# Sticky  Let's see your Pedal Boards



## Jeff Flowerday

Here's mine:


----------



## SCREEM

wow, some expensive stuff in there...very nice


----------



## Rob Eadgbe

Here's the latest incarnation. It changes from month to month lately...










The signal chain is as follows:

MJM London Fuzz II (yeah boutique Canadian Si Fuzzface clone)> Keeley Compressor> 
Teese RMC 2> Paul Cochrane Timmy (I'm borrowing this one, but I've got two on order)> 
Barber Burn Unit> Xotic AC Booster> Xotic RC Booster> TC Electronics Stereo Chorus Flange> 
Boss DD-3> Line 6 Tonecore Tap Tremolo> Line 6 Tonecore Echo Park>


----------



## jaymeister

controls this...


----------



## imbackagain2

Hey there. No pics yet but i run four pedals and my footswitch for my amp. My amp has 15 built in effects that are controlled through my footswitch. THen I run my guitar into the dime wah from hell then to ibanez flanger to boss ch1 to boss sd1 then directly into the amp.


----------



## ClamBoy

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's mine:
> (pic of stuff)


Hey... how do you like the OCD?
I've pulled my FD2 off of the pedalboard and replaced it with a Diamond J-Drive. Love it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

ClamBoy said:


> Hey... how do you like the OCD?
> I've pulled my FD2 off of the pedalboard and replaced it with a Diamond J-Drive. Love it.


OCD is great. Quite a different animal than the FD2: bigger sounding, it's definately scooped, has more gain with an edge to it. IMO, it's really a rhythm pedal, I find it needs to be boosted to cut through when soloing. Thus the big bad Klon.


----------



## ClamBoy

Jeff Flowerday said:


> OCD is great. Quite a different animal than the FD2: bigger sounding, it's definately scooped, has more gain with an edge to it. IMO, it's really a rhythm pedal, I find it needs to be boosted to cut through when soloing. Thus the big bad Klon.


That does it. Between the new amps and pedals, it's time for some wobbly pops and gear testing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

ClamBoy said:


> That does it. Between the new amps and pedals, it's time for some wobbly pops and gear testing.


I guess I'll have to see if my 18 Watt will turn on since I ACCIDENTALLY spilled a beer on it.  If not I got some fixing to do.

Maybe next weekend?


----------



## james on bass

No pic. I'm looking at making one out of some leftover plywood this weekend.

I just use 3 pedals, and with any luck my guitarist is lending me his Boss Delay pedal as he doesn't need it anymore.

Anyone made they're own board?


----------



## exhausted

i made my own. just some MDF, handles and velcro from home depot. and some rubber feet.


----------



## Yerffej

this shit is intense. I plug straight into the amp


----------



## ClamBoy

My next few weekends are toast. Are you up for a weeknight thing? I'll fire you an e-mail when I get home.


----------



## Dirty_Frank

I don't have any pics of my board, but I CAN tell you about it.

It's essentially a piece of wood that I painted black and added appropriate velcro where needed. I constantly switch the pedals that are on it, but here's what's being used for my current band. 

Snarling Dogs Black bawl wah -----> Boss SD-1 ------> Shannon Distortion -----> Boss TU-2 -----> MXR Phase 90 -----> Boss DD-3

I have a Teese RMC Wizard Wah on order that should be built and sent to me within the next month or so. I cannot wait to get this.

I also own several other pedals that don't get used because they no longer suit what I need, or just plain out suck. 

MXR Distortion +
Boss CS-3
Boss GE-7

Now, I have plans for the next little while to get some pedals. I plan to get the ever popular (at least here) OCD, either a Keeley or Analogman Compressor, a true bypass modded AD9 and some sort of tremolo. The tremolo may be a T.C electronics one, but I'm not sure if I want to spend 200 bucks on a pedal that will only see limited usage. I may check out some of David Barber's stuff as well.


----------



## CocoTone




----------



## Rumble_b

No pedal board here. Just a Cry Baby and a Digitech Bad Monkey overdrive. I do have a older DOD multi effect peice of junk that I never use. I got it years ago cause I was young and stupid. I thought it was cool but I was wrong, traded a 80's Boss analog delay for it too. Damn I want that pedal back.


----------



## jlagore

> I'm looking to move to a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power, i'm just not sure if I have enough real-estate on the board for it. Does anyone have measurements of that box?


My Pedal Power 2 (I don't think the AC version is any different size wise?) measures 6"inches long, 3.5" wide, and 2" high.


----------



## FrogRick12

Strobostomp > Kelley Comp > Diamond Fireburst > Voodoo Labs Tremolo > Diamond Memory Lane in the loop > Ernie Ball VP JR volume pedal

powered by Voodoo Labs Pedal Power II

cables by George L

Loop cabling by Evidence Audio

board by Stagemaster Cases


----------



## ENDITOL

This pic is when it was still under progress...the Crunchbox is gone, so is the Axess buffer is out as well. In thier place is a Retro-Sonic phaser and 808, an Antelope Morning Dew EQ and a loop master A/B box. 

I also use an Eventide Eclipse in the FX loop for delays, reverb etc. :rockon:


----------



## Evilmusician

ENDITOL said:


> This pic is when it was still under progress...the Crunchbox is gone, so is the Axess buffer is out as well. In thier place is a Retro-Sonic phaser and 808, an Antelope Morning Dew EQ and a loop master A/B box.
> 
> I also use an Eventide Eclipse in the FX loop for delays, reverb etc. :rockon:


Hey ENDITOL you didnt like the crunch box ? i was thinking about getting one seems like it gets pretty rave reviews cheers!


----------



## Guest

ENDITOL: Is that a GRX4 guitar router/switcher from Axess on there?


----------



## iggs

Latest and greatest:


----------



## Chito

Here's my ever changing board.


----------



## violation

Where do you guys get your fancy pedalboards? I've got like, 7 pedals and a footswitch laying on the floor, lol.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wow it's amazing how great are your gears. I'm working on my pedal board too but for now it's very little. I sold everything to start a new, and better, one !

iggs : What is the black bar on your board ? Is this a power supplyer for you pedals ?

Chito : How is the GoudieFX Delay ? I know it's the new Russel's baby but never heard about it !

P.S. Do I have to own a blue tuner like you all to be cool ? I seen that everywhere, like on the gear page everyone got it


----------



## Chito

Ti-Ron said:


> Chito : How is the GoudieFX Delay ? I know it's the new Russel's baby but never heard about it !
> 
> P.S. Do I have to own a blue tuner like you all to be cool ? I seen that everywhere, like on the gear page everyone got it


It's a mainstay on my board now. I don't use a lot of delay, just a wee bit to top off some of my soloes. Coming from a DD-3, it sounds a lot warmer. It's also quiet. BTW, mine is serial number 00001.  

Russell is coming out with a distortion pedal. I was suppose to see him last week to check it out, together with his newly built Deluxe reverb amp but I had to cancel due to work.  

And those blue tuners now come in silver/grey colour so it's not cool anymore. :tongue:


----------



## allthumbs56

Made from an old suitcase ...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Chito : Russel look to be a really nice guy ! I write him a couple of emails about the 808+ and he's always friendly and he answers every question I ask him ! If you know that good can you help me to make him build a vibe or reverb !  I know it's really hard to do but i'm pretty sure he can do it right !


----------



## ENDITOL

Evilmusician said:


> Hey ENDITOL you didnt like the crunch box ? i was thinking about getting one seems like it gets pretty rave reviews cheers!


I did quite like the CB but I ended up selling it because I wasn't using it much. I wanted a more traditional Marshall type sound, the CB is more hot-rodded and high gain, it is great for that type of sound though. I have a Menatone King of the Britains coming so we'll see how that is. 

iaresee: Yes it is! I love the Axess gear and Mario is the best in the biz. It's killer to have my pedals out of the signal path when not in use, and be able to switch different combinations of amp channels / FX with one button.


----------



## Guest

violation said:


> Where do you guys get your fancy pedalboards? I've got like, 7 pedals and a footswitch laying on the floor, lol.


I can build you one: Coast Pedal Boards.


----------



## Guest

ENDITOL said:


> iaresee: Yes it is! I love the Axess gear and Mario is the best in the biz. It's killer to have my pedals out of the signal path when not in use, and be able to switch different combinations of amp channels / FX with one button.


What midi switcher are you using with? The Axess FX1? Is there a noticeable delay from when you step on the FX1 patch button to when the loops engage/disengage? I was looking at the Voodoo Labs stuff but Axess seems be actively developing stuff. Voodoo has kind of let the Ground Control line just die and their new Pedal Switcher stuff just seems designed wrong to me. Plus, Axess is Canadian and I'll buy Canadian any day before going to a company south of the border.

I'd love to see how you run your signal chain with the Axess loop unit. The Loop 4 on that box is a mystery to me. I don't see how to work it into the setup to take advantage of it.

Maybe we need a Axess thread?


----------



## devil6

Thats what my board looks like, i've since sold the Electro Harmonix POG(great pedal but it's to big, and not using it enough to warrant keeping it), Boss Tremolo and MXR SmartGate. I plan on selling the DD-3 and getting a different delay, the dd-3 is great but i need something with a little more versatility. 

I've also got my eye on some(actually alot of) other pedals after i upgrade my amp head.


----------



## Ripper

Does anyone here use more than one pedal board? I've got two set up, one for my main gigging (hard rock old school metal) and one I use for the other group I dabble with that plays some blues and celtic stuff (yeah I know what a combo). That way I don't have to keep adding/removing from one board, or have stuff along I don't need.


----------



## Ti-Ron

nine: Where is your Mighty Mouse ? We heard alot about it but I didn't see it on your pedalboard ! You're suppose to be proud of your construction!


----------



## Guest

jaymeister said:


> controls this...<snip>


Nice! Another Koch owner! Is that a MultiTone or a ClassicTone? I bought a TwinTone about a month and ago and have been extremely happy with it. Very versatile and it records great through my Palmer unit. I've been so happy with it my Mesa single rec will be leaving and a PowerTone will be acquired my not-too-distant future.


----------



## nine

Ti-Ron said:


> nine: Where is your Mighty Mouse ? We heard alot about it but I didn't see it on your pedalboard ! You're suppose to be proud of your construction!


Unfortunately, It's still not working because I'm waiting on the proper resistors. Hopefully once I get those it'll be ready to rock. If not, it's going in the garbage can because personally, I'm fed up with it. Haha.


----------



## Guest

james on bass said:


> Anyone made they're own board?


I made my own. I own the company though. Does that count?


----------



## ENDITOL

iaresee said:


> What midi switcher are you using with? The Axess FX1? Is there a noticeable delay from when you step on the FX1 patch button to when the loops engage/disengage? I was looking at the Voodoo Labs stuff but Axess seems be actively developing stuff. Voodoo has kind of let the Ground Control line just die and their new Pedal Switcher stuff just seems designed wrong to me. Plus, Axess is Canadian and I'll buy Canadian any day before going to a company south of the border.
> 
> I'd love to see how you run your signal chain with the Axess loop unit. The Loop 4 on that box is a mystery to me. I don't see how to work it into the setup to take advantage of it.
> 
> Maybe we need a Axess thread?


I'm using the MFC-5 on my board there as the switcher. No delay whatsoever. The signal chain is: 

Guitar > 
Fuzz > 
Wah > 
GRX-4 In: 
Loop1 - Compressor
Loop2 - Whammy
Loop3 - Overdrive
GRX-4 Out > Phaser >
Volume Pedal
EQ / Buffer
Noise Suppressor

The 4th loop is seperate from the others so you either have to run a patch cord from loop 3 to loop 4 or you can run it with your FX loop etc. It can also be used as a switching function to control an amp channel etc. Killer stuff! I am not using the 4th loop at the moment.


----------



## iggs

Ti-Ron said:


> Wow it's amazing how great are your gears. I'm working on my pedal board too but for now it's very little. I sold everything to start a new, and better, one !
> 
> iggs : What is the black bar on your board ? Is this a power supplyer for you pedals ?
> 
> Chito : How is the GoudieFX Delay ? I know it's the new Russel's baby but never heard about it !
> 
> P.S. Do I have to own a blue tuner like you all to be cool ? I seen that everywhere, like on the gear page everyone got it


My board is the SKB PS-45 and it comes with a power supply:

http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/proddetail.php?f=&id=32&o=&offset=4&c=75&s=75

The blue tuner is the Peterson Strobo Stomp and is pretty much the most accurate pedal tuner, it's a bit tricky to use at first but once you get used to it, it really does make a difference.


----------



## KoskineN

here's mine....just finished my new pedalboard last weekend....I'm really happy with the result!



















Power supply is a Gator G-Bus-8, which is under the the shelf...


----------



## ENDITOL

Updated:


----------



## ne1roc

ENDITOL said:


> Updated:


Great stuff ENDITOL!!:rockon2: 

What type of cables are those?
How do you like the Digitech Expression Factory? I've been think about getting one for too long now.

:rockon:


----------



## Gtrminator

Here's mine.


----------



## ENDITOL

Thnx...the cables are all Evidence Audio, they are great, from Lavacable. Pricey but I A/B'd them with Mogami etc. and the difference is very apparent.

The Digitech is really cool, I use if for the Whammy primarily, not quite as nice as the WH-1 still but I prefer it to the reissues by far. The bypass isn't the best so I keep it in a loop. The pedal travel is also pretty small, which I don't mind. The other FX it includes can be fun to mess with as well. :food-smiley-004: 



ne1roc said:


> Great stuff ENDITOL!!:rockon2:
> 
> What type of cables are those?
> How do you like the Digitech Expression Factory? I've been think about getting one for too long now.
> 
> :rockon:


----------



## Eric Pykala

No pix, but here's my signal flow:
Guitar>true-bypass modded Crybaby>Radial unity-gain buffer/power booster>Diamond optical comp>Xotic BB preamp>Xotic RC Booster>Strobostomp>Ernie Ball volume>frontend of amp. Loop (at the moment) hits an old Boss CE2 chorus>Boss trem>Diamond Memory Lane>power tubes. Board is a Pedaltrain, cables are George Ls, power is Powerall.(Yes David, I will get some Evidences). By adding one short cable the whole thing goes series for acoustic gigs. I have a smaller board I use for jam-****ting that I just pull my Strobostomp, RC and BB, then battery 'em for the evening.
This is the quietest pedalboard I've ever heard, and I've built lots of them for customers. The only upcoming change is subbing the Eventide Mod Factory for the chorus and trem (assuming it sounds as good as Eventide stuff does, and it will be in a loooper; only thing with analog-digital converters...)

One thing I noticed by absence on most of these: I was slow to get a unity-gain buffer, then found the Radial PB-1. Realized I was at times running about forty-odd feet of cable before it hit the amp. Put the buffer in, and the proverbial blanket came off my rig. Besides, it's a good-sounding clean boost, has the Dragster pickup loading correction, and only $159! Get one!-Eric


----------



## ne1roc

Eric, will you guys be carrying the new Eventide pedals? 
If so, when are they available?


----------



## PaulS

Nothing fancy but it packs a punch..... 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Rumble_b

Well when I first posted in this thread on 2/18/06 I had just two pedals and no board. That changed not long after and now I have this.









Plus a chorus, trem and Fuzz that aren't on there. Not as nice as some of you guys but a long way from a wah and od a year ago.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Not bad at all. I like that MXR EQ there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ENDITOL said:


> Updated:


Massive amount of cash tied up on this one. I love it. :rockon2:


----------



## Rumble_b

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not bad at all. I like that MXR EQ there.


Thanks. A lot of people think the 10 band EQ is too much, but I'd be lost without it now.


----------



## The Tourist




----------



## Evilmusician

*Update pedals Board*

Heres my new one for now anyways


----------



## mingo




----------



## violation

Rumble_b said:


> Thanks. A lot of people think the 10 band EQ is too much, but I'd be lost without it now.


Is it noisey at all? I borrow my step dad's GE-7 from time to time and it definetly needs to be modded. Considering the KFK model (which is basically the same thing except two guitars/amps can be used with the pedal if I'm not mistaken) but haven't had the chance to try one out.


----------



## Rumble_b

It's not noisey at all. It just does exactly what it should do and thats it. Just be careful with the gain sliders on it. Move them too high and it turns into a overdrive! The pedal can give a lot of boost to the signal.


----------



## violation

Sounds like a good buy, thanks!


----------



## Falcatarius

Holy hell there are some pricey rigs out there. You guys have inadvertantly caused me to ruin this keyboard due to the amount of drool now pooled in it.

I'm curious Jeff Flowerday, what's the make of the pedalboard you have and how much did it set you back? It looks like just the size i'm looking for.

Cheers!
-Falcatarius


----------



## Guest

Falcatarius said:


> I'm curious Jeff Flowerday, what's the make of the pedalboard you have and how much did it set you back? It looks like just the size i'm looking for.


That'd be something along the lines of a StageMaster board. L&M carries them. They range in price from $120 - $$$ depending on the size you want.


----------



## mike7

Yes it is sad... I plan on buying a Dunlop 535Q wah and EHX Memory Man when I get the money.


----------



## Voxguy76

Let's see if this works....My pedalboard :banana:

Axess BS2 > Vintage Block Dyna Comp > Morley ABY > RC Booster > 70's Muff > Memory Man > Nobels Mixer > Boss SD-1 > 70's Guyatone Zoom > Boss PQ4 > Psionic Triad > Boss DD-20 > Line 6 Verbzilla. 

I keep the pedals unattached within the case as my setup changes ever so frequently. This setup is the one i'll be staying with though


----------



## sproul07

This is my board

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=348829

MXR Dyna-Comp>Xotic RC Booster>Sweet Sound Mojo Vibe>Vox Wah>Fulltone '69>2007 Butler Tube Driver>'75 EH Big Muff>EH Electric Mistress>Rocktron Hush
(Not pictured;on top of amp) Boss DD-6>EH Holy Grail Reverb>Tuner


----------



## Guest

mike7 said:


> Yes it is sad... I plan on buying a Dunlop 535Q wah and EHX Memory Man when I get the money.


Not sad at all man. That right there is the foundation of many great tracks.


----------



## iggs

Here I go again ... pedalboard version ? ... ;D

SubDecay Blackstar and Diamond Compressor are off the board. I love the compressor but I wasn't using it much live. I use it all the time when I go straight into my laptop to record so it will be used more that way. SubDecay Blackstar is one of my favorite distortion pedals ever but I ran out of space and it was between that and Cusack Screamer Fuzz (Diamond Fireburst isn't going anywhere any time soon). The Cusack just screams (pun intended) and has a different texture that I like a lot so it stayed.

Got a Lehle 'Little Lehle' switcher as a main pedalboard on/off switch and tuner mute. It's after everything but before the RC (no specific reason other then wiring that was already in place). That way I can mute between songs and not have the annoying TB pops when setting up sounds for the next song.

Also got the Diamond J-Drive Mk3 that is the best overdrive "I" have ever heard (including Eternity which I tried the same day with same guitar, amp, cable, speaker) and for my guitar, amp and music style it works and sounds better then anything else I've tried. Very thick and crunchy but articulated, tight and very responsive to different picking and guitar volume changes. The extra boost is super clean and transparent and stacks very nice with the OD side. I also push the J-Drive with the NüFuzz for some more crunch and sizzle, they seem to work together very well.










p.s. thanks Scott from www.axeandyoushallreceive.com for great service and new pedals!


----------



## Spikezone

Got a couple to show, for what they're worth. The perspective on the pics is kind of weird, because I took them from the front and flipped them so you see them from the direction you would use them from, but they look like they're hanging from the ceiling or something. Here's the first:








It contains my Daddy-O, DanEcho, Marshall SuperVibe, Hash Browns (a great basic flanger for cheap!), and my Marshall Supa-Fuzz. The footswitch in the foreground is the one that does the channel selecting for my Peavey Heritage VTX. This is the pedalboard I run into the front end of the amp when I use it.
Here is the second:








It has my beloved DG-Stomp and King Vox-Wah and an expression pedal for the DG which I usually just use as a volume pedal. Since the DG-Stomp is a pre-amp, I run this board into the power amp in on the VTX, so the channel switching pedal is not necessary when I use this set-up (which is my usual choice because I like the Dg-Stomp as a preamp better than the VTX preamp).
Both these boxes have wedge shaped tops that come off and I use them as a small amp stand when removed.
And, yep, it's kinda juvenile, but I like to plaster stickers all over the place! LOL!
-Mikey
P.S. I also made a little 10"x18" plywood board with a cut-out handle on one end and some velcro to hold a few of the pedals down to take to jams when I won't have my amp available, or if there's no amp available with a poweramp in. In that case, the pedals just run of 9V's instead of the wall wart


----------



## bobb

mike7 said:


> Yes it is sad... I plan on buying a Dunlop 535Q wah and EHX Memory Man when I get the money.


That's funny since I run the identical setup. I guess that means there is one person here that I don't have to explain how it works.


----------



## PaulS

Here's a couple pics of my pedal boards. I have one i use when I gig and one for playing around the shop with...








[/IMG]

The front board is for gigging and the rear one is for noodling...








[/IMG]

Couple shots of my gigging board..








[/IMG]

From L-R ... EH Electric Mistress, Dan Echo, Carl Martin TremOvibe, MI Audio Crunchbox, Diamond J Drive TR, Ibanez TS9, Boss OC2 and sometimes a Vox Wah. The EH is missing in some pics.


----------



## adamthemute

This is all I have left...I had some pedals stolen last week out of my friend's car (didn't lock the door...dumbass). No huge deal, I lost a Boss TU-2 tuner, MXR EQ pedal, Vox Wah and an EB Volume Pedal.

The board is just something I made. I ordered some vintage Boss knobs for the Phaser pedal, mine came with some ugly grey ones.

Mind the toes.








Subdecay Blackstar Distortion > Dano Fish & Chips > Boss PH-1r Phaser > Dunlop TS-1 Tremolo > Dr. Scientist RRReverb :smilie_flagge17:> Boss DD-20 Delay


----------



## noobcake

Here's a look inside my pedal case (which is basically an old suitcase that I got for 25 cents at a garage sale)










As you can see I've got a Dunlop GCB-95 Wah, which I'm planning to get true-bypassed, cause it's one hell of a tone sucker, a Digitech Bad Monkey, a GoudieFX G-Drive, a Solid Gold Sound Labs 88 (ts 808 clone with some mods) and a Danelectro Liquid Metal. The Danelectro I got for free, so I don't use it much, but it's got a pretty neat octave feature that's a lot of fun for just noodling around. The 3 overdrives might seem like overkill to some, but I actually use all of them. Everything's powered by a Visual Sound 1 Spot and the reason why you don't see any modulation/delay pedals is because I get all of that from my buddy's Boss GT-6, but when I get the funds, a chorus, a delay and possibly a trem are all on my list:smile:. Some of you have REALLY nice boards.


----------



## blackspy

Where do you guys get those nifty little cases? I've tried the "serious" pedal board junk, custom made and hated it. Those look like perfect solutions, likely pretty cheap too?


----------



## flashPUNK

You can get old style suitcases at any thrift store, or used clothing store. I recently picked up a wicked "tweed" one that matches my Gretsch guitar case.


----------



## Yerffej

I bought a chorus pedal! just because it was a sweet deal and I couldn't pass it up (ce-2 for 50 bucks). the more I use it, the more I realize how much I prefer my tone without it. Maybe I will assemble a sweet board someday


----------



## SZ Addicted

No pics as of yet...

Boss TU-2 (everyone should have one of these)
Boss MT-2 Metal Zone
Boss ML-2 Metal Core
Digitech Death Metal

I like my distortion 

-Twiggs


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Do you guys run all these pedals into a clean amp or get your tubes breaking up and then hit it with boosters or distortion/overdrive pedals? I was playing around yesterday and my crunch box for example, likes to be played by itself... overdrives usually work better for me with an amp already breaking up.


----------



## blackspy

flashPUNK said:


> You can get old style suitcases at any thrift store, or used clothing store. I recently picked up a wicked "tweed" one that matches my Gretsch guitar case.


Cool, what about those "flight" (aluminum) one's I see posted here, anyone?


----------



## adamthemute

blackspy said:


> Cool, what about those "flight" (aluminum) one's I see posted here, anyone?


Those are most likely professionally made pedal boards.


----------



## bagpipe

My turn. I run these into a Marshall DSL50. The bottom row go through the effects loop and the top row and the wah go into the front. The boost is a home made thing based on the LPB-1 booster. Its used for a slight volume boost for solos: I try to use my guitar volume control to roll back a bit for rythym and all the way up for solos, but sometimes its not enough. The Bad Monkey is used as a pure boost (gain down, level up) when I want an "over the top" lead tone. The DGTM is used for a slight crunch on the clean channel. 

I'm thinking about re-working the layout (put the most commonly used ones on the bottom row) and replacing the cheap little coloured cables.


----------



## Robert1950

Yerffej said:


> I bought a chorus pedal! just because it was a sweet deal and I couldn't pass it up (*ce-2* for 50 bucks). the more I use it, the more I realize how much I prefer my tone without it. Maybe I will assemble a sweet board someday



Now THAT is a deal!. I have a CE-3 and I run it 90% of the time (both dials at 10 O'Clock) because I like the my tone better with it.


----------



## Yerffej

Robert1950 said:


> Now THAT is a deal!. I have a CE-3 and I run it 90% of the time (both dials at 10 O'Clock) because I like the my tone better with it.


yeah, I guess it works for some things. actually I just sold an old sde-1000 that had a ce-2 built in. it was a really nice unit and sounded good, but it was getting messy with all the sustain pedals involved


----------



## Robert1950

Here's my,... well, pedals. I don't have a board, but I thought I post the pedals anyways. Signal chain goes from right to left:

-> 90s RI TS9 with brown mod
-> early 80s SD9 Sonic Distortion
-> early 80s FL9 Flanger
-> 80s CE3 Chorus.










Got them all on eBay except the TS9, which I bought from Flashpunk on this forum.


----------



## flashPUNK

Robert1950 said:


> Here's my,... well, pedals. I don't have a board, but I thought I post the pedals anyways. Signal chain goes from right to left:
> 
> -> 90s RI TS9 with brown mod
> -> early 80s SD9 Sonic Distortion
> -> early 80s FL9 Flanger
> -> 80s CE3 Chorus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them all on eBay except the TS9, which I bought from Flashpunk on this forum.


I thought that TS9 looked familiar! You should know that I got the TS9 on ebay as well.. so in a way your whole family is from there.


----------



## Agata0023

I've got pictures of my stuff in action, but I'm not sure as to how post them so that they show up as a picture and not a link? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## offkey_

Agata0023 said:


> I've got pictures of my stuff in action, but I'm not sure as to how post them so that they show up as a picture and not a link? Can anyone help me out?


Go to the ADMIN ANNOUNCEMENTS section of the forum and it is explained at the bottom.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Agata0023

Here are my current boards. Stuff is listed in my sig. Not pictured is my danelectro FAB flanger, and hidden behind my foot is my third delay. Also in the background are my acoustic guitar, my strat copy with dual humbuckers, my strat (in the black gigbag) and a bass. Yes that is tape all over my pedals. It's not like there is anything wrong with them, I just put it there because I was bored.


----------



## chesterb

Here is my latest one. Gotta thank my wife for getting me the Pedal Train.


----------



## flashPUNK

Just wanted to add, i'm looking to finalize the board with a Fuzz of some kind... im thinking something like the "BYOC Large Beaver", as well as a Vibe unit of some kind.


----------



## Voxguy76

Here's my current board. Never been happier with my sound. All wired with George L and Planet Wave. Despite the long chain of effects its dead quiet, i attribute that to the cables and kickass buffer (Axess BS-2) 
I've got 3 seperate signals which all get mixed into one via a Nobels mixer, great little device.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Massive stomp box collection man.


----------



## Voxguy76

yeah i've got a problem. But hey admitting it is the first step right? :banana:


----------



## Evilmusician

riffboy76 said:


> yeah i've got a problem. But hey admitting it is the first step right? :banana:


Yeah we alllllllllllllllll have problems lol


----------



## Evilmusician

Ripper said:


> Does anyone here use more than one pedal board? I've got two set up, one for my main gigging (hard rock old school metal) and one I use for the other group I dabble with that plays some blues and celtic stuff (yeah I know what a combo). That way I don't have to keep adding/removing from one board, or have stuff along I don't need.


Ripper that just makes you a well rounded musician ,which is very cool!


----------



## bluezombie

My DISASTER of a ''Pedal board'', if you could even loosely call it that way.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Some nice boards! Here's mine, always subject to change of course!


----------



## Evilmusician

*Update*

Few things changed since last time ,and more to come !


----------



## Evilmusician

Hey David I think you should give me the klon doesn't match the blue motif lol !:rockon:


----------



## JC103

Hey riffboy how is that buffer working out for you? I've been thinking about getting one for way to long. Where do you use it in your signal path? Or is it the first thing you plug your guitar into? Tell us more about this noble mixer of your as well. Seriously nice board man!


----------



## Blue Apple

I just recently purchased a Pedaltrain and I'm kind of kicking myself for not doing it earlier. :frown:

From the left:










and from the right:


----------



## flashPUNK

Blue Apple said:


> I just recently purchased a Pedaltrain and I'm kind of kicking myself for not doing it earlier. :frown:
> 
> From the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the right:




Whats the signal chain you have there?
I'm just curious where your compressor is in the path.


----------



## Blue Apple

flashPUNK said:


> Whats the signal chain you have there?
> I'm just curious where your compressor is in the path.


The compressor is between my tuner and OD/Distortion. I tried it after my ODs as per Keeley's recommendation but I didn't think it sounded a good.

I use it to push my dirt pedals a little and the GE-7 serves as a solo boost.

The chain goes like this:

Tuner -> Comp -> Analogman TS-9 Silver -> OCD -> Keeley Rat -> GT-500 -> Supra-Trem -> GE-7 -> Small Clone -> AD-9.


----------



## 55 Jr

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## flashPUNK

Jr 55 - ahh, the nova delay... i think we're going to start seeing this one around A LOT. I love mine... very happy with it... Id trade for a fulltone TTE.



Blue Apple - Thats basically what I do with mine as well.. tuner before ODs and everything else.... makes sense to me that way at least!


----------



## davetcan

Blue Apple said:


> The compressor is between my tuner and OD/Distortion. I tried it after my ODs as per Keeley's recommendation but I didn't think it sounded a good.
> 
> I use it to push my dirt pedals a little and the GE-7 serves as a solo boost.
> 
> The chain goes like this:
> 
> Tuner -> Comp -> Analogman TS-9 Silver -> OCD -> Keeley Rat -> GT-500 -> Supra-Trem -> GE-7 -> Small Clone -> AD-9.


How are you powering that stuff?


----------



## Blue Apple

davetcan said:


> How are you powering that stuff?


I've been using a Power-All adapter. It seems to be working fine... for now. :smile:


----------



## zontar

I don't always use a lot of effects, so I've never made up a pedal board, but maybe one day I will. If I do it would be one where I can easily vary the order of my pedals. Often I just use distortion, or I play clean.

Here then is what my pedal board could contain, were I to make one:
-Boss DF-2 Superfeedbacker & Distortion-The distortion is the same as the DS-1 & the feebacker option is fun, and works for solos, and intros.
-Boss DS-1 Distortion-I sometimes use both of these pedals--I set one on a hard distortion and the other on soft distortion--this way I can switch between the two without having to change dials--tough to do midsong.
-Boss PH-1 Phaser-at one point I used it al lot, then I got sick of it and didn't use it a lot--it's still not one I use a lot, but I plug in in for fun--usually I put it before the distortion--but with 2 pedals I normally put it in between them.
-Boss BF-1 Flanger-I originally bought this as the price was marked down and I could get both phaser shifter & chorus type sounds,, but now that I have chorus on my amp & a phser pedal I rarely use this---it is noisy as well.
-footswitch for my Rockman Stereo echo. This is a mini rack mount--it's fun, but I don't use it a lot--it makes me sound like I'm imitating Brian May or Jimmy Page.
-footswitch for the chorus built into my amp.
-DOD FX-53 Classic Tube. I'm still test driving this one. I'm not sure if it will stay in my "lineup." A co-worker gave this to me.


----------



## Dude5152

Boss ME-10 for my main setup. Boss HM-2, BF-2, Ibanez Soundtank Phaser and Crybaby Q-Zone for backup. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## faracaster

Here's my new one




































D'HOOOO !!!!

OOPPSS sorry.....that was the donut board I passed on the way to the pedal board on Saturday.
I put this together as an alternative to my 12 ft. long board I normally use.
We are starting to lay down drum and bass beds for our CD and I thought just a small board with the essentials on there would be good for doing these scratch tracks. ( I also have a lot of noise issues with my big one and quite frankly it was easier to put this together than deal with it). This also allowed me to put a few pedals into play that have been collecting dust.
I go into my Boss tuner, then to the Seymour Duncan Twin Tube OD/boost, then to the Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe, to an Ernie Ball volume pedal, into the Boss Space Echo, then finally into the Boss RT-20 Leslie simulator. In this case I go out to my Pod as we are only recording drums at this point and the guitars are only for reference.

Then I pass the donut board again











Cheers
Pete


----------



## bagpipe

faracaster said:


> Here's my new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'HOOOO !!!!
> 
> OOPPSS sorry.....that was the donut board I passed on the way to the pedal board on Saturday.
> 
> Pete


Pete, this begs the question: "What are the favourite donuts of a choice guitar player such as yourself"? Maybe I'm eating the wrong donuts! I dont think the sour cream glazed are cutting it for me as a guitarist!


----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


> I put this together as an alternative to my 12 ft. long board I normally use. We are starting to lay down drum and bass beds for our CD and I thought just a small board with the essentials on there would be good for doing these scratch tracks.


Pete, can we hear that setup? Maybe some clips? That looks like an ambient players dream signal path right there. :smile:


----------



## Evilmusician

bagpipe said:


> Pete, this begs the question: "What are the favourite donuts of a choice guitar player such as yourself"? Maybe I'm eating the wrong donuts! I dont think the sour cream glazed are cutting it for me as a guitarist!


Hey Pete ,what are you asking for the maple dip,or the powdered ,is it true bypass? or do you loop it lol :banana:


----------



## faracaster

bagpipe said:


> Pete, this begs the question: "What are the favourite donuts of a choice guitar player such as yourself"? Maybe I'm eating the wrong donuts! I dont think the sour cream glazed are cutting it for me as a guitarist!


No, no the sour cream glazed are really good. They may not be the boutique donut of choice right now. But they are a classic and have their place in the pantheon of donut tones.
As for other doughtones the double chocolate is always a useful tool. As is the much maligned French Cruller. But for true end of the world, classic, doughtone you have to get a dozen from Coffee Time and have it choclate cruller heavy.
Hope this helps :banana:

Pete (burp!) Faracaster


----------



## rockgarden

Alright, this seems to me to be a reasonable thread to introduce myself in. I only recently learned about this web site and forum, and decided to check it out. Seems like a pretty friendly bunch so far ...

My current "pedalboard":









Seriously, though, I went from years of using a collection of pedals (Dunlop wah, Tokai compressor, Tokai overdrive, Ibanez "super metal" distortion, Morley volume, Boss PS-2 "pitch shifter / digital delay", Tokai phaser, Tokai (analog) delay, and Boss CE-2 Chorus), to realizing that I was still searching for a particular sound, and so I put all the pedals away, then finally realized the sound I was looking for wasn't going to happen with my then current amp (it was more than a sound in my head, or a sound I was going to get from my own hands on the guitar), so I found the right amp (an H&K Attax-100, with a Marshall 1960AV 4x12), and played for a few years with just the guitar and the amp.

I finally was pleased with my sound, but was starting to look again for ways to enhance it, so I started plugging in pedals again (various subsets of the above pedals), until I finally got my hands on a Roland GP-8 with the FC-100 off someone on Ebay. The pedals got put away again, and now all I use is the GP-8, with the Attax-100's preamp in the GP-8's "loop", so the signal goes:

Guitar to GP-8 (filter and gain modules) to amp (preamp) to GP-8 (time-based effects) to amp (power amp) to speakers. It's a great setup, and the GP-8 can be programmed to switch channels on the amp for when I want to use the amp's own distortion (usually instead of the GP-8's distortion or overdrive effects).

The "tuner out" on the FC-100 goes to a Korg DT1-pro, and I also use an EV5, usually to adjust something like the delay effect level (so I can go from a dry signal to one with echo, without changing patches on the GP-8).

Photos will happen in time ... I'm still getting settled in here ...


----------



## faracaster

Evilmusician said:


> Hey Pete ,what are you asking for the maple dip,or the powdered ,is it true bypass? or do you loop it lol :banana:


As you can see by this photo (taken a little later than the previous) it just about all works for me. Except for the maple dip and the powered lemon.










These also are great studio tools










Followed by........










Although that may have more to do with the POD tone than the Doughtone

Pete


----------



## Rydock

faracaster said:


> As you can see by this photo (taken a little later than the previous) it just about all works for me. Except for the maple dip and the powered lemon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These also are great studio tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although that may have more to do with the POD tone than the Doughtone
> 
> Pete


Hahaha that last pic made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

This is what I use with my DRRI. Vox V847 (TB mod) > GoudieFx Compressor > BYOC Large beaver (its sounds pretty good but I have a Demeter Fuzzulator on the way) > GoudieFx 808+ > Fulltone OCD > EHX DMM.








[/IMG]


----------



## Mr. David Severson

good to see the OCD on your board!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Mr. David Severson said:


> good to see the OCD on your board!


Doesn't it look like it fits right in there??!! Yeah baby! Sounds great. I was messing around with the DRRI today - had it cranked up to 7....I love that thing. My neighbors on the other hand, they don't like it as much as I do. But...I was here first!


----------



## Cross

Hooked up to the following:


----------



## Evilmusician

Heres my new board you guys are a bad influence lol! still looking for a few things but its getting there cheers! The Angstrom Case Rocks and was a great price !


----------



## exhausted

hey, it's the byoc envelope filter i built! cool!


----------



## bagpipe

Cross said:


>


Now theres a combo you dont see every day - a Crate sold state head into a Bogner cabinet. Those Bogner cabinets are awesome though - our bass player/guitarist has one, and it blows away any other cabinet that we have.


----------



## Evilmusician

exhausted said:


> hey, it's the byoc envelope filter i built! cool!


Hey exhausted,yeah great pedal !,and it's made its way to Newfoundland lol!


----------



## Cross

bagpipe said:


> Now theres a combo you dont see every day - a Crate sold state head into a Bogner cabinet. Those Bogner cabinets are awesome though - our bass player/guitarist has one, and it blows away any other cabinet that we have.


Picked up the Bogner about a month ago now - it's an awesome cab :bow:. I have yet to step into the world of Tube amps, but I'm making baby steps. I'd love to try out an XTC and now that The Guitar Shop is a Bogner dealer, I may have my chance.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Here's mine and I do believe I'm done. :smile: Still need to pick up some more velcro and clean up the wiring underneath.


Can you maybe do a quick comparison between the GT-500 and the OCD? Different? Similar? No comparison? And do you usually stack three OD and a boost all at once like that?


----------



## davetcan

iaresee said:


> Can you maybe do a quick comparison between the GT-500 and the OCD? Different? Similar? No comparison? And do you usually stack three OD and a boost all at once like that?


Hmmm, quite different I would say. Lot more available gain on the GT-500 although there is quite a bit on the OCD's. I use the OCD's for lowish to medium gain and the GT-500 for the more over the top kind of stuff. I don't stack all three but the two OCD's stacked sound very good. I would tend to think of the OCD's as Peter Green and the GT-500 as Gary Moore if that helps :smile: The GT-500 set up as shown just nails Alvin Lee on "Love to Change the World" if you go back that far. The boost alone on the GT-500 is worth the price of the pedal. Every bit as good if not better than the fatboost.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU

edit: if you asked that because all the lights were on I just did that for effect.:smile:


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Lot more available gain on the GT-500 although there is quite a bit on the OCD's. I use the OCD's for lowish to medium gain and the GT-500 for the more over the top kind of stuff. I don't stack all three but the two OCD's stacked sound very good. I would tend to think of the OCD's as Peter Green and the GT-500 as Gary Moore if that helps :smile:


Very much, thanks.



> The GT-500 set up as shown just nails Alvin Lee on "Love to Change the World" if you go back that far.


I don't personally but my music collection does. :smile:



> The boost alone on the GT-500 is worth the price of the pedal. Every bit as good if not better than the fatboost.


MOST excellent. I have a GT-500 in the mail. I was humming and hahing on a new OD/Boost pedal and took a chance on the GT-500 specifically hoping the clean boost on it would be Keeley Katana-useful. Sounds like you're saying it is. That makes me happy. Happy Friday for Ian.



> edit: if you asked that because all the lights were on I just did that for effect.:smile:


Who can resist all them purdy lights?


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Dave,
> what is the brown unit on the left? A booster? Your pedalboard looks great, I love simple things!


Just bad camera skills :smile: It's actually a shiny chrome ISP Decimator. One of the places we play is a real bugger for dirty power = noise. The decimator takes care of it quite nicely without losing to much sustain.


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Dave,
> what is the brown unit on the left? A booster? Your pedalboard looks great, I love simple things!


Thanks, me too. If I need to add anything else I'll mount the DC Brick underneath somehow. Love the pedaltrains for ease of mounting and ability to keep all the crap out of the way.


----------



## davetcan

iaresee said:


> Very much, thanks.
> 
> 
> I don't personally but my music collection does. :smile:
> 
> 
> MOST excellent. I have a GT-500 in the mail. I was humming and hahing on a new OD/Boost pedal and took a chance on the GT-500 specifically hoping the clean boost on it would be Keeley Katana-useful. Sounds like you're saying it is. That makes me happy. Happy Friday for Ian.
> 
> 
> Who can resist all them purdy lights?



btw, I run all of the Fulltones @ 18 volts.


----------



## Evilmusician

davetcan said:


> btw, I run all of the Fulltones @ 18 volts.


Hey Dave ,whats purpose of running OCD at 18 volts ? Does it give it more gain whatnot ,I just picked up an OCD and love it cheers!


----------



## davetcan

Evilmusician said:


> Hey Dave ,whats purpose of running OCD at 18 volts ? Does it give it more gain whatnot ,I just picked up an OCD and love it cheers!


Kind of subtle but I like it, seems to open it up a bit, a little punchier, hard to describe. :smile: I like it both ways so it's no big deal. I once saw it explained as the difference between a 50 watt Marshall and a 100 watt. The DC brick has 3 x 18 volt outputs on it so I figured "what the hell".


----------



## faracaster

davetcan said:


> Here's mine and I do believe I'm done. :smile: Still need to pick up some more velcro and clean up the wiring underneath.


Three Overdrives and a delay !!!!!!!
A man with the same taste as I.

Cheers Dave :food-smiley-004:

Pete


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> btw, I run all of the Fulltones @ 18 volts.


Now this is very interesting. I've never run a pedal that wasn't 9V before. Is the sonic difference considerable on the GT-500 when you go from 9V to 18V?


----------



## davetcan

faracaster said:


> Three Overdrives and a delay !!!!!!!
> A man with the same taste as I.
> 
> Cheers Dave :food-smiley-004:
> 
> Pete


LOL, and a good clean amp of course (which rumour has it you have more than a few, or is that "had"). :smile:


----------



## davetcan

iaresee said:


> Now this is very interesting. I've never run a pedal that wasn't 9V before. Is the sonic difference considerable on the GT-500 when you go from 9V to 18V?


I'll have to do some testing, only had it a few weeks and I plugged straight into the 18 based on the OCD's. I just like it there. :smile:


----------



## faracaster

davetcan said:


> LOL, and a good clean amp of course (which rumour has it you have more than a few, or is that "had"). :smile:


Oh... I still have a "few" :smile:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> I'll have to do some testing, only had it a few weeks and I plugged straight into the 18 based on the OCD's. I just like it there. :smile:


I'd be investing in something like a DC Brick in order to run it at 18V so I'd be most appreciative of your opinion on the 18V vs 9V running voltages. Maybe we should start a GT-500/Fulltone/18V vs 9V thread?


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I had a FD2 Custom Shop that I ran at 18 Volts (sounded way better - more presence, I don't know how to describe it). I since sold it (now I wish I had it back - go figure). Now I have an OCD but I've been running it at 9 Volts. I'll be trying it at 18 Volts soon enough.

I agree, a thread would be interesting. I'll start one.


----------



## Dude5152

Wouldn't running your 9 Volt pedals at 18 Volts shorten their lifespan, they must get hot really fast (don't want your pedal boards exploding now do we)


----------



## davetcan

Dude5152 said:


> Wouldn't running your 9 Volt pedals at 18 Volts shorten their lifespan, they must get hot really fast (don't want your pedal boards exploding now do we)


According to Mike Fuller his pedals are designed to handle 9, 12, or 18 volts.


----------



## Soldano16

This is my very first pedalboard, just completed this month.

I went with a multi-loop switcher so that I can always have the minimum number of pedals and cables (including none) in the signal chain.

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7122794


----------



## davetcan

Soldano16 said:


> This is my very first pedalboard, just completed this month.
> 
> I went with a multi-loop switcher so that I can always have the minimum number of pedals and cables (including none) in the signal chain.
> 
> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7122794


Very nice choice of pedals. What are you using for power?


----------



## Evilmusician

Just got the OCD great pedal sounds awesome stacked with the Eternity !


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice set-up, Evil.


----------



## Evilmusician

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice set-up, Evil.


Thanks it's come a long way and I'm happy with the sounds I get :food-smiley-004:


----------



## mhammer

Um, a pedalboard is kind of hard for me to do. 








This is a portion of what I have. There's probably about 50% more than what you see here, including both commercial and DIY pedals, and about 50% more than that presently in semi-complete form. Bit by bit, I have been converting a lot of the DIY pedals to a modular format. I picked up a wad of 4" x 2.5" black anodized faceplates for 25 cents each, and fabricated some frac-rac chassis that can hold a dozen modules each in a more compact (and much cheaper) package than a stompbox. I'll try and post a picture over the next week. I'm pretty pleased with it, actually, because it makes the use of parallel configurations, integration of outboard rackmount stuff, and signal rerouting, fairly easy. Power is supplied via a transformer in each chassis, and it is intended to use CMOS switching modules controlled by remote footswitches. Since some of the modules are allocated to things like switching modules, splitter/blenders and other "utility modules" like adjustable filters and signal inverters, envelope-trigger-gate generators, and such, I expect it will end up with maybe 8-9 actual "effects" in each chassis. When done, it will look basically like a modular analog synth with mini patch-cords running all over.


----------



## Supro

mhammer said:


> Um, a pedalboard is kind of hard for me to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a portion of what I have. There's probably about 50% more than what you see here, including both commercial and DIY pedals, and about 50% more than that presently in semi-complete form. Bit by bit, I have been converting a lot of the DIY pedals to a modular format. I picked up a wad of 4" x 2.5" black anodized faceplates for 25 cents each, and fabricated some frac-rac chassis that can hold a dozen modules each in a more compact (and much cheaper) package than a stompbox. I'll try and post a picture over the next week. I'm pretty pleased with it, actually, because it makes the use of parallel configurations, integration of outboard rackmount stuff, and signal rerouting, fairly easy. Power is supplied via a transformer in each chassis, and it is intended to use CMOS switching modules controlled by remote footswitches. Since some of the modules are allocated to things like switching modules, splitter/blenders and other "utility modules" like adjustable filters and signal inverters, envelope-trigger-gate generators, and such, I expect it will end up with maybe 8-9 actual "effects" in each chassis. When done, it will look basically like a modular analog synth with mini patch-cords running all over.


Hello Mark, nice to see you are contributing here!, im new as of yerterday but ive come across some of your work, just awsome.
Cheers


----------



## Sneaky

No board yet... I'm still trying to decide which pedals I want and what order to put them in. I'm getting close but this is WAY harder than I ever thought it would be. Every combination works differently. I have been having dreams about frigging pedals lately. :zzz: 

It's a fun kind of "hard" though. 

I'm probably going to add another Burkey, a Line 6 DL4, another OD or two (BJF and/or Eternity), maybe a compressor, and I still have a Echo Czar, a Pro Analog Supa Quack wah and an Empress Tremolo en route, then I think I'll be done (famous last words). 

I plan to design and build my own board once I get the layout figured out. I hope I never have to lift it.


----------



## mhammer

Couple of comments.

1) Consider sticking your *6-band* before the Dist+. There's a lot of utility to be had with respect to a) getting more sizzle from the D+, and b) getting more interesting tonal response.

2) You may have seen those offset right-angled solid male-to-male connectors that you can use for connecting adjacent pedals. Unfortunately, while sturdy and compact, they also tend to be a little pricey. I've found that I can make some sturdy, even more compact, and *cheap* connectors for side-mounted pedal jacks by soldering a right-angled plug to another one directly. Trot over to College and Spadina and pick up some rt-angle plugs from Honson like this one.








They will come with a back cover plate. Fortunately, as you can see in the drawing, the back and front plates are held together with two screws, and you can actually screw two front plates together to make your own offset rt-angled male-to-male connector. A small piece of solid wire (e.g., the clipped portion of a resistor) can be used to connect the two hot leads, and simply screwing the two front plates to each other provides all the shielding you need. Works like a charm.

3) In one of the issues of DEVICE, posted at my website (http://hammer.ampage.org), someone published a nifty tip based around MXR pedals. They noted that you could take out the *output* jack from pedal A, remove the hex nut from the* input jack* on pedal B, stick the collet of pedal B through the hole created in pedal A, then simply fasten the nut on the inside of pedal A. The wire that formerly went to the output jack now gets soldered directly to the input jack. This would create a kind of "fused" dual pedal, a process that can be reiterated over several MXR pedals (or anything else using a Hammond 1590B equivalent box with holes drilled at the same height). It has some caveats (hard to resequence your pedals), but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## gramatica

*Guyatone board*

Assuming *mhammer*'s comments were meant for me... :smile:

The _Guyatone suitcase_ has two loops! One is switched - that is the stomper at the far right - and the other is hard wired. You can see three 1/4 inch gazintas at the left side of the board, just above the EQ.

I can't remember how I used the hard wired loop, if at all. You can't turn the EQ off - something of a design flaw IMNSHO!

These old *MXR*s are in demand with youngstas these days. Could be time to unload!


----------



## mhammer

As promised, here is my current modular project. Many of the things you see in an earlier picture are adapted to this new format. There are also a lot of other modules in the development stage.








Bypass comes in two forms: the toggle switch on each module, and the "yellow" switch modules that each will contain two nondedicated remotely switchable bypasses. These are "nestable", which means I can insert one effectively "inside" the other, and hit one switch to cancel a whole cluster of modules lined up to that specific switch circuit, or hit another remote footswitch and bypass/enable a subset within that larger group.

Though I haven't built it yet, the plan is to have adjacent momentary and latching footswitches. I had an arrangement like this some 20 years ago for a rackmount unit I made for myself (and since sold), and quite like it. The way the swityching modules work is that if you use a momentary switch, the effect (or group) is only engaged as long as you hold your foot down. The second you lift your foot, it bypasses. Alternatively, you can use a parallel latching footswitch and it will stay on even until you step down again. The momentary thing is really useful for "punch-in" effects. A nice textbook example might be the single-phrase use of a ring modulator for the old ZZ Top nugget "Cheap Sunglasses". The momentary switch makes it possible to achieve studio-like effects like that. Another usage I like is to feed the delay-only output of a delay line to one input of the 2-input mixer you'll see on the upper right of one of the chassis. The splitter output goes to a switch module, and to the input of the delay line (but does not return to the switch). This lets me send a feed to the delay line only when I step on the momentary footswitch, and the delay output always gets blended in. So, I can play a riff and have the recirculating delay/echo continue until it fades out, while I move on to other notes that DON'T get delayed. 

It's an immensely powerful system. Best of all, the format is so inexpensive, it costs me maybe $10 a module, including all parts. I love DIY.


----------



## bcmatt

mhammer, I'm fascinated by all your work. So, do you use all the pedals that you are putting in to your modular format? (or are a number of them "just in case you might want to use some day"?) Do you buy your Hammond enclosures in bulk?
By the way, the link to your website didn't work for me...


----------



## mhammer

Some are things I like. Some are "experiments". The nice thing is that if it costs me less than lunch+coffeebreak at work, I don't mind crankin' them out, especially if it involves a simple perfboard build. Perfect case in point is the clone of the Maestro FZ-1B and the Seamoon Funk Machine. Neither of these strike me as particularly excellent examples of their respective category of effect, but if it only takes a Saturday afternoon and a couple of bucks to "have" one, why not. And like I say, because including either, or both, of them in a setup...or removing them....is much less difficult than it would be if I had any of the artfully arranged pedalboards some of the folks here have shown, I also don't mind keeping them around. Would I sweat to find a convenient and strategically important spot on a pedalboard for a Dan Armstrong Green Ringer? No frickin' way. It's just not that good of an effect. But if it's painless for me to swap it out with a module and use it this one time, I figure go for it.

The other thing I like is that since there is limited space on each panel/plate for knobs and switches (though I'm exploring options for smaller pots and knobs), it's no big deal to make two different versions of the same effects, and use the one or the other, or both. I've made a couple of modded EHX Bass Balls clones (an excellent pedal for hotrodding) with different sets of options, and some days I like one more than the other.

Incidentally, what I neglected to mention is that the modular format allows me to stick the footswitches where they belong...at my feet...and the controls where *they* belong...at waist height where I can reach 'em.

The only enclosures I've bought in any sort of "bulk" manner was the plastic Pac-Tec chassis that I got for [email protected] from a surplus place in town. They're much sturdier than you'd think, and accommodate lots of controls. They came without end-pieces, so I cut a couple of end-plates to slide in from copper clad PC board. I line them with copper shim and ground the shim and endpiece together, like so.








They hold up well, and since I mount the audio and power jacks on the rear skirt, it means that I can snuggle them up against each other for a more compact pedal board, should I use a pedalboard. The aluminum Hammond (and other) boxes have been accumulated over 25 years or more, one or two at a time. Once upon a time, they only cost $4. Sigh. Of course, these days you can get them powder coated for a couple of dollars more, thus avoiding the stink issue, and where you used to have to spend $12+ for a stompswitch, you can get those for $4.

Finally, the link to my site isn't working for me either. I gather that the MEF webmaster, Steve Morrison (who graciously set me up with space and an editting interface for adding content to my site), is probably doing some sort of upgrade to his domain. I have no control over when that happens or how it turns out. I just wait, and add content when I can. Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## Roidster

its not much but it works and its all i need right now


----------



## PaulS

Here's my latest setup, it has been working rather well lately. The Tim gives me a nice boost and a slight OD and the Diamond adds a bit more grit and the treble boost as well. The Crunch box I like running with low gain and lots of crunch, does the job well. The white box is an bypass looper which when engaged adds the top row of effects. Top row is a BYOC trem with the speed mod, EH mistress, Dan Echo and a Planet Waves tuner. Vox has been TB and modded to 846 specs. Power supply is under the top row, just plug and play. All fits into a travel case. 








[/IMG]


----------



## RX-8

I'm just learning to play...won't get any pedals for awhile.


----------



## Wheeman

mhammer said:


> As promised, here is my current modular project. Many of the things you see in an earlier picture are adapted to this new format. There are also a lot of other modules in the development stage.


Sweet zombie Jesus! That is a sick modular setup. I use light fixture boxes (hexagonal) for my DIY stuff. I need to take some pictures some day.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

*My board*

I finally finished my pedalboard!!!!...what a tedious yet enjoyable task. After swapping and trying out a heap of pedals I think I'm finally comfortable with my current board (for now). Heres what i'm using:

-Vox 847 Wah with Garmopat mods (true bypass, blue LED, and loads of trimpots and new components)
-Catalinbread Hyperpak
-Electro-Harmonix Russian Big Muff with Mohomods..mods
-Hartman SFZ Dual Stage Fuzz
-Tech 21 Sansamp GT2
-MXR Phase 90 with JoeDiecast script mod
-Dunlop TS-1 Tremolo
-Boss DM-2 Analog Delay
-Line 6 DL4 Delay/Looper (Used for Delays)
-Line 6 DL4 Delay/Looper (Used for Looper)
-J.Everman "The Pot" Volume/Tone control
-Planet Waves Chromatic Tuner
-Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus Power Supply

& to keep everything neat I'm using planet waves cables and connectors.


----------



## exhausted

thanks. sorry, should have down a rundown of the chain.

the lemon drop fuzz is a runoffgroove multiface that i built from scratch with a bunch of extra features.
http://runoffgroove.com/multiface.html

the peppermill is another runoffgroove design built from scratch. right now it's just being used as a slight boost to overcome the reality of an 11 pedal chain. but it's a nice transparent overdrive. i built mine with a little extra gain.
http://runoffgroove.com/peppermill.html

the pedal to the right of the tweed is a runoffgroove english channel.
http://runoffgroove.com/englishchannel.html

the tweed and the english were built from kits from olcircuits.com. i've also built a dr. watt and matchbox from their kits.

i'm really big on JFET overdrives right now.

the pedal to the left of the tweed is a BYOC trem with some mods to make it choppier and get some slower speeds.


----------



## ne1roc

Finally got off my lazy ass and took a picture of my pedalboard. The board itself is a prototype I designed and built. I had a goal of manufacturing these at an affordable price level but this design was to expensive for the average Joe. I'm working on something new!

Pedals chained;
Original Crybaby with all the Keeley mods
VS Jekyll and Hyde
VS H20
Keeley Modded Blues Driver
VS Route 66
Voodoo Lab Sparkle Drive
EVH Flanger
EVH Phase 90

The Jekyll and Hyde is a great pedal but I don't use it much. It will be replaced with a fuzz pedal in the near future!


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Hey ne1roc,

You should definitely consider the hartman sfz fuzz pedal when you're ready to make the swap. Its a dual stage fuzz with a silicon side, germanium side, & both can be used together. Its got an external battery kill switch so you get the tonal quality of a battery and you don't have to unplug after playing. True-Bypass, internal trimpots, the best customer service I have ever encountered AND (most importantly) they sound incredible.


----------



## ne1roc

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> Hey ne1roc,
> 
> You should definitely consider the hartman sfz fuzz pedal when you're ready to make the swap. Its a dual stage fuzz with a silicon side, germanium side, & both can be used together. Its got an external battery kill switch so you get the tonal quality of a battery and you don't have to unplug after playing. True-Bypass, internal trimpots, the best customer service I have ever encountered AND (most importantly) they sound incredible.


Wow, I just checked out some sound clips of the SFZ! I just may have to get one of these! 
I had my heart set on a Skeddy Mayo, but they're not easy to get. 

Thanks Marcel!


----------



## hollowbody

Here's mine. It started life as an old plastic typewriter case, and now it's a pretty decent board and I'm pretty happy with it!









here it is with the lid still on










and here is it with the top down!

chain goes:
Boss TU-2>Dunlop Crybaby (slightly modded by me)>EHX Small Stone>MXR Dyna Comp>Ibanez TS-9>Diaz Tremodillo (made by Cesar himself!)>Boss CE-2>Boss NS-2>Boss DM-3

Also on there, the footswitch for my Traynor YCV40, which sometimes goes into hibernation when I have a distortion pedal on there instead.


----------



## Clit Torres

*My new board*


----------



## Clit Torres




----------



## ENDITOL

Update / Downsized:


----------



## ENDITOL

ne1roc said:


> Finally got off my lazy ass and took a picture of my pedalboard. The board itself is a prototype I designed and built. I had a goal of manufacturing these at an affordable price level but this design was to expensive for the average Joe. I'm working on something new!
> 
> Pedals chained;
> Original Crybaby with all the Keeley mods
> VS Jekyll and Hyde
> VS H20
> Keeley Modded Blues Driver
> VS Route 66
> Voodoo Lab Sparkle Drive
> EVH Flanger
> EVH Phase 90
> 
> The Jekyll and Hyde is a great pedal but I don't use it much. It will be replaced with a fuzz pedal in the near future!


That looks awesome! :bow:


----------



## KoskineN

Is there anyone here using a Boss TU-2 tuner as a power supply for others effects pedals, using the PCS-20A daisy chain? Is it any good?


----------



## Yerffej

KoskineN said:


> Is there anyone here using a Boss TU-2 tuner as a power supply for others effects pedals, using the PCS-20A daisy chain? Is it any good?


I have. The pedal doesnt add anything though, you have to remember. It has the same limitations as the adaptor, it just links directly from the dc jack. it works fine as long as you dont have 3 delays or some other really high current draw pedals


----------



## starjag

What appears to be the best solution for handling pedals in the amp's effects loop when using a board?


----------



## Guest

dr_iggi said:


> What appears to be the best solution for handling pedals in the amp's effects loop when using a board?


I've used a custom snake from PedalSnake for years now. Great product. Great service. Has never let me down. It carries all my audio and power.


----------



## Edutainment

:tongue:


----------



## Greg Ellis

Clit Torres said:


>



What tuner is that, centre right? 

Looks very handy!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Greg Ellis said:


> What tuner is that, centre right?
> 
> Looks very handy!


I think is the Planet wave's one! Here's the infos about it!

http://www.planetwavestuners.com/index.php?option=com_tuner&task=tunerdetailpage&id=10


----------



## Clit Torres

Yup, that's her. Couldn't do without it:banana:


----------



## mhammer

I'm good friends with the guy who designs for Visual Sound, but I have yet to see the new pedals in town (Ottawa). How do you like the new chassis the Jekyll & Hyde comes in? I'm also curious about the footswitches. Are those momentaries? Hard to tell from your photo and the pictures in the ads.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Are those momentaries?


When I saw their NAMM announcement I thought it looked like they'd moved to momentaries. Check it out:

http://www.visualsound.net/images/v2/large/V2 Route 66 0907.JPG

Those sure do look like momentary type buttons. Definitely an advantage to going momentary is it frees you from the humdrum 3PDT/DPDT footswitch everyone uses.

I read this article yesterday thinking I'll have to try a build with his Wicked Switch: Momentary w/Flip-Flop (NAND) design. (That DIYStompboxes forum is mega-addictive BTW)


----------



## mhammer

I've seen pictures like that, but can't tell it is a normal stompswitch with a different "lid", or a momentary. If I had one to step on, I could certainly tell.

One of the great things about momentaries is that you can easily run wires to a parellal momentary situated on a board away from the actual pedal itself. You can have all your switches lined up in a row, or even cluster them in ways that permit you to step on a group at once.


----------



## cbrown0019

unfourtunatly...i'm not too sure what a momentary switch is...if someone could explain, i could tell ya:smile:
i'm pretty happy with the v2 though. i like how they've added bass control and noise reduction for the distortion side. it really allows you to dial in some pretty decent tones. i haven't tried out the original j&h, but from what i've been told, it's almost unmanagable with both sides on due to the noise. they seemed to have fixed that up with the noise reduction controls too.


----------



## mhammer

cbrown0019 said:


> unfourtunatly...i'm not too sure what a momentary switch is...if someone could explain, i could tell ya:smile:


I guess the best way to describe it would be like a Boss-style clickless soft-touch switch, only without the foot-treadle on top.


----------



## ne1roc

cbrown0019 said:


> i'm pretty happy with the v2 though. i like how they've added bass control and noise reduction for the distortion side. it really allows you to dial in some pretty decent tones. i haven't tried out the original j&h, but from what i've been told, it's almost unmanagable with both sides on due to the noise. they seemed to have fixed that up with the noise reduction controls too.


I have the Original version of all the VS pedals. I honestly have no noise on my J&H but I do get a little with the RT66. I would love to give the new pedals a try!


----------



## cbrown0019

mhammer said:


> I guess the best way to describe it would be like a Boss-style clickless soft-touch switch, only without the foot-treadle on top.


That seems to be what these are. Really smooth to press, and no click.


----------



## Sneaky

Still a work in progress but I'm getting close. I think I am going to make two small boards rather than one big one.


----------



## Archer

I have dozens of pedals and my board is always changing. As of right now my board has:

1. Maxon Sonic Distortion
2. HBE Powerscreamer
3. Boss Chorus
4. MXR Compressor (which is on the way out)
5. HBE Mimic Mock II Analog Delay
5. Radial Switchbone.
6. EH Holy Grail plus (which runs into the Stiletto effects loop) 
7. Korg DT-7 tuner
8. Dunlop Power supply


----------



## Ti-Ron

Sneaky said:


> Still a work in progress but I'm getting close. I think I am going to make two small boards rather than one big one.


What is you loop unit here?


----------



## Sneaky

Ti-Ron said:


> What is you loop unit here?


It's a custom made thing... tuner out, two loops and a feedback circuit with a momentary switch.

Pete


----------



## motorhead

+ Klon Centaur (not shown)


----------



## Guest

motorhead said:


> <snipped image>


Dude! What took you so long to find this place?


----------



## cbrown0019

konasexone said:


> How do you like your mind bender? I've had my eye on one of those for a bit now.


great pedal, very easy to use with jsut the speed and depth knobs. the chorus on it is great, although i don't use it much. i believe its modeled after the way huge electronics blue hippo. theres so much you can do to the chorus with the 2 controls. from nice subtle to out of control. i mostly use the vibrato on it. this was modeled after the boss vb-2. the only complaint comes with the vibrato effect. theres a bit of a volume drop, and treble cut when its on. not teribble, but noticeable. i just run it with an eq pedal and its fine.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## motorhead

iaresee said:


> Dude! What took you so long to find this place?


I was here before you :smile:

... but that other board keeps me pretty busy.


----------



## Voxguy76

Here's my small board.....


----------



## Evilmusician

*New Board!*

Here's the latest ,always changin! :rockon:


----------



## Datsyuk

Evilmusician said:


> Here's the latest ,always changin! :rockon:


Nice work! Can you share the dimensions of your board?


----------



## Evilmusician

Sure its an Angstrom Case you can find them on e bay and its 34"(W) X 16"(D)X6¼"(H) Ive got my pedals on a riser now and it still fits great! cheers!:rockon:


----------



## rockgarden

me said:


> My current "pedalboard":


I just picked myself up one of these from a seller on ebay:









Not to replace the GP8/FC100, or even to supplement them, but rather to permit me to scale right down when I need to, for example, if I need to use a particularly small practice amp (I really don't like the sound of any of these I've heard; this unit will at least give me some improvement there, even if it can't work the miracle of making an open-backed 8-inch combo sound like a closed-back 4x12).

I haven't played with the AX10G very much yet, though I did spend some time with it (and a gorgeous Larrivee electric I bought last October, I should add) last night, with headphones on. It's pretty much what I expected it would be: a lot of "pretty good" sounds if you take the time to get the sound to what you like. Some of the presets are rather over-the-top, but that's not unusual for a unit like this. It isn't a silver-bullet of any sort, but it's a good little unit, especially considering I got it for a pretty good price.

It'll be interesting to try some recording with it. The GP8 through the H&K amp is still what I consider my "main rig", of course ...


----------



## sense_of_henry




----------



## Guest

sense_of_henry said:


>


Nice. How do you like your Silver Kiss? Is it a MkI or a MkII? I picked up a MkI on trade back in December and I've got say it's a pretty killer little drive pedal. I've been using it mainly for low gain and very bright overdrive sounds. Kind of the kerranging Fender or Vox type deal. But there's a whole lot of range in that tiny little box.


----------



## ajcoholic

(guitar) -->Area 51 wah --> Janglebox compressor--> TS808 --> tonebone plexitube --> MXR clean boost --> BBE treble booster---> tonebone efx looper (loop1)---> boss chorus/mxr phase 90/ibanez flanger (loop 2)---> ibanez analog delay/ boss digital delay ---> BBE sonic maximiser --> tonebone AB/Y ---> (out to channel 1 and 2 of my TC15 amp, and to the boss tuner)


----------



## Evilmusician

*G-System!*

Awesome rig ! still really messy as I'm still figuring things out :rockon:


----------



## sense_of_henry

iaresee said:


> Nice. How do you like your Silver Kiss? Is it a MkI or a MkII? I picked up a MkI on trade back in December and I've got say it's a pretty killer little drive pedal. I've been using it mainly for low gain and very bright overdrive sounds. Kind of the kerranging Fender or Vox type deal. But there's a whole lot of range in that tiny little box.


It is a MKII. I LOVE it. A very versatile OD. I use it for medium gain applications. I have Experience >>> SCOD >>> TIMMY >>> SKII and find that it is eally great because it has such crazy EQ control.


----------



## monochocke

*my boards*

there they go , a mess sometimes but who doesn't like to expend time trying to get the right set up.
:banana:








and more


----------



## bagpipe

That Jesus must work miracles for your tone ? ? ?



monochocke said:


>


----------



## Twanger

...


----------



## tailtwister

*My pedal board*

Always looking to upgrade for better tone but here's the latest layout... Have to clean up the wires and upgrade a couple of cables at some point.


----------



## Peter

After many years of playing with my Marshal amp distortion and no effects except a wah, it was finally time to start picking up a few pedals. I decided to get around to making my first board an eBay seller accidentally shipped me a DS-1, but this thread definitely inspired me to do it as well. You guys have some beautiful equipment!

So I headed out to the Old Man's house, where he pulled out this beautiful slab of AAA Ikea mahogany that was rejected by my mother because she is crazy. Picked up some industrial velcro and a 1spot from a dude off eBay and put it together, looks pretty bare right now though.










:rockon:


----------



## Greenbacker

tailtwister said:


> Always looking to upgrade for better tone but here's the latest layout... Have to clean up the wires and upgrade a couple of cables at some point.


So how do you like the Righteous Tones stuff anyway?


----------



## Evilmusician

Twanger said:


> Here is my latest, pretty straightforward I guess. The Fulldrive 2 is running at 18V and the wah is an RMC Picture Wah.


Hey Twanger,do you have the Nova plugged into the Pedal Power?


----------



## Peter

Question for people who have their Wahs like a Crybaby velcro'd down:

Did you take the rubber feet off the bottom to get the velcro to stick? Is it ok to have the wah like this?


----------



## Evilmusician

i took the feet off mine and used bicycle chain links to fasten it down ,works great! cheers!:rockon:


----------



## tailtwister

Greenbacker said:


> So how do you like the Righteous Tones stuff anyway?


That's the first thing I've used of theirs... Excellent quality. I love it.


----------



## tailtwister

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Question for people who have their Wahs like a Crybaby velcro'd down:
> 
> Did you take the rubber feet off the bottom to get the velcro to stick? Is it ok to have the wah like this?



I did and its the only piece of equipment on the whole rig that causes me problems. Mine doesn't go flush (screws) so sometimes it comes off because there's not enough contact with the velcro - drives me nuts! Haven't figured out a good way to secure it without driving something through the case itself...


----------



## devnulljp

tailtwister said:


> I did and its the only piece of equipment on the whole rig that causes me problems. Mine doesn't go flush (screws) so sometimes it comes off because there's not enough contact with the velcro - drives me nuts! Haven't figured out a good way to secure it without driving something through the case itself...


You want something like this: http://www.stompin-ground.com/products/sgwahplate.htm
It's bit of plywood cut the shape of the wah, with holes where the feet go and velcro on the bottom. Wasn't someone selling one on here a while back?
$20 for that seems a bit excessive for that, but I'm sure you could make something similar...


----------



## Peter

tailtwister said:


> I did and its the only piece of equipment on the whole rig that causes me problems. Mine doesn't go flush (screws) so sometimes it comes off because there's not enough contact with the velcro - drives me nuts! Haven't figured out a good way to secure it without driving something through the case itself...


Exactly! I am lucky that I got industrial grade velcro so even though it's barely hanging on it still catches enough to use. I was also worried about how the screws holding the bottom plate in dont go all the way in without the feet, giving the bottom plate quite a bit of movement. That little wood piece looks like a good idea I am going to have to have the old man cut me one up soon I think. Thanks devnull!


----------



## KoskineN

here's the "latest" version of my board:










It's about to be reconfigure or maybe I'll get a bigger board. Anyone knows if there's any Trailer Trash Pedalboards dealers in Canada, or in Quebec? Let me know what you think about it! :smile:


----------



## Peter

Got some cables, finished velcro'ing everything, and slapped two towel holders from Home Depot onto the sides of it for handles, they work bitchin! :rockon:


----------



## corailz

Here's mine!!!
Looks like his for now!


----------



## Evilmusician

Nite shot!


----------



## Falcatarius

Question for "Sense of Henry":

Where did you get your pedalboard/carrier?

Small and efficient has always appealed to me and you have one of the cleanest setups I've ever seen, its a work of art!

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## Twanger

...


----------



## 23cicero

Evilmusician said:


> Nite shot!


So Sparkly...Like Christmas!


----------



## Evilmusician

Lol! when I play through it ,it feels like Christmas!:rockon:


----------



## Archer

Crybaby Classic>MXR Super Compressor>HBE Powerscreamer>Xotic AC Booster>Maxon SD-9>Big Shot amp switcher.

The Holy Grail, Delay and Chorus are all effects loop pedals, depending on the amp I may or may not use them at all.


----------



## WEEZY

Well, after seeing all of your orderly and clean boards, I feel like a slob with my beer-stained, dirty, beat-up rig. I carry it around in a small Rubbermaid bin even though it barely fits on an angle. It's currently very basic, which is the way I want to keep it. I will be adding the secong tube screamer to the lineup probably tomorrow... I have been inspired by all of you to make a new board asap. Thanks for all the ideas!!!


----------



## WEEZY

New world order.

Guitar > TU-2 Tuner > Keeley Compressor > Bud Wah > MXR Micro Amp > DD5 Delay > TS-9 Ibanez/Keeley Flexi 4x2 > Peavey Classic 50

Nice and tidy now, good times.


----------



## sense_of_henry

For now:










I want to work these ones in too:


----------



## Guest

sense_of_henry said:


> I want to work these ones in too:


GAH! That's what you have _lying around_!?!? Sweetmotherofmercy! Wow! Let me know if say that Haunting Mids fuzz starts to collect a little too much dust. I'll take it off you're hands. :smile:


----------



## sense_of_henry

iaresee said:


> GAH! That's what you have _lying around_!?!? Sweetmotherofmercy! Wow! Let me know if say that Haunting Mids fuzz starts to collect a little too much dust. I'll take it off you're hands. :smile:



I'll be keeping that one. :smile:

Yes, I had planned on running two boards but get pretty happy with a simple setup. I have cut down on my pedals a lot in the last number of months, sold a bunch. I love all of those pedals but just have to get them back in the mix.

:wink:


----------



## Evilmusician

sense_of_henry said:


> I'll be keeping that one. :smile:
> 
> Yes, I had planned on running two boards but get pretty happy with a simple setup. I have cut down on my pedals a lot in the last number of months, sold a bunch. I love all of those pedals but just have to get them back in the mix.
> 
> :wink:


Same with Timmy if the dust is too much! :rockon:


----------



## sense_of_henry

Evilmusician said:


> Same with Timmy if the dust is too much! :rockon:


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NIK0

*New Pedalboard - HELP ME ARRANGE MY BOARD? Need expert advice for signal chain.*

Hey guys, thanks for looking! I have a bunch of pedals that I want to arrange but feel I should take some expert advice from you guys to help me arrange this for a board that I will be building. 

Gear description:

Ernie Ball Volume Pedal Jr.
BOSS CS-2 Compressor
BOSS TU-2 Tuner
BOSS GE-7 Equalizer
Paul Cochrane TIM Pedal
BK Butler Tube Driver w/ Gain Knob
BOSS MZ-2 Metalizer
Demeter Fuzzulator FUZ-1
Vintage RAT
MXR Compressor
TC Electronics Nova Delay
BOSS RE-20 Tape Echo
BOSS DD-20 Digital Delay
BOSS CE-2 Chorus
BOSS CE-3 Stereo Chorus

I guess where my problem lies is my lack of knowledge of signal chains and which possible combination/signal path would be best suited here.

P.S. Also if you feel that I can use some additional pedals somewhere in my signal chain, I would appreciate that. I was thinking of adding a Decimator, toughts?


----------



## gramatica

Nice collection!

First, and most importantly - that *CE-2* has to go... into my closet! lofu

As far as signal chain, move them around until _you _think it sounds good! It doesn't matter what _we _think. Really!

But start off slow, try changing positions with two pedals. Say, distortion and chorus. They sound great in either order, but in no way do they sound the same. If you want a swampy sound, do the chorus last. 

Time is your friend, that and a few beers...


----------



## tomyam

My board!

I'm still working on it. . . 

HOG, tb looper, and memlane2 is on the way. Need to make some room:smile:

anyways, I'm very happy with current setting


----------



## rockgarden

NIK0 said:


> ... I have a bunch of pedals that I want to arrange but feel I should take some expert advice from you guys to help me arrange this for a board that I will be building.
> ...
> I guess where my problem lies is my lack of knowledge of signal chains and which possible combination/signal path would be best suited here.


I'll be honest: I look at your pedals and I see multiple signal paths, not just one. You would need to find a way to switch between them, though.

suggestion number 1: put carpet under that amp, and preferably in a good percentage of that room. your ears will thank you.

suggestion number 2: guitar into the tuner, into compressor, into "drive", into preamp section of guitar amp, into volume pedal, into delay(s), into chorus, into power amp of guitar amp. The EQ will likely sound best in the chain before the preamp, but you'll want to play with its position in the chain.

If this was my stuff, I'd probably split the signal into some sort of Y path after the tuner, with each chain giving me a selection of compressor into one or more drive pedals. That would be selected from an A-B switch, into the EQ, to the guitar amp's preamp.

Preamp out (or effects loop out if that amp has one), to the volume pedal, then the delays. The order here would depend on how you use each delay pedal and whether or not there is any interaction between them. You could, of course, create another Y/A-B situation with your delay pedals. Finally, I would put the CE2 in before the signal goes back to the power amp (or effects return). I would save the CE3 for some future situation where you might go into a stereo setup.

Now, with all that said, It's kind of fun to imagine how *I* would string together someone else's pedals, but it isn't terribly useful to you. Hopefully it will give you a place to begin experimenting, or even something to keep in mind while you experiment, but as has already been pointed out, your own ears will best be the judges of the order in which you put things. If it sounds good, go with it. If it doesn't, try something else.

I hope that helps ...



> I was thinking of adding a Decimator, toughts?


What would it add that you aren't able to get with your current selection?


----------



## NIK0

gramatica said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> First, and most importantly - that *CE-2* has to go... into my closet! lofu
> 
> As far as signal chain, move them around until _you _think it sounds good! It doesn't matter what _we _think. Really!
> 
> But start off slow, try changing positions with two pedals. Say, distortion and chorus. They sound great in either order, but in no way do they sound the same. If you want a swampy sound, do the chorus last.
> 
> Time is your friend, that and a few beers...



Lol, the CE-2 is a great pedal, beautiful simple chorus tones out of it! Was lucky to grab this one in new condition with original box and receipt. Much like my MZ-2 Metalizer was brand new in a box. It was just sitting in storage at a guitar shop and was undiscovered until 20 or so years later. I have this GAS syndrome like most of you I'm sure, I keep looking for hi-end and hard to get pedals. They don't make them like they used too.

Thanks for your advice...I knd of figured that and of course have been using them and moving them but doing some basic research so far I noticed there seems to be a ceratin way they lay them out. ex. from Volume pedal to compressor to distortion to delay and other effects, sometimes compressors at the end. Thought if someone took a look at what I have, they can make a good suggestion based on their experience.


----------



## NIK0

rockgarden said:


> I hope that helps ...
> 
> 
> 
> What would it add that you aren't able to get with your current selection?


Hey bro, thanks a lot for your suggestion and it helped my realize that I should be investing into a Loop Selector pedal. I have no effects loop on the Twin but I'm sure I can get around that using a solid Looper.

As for the Decimator, it eliminates any noise going across the cables before it hits the amp. My CS-2 compressor can generate some noise and would like to eliminate that.

Again, thanks for your suggestions and will definately do the carpet thing as well. Good point!


----------



## rockgarden

NIK0 said:


> Hey bro, thanks a lot for your suggestion and it helped my realize that I should be investing into a Loop Selector pedal. I have no effects loop on the Twin but I'm sure I can get around that using a solid Looper.


Yes, that's exactly the type of thing I think you should be looking at. You have several "functions" where you could select among different specimens to provide the same function.



> As for the Decimator, it eliminates any noise going across the cables before it hits the amp.


Ah yes, what it "adds", then is silence. I've found I prefer just to use less gain, but I know that for some styles of guitar music, that's simply unheard of. If it can cut down noise without eliminating the note tails (thus offsetting the whole purpose of using the CS2, for example), then it might be worth it. I understand it's a well-respected unit, but I've never used one myself.


----------



## NIK0

rockgarden said:


> If it can cut down noise without eliminating the note tails (thus offsetting the whole purpose of using the CS2, for example), then it might be worth it. I understand it's a well-respected unit, but I've never used one myself.


Very true, I get amazing feedback from my note tails through the CS2. As my note starts to fade during the sustain it picks up on other ambient sounds and amplifies that and sustains that and again and over again. Very much what Gilmour loves to use and ending off a solo. 

Unless you're talking about something completely different and misunderstood you.

Well the Decimator is true bypass, I guess I could find a situation when I need dead silence and other situations that don't.

Thx again!


----------



## Evilmusician

tomyam said:


> My board!
> 
> I'm still working on it. . .
> 
> HOG, tb looper, and memlane2 is on the way. Need to make some room:smile:
> 
> anyways, I'm very happy with current setting


Hmmmmmmmmm ,that Clyde looks familiar ,nice board ya got there ,man I still want that Anderson !
Little advice get rid of that double stand there trouble!IMO :rockon:


----------



## tomyam

Evilmusician said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm ,that Clyde looks familiar ,nice board ya got there ,man I still want that Anderson !
> Little advice get rid of that double stand there trouble!IMO :rockon:


I know. I really need to get rid out of that double stand. Too much trouble!!anyways, thanks for the wah evilmusician! I'm really diggin it! how do you like your zendrive?


----------



## Evilmusician

Zen is great took some time to dial In ,but I'm really digging it ! ,I picked up one of those Rockstands ,seems like a nice stand ,sturdy, and low to the floor ,nice padding ,nice in bulletproof .:rockon:


----------



## guitarman2

Thanks Paul go it now. I was using the URL from the original source where I have my photos hosted. It didn't work by just copying the URL to clipboard. I had to do as you said and right click the photo and copy the URL from the properties.


----------



## Sikor

Here is my Pedaltrain PT-2 with BBE Supa Charger mounted underneth it:










There are some changes planned:
one vibe and ISP Decimator will be replaced by tremolo and phaser.


----------



## Guest

Sikor said:


> Here is my Pedaltrain PT-2 with BBE Supa Charger mounted underneth it


Are you running all those off the BBE unit?


----------



## Sikor

iaresee said:


> Are you running all those off the BBE unit?


Sure, no problem at all.
BBE is quite powerfull: 6x100mA and 2x 200mA.

- SMMH is powered from 200mA
- DE-7 from 100mA.
- 2x100mA I have combined to give 18V, which powers all 3 MI Audio pedals + OCD (daisy-chained)
- ISP Decimator is power alone by 100mA
- the rest of 5 pedals are powered together by daisy-chain from 200mA output.

And it still lefts 2 unused 100mA outlets :smile:


----------



## sproul07

Heres the latest edition of my board. Its always changing


----------



## tailtwister

*Updated pedalboard*

I believe it's nearly time for an intervention!!

Here's the latest layout of my rig:










The TR-2 and MT-2 (Humphrey mod) are spares really - not enough use to keep them in the chain.

Missing from photo are DD-6, AC-2, MT-2 (stock), Marshall Guv'nor, Radial Hot British, OD-2, and a Digitech Main Squeeze. Gotta get rid of anything not on the board I think...

Getting pretty close to the tone I want -- still want to try a Fulltone FD-2. sdsre


----------



## Guest

Just wired in my Klon and KoT and made room for the Fulltone 69 coming next week. Had to lose the DMM though and I am not sure how I feel about that... it may go back on and the POG may come off...??? Pics will be up once the 69 goes on.


----------



## LowWatt

I think I'm done. Over the last little while, I've been taking pedals off and not upgrading until I can get exactly what I want. I think the 2 Dirty Boys from Newton and the Tremolo I got from axeandyoushallreceive.com sealed the deal. I've already stopped with my electric guitars and I'm loving getting to know them. For amps I may be there too. If my pedal board is there as well, I'll be a happy man.

I'm not above addiction, but I've been refining all of this with the idea that I will level off at one point and develop a consistent sound that's me. I'm there now. Band practice on Thursday just proved it to me. Looks like all that desire is going to have to be funneled into a better acoustic guitar (Larrivee L-9?) and a bass amp (Little Mark 2?).

Right now I'm going :
guitar (Jazzmaster or SG) 
--> Dirty Boy Fuzz 
--> BYOC ESV Phaser 
--> AM Beano Boost 
--> Hot Cake 
--> Bud Wah 
--> Maxon AD999 
--> Diamond Compressor 
--> Empress Tremolo 
--> Dirty Boy Ball Buster
--> Amp (Bumbox Lead 50 when I'm loud, Trinity Tweed Deluxe when its moderate, Ampeg Gemini II when I'm at home and can't go too loud)


----------



## Guest

*My new set up!*

Lots of changes from my old board. Still playing around with the KoT and the Klon and once I decide what I like more I will lose the other for an Octron.


----------



## Extant

It's not done yet - haven't mounted the power supply, and waiting on a Monsterpiece NPN fuzz to take up the empty slot.


----------



## LowWatt

Stubacca said:


> Lots of changes from my old board. Still playing around with the KoT and the Klon and once I decide what I like more I will lose the other for an Octron.


Awesome board. I could play that for the rest of my life and be a happy man.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Awesome board. I could play that for the rest of my life and be a happy man.


Thanks Low, your board is also quite nice! How do you like the Diamond Compressor?


----------



## LowWatt

Stubacca said:


> Thanks Low, your board is also quite nice! How do you like the Diamond Compressor?


Thanks. :food-smiley-004:

It's the first compressor I've ever liked. I usually like compression as a studio effect, but never like it from a pedal. Most pedals screw with the attack too much and I've never gotten into anything from the Ross/DynaComp mold (Keeley and Tone Press included). The Diamond sounds like studio compression. I love it. Absolutely indispensable to me. Does the jangly Beatles thing and the smooth Stax records sound too. Great EQ on that little bugger.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Thanks. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> It's the first compressor I've ever liked. I usually like compression as a studio effect, but never like it from a pedal. Most pedals screw with the attack too much and I've never gotten into anything from the Ross/DynaComp mold (Keeley and Tone Press included). The Diamond sounds like studio compression. I love it. Absolutely indispensable to me. Does the jangly Beatles thing and the smooth Stax records sound too. Great EQ on that little bugger.


I have been looking at the Diamond comp for a while now so it may be the time to check one out. Thanks for the info! :rockon2:


----------



## sense_of_henry

I am just waiting for a couple cables to arrive...


----------



## Ti-Ron

sense_of_henry said:


> I am just waiting for a couple cables to arrive...


I love you board, so many questions to ask...
First of all, what is that big red fuzz ?
Then, how did you love you tremolo and delay? Have my eyes on some differents effects right now and the two units you choose are on my list to try! Need feedbacks from you!


----------



## KoskineN

Nice board Sense Of henry! I just got the Semaphore Tremolo and I'm really diggin it! I had no real need for a tremolo but GAS made me bought one. :smile:
but now I see why Catalinbread built an American edition...the switch is really close to the knobs on the regular edition!


----------



## Schenkerguy

*My pedals*

Here's my pedalboard, plus others pedals I have that get changed in and out at times;


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my latest board. Took the wah off because I just don't use it enough. I'll be gigging this this weekend.


----------



## Guest

So after a very, very big purge here is what's left. This I'm hanging on to until after I've spent some time with the AxeFx and then we'll see from there...just need to sell the amp and the AxeFx is mine.



Man, I haven't run a board this small in a long time!

For comparisons sake this is what I was running not less than 2 months ago:



That Carbon Copy is still on order at Steve's -- not sure what I'll do about that. Have to see when it arrives...


----------



## Skoczylas

iaresee said:


> So after a very, very big purge here is what's left. This I'm hanging on to until after I've spent some time with the AxeFx and then we'll see from there...just need to sell the amp and the AxeFx is mine.


If you feel like selling the Empress Delay pedal, PM me, I might be interested in it if that time comes


----------



## Guest

Skoczylas said:


> If you feel like selling the Empress Delay pedal, PM me, I might be interested in it if that time comes


Sorry man. That's my superdelay from the beta testing period. Unless it's down to the superdelay or a kidney that pedal stays. I basically held on to everything that was either home made or mattered to me in some strange, emotional way. :smile:


----------



## moonlington

sense_of_henry said:


> I am just waiting for a couple cables to arrive...


that is so hawt. how do you use the micropog?


----------



## mingo

my updated board - july, this is most of them.


----------



## sense_of_henry

moonlington said:


> that is so hawt. how do you use the micropog?


Thanks! I use the MicroPog in a lot of different ways. I can coax organ-like tones from it, I use it with Trem and Delay for weird textural and ambient stuff, and I have used it to track Bass with my Stratocaster when recording at home.

:wave:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

here is my recently built pedal board... Back in the 80's i built my own raod case board with a built from scratch regulated DC pwr supply... these days for a few buck you can easily get it all. 

It needs some tweeks so don't be afraid to suggest anything.

Right now the signal chain is arranged to how I like things to sound.

Guitr into tuner - wah - delay - flange/chorus - chorus - boost. The EXP pedal controls the delay mix volumn. I also have the amps channel switcher not mounted to the board and on the floor at the bottom left corner of the board.

I'm gonna try this lay out for a while and see how it goes. I have some other pedals but for now this will be my basic effects chain for playing live.

I used the supplied velcro but it's not adequate... any suggestions.. I may use tie wraps for extra support.


----------



## sense_of_henry

mingo said:


> my updated board - july, this is most of them.


Nice board Mingo. :wave:


----------



## mingo

Paul said:


> Is that the chrome foot of a Rhodes Stage Piano I see?


haha, good eye, it's actually a pedal steel


----------



## Voxguy76

Here's my new pedalboard. Thanks Tomyam. Received the Pedaltrain 2 a few days ago. Finally able to slim down my board a bit. Just waiting for a Pedal Power AC and then i've be wiring it all up. Picked up some cool night lights so i can see what i'm doing.



















Ryan


----------



## sense_of_henry

riffboy76 said:


> Here's my new pedalboard. Thanks Tomyam. Received the Pedaltrain 2 a few days ago. Finally able to slim down my board a bit. Just waiting for a Pedal Power AC and then i've be wiring it all up. Picked up some cool night lights so i can see what i'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Nice board! But why a Pedal Power AC?


----------



## Evilmusician

Heres the new setup changed around a couple things to make it neater, I really love the efficiency of this board! :rockon:


----------



## Voxguy76

sense_of_henry said:


> Nice board! But why a Pedal Power AC?


Thanks. The PP AC is for the Triad and Digitech EX-7. I also have a Dunlop Brick powering the rest. Oh and i have a Axess BS-2 Buffer under the board too.


----------



## sense_of_henry

riffboy76 said:


> Thanks. The PP AC is for the Triad and Digitech EX-7. I also have a Dunlop Brick powering the rest. Oh and i have a Axess BS-2 Buffer under the board too.


I saw the AC pedals but was just thinking that the PPAC is quite a lot money/space for only two pedals. I'd probably do a PP2+ mounted underneath (that's the new PT version correct?) and use the courtesy outlet and a small extension to wire the rest underneath.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## KoskineN

I know some of you might already done this, but I thought it could inspire some people too...I built a distribution box for my pedalboard, to keep things clean and to optimize the room around wires and the board. Color coding make it easier to use too!(put them on cables too), Even a monkey could set up my rig now!:smile: I might get a Pedalsnake soon too! Here's some picture:


----------



## Voxguy76

sense_of_henry said:


> I saw the AC pedals but was just thinking that the PPAC is quite a lot money/space for only two pedals. I'd probably do a PP2+ mounted underneath (that's the new PT version correct?) and use the courtesy outlet and a small extension to wire the rest underneath.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Yeah i agree, but i picked up PP AC for dirt cheap. Plus there is plenty of room under the board.


----------



## sense_of_henry

riffboy76 said:


> Yeah i agree, but i picked up PP AC for dirt cheap. Plus there is plenty of room under the board.


----------



## PaulS

Been a while since I've posted my board, a few changes. Pretty much the way I like it with the exception of the BYOC trem, nice pedal but I think a T-Rex Tremester will be replacing it in the near future.

Left to right,

Dan Echo, Option5 Destination Rotation, BYOC Trem, Box of Rock, Diamond J Drive TR and a Planet Waves tuner. Occasionally a Vox Wah joins the setup.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I've modified an old Peavey pedal board, removed on board power supply, to make room and use an external supply that plugs into a distribution point and feeds all pedals.


----------



## tailtwister

*The mother of all rigs*

This isn't mine and I didn't see this posted anywhere so thought you all might get a kick out of it...










It apparently goes like this:

Carvin AB Box > Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster > MXR Dyna Comp > Boss Super Shifter > Dunlop Crybaby From Hell > Dunlop Wylde Wah > Morley Bad Horsie 2 > Boss V-Wah > Digitech Expression Factory with external footswitch > Dunlop Origninal Crybaby > Rocktron Black Cat Moan > Danelectro Shift Daddy > Danelectro Shift Daddy > Digitech XP100 Whammy Wah > Snarling Dogs Very Tone Dog > Electro Harmonix Frequency Analyzer > Boss OC-2 Octave > Digitech Synth Wah > DOD Envelope Filter > Danelectro French Fries Auto Wah > Digitech Synth Wah > Dunlop Q Zone > Electro Harmonix Doctor Q > Electro Harmonix Bass Balls (USA) > Electro Harmonix The Worm > Line 6 FM-4 Filter Modeler > Electro Harmonix Micro Synthesizer > Electro Harmonix Tube Zipper > Rocktron Heart Attack > MXR Blue Box > Rocktron Purple Haze Octavider > Line 6 Dr. Distorto > Zoom Tri-Metal > MXR Distortion+ > MXR Dimebag Distortion > Electro Harmonix Little Big Muff > Electro Harmonix Big Muff (Russian) > Electro Harmonix Double Muff > y cable to DOD Supra Distortion and DOD Grunge > Morley ABY > Tech 21 Tri AC > Danelectro Bacon and Eggs Distortion > Boss DS-1 > Digitech Crossroads > Electro Harmonix Micro Clone Theory > Marshall Vibratrem > Rocktron Vertigo Vibe > Danelectro Rocky Road Rotating Speaker Simulator > Electro Harmonix Pulsar > Rocktek Vibrator > MXR EVH Phase 90 > MXR Phase 90 > Ibanez Phase Modulator > Digitech Hyper Phase > Marshall Regenerator with expression pedal > DOD Stereo Phaser > Electro Harmonix Small Stone (Russian) > Danelectro Sitar Swami > Digitech Turbo Flange > Danelectro FAB Flange > Electro Harmonix Electric Mistress > Digitech Turbo Flange > Rocktron Hypnotic Flange > Danelectro FAB Chorus > Ibanez Stereo Chorus > Ibanez Chorus Flanger > Marshall Supervibe > Line 6 Space Chorus > DOD TEC 4 > Alesis Faze > Alesis Phlngr > Alesis Ampliton > ZOOM 509 Modulator > Korg Toneworks Multi Effect > Digitech Modulator > Dunlop Rotovibe > Digitech Red Special > Digitech Jimi Hendrix Experience > Digitech The Weapon > Boss ME-50 with external footswitch > Yamaha Magic Stomp > Yamaha UD Stomp > Boss Blues Driver > MXR Wylde Overdrive > Digitech Bad Monkey > DOD Yngwie Malmsteen Overdrive > Electro Harmonix Nano Linear Power Booster > Danelectro Free Speech Talkbox > Rocktron Banshee Talkbox > Boss Noise Suppressor > Digitech Black 13 > Line 6 Echo Park > Danelectro FAB Echo > Visual Sound H2O > Rocktron Short Timer Delay > Electro Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man > Korg Dynamic Echo > Digitech Digidelay > Ibanez DE-7 > Line 6 Verbzilla > Electro Harmonix Holy Grail > Digitech Digiverb > Boss RV-5 Reverb > Digitech Reverberator > Boss DD-20 Giga Delay > Brownsville EQ > Ibanez Lo-fi > Ebtech Hum Eliminator > Behringer mixer


----------



## Greenbacker

...and then into some old POS peavey? Are you kidding?


----------



## hollowbody

Greenbacker said:


> ...and then into some old POS peavey? Are you kidding?


Well, none of the pedals in the chain are too inspiring. Some of them are good ol' serviceable pedals, but the fanciest thing I saw was a Boss DD-20. The rest are DOD and Danos, which means a ton of poorly made, poorly buffered pedals. With the amount of tone suck, it might as well go into a megaphone.


----------



## sense_of_henry

It should go more like this so some signal reaches the amp:

Carvin AB Box > Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster > MXR Dyna Comp > Boss Super Shifter > *Clean Boost* > Dunlop Crybaby From Hell > Dunlop Wylde Wah > Morley Bad Horsie 2 > *Clean Boost* > Boss V-Wah > Digitech Expression Factory with external footswitch > Dunlop Origninal Crybaby > *Clean Boost* > Rocktron Black Cat Moan > Danelectro Shift Daddy > Danelectro Shift Daddy > *Clean Boost* > Digitech XP100 Whammy Wah > *Clean Boost* > Snarling Dogs Very Tone Dog > Electro Harmonix Frequency Analyzer > Boss OC-2 Octave > Digitech Synth Wah > DOD Envelope Filter > *Clean Boost* > Danelectro French Fries Auto Wah > *Clean Boost* > Digitech Synth Wah > Dunlop Q Zone > Electro Harmonix Doctor Q > Electro Harmonix Bass Balls (USA) > Electro Harmonix The Worm > *Clean Boost* > Line 6 FM-4 Filter Modeler > Electro Harmonix Micro Synthesizer > Electro Harmonix Tube Zipper > Rocktron Heart Attack > MXR Blue Box > *Clean Boost* > Rocktron Purple Haze Octavider > Line 6 Dr. Distorto > Zoom Tri-Metal > MXR Distortion+ > MXR Dimebag Distortion > Electro Harmonix Little Big Muff > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Big Muff (Russian) > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Double Muff > y cable to DOD Supra Distortion and DOD Grunge > Morley ABY > Tech 21 Tri AC > Danelectro Bacon and Eggs Distortion > Boss DS-1 > Digitech Crossroads > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Micro Clone Theory > Marshall Vibratrem > Rocktron Vertigo Vibe > Danelectro Rocky Road Rotating Speaker Simulator > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Pulsar > Rocktek Vibrator > *Clean Boost* > MXR EVH Phase 90 > MXR Phase 90 > Ibanez Phase Modulator > Digitech Hyper Phase > Marshall Regenerator with expression pedal > DOD Stereo Phaser > Electro Harmonix Small Stone (Russian) > *Clean Boost* > Danelectro Sitar Swami > Digitech Turbo Flange > Danelectro FAB Flange > Electro Harmonix Electric Mistress > *Clean Boost* > Digitech Turbo Flange > Rocktron Hypnotic Flange > Danelectro FAB Chorus > *Clean Boost* > Ibanez Stereo Chorus > Ibanez Chorus Flanger > *Clean Boost* > Marshall Supervibe > Line 6 Space Chorus > *Clean Boost* > DOD TEC 4 > Alesis Faze > Alesis Phlngr > Alesis Ampliton > ZOOM 509 Modulator > *Clean Boost* > Korg Toneworks Multi Effect > *Clean Boost* > Digitech Modulator > Dunlop Rotovibe > Digitech Red Special > *Clean Boost* > Digitech Jimi Hendrix Experience > *Clean Boost* > Digitech The Weapon > Boss ME-50 with external footswitch > *Clean Boost* > Yamaha Magic Stomp > Yamaha UD Stomp > Boss Blues Driver > *Clean Boost* > MXR Wylde Overdrive > Digitech Bad Monkey > DOD Yngwie Malmsteen Overdrive > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Nano Linear Power Booster > Danelectro Free Speech Talkbox > *Clean Boost* > Rocktron Banshee Talkbox > Boss Noise Suppressor > *Clean Boost* > Digitech Black 13 > Line 6 Echo Park > Danelectro FAB Echo > *Clean Boost* > Visual Sound H2O > Rocktron Short Timer Delay > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man > Korg Dynamic Echo > Digitech Digidelay > *Clean Boost* > Ibanez DE-7 > Line 6 Verbzilla > *Clean Boost* > Electro Harmonix Holy Grail > Digitech Digiverb > *Clean Boost* > Boss RV-5 Reverb > Digitech Reverberator > Boss DD-20 Giga Delay > *Clean Boost* > Brownsville EQ > Ibanez Lo-fi > *Clean Boost* > Ebtech Hum Eliminator > *Clean Boost* > Behringer mixer > *Clean Boost*


----------



## WEEZY

The latest incarnation of my pedal board... new DD-3, Whammy Wah and OCD. ...and Pedaltrain...


----------



## Clit Torres

Just a little update of my board, it's changed quite a bit over the past few months. I'm waiting on a BBE Two Timer to replace the Electro-Glide and am still looking for a suitable replacement for the Diamond Fireburst, I'm just not feeling it. :rockon:


----------



## CDWaterloo

Clit Torres said:


> still looking for a suitable replacement for the Diamond Fireburst, I'm just not feeling it. :rockon:


try a fulltone GT-500 :rockon2:


----------



## Clit Torres

Actually, I was looking for something in fuzz territory. I think I have the od and distortions covered pretty well.


----------



## Drazden

here it is.I've gone kind of pedal crazy in the last six months, and over the summer break I've ended up with a chain like this....

Guitar > Budda Bud-Wah > Diamond J-Drive (mk 1) > 1980 MXR Phase 100 > Ibanez UE-300 > (in loop) Boss BF-2 > Electro-Harmonix Stereo Memory Man w/Hazarai > MXR 10-band EQ. I love it, and I'm really digging the sounds in the UE-300 at the moment, even though I had it for sale and probably still would sell it for the right price or trade... I just like the J-Drive more.


----------



## moonlington




----------



## hollowbody

I'm not with my old band anymore, so I don't need half the stuff I needed when I was playing with them. I'm looking to start up something on my own, so in search of my own 'sound,' this is the pedalboard I came up with. It's still in its infancy in terms of tweaking, and the cabling is a MESS, but I can get some pretty cool sounds from it and I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's an update couple new pedals added ! Timmy (I find it has more gain than the TIM) and the Skreddy Zero ! Great Big Muff Clone ,That sucker has started the creative juices flowin!:rockon:


----------



## hollowbody

Here's another update. This might be the ugliest pedalboard ever. The cabling is *still* a complete mess, but everything is hooked up and working, so that's all that really matters to me for now.

The chain goes like so: guitar>loopmaster A/B/C

A - Dynacomp>Electric Mistrss>Tremodillo>Holier Grail>amp

B - Big Muff>TS9>Box of Rock>DMM>amp

C - TU2

This is probably the most versatile rig I've ever had. My only complaint is the size of the 4 EHX pedals. I might be looking at trading the Holier Grail for a smaller reverb just to save some space.


----------



## LowWatt

I've gone a little over the top now that I've got my Road Rage pedal board, but I need lots of tones in a 3-guitar, mainly instrumental band. I'm really liking this set up. 

14 pedals, with a high quality buffer near the beginning (Hot Cake) and another great buffer at the end (Visual Volume) and all true bypass otherwise. I keep doing tests going between 20 ft cable straight in vs. 15ft. cable to the board+whole board+15' cable to the amp and there really is nothing for difference in the tone.


----------



## sense_of_henry




----------



## Ti-Ron

Did you get that new blue pedal right of Axe and you shall receive from the last mail he sent?  You have a really nice board! Love you choice! The samephore trem is on my list!


----------



## mhammer

Looking at sense of henry's last picture, I can't help but be struck by the difference in "altitude" of the various pedals, and the way in which one almost has to tiptoe over the pedal in front to be able to hit the switch of the pedal in back.

Is that a problem for you? Makes me kind of wonder if the next frontier in pedalboards is some sort of height-adjusting pads underneath. Of course, the most straightforward solution is to simply stick the tallest ones in the back, or alternatively to use a staggered-height shelf arrangement, but not everyone can do that or needs that.


----------



## Guest

*Rebuilding After The Purge*

I decided to hold off on the AxeFx but the purge left me a little light in the board department. Particularly on the modulation side of things: no wah, no chorus, no phaser...ouch! I decided to give the ModFactor a whirl and so far it's pretty cool. Things are looking a little more "filled in" now. Although that top row is just waiting for me to go on a build bender. I've got a stockpile of boards here -- my "winter projects".


----------



## iggs

New and improved!

:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## shiva

I just go with stuff I can afford. Everything was under 50 dollars, even the DSP-2024P effects rack unit 










Gonna need a pedal switcher system though, getting a little crowded and the wiring is a bit tougher.
Top row not in, but pretty much easy to tell what's there.

From left to right
- Peavey PV-8 Mixer
- Behringer NA-100 Noise Reducer
- BBE Stinger
- MXR Phase 90
- Yamaha CO-10M Compressor/Sustainer
- Ibanez BCL Bi-Mode Chorus
- Boss MT-2 Metal Zone


----------



## Deef

Here's my board... I wanted to add a few more things, but I guess i'm out of room!













Top (L-R): Boss NS-2, EHX Holier Grail, Empress Superdelay, Seymour Duncan Shape Shifter Tremolo.

Bottom (L-R): CAE OD/Boost, Tim OD, Diamond Halo Chorus, MXR 10 Band EQ, Boss TU-2, Vox v847(lots of mods on this one).

A lot of nice boards here...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Scottone

Here's my latest board...


----------



## screamingdaisy

Subject to change at any time....


----------



## Guest

screamingdaisy said:


> Subject to change at any time....


Welcome back to Canada. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## screamingdaisy

iaresee said:


> Welcome back to Canada. :smilie_flagge17:


Thanks. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

screamingdaisy said:


> Thanks. :food-smiley-004:


What happened to the Dime Wah? And the Phase 90 you were using for channel switching? That one always drew 20 questions about why you didn't have anything plugged in to the input.


----------



## screamingdaisy

iaresee said:


> What happened to the Dime Wah? And the Phase 90 you were using for channel switching? That one always drew 20 questions about why you didn't have anything plugged in to the input.


I use more than one amp - I posted a pic here.

The board pictured above is for use with an Electric Amp EL34 MVU. The Dime wah is tuned for use with a Rockerverb 50 and doesn't sound very good through the Electric. Also, the Electric is single channel, and thus doesn't need a channel switch.

The one below is the Rockerverb board;


----------



## Ti-Ron

*My updated board*

I just add some new stuff to my board, the board itself is new! My only missing stuff is the Voodoo Labs Power Plus!










Here's the chain: Guitar-Cry Baby (moded by Greg at SolidGoldFX) - Subdecay BlackStar (just got it from davetcan and I really love it, nice hi gain disto) - Goudie FX 808+ (my first od, and that was a discovery) - Meat Dual Boost - Catalinbread Semaphore Tremolo (finally a trem on my board!!!) - Malekko Bright echo 600 ms - SF Champ of the little Orange Crush10 when the night comes! I really love my new board, since I make more research on FX it's less desaointing when I got them!  Homeworks pay sometime!  I'll add soon an Hoof Fuzz and a FoxRox Octron! I also have an old DOD grunge rehoused by Greg, that I add sometime for my pleasure!


----------



## screamingdaisy

Recent gear purge helped fund some new noise boxes;


----------



## Guest

Rear mounted jacks make a lot of sense when you see it all put together like that.



screamingdaisy said:


> Recent gear purge helped fund some new noise boxes;


----------



## screamingdaisy

iaresee said:


> Rear mounted jacks make a lot of sense when you see it all put together like that.


Oddly enough, I hate rear mounted jacks. This current setup being the only time I've actually liked them.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey screamingdaisy, where did you got those telephone style wire? I'm pretty sure my tone will be duplicate by 100 if I use some!  But seriously I just love the look and I never found some any where!
Nice board by the way, how is the Dejavibe? There is no expression pedal with it?


----------



## Guest

screamingdaisy said:


> Oddly enough, I hate rear mounted jacks. This current setup being the only time I've actually liked them.


That's the rub: if they're all rear mounted jacks in slightly-larger-than-necessary enclosures like that it works out rather elegantly.


----------



## screamingdaisy

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey screamingdaisy, where did you got those telephone style wire? I'm pretty sure my tone will be duplicate by 100 if I use some!  But seriously I just love the look and I never found some any where!
> Nice board by the way, how is the Dejavibe? There is no expression pedal with it?


They're Fender 15ft Koil Kords.

A company called Bullet Cable also makes a 33ft version.

And Lava Cable makes one. I ordered one the other day. I hope it arrives soon.

The Fenders and Bullet I bought in Canada. The Lava you have to order from the US.

I like them because they coil up and stay out of your way. I shuffle around a lot and hate having piles of cable under my feet.

The DejaVibe is really nice. I've had a few and this one really nails that whole Hendrix/Trower thing. It doesn't come with an external expression port, so you have to use the knob, or get the Mini DejaVibe. The Mini DejaVibe comes in a wah housing, so the expression pedal is built in.

I went with the DejaVibe because in the past I found I didn't use the expression pedal very much as it was harder to set the exact speed I wanted.


----------



## keithb7

Currently set up like this, and still experimenting:


----------



## Ti-Ron

Did you put the LPB1 before or after the Micro Big Muff ?


----------



## keithb7

*Re LPB-1*

LBP-1 is before the nano muff. The other FX are in the FX loop. There is a video I uploaded on UTube so you can hear the LPB-1 and Nano Muff together. I quite like them. 

Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9dkNuLv3ts


----------



## warplanegrey

although i've sold my Super Delay


----------



## keithb7

*Some upgrades.*

Got some Velcro this weekend and made some changes. Added the Super Comp.
Quite enjoy this set up with my Strat or Tele right now. Still plan to make some custom length cables and upgrade the wah. This layout works well for me.


----------



## KoskineN

Latest version of mine...I recently added the Lovepedal Vibe and built 2 mini tap tempo for my DD-20 and RC-2(off board). I'm gonna buy a new chorus, surely a Analogman Mini Chorus, to replace my Boss CE-5. It sounds good but it really sucks tone in my amp's fx loop. Sounds great in front but I need the chorus in the loop. Anyway here it is!


----------



## devil6

I had a significant amount of time to kill at work yesterday and wasn't all that thrilled about being there after having planned on making our last day there before the holidays the 19th.

So I made myself a present with some left over material

First, the old board











Now the new one. Everything is care of my employer so it actually didn't cost a cent 










Holy crap... i can actually see what pedals are plugged into each other









I could've gotten the painter at work to paint it for me but i would have had to wait until after the holidays and i just wanted it done so i grabbed a can of spray paint and took into the painting booth to do myself. It's crappy paint job but who really cares?

Though I don't like all that free space... i'm gonna have to fill it up i think


----------



## Ti-Ron

Put a B;Assmaster a least!  Maybe you will play more and dance less with this new configuration!


----------



## michaelscofield

Only an RC-20XL, M173 and Crybaby for now, this was taken with cords and such stuffed into the suitcase:


----------



## al3d

Well..the updated pedalboard as it stands today. it's missing the Pinnacle 2 OD, wich should be here in a month or so.


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my newest board, a little smaller than the last, but I can still get a lot of cool sounds out of it, and it's a heck of a lot easier to carry.


----------



## michaelscofield

^^ How's the TU-2? Been considering getting one. Does it offer presets so I can stomp for drop C or something? And that's a sweet board, makes me feel better since mine is about the same size hehe :smile:


----------



## hollowbody

michaelscofield said:


> ^^ How's the TU-2? Been considering getting one. Does it offer presets so I can stomp for drop C or something? And that's a sweet board, makes me feel better since mine is about the same size hehe :smile:


It's not the size that counts! Honestly, the less effects I need to deal with the better. If I really wanted to, I could get away with none at all, but I like having a few just for some flexibility when it comes to sound textures.

As for the TU-2, nothing wrong with it, it works great. I don't know about the drop tunings, since I use it in whichever mode it is that tells me what the note I'm tuning to is, not the other mode where it tells you whether it corresponds to a certain strings or not. I honestly have never used it that way, so I can't comment on it. When I need to tune to open G or something, I just know that I need to get to DGDGBD and go from there.


----------



## Greenbacker

hollowbody said:


> Here's my newest board, a little smaller than the last, but I can still get a lot of cool sounds out of it, and it's a heck of a lot easier to carry.


Man. Great board, Hollow. It's tight, clean and simple. Nice effect choices too! I would imagine you have all of your bases covered there.


----------



## hollowbody

Greenbacker said:


> Man. Great board, Hollow. It's tight, clean and simple. Nice effect choices too! I would imagine you have all of your bases covered there.


Yeah, I'm real happy with it too. I can pretty much play anything I have to with this board. I have a bunch of other fx I can use at home if I feel like having a fuzzy moment or something, but this seems to be everything I need to get by. I just need to get some decent cabling and clean it all up nice and tidy. I'd also like to get a VoodooLabs Pedal Power 2 to eliminate the daisy chain power from my Godlyke. 

My _only_ issue is engaging the Tremodillo. It's a bit of a tight squeeze where it is now, but hopefully I can get some more wiggle room between it and the FD2


----------



## screamingdaisy

As of today;


----------



## Brennan

Here's what I'm running currently:



The PSM-5 is being replaced with a DC Brick shortly, and I'll be moving the CE-3 and Carbon Copy to my effects loop. Still lots of room for improvement, but it's working for me for the time being.


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Haha, I love the Porsche logo on the Marshall!!


A friend totalled his dad's Porsche, I lived near by so I went to pick him up & whatnot (he wasn't seriously hurt), and the badge was hanging off the mangled hood - he didn't want it as a reminder, so I took it kkjuw

...come to think of it, I haven't seen that kid in a while - wonder if his dad killed him, literally.. lol.


----------



## michaelscofield

Had friend over yesterday to do the car brakes, we put another wood plank with some rubber wedges at the bottom to finally angle 'er up, and some holes for the daisy chain. Simple and does the job for now


----------



## mingo

Newest version, the pedals off to the left sometimes make it on to the board


----------



## Evilmusician

Looks like you need a slightly bigger board there buddy !hwopv


----------



## Greenbacker

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, I'm real happy with it too. I can pretty much play anything I have to with this board. I have a bunch of other fx I can use at home if I feel like having a fuzzy moment or something, but this seems to be everything I need to get by. I just need to get some decent cabling and clean it all up nice and tidy. I'd also like to get a VoodooLabs Pedal Power 2 to eliminate the daisy chain power from my Godlyke.
> 
> My _only_ issue is engaging the Tremodillo. It's a bit of a tight squeeze where it is now, but hopefully I can get some more wiggle room between it and the FD2


Ever consider a Dr. Scientist trem? Maybe you like the speed switch though. I've just never seen two switches so close together on one pedal.


----------



## hollowbody

Greenbacker said:


> Ever consider a Dr. Scientist trem? Maybe you like the speed switch though. I've just never seen two switches so close together on one pedal.


Not really, I'm really happy with the Diaz right now. As for the speed switch, I hardly ever use it. I find the 1/2 speed setting is pretty near useless when you have the full speed set to something usable, but the sound coming from it is worth keeping. I might actually take one switch out and relocate the on/off to where the speed switch is, but that's something to consider later.

However, Dr. Scientist pedals are great in general, and CDN to boot! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## iggs

My latest creation ...


----------



## michaelscofield

Nice! Could you show some close-up overhead shots of it? I want to change the little patch cables I use, which kind are those you have?


----------



## Sneaky

I see a few of my old pedals in these pics. kkjuw


----------



## iggs

michaelscofield said:


> Nice! Could you show some close-up overhead shots of it? I want to change the little patch cables I use, which kind are those you have?


Thanks ...the cables are George L's right angle jacks with .155 cable.
You can get them at Long & McQuade or many on-line retailers.
Direct ordering is available as well, here: http://www.georgelsstore.com/home.html

Have been using them for years with no issues and they sound great. For me, they are a must since I change my pedals all the time so I have to be able to cut to length and quickly attach the connectors without soldering.

Here's some more pics:


----------



## Evilmusician

Hey Iggs how's the Push ,and Id love to try a Flying Dragon ,I hear there like a Klon ,but a hell of a alot cheaper opinions?


----------



## michaelscofield

Thanks iggs! I'm gonna get some of those cables this weekend, they'd be great for my lil' board


----------



## iggs

Evilmusician said:


> Hey Iggs how's the Push ,and Id love to try a Flying Dragon ,I hear there like a Klon ,but a hell of a alot cheaper opinions?


The PUSH is amazing, has been my #1 rhythm sound since I got it, Scott from Axe should have them in stock. It has tons of gain and tons of volume so it's pretty versatile. It's the first OD/Dist with that much gain that does not sound muffled or overly compressed and it works very well with both humbuckers and single coils. It has nice tight lows so it's good for crunchy palm mutes and it does not mush out with chords. Plenty of top end to cut through as well.

The Dragon is the best boost I have tried so far. Whatever Steve says on his website is 100% true. Up to around 1 o'clock on the dial it's super clean and after that it starts to crunch a bit. Most importantly, it does not impart a sound on it's own and "mask" your guitar sound which was (for me) always a problem in the past with other boosts.



michaelscofield said:


> Thanks iggs! I'm gonna get some of those cables this weekend, they'd be great for my lil' board


You're welcome, GL's are great, just make sure you make a nice clean cut with some nippy cutters like these: http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Prod...og=Online&category=Wire_Tools&product=6401833
Don't cut with regular wire cutters, they will compress the cable too much. Also, make sure you cut with the straight edge of the cutters turned to the side that will go into the jack ... the beveled edge will not make a perfectly straight cut.
Some more assembly info here: http://www.georgelsstore.com/faq.html


----------



## tailtwister

The most recent rendition of my board. It's funny how I compare this to other shots I've taken and it's almost embarassing how much it changes, changes back, then changes again...


----------



## sense_of_henry

tailtwister said:


> The most recent rendition of my board. It's funny how I compare this to other shots I've taken and it's almost embarassing how much it changes, changes back, then changes again...


Original Expandora, very nice. I now know of three (including myself) people who use them. Awesome pedal!


----------



## Peter

Here's how she stands now:



sdsre


----------



## joey_capps

Here's my current set-up. 










I still have some work to do on the wiring. I'm using a Pedal Snake, and I have some surgery to perform on the wall-wart for my Gator power supply (attached to the underside of the board) and the foot switch for my amp. I also want to build some better power cables with right-angled plugs. 

I currently am running everything straight through, but I'm considering moving the Wah and DS-1 to the Noise Suppressor's loop--though that would require some creative cabling.

I had plans to add a phaser, tremolo, compressor & volume pedal, but they have been temporarily thwarted by the purchase of a new guitar (Rickenbacker 360-6 :smile. I'm wondering if I need a new amp. I'm using a decade-old Peavey Bandit 112. Not a bad amp, but certainly not worthy of the new Rick. Since I'm mostly doing recording, I'm thinking of a small tube amp. 

The StroboStomp tuner, btw, is fantastic. I believe it makes all my guitar sound better. I really like the sweeten tunings for my acoustics, though I prefer the normal chromatic tuning for my Stratocaster. Haven't quite figured out which I prefer on the Rick. And, it's nice to have an extra Direct Box.

Joe


----------



## keto

Ooops I missed this thread....dumba$$ me, I posted a separate thread for mine. Home built board, cost me $7.50 for the particle board all cut to size plus screws and ties that I had lying around. Pretty happy with it, though I have to get a couple more short pedal-length cables and ultimately another power brick to get rid of the rest of the wall warts.



















I'm just a home player so not too worried about portability or durability.


----------



## Ti-Ron

How do you love your swollen pickle??


----------



## PEImatrix

My current rig...


----------



## keto

Ti-Ron said:


> How do you love your swollen pickle??


It's incredible, with the tonal variations made possible by the scoop and crunch knobs plus the 2 internal trimmers. I have about 4 very different good tones out of it and I haven't even played with the internal trimmers yet. It can go from dark and smooth to bright and spitty (not germanium fuzz face spitty), can be very smooth or almost square wave (again, not as square wave as a Roland Bee Baa Fuzz I used to have). Big Muff to Tone Bender to straight up rockin overdrive/distortion. Helluva good pedal.


----------



## soldierscry

My lastest rig will be complete this weekend.

Guitar>TU-2>SCP>AC-3>Big Muff Pi>RT-20>Nova Delay>AMP


----------



## flashPUNK

*Feb 09*

Just put the hot cake in last night... The GoudieFX compressor will be replaced by a TonePress next week!


----------



## Voxguy76

Nice. Is the Rubber Ducky True Bypass?


----------



## Dano2112

I know its all Boss but it works well for me.


----------



## Mooh

Dano2112 said:


> I know its all Boss but it works well for me.


Yeah, but Boss are pretty much uniformly good, and they work well with each other, and don't require several ways of mounting them on a board, and can be replaced easily. Plus, they do make some great product.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## flashPUNK

riffboy76 said:


> Nice. Is the Rubber Ducky True Bypass?


Hahahaha you know it!


----------



## Evilmusician

Mooh said:


> Yeah, but Boss are pretty much uniformly good, and they work well with each other, and don't require several ways of mounting them on a board, and can be replaced easily. Plus, they do make some great product.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Dude ,if it works for ya then who cares what brand name they are ,just cuz guys on here have boutique gear doesn't make em killer players !


----------



## screamingdaisy

Evilmusician said:


> Dude ,if it works for ya then who cares what brand name they are ,just cuz guys on here have boutique gear doesn't make em killer players !


And conversely, just 'cause someone has boutique doesn't mean they're actually any good.


----------



## Mooh

Um...I wasn't disagreeing with anyone, I have several Boss pedals and many other brands (MXR, Seymour Duncan, Marshall, Carl Martin, Dunlop, BBE). All I was responding to was the assumption that "I know its all Boss but it works well for me" meant they weren't as good...that's what it sounded like to me. No foul.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Dano2112

I never thought of Boss equipment as being boutique. I think for the most part those pedals were reasonably priced. I don't expect them to make me an exceptional player but the wide variety of tones I get encourage me to practice outside of the genres of music I'm used to.
Cheers


----------



## Mooh

Dano2112 said:


> I never thought of Boss equipment as being boutique. I think for the most part those pedals were reasonably priced. I don't expect them to make me an exceptional player but the wide variety of tones I get encourage me to practice outside of the genres of music I'm used to.
> Cheers


Who said they were boutique? Boot! Eek!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky

version 3,294... almost there. :banana:

The Octron will probably be replaced by a "yet to be named" fuzz, and the Analogman delay will be replaced by the Echoczar (whenever it gets here).


----------



## Guest

Sneaky said:


> and the Analogman delay will be replaced by the Echoczar (whenever it gets here).


So the AM will be on there for a couple of more years at least then... :smile:


----------



## Sneaky

iaresee said:


> So the AM will be on there for a couple of more years at least then... :smile:



Nope, mines on the bench right now. Coming in April so he says. 

I ordered it in 2004 though.


----------



## SCREEM

Just finished this one, It was hard to make , lots of hum issues....GAH

modded 847 wah>tokai metaldriver>Diamond Drive:smilie_flagge17:>rehoused tb'd metaldriver>RAT deux>Nano pkt metal muff>tb'd cosmochorus>MXR CC>Dr. Scientist RRR:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## parns

is that the first version of the diamond drive? how does it differ from the j-drives (soundwise)


----------



## SCREEM

parns said:


> is that the first version of the diamond drive? how does it differ from the j-drives (soundwise)


Not sure, Ive never tried the J's....I've read that mine has more drive, I use it for single coils...fattens things up nicely.


----------



## keto

Nicely put together, SCREEM. Lots of biggish boxes in a night compact space.


----------



## LowWatt

Well, the band booked today off for Toronto FC's season opener and the girlfriend is in the Emerg with her dad (nothing life threatening fortunately), so I'm at home taking care of our puppies. Now that it's too late to play out loud here, I figured I'd snap the current shot of the pedal board and post it. 

I actually think I'm done. This set up really is perfection for me. We do lots of instrumentals, soundscapes, and shoegaze type stuff along with our more straightahead work, so I use a lot of pedals and put them in some werid locations to help me create new sounds for our music.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> I figured I'd snap the current shot of the pedal board and post it.


Fantastic man.


----------



## flashPUNK

LowWatt said:


>


Lowwatt I don't remember your board being this big/full when I saw it when I picked up the hot cake - what is new on there?

Also, I'm thinking about saying goodbye to the hotcake in the near future if you're interested in having it back.
Hope all is well!


----------



## Guest

*Today's Incarnation*

The Golden Triangle (Muff clone) is starting to share time with Mark Hammer's Bosstone (not in the pic) or Scrambler Plus pedals depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## LowWatt

flashPUNK said:


> Lowwatt I don't remember your board being this big/full when I saw it when I picked up the hot cake - what is new on there?
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about saying goodbye to the hotcake in the near future if you're interested in having it back.
> Hope all is well!


Only three key differences :
- swapped the Musket for a Hoof
- added the Retro-sonic delay
- vacuumed up all the friggin' dog hair and swore to myself that I'd never press the footswitches with my dog hair covered socks again when playing at home.

My board is locked down these days. This set up is doing so well for me that I'm going to force myself to change nothing for the next few months, but I've got a Solid Gold Superdrive on the way that I just picked up from fuel37 here for When I just want to bring one or two pedals to a jam or when I'm just playing at home and don't want to set up the board or it's in the rehersal space. 

I figure that will cover the same range that the Hot Cake used to do for me. If it doesn't work out, I'll definitely take the Hot Cake back if you sell it. That was my first quality pedal and a key part of my sound for 8 years, I'm sure I could keep getting some nice use out of it.


----------



## flashPUNK

*Updated Board*

Just thought i'd throw up my most recent update to the board here.. I recently acquired a Gaspedals Carb when I was down in Texas.
The chain goes like this:

Barber Tone Press > Timmy > Gaspedals Carb > Hot Cake > Cusack Screamer Fuzz > MojoVibe > Strobostomp > Dr Scientist Tremolescence > Emperess SuperDelay > MI Audio Boost'n'Buff - All powered by a T-rex Fuel Tank










I'm currently trying to decide if I want to keep all the OD's on there, as they're pretty redundant... I like having 3 - Low gain, Medium/Heavier, Over the top - i'm thinking this setup is a bit redundant, as currently the CARB and Timmy are set to both be low gain. So many decisions!
Oh, and i'm considering trading out the Dr Scientist Trem for something with a tap tempo, like the Tap A Whirl, or Empress Trem (if anyone has one)...


----------



## keto

Updated mine to "final build" spec.

-deleted (traded) Java Boost (wanted to love it, sounded like crap with Hiwatt)
-added 2nd DC Brick
-added Supa Trem
-added Verbzilla (loving it!)
-rearranged the order of the overdrive/distortions a bit


----------



## keithb7

*My Board*

Here is where I am curerntly. Planning to replace the LBP-1 with the BYOC Confidence Boost once the Hammond housing arrives and I can finish assembly.
I am pretty happy with this set up.


----------



## moonlington

in action:


----------



## geckodog

keto said:


> Updated mine to "final build" spec.
> 
> -deleted (traded) Java Boost (wanted to love it, sounded like crap with Hiwatt)
> -added 2nd DC Brick
> -added Supa Trem
> -added Verbzilla (loving it!)
> -rearranged the order of the overdrive/distortions a bit


LOL, swollen pickle has to be the funniest pedal name I've heard yet. Would be fun to ask your friends to step on your swollen pickle for you. What kind of pedal is it? I would take a guess at a throbbing kinda sound. tremolo maybe?


----------



## geckodog

Here are my 2 boards. The one on top was my gigging board until I picked up the boss pedal case. 

Since I decided to use the boss case as my gigging case I re-created my main board basically. The top row of the top board I just added for here at home because I could.


----------



## iggs




----------



## Sneaky

keto said:


> updated mine to "final build" spec.



lol!!!

:d


----------



## Sneaky

iggs said:


>


Yowza!!!

kksjur


----------



## Guest

*The Evolution of The Board*

Got all the placement sorted out last night and the power routed and tested. I'm back to a 1Spot+PowerAll -- they work perfectly fine for me so why mess with it I guess? The downside is they take up surface space. As you can: this is it for this board. No room left!

Tonight I make the many, many, many patch cords. And route the power unit for the Loopholic.


----------



## Guest

All the power is _really_ done now. Everything lights up:



Not the neatest job, but this is pretty good for me. I have a hard time making cables neat. Just don't have the patience for it.



I spent the last two evenings cutting and soldering cables. Just two left for the tremolo and this board is ready to rock!



To make the cable runs a little easier to route I used the new freedom granted by the looper and mounted the fuzz and drives upside down. It was an "ah ha!" moment for sure -- inspired by Star Trek (I had The Wrath of Kahn on in the background for noise): I was watching the Klingons intercept the Enterprise and they came at them head-on. And I had to ask: why, in space, do they always approach and stop head on like that? In perfect alignment? As if gravity was pulling both the bottom's of their ships in the same direction. Because it isn't. Really, they could be "intercepting" in any old alignment. They're not using their 3 degrees of absolute freedom granted in gravity-free space to their best advantage. And that's when I saw my same mistake in my 2D universe on my pedalboard.

Funny how the mind works, eh?


----------



## bagpipe

*Nerd Alert ! ! !*












iaresee said:


> inspired by Star Trek (I had The Wrath of Kahn on in the background for noise): I was watching the Klingons intercept the Enterprise and they came at them head-on. And I had to ask: why, in space, do they always approach and stop head on like that? In perfect alignment? As if gravity was pulling both the bottom's of their ships in the same direction. Because it isn't. Really, they could be "intercepting" in any old alignment. They're not using their 3 degrees of absolute freedom granted in gravity-free space to their best advantage. And that's when I saw my same mistake in my 2D universe on my pedalboard.
> 
> Funny how the mind works, eh?


Just kidding. The new board looks great. Good job on the layout.


----------



## mhammer

iaresee said:


> To make the cable runs a little easier to route I used the new freedom granted by the looper and mounted the fuzz and drives upside down. It was an "ah ha!" moment for sure -- inspired by Star Trek (I had The Wrath of Kahn on in the background for noise): I was watching the Klingons intercept the Enterprise and they came at them head-on. And I had to ask: why, in space, do they always approach and stop head on like that? In perfect alignment? As if gravity was pulling both the bottom's of their ships in the same direction. Because it isn't. Really, they could be "intercepting" in any old alignment. They're not using their 3 degrees of absolute freedom granted in gravity-free space to their best advantage. And that's when I saw my same mistake in my 2D universe on my pedalboard.
> 
> Funny how the mind works, eh?


We underestimate how much we begin to see thngs in only one visual presentation. I can't begin to count the number of schematics that failed to make any sense to me until drawn the way I expected them to be.

I assume the object in the upper right is that Fisher-Price multi-FX that Liam has?


----------



## Guest

bagpipe said:


> *Nerd Alert ! ! !*


Nerd? Sure. I'm not denying it. The stigma that traveled with that term seemed to disappear once I left high school. :smile:



> Just kidding. The new board looks great. Good job on the layout.


Thanks. I need a bigger board now. This one is packed. I really wish I could have routed all that power on the underside. Some day I'll feel like shelling out for another PP2+...but not any time soon.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> We underestimate how much we begin to see thngs in only one visual presentation. I can't begin to count the number of schematics that failed to make any sense to me until drawn the way I expected them to be.


It fits with the whole "Oblique Strategies" approach: if you're in a rut, look at it a difference way. Stand on your head. Turn it upside. Just try and see it differently. In this case I was able to squeeze it in there much better.



> I assume the object in the upper right is that Fisher-Price multi-FX that Liam has?


Hehe. Yea, that's his totally tricked out dune buggy. The kid has way cool toys.


----------



## KoskineN

Here is the latest version of my board. It doesn't change that much, but I recently got the Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus, and I built a SHO clone(the gold pedal). I also use some fuzzes like the Fulltone 69 or the MXR Classic 108, that I keep off board.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I'm usually a one chord type of guy. I've just recently picked up a couple new pedals.










The DS-1 is just my chosen problem solver, not really part of my main rig,.

it's a start 
Area 51 Guts for the wah are in the mail.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Cleaned up the dead link posts.


----------



## theelectic

The quick and dirty board. Just a piece of plywood with velcro, duct tape, and rubber feet epoxied onto the bottom.


----------



## jaymeister

Here's my latest for the archive...
Added another expression pedal and cleaned up the cabling and power.


----------



## EchoWD40

jaymeister said:


> Here's my latest for the archive...
> Added another expression pedal and cleaned up the cabling and power.


how do you like the m13?


----------



## jaymeister

I really like it. I've had the stompbox modelers when they first came out but what was missing was just the ability to store more stuff and recall everything with one tap. Sound quality is great for live, although I know some guys are using it in the studio too. It's very easy to use...just like tweaking pedals. I went in to L&M to buy a high end delay like the eventide or tc electronic, and walked our with the M13, and started to revamp my whole rig.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

theelectic said:


> The quick and dirty board. Just a piece of plywood with velcro, duct tape, and rubber feet epoxied onto the bottom.


bwahahahaha, love that "overdrive" with the eye patch right next to the pedal labelled "fuse blower" lol...too cool


----------



## KoskineN

jaymeister said:


> Here's my latest for the archive...
> Added another expression pedal and cleaned up the cabling and power.


That'a a REALLY clean board, I like that!


----------



## WEEZY

I am SO happy with this now...


----------



## Ti-Ron

How is the BBE Soul Vibe?


----------



## WEEZY

> _How is the BBE Soul Vibe? _


It's great! I don't normally like the freq mod pedals but this one really sounds good and is subtle enough to keep on the pedal board. It is a rotary effect with a hint of chorus - the knobs control intensity and speed - it works really well with the Tim pedal.


----------



## zontar

This thread should prove helpful as I finally--after many years will be soon starting making my own pedal board.

It'll be small--only 4 pedals--I have 2 others I rarely use.
I also have a mini rack mount with a foot switch--but that shouldn't be a big deal. 

I'm not too good with tools, so I've been on the look out in thrift stores for a good size briefcase or other such case to modify--as opposed to building it from scratch.

The other day I spotted an old cassette case that I thought might work--when I put it in my trunk I realized I had an old plastic case I had some tools in-in my trunk. I had other storage for those tools--so I'm going to use it--it's a good size.

I'll have to add a riser in part of it to lift up the pedals a bit, then get some way to attach the pedals (I'm thinking velcro) then add in the power source and Voila--it should work. (I seem full of projects and ideas these days--hmm.)

So thanks to those who have posted pictures and made comments here--it's been helpful and inspired me.


----------



## GilRoy

*My PedalBoard*










Nothing Fancy here ! 
Tried to upgrage some of them lately but after days of tryouts, came back to this set-up !


----------



## Jimi D

Here's the latest incarnation of my board... I've downsized again because finding space for bigger boards is such a pain in small play areas... Anyway, I had to liberate my Wah from the board itself since getting my Pedal Train - besides the size constraints, there's just too much slant otherwise with the angled board - but it actually works better for me that way; I like angling my wah off to the side, and I can fit my amp's pedal between the wah and the rest of the board if I want to... doesn't take much longer to set up, either. One adapter runs the TCE pedals and the other powers all the rest; the Fulltones are run at 18V...










Chain is guitar -> BudWah -> Loopster (-> TU12) -> Soul Preacher -> FD2 -> OCD -> Nova Mod -> Nova Delay -> Axess BS2 -> amp


----------



## Chito

Here's my new downsized pedalboard. I'm tired of carrying my big pedalboard which was heavier than my amps!


----------



## Archer

board for the new ENGL


----------



## Archer

flashPUNK said:


> You'll notice a huge sound improvement with higher quality patch cables.


Absolutely. Those skimpy patch cables are not helping your sound.


----------



## pattste

Chito said:


> Here's my new downsized pedalboard. I'm tired of carrying my big pedalboard which was heavier than my amps!


Very nice.

So you're not using velcro? How are the pedals tied to the board?


----------



## Chito

pattste said:


> Very nice.
> 
> So you're not using velcro? How are the pedals tied to the board?


Thanks. No I don't use velcro or anything at all. The 4 pedals have rubber feet and they pretty much stick to the board. It's a bit loose in the bag when I carry it but the pedals stay "in place". I like it, it's light and easy to carry.


----------



## salvatruco

DIY Wah> BYOC 5knob compressor>DIY looper with tunner mute switch>looper 1 GGG ITS8 modified and monte allums OD-308 modified.>looper two: Boss CE5 and MXR phase 90 modified> amp
DD3 modified in FXloop

power:Voodo lab power pedal 2 plus


----------



## flashPUNK

Slight update to the board:










TonePress > CARB > KOT > Mojo Vibe > Peterson Tuner > Empress Delay > Supa Trem > Boost n' Buff


I'm thinking about getting a pedaltrain board right now.... depending if I can get one for a good price.


----------



## Sparrow

here's my pre-CBS pedalboard.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Cornish G-2, Cornish SS-2, Menatone Kar Krash, Wampler Brent Mason, Zendrive, Ethos, Kingsley Jester, Klon, Anologman Bi-Comp, SBEQ, Peavey Digital Reverb, Philosopher's Tone, TC Electronic Vintage Delay, Cornish TES, Moogerfooger 104Z, TC Electronic Chorus/Flanger, MXR Phase 90, Hartman Flanger, Tortuga Neptune, BBE Sonic Stomp, Cornish Boost/Mute, Peterson Strobo, Road-Rage loopers.


----------



## Mooh

Sparrow, that's brilliant! Very cool. Can you describe it for us? I assume everything is individually looped or bi-passed somehow. Do you find the foot switches too close together, it's hard to tell from the photos.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## flashPUNK

Wow. That sure is some pedalboard.... Does it require an industrial power feed direct from niagara falls?

As impressive as it is, and I'm sure you're using all high quality power supplies, and patch cables, I'd be lieing if I said I'd want a board like that. I've always kept my board minimal, with as few pedals in the chain as possible. Maybe trading some sound options for this minimalism, but I gig quite frequently, and I don't even want to k ow how much maintanace this board takes.

Do you gig alot? Do you use it for studio? How much does it weigh?

Either way, a very impressive collection!


----------



## Sparrow

Thanks. This is new for me. I hope to use it for most gigging situations and likely some recording because it's reasonably quiet. It is heavy, about the same as my amp (Matchless DC30) which is a pain. The advantage is quick set up.


----------



## Toogy

Here is my recently finished home made board. Just want to add a proper power supply to it soon.


----------



## flashPUNK

Toogy said:


> Here is my recently finished home made board. Just want to add a proper power supply to it soon.


Lookin' good Toogy,
how's the Mule working out for you?


----------



## Toogy

It's working, not 100% sure on it yet. It's really noisy, but that may just be the settings I'm trying to use it at.


----------



## jaymeister

Toogy said:


> It's working, not 100% sure on it yet. It's really noisy, but that may just be the settings I'm trying to use it at.


I have a mule Toogy, and it is noisy if you crank like I think you have in your pic. I use it more in a 9 to 12 o'clock setting at most, and then stack it with another O/D pedal. Then it is sweet.


----------



## Voxguy76

Here's my board as of today. Took some photos to help plan the integration of a switcher i picked up off Ian :smile: It's a big board, but sounds great and allows me to cover all the sounds i need to. 2 parallel effect routings into a mini mixer, then onto 2 amps. The WOBO virtually eliminates any tap dance, but a pedal switcher would be better. (I hope)


----------



## hollowbody

After a lot of changes, here's what I've ended up with.

guitar>Barber Tone Press>Keeley Time Machine>Fulltone Fulldrive-2>Diaz Tremodillo>EHX DMM>Dr. Scientist RRR>TU-2>amp

I still need to get a decent cable for the slightly long connection between the Diaz and the DMM, but other than that, I'm really happy with the sounds I'm getting through this board.


----------



## Eric1623

Here is my effects no board yet but I might pick one up soon.


----------



## mingo

this thing changes all the time but here it is right now


----------



## Sneaky

Finally got the EchoCzar after a 4+ year wait. :banana:

Great pedal but a large learning curve. kqoct


----------



## Guest

*My New Pedalboard*

Man, I've been waiting to make this joke all day...














:food-smiley-015:

I've been rocking this all night. Both are running into the Axe-Fx.  The full-on MIDI controller won't get here until later this week, but this right here is surprisingly useful. The only I can't do with it change patches. But I can assign the footswitch and the expression to *anything* I want in each patch. There's even an auto-off mode, so when the expression pedal is fully toe-up the effect it's attached to gets bypassed: think step on to wah, step off when you're done.


----------



## KoskineN

Sneaky said:


> Finally got the EchoCzar after a 4+ year wait. :banana:
> 
> Great pedal but a large learning curve. kqoct


4 years wait??? 

And I thought that waiting 5 months for a Skreddy was long....


----------



## exhausted

volume/tuner -> DIY orange sunshine (Si fuzzface) -> dynacomp -> DIY SHO -> octaver -> small stone -> carbon copy -> DIY bluesbreaker/KOT -> DIY box of rock -> DIY EA tremolo -> DMM

the SHO stays on just to drive the chain a bit. the sunshine interchanges with a DIY woolly mammoth.


----------



## Grant2023

Eric, I am severely jealous of that Mesa 5:25

Here's what I'm working with right now:


----------



## flashPUNK

Newly Velcro'd!


----------



## CDWaterloo

flashPUNK said:


> Newly Velcro'd!


nice pedals there. no wah???


----------



## sproul07

Here's my board, always going through changes








[/IMG]


----------



## flashPUNK

CDWaterloo said:


> nice pedals there. no wah???



Hey, thanks... Honestly.. I can't stand wah. I know eh? weird.


----------



## Deef

Heres my "completed" rig, with much of the pedals from this forum :rockon2:













I'll be looking to upgrade and tidy up the cabling soon, but it works great!!!


----------



## sivs

Deef said:


> Heres my "completed" rig, with much of the pedals from this forum :rockon2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking to upgrade and tidy up the cabling soon, but it works great!!!


 Now THAT is a beautiful pedalboard! How do you power everything?


----------



## Peter

Deef said:


> Heres my "completed" rig, with much of the pedals from this forum :rockon2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking to upgrade and tidy up the cabling soon, but it works great!!!












:bow:


----------



## Peter

Here's my newest iteration, I was going to order a set of Lava cables to tidy things up as suggested earlier in this thread, but then decided to get a bunch of work done to my guitar instead... soon soon!


----------



## Deef

sivs said:


> Now THAT is a beautiful pedalboard! How do you power everything?


A dunlop DC Brick powers about 80% of the board (it's hidden under one of the tiers). The Super Delay has its own power supply, as does the Diamond Halo Chorus. I have a nice little power bar that fits them all.


----------



## jaymeister

I've posted before, but made a few recent changes...There's tons to drool over in this thread guys!...nice!


----------



## sivs

I REALLY need to clean up the cabling and switch my pedal order around a bit but I've been doing a lot of changing as of late, so I'll wait until I get my Budda Wah from Hollowbodye. I'm thinking a fuzz or a higher gain distortion is in the cards at some point too...


----------



## Salokin

sivs said:


> I REALLY need to clean up the cabling and switch my pedal order around a bit but I've been doing a lot of changing as of late, so I'll wait until I get my Budda Wah from Hollowbodye. I'm thinking a fuzz or a higher gain distortion is in the cards at some point too...



Your TF is strange, there is no billboard display? I see your external Ahoy 3 button switch. It looks to be a good option to have more control on the TF.


----------



## sivs

Salokin said:


> Your TF is strange, there is no billboard display? I see your external Ahoy 3 button switch. It looks to be a good option to have more control on the TF.


Yeah, I never noticed that in the picture... it does make it look like there's no display! It's there, just photo trickery. The 3 button switch is great, I love being able to scroll up and down to find presets, saves a lot of tapdancing...


----------



## Deef

How do you like the Empress Para-EQ, sivs? Also, what's the pedal directly to the left of it? 

Thanks!


----------



## exhausted

last iteration for a while after lots of building and trading.

still building a couple of things (boostless box of rock, OCD) for the heavy gain spot the bsiab2 has right now.

what's diy is obvious.











volume -> wooly mammoth, dynacomp, small stone, small clone, octaver, space echo, SHO, bluesbreaker/KOT, bsiab2, green russian muff, EA tremolo, TU-2, DMM.


----------



## sivs

Deef said:


> How do you like the Empress Para-EQ, sivs? Also, what's the pedal directly to the left of it?
> 
> Thanks!


The Para-EQ is a brilliant pedal by my estimations. Everyone is always talking about boost pedals and how they colour your tone - I just got this and I can make it colour my tone any way that I want! It's great for cutting or boosting frequencies in a different room or with a overly bright/middy guitar... every time I sit down to play with it I think there are probably more uses for it than I've figured out. Very cool pedal - I don't think I'll buy a different boost, ever.

The one to the left is an Earthquaker Disaster Transport. I traded for it here. It's a digital delay with an analogish sound and some cool modulation - think low rez delay on the DL4 but with more DMM modulation. It's exactly what I was missing from my extremely clean (but nice) timefactor. They're now discontinued, but they pop up every once in a while. We'll see... if I spend some more time with the timefactor and figure out how to get it do make those sounds, I might knock it off the board.

I'm currently debating getting rid of the volume pedal and going to a smaller board. I like the big board, but in it's road case it's getting close to 60 pounds...


----------



## flatfive

*Pedalboard*










Boss PW-10 (like the univibe ...but looking to replace the wah ..suggestions?), Boss Tuner, GoudieFX Blue Daddy, GoudieFX 808+, CE Effects FET Dream, GoudieFX Chorus, GoudieFX Boost, Boss DD3, Morley A/B. Voodoo Labs Pedal Power2


----------



## flashPUNK

Got my new Lovepedal Pickle Vibe today!
Had to wire this up..


----------



## warse22

flashPUNK said:


> Got my new Lovepedal Pickle Vibe today!
> Had to wire this up..


Wow, that's a lot of awesome crammed into not very much space! Good choices.


----------



## flashPUNK

warse22 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of awesome crammed into not very much space! Good choices.


Ya, i'm pretty stoked about it.... Its everything I really need.

I'm actually still on the fence about the Mini-Bi-Comp... i'm using it as a compressor on one side, and a lead boost on the other..... I don't think I really need it though....


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my latest pedalboard. I've downsized to what I believe are essentials. I'd like to try to shoehorn a low-gain pedal in there too, but I don't know if it's gonna happen.


----------



## flashPUNK

hollowbody said:


> Here's my latest pedalboard. I've downsized to what I believe are essentials. I'd like to try to shoehorn a low-gain pedal in there too, but I don't know if it's gonna happen.



Dude, we're on the same wavelength.

I'm looking foreward to having such a tiny board to carry around, not to mention i'll be able to keep my cables etc in the pocket of the Pedaltrain case.


----------



## hollowbody

flashPUNK said:


> Dude, we're on the same wavelength.
> 
> I'm looking foreward to having such a tiny board to carry around, not to mention i'll be able to keep my cables etc in the pocket of the Pedaltrain case.


Totally. I also like the design of the case/shoulder-strap of the Mini. I thought it was stupid at first, because I was trying to wear it like a messenger bag, but then I realized that the case is supposed to lie flat across your back and it all made sense and was comfy as 3-ply TP! 

My only gripe is that the zipper on the compartment on mine is already falling apart. I bought it brand new from L&M 2 weeks ago!!! 

I also dig that the board is deep enough that you can stagger your pedals a bit to make stomping on them easier. Pedaltrain products flat-out rock. I've owned 3 of their boards (PT-2,PT-Jr and now the Mini - in that order :smile and I've always been super happy with their stuff, with the exception of the zipper issue.


----------



## flashPUNK

hollowbody said:


> Totally. I also like the design of the case/shoulder-strap of the Mini. I thought it was stupid at first, because I was trying to wear it like a messenger bag, but then I realized that the case is supposed to lie flat across your back and it all made sense and was comfy as 3-ply TP!
> 
> My only gripe is that the zipper on the compartment on mine is already falling apart. I bought it brand new from L&M 2 weeks ago!!!
> 
> I also dig that the board is deep enough that you can stagger your pedals a bit to make stomping on them easier. Pedaltrain products flat-out rock. I've owned 3 of their boards (PT-2,PT-Jr and now the Mini - in that order :smile and I've always been super happy with their stuff, with the exception of the zipper issue.


You should really bring it back.. theyve got to have a 14 day policy.


----------



## hollowbody

flashPUNK said:


> You should really bring it back.. theyve got to have a 14 day policy.


Yeah, I think it's 30 days actually. I just don't want to be left without for a month until they get a new one in. Maybe I'll have to teach myself some sewing and DIY it. Or take it to my mom!


----------



## warse22

flashPUNK said:


> Ya, i'm pretty stoked about it.... Its everything I really need.
> 
> I'm actually still on the fence about the Mini-Bi-Comp... i'm using it as a compressor on one side, and a lead boost on the other..... I don't think I really need it though....


I figured that when I saw your Juicer side dimed. I can see where you're coming from if you've only got so much room though...it is an amazing little box though. I certainly love mine!


----------



## pattste

Sparrow said:


> Cornish G-2, Cornish SS-2, Menatone Kar Krash, Wampler Brent Mason, Zendrive, Ethos, Kingsley Jester, Klon, Anologman Bi-Comp, SBEQ, Peavey Digital Reverb, Philosopher's Tone, TC Electronic Vintage Delay, Cornish TES, Moogerfooger 104Z, TC Electronic Chorus/Flanger, MXR Phase 90, Hartman Flanger, Tortuga Neptune, BBE Sonic Stomp, Cornish Boost/Mute, Peterson Strobo, Road-Rage loopers.


kksjur

Very nice board, Sparrow. Truly one of a kind.

I think it probably cost more than my car. Probably weights as much too.


----------



## warse22

*The updated board!*


----------



## mattpas

I try to keep as little as possible in my chain but this is the current setup which will probably change soon.










From the right:

Stomp Under Foot - Mean Green Machine OD
SUF - Hellephant Prototype
SUF - Screaming Panda
Ibanez OD850 clone
SUF - Son Of A Bee
General Guitar Gadgets - Reverb pedal


----------



## Sniper

*i thought i'd join the party as well!*

Here's my setup (constant state of progress).







chain as follows: 70's Strat==>V847 wah (true bypass modded) -->IN Looper station --> FuzzHugger Ground Swell O/D --> MellowTone Hi-Five Plus Boost [loop1] --> EHX Memory Toy Analog Delay--> HardWire CR-7 Stereo Chorus [loop 2] --> Looper station OUT --> BBE Sonic Maximizer ==> Fender Blues Jr., Tuner OUT -> Boss TU-2


----------



## michaelscofield

Shouldn't the tuner always be first to the guitar to get the cleanest signal in off the bat? No expert here by any means but have seen this advised many times/places...

Nice board, how is the Memory Toy and CR-7?? I'm planning on grabbing Tremolo, Delay and Chorus pedal(s) soon.


----------



## Sniper

michaelscofield said:


> Shouldn't the tuner always be first to the guitar to get the cleanest signal in off the bat? No expert here by any means but have seen this advised many times/places...
> 
> Nice board, how is the Memory Toy and CR-7?? I'm planning on grabbing Tremolo, Delay and Chorus pedal(s) soon.


hi, the tuner a has dedicated TUNER MUTE SND via my bypass looper, which is right after my guitar in terms of the signal chain (inside the looper)

memory toy is great - it's pretty much a more price competitive version (in my opinion of the carbon copy, modulation is no comparison though) it's a sold pedal though EHX has a winner in this value-priced stomp box .... it does what i need for now.

love the CR-7 ... this is an awesome pedal i'd definitely recommed this in your short list of choices when you come close to picking a chorus box :rockon2:


----------



## Guest

Here is my current board:











The chain goes from Guitar > Korg Pitchblack Tuner > Vox V847 Wah> Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe > MXR DynaComp > Visual Sound Jekyll & Hyde > AMT British Sound > Boss Super Chorus CH1 > MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay > Electro Harmonix Deluxe Electric Mistress > Loop-Master A/B box > Budda Superdrive 30 II Head/Budda 2x12 Cab


----------



## Nohtanhoj

riffboy76 said:


>


Nice amp! I've got the same one, 'cept it's Tweed.


----------



## JeS89

you guys have amazing boards. Hope to have mine up to compare soon lol once I get the final piece. How long is the longest you've not changed any pedals on your boards? lol mines like 4 months


----------



## anchor




----------



## pattste

Pedaltrain Mini, powered by a Visual Sound One-Spot and Canare GS-6 cables custom-made by Lava Cable. Pedals are a Korg Pitchblack, Keeley/Boss Blues Driver BD-2, Hermida Zendrive and Fulltone Supa-Trem.


----------



## tri99er

Lots of nice boards here, well here is mine


----------



## Guest

Wow! That delay section alone got me drooling.



tri99er said:


> Lots of nice boards here, well here is mine


----------



## JeS89

Here's mine:










Sorry for the Low Quality lol, finally finished my board and my phone was the only camera i had.


----------



## ne1roc

tri99er said:


> Lots of nice boards here, well here is mine


Dammm........I really want a Mayo............Nice board!


----------



## pattste

JeS80, I'm curious, why do you tape over the name of most pedals?


----------



## Ti-Ron

pattste said:


> JeS80, I'm curious, why do you tape over the name of most pedals?


One of the oldest musician trick ever...put a tape with your pedals setting to protect yourself from kid/friend/wife who touched the knobs..


----------



## JeS89

lol exactly it. Sometimes i like to mess with it to see if I like another tone better but those are settings that I've already found that I like.


----------



## hollowbody

Ti-Ron said:


> One of the oldest musician trick ever...put a tape with your pedals setting to protect yourself from kid/friend/wife who touched the knobs..


+1 - I have cats who like to see what my new toys do and I really don't want to spend forever trying to dial in my pedals again. Also, I have a Pedaltrain Mini in a softcase, so the knobs get spun around sometimes in transit.


----------



## ne1roc

I mark my pedals with a dot of liquid paper. It sticks very well to the surface but not enough to be permanent......just scrape it off with my fingernails or a piece of plastic if I find some new setting. Another option is using a China marker.


----------



## hollowbody

I've had a lot of changes lately. Here's what I'm rockin right now. I have the Tone Press set to boost the Hot Cake and generally just add sustain for some solos; the Hot Cake is set for mild OD, the OCD for regular Marshall-y gain; the Timmy is set to boost for solos and as an optional light drive; the delay is self-explanatory.


----------



## bussche

GCB-95 Crybaby->Boss DS-2 Turbo Distortion->Boss Dm-2 Delay->Boss Ph-3 Phase Shifter->Digtiech WH4 Whammy

I don't actually use the volume pedal as its huge and noisy as all hell. Got it for free though cause my buddy thought it was broken, all it needed was a new bulb as it uses a optical resistor.


----------



## Voxguy76

hollowbody said:


> I've had a lot of changes lately. Here's what I'm rockin right now. I have the Tone Press set to boost the Hot Cake and generally just add sustain for some solos; the Hot Cake is set for mild OD, the OCD for regular Marshall-y gain; the Timmy is set to boost for solos and as an optional light drive; the delay is self-explanatory.



Love the board man. I'm envious that you can narrow the choices down to those great pedals.


----------



## Voxguy76

Ok here's my board. I promised myself i wouldnt go any larger then a Pedaltrain PT-2, which left me stacking my Lovepedal Babyface Trem on my little mixer. Extremely happy with this board now.


----------



## Milkman

bussche said:


> GCB-95 Crybaby->Boss DS-2 Turbo Distortion->Boss Dm-2 Delay->Boss Ph-3 Phase Shifter->Digtiech WH4 Whammy
> 
> I don't actually use the volume pedal as its huge and noisy as all hell. Got it for free though cause my buddy thought it was broken, all it needed was a new bulb as it uses a optical resistor.


If that Morley is noisy, I'd suggest you have it serviced. When working properly, these pedals are dead silent and I used them for years with no trouble.


----------



## bussche

Milkman said:


> If that Morley is noisy, I'd suggest you have it serviced. When working properly, these pedals are dead silent and I used them for years with no trouble.


Ya I think it may have been messed with at some point, there is a switch at the top that isn't connected to circuit at all and a lot of the connections inside look pretty sketchy. I've been meaning to give it the once over but I just haven't had the need for a volume pedal.


----------



## hollowbody

riffboy76 said:


> Ok here's my board. I promised myself i wouldnt go any larger then a Pedaltrain PT-2, which left me stacking my Lovepedal Babyface Trem on my little mixer. Extremely happy with this board now.


Hahaha, that is one _packed_ board! Nice job fitting everything on there.

Yeah, I find it an interesting challenge to come up with a serviceable board with the PT Mini. Unfortunately, there's no room for my reverb or tremolo and I leave my tuner on the floor. I've been thinking of switching back to a PT Jr. but really, the less I have to carry the better.


----------



## Rwinder

Wow. great space utilization. 

would you mind describing the NOC3 Pure drive for me. I have been looking into new drive pedals lately and this one really interests me but can't find any decent clips of the pedal... Where in the flavor gradient does it sit? (TS-flat mids etc.) i know the toggle makes it versitile but would really be interested in knowing more. 

And whats the verdict on the fixed 616. malekko has gone through hell over that pedal lately i kind of feel for the guy... i can only imagine the stress he has been under. 

Thanks in advance.




riffboy76 said:


> Ok here's my board. I promised myself i wouldnt go any larger then a Pedaltrain PT-2, which left me stacking my Lovepedal Babyface Trem on my little mixer. Extremely happy with this board now.


----------



## Voxguy76

The Pure Drive is a fantastic pedal. Guys who have owned both Timmy and pure drive have said they are quite similar, with the Pure Drive being a bit smoother. Having not tried a Timmy i'd say the Pure Drive is the best of both the RC Booster and Sparkle Drive. For the life of me i cant figure out why there isnt more hype on the Pure Drive. You can dial alot of overdrive tones with the clipping switch and thats without even messing with the internal trim pots. 

The Malekko 616 has been modded and is now perfect for me. No more popping noise, less overdriven repeats, and no stored repeats as some have complained of. Josh at Malekko not only modded it for free, but shipped it back to me for free. Was a very fast turn around. I think with the mods done to the pedal its clearly the best analog delay with modulation in such a small footprint. Definitely the best if you need or want modulation in your delay sound. Carbon copy is a great delay but falls short in the subtle modulation. 

Nonetheless neither of these pedals will be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## RRPG

I've been admiring every ones boards, really cool stuff!!

I finally shot a photo of mine, so here goes... 

Main Signal IN 
> 2in/2out switcher 
> B Out to TU-2 
> A Out to IN on 2 channel TBEL (bottom middle) 
> Ch 1 to Whammy
> Ch 2 Keeley Vox Mellow Wah 
> From OUT of 2 Channel TBEL to IN on 6 channel TBEL 
> 1st Channel to small red pedal (near top) home built Compressor 
> 2nd Channel to large red pedal (near top) home built TS808 Clone
> 3rd Channel to Keeley Ultra Mod DS-1 
> 4th Channel to small pinkish pedal home built Clean Boost
> 5th Channel to large pedal with stickers on it home built Analog Chorus
> 6th Channel to large silver pedal home built Digital Delay
> Main Out of 6 Channel TBEL to EB Jr. Volume and out to amp.

I still need to wire in the Mini Inline Buffer but that'll have to wait for another time.



















Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## KoskineN

WOW!!! Nice and clean rig!!!


----------



## Greenbacker

riffboy76 said:


> Love the board man. I'm envious that you can narrow the choices down to those great pedals.


A few of those look familiar! Not so much luck with the Mule?


----------



## hollowbody

Greenbacker said:


> A few of those look familiar! Not so much luck with the Mule?


I really like the Mule, but it's not working with the rest of those pedals. It's too bright sounding, which I don't mind, but I haven't been able to figure out how to incorporate it yet. I'm going to hang on to it a while, cuz I really like the way it sounds, but it's too jarring going from the OCD or Hot Cake to the Mule.


----------



## PEImatrix




----------



## zurn

Here's mine, it's a mess but I play around with it too much to have it neat.


----------



## warplanegrey

This is the board that I'm entering into the HCFX Battle of the Boards 2009 contest:


----------



## Farbulous

Photos coming, but I want to wait for a couple more pedals to arrive 

Current:
- Boss CU-2 Tuner
- Stigtronics Compressor
- NOC3 Pure Drive
- Ibanez TS9DX (Analogman Silver & Mode Mods)
- Analogman KOT v.4
- ZOOM Ultra Fuzz
- Foxrox Hot Silicon Fuzz
- Dr. Scientist custom Reverberator
- CMATMODS Deeelay
- WMD Super Fatman
- CMATMODS Butah

Coming soon:
- Blackout Effectors Dual Fuzz (Limited edition #4 of 18)
- OLC Chunky Cheese
- OLC Umble
- TC Nova Delay
- Retroman Ubervibe or Sweet Sound Mojo Vibe (whichever I finally settle on)


----------



## keto

I decided to split this










...into 2 pieces as it was unwieldy to carry around and so damned heavy lol. Had a fair amount of turnover recently, the Rat, the CoolCats, the Monsterpiece are new to me. The MicroPog is fairly recent also.










Semi-ghetto mixture of zip ties + velcro, but I can turn that sucker upside down and nothing falls off. Ask me if I have a dirt addiction.









Still finishing the smaller board, ran out of patch cables. ZOMG there's room for at least 1 more!


----------



## fraser

mine looks like this tonight- but its just a beginner setup- i dont know what im doing with these-










crybaby i bought in the early eighties, REDesign germanium boost i got last week, dod classic tube i got in the mid nineties, danelectro spring king i got a month or so ago, danelectro cool cat chorus ive had since the late nineties. all assembled on a piece of wood this week.
i dont like chorus- using it as a signal splitter for 2 amps-
using the reverb only rarely for some ambient electric slide stuff-
the dod just sits there because i made an adapter for it- and it fits-
for actual electric guitar playing, the ge boost is all i need, and the wah for when i feel silly.


----------



## gearalley

Here is a mock-up of the new rig that I just started on last night.










Artec Big Dots Tuner
Mars Analog Compressor
Artec Dual Booster
Artec Power Brick
Mars Traitorous Tube overdrive/dist
Little Big Muff
Artec Resovibe
Mars Space Chorus
Artec ADL2 Analog Delay
Pedaltrain PT2

Also attached a pic of my current home rig:










Bugera V5
70's Peavey 10" cab w/Celestion
1995 Ibanez Talman (main guitar)


----------



## keto

fraser said:


> ....-
> the dod just sits there because i made an adapter for it- and it fits-


I used to have one of those (I think, I know it was a red DOD!), kinda miss it - I remember it as being veryyyy smoooth with a nice round quality to the gain.


----------



## Sneaky

Suggestion to mods... can we start *Let's see your pedalboards Part II*? This thread started in 2006. I've gone through about 25 pedals since then. :smile:


----------



## fraser

keto said:


> I used to have one of those (I think, I know it was a red DOD!), kinda miss it - I remember it as being veryyyy smoooth with a nice round quality to the gain.


hi keto
yes it is very smooth- very warm sound.
at the time i got it i had a few old tube screamers, and was trying to get some good low volume grind out of the ampegs i used at the time- to facillitate midnight jamming-
the dod sounded best and i gave away the tube screamers.
these days, ive found that if i set the dod to zero gain and about 2 oclock volume and tone, it lets the germanium boost do its thing with the amps at low volume.
however ive also found that the amp cranked with just the boost is exactly the sound i want- so im shaking windows.:smile:


----------



## fraser

Sneaky said:


> Suggestion to mods... can we start *Let's see your pedalboards Part II*? This thread started in 2006. I've gone through about 25 pedals since then. :smile:


what ive noticed on other boards is guys just keep subbmitting updated pics of theyre boards- makes for really interesting reading, to watch someones setup evolve, i think


----------



## NIK0

*Here is what I got at home...studio pics are coming *


----------



## Farbulous

I don't think you're ready for this jelly:










Closeup of the right half:










Closeup of the left:










Signal path:

Boss TU-2 Chromatic Tuner
Stigtronics Compressor
Analog.Man King of Tone v.4
Analog.Man Sunlion
N.O.C.3 Pure Drive
Retroman Custom Ubervibe in green swirl
Blackout Effectors Dual Fuzz (Musket/Fix'D) Limited Edition #4 of 18
Dr. Scientist Custom Reverberator
TC Electronics Nova Delay
WMD Super Fatman Envelope Filter

And all that flows into my Dr. Z Maz 18 NR 2x10 combo

I've got an OLC Chunky Cheese and an OLC Umble on the way. I'd like to acquire an EHX POG2, a Mad Professor Snow White Auto-wah, and a Skreddy Screwdriver and then I'm done. Here's a shot of all the pedals I've got on the chopping block:


----------



## KoskineN

Latest picture of my board(used on HC-BOTB), but the Memory Boy is now gone and replaced by the a DE-7. Pretty happy with this setup.


----------



## Cort Strummer

Here is mine, it is a bit of a mess and I guess not really a pedal board as there is no board at the moment.


----------



## bussche

bussche said:


> GCB-95 Crybaby->Boss DS-2 Turbo Distortion->Boss Dm-2 Delay->Boss Ph-3 Phase Shifter->Digtiech WH4 Whammy
> 
> I don't actually use the volume pedal as its huge and noisy as all hell. Got it for free though cause my buddy thought it was broken, all it needed was a new bulb as it uses a optical resistor.


UPDATED:

I've gotten 4 new pedals since the last phto; a mxr micro amp clone, a tubescreamer clone, a line 6 roto machine and a the venerable boss chromatic tuner.

I decided that it was about time I took another stab at building a pedalboard and this is the result:


----------



## Stevo




----------



## hapsall

*My humble board..*

This is my current board..

All pedals are connected with Georges L's

http://upload.mulden.org/files/ped09.jpg


----------



## Greg Ellis

Here's my humble little board, sitting quietly in its travel case.










Most of this gear came off the buy and sell forums here,

H2O from ebay, approx Sept '08
DS-1 screamingdaisy Oct '08
MXR boost croy78 Dec '08
DC Power Brick (hiding beneath the tuner) piranha Apr '09
Sparkle Drive tailtwister Apr '09

And my most recent addition:

Holy Grail tri99er Jan '10

Thanks to all.

I realize it pales in comparison to some of the other boards in the thread here, but it sure works for me.


----------



## Ti-Ron

*My little board!*

I sold almost everything I had in the past few months to build this and seriously I'm really happy! I can do whatever I iwant from metal to blues! Okay I don't have a metal amp or a shredder guiat but I love hi gain stuff with single coils! 










The chain is: Guitar - Pitchblack - Hoof Fuzz - Plane ticket plus (clean and dirty boost from Dwarfcraft Devices) - Luna Vibe - Delay - Amp!

I just got the Plane Ticket Plus and that was the low gainer I was looking for, I can keep the natural sound of my guitar with a little fuzzy crunch (yeah Dwarfcraft devices are not really clasic sounding)! I'm getting used to it but I thing I found the perfect setting for me and it's a always on unit! 

If you ask me if less is more, I will say yes, for me! At one time I had a 10 fx board and I passed more time on knobs than on guitars! That was my experimental crisis! I bought almost any kind of fx possible to find what was good to me, now I put a stop and found what I'll use! 

It's funny 'cause I never found a tremolo I love but the luna vibe get me where I want in the trem universe. Same thing with reverb, never found the best one (for me) but the retro sonic delay get me there! Maybe I'm wrong and not looking for the good thing!


----------



## flashPUNK

Ti-Ron said:


> I sold almost everything I had in the past few months to build this and seriously I'm really happy! I can do whatever I iwant from metal to blues! Okay I don't have a metal amp or a shredder guiat but I love hi gain stuff with single coils!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain is: Guitar - Pitchblack - Hoof Fuzz - Plane ticket plus (clean and dirty boost from Dwarfcraft Devices) - Luna Vibe - Delay - Amp!
> 
> I just got the Plane Ticket Plus and that was the low gainer I was looking for, I can keep the natural sound of my guitar with a little fuzzy crunch (yeah Dwarfcraft devices are not really clasic sounding)! I'm getting used to it but I thing I found the perfect setting for me and it's a always on unit!
> 
> If you ask me if less is more, I will say yes, for me! At one time I had a 10 fx board and I passed more time on knobs than on guitars! That was my experimental crisis! I bought almost any kind of fx possible to find what was good to me, now I put a stop and found what I'll use!
> 
> It's funny 'cause I never found a tremolo I love but the luna vibe get me where I want in the trem universe. Same thing with reverb, never found the best one (for me) but the retro sonic delay get me there! Maybe I'm wrong and not looking for the good thing!



Nice board....
I think Ive finally decided to get a Pedaltrain Jr instead of the mini...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Greg Ellis said:


> Here's my humble little board, sitting quietly in its travel case.
> 
> (...)
> 
> I realize it pales in comparison to some of the other boards in the thread here, but it sure works for me.


You don't need the best board to do good music!


----------



## Ti-Ron

flashPUNK said:


> Nice board....
> I think Ive finally decided to get a Pedaltrain Jr instead of the mini...


Thanks Mike, you were my inspiration to downsize my board!

I already had a PP2+ and the delay and vibe are a little big so I choose the Jr.!!!
I wan to start a band with some friends and I think I'll use a mini with just the hoof, PTP and the tuner! (This is how I win the argue with my GF, I need to of those fx in case of...in case of a band comes! )


----------



## corailz

There's some really nice pedalboards here!!


----------



## The Grin

Missing is the Super Comp


This is the set up i want


----------



## Peter

corailz said:


> That's mine for now,but i'm thinking of donwsized it!!


If you hit the switch on the right side of the Echotap do you find you sometimes accidently kick the volume pedal down? I had my volume pedal in a similar spot and eventually had to move it because I kept cutting the volume in the middle of songs!


----------



## corailz

Peter said:


> If you hit the switch on the right side of the Echotap do you find you sometimes accidently kick the volume pedal down? I had my volume pedal in a similar spot and eventually had to move it because I kept cutting the volume in the middle of songs!


It never happens to me 'till now,the right switch on the EchoTap is the Tap tempo,so i rarelly hit it inside a song.


----------



## zdogma

Here's my most recent setup:










And a close up of the board:


----------



## The Grin

I would like to know about the Little Buffer you have there.


----------



## zdogma

The little buffer is from Scott at Axe and you Shall.

Nice product, compact, well made. I wanted one to drive the long cord I sometimes use between the board and the amp. It works well for that, but it isn't very good at the start of the chain, it tend to make my true bypass pedals "pop" Not quite sure why, it might only be my board/pedals. I have had better luck with the MXR line driver/boost at the start of the chain, it doesn't seem to cause any issues.


----------



## The Grin

zdogma said:


> It works well for that, but it isn't very good at the start of the chain, it tend to make my true bypass pedals "pop" Not quite sure why, it might only be my board/pedals.



Well thank you for telling me about it.. It was the only one on your board that i couldnt figure out. As for your pop.. As i played my Boss CH-1 for a guy i knew, he told me if you put too much power into digital effects, they will do that.


----------



## WEEZY

Lovin this setup!


----------



## EGBDF

Pitchblack > Box of Rock > Great Destroyer > 600D > Tremorama > Lo-Fi Loop Junky > Chicklet


----------



## flashPUNK

EGBDF said:


> Pitchblack > Box of Rock > Great Destroyer > 600D > Tremorama > Lo-Fi Loop Junky > Chicklet


Nice board. What are you powering it with?


----------



## EGBDF

Thanks Mike, I'm enjoying it. It plays really nicely with my Jazzmaster and Bassman.
At the moment I'm powering it with a 9v for the pitchblack, a godlyke (with 5 splitter) and a single 9v adaptor for the chicklet.
It's not ideal, but I've not had any problems with it.
At some point, I'm sure I'll get around to powering it with a single source. I've looked in to it briefly, but any suggestions would be welcomed!


BTW: I recognize the name...
I believe my wife taught you typography at DC.
Small world, huh?



flashPUNK said:


> Nice board. What are you powering it with?


----------



## flashPUNK

EGBDF said:


> Thanks Mike, I'm enjoying it. It plays really nicely with my Jazzmaster and Bassman.
> At the moment I'm powering it with a 9v for the pitchblack, a godlyke (with 5 splitter) and a single 9v adaptor for the chicklet.
> It's not ideal, but I've not had any problems with it.
> At some point, I'm sure I'll get around to powering it with a single source. I've looked in to it briefly, but any suggestions would be welcomed!
> 
> 
> BTW: I recognize the name...
> I believe my wife taught you typography at DC.
> Small world, huh?


HA! Tracey? yes! One of my fav profs!
Tell her I say hi!

As for power - i had been using a 1 spot to power about 6 pedals on a PT Mini previously. I know they now have a higher powered one that is supposed to be able to power up to 7 or 10 i think. The Power Brick might work for you as well.


----------



## EGBDF

Thanks Mike.
I'll be sure and let Tracey know you said hi.


----------



## woodsyowl

*It seems some people are missing one pedal...*

Try to find the pedal most guitar players omit...


----------



## corailz

There's alot of great setup here!!!


----------



## sivs

It's taken it a while to get here, but I think it'll be staying this way for a while...










Budda Wah -> Turbo Tuner -> Solid Gold Funkbox -> Lovekraft Chupacabra -> Fairfield Barbershop -> Diamond Drive -> Subdecay Liquid Sunshine -> Empress ParaEQ -> Empress Trem -> HBE Psilocybe -> Dr. Scientist Miniverberator (#1 or 25 hand done ones) -> Eventide Timefactor w/ 3 button footswitch

half built in Canada... the way it should be!


----------



## The Grin

An update....










I am glad I now have the Voodoo labs pedal switcher. May need a more compact distortion or a bigger board. I still want a Boss FRV-1 and EVH Phase 90. Also missing is the Behringer NR100 which stops the feedback and thats all I ask of it.


----------



## bluesbird

Here's my latest board.


----------



## k tone

Here is mine. That is a T Rex Fuel Tank Jr riding under the upper deck to power everything. This board is very versitile and I am loving it.


----------



## Guest

Hehehe


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice board Ian!
Still happy with your AxeFX ?


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board Ian!
> Still happy with your AxeFX ?


Thanks! Oh yea, well past honeymoon so I can say it's true love with the Axe-Fx. Got two new amps this year already via Fractal: Carol Ann OD2 and an Orange RV50.

The SLO model in it scares me every time I fire it up it feels so good to play.

I'll stop now. I'm gushing...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Can you plug it in a cab like a head?


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> Can you plug it in a cab like a head?


 You can plug it in to a power amp then into a guitar cab. I run my direct to the FoH with a Yorkville E10P at my feet to monitor just myself if I need it (which I usually don't).


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here"s my board:









I'm really happy with it!  (For now)


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> Here"s my board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with it!  (For now)


Sweet. Whats the green pedal, bottom right?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Thanks Ian!

It's a TS Clone made by Stomp Under Foot!
The best TS I tried, so far!
Simplicity and great tone in a box!


----------



## -mbro-

Hi all, I'm postng from Montreal and thought I would make my first post about my pedalboard because I love pedals.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WxiAng854Iw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WxiAng854Iw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dano2112

Here's my pedals.


----------



## hollowbody

Dano2112 said:


> Here's my pedals.


Wow...Boss/Roland must LOVE you!


----------



## megadan

Here's mine, mostly for bass, but I generally only use pedals that work for both bass and guitar. All the pedals on here sound great with guitar too, especially the Brown Dog - crushing fuzz!


----------



## tri99er

Just waiting for the Empress ParaEQ to come in and fill that blank spot, never should have gotten rid of the one I had before.

Just need to clean up the cables when it arrives, but until then here is my board.


----------



## Crowquill




----------



## Nork




----------



## High/Deaf

Wow, some great looking boards here. 

Well, here's mine. I've just downsized to an 8-pedal board. Many places I jam/play, I don't have enough room to put a 30" pedalboard down. This one is only 17" wide and has what I really need. 





























Signal path is TS-808 --> Danny Drive --> Radial EFX --> TC ND-1 --> Radial ABY --> DRRI/Night train
The Radial EFX switches in the BF2 and the TC SCF. The od pedals and flanger change a bit, depending on mood/guitars/etc, but the rest are pretty static.


----------



## flashPUNK

Current board setup.


----------



## hollowbody

Here's what I'm working with lately. I want to get a Road Rage looper at some point, but I'll work with this until then.


----------



## LowWatt

I've finally locked down on a board with my band. This one has been untouched since the start of the year and I outright couldn't play our set without using every pedal on there a few times each.


----------



## Ti-Ron

How is the HotCake? Have some interest in it since I heard there a lot of mids in it!
Is it a heavy distortion or more lower gain?


----------



## LowWatt

Ti-Ron said:


> How is the HotCake? Have some interest in it since I heard there a lot of mids in it!
> Is it a heavy distortion or more lower gain?


Sort of both. I use the left side of it for a cleanish boost into my Hayseed 30. With the presence knob spiked, it's got a quite a bit of a treble booster vibe to it. I use the right side for a darker, creamier medium OD tone. 

The thing is, a lot of guys knock the Hot Cake and say the gain knob is useless past halfway. This is totally wrong, but I can see why it might not be what some are after. Once you get much past halfway, it's less of an overdrive/distortion and gets a bit fuzzy. Think, less TS-9 and more Crazy Horse and you shoud have an idea of what it can do. Sort of like a cool OD mixed with fuzz vibe.

Having said that, it's amp dependant. Doesn't seem to jive with Blackface Fenders (something sizzely that I don't like comes in to it), but Tweeds, Marshalls, Hiwatts, Voxes have all sounded phenomenal with it for me. 

Definitely a bit middy in an awesome helps you cut through sort of way.


----------



## -mbro-

Here's my budget board.

Guitar Pedalboard:Samson AP1> Dunlop 95Q> Ibanez LU-20 > Dano Chicken Sallad > Dano TOD > Dano CM-1 > ISP Decimator > Dano CD-1 > Marshall Echohead > Dano Danecho > Marshall Reflector > Marshall Vibratrem


----------



## bjricher

Here's mine still a work in progress. Powered by a pedal power. Pedal board self bit Puma man copy.


----------



## juvzleyn

Hi Forum mates! Juvzleyn here from Vancouver BC. This is my first pedalboard posting but have been a lurker in this site for sometime. Here's a pic of my current pedalboard. Hope you guys like it. Thanks!


----------



## CDWaterloo

flashPUNK said:


> Current board setup.


so you won the road rage contest .... nice board... but do you really need a looper???


----------



## flashPUNK

CDWaterloo said:


> so you won the road rage contest .... nice board... but do you really need a looper???


I don't think I won the contest... I had bought this a few weeks before the contest started..

Do I need it? Prob not. But i'm finding that it is making switching effects faster. I'd ideally like a multi channel looper, but this is a nice middle ground for now. Also, you should know i've added a Custom Comp, and a Fulldrive II Mosfet since this photo was taken


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey Mike!
How is the custom comp? Seem like a good bang for the buck!


----------



## flashPUNK

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Mike!
> How is the custom comp? Seem like a good bang for the buck!


The custom comp is very nice, very low noise, as advertised.
Here is a more recent photo of my board. I'm very happy with it right now, the only thing I would change is to remove the Skreddy, swap the fulltone for something that sounds more like a cranked marshall, and add a tremolo pedal with tap tempo.


----------



## flashPUNK

Yep, i'm a bit crazy... Traded the Skreddy last night, here's the new setup, with the Cusack TAW










Still trying to decide if I want to fill that gap at the top....


----------



## hollowbody

flashPUNK said:


> The custom comp is very nice, very low noise, as advertised.
> Here is a more recent photo of my board. I'm very happy with it right now, the only thing I would change is to remove the Skreddy, swap the fulltone for something that sounds more like a cranked marshall, and add a tremolo pedal with tap tempo.


Try a Z.Vex Box of Rock. I had one for a while and traded it for a Fulltone Fulldrive and I'm _still_ kicking myself for it. That pedal was awesome!


----------



## flashPUNK

hollowbody said:


> Try a Z.Vex Box of Rock. I had one for a while and traded it for a Fulltone Fulldrive and I'm _still_ kicking myself for it. That pedal was awesome!


 Good call, used to have one of those too.. but it didn't fit with my rig at the time... Might fit better than the Fulldrive actually..

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Peter

I still haven't replace the cheapo cables!


----------



## jcober

this is my rig/pedal board!


















ElectroHarmonix Cathedral Reverb
Digitech Bad Monkey
1973 Fender Blender Fuzz
Line 6 Verbzilla
MXR Carbon Copy
Line 6 DL4
Danelectro Fab Tone
Electro Harmonix Graphic Fuzz
1972 Roland RE-201 Space Echo


----------



## tri99er

Been a while but here is my new board:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Current live board...

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/khingpynn/Sonic Diplomat/IMG_1808-1.jpg


----------



## screamingdaisy

At this stage of the game using a 'board' would be absurd...


----------



## davetcan

As of today.


----------



## KoskineN

Got a new Pedaltrain to build a mini board. I still need a decent power supply and a tuner, but so far I love it!


----------



## davetcan

KoskineN said:


> Got a new Pedaltrain to build a mini board. I still need a decent power supply and a tuner, but so far I love it!


Dammit you've got the mini reverberator! Awesome pedal, I really love my big one but would love the extra space 

REALLY nice board btw.


----------



## hollowbody

davetcan said:


> Dammit you've got the mini reverberator! Awesome pedal, I really love my big one but would love the extra space
> 
> REALLY nice board btw.


Same here! I sold my big one cuz it was too big, but I'd love to get my hands on a mini-verberator!


----------



## KoskineN

hollowbody said:


> Same here! I sold my big one cuz it was too big, but I'd love to get my hands on a mini-verberator!


Yeah I like it a lot! Sounds great and there is sooo much stuff packed in such a small box. I got it directly from Ryan at Dr. Scientist almost 2 months ago from the very first batch. 
He sold some of them on the ilovefuzz.com website, with a good deal because of some problems with the finish. I couldn't pass on this!


----------



## Prosonic

My pedal board right now...




























On a side note… this is the first time I've posted pictures of my gear online. I tried using Image Shack to host my pictures and it was a total pain in the ass! Photobucket is far superior!


----------



## Prosonic

Super weird. Sometimes when I view this thread the last picture of my pedal board is rotated clockwise and sometimes when I check it it isn’t…

What are you guys seeing?


----------



## Salokin

Prosonic said:


> Super weird. Sometimes when I view this thread the last picture of my pedal board is rotated clockwise and sometimes when I check it it isn’t…
> 
> What are you guys seeing?


To me it' s not rotated CW, I' ll check tomorrow to see if it changes.
Nice Diamond collection dod!


----------



## Prosonic

Salokin said:


> To me it' s not rotated CW, I' ll check tomorrow to see if it changes.
> Nice Diamond collection dod!


Thanks man. They're great. Just heard that Radiohead is using the trem, comp, and delay on their new album!


----------



## KoskineN

Prosonic said:


> My pedal board right now...


Damn! You LOVE Diamond's stuff!!!

Great board!


----------



## SurfGreenTele

Latest shot...I used to have the London on the board, but I now just use it alone when I'm in a fuzz mood. It sounds so much better out of the chain - it doesn't like buffers in front or after it...picky germanium.


----------



## Merlin

Here's my board; just tried it out at a rehearsal last night:


----------



## Greenbacker

hollowbody said:


> Here's what I'm working with lately. I want to get a Road Rage looper at some point, but I'll work with this until then.


I LOVE how simple this is.


----------



## zurn

Here's mine!


----------



## hollowbody

Greenbacker said:


> I LOVE how simple this is.


Yeah, I've been slowly backing off from a giant pedal board with 12 or 13 pedals down to this. I found that most of the things like flangers and phasers I only used very infrequently. This is enough to get me some different clean and overdrive sounds as well as some slap delay, which is really all I need.


----------



## Peter

FINALLY replaced the cheapo cables!!!


----------



## zurn

I think I have a problem ? Well heres a pic as of today


----------



## hollowbody

zurn said:


> I think I have a problem ? Well heres a pic as of today


Jeez, how much does that thing _weigh_?!?!


----------



## Wayek




----------



## zurn

hollowbody said:


> Jeez, how much does that thing _weigh_?!?!


Lol I dunno, I never take it out of the house


----------



## p_wats

Here's what I'm working with. Mostly homemade aside from the RC20XL and Korg tuner:


----------



## mhammer

That's adorable, and I mean that in the very best sense. Makes me wonder if there's cookies inside, though.....are there?


----------



## p_wats

mhammer said:


> That's adorable, and I mean that in the very best sense. Makes me wonder if there's cookies inside, though.....are there?


Ha! Thanks. There were cookies in a few of these for sure (the Otter and Santa...now a Magnus Modulus w/Bass Fuzz and Snow White Auto Wah w/Easy Drive respectively). One was a watch tin (snow man...now a modded Clari(not)). Not sure what was in the VW tin, but now it's a modded Phase 45. The top left is a sewing machine pedal with a Mosfet Boost inside. 

You'd be surprised how sturdy these are too. I've taken a few of them all the way to Newfoundland and back on tour and they are doing just fine.


----------



## tri99er




----------



## KoskineN

^ Lots of nice pedals on there! You surely love Mad Professor stuff! 

Update of my small board. Recently got the Malekko Phase and a Dunlop CAE wah, great pedals!









My big board is currently under re-construction...new picture soon!


----------



## tour

Pedal Power 2 is worth making room for as it is one of the best supplies available.


----------



## tour

hollowbody said:


> Jeez, how much does that thing _weigh_?!?!


Looks like a Real Board. But you could benefit greatly by installing Loopswitchers, check out True Bypass Switching Systems, Guitar Effects, A/B Pedals, Pedal Boards, Stompboxes, Guitar Buffers, DIY Kits!!!
Then you dont have to do a tap dance to access pedals.


----------



## Peter

tri99er said:


>


This board...


----------



## Sneaky

A few new pedals on the board of late... just got the Neo Ventilator this weekend. Love it!


----------



## markxander

compared to some of these, mine's a little modest, but I'm really happy with it lately!


----------



## The Grin

I couldnt help my self... Ttremolo lololo lololo

[video=youtube;2Z4m4lnjxkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z4m4lnjxkY[/video]


----------



## Prosonic

The Grin said:


> I couldnt help my self... Ttremolo lololo lololo
> 
> [video=youtube;2Z4m4lnjxkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z4m4lnjxkY[/video]


Thank you for this.


----------



## The Grin

Your welcome? I was just being goofy. I seriously think of that tune when I hear the word Tremolo.


----------



## Prosonic

The Grin said:


> Your welcome?


I wasn't being sarcastic. I thought it was great!


----------



## The Grin

Ok.. Then Your welcome! Its hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## k tone

I have been settled on this lineup for a few months now.


----------



## KoskineN

I built a new pedalboard for my Mesa on a PT-Pro sold to me by a fellow frenchie. It weight a ton, but I'm pretty happy with it.
By chance it stays at the practice room most of the time! ;-) Phasers, Chorus, Delay, reverb and looper goes in the fx loop of the amp, all
other stuff goes up front. It is powered by a PP2+ and a Gator G-Bus, which is great to power the EVH Flanger and OCD at 18 volts.
There is also a relay box to make connection easy. I will surely look for a custom pedal snake soon, there is too much cable right now.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice board!
Any pics of the smaller one? I can see a part of it in the top right of the first pic!


----------



## KoskineN

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board!
> Any pics of the smaller one? I can see a part of it in the top right of the first pic!


Here you go!


----------



## flashPUNK

Wow, some really nice boards have been popping up lately!
I've been pretty minimal for the last few months (since about August this year) - i'm getting a lot of action out of my Dr Z Remedy head w/zbest cabinet, running through these pedals:










Every once and a while I have the urge to add another flavor of overdrive, or a 2nd delay pedal, but honestly, i'm really loving the simplicity of this board.

I'll probably pick up the Analogman add on for the delay pedal (whenever it comes out). Also, I plan to get the new Klon


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey flashpunk, are you using a one spot to power up your effects?


----------



## flashPUNK

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey flashpunk, are you using a one spot to power up your effects?


Yes I am. This is as basic as it gets!


----------



## Peter

Diamond Compressor and new EB VP Jr. for christmas! (cables are messy, leaving them long in anticipation of an El Cap+expression pedal in April)


----------



## mingo

Here's my latest


----------



## GLthruZ

Here's mine. Is there a way to upload a picture that isn't published on the internet already? It's annoying only being able to pick through facebook photos. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sivs

An updated board:










My wallet hopes Diamond stops coming out with brilliant pedals.


----------



## GLthruZ

sivs said:


> An updated board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet hopes Diamond stops coming out with brilliant pedals.


I love my ML2 - is the Halo Chorus just as wonderful? I had a JDrive at one point as well. Great choice in your trem


----------



## sivs

GLthruZ said:


> I love my ML2 - is the Halo Chorus just as wonderful? I had a JDrive at one point as well. Great choice in your trem


I quite like the halo... It's not a clone of anything and I don't like tons of chorus so I use it in a subtle way with the phase mixed in. You really need to sit down with one and see if it's right for you!

The j drives are great - this is actually a custom one with the mk1 drive side with a bright switch instead of the compressed switch. I've also had the regular drive and the j drive tr... all great pedals!


----------



## KoskineN

I brought my Mesa and it's pedalboard home for some "tuning" and decided to take a familly picture


----------



## The Lullaby

many beautifully wired boards full of stuff.


----------



## Mark N

here's my set up, telecasters are in front of the board, Dr Z Maz Jr after


----------



## captainbrew

Here's mine. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Fattonz

Here's mine, sorry for the lack of photo quality. I have run out of real estate and am now growing onto the floor...lol Tough to find a decent sized, road case style board without spending a fortune. Perhaps it's time to build one...or downsize(never...lol)


----------



## Evilmusician

Hey guys here's a grab and go board I put together for jamming I'm really digging the tones I get with this one!


----------



## Chito

Got tired of carrying too many pedals.


----------



## hollowbody

I'm getting closer and closer in my quest to reduce my pedalboard to the smallest and simplest possible design. Here's what I'm rocking right now.










I'm using the FS6 to control the dual volume on my UA for rhythm and lead switching, as well as to turn the tremolo on and off.

Here's the full rig:


----------



## hollowbody

Chito said:


> Got tired of carrying too many pedals.


That's a sweet board, Chito!


----------



## davetcan

Here's my latest small board. Orange pedal is a BYOT Klon Klone (awesome) and next to it is a re-housed Fetto Standard.


----------



## Chito

hollowbody said:


> That's a sweet board, Chito!


Thanks! It works for me, at least for now. ;D


----------



## bcmatt

So, this is my updated minimalist pedalboard for playing with my band. Just finished making that nice ugly one from a dead reverb tank out of an old Traynor. It combines together what I was using about 4 other pedals for with a couple added features.


----------



## Deef

Here's my latest version of my Board, it's a bit messy with the cables but it works great!!! When I have some time soon I'll rewire it so that it's neater.


----------



## -TJ-




----------



## Fender13

My Rig!


----------



## joey_capps

For Posterity. I just bought a Eventide TimeFactor, so it will replace the DOD and Boss DD-7 as soon as I can get my hands on either a Eventide PowerFactor or a CIOKS DC10. Next I plan to add a Musicom EFX MKIII.


----------



## Greg Ellis

Which boards are these? Especially TJ, Fender and Joey.

Are they Pedal Train Junior, or PT2, or something else?

I'm trying to decide how big to buy, and seeing these layouts with real pedals helps a lot.

Dave, is yours a Junior?


----------



## davetcan

Mine is a Junior. I also have a PT2 for when I need to pack more stuff on it. The Junior covers most things I ever really need though.



Greg Ellis said:


> Which boards are these? Especially TJ, Fender and Joey.
> 
> Are they Pedal Train Junior, or PT2, or something else?
> 
> I'm trying to decide how big to buy, and seeing these layouts with real pedals helps a lot.
> 
> Dave, is yours a Junior?


----------



## joey_capps

Greg Ellis said:


> Which boards are these? Especially TJ, Fender and Joey.
> 
> Are they Pedal Train Junior, or PT2, or something else?
> 
> I'm trying to decide how big to buy, and seeing these layouts with real pedals helps a lot.
> 
> Dave, is yours a Junior?


Mine is Pedaltrain Pro. I still feel it isn't large enough. It is pretty heavy too, especially with the flight case, but not too bad with two people caring it. And, it is on wheels, so only stairs pose a problem.


----------



## jaymeister

Here's my latest...I'm thinking of going pedals for my mod and delay...we'll see if Icome full circle back to 10 years ago.


----------



## -TJ-

I built mine... some velcro strips, heavy marine grade plywood, fine sandpaper, grey primer, metallic purple paint and glossy clearcoat is all it took.... about $70 in altogether. Kind of steep for a "homemade board", but its as good as anything out there, and I got a board that is exactly what I needed.


----------



## The Grin

I think this is the final update for a while.. Unless I get a wicked fuzz pedal.


----------



## Evilmusician

New updated board for grab and go jams !!!!!! I dig it!


----------



## Greg Ellis

Here's my latest. 

The Rat and the Korg Pitchblack are my recent changes.

There's a DC Brick under the tuner.

The Danelectro pedal is a Phase 90 clone, or so I've been told.

Can you tell that I'm running out of room?










Here's the "before" shot.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Well, here's mine.....a PT-Jr. It goes direct into my '67 VR or 11Rack rig, depending on my mood...


----------



## Peter

Now that the board is full, just need to replace one or two pedals and I'm pretty much done. Never thought I'd say that!


----------



## k tone

Greg Ellis said:


> Here's my latest.
> 
> The Rat and the Korg Pitchblack are my recent changes.
> 
> There's a DC Brick under the tuner.
> 
> The Danelectro pedal is a Phase 90 clone, or so I've been told.
> 
> Can you tell that I'm running out of room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the "before" shot.


I tried the Rat2 as well but ultimately went back to my DS-1.


----------



## Voxguy76

Recently picked up a new Pedalboard from Road Rage Pro Gear and sold off my Pedaltrain (was a pain lifting the board out of the Pedaltrain 2 hardcase and wanted a bit more room). Jeff at Road Rage has got to be one of the nicest guys to deal with, highly recommend. All powered off a Pedal Power 2+, George L cables, and I built some risers for the pedals in the middle and back.


----------



## Clean Channel

Hi all,

New to the forum! Was doing a google search for some info, and found exactly what I needed right here on Guitars Canada. As a Canadian, I'm embarrassed it took me this long to join up!

Thought I'd start with the obligatory pedalboard pic. I should probably point out that most are built right here in Canada (Empress, Dr. Scientist, Cause & Effect) or by Canadians (Blackout Effectors). The pedalboard case is also Canadian, from Road Rage Pro Gear (and I second what riffboy said above, Jeff from Road Rage is a great guy to deal with!).










Here's the chain:
Montreux Buffer
Keeley Mello modded Vox Wah
Subdecay Proteus
Whammy IV (modded true bypass + etc. etc.)
Cause & Effect FET Dream
Blackout Effectors Mantra (in limited black on black with low gain toggle mod)
Blackout Effectors Very Special Twosome
BYOC Flanger
Empress Phaser
Empress Tremolo
Empress VMSD
Dr. Scientist Reverberator
Boss RC2 Loop Station
Mojo Hand Dual Boost
Empress ParaEQ
Korg Pitchblack

Underneath there are two PP2+s.

It's all in a pedal board from Road Rage Pro Gear, and the inside frame that supports the pedals is home made.


----------



## jaymeister

Few months passed - see my last board up above. Back to pedals...


----------



## KoskineN

Clean Channel said:


>


Nice board! What's the size of this roadcase? Is it high enough with the top on to put a Pedaltrain Pro in it?


----------



## flashPUNK

Clean Channel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum! Was doing a google search for some info, and found exactly what I needed right here on Guitars Canada. As a Canadian, I'm embarrassed it took me this long to join up!
> 
> Thought I'd start with the obligatory pedalboard pic. I should probably point out that most are built right here in Canada (Empress, Dr. Scientist, Cause & Effect) or by Canadians (Blackout Effectors). The pedalboard case is also Canadian, from Road Rage Pro Gear (and I second what riffboy said above, Jeff from Road Rage is a great guy to deal with!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the chain:
> Montreux Buffer
> Keeley Mello modded Vox Wah
> Subdecay Proteus
> Whammy IV (modded true bypass + etc. etc.)
> Cause & Effect FET Dream
> Blackout Effectors Mantra (in limited black on black with low gain toggle mod)
> Blackout Effectors Very Special Twosome
> BYOC Flanger
> Empress Phaser
> Empress Tremolo
> Empress VMSD
> Dr. Scientist Reverberator
> Boss RC2 Loop Station
> Mojo Hand Dual Boost
> Empress ParaEQ
> Korg Pitchblack
> 
> Underneath there are two PP2+s.
> 
> It's all in a pedal board from Road Rage Pro Gear, and the inside frame that supports the pedals is home made.


I recon you'd see a huge improvement in tone if you switched to lava cables.
Very nice board though!


----------



## Clean Channel

KoskineN said:


> Nice board! What's the size of this roadcase? Is it high enough with the top on to put a Pedaltrain Pro in it?


Thanks! The case details can be seen here:
http://www.roadrageprogear.com/med_preboards.html

I've never tried putting a pedal train pro in there, but if you contact Road Rage, Jeff could probably tell you. I needed more height to fit the PP2+s underneath, and there's a bit of a trick. The bottom has an extra board (for protection) that can be lifted out by unscrewing the feet off the underside of the case. It added just enough height to include the PP2s. I resurfaced it with some carpet that I cut to size and stapled in.



flashPUNK said:


> I recon you'd see a huge improvement in tone if you switched to lava cables.
> Very nice board though!


Thanks again!

Wow, so Lava are that much better than George Ls? I've used Ls for quite some time, and as you can see, I have a fair bit of money invested in them. The thought I junking or selling them all to replace with Lava is a hard pill to swallow. Do you really think it's worth it?

As an aside I'll add that beyond the board I use Digiflex patch cords (great sounding cords from a Canadian company!). Also, I felt that with the buffer on there I was getting a tone that was pretty spot on compared to the tone I get when I plug straight into the amp.


----------



## flashPUNK

> Wow, so Lava are that much better than George Ls? I've used Ls for quite some time, and as you can see, I have a fair bit of money invested in them. The thought I junking or selling them all to replace with Lava is a hard pill to swallow. Do you really think it's worth it?
> 
> As an aside I'll add that beyond the board I use Digiflex patch cords (great sounding cords from a Canadian company!). Also, I felt that with the buffer on there I was getting a tone that was pretty spot on compared to the tone I get when I plug straight into the amp.


When I switched from George L's to Lava, it was a night and day comparison. I found that the George L's were attenuating certain frequencies. Do some research, i'm not the only one - check the gear page, there's lots of discussion about the two.


----------



## flashPUNK

My latest board. Just added the volume pedal.


----------



## Clean Channel

flashPUNK said:


> My latest board. Just added the volume pedal.


Great board; love your choices! 

I see you're in Toronto. Where did you go to get your Lava cables? I'm still not sure I'm gonna make the switch anytime soon, but it'll be something to keep in mind when I get the itch to switch things up again.


----------



## davetcan

Here's my latest. Has been surprisingly stable for some time now.

Wilson Wah>Klon Klone>OCD V3>Fetto Std>EP Booster>Subdecay Echobox>RRR>Turbo Tuner


----------



## flashPUNK

Clean Channel said:


> Great board; love your choices!
> 
> I see you're in Toronto. Where did you go to get your Lava cables? I'm still not sure I'm gonna make the switch anytime soon, but it'll be something to keep in mind when I get the itch to switch things up again.


You can probably get them at Long and Mcquade now, but i've ordered from Scott at http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/ and also if you email http://roadrageprogear.com/ he has sent me custom wire lengths, and also connector ends. I forget the price, but it's reasonable.

When I switched from George L's to Lava, I sold off my George L's and bought the Lava's and it only cost me a bit more money for the upgrade. For me, the change was night and day, YMMV, but IMO it was the right decision for me.


----------



## flashPUNK

davetcan said:


> Here's my latest. Has been surprisingly stable for some time now.
> 
> Wilson Wah>Klon Klone>OCD V3>Fetto Std>EP Booster>Subdecay Echobox>RRR>Turbo Tuner


That's a pretty great RRR pedal there Dave!


----------



## davetcan

I was just admiring your entire board 

That's my favourite finish on the RRR and it's such a great reverb pedal. Even if I'm using it with one of my amps with reverb the clean boost and rotary speaker settings are great.



flashPUNK said:


> That's a pretty great RRR pedal there Dave!


----------



## flashPUNK

davetcan said:


> I was just admiring your entire board
> 
> That's my favourite finish on the RRR and it's such a great reverb pedal. Even if I'm using it with one of my amps with reverb the clean boost and rotary speaker settings are great.


Ha!
My board is pretty modest, not a lot there, actually, the screw driver and the volume are new additions, it's looked pretty bare for quite some time. Thanks though!


----------



## davetcan

I'm just taking a closer look. Have you got that EP cranked? Also looks like you're using the SHOD as a clean boost and also to take out some of the highs. Is that the case or are the knobs just out of normal position 




flashPUNK said:


> Ha!
> My board is pretty modest, not a lot there, actually, the screw driver and the volume are new additions, it's looked pretty bare for quite some time. Thanks though!


----------



## flashPUNK

davetcan said:


> I'm just taking a closer look. Have you got that EP cranked? Also looks like you're using the SHOD as a clean boost and also to take out some of the highs. Is that the case or are the knobs just out of normal position


I've been using the EP as a solo boost, and on one song, i turn it all the way down for a slightly edgier tone for one song.

The SHOD is set to push my Dr Z Remedy into overdrive territory, I play pretty hard, so I get a decent amount of gain out of it at this setting. To be honest, I could play an entire show with just the SHOD. The rest is just gravy.


----------



## Clean Channel

davetcan said:


> Here's my latest. Has been surprisingly stable for some time now.
> 
> Wilson Wah>Klon Klone>OCD V3>Fetto Std>EP Booster>Subdecay Echobox>RRR>Turbo Tuner


I'm also diggin' this board! I already had my RRR when this finish came out, and man, it is so much better!


----------



## davetcan

Well the board kinda pales in comparison to yours, LOL. It is nice and portable though and is all powered by one PP2+. All blue led's too, except for the Wah which is purple  (just in case anyone cares about aesthetics).

All kidding aside I could care less how things look with the exception of that damn RRR. Once I saw it I had to have it. It helped to know that the pedal was so good. We once owned a TV that looked like that.




Clean Channel said:


> I'm also diggin' this board! I already had my RRR when this finish came out, and man, it is so much better!


----------



## vasthorizon

Sold off most of my gear and only keeping these.

Best of the lot I've had and tried. I'm satisfied.

Turbo Tuner
Heavily Modified Echoplex Boost
Keto's Modified BOR
TC Nova Delay

Currently building a board to fit just these so I
won't be tempted to add to it.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I love you Strat!  Is it you only guitar now?
You wedding should be nice with all these money!


----------



## vasthorizon

Ti-Ron said:


> I love you Strat!  Is it you only guitar now?
> You wedding should be nice with all these money!


Yes, sir. Wedding? What wedding? Haha.


----------



## blam

here is my latest...although the reverb might be disappearing...i find myself using it less and less and less...and I'm hoping to be the owner of an AC15 or 30 one of these days so I won't be needing it... carbon copy is on its way to go somewhere on the board. Probably in place of the reverb.

Korg Pitch Black
OCD v4
Big Muff Pi with Tone Wicker
RAT Whiteface Re-Issue
in the loop is:
Small Clone
Holy Grail


----------



## tri99er

Been a while since I posted my board.


----------



## zurn

Here's my everchanging palette.


----------



## Harvester1199




----------



## Clean Channel

To the last several posters: great looking boards!


----------



## TWRC

Here's my tap-dancing station. The Ground Control is for my rack gear and I've been thinking of getting a GCX to house the pedals in my rack but I'm a knob tweaker - so I can't justify it just yet.


----------



## flashPUNK

TWRC said:


> Here's my tap-dancing station.


What is the ground control controlling?

Very curious, do you have a rack unit as well, or is it controlling the pedalboard some how? thanks.


----------



## prodigal_son

[/URL][/IMG]

Blurry but here it is..


----------



## TWRC

flashPUNK said:


> What is the ground control controlling?
> 
> Very curious, do you have a rack unit as well, or is it controlling the pedalboard some how? thanks.


The Ground Control is manipulating my Digitech 2120 which I use mainly as a preamp and for various effects (plus an SDD-2000 on its way). I'm still on the fence about getting a Voodoo Labs GCX to house all the pedals in the rack like the post above.


----------



## prodigal_son

That was why I posted mine. It works well and the GCX switches amp channels too. Personally, I'd rather have a footboard that's less busy compared to having all of my pedals on the floor. The shelf makes it easy to still tweak tones if need be as well. Do it!!


----------



## TWRC

prodigal_son said:


> That was why I posted mine. It works well and the GCX switches amp channels too. Personally, I'd rather have a footboard that's less busy compared to having all of my pedals on the floor. The shelf makes it easy to still tweak tones if need be as well. Do it!!


Gah!!!! You're killing me! 

The upside to having my pedalboard is that it's super portable for the smaller shows I play. When I want / need everything, this is my usual setup but it's definitely a lot of footwork.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO




----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO




----------



## mingo

Newest version, switched it up to a Blackbird pedalboard


----------



## Clean Channel

To On Floor Audio. Checked out your site, awesome stuff! I've always wanted a back lit board like that. If I decide to take the plunge, I'll be sure to contact you!

Mingo, love how clean your board is.


----------



## captainbrew

New updated board.
Sounds great and is very functional.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Evilmusician

Nice bro! did you wire it up or did they ?


----------



## Chito

Here's my latest... I really like the PT Mini, easy to carry around and big enough to put in the pedals that I need.


----------



## Clean Channel

Chito said:


> Here's my latest... I really like the PT Mini, easy to carry around and big enough to put in the pedals that I need.


Looks great!

Judging from your settings I think you need to look into getting a higher gain overdrive! (Just teasing, of course)


----------



## -TJ-




----------



## Evilmusician

mingo said:


> Newest version, switched it up to a Blackbird pedalboard


Nice bro! did you wire it up or did they ?


----------



## mingo

Evilmusician said:


> Nice bro! did you wire it up or did they ?


I did, it's it looks really neat from that angle. Also I finally switched over to pedal power from the dc brick.


----------



## closetmonster.

mingo said:


> Newest version, switched it up to a Blackbird pedalboard


They make some classy looking units!

I was looking at yours, thinking it might be what I'm looking for. Been on the market for awhile but most look too 'busy' for my tastes.

Only real problem I can see is where I would put my AB-box and amp pedal.

How are you finding them, structure-wise?


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my new setup ! waiting on some Lava Cables, Cioks DC-10 ,Hall Of Fame Reverb , I love the sound I get from this rig.......cheers!


----------



## Ti-Ron

How is the Evelope Phaser? I am really curious about this one! I would love to get a phaser and a envelope filter is this one is good enought to cover both field?


----------



## mingo

closetmonster. said:


> They make some classy looking units!
> 
> I was looking at yours, thinking it might be what I'm looking for. Been on the market for awhile but most look too 'busy' for my tastes.
> 
> Only real problem I can see is where I would put my AB-box and amp pedal.
> 
> How are you finding them, structure-wise?


I like it a lot, it seems pretty sturdy. Here's another angle of it. I was just looking for something slightly larger than my old Pedaltrain2 board, and this holds one more pedal than that did, and i like the power inlet that it has. Ohhh plus I thought it looked really nice.


----------



## Evilmusician

I love it! the phase sounds are nice in lush no volume drop and i really dig the Envelope ,but the icing on the cake is the the blend feature !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acN2kdinhTI


----------



## Ti-Ron

Evilmusician said:


> I love it! the phase sounds are nice in lush no volume drop and i really dig the Envelope ,but the icing on the cake is the the blend feature !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acN2kdinhTI


Whoa, cool! Thanks for the link! I am sold now!!!


----------



## nonreverb

My pedal board: Home made...pine plank, lexan covering sheet, '76 MXR Phase 90, '80 MXR Micro Amp, '84 Boss DM-3, Series 3 OCD, Fuel Tank JR and last but not least, the venerable Boss TU-2.......and a Vox wah that didn't make it into the pic.


----------



## p_wats

Nice guys! You've got some sturdy looking boards. I've been meaning to spiff mine up a bit, but in the end just started gigging with the hastily built prototype. Here's a video demo of my board and its DIY effects I posted in another thread before seeing this one:

[video=youtube;4dCcGAinKuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dCcGAinKuM[/video]


----------



## Clean Channel

p_wats said:


> Nice guys! You've got some sturdy looking boards. I've been meaning to spiff mine up a bit, but in the end just started gigging with the hastily built prototype. Here's a video demo of my board and its DIY effects I posted in another thread before seeing this one:
> 
> [video=youtube;4dCcGAinKuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dCcGAinKuM[/video]


You sir, are awesome.


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my latest waiting on a HOF Reverb and some Lava Cables then I'm gonna clean things up !


----------



## Clean Channel

I like knowing there are so many stacked pedal boards right across Canada from coast to coast!


----------



## flashPUNK

Waiting for my bearfoot Model H to arrive any time now (postal strike slowed that one down...)

All powered by an ISO-5 (love that it has the higher voltage outputs), most of the pedals are powered by a daisy chain.
Under the board is a Line6 G50, which I have really been enjoying.


----------



## Guest

@flashPUNK: What's the green pedal in the bottom left corner with the display on it?


----------



## flashPUNK

iaresee said:


> @flashPUNK: What's the green pedal in the bottom left corner with the display on it?


That's the Analogman Amaze0 Delay ARDX20 controller, it allows for 8 delay presets, modulation, and tap tempo with the ARDX20


----------



## Evilmusician

Hey flashPunk hows the Honeybee (Bearfoot) I'm been wanting to try one of these myself?


----------



## flashPUNK

Evilmusician said:


> Hey flashPunk hows the Honeybee (Bearfoot) I'm been wanting to try one of these myself?


Yeah, the Honeybee from Bearfoot is great.
Until I got the Bearfoot, I thought the Mad Professor SHOD was the best OD I had ever heard, but when I got the Bearfoot version, I was blown away. It has more of a useable tone knob, and unlike the SHOD I feel like it's more at a unity tone in the middle of the sweep.

I haven't had the pleasure of playing a BJFe HBOD (I don't think I want to), so I can't compare it to that.

For my rig, playing style and music, the Bearfoot is the perfect pedal. It's got plenty of gain (for me), to the point where i've been using it as my ONLY OD/Distortion pedal for 2 months now.

I've currently got a Model H coming (was delayed by the postal strike), and am looking forward to stacking these two pedals together. I'm also hoping the next Bearfoot pedal is a PGC.


----------



## Evilmusician

Cool man thanks for the quick reply ,I'll have ti check one out sometime cheers!


----------



## Evilmusician

Cool man thanks for the quick reply ,I'll have ti check one out sometime cheers!


----------



## Milkman

This is mine. I expect to replace the flanger with a chorus and add a tuner. Other than that I think I'll be good with this stuff.


----------



## flashPUNK

Latest board & rig shot:

Signal chain:
G50 Relay > EP Booster > MXR Custom Comp > Bearfoot Model H > Bearfoot Honey Bee Overdrive > Volume (tuner) > Badgerplex EP Pre > BJFE Sea Blue EQ > ARDX20 w/Amaze0 controller > Hermida Reverb

Wanting to swap the delay section with the Strymon Timeline next time they're available.

The amp is a Dr Z Remedy w/ZBest cabinet - Blackbird pedalboard.

1993 Les Paul Standard & 2008 es339


----------



## tri99er

Been a while, couple changes here and there.












Front: PGC>Paradigm>PF>Fetto Custom>HB
Loop: Decimator>ShapeEQ>Echo>Wet


----------



## flashPUNK

tri99er said:


> Been a while, couple changes here and there.
> 
> Front: PGC>Paradigm>PF>Fetto Custom>HB
> Loop: Decimator>ShapeEQ>Echo>Wet


Awesome board!

How do you use the Decimator? Is it always on? I don't really understand why you'd need it on a board like that, those pedals are top notch, and probably very low noise.


----------



## tri99er

Well the Decimator is only on when I am playing me some good ol' Thrash, amp is a Mesa Mark III, and the Decimator really helps keep the high gain in check, otherwise it is off. It is a godsend for Metal though.


----------



## flashPUNK

tri99er said:


> Well the Decimator is only on when I am playing me some good ol' Thrash, amp is a Mesa Mark III, and the Decimator really helps keep the high gain in check, otherwise it is off. It is a godsend for Metal though.


Fair enough, how do you like the PGC? I've wanted to grab one.


----------



## tri99er

PGC is great, threw the Diamond off my board after it arrived, not a squishy comp but adds a nice tone to my sound and does a great job in keeping everything level when engaged, my primary use for it is as a booster, comp down, level up, and tone up, adds a really nice shine to everything.

Very much like a SBEQ, but with compression. I do not think it is worth what people are paying for it on the used market though, but I understand the prices. The Himmelstrutz comp is very similar, as is the MP FGC, though I find the PGC does have a better sound than the FGC (my opinion after A/Bing them). 

I would wait for the Bearfoot model (if it gets released) or look into the Himmelstrutz, but then again the Diamond is no slouch either, just didn't work for what I needed. 

To be fair though, I still have my Block Dynacomp for my real squishy comp needs, but for a boost or a slight shine on your sound the PGC is damn nice.


----------



## Milkman

Ok, I've made a few improvements.Added: Planet Waves strobe tuner and a Boss Super Chorus.I'm considering eliminating the Flanger. I figure I may put the Chorus where the Flanger currently sits.It's actually a very nice sounding Flanger, but as with all flangers, it's something I may use once a night. Where do you recommend putting the tuner?. They claim it's true bypass. 










I also replaced the cheapo cables with Yorkville Studio One cables.I hope they're good. They weren't cheap.

Accessories


----------



## georgemg

Milkman said:


> Where do you recommend putting the tuner?


I usually put my tuner close to the beginning of the chain (to give it the best signal possible from the guitar), but I have seen it put at the end as well. Not sure if there is an actual spot where it has to go - it should work anywhere. 

One thing you may want to consider is moving your delay pedal to the end of the chain and putting your tuner where the delay currently is. If the delay is at the end, your repeats will include any of the other effects that are on, such as your Option 5 and your chorus (once you plug it in). It's a different sound that the way you currently have it, but one a lot of people like. It also gives you the option of plugging into two amps if another amp is available.


----------



## Clean Channel

georgemg said:


> I usually put my tuner close to the beginning of the chain (to give it the best signal possible from the guitar), but I have seen it put at the end as well. Not sure if there is an actual spot where it has to go - it should work anywhere.
> 
> One thing you may want to consider is moving your delay pedal to the end of the chain and putting your tuner where the delay currently is. If the delay is at the end, your repeats will include any of the other effects that are on, such as your Option 5 and your chorus (once you plug it in). It's a different sound that the way you currently have it, but one a lot of people like. It also gives you the option of plugging into two amps if another amp is available.


\

I like my tuner at the end of the chain for two reasons: I can put it after everything and use it as a kill switch (after looper and delay etc). Great when I need silence. Also, I use my whammy to retune sometimes, and I can run it into the tuner to tilt the rocker to just the right spot.


----------



## Milkman

I made a few adjustments based on advice here and elsewhere.I ran a new Strat through this and into my Dr Z Maz 38 SR.Sounds bloody great to me.












For shows it will be:


1. Wireless
2. A / B
3. B goes to the tuner
4. A goes to the Wah
5. OCD
6. BB+
7. Leslie simulator
8. Chorus
9. Delay
10. Amp


----------



## Evilmusician

Few changes I'm really liking this setup!!!!!!! Waiting on another Eventide cable for my Cioks DC -10 and then I have to clean up the wiring ......


----------



## georgemg

Here's my main pedalboard Version 4.2 (as in 4th board, 2nd arrangement of the pedals). I had been using a bigger board but found I wasn't actually using most of the pedals, so I trimmed it down. So far it's working great for me. 

The DFS-2 is for the reverb and tremolo on my amp (either a '65 Twin reissue or '65 Deluxe Reverb reissue). 











Here's my grab and go board. Most of these pedals are the ones I started with.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice job setting that one up. Nice and neat. I cant post any of mine until I get it cleaned up. Pretty much a mess right now


----------



## sulphur

Finally done the rewire, here's mine...

http://









Everything is on in the pic, the lights dimmed a bit in the house.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Thats a busy board man, but nicely layed out and wired. Nice job. Is the ST pedal risor on there?


----------



## fbmx

sulphur said:


> Finally done the rewire, here's mine...
> 
> Everything is on in the pic, the lights dimmed a bit in the house.




Really nice. Getting motivated to finish the wiring on my board so I can post it up.

Sort of similar to this one, the Pedaltrain Pro, Lava cables and Polytune at least (but that's about as similar as it gets).


----------



## Clean Channel

Yep, that's a hot board right there!


----------



## sulphur

:thanks5qx:

Yes, the riser is under the Fiery Red Horse above Tim.
It sure makes that pedal a lot easier to get to.
There's a lot going on for sure, I'd have to do a looper set up if I were to gig with the board.

Still a bit of space on there but out of power! lol

Captain! We need more dilithium chrystals!


----------



## bluezombie

sulphur said:


> Finally done the rewire, here's mine...
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is on in the pic, the lights dimmed a bit in the house.


I'm digging this! How's your Polytune?

I'm having a tough time deciding between the Polytune, the korg pitchblack or the standard Boss TU-2


----------



## JordanKyle

BOSS tuner -> VOX Big Bad Wah -> Pro-Co RAT (1980's) -> Klon Centaur -> DD-3 -> CE-2 (1980), MXR 10 band EQ -> NS-2 -> Radical Red Reverberator

Can't seem to add a pic...


----------



## Woof

I finally finished building mine, the Orange IKEA Gorme variety 












What we have is:
Korg PitchBlack Tuner
Dynoed Nocturne Brain Setzer pre-amp
Area 51 Wah
Diamond Compressor
Fulltone Plimsoul O/D
Malekko Omicron Chorus
Valco Black Hole Phaser
Visual Sound Visual Volume
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
T-REX Tonebug Reverb
Swamp Thang Tremolo from Monster Effects.


----------



## Clean Channel

Nice build, looks great!


----------



## sulphur

bluezombie said:


> I'm digging this! How's your Polytune?
> 
> I'm having a tough time deciding between the Polytune, the korg pitchblack or the standard Boss TU-2


The Polytune is great, especially for 100 bucks.
I haven't tried the Korg but lots of guys swear by it.

JordanKyle (that's funny because I have two nephews by those names), 
you need to use Photobucket or similar third party picture hosting site.
In "Admin Announcements" there's instructions.


----------



## sulphur

I'm liking your board Woof.
Pretty much all you need there, nice.


----------



## Clean Channel

Been continuing to update my board. More and more Empress on there with every passing day. I also added the bypass looper from Road Rage Pro Gear, and it made a huge difference in terms of preserving tone and reducing unwanted noise!


----------



## sulphur

Sweetness Clean Channel.

I may have to check out that Multidrive.


----------



## Clean Channel

sulphur said:


> Sweetness Clean Channel.
> 
> I may have to check out that Multidrive.


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## -TJ-

-TJ- said:


>


I have purchased several nice pedals since posting this board, but I think I want to keep that combination together, it just works really well and covers so much ground, so I started building board #2, I have a DLS Chorus~Vib that isnt pictured, and I still need a pitchblack, and a volume pedal to use as expression for the Deja Vu.


----------



## Woof

sulphur said:


> I'm liking your board Woof.
> Pretty much all you need there, nice.


Thanks. I'm pretty happy but am considering some changes. Maybe the phaser, the fulltone might be too much overdrive for me - my needs are simple  
The tonebug is not full bypass but for now it seems okay.


----------



## hollowbody

This is the board I use for either practices with our Jamhub, or for when I don't feel like carting my rig to a show (like somewhere small, or with lots of stairs). The Sansamp is for my Acousticaster and not in the chain at all.


----------



## zurn

Here's my latest, somewhat similar to yours Hollowbody but this is my only board  I have a Whiteface Rat RI coming soon next to the Timmy. I also have a Timeline on the way, I'll have to decided if I keep the DMM or not.


----------



## KoskineN

Great board Zurn! I can see that have a stereo setup, what amps are you using?


----------



## zurn

KoskineN said:


> Great board Zurn! I can see that have a stereo setup, what amps are you using?


 
Thanks man, yes it's a stereo setup. I can't live without one anymore, stereo is really addicting  I love the Lehle ABY, it has stereo IN's and Out's! I just sold my Trinity 18 so now it's my AC30H2L with a Roland JC-77 or my Fender Champ 600. My board has dramatically reduced in size with time, I'm really enjoying the simple setup's now.

Here's a pic:


----------



## bzrkrage

*Lovin the M-9!*

Heres mine. Expression pedal, Switchblade (for Heil Talkbox) & the Silencer to be added.


----------



## Clean Channel

That Vox heritage looks gorgeous!



zurn said:


> Thanks man, yes it's a stereo setup. I can't live without one anymore, stereo is really addicting  I love the Lehle ABY, it has stereo IN's and Out's! I just sold my Trinity 18 so now it's my AC30H2L with a Roland JC-77 or my Fender Champ 600. My board has dramatically reduced in size with time, I'm really enjoying the simple setup's now.
> 
> Here's a pic:


----------



## zurn

Clean Channel said:


> That Vox heritage looks gorgeous!


Thanks man, the first few months I had it every time I turned it on it smelled like African mohagany


----------



## Clean Channel

zurn said:


> Thanks man, the first few months I had it every time I turned it on it smelled like African mohagany


Oh man, it just gets more awesome!


----------



## fbmx

sulphur said:


> Finally done the rewire, here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is on in the pic, the lights dimmed a bit in the house.



It's an iPhone pic but here it is. Same board and tuner as the one above but that's about it. Pretty cool how different all of these boards turn out. Mine is a lot of fuzz and a bunch of delay for clean stuff.










My signal goes from the Wah to the bypass looper and everything else is wired in loops except for the volume pedal which is insterted into the Memory Lane's feedback loop.


----------



## sulphur

Nice board fbmx.


----------



## Clean Channel

sulphur said:


> Nice board fbmx.


Yeah, that looks great. Nicely organized big board with really solid choices.

And Sulphur, your board is a thing of beauty as well!


----------



## flashPUNK

Just put the Strymon Timeline onto my board, so I thought i'd post an update photo of my board as of last night.

This is all powered by a Voodoo Labs PP2+, with the Strymon adapter running off of the courtesy outlet on the back. There's also a Line6 G50 Wireless mounted below the board.


----------



## zurn

Here's my latest. Added the Timeline, Wren and Cuff Tall Font, WF Rat RI, Line 6 M5 and V2 Timmy. Oh i also changed all the cables to Evidence Melody's with switchtcraft pancake jacks, the HOF's and Lehle connectors are too close together to fit two pancake's on the same pedal so I had to use other cables. I might install more Evidence cables with standard jacks though.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Whoa, nice board! Where's the DMM?


----------



## zurn

Ti-Ron said:


> Whoa, nice board! Where's the DMM?


Thanks Ti-Ron. My DMM is in the box, I'm not selling it cause I know I would eventually buy another one later on lol. I've sold and bought 6-7 of them  Although the Timeline does come EXTREMELY close to the DMM in the tape delay mode.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Damn, I was secretly thinking about buying it...!


----------



## Clean Channel

Flashpunk and zurn: both boards are very tastefully put together. Some great choices on there; really good sounding stuff and very practical and reliable for gigging.


----------



## closetmonster.

Just started building a board. I had resisted up until I picked up an Ibanez CP10 from my local shop.

I've basically been running my pedals like this: EHX LPB1>George Dennis GD30 wah>EHX BMpi>Ibanez CP10>Boss CH1>Ibanez PH7>EHX Freeze

I've just been using a headstock tuner, because I play a hollowbody Gretsch. 
Been looking at getting an analog delay, and Earthquaker's Dispatch Master looks pretty tasty.

I'll throw some pics up when she's all put together.


----------



## -TJ-




----------



## Clean Channel

^^^Awesome, love it! Really nice variety of choices there!


----------



## -TJ-

Clean Channel said:


> ^^^Awesome, love it! Really nice variety of choices there!


Thanks 

This is my minimal board lol I left off the following:

Fulltone Plimsoul, EWS Fuzzy Drive, Lovepedal Karl, DLS Chorus Vib, EHX SMMH, Seymour Duncan Deja Vu, Hardwire DL8, Lovepedal Babyface, Retrosonic Phaser.


----------



## -TJ-

I gave in and bought the ML Jr, sounded too good not to.


----------



## sulphur

Nice board TJ, I'm liking it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

She's a busy board for sure.


----------



## Clean Channel

Yeah TJ, great board!


----------



## -TJ-

Thanks guys


----------



## michaelscofield

Hey guys, I currently have a RC-20XL looper and MXR 173 fuzz. I have been practicing a lot in recent months and now want to get some pedals to enjoy experimentation. I am out of the loop (ha) though, and would appreciate any recommendations on what makes most sense for me. I play nearly exclusively Hendrix/SRV stuff, with bits of random modern and indie rock as well. I do love my amp, but I am guessing a good overdrive and wah? Something else?

I'm looking at spending about $300-$400 (birthday upcoming ) and I'd like at least one or two pedals that could allow for many diverse types of sound and funky meddling, and I don't have a clue what to get for this.

Thanks!


----------



## prodigal_son

Robin Trower is a good one to look at for these types of tones. He pretty much uses Fulltone exclusively.


----------



## neldom

This is my board that I painstakingly designed and built. It has an integral 4 loop true-bypass looper (including one external loop if desired), 3 aux switches for the Timefactor and a switch to go between volume and expression control of the Timefactor for the EB Vp Jr.
Everything is wired with cables from Pro Cables and Sound, and is wired to jacks underneath so you can decide what loops you want where, including ins and outs and the jacks for the external loop.
Everything is powered by a Voodoo Labs PP2 underneath.
I think with the next one I would go with the new right angle jacks that Todd is offering to get them a bit smaller, but other than that I couldn't be happier with it.
I am actually hoping to sell a few of these boards if the response is good.
Time will tell...


----------



## sulphur

That's a cool board neldom.

michaelscofield, maybe start a thread on the subject.


----------



## Clean Channel

Yeah Neldom, nice build! Very cool having that recessed bypass looper.

Also, I love the Multidrive, so makes me happy to see it on your board.


----------



## hollowbody

Loving it! Great board, neldom! I dig the in/outs on the side too. Looks like you used nice jacks there 

I'd love to design and build something like this, but my board (minimal as it is) changes too often


----------



## Jeff B.

Mine changes almost daily so I put the most often used ones on the board and took a picture. There are many more on shelves that seldom get used.
The one's you can't read or are unlabeled are:
Top left: GGG reverb 
The Green one by the Chorus is a PS-5 Super Shifter and the gray one beside that is a Bixonic Expandora clone.
The fugly EHX pedal is a Deluxe Electric Mistress and beside that is Seiko Tuner I got at a yard sale just before I was about to spring for a PolyTune.
It's powered by a 1-Spot power supply, not the PSM-5 as pictured.


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

Here's my latest. Most of these you won't recognize 'cause they're DIY. Explanations below










Signal chain: Polytune - Gold fuzz (MadBean germanium "Zygote" fuzz) - Axis Face silicon fuzz - CryBaby 535Q - Diamond Compressor - red LTD OD + BSIAB2 (order switchable) - Tremulus Lune - Double Boost - Echo Base - JamMan Looper. The Spider-man lunchbox contains a "Little Angel" chorus, and is not in the chain at the moment.

I just put my Lava cable kit on two days ago, but I ned 2 more ends to replace that one cheap cable. Still sounds pretty good.

And yeah, I have to straighten them up a bit


----------



## flashPUNK

Latest iteration of the board, this is what i'll be playing out on the Tea Party tour this month. Everything is bolted down and wired up so it won't budge... I'm sick of opening my case and finding the pedals in all different spots, and the wires straining to the point where they begin to fail.

Signal chain:
Line6 G50 (Mounted under the board) > MXR Custom Comp > EP Booster > Goodrich Passive Volume (tuner out) > Bearfoot Model H > Bearfoot Honey Bee > Voodoo Lab Trem > Timeline > EP Pre (always on) > Dr Z Remedy w/ZBest Cab
Powered by a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 Plus


----------



## mingo

Here's my latest setup


----------



## Ti-Ron

For you, Timeline users, can you give me a little review of it? Something I won't find on TGP, please.
Just need an insight from a player point of view.
Is this thing is as versatile as stated. Is it the end of all delay? How easy is it to navigate thru it when playing? Finally, is the price worth it?


----------



## flashPUNK

Ti-Ron said:


> For you, Timeline users, can you give me a little review of it? Something I won't find on TGP, please.
> Just need an insight from a player point of view.
> Is this thing is as versatile as stated. Is it the end of all delay? How easy is it to navigate thru it when playing? Finally, is the price worth it?


If you have any questions, i'd be glad to answer anything you're wondering.

I absolutely love it & I only use 4 presets on it right now. A dotted 8th note, 1/4 note delay (one repeat), very long delay with a bit of modulation for volume pedal swells, moderately long "swell" delay with modulation when I don't feel like using the volume pedal.

The thing sounds great, like I said I only use 4 presets, however knowing that I have 96 more options to play with really makes me feel confident that I won't have to buy another delay for a long time, if ever. Also, since I only use the 4 presets (in 2 banks) i've changed the settings to only allow scrolling through those banks, so I don't have to scroll through a bunch of banks I don't use (something I really didn't like about the Empress delay, having to scroll only one way through 8 presets).

I honestly think that this is the next delay pedal that will succeed the Line6 DL4. It's super easy to use once you get the hang of it, and learn what the menu titles mean (some of them can be confusing).

What i'm hoping for in the future from Strymon updates:
- Be able to set titles to the delay presets
- computer based patch editor
- Preset lock save (i've accidentally overwritten presets)
- (long shot) an add on pedal (like the favorite switch for their other pedals) that has two vertical buttons for bank up/down (the double tap bank switching doesn't bug me, but i've miss stepped a few times, accidentally hitting selection knob)


Again, i'd love to get into a discussion about this pedal, it's really fantastic, and worth every penny (for me). One thing I've learned over the last few years is that buying QUALITY gear right from the get go is a smart decision, because you won't need to spend time/money buying and selling your older gear for something slightly better.


----------



## mingo

Ti-Ron said:


> For you, Timeline users, can you give me a little review of it? Something I won't find on TGP, please.
> Just need an insight from a player point of view.
> Is this thing is as versatile as stated. Is it the end of all delay? How easy is it to navigate thru it when playing? Finally, is the price worth it?


I think the Timeline is great. I had a defective one, which was frustrating, but i'm the only person I've heard with a bad one. So I had to pay shipping twice, they gave me store credit for my second shipping cost, but now i have to buy a $300 pedal to get that money back??? I hope their next creation is cool. 

The pedal is sooo versatile, that's what I like about it. I like you can control any of the controls with the expression pedal. I have 12 presets (6 banks) on mine, I mostly just use 4 presets live and the others are for studio work. There are some really unique delays that I haven't heard on any other delay pedals. I found I could get a better tape delay sound out of my El Capistan delay quicker than the Timeline but it sounds really great. I love the crazier delays I have on the presets. I don't have any desire right now to get a new delay pedal, unlike the last 4 or 5 years or so that it seemed like I was changing delays every few months.

I'm basically just echoing everything flashPUNK said, I wish it could name the presets, I still haven't memorized what 3B, or 4B, or 6A, etc are, I need a cheat sheet still. Also the dual button bank up and down isn't super convient like a DD-20, but it's manageable. Bottom line I LOVE it, but when it was broken I made out ok with my El Cap and DD-20.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wow, thanks for the fast reply!
Seems like the real deal!

At first all the knobs and jacks scared me, but if they are fonctionnal and usefull they maybe worth it!


----------



## blam

flashPUNK said:


> Latest iteration of the board, this is what i'll be playing out on the Tea Party tour this month. Everything is bolted down and wired up so it won't budge... I'm sick of opening my case and finding the pedals in all different spots, and the wires straining to the point where they begin to fail.
> 
> Signal chain:
> Line6 G50 (Mounted under the board) > MXR Custom Comp > EP Booster > Goodrich Passive Volume (tuner out) > Bearfoot Model H > Bearfoot Honey Bee > Voodoo Lab Trem > Timeline > EP Pre (always on) > Dr Z Remedy w/ZBest Cab
> Powered by a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 Plus


how do you like that tremolo?


----------



## Guest

I got a Timeline about a week ago. It is pretty nice, but it comes in at about $575 Canadian when your done with shipping, taxes and exchange. Plus you will need a midi to USB cable, and you will want a remote midi footswitch ($175-$250+++)
to make full use of features.

I have 4 or 5 other delays and I think I would be quite happy with them, but now I have the TL I will keep it because it is very nice. 

You will also want another delay because some TL settings are cool, but then you need a delay...

Not naming patches is the stupidest thing ever. How could they even think of releasing it with no way to tell which delay setting you are on! Also when you switch from patch to another the trails from the 1st stop cold, making it difficult to change delay settings in the middle of a song.


----------



## KoskineN

Small update on my board. I added a Black Arts Black forest, that I bought from fellow member Accabuts. Really nice OD,
it replaced my Timmy. I also added a mini buffer from This1isMyne.


----------



## Raymonty

This is the 2nd board I have built. Still looking for the perfect pedalboard configuration...efficiency and usefulness balanced with aesthetics. Think I'm getting close, but I am working on version 3 right now. I figure pedals can always be swapped in and out, but the board is "home" so I have to be comfortable with it


----------



## prodigal_son

Has anyone else on here ever thought about starting a "Let's HEAR your Pedal Boards" thread? Just curious.


----------



## -TJ-




----------



## Clean Channel

-TJ- said:


>


That's a sweet board! All kinds of awesome going on there.

How do you like the Spaceman Effects boost? They caught my eye when they came out, and I almost got one. Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## -TJ-

Clean Channel said:


> That's a sweet board! All kinds of awesome going on there.
> 
> How do you like the Spaceman Effects boost? They caught my eye when they came out, and I almost got one. Would love to hear your thoughts!


Thanks. The Mercury III boost is really nice. Its got 6 modes, and ranges from what I believe is just volume boost, treble boost, bottom boost, and seemingly mid boost (none of these are labeled, just going from what I hear). After you turn up the harmonics knob, you can add some really nice character to your dirt. It works great, and its very flexible so you can get a lot out of it. The way I use it now is to just add a bit of volume and clarity when running dirt, or as a clean boost to fatten up single coils. However, you can get pretty extreme and you can basically hit the front end of a drive pedal and turn it into a fuzz. I'm a big fan, mine isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Clean Channel

Looks like an awesome design. Really regret missing the boat on that one!


----------



## ACCABUTS

KoskineN said:


> Small update on my board. I added a Black Arts Black forest, that I bought from fellow member Accabuts. Really nice OD,
> it replaced my Timmy. I also added a mini buffer from This1isMyne.



Looks great! Nice to know the Black Forest has a nice new home!!


----------



## KujaSE

How are you liking the AC30H2L? How does it compare to a regular AC30C2 or CC2? I came very close to buying one once but came into some money troubles and alas, it was not meant to be.

Re: Zurn's stereo setup.


----------



## jaymeister

The last 3 or 4 on this page are very nice...I'd like to try some of those pedals.

Here's my latest...just finished wiring it up.


----------



## Guest

jaymeister said:


> The last 3 or 4 on this page are very nice...I'd like to try some of those pedals.
> 
> Here's my latest...just finished wiring it up.


Could you outline what you have happening there? It looks pretty nice!


----------



## sulphur

Those are some nice boards jay, TJ.

Ray, I just may get you to build me one of those units.
Very cool.


----------



## jaymeister

Player99 said:


> Could you outline what you have happening there? It looks pretty nice!


I built the board myself and wired it up. I also partially made the interface. It started out as a dual buffer from Road Rage. I rehoused it so I could add the interface features, like tuner mute and patches for my expression pedal, etc...

The DC power comes from the PP2 and PP Digital. I bought pre-molded power cables that come with 6 feet of wire, and then cut them to length, terminating with Kobiconn ends. Signal cable is monorail with Switchcraft plugs.

Signal flow is as follows:
-Guitar
-Interface (buffer) - tuner out
-Ego comp
-Phase 90
-Lunar Module
-KoT
-Riot
-Zendrive
-Looper with semaphore tremolo and original version BYOC chorus
-Interface (buffer) to amp

Fx loop back to interface
-Timefactor
-Memory Lane 2
-Wet reverb


----------



## Evilmusician

GF bought me a Gator The Bone for Xmas great little pedal board ! I can get everything I need on there !


----------



## Clean Channel

Made a few changes since my last post. Got the Empress Compressor, the Prometheus DLX, and the Pigtronix Echolution.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice layout and cabling on that board


----------



## tri99er

Trimmed down to minimal, and loving it


----------



## georgemg

tri99er said:


> Trimmed down to minimal, and loving it


Wow, that's quite a change since your last set up. What are those two pedals on the lower left (they look like overdrive or distortion pedals)?


----------



## KujaSE

Also curious as to how you're powering all ten pedals plus the buffer. Two pp2+'s?


----------



## tri99er

The two bottom ones are a Toneczar Vault (fuzz) and Dove (distortion) both amazing, and yeah a big change up but much better board for me.


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my newest setup. I swapped out my Carbon Copy for a Tone Press. I find I'm playing cleaner on a lot of stuff now, but I felt like my clean sound needed something and I remember liking the Tone Press when I had one before, so it's time for round 2! Also, I'm not happy with the layout atm. I'm hoping to get a George L or Lava Cable kit to make some new cables so I can rearrange stuff.


----------



## mugtastic

been doing major renos on my board setup - different board, new/changed pedals, different power supply setups, different orders, cables etc.

getting close now:


----------



## mugtastic

...and closer:


----------



## georgemg

Did a bit of an overhaul on my small board. Funny how these things happen - I bumped my Carbon Copy off my main board and added it to this one. Once I once I got started, I basically ended up replacing everything but the tuner (from my previous set up with this board).


----------



## TWRC

Here's my latest incarnation. I'm sure it'll change again sooner or later.


----------



## Clean Channel

TWRC said:


> Here's my latest incarnation. I'm sure it'll change again sooner or later.


My kinda board! :food-smiley-004:

I can't quite make out what's sitting next to the EQ; what's that?

Love seeing a couple excellent Canadian builders on there, btw (Dr. Scientist, Retro-Sonic).


----------



## TWRC

Thanks! That Retro-Sonic Preamp pedal is my 'always on pedal' (along with my EQ). The Dr. Scientist Elements is an insane drive pedal. It does some great boost / overdrive sounds but really excels in high gain modes. 

The thing beside the EQ pedal is my slide holder I made out of a wooden dowel and chunk of padauk I had laying around.


----------



## Clean Channel

TWRC said:


> The thing beside the EQ pedal is my slide holder I made out of a wooden dowel and chunk of padauk I had laying around.


Perfect, love it!


----------



## sulphur

Here's my latest. Dirt overkill. :banana:


----------



## hollowbody

sulphur said:


> Here's my latest. Dirt overkill. :banana:


haha, dude, what does that thing weigh?!?!


----------



## sulphur

hollowbody said:


> haha, dude, what does that thing weigh?!?!


----------



## hollowbody

Here's a revised version of my board. I just got a Roadrage Rapidfire (awesome pedal, btw!) so I've set up a "clean" loop of the OD9 and Tone Press and a dirty loop of the OCD and Timmy.


----------



## 335Bob

I've recently finished making this board with Road Rage loop switchers. Baltic birch construction with a tolex covering. Most of the pedals are powered by a Voodoo Lab Power Plus 2. The larger switch strip is going through the front and the smaller one is going through my effects loop. Some of the pedals have been modified and a couple of more remain to be placed. The Fender Pro Junior at the front is for powering a talk box. I'm thinking of getting something smaller for that purpose. I'm really enjoying the configuration and the loop switches have really cleared up my tone.


----------



## hardasmum

After a year or so of buying and selling pedals I've finally found a setup that works live for my current band.


----------



## zurn

Nice board, I also have the Behringer VD400, awesome value.



hardasmum said:


> After a year or so of buying and selling pedals I've finally found a setup that works live for my current band.


----------



## Clean Channel

335Bob said:


> I've recently finished making this board with Road Rage loop switchers. Baltic birch construction with a tolex covering. Most of the pedals are powered by a Voodoo Lab Power Plus 2. The larger switch strip is going through the front and the smaller one is going through my effects loop. Some of the pedals have been modified and a couple of more remain to be placed. The Fender Pro Junior at the front is for powering a talk box. I'm thinking of getting something smaller for that purpose. I'm really enjoying the configuration and the loop switches have really cleared up my tone.


Wow! I love the way you recessed the looper; well done! Also love the power switch. I built a recessed power bar into my board that I use for the same purpose, but it's not nearly as elegant as that.

Does the entire board fit into a hard case of some kind? (I only ask because I'm perplexed by the way the jacks on the right seem to protrude from the peripheral of the board).

Again, love it!


----------



## hardasmum

Yeah the Behringer sounds great for $50. I can't rationalize spending $150 on a delay pedal that I use for one verse of one song. 



zurn said:


> Nice board, I also have the Behringer VD400, awesome value.
> 
> 
> 
> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a year or so of buying and selling pedals I've finally found a setup that works live for my current band.
Click to expand...


----------



## 335Bob

Clean Channel. Thanks for the compliment. The top panel sits right on the front edge of the loopers. Access is easy from the underside. As for the 4 jacks on the right and the 2 on top . They are locking 1/4" jacks. 








The AC is supplied by a twist-lok plug. When everything is unplugged there are no protrusions. I'm about to order the hardware to build a roadcase for it. Maybe I'll install some wheels on one end to roll it around like a hand truck. It's not too heavy but then again it's not light!


----------



## Clean Channel

335Bob said:


> Clean Channel. Thanks for the compliment. The top panel sits right on the front edge of the loopers. Access is easy from the underside. As for the 4 jacks on the right and the 2 on top . They are locking 1/4" jacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AC is supplied by a twist-lok plug. When everything is unplugged there are no protrusions. I'm about to order the hardware to build a roadcase for it. Maybe I'll install some wheels on one end to roll it around like a hand truck. It's not too heavy but then again it's not light!


Sounds like it'll be a killer rig when it's all done! Make sure to post some pics of the completed road case and wheels, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Sneaky

My latest ensemble...


----------



## Guest

Sneaky said:


> My latest ensemble...


largetongue


----------



## NB_Terry

What's the homemade looking pedal in the middle? Is this the fuzz you got? Where are they available?


----------



## Sneaky

NB_Terry said:


> What's the homemade looking pedal in the middle? Is this the fuzz you got? Where are they available?


Yeah. It's a Cornish G2 clone. I bought it from someone on this board who built it. Really nice fuzz.


----------



## terminalvertigo

_







_


----------



## sulphur

^^^Nice stuff^^^

Here's the latest, a couple of changes - added the Flex Drive and the Option 5.


----------



## Clean Channel

sulphur said:


> ^^^Nice stuff^^^
> 
> Here's the latest, a couple of changes - added the Flex Drive and the Option 5.


Hey Sulphur, I see you posting all the time, but never realised you're a fellow HUGE board guy! Love it! (Especially all the Dr. Scientist stuff!)


----------



## sulphur

lol 

Thanks CC. Posting all the time and huge board, understatements. 8)
I've seen your board and it's a thing of beauty.
I looked at the PT Grande, but I couldn't afford the forklift to move it after it was full! :banana:

Dr S makes some fine stuff. I'd have an Elements if I wasn't so dirt laden now.


----------



## TWRC

I have an elements and I love it.

Just out of curiousity, how do you like your MythFX Triton? I've been thinking of getting one...



sulphur said:


> lol
> 
> Thanks CC. Posting all the time and huge board, understatements. 8)
> I've seen your board and it's a thing of beauty.
> I looked at the PT Grande, but I couldn't afford the forklift to move it after it was full! :banana:
> 
> Dr S makes some fine stuff. I'd have an Elements if I wasn't so dirt laden now.


----------



## sulphur

It's actually quite a cool little pedal.

I grabbed it here in the forum.

There's a bunch of effects in the one little unit.
Trem+verb, chorus /flanger, phaser+verb.
You can pull the reverb up or off on the settings with it available.

Quite a few features packed into one tiny footprint.


----------



## TWRC

That sounds like it might fit the bill for what I'm looking for. I currently have a Hardwire Tremolo / Rotary that I really like but I would like to have a Chorus / Flanger pedal as well and real estate on the Pedaltrain 2 is tight at the moment. If I were to get something like this, I could replace the Hardwire pedal and maybe make room for some sort of outrageous sounding fuzz. Decisions decisions.


----------



## mugtastic

mugtastic said:


> ...and closer:


perhaps some of you have suggestions for mine - i've gone about as far as i know how to.
here is the latest iteration:










i've tried to deal as well as i can with the fact i'm using a lot of buffered boss pedals, and other supposed "tone sucking" factors (like the eb volume pedal for example).

i replaced the front end of unbuffered a/b/y switcher and buffered boss tuner to a combo of road rage buffered a/b/y switcher and true bypass turbo tuner.

i also moved the volume pedal to near the end, to be able to silence noise from engaged pedals when i turn it down.

another step i took was to try and arrange the order to alternate between buffered and true bypass pedals as much as possible, as it's supposed to degrade sound quality running too many of EITHER type in a row.

i have one dirt pedal before the boost, and one after, plus the compressor is after that to tame unwanted volume boost when i just want to push the distortion level.

delay is after volume to generate "swell trails" and i've always ended my chain with the stereo pan pedal to have 2 outs.


----------



## Milkman

I made a change.

I keep buying rotating speaker and univibe type effects and just never use them. 

I replaced the Option 5 with a compressor. Someone gave me one a few months back and I completely forgot about it.

It's a cheapo, but surprisingly it works very well.

It's not noisy at all.

Ibanez Soundtank CP5











It's no Keeley but I'm surprised at how clean and quiet it is.










Been using this combo a lot lately.


----------



## davetcan

Milkman, that's a really nice straightforward board. Still have an OCD on mine and have come to the conclusion that nothing can replace it. Mines a V3 with settings very close to yours. What's the black thingy top left? wireless ??


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> Milkman, that's a really nice straightforward board. Still have an OCD on mine and have come to the conclusion that nothing can replace it. Mines a V3 with settings very close to yours. What's the black thingy top left? wireless ??


I agree on the OCD. I'd have to check the version on mine. I bought it at a Guitar Center in Nashville about a year ago. It sounds amazing, very touch sensitive.

Yes, the black box on the top left is an AKG wireless.

It goes:

AKG Guitarbug wireless, DOD A/B box, A goes to a Planet Waves strobe tuner, B goes to the JD Crybaby, then to the compressor, OCD, Xotic Effects BB+, Boss Super Chorus, Boss Digital Delay.


Other than a slightly better compressor and possibly a better delay I think it has pretty much everything I need.


----------



## davetcan

Your OCD looks like a V4 which I've never tried but is supposed to be very good. I spent years looking for the right delay and after all of that searching I've ended up with the "lowly" Boss DD-20 which sounds better than most and gives me 5 different presets at my feet, love it.



Milkman said:


> I agree on the OCD. I'd have to check the version on mine. I bought it at a Guitar Center in Nashville about a year ago. It sounds amazing, very touch sensitive.
> 
> Yes, the black box on the top left is an AKG wireless.
> 
> It goes:
> 
> AKG Guitarbug wireless, DOD A/B box, A goes to a Planet Waves strobe tuner, B goes to the JD Crybaby, then to the compressor, OCD, Xotic Effects BB+, Boss Super Chorus, Boss Digital Delay.
> 
> 
> Other than a slightly better compressor and possibly a better delay I think it has pretty much everything I need.


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my new setup added: AnalogMan Bi-Comp,Joyo Ultimate Drive and a Fetto Standard, off to the left is a aux switch for the Timefactor underneath is a Cioks DC-10 brilliant power supply!


----------



## Milkman

To tell the truth, the Boss delay on my board sounds great. 

The only thing missing is programmability.

I don't use a huge variety of delay settings, but three or four would be helpful.

That can wait. 

I'm not currently gigging so I can get the sounds I need, just not quickly.


----------



## adcantor

*my pedal board*

I'm not sure why my image isn't uploading. This is my first time on a forum. Anyhow, My set-up:

EBMM BFR Lukather --> Budda Wah -> 1981 ProCo Rat -> 1981 Ibanez TS808 -IN-> Radial Bigshot Effects loop ->

Loop 1: Blue Bird Tremolo -> Strymon El Capistan Delay -> Dr. Scientist Mini Reverb
Loop 2: Boss PS-3 -> Boss RC-20XL Loop station

-OUT-> Divided by 13 Amp's CJ11

Here's the link:

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r527/adcantor1/smallpedalboardimage.jpg


----------



## Twanger

...


----------



## Milkman

Twanger said:


> This is my latest setup, really loving the tones I'm getting from this board:


Wow, compared to mine that's very clean. I'll bet your tones are smooth as hell.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Evilmusician said:


> Here's my new setup added: AnalogMan Bi-Comp,Joyo Ultimate Drive and a Fetto Standard, off to the left is a aux switch for the Timefactor underneath is a Cioks DC-10 brilliant power supply!


Is it possible to do extreme filter with the ep-2? Something like Rock Robot Rock from Daft Punk?


----------



## Evilmusician

Not familiar with the tune but there are some nice demo's on you tube might give ya an idea great pedal!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzCE74hgwCA&feature=related


----------



## Stevil

I've got 2 guitar pedal boards:
the typewriter case is going for a clean to psychedelic rock sound
http://www.brainwashaudio.com/images/canon/EF/GD Board 2s.jpg

the gun case board is more shoegaze, metal & ambient
http://www.brainwashaudio.com/images/canon/EF/gun case board done1.jpg


----------



## tri99er

Crappy pic, but loving this board, dirt sounds a plenty, simple yet productive. Now to finally get the actual board finished up, though liking the $2 look it has now.


Signal: Dove>Vault>Openhaus FX Loop: Old School>Echo>Wet


----------



## Guest

I've always admired the switch, knob and jack density on those Tone Czar pedals.

His modded Ernie Ball expression pedals are also really nice. His aesthetics appeal greatly to me. His prices...mmm...not so much.


----------



## tri99er

The prices aren't really too bad if bought new, as each of the dirts is really 3 separate pedals in one, and the EQ'ing available on them is insane. The build quality is insane too, would have no issues taking these out and hitting them hard, they are built like tanks.

The other thing is that he is a great builder, and really stands by his products, and will take any recommendations /suggestions to further improve his products, and is unbelievably quick to reply.

They may not be for everyone, but for my setup these 3 pedals kicked off my BJFe collection, though they can be amp specific I have only used 1 or 2 amps that don't fit them due to the headroom requirements of these beasts.

Only bad part is price used, if they come up, and the long wait time if bought new, though they are worth it IMHO, but hard to come by for anyone to just pick one up and try one.


----------



## TWRC

Here's the latest incarnation for me. I had a Hardwire TR-7 Tremolo and Rotary but just had it replaced with the MythFX Triton which in turn made room for the Mastotron. As you can probably tell, I like my different flavours of dirt. The Retro-Sonic Preamp stays on all the time and gives my amp a little bit of oomph. The OCD is used as an overdrive / boost, The Elements for high-gain, Mastotron for fuzz and the white pedal labeled "Siamese Dream" is my V4 IC Op Amp Big Muff clone.


----------



## sulphur

So how are you liking the Triton TWRC?

Great board!


----------



## TWRC

Thanks! 

I really like it. At the end of the day I personally don't think it sounds as good as the standalone units that I've owned in the past. I found the tweakability aspect of the pedal to be a bit limited; however, the reason why I got it is that I don't use too much modulation in the projects that I'm in right now. The odd time that I do use effects like this, I tend to use them in a more subtle manner and this pedal definitely does the trick. I'm just really happy that I'm able to have those sounds at my fingertips if need be and the fact that it barely takes up any real estate on my board.

Moral of the story, if you're looking for a particular sound with a lot of tweaking options, the Triton really isn't for you. If you're looking to add a bit of flavour and free up some pedalboard real estate, then the Triton is definitely an amazing buy. It's your typical Jack of all trades, master of none situation, but i'm not complaining. 



sulphur said:


> So how are you liking the Triton TWRC?
> 
> Great board!


----------



## georgemg

Most recent set up with this board. It's working great for now but if the Fulltone CFV-2 ever comes out, I'll definitely be getting a different board so I can add one.


----------



## zurn

View attachment 873


Here's mine, this is the longest i've gone with a board without any major changes. I'm really impressed with the Line 6 Echo Park. Coming from a DMM, EHX Memory Boy, Carbon Copy, DMM again, Diamond Memory Lane, DMM again, Empress Superdelay, Retro-Sonic Delay, Strymon Elcap, DMM again, Stymon Timeline and now back to basics with the Behringer Vintage Delay (DM2 clone) and an Echo Park.


----------



## mandolinguy

georgemg said:


> Most recent set up with this board. It's working great for now but if the Fulltone CFV-2 ever comes out, I'll definitely be getting a different board so I can add one.


I really like this. Really nice.


----------



## starjag

This is my latest, super simple, nano board.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

starjag said:


> This is my latest, super simple, nano board.


Simple and gets the job done. Very nice


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my latest. I keep mucking around with the drive pedal arrangement, but I'm having success with this for now - though I'm sure I'll change it next week. Or tomorrow.


----------



## sivs

I just switched a few things around after a few years of everything being stable. I've also made a little acoustic/small gigging board on a PT Mini which is pretty cool - need to finish wiring it and get a picture of it up too.


----------



## ElectricMojo

Cool board!
Glad to see another member playing the Fairfield BarberShop.


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Wired it up last night, waiting for my TC Flashback Delay...The Ibanez enclosure houses my A/B switch and my amp's footswitch controls

It's all on a Pedaltrain 2.

The chain is:

Guitar > A/B Box > Polytune > Crybaby Fasel > Small Clone Chorus > Green Rhino OD > MXR Phase 90 > TC Flashback delay (when it arrives) > EB Volume Jr. > Peavey Classic 50 head

All powered by the DC Brick and cabled with Planet Waves Cable Station cables (already had them from an older board)

The Hughes & Kettner Red Box pro eliminates the need for live micing for me.



















Andrew


----------



## Diablo

hollowbody said:


> Here's my latest. I keep mucking around with the drive pedal arrangement, but I'm having success with this for now - though I'm sure I'll change it next week. Or tomorrow.


I love that idea of the taped on settings! so simple!


----------



## hollowbody

Diablo said:


> I love that idea of the taped on settings! so simple!


Yeah, I've been doing that for a while. I forget where I first saw it (maybe on Joe Satriani's rig???) but it works great, especially cuz I put my board into one of Pedaltrain's softcases, so the settings usually get spun around a bit.


----------



## closetmonster.

So I finally got my board home from the jam space, and had some time to take decent pics.




























There's a little open spot that's just waiting for my barbershop to arrive.

Finally think I have the order the way I like it.

gretsch>bmPi>wah>cp10>freeze>lpb-1>sparkle drive>ph7>ch1>#1echo>fender concert ii

Sorry for the blurriness!

-cm.


----------



## sulphur

The latest version. I might be done with this board.
I'm happy with what's loaded on there and the placement.
Other than maybe swapping out a fuzz once in a while,
this year long adventure has come to a conclusion...


----------



## closetmonster.

sulphur said:


> The latest version. I might be done with this board.
> I'm happy with what's loaded on there and the placement.
> Other than maybe swapping out a fuzz once in a while,
> this year long adventure has come to a conclusion...


That board is a work of art!
What kind of music do you play?


----------



## sulphur

Thanks man. I'm really liking it.

I play classic rock mostly, a bit o' metal, some punk stuff.
Not much ambient music going through the board though. 8)

Next on the agenda is a transportable board, this one is going to remain stationary.


----------



## keefsdad

Jeff Lazare's Photos | Facebook


----------



## closetmonster.

I hear ya on the transportable bit. Lugging my board to gigs is becoming a hassle.

Next up for my setup is some George L cables, a buddy in another band picked up an assembly kit for dirt cheap and he said I could use some.
He also happens to be an artisan level jointer, so I've been talking with him about building a custom board with built-in ins and outs and a better power supply. 

Up until now I've just been using a cheapo power-all cable.


----------



## sulphur

A powered unit with isolated outputs is nice to have, for sure.

I considered building a small unit, though it might be more trouble than it's worth to me.
If I had a connection like yourself, I'd sure look into it.

I brought this board out to jam at a buddies a couple of weeks ago and tweaked my back.
Time for a smaller scaled unit!

PedalTrain should have you bench press first to see which unit that suits your lifting capabilities. 8)


----------



## georgemg

Having a second smaller board is great. I used to have a bigger board and had a hard time using it (space-wise) at some of the places I was playing at. The smaller board solved that problem when needed. Even though I've shrunk my main board, I decided to keep my small board anyway. It's on a PT mini, and it's great if you want to make one trip - Mini over the shoulder, guitar in one hand and amp in the other. It really helps when you're playing or jamming somewhere and parking close to the spot is a challenge. 

I had extra pedals to fill my small board though, so that made it easy. If you don't want to build another board, another option is to just split yours on to two boards (maybe two PT2s). That should be easier on your back but still allow you to keep using all the pedals you have.


----------



## sulphur

That's a good idea george, I've considered splitting this board.
The thing I thought about though, is to run everything into the front of the amp on one board,
then everything in the effects loop on another.

That wouldn't solve having to lug everything, just split it up so it's more manageable.

I have enough residual pedals to do up another board, so a scaled down version will probably happen.


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Flashback finally arrived! The distribution centre for Canada is a 5 minute drive from the store and it took two weeks!










~Andrew


----------



## Big_Daddy

My old board.....










And my new board.....










With the recent purchase of an Ethos, I just had to re-build my board around it. The signal chain is:

Guitar>Relay G50 Wireless>Crybaby Wah (out of picture)>Tuner>Ethos>Timmy>Boss CE-2 Chorus>TCE Flashback Delay> Boss BF-3 Flanger>HarmonyMan>Silverface Princeton Reverb=Muchos TONE!!.


----------



## georgemg

Made a few more changes to my small board.










The line up on my main board seems to be staying pretty consistant but this board has definitely been through a lot of changes. Since last August, the line-ups have been:

1. Boss TU2 > Boss CS3 > Boss BD2 > Ibanez Mostortion > Boss DD6
2. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Lovepedal Eternity Burst > CMATMODS Brownie > MXR Carbon Copy
3. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > CMATMODS Sign Drive > CMATMODS Brownie > MXR Carbon Copy
4. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Fulltone GT-500 > MXR Carbon Copy
5. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Fulltone RTO > CMATMODS Brownie > MXR Carbon Copy
6. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Fulltone RTO > CMATMODS Brownie > T.C. Electronic Nova Repeater
7. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Fulltone RTO > CMATMODS Brownie > MXR Carbon Copy
8. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Fulltone RTO > Fulltone OCD > MXR Carbon Copy
9. Boss TU2 > MXR Custom Comp > Fulltone RTO > Fulltone OCD > Diamond Memory Lane JR

Feels like I'm getting closer to my ideal set up, but we'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## Clean Channel

Just got my Seriously Special Twosome!


----------



## Sneaky

Clean Channel said:


> Just got my Seriously Special Twosome!


Holy cow! Nice. I thought I had a big board. That's a lot of knobs right there.


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks! I love big boards! I love knobs!


----------



## tri99er

Couple changes:

Front: PGC>Dove>Vault>Beest>Openhaus
Loop: Echoczar/Angelbaby/Exp Pedal>Old School>Wet


----------



## bluezombie

Imagine this is on a board... XD


----------



## zurn

Here's my current board, just added the buffer and Barbershop.

View attachment 1110


----------



## Clean Channel

zurn said:


> Here's my current board, just added the buffer and Barbershop.
> 
> View attachment 1110


Those are some excellent dirt choices!


----------



## closetmonster.

/drool


Been looking to replace my bmPi with something more compact, how are you liking the wren&cuff compared to the EHX NYC model?


----------



## TWRC

Depending on the era of Big Muff that you're looking for, you should check out the Stomp Under Foot stuff. I think they're really good sounding BMs and in my opinion sound better than anything that EHX is putting out.



closetmonster. said:


> /drool
> 
> 
> Been looking to replace my bmPi with something more compact, how are you liking the wren&cuff compared to the EHX NYC model?


----------



## exhausted

Using the tech21 blondes as an "ampless" setup and really liking them. It's working very well.


----------



## Guest

exhausted said:


> Using the tech21 blondes as an "ampless" setup and really liking them. It's working very well.


That's really nice. My backup is a Tech21 Blonde run direct. Surprisingly effective.


----------



## Morkolo

I have a few pedals but it's basically just the Boss GT10 is all I've been using for the past year, I'm really happy with it so far. The only thing I'd like to add to it right now is a volume pedal with a nice sweep. For bass I just use the Boss Bass Chorus and a Snark tuner attached to the headstock.


----------



## exhausted

iaresee said:


> That's really nice. My backup is a Tech21 Blonde run direct. Surprisingly effective.


Thanks. Yes, they definitely exceeded my expectations. Struggled with PODs for a long time. Wish I had tried these sooner.


----------



## hollowbody

exhausted said:


> Using the tech21 blondes as an "ampless" setup and really liking them. It's working very well.


That's really cool. Can you explain what's going on here a bit? Specifically at the Out-to-board side with the JDI and Baggs units?


----------



## exhausted

hollowbody said:


> That's really cool. Can you explain what's going on here a bit? Specifically at the Out-to-board side with the JDI and Baggs units?


Well, the musicom is a programmable loop selecting pedal and midi controller. So it's turning on/off the loops to each pedal and changing patches in the M9 and M5 with each preset. It's like a rack system on a pedalboard. It has eight loops with the ability to patch other things in between loops four and five. Saves on the tap dancing. It has buffers before Loop 1 and Loop 5 as well which allow clean signal splitting and whatnot. It has a tuner output as well that mutes everything and sends the input to the tuner. Also has an expression pedal input so that little tap pedal is set up to send tap tempo to the M5.

The silver box under the altoids tin is a patch panel with some extra bits. The input is just a pass through, as are output A and B. The last output is a blended mix of two signals with phase correction on one if needed. It's a circuit from runoffgroove.com. I had an extra buffer on one output for a while but have since taken it out. The musicom can also do channel switching/reverb on/off etc. on an amp so I added a pass through for that (Func 1/2) too although I don't use it.



















So the chain goes wah -> into the silver box which just passes through into the musicom.
Loop 1 - homemade dynacomp compressor
Loop 2 - POG 2 (organ sounds and octave down mostly)
Loop 3 - Phase 90 (hacked up to be closer to the old script specs)
Loop 4 - homemade fulltone OCD which some tweaks
Out of loop 4 into the volume pedal, then into the M9 which does special teams duty (flange, slap echo, goofy fuzzes, pads etc.)
Loop 5 - line out though the patch panel Output B into the Baggs DI. This is my acoustic line. So I have patches set up where I use some effects from the M9 and/or the looper of the M9 with my acoustics. When loop 5 is on, everything downstream is cut off (blank plug in the return jack on this loop). The baggs just does a bit of EQ and sounds really nice.
Loop 6 - WH Green Rhino. The only tubecreamer style pedal I've ever liked.
Loop 7 - WH Fat Sandwich. My latest ex-distortion pedal.
Loop 8 - Diamond Memory Lane Jr delay set to kill dry mode. When this loop is on, the signal is split. One goes to the ML jr and gives repeats only. The other continues on to the output of the musicom.

The output of the musicom goes to the M5 which does mostly reverb. The left side of the M5's output goes to Output A of the patch box and out to one of the blondes. That's the main signal. The right side of the M5, along with the output of the ML jr, goes into the blend portion of the patch box and gets mixed together and sent to the other blonde. So that's sort of a wet signal and allows some nice stereo delay and reverb. I could do this with one blonde if I put it before the ML jr and the M5 but I prefer the sound before the "amp". Also means I can plug into my real amps without changing anything. I've never used amp effects loops.

The outputs of the blondes are sent to the stereo JDI which is kind of extraneous most of the time but has ground lift and some other features which can be handy.

So it's stupidly complicated but actually really easy to use and program. I'm an automation engineer so I got a little carried away seeing how much functionality I could jam into it. It's heavy as well but it's fun to use and the ampless route sort of balances out the ridiculousness of the pedalboard.

Old shot of the bottom.


----------



## pattste

exhausted said:


> Using the tech21 blondes as an "ampless" setup and really liking them. It's working very well.


Wow. This is one of the most ingenious and flexible pedal board setup that I've seen. 

I have a much smaller pedalboard but I do something similar to what you're doing with the Tech 21 Blondes and the JDI. When I'm not using an amp, my signal goes from the pedalboard's out into a Hermida Reverb and into a Carl Martin Rock Bug. The Rock Bug is a preamp/speaker simiulator with both DI and headphone outs. I can practice late at night with headphones or plug direct to PA when I have to and still use my regular pedalboard.

You have a very nice setup, well laid out and the wiring is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Clean Channel

I *HAD* to post again, as I just got the Tone Grenade from Stunt Monkey Pedals (in Alberta, yes another great Canadian builder!). 

Such an gorgeous sounding, tube driven, light to mid OD pedal. AND, the LED is located underneath the tube, lighting it up blue (I tried to show better in second pic).

There was a minor hiccup with my order, and David from Stunt Monkey sorted it out in no time. Absolutely incredible communication and customer service, I simply cannot recommend them enough!


----------



## TWRC

A variant of what I'm using at shows right now. I rebuilt my aux box with some tougher momentary switches, added the new Whammy and Source Audio EQ. I also re-added my wah after a year or so of not using one (still feels weird). There's an Eventide Space that will go where the TimeFactor is and a DD-7 where the Verbzilla is depending on the nature of the project that I'm in. Underneath, there's my usual Pedal Power Plus 2, but I also have a Pedal Power Digital that's powering the Eventide stuff and Whammy. Fun times.


----------



## sulphur

Is that a PT Pro TWRC? Nice board!

I see that your still rocking the Triton. What settings are you usually using?
I've been using mine mostly for the tremolo.


----------



## TWRC

It's actually a Pedaltrain 3. I don't have big enough muscles to carry the Pedaltrain Pro. 

The Triton is pretty perfect for what I use it for. It's pretty much always in Tremolo mode, but the odd time when I have my Jazzmaster plugged in, I can't help but throw a Flanger on for some of those Robert Smith style tones.


----------



## Evilmusician

Looks like a cool pedal I'm gassin for one now !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur

The Triton is from MythFX...

MythFX Triton

Pretty versatile little pedal.
Plenty of features packed into a tiny unit.
Good for small, or cramped boards.
I'm eyeing up the delay/envelope filter/ring modulator...

MythFX Infinium


----------



## TWRC

Do I even want to click on that link???



sulphur said:


> The Triton is from MythFX...
> 
> MythFX Triton
> 
> Pretty versatile little pedal.
> Plenty of features packed into a tiny unit.
> Good for small, or cramped boards.
> I'm eyeing up the delay/envelope filter/ring modulator...
> 
> MythFX Infinium


----------



## Evilmusician

New Board very happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fretboard

View attachment 1324


Polytune> EP Booster (always on)> TC Nova Dynamics (use the compressor a fair bit - noise gate only with my strat that doesn't have a reverse-wound middle pickup)> Wampler Ecstasy> Wampler Black '65> EH POG 2> TC Nova Repeater> Boss Loop Station RC3.

Typically I'd use the stereo outputs on the Repeater to a '96 Matchless Spitfire and a Marshall micro stack (usually for the drummer to use as a monitor) - if I'm using the Looper then I tend to run one output from the Repeater to it, and run the "loops" straight through the Marshall and "play/overdub" through the Matchless so it gives everything a little more depth.

The majority of the time, I'm just running the EP Booster into the Matchless with the Ecstasy for a fatter, warmer lead tone and the Black '65 for a brighter, rhythm tone. POG comes out for some faux-organ fun (intro to Mr. Crowley, Turn It On Again by Genesis, assorted Grateful Dead noodling, etc.) but it's still just a little too under-explored at this point to be much more than a one-trick pony until I spend more time finding other usable tones for it.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Korg Pitch Black tuner - BBE Orange Squash compressor - BBE Green Screamer overdrive - Joyo EQ - JamMan switch - Biyang delay - Whirlwind A/B/Y


----------



## ga20t




----------



## Guest

A DIY board I put together. Still need to run cables and hide everything. Also going to cover it in something some day 

View attachment 1334
View attachment 1335
View attachment 1336
View attachment 1337


Only the bottom row is hooked up and I keep swapping out the TS9 for a Keeley comp and a Boss EQ. I love the EQ aside from the built in hissssssssss.


----------



## pattste

CheopisIV,

Nice, but I have to ask. Why two Boss Blues Drivers? The one in the top row appears to be Keeley-modded and the other not, is that right?

Also, have you considered how much this thing is going to weight? LOL


----------



## Guest

One BD-2 is a Monte Allums Mod (not sure which mod) and the other is stock... the modded one is so much more 'Tube Screameresque' with it's clarity, but I still like the grit, clang and hiss of the original once in a while. Weight of the board isn't an issue as it won't be leaving my basement, but you're right, it's a beast! The heavier the better in this house though with two kids under 3 who love to move the pedals and turn the knobs. Pre-board, it all ended up in a pile on the floor on more than one occasion! 

My intent is to build myself pedals to kick the commercial stuff off the board as I expand my own offerings; it's definitely a work in progress type setup as I really have a hard time letting go of my pedals, as evidenced by the pile under the table. I may have to build another for the rest of the stuff kicking around.


----------



## sulphur

I see that your Tone Grenade is last in the chain.

Are you using it for a clean boost?


----------



## Guest

It's built to be an uncolored clean boost and _mostly _pulls it off. 

I tried a bunch of different boost ideas (LPB-1, FETs, Opamps, etc etc etc) but every so-called 'uncolored clean boost' pedal changed the sound! I went the tube route for as clean a boost as I could get. It does a bit of treble enhancing so not entirely untouched, but it's more pure ie:what goes in comes back out the same. 

It does get crunchy with hot pickups and I've recently untied the bias (gain) cap so it has a broader range to the gain and overdrive, but dial gain to 0 and it tends to add harmonics without too much breakup on 9V. At 12V it has a whole lot more headroom and a lot more clean boost before breakup. Whatever pedal sits in front tends to come out just a bit fatter and richer which was what I wanted, but some high gain pedals tend to sound mushy through the Tone Grenade. It does it's bestand most significant tonal work in front of a solid state amp, but is also decent into a tube amp.


----------



## Evilmusician

Little update! wah is off the board to make room for the new acquisition Source Audio Distortion Pro (man this thing is nuts!)


----------



## Guest

Evilmusician said:


> Little update! wah is off the board to make room for the new acquisition Source Audio Distortion Pro (man this thing is nuts!)


The foldback distortion on that looks like it'd be hella fun to play with -- is it?


----------



## Evilmusician

Oh yeah it is! pretty crazy and unpredictable ,the normal settings could be used for normal gigs, but I'm more interested in the weird stuff ,right now I'm playing in a instrumental progressive band and the SADP is a alot of fun for coming up with creative parts .


----------



## vadsy

I love the look of this thing! What kind of wood is that board made from? 

Vadim




Raymonty said:


> This is the 2nd board I have built. Still looking for the perfect pedalboard configuration...efficiency and usefulness balanced with aesthetics. Think I'm getting close, but I am working on version 3 right now. I figure pedals can always be swapped in and out, but the board is "home" so I have to be comfortable with it


----------



## exhausted

Update.


----------



## Chito

Here's my "minimalistic" board... at least compared to a lot of boards in here. 










Cmatmods Deeelay <- Hermida Zendrive <- Mojo Pedals Klon Klone <- Plutoneium Chi-wah-wah <- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner


----------



## Evilmusician

Small update got my Strymon Flint ! great sounding pedal !


----------



## bobb

Here's the most recent incarnation


----------



## Ti-Ron

How's the CHi Wah-Wah?


Chito said:


> Here's my "minimalistic" board... at least compared to a lot of boards in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmatmods Deeelay <- Hermida Zendrive <- Mojo Pedals Klon Klone <- Plutoneium Chi-wah-wah <- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner


----------



## vadsy

Evilmusician said:


> Small update got my Strymon Flint ! great sounding pedal !


Congrats on the Flint! I've been waiting for mine to arrive, I think and hope this week is it. I sent it to family in Houston, to avoid certain hangups at the border and to save on shipping, but it arrived 4 weeks earlier than it was supposed to and they were away on vacation. When they got back and offered to send it I got notice my Skreddy Dlx LunMod Mini was about done so I told them to wait and ship together, needless to say the wait has been excruciating. I'm jacked to get a fuzz and trem back on the board since having sold them to finance this latest round of gear. I'm assuming you've had a tremolo on the board before, if so, how does the Flint compare?


----------



## Chito

Ti-Ron said:


> How's the CHi Wah-Wah?


It takes a bit of getting used to but not too long. You can change the "voicing" accordingly and I like the part that it doesn't have an off/on switch. I have a video from the gig we did which has me using it but it was only for about 8 seconds. LOL


----------



## bzrkrage

My new board. Pedals to come.
View attachment 1429
View attachment 1430


----------



## bchaffin72

Pretty simple, since it's just a home practice setup. BOSS DS-1 distortion into a Behringer UC200 Stereo Ultra Chorus, into the amp.


----------



## Evilmusician

I have had a couple Tremolo's on my board before Boss TR-2 ,and a Fulltone Supra Trem ,I'm really liking the Flint so far the reverbs are great ! The Trem I use most is the 65 photocell I really like the chop you can get with that thing! The board I have it on now is for a progressive rock/fusion thing i do with a couple friends (odd time signatures ,for the sake of odd time signatures lol!) plus we jam some Rush ,Floyd ,Porcupine Tree type stuff fun times!


----------



## vadsy

Thanks for the input and background. I sold a Diamond Trem to buy the Flint even though I really liked what I had I just wanted to try something different. I thought first I would go for the Empress but ended up convinced that it would be similar to the Diamond. The Diamond can do subtle all the way to machine gun chaos and a few other things to boot, I'm worried the Flint is going to be pretty reserved but you gave me hope when you mentioned chop.


----------



## loudtubeamps

:rockon2:


----------



## exhausted

Ok, that's it. I'm done. Replaced the M9 with the space and timefactor. The memory lane jr got bumped to my small board and that space got filled with the dual aux switch that i made for the eventides. That switch also sends tap tempo via midi to the M5.

gtr in through the patch bay into the musicom
loop 1: DIY dynacomp
loop 2: script modded phase 90
loop 3: rhino
loop 4: fat sandwich
out of the musicom, into the wah, then volume, then M5, back into the musicom (tuner out from the musicom to the polytune)
loop 5: pickle
loop 6: pork loin
loop 7: empty but instead sends on/bypass to the timefactor via midi
loop 8: empty but sends on/bypass to the space via midi
out of the musicom into the "in" on the patch bay. I put a loop in there to be able to patch in something off board. In this case, the tech 21s that I use for "amps". So, send/return through whatever. out of the patch bay into the timefactor. Splits to stereo out into the Space. Out of the Space through the patch panel to my mixer. *phwew*.


----------



## Clean Channel

Awesome board!


----------



## exhausted

Thanks. I try to justify its ridiculousness with the fact that it's ampless 90% of the time. I'm really happy with how it sounds.


----------



## loudtubeamps

exhausted said:


> Ok, that's it. I'm done. Replaced the M9 with the space and timefactor. The memory lane jr got bumped to my small board and that space got filled with the dual aux switch that i made for the eventides. That switch also sends tap tempo via midi to the M5.
> 
> gtr in through the patch bay into the musicom
> loop 1: DIY dynacomp
> loop 2: script modded phase 90
> loop 3: rhino
> loop 4: fat sandwich
> out of the musicom, into the wah, then volume, then M5, back into the musicom (tuner out from the musicom to the polytune)
> loop 5: pickle
> loop 6: pork loin
> loop 7: empty but instead sends on/bypass to the timefactor via midi
> loop 8: empty but sends on/bypass to the space via midi
> out of the musicom into the "in" on the patch bay. I put a loop in there to be able to patch in something off board. In this case, the tech 21s that I use for "amps". So, send/return through whatever. out of the patch bay into the timefactor. Splits to stereo out into the Space. Out of the Space through the patch panel to my mixer. *phwew*.


 Wholly Shite! do you have 2 left feet, 
as well as the right one?
phew is right.
I bet you and the energizer bunny have a thing going on! 
Nice set-up. cheers, Doug


----------



## loudtubeamps

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/360482135445...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7852wt_1071

Anyone have 4 or 5 of these kickin' around in the closet?


----------



## exhausted

loudtubeamps said:


> Wholly Shite! do you have 2 left feet,
> as well as the right one?
> phew is right.
> I bet you and the energizer bunny have a thing going on!
> Nice set-up. cheers, Doug


I just get my kids to stomp as required. It was either that or a trained octopus. 

The musicom thing is programmable so no extra legs are required.


----------



## bzrkrage

Finished! For the moment anywho.
View attachment 1441
View attachment 1442


----------



## LowWatt

Made by my girlfriend for my birthday/show last night. A big surprise and it's the actual pedalboard that I used to play the show. Pedalboard itself is rice crispies all around the edge and Oreo crumble for the base. The cakes (pedals) are chocolate with peanut butter icing. FWIW I use the real version with a Bass VI style guitar made by Shyboy Guitars.


----------



## greco

LowWatt said:


> Made by my girlfriend for my birthday/show last night. A big surprise and it's the actual pedalboard that I used to play the show. Pedalboard itself is rice crispies all around the edge and Oreo crumble for the base. The cakes (pedals) are chocolate with peanut butter icing. FWIW I use the real version with a Bass VI style guitar made by Shyboy Guitars.


This pedalboard takes the cake !!

By far the best pedalboard yet, IMHO .....One that I could really enjoy (I hardly ever use pedals).

Congratulations to your girlfriend...She is obviously very artistic and skilled.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Spikezone

Here's my humble board in its latest incarnation:










I'd love to add a Slash Octave Fuzz, replace the Daddy-O with a Wampler Sovereign, get rid of the CE-2 (I like the sound of the Supervibe better) and replace it with an as-yet undetermined Flanger, maybe also a Reverb of some sort, then I will consider it finished. For the meantime, and considering the fact that I don't get out gigging at all, I am quite happy with the way it all sounds. I used to run the modulation pedals through my effects loop, but found that it really sucked the volume out of my whole rig for some reason, so I have happily gone back to running them all into the front end of my amp. The removable top lid of the box is also wedge-shaped to use as a small amp stand for my YCV-50, and just in case I ever need to mic up my amp, it has a base for a goose-neck built into it. By the way, I am really happy with the AMT wah. And, oh yeah, I guess I have a bit of a Tigger fixation...
-Mikey
P.S., I have been thinking about picking up a used Marshall Regenerator for the time-being. I know they are not the best at any of the effects they do, but for the price, they sound pretty versatile and it might be a good temporary fix til I find something better. Any thoughts from anyone here on that subject?


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Made by my girlfriend for my birthday/show last night. A big surprise and it's the actual pedalboard that I used to play the show. Pedalboard itself is rice crispies all around the edge and Oreo crumble for the base. The cakes (pedals) are chocolate with peanut butter icing. FWIW I use the real version with a Bass VI style guitar made by Shyboy Guitars.


Dude: put a ring on her. That's awesome.

Edit: holy *** I meant "on" not "in"! Dammit iPhone!


----------



## zurn

LowWatt said:


> Made by my girlfriend for my birthday/show last night. A big surprise and it's the actual pedalboard that I used to play the show. Pedalboard itself is rice crispies all around the edge and Oreo crumble for the base. The cakes (pedals) are chocolate with peanut butter icing. FWIW I use the real version with a Bass VI style guitar made by Shyboy Guitars.


That is a thing of beauty!! There are no words and I can type to describe my thoughts right now


----------



## mister.zed

Spikezone, what do you think of the Daddy-O? I've been thinking of picking one up for a while. Seen them used every so often for ~$35.


----------



## Spikezone

mister.zed said:


> Spikezone, what do you think of the Daddy-O? I've been thinking of picking one up for a while. Seen them used every so often for ~$35.


It's a pretty warm-sounding overdrive, in my opinion. I like it and use it a lot. I think you would probably like it too, especially for the price you could pick one up for used nowadays. The only reason I would be thinking about replacing it with a Wampler is that the Sovereign seems like it is pretty versatile, and I'm practical/cheap and seem to go for pedals that give me a few more sound options to choose from, so I can have less on my board. Not exactly the guitar geek approach, but it works for me
-Mikey


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my latest revision after picking up the Carl Martin Plexitone (which is absolutely outstanding, btw). The Tech 21 British is on there as a backup in case my amp goes south on me at a gig.


----------



## zurn

hollowbody said:


> Here's my latest revision after picking up the Carl Martin Plexitone (which is absolutely outstanding, btw). The Tech 21 British is on there as a backup in case my amp goes south on me at a gig.


I've always liked your boards, simple, tasteful and effective.


----------



## hollowbody

zurn said:


> I've always liked your boards, simple, tasteful and effective.


Thanks! I used to have much bigger boards, but the last couple of years I've really enjoyed challenging myself to build a great-sounding and versatile rig that I can fit on a PT Jr.

The Superdelay is the star here. It's so much more than just a delay. I use it to get some great slapback or reverb to suit the 50's and 60's rock I play, but I can also bring up reverse delays, or a nice shimmer to get some weird noises for more modern stuff. It just makes my rig sound so nice. I'm also super-impressed with the cheapie EHX chorus. That thing is a serious sleeper! It's instant 80's when I turn that guy on, especially when I'm using a dotted 8th delay with it.

I'll have to make a vid of all my delays.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

right now the signal chain flows this way:

TC Electronics Polytuner --> HP-1 Harmonic Percolator --> Crispy Creme Vitamin G Treble Booster --> Analogman Sunface NKT275 high gain --> EHX Stereo Memory Man w/ Hazarai

I've got gas for the following:

Diamond Tremolo & Compressor
Wren & Cuff Caprid (even though I don't need more dirt pedals, I feel I need at least 1 muff type pedal, and this seems to be the best)
a Loop-Master (4 loops, master bypass & aby switch)


----------



## axeblade

This is my first attempt at building my own board. It turned out pretty much how I envisioned it but after using it for a while I decided it wasn't what I was looking for. I put too much of a tilt on it and it was still a mess of wires. I don't need to travel with it so portability wasn't an issue. Just not happy with this thing so I'm currently in the process of building what I hope will be the last one I'll ever need. I'll put up a pic when its done.


IMG]







[


----------



## Clean Channel

I look forward to seeing the new one!


----------



## pattste

My new pedalboard. Pedaltrain Jr., Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus, Mighty Bright Duet lights. The signal chain goes like this: Korg Pitchblack -> MXR/CAE MC401 Boost -> Hermida Zendrive -> Fulltone Supa-Trem -> Hermida Reverb -> Carl Martin Rock Bug. This last pedal offers a headphone out for practice as well as an XLR direct out if going direct. When playing through an amp, I go directly from the Supa-Trem to the amp and don't go through the Reverb and Rock Bug.

I used to have a smaller Pedaltrain Mini with just four pedals and was using a Visual Sound 1 Spot. With the bigger board and more pedals, the 1 Spot was way too noisy for my liking. I cannot believe the difference the Pedal Power 2 Plus made. The pedalboard is now so quiet that I have to pluck strings to confirm that everything's working.

This is a dream setup for practicing through headphones as it feels and sounds like I'm playing through my amp to a good extent. This is turning out to be a pretty expensive board but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## axeblade

So heres the board so far. I put the strat in there so you can judge the size of it. Still needs some sanding and painting and the velcro treatment, and a few other things. Pretty happy with how its taking shape

[









Here it is from a side view.....











And here's a view under the hood. Going to have the Pedal Power mounted underneath.


----------



## hollowbody

pattste said:


> Mighty Bright Duet lights


Man, I dig those lights!!! Where do you get them?!?!


----------



## Clean Channel

axeblade said:


> So heres the board so far. I put the strat in there so you can judge the size of it. Still needs some sanding and painting and the velcro treatment, and a few other things. Pretty happy with how its taking shape
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from a side view.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a view under the hood. Going to have the Pedal Power mounted underneath.


That board is HUGE! I love it! Go big or go home! I can't wait to see it loaded up and ready to rock!


----------



## Prosonic

Here's a photo someone took of my pedal board at a recent show. Works great for what I'm into!


----------



## pattste

hollowbody said:


> Man, I dig those lights!!! Where do you get them?!?!


I bought them at Italmélodie in Montreal but they are sold in many music stores. Here's a link to the exact product. I put a small piece of velcro on the front of the board and a small piece on the clip. It is not ideal but it will do the job. My old Pedaltrain Mini had a bevel at the front where I could clip the lights. The Jr. doesn't have that.


----------



## Voxguy76

hollowbody said:


> pattste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Bright Duet lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I dig those lights!!! Where do you get them?!?!
Click to expand...

The dollar store has them. I picked up a few awhile ago. Great little lights for a dark stage.


----------



## pattste

Nobody commented on the Smurf guitar player. Disappointed.


----------



## axeblade

pattste said:


> Nobody commented on the Smurf guitar player. Disappointed.


I was actually wondering why a smurf would need a pedal board the size of a soccer field.....


----------



## exhausted

Last update, I swear. Now I'm as happy with the bottom of the board as the top.


----------



## pattste

exhausted said:


> Last update, I swear. Now I'm as happy with the bottom of the board as the top.



I've emailed Rebecca at Premier Guitar. She'll be in touch for a rig rundown video.

Seriously,kksjur. I can't even imagine the multitude of sounds you can get from a board like that. I'd be very interested if you could identify all pedals, explain the signal flow, etc. And tell us what kind of music you play.


----------



## exhausted

pattste said:


> I've emailed Rebecca at Premier Guitar. She'll be in touch for a rig rundown video.
> 
> Seriously,kksjur. I can't even imagine the multitude of sounds you can get from a board like that. I'd be very interested if you could identify all pedals, explain the signal flow, etc. And tell us what kind of music you play.


Well, against my better judgement, this is my soundcloud. None of it is very good. Basically if I'm singing, it's mellower. If it's instrumental, it's heavier. I don't know. I like doing acoustic things and then layer effects heavy guitar over top. Most of this wasn't done with this board though. But was done mostly with PODs and other means of quiet, direct recording. I like Muse, Radiohead, Idlewild, Jeff Buckley, old U2, Ryan Adams, Jayhawks, Stereophonics. I don't get much time to write and record these days.

I'm nothing but a hobbyist. But I'm also a professional automation engineer. So I like making things do stuff. The goal was to build something that could be used for recording and live and all fit on one board. No amps. My only failure was I had to sacrifice running my acoustic through here too. Ran out of loops and space.

The board can do anything short of metal and with the M5 I'm sure I could find a way to do that too if I tried but I don't listen to/never tried to play really heavy music.

The heart of the board is the musicomlab which switches 8 pedals in loops (tuner engaged when mute is turned on) and also controls presets via MIDI PC and bypass via MIDI CC for the two eventides and the M5. All the amp sounds come from the Tech 21 Blonde (Fender) and Liverpool (Vox) pedals. So I just run this direct for recording. Could go to a PA for live. Or just leave the Tech 21s off and go into amps. All I need is one pedal board though. I never turn my amps on anymore. I used PODs for years until I discovered the Tech 21s. Power supplies are Voodoo Labs PP2+ and Digital. Lights are just a USB hub and LEDs. All on a pedaltrain pro. Haven't weighed it. Scared to.

Signal flow was described a few posts back but to update:
- Guitar in through the patch panel on the middle left into the musicom and through the first four loops.
- 1) homemade MXR dynacomp clone 2) MXR Phase 90 reissue with mods 3) Way Huge Green Rhino (TS-style overdrive) 4) Way Huge Fat Sandwich (brown-soundish distortion)
- Out of the musicom into the volume pedal.
- Out of the volume into the M5 which does some slap echo, pitch shifting, whatever is needed. 
- Out of the M5 into the little blue SHO clone for boost. Not in a loop. Available all the time.
- Out of the boost into the patch panel again. Has a loop built into the top for inserting more effects offboard like a wah or whatever. Return of that loop goes back into the musicom for loops 5-8.
- 5) Way Huge Swollen Pickle (based on an IC Muff with more control) 6) Way Huge Pork Loin (low gain overdrive and clean boost). 7) Tech 21 Blonde (for all Fender amp sounds. Takes pedals really well so all the higher gain stuff goes into this) 8) Tech 21 Liverpool (all the Vox chimey stuff. Really nice cleans but has great overdrive on it's own)
- Out of the musicom and back into the patch panel for another loop to insert an effect after the "amps" if wanted.
- Out of that loop into the Eventide Timefactor doing all stereo delays. Loving this pedal. I love stereo delay.
- Stereo out of the Timefactor into the Eventide Space doing all reverbs. Stereo reverb is also addictive.

The pedal on the bottom left is full of auxiliary switches for the Eventides. I have it configured to do the following.
*) Send tap tempo to the Timefactor and M5 *) Send the timefactor A delay echos into oscillation *) Switch between A and B delays within each preset on the Timefactor
*) Engage the hotswitch on the Space (infinite reverb, turn on tremolo, varies by preset) *) Adjust the mix on the reverb *) Adjust the decay on the reverb


----------



## axeblade

Just finished the new board. Haven't actually wired the pedals in yet but its good to go.










And drumroll please..................






















[/IMG]


----------



## sulphur

Cool build axeblade. Bonus points for the Spiderman tin.


----------



## georgemg

Most recent for this one. Hard to tell from the photo but the EP comes after the OCD in the signal chain. I prefer the sound of it there, but this was the best way I could get it to fit on the board.










Korg Pitchblack > T1M Buffer > MXR Custom Comp > OCD > Xotic EP Booster > Wampler Analog Echo


----------



## Evilmusician

Yet some more changes there's a Boss volume pedal and a Crybaby Wah usually off to the side ....


----------



## decentface

Here is my board! but as always its keep changing largetongue


----------



## Clean Channel

Made a few more changes recently.

I might stir up some controversy with the Farndurk Mega 9 on there. 9kkhhd

I picked it up used for a good price on TGP, and (despite their recent troubles) I'm loving it. It's a very transparent and massively tweakable OD and compressor, and after toying with it for a while I'm sure I'm keeping it!


----------



## exhausted

Dumped the Swollen Pickle and added an Aqua-Puss for slap echo which I use much more frequently. 










And built this little sidecar board for bass and acoustic plus my old octaver and my new old original DMM (thanks Greenbacker).


----------



## Clean Channel

Great board exhausted!


----------



## exhausted

Thanks. It's getting a little out of control now but all the main stuff is still contained on one board for when I drag it out of the house. I suppose at some point I might rack it all but I'm not in a hurry. I like this arrangement because I can still reach everything to engage pedals normally without using all the programmability.


----------



## axeblade

Locked & Loaded & Rockin the House!


----------



## Clean Channel

Awesome axeblade, that looks great!


----------



## the5chord

Clean Channel said:


> Made a few more changes recently.
> 
> I might stir up some controversy with the Farndurk Mega 9 on there. 9kkhhd
> 
> I picked it up used for a good price on TGP, and (despite their recent troubles) I'm loving it. It's a very transparent and massively tweakable OD and compressor, and after toying with it for a while I'm sure I'm keeping it!


link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Clean Channel

Sorry! Photobucket completely reworked their site in the past week, and as a result most of my old embedded links don't work. I'll go back and edit that post as well as post it here again:










Another update is that I'm building a second all-Boss board, and it's coming along beautifully! Over the past couple of years I've found myself with a growing interest and affection for Boss compact effects. They've made some great sounding and unique effects over the years, and I've had tons of fun exploring and collecting them.

This secondary board will be a grab-and-go fun board for gigs, jams, or to loop and play along with. 

What I have so far sounds and operates more beautifully than I ever dreamed. the whole thing should be done by the end of the month, I'll be sure to pop in and post pics.


----------



## sulphur

I always enjoy gazing at the evolving rendition of your board CC.

I look forward to seeing the BOSS board too.


----------



## the5chord

Clean Channel said:


> Sorry! Photobucket completely redid their site in the past week, and as a result most of my old embedded links don't work. I'll go back and edit that post as well as post it here again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another update is that I'm building a second all-Boss board, and it's coming along beautifully! Over the past couple of years I've found myself with a growing interest and affection for Boss compact effects. They've made some great sounding and unique effects over the years, and I've had tons of fun exploring and collecting them.
> 
> This secondary board will be a grab-and-go fun board for gigs, jams, or to loop and play along with.
> 
> What I have so far sounds and operates more beautifully than I ever dreamed. the whole thing should be done by the end of the month, I'll be sure to pop in and post pics.


thats a nice board. Did you used to have a timeline on there? I recently picked up a dmmtt. Going to see if it can kick my timefactor off the board to sit next to the timeline.


----------



## Clean Channel

the5chord said:


> thats a nice board. Did you used to have a timeline on there? I recently picked up a dmmtt. Going to see if it can kick my timefactor off the board to sit next to the timeline.


Thanks! And enjoy that DMMTT! 

I've never had a Timeline. I played with my friend's unit and I thought it sounded great! Just not really my thing right now.


----------



## Clean Channel

My all-Boss pedalboard is complete!


The idea has been that I would slot ten Boss effects on to a Pedaltrain Jr, with the option of swapping other Boss effects into each slot as I see fit. I wanted to keep it as organized and efficient as possible, while still making it simple to swap in and out various effects.


For example, the last spot is currently occupied by the PN-2, which is great for in the studio or at home. I might however prefer to replace it with the RC-3 (which is loaded with all my favorite backing tracks) for jamming alone or with friends. Or while playing live I might fill that last slot with the TR-2 which isn't only a tremolo, but thanks to some JHS mods also works as a clean boost, which I would use for leads.


I also made the txt file to keep track of the various pedals (PSA vs ACA), which are daisy chained, a few suggested alternatives, and the mA draws.


The end result is great tones and amazing versatility, all in an easy to carry, grab-and-go package!



















































And despite the fact that it's posted above, just for reference, here's my other way-too-huge-and-complicated (and I love it!) main board:


----------



## Guest

Clean Channel said:


> My all-Boss pedalboard is complete!
> 
> The idea has been that I would slot ten Boss effects on to a Pedaltrain Jr, with the option of swapping other Boss effects into each slot as I see fit. I wanted to keep it as organized and efficient as possible, while still making it simple to swap in and out various effects.
> 
> For example, the last spot is currently occupied by the PN-2, which is great for in the studio or at home. I might however prefer to replace it with the RC-3 (which is loaded with all my favorite backing tracks) for jamming alone or with friends. Or while playing live I might fill that last slot with the TR-2 which isn't only a tremolo, but thanks to some JHS mods also works as a clean boost, which I would use for leads.
> 
> I also made the txt file to keep track of the various pedals (PSA vs ACA), which are daisy chained, a few suggested alternatives, and the mA draws.
> 
> The end result is great tones and amazing versatility, all in an easy to carry, grab-and-go package!


That is so awesome.


----------



## Clean Channel

iaresee said:


> That is so awesome.


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

Been working on one of my own and it's a slow go. Finally got the bottom attached and now have to cover it then run my wires properly.
View attachment 1842
View attachment 1843
View attachment 1844
View attachment 1845
View attachment 1846


----------



## Clean Channel

Looking awesome David! 

If I were you though, I'd be making an all-Stunt Monkey board. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## db62

Clean Channel - awesome boards. Two questions: how do you like your Tremoloessence? If you ever want to part with one of your DM-2 (or are they 3's) please let me know!


----------



## Clean Channel

db62 said:


> Clean Channel - awesome boards. Two questions: how do you like your Tremoloessence? If you ever want to part with one of your DM-2 (or are they 3's) please let me know!


Thanks db62! 

The Tremolessence is a really good sounding tremolo. Lots of versatility in a really small package. There's no tap tempo, but I've never found tap tempo useful on my tremolos. The tone knob is perfect for dialing in a slightly different tone when you hit the pedal. There are some interesting shapes in there, for example square can be even back and forth, very short sound with longer silence, or vice versa. To be honest, I've never been _too _particular about my tremolos (unlike other effects, like delay where I can get a little picky). However, a buddy of mine says my Tremolessence is the best sounding tremolo pedal he's tried, and he's going to be borrowing it for some studio work in the near future.

Yep, those are all DM-2s, and all of them have the mn3005 chip (generally considered more desirable) and the trim pots are untouched (which can be a problem with DM-2s). I love analog delays, and I love the DM-2. Recently I've been keeping an eye out for them, and when I see one for a price I can't refuse I pick it up as a backup. The most recent one, which aside from changed knobs (they were changed decades ago) is in very good condition, I snagged for just $166 shipped. Got that price partly because I was buying a few pedals from the same person and worked out a deal. If I do decide to sell one, I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## db62

Clean Channel said:


> Thanks db62!
> 
> The Tremolessence is a really good sounding tremolo. Lots of versatility in a really small package. There's no tap tempo, but I've never found tap tempo useful on my tremolos. The tone knob is perfect for dialing in a slightly different tone when you hit the pedal. There are some interesting shapes in there, for example square can be even back and forth, very short sound with longer silence, or vice versa.
> 
> Yep, those are all DM-2s, and all of them have the mn3005 chip (generally considered more desirable) and the trim pots are untouched (which can be a problem with DM-2s). I love analog delays, and I love the DM-2. Recently I've been keeping an eye out for them, and when I see one for a price I can't refuse I pick it up as a backup. The most recent one, which aside from changed knobs (they were changed decades ago) is in very good condition, I snagged for just $166 shipped. Got that price partly because I was buying a few pedals from the same person and worked out a deal. If I do decide to sell one, I'll be sure to let you know!


Very cool, thanks for the info. In the early 80s I had both a DM-2 and a DM-3, both of which were sold to buy the rack mount Roland SDE 1000 - all of which I wish I still owned. My board now has a MIJ DD2 as well as a TC Electronic Flashback - some good tone prints in that but I'm looking to reclaim a DM-2 or 3!


----------



## Clean Channel

No worries! Yeah, they really are great delays. You could have never known back then that they'd be so sought after today! Just since you mentioned racks, I have a Yamaha E1010, which is another unique sounding analog delay.

I love the DD-2 and the Flashback. I sold my flashback a while back, but could see me getting another if I needed a lot of delay options in a small package. TC hit it out of the park with that pedal.

Just a head's up, I added this sentence to my previous post: _To be honest, I've never been __too particular about my tremolos (unlike other effects, like delay where I can get a little picky). However, a buddy of mine says my Tremolessence is the best sounding tremolo pedal he's tried, and he's going to be borrowing it for some studio work in the near future._


----------



## db62

Clean Channel said:


> No worries! Yeah, they really are great delays. You could have never known back then that they'd be so sought after today! Just since you mentioned racks, I have a Yamaha E1010, which is another unique sounding analog delay.
> 
> I love the DD-2 and the Flashback. I sold my flashback a while back, but could see me getting another if I needed a lot of delay options in a small package. TC hit it out of the park with that pedal.
> 
> Just a head's up, I added this sentence to my previous post: _To be honest, I've never been __too particular about my tremolos (unlike other effects, like delay where I can get a little picky). However, a buddy of mine says my Tremolessence is the best sounding tremolo pedal he's tried, and he's going to be borrowing it for some studio work in the near future._


I had been on quite a trem hunt lately and had it narrowed down to one of the Fulltone, Semaphore or Tremoloessence and had been watching the TGP used section. In the end I caught a great deal on a Nocturne Nailhead (small builder out of California - http://www.thenocturnebrain.com/default.htm - great stuff, great builder and on top of that, a really nice guy). Once that's on the board I'll post some pics.

Agree on the Flashback - not to mention a great bang for the buck - and the new toneprints are supposed to be very good, though I haven't checked all of them out yet. I suppose I should keep a closer watch on eBay for the Dm-2 or 3 though I don't want to be in competition with you for one.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

Clean Channel said:


> Looking awesome David!
> 
> If I were you though, I'd be making an all-Stunt Monkey board. :smilie_flagge17:


Definitely my intent with this stuff. I'm likely going to take off the BD-2 as the Rabbit(s) cover it's tones well and the Keeley is out as soon as I do up my compressor pedal. I have the circuit ready to go but having issues with my PCB.


----------



## greco

Clean Channel said:


> :food-smiley-004:


Back at you !! Great looking board(s)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

Here's todays configuration...










I plan on splitting this board up into two PT1s.
A little more manageable to move around, plus I can jam a couple more pedals in the mix!


----------



## TWRC

^^Sexy!

How do you like your Fulltone wah? I've been gasing for a new wah. I've been using mine more, but feel as though my modded Vox 847 just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Clean Channel

Wow Jock, there's loads of great stuff on there! I love all the Dr. Scientist stuff, and your general lean towards Canadian builders!


----------



## sulphur

Thanks TWRC and Tim, it's a fun board.

Though I don't use it a ton, the Clyde Deluxe is a cool wah.
Three different modes, input level and an internal trim pot make for a pretty versitile unit.

We're lucky as Canadians to have so many good and reputable pedal builders.


----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> the Clyde Deluxe is a cool wah.
> 
> We're lucky as Canadians to have so many good and reputable pedal builders.


So true. That is one funky board sulphur.
Is there a loop or all straight thru?


----------



## sulphur

The six pedals on the left are in the effects loop.

Everything else goes into the front of the amp.
Of those, only the tuner, comp and the Cleanness are out of the ISP Decimators loop.

I'll have a bunch of experimentation to do with placement when I split this board up.

Definitely though, if I was to be gigging with this board, I'd have a looper.
To me, that's the only reason to have such a deep board as the PT Pro, to include a looper.
I realize that now. 8)


----------



## Chito

Replaced some pedals so here is the new board.











GoudieFX Delay <- Boss Digital Dimension DC3 <- Hermida Zendrive <- Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah <- Diamond Compressor <- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner


----------



## Clean Channel

Chito said:


> Replaced some pedals so here is the new board.


Nice board, cool choices!


----------



## Chito

Clean Channel said:


> Nice board, cool choices!


Thanks! I'm really enjoying these pedals. At least for now. LOL


----------



## bzrkrage

Update. Been a while, thought an update was in order.
View attachment 1911
View attachment 1912

Everybody needs pics with a kitty!


----------



## chromewaves

Pedaltrain PT-2 w Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2+:

Ernie Ball volume
Area 51 wah
ZVex Fuzz Factory
Korg DT-10 tuner
Marshall ED-1 compressor
MXR Phase 90 phase shifter
Crowther Hotcake overdrive
ProCo Rat 2 distortion
Barber Trifecta fuzz
MXR Analog Chorus
Voodoo Lab Tremolo
MXR Carbon Copy analog delay
Boss DD-3 digital delay
Line6 Verbzilla reverb


----------



## Clean Channel

Nice! I love how tidy looking that board is. Great choices!


----------



## soldierscry

My current board: (all modulation, pitch, delay and reverb come from my G-major)


----------



## Clean Channel

As some already know, I recently started running a secondary 'grab-and-go' board that's all Boss effects. I have a nice collection of my favorite Boss pedals, and I swap different effects in and out quite often.


The first pic is my Boss board when I first put it together (it's changed plenty of times since then), and the second pic is the configuration I used today for a jam. 


I'm posting because I really had fun with today's lineup! I know people don't often equate Boss with fuzz, but wow, the FZ-2 and FZ-3 are both really great sounding fuzz pedals!


----------



## georgemg

Clean Channel said:


> I know people don't often equate Boss with fuzz, but wow, the FZ-2 and FZ-3 are both really great sounding fuzz pedals!


I'm sure they are great sounding fuzz pedals, but what I really want to know is how did it sound when you had ALL of the pedals on? Running two fuzzes, a distortion pedal and an overdrive - I imagine that's a good recipe for some serious sustain ; - )


----------



## zontar

I have used three distortion pedals at the same time several times and 4 once or twice.

With two or more I can use different settings and add midrange or treble or bass to add tot he sound of a different pedal or I can soften or sharpen one of the other pedals.


----------



## Clean Channel

georgemg said:


> I'm sure they are great sounding fuzz pedals, but what I really want to know is how did it sound when you had ALL of the pedals on? Running two fuzzes, a distortion pedal and an overdrive - I imagine that's a good recipe for some serious sustain ; - )


*Clean Channel: The sustain, listen to it. 
georgemg: I don't hear anything. 
Clean Channel: Well you would though, if it were playing.*


----------



## Clean Channel

Made some updates to y big board:
-Added the Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus v3 (and am LOVING it!)
-changed back to the Korg Pitchblack after trying the Polytune mini for a while
-swapped the order of a couple pedals


----------



## Guest

Clean Channel said:


> Made some updates to y big board:
> -Added the Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus v3 (and am LOVING it!)
> -changed back to the Korg Pitchblack after trying the Polytune mini for a while
> -swapped the order of a couple pedals


Soooo pretty. I like.


----------



## b-nads

Holy Cow, CC - did you pay for that set-up by the pedal or by the knob! I'd go insane trying to keep track of settings. Sweet set-up, man!


----------



## Ti-Ron

This is a really set up! There is way too much pedals for but I'm pretty sure I coul enjoy it!
How versatile is the cosmi? Any small clone or vibe settings in it?


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks guys!

Yeah, at first sight it can seem like a daunting beast to tame! 

I gradually over time moved towards more and more tweakable pedals. Meanwhile, the changes on the big board have slowed considerably. With each of these pedals I've come to know them quite intimately (except the Cosmichorus, which is brand new), and really enjoy dialing in all the various tones they can deliver.

Some of them for me are the be all and end all. For example, that Empress phaser transports me to heaven every time I turn it on; love that thing!


----------



## Clean Channel

Ti-Ron said:


> This is a really set up! There is way too much pedals for but I'm pretty sure I coul enjoy it!
> How versatile is the cosmi? Any small clone or vibe settings in it?


Cheers!

The Cosmichorus is jaw droppingly versatile! You can dial in the full spectrum of chorus tones for sure. Goes full wet, and does every vibrato tone imaginable too. I wouldn't say it could replace a vibe per se, but for chorus and vibrato, it's unlike any other pedal I've tried. I can't believe how Dr. Scientist keeps outdoing himself!

Here's a quick review of the Cosmichorus I posted on ILF:

_Well, I spent the last good while playing with it. Turned off for a few minutes got a job done, came back and played again, and...

WOW!!! AWESOME!!! 

First off, I already have a few nice analog chorus pedals:
-Boss CE-1
-Boss CE-2 (MIJ, long dash, silver screw)
-Boss CE-3
-Boss Dimension C
-Boss CH-1 (analog pre 2000 mn3007 version with mod for double depth and rate)
-Retro-Sonic Chorus

Each one of those has a particular sound/character to it. They're all different, and they're all fun (ok, maybe not the CE-3, I never use that one. Sorry, poor old forgotten CE-3).

But man oh man, the Cosmichorus isn't just a chorus/vibrato, it's a chorus shaping mega-machine! You don't just use it for chorus, you use it to literally design your chorus sound using the (mind blowingly huge) range of parameters!

I'm seriously considering making a chart of all my favorite settings for quick and easy dialing in (eventually I'll have them memorized, but I'm still kinda finding it overwhelming at this point).

The massive range chorus/vibrato tones this pedal churns out are absolutely beautiful!!!

On a completely superficial note: the pics online don't do justice to the sparkly paint on the welcome home units. Now that I see it in person, it really flickers and shines! As you move perspective the different bits of glitter catch the light and sparkle. Kinda neat now, as every time I look down at my board the Cosmichorus really stands out. I also love the big domed bypass indicator; nice touch!

Well done Ryan, this thing is a true masterpiece!_


----------



## sulphur

I agree Tim! I'm in love with my CC v3, that's after owning the v2, which is hard to beat in itself.

I'm loving the "hold" feature. It took me a bit to figure out, but once I did, wow!
It's set up so when the hold is on, when you press the pedal, then the effect comes on.
The hold knob sets the fade out after you let off the switch, freaking brilliant.

Good thing that I picked up a spare. 8)


----------



## b-nads

Mine is back to "work-in-progress" status. Intended additions - Fairfield Barbershop (for the 2nd time), Phase 45 (modded by Greg at SGFX), and a Tremolescence. I also intend to upgrade that Pitchblack once and for all, and add a Goodrich volume pedal to the side.


----------



## corailz

I was looking to reduce my pedalboard, and this is it now:


----------



## b-nads

Don't need much more than that! Especially with that Tokai through the Tophat;-)


----------



## sulphur

Nice boards guys!

Hey corailz, what's the little blue pedal beside the Polytune?


----------



## warplanegrey

Just waiting on my PedalMonsters Klone to go up in the top left.


----------



## vadsy

I'm going to apologize now for the length of this post but I've got some catching up to do. My plan was to build a board to figure out what I liked and post the results, 2 years later I'm still trying to figure it out. Also, sorry for the picture quality on most of these, this was all documented on the fly using a phone.

So 2 years ago I decided to sell everything and start fresh, I had collected a lot of entry level and middle of line gear and I wanted some really nice stuff. I started to plan, on the whiteboard at work, I drew up my ideas and planned on what to buy and how to arrange it. My goal was simple, delay and tremolo with some kind of dirt pedal and I was going to start using a volume pedal. I was going to name the board "The Elitist" (for a laugh) but for some reason I wrote it on the whiteboard in French with my best guess as I am far from knowledgable in that language, please forgive my shortcomings as I'm sure it's wrong.










I constructed this temporary board out of 1/2" MDF in my garage in under an hour, table saw, glue and brad nails. I wanted to figure out what I liked for pedals and sounds before committing to build a large fancy wooden board, this was a trial hunk of wood to be used as a test bench. The Diamond Trem caught my ear online, the Empress Delay (Forum buy) was the best thing I had ever used at that point in time, the Sunday Drive was an OCD clone Forum member neldom built for me and the GT500 was on the board to be used as a clean boost mostly but the distortion was ok, I never used it as I've pretty much never use that effect. The volume and tuner are self explanatory. 










I attached everything using cut to length 6-32 machine screws as I hate velcro. It gets dirty, it wrecks pedals and it doesn't stay straight or attached during transport. I've had velcro boards before and I was determined to never have these problems again. Needless to say this was a fair bit of work, but now it goes quick when I'm switching gear. I ran as much wire as possible under the board and I mounted a Voodoo Labs PP2+ underneath to power everything.










This was the next step. I gave into the hype of the Timmy as I was using the GT500 for a clean boost and heard the Timmy did this really well, even better people said, well... it does. I also added the Lunar Module as I was looking to try a fuzz, never had one before, and the Pink Floyd/David Gilmour influence put me on this path. I kept both boosts on the board so I could easily compare as I played out with people in live settings to see what I liked best.










At this point I repainted the board to a flat black as I started to hate the shiny reflection from any lights. I also decided fuzz was the greatest thing ever. Never having one I went on to buy another, the Basic Audio Tri/Ram Muff. I used the LunMod for the smooth fuzz and the Muff for the velcro harsh sounds. The Sunday Drive left the board.










This is where it got interesting. I've never been a fan of digital reverb, was taught on springs and plates, that they were supposed to do that. I've always ran an amp with a spring reverb tank but a good deal on a Blue Sky changed things forever. I put it on the board and its been great, very tweakable, plus the shimmer has been fantastic. First pedal that made people come up after a set to ask where that organ sound is coming from. The GT500 left, Timmy won out and the need for two fuzzes was not there, Muff left. The board was starting to look like swiss cheese.










Let me say this, I love the Empress Vintage Modified Superdelay but I found myself only using the tape mode and with my new found love for Strymon gear I came across the El Capistan. I didn't really want to be a fanboy and used to think that having the same manufacture up and down the board was too much for me but here I was sitting at 2. I actually had a hard time bonding with the El Cap at first, I got so used to the VMSD and handling it on the fly and how it sounded with the songs I played I wanted to make the El Cap be the same but it took a while. I couldn't sell the Empress, I put it in a drawer and left the room feeling shameful. It really was the best delay I had to that point.










Here is where we are today. The Trem has been replaced. I liked the Diamond, good sound and lots of features but I didn't use them except for goofing around in jams. I wanted a nice smooth tube driven amp tremolo sound and I could never get it out of the Diamond. Strymon was coming out with the Flint and I'm not one to buy pedals new but I wanted this bad so I put myself on the waiting list, it came 6 weeks ahead of schedule, gotta love that. I also upgraded the fuzz. At this point I knew I loved the LunMod but having the trimpots on the inside drove me nuts so I was looking for the Dlx version when Marc announced he was making a Dlx Mini, another waiting list new pedal.

So the signal goes, guitar plugs into the Lun Mod into the Timmy (always on, as an EQ and a buffer) into the volume pedal (tuner comes off by itself, not in chain) into the Flint into the El Cap into the Blue Sky and out to the amp.










I put this on underneath the day after I wired everything, lots of wires and a power supply to protect, plus a clean look goes a long way.










I just plug into the front through the hole right into the PP2+ to power and run everything.










I'm making plans for a new board, I've got pictures, dimensions and started constructing a true bypass looper for it but it might be a while. I also might add a compressor to help me clean up my act and throw on an old analog delay for some murky slap back sounds. I'll keep you guys posted...

Vadim


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## corailz

sulphur said:


> Nice boards guys!
> 
> Hey corailz, what's the little blue pedal beside the Polytune?


It's the Catalibread Valcoder, my favourite Tremolo pedal. If i chage it, i'll take a Semaphore to replace it and nothing else....It's the best and simple Tremolo by far for me!


----------



## exhausted

My musicomlab got sold and the pedalboard morphed into a little rack that I'm still tweaking but really enjoying.


----------



## Clean Channel

^^^Phew! Dayum, now that's a rig!


----------



## bzrkrage

exhausted said:


> My musicomlab got sold and the pedalboard morphed into a little rack that I'm still tweaking but really enjoying.


Oh, thats nice. How did you change settings/banks on the M5 with that?


----------



## exhausted

All the MIDI devices are controlled with the Mastermind GT, which I've only had for a couple of days. I was using another foot controller before. The floorboard controls all the presets and loops.


----------



## TWRC

Nice looking rig. It really reminds me of what my "A" rig used to look like before I started downsizing and limiting myself to only a pedalboard for live purposes. I still use my rig for studio purposes but after a while, it got pretty damn tough on the back to lug all that gear around from show to show. 



exhausted said:


> All the MIDI devices are controlled with the Mastermind GT, which I've only had for a couple of days. I was using another foot controller before. The floorboard controls all the presets and loops.


----------



## hollowbody

For the first time in a LOOOONG time, I've strayed away from the PTJr pedalboard and went with something bigger. I was using two different PTJrs for my 2 different bands, but I decided to go with 1 board to rule them all. It's big and heavy and I have no idea if I'll put up with carrying it for more than a couple months:










Signal goes ST200>FD2>Timmy>OCD>MC401>SHO>Chorus>Flashback>63 verb


----------



## warplanegrey

Updated shot


----------



## exhausted

Finalized what's left of the pedalboard. Got the Giggity today to beef up my single coil guitars since I'm generally set up for humbuckers and P90s. It fits the bill perfectly. I can keep all the high end but get that little bit of extra output and low end. More poop but they still sound like singles. I'm really happy with it thus far. Besides, how can you not like a pedal called the Giggity..... giggity goo.


----------



## neldom

Well I've finally _hopefully_ almost come to a board I am satisfied with. Hopefully if I can be happy for a month or so. I've been trying for the last couple years to buy myself some credibility in a rig, to make up for my lack of talent, and I think I've finally gotten close.


















I've just acquired the Flint and the Polytune in the last week, both of which so far are great.
The Polytune is really quick and unique with the multi string to get you a quick glance. I've been rolling with the Snark for the last few months to save board space but finally got fed up with the slow response and irritatingly poor resolution/accuracy. The G would show in tune yet noticeably be out to my ear. I run the Polytune in (fake) strobe mode so I don't get the needle magnet throwing off the accuracy.
The Flint is truly mindblowing, the Harmonic Trem is fantastic, the Tube Bias trem is great, the photocell... meh. The reverbs are all fantastic on the Flint, everything from the mild spring settings to the washed out near infinite decay on the 70's and 80's settings. Bought this brand new and absolutely no regrets.
I borrowed Vadsy's Flint to try it out before I bought it and was instantly in love with the Harmonic Trem. I briefly considered the Catalinbread Pareidolia but thought the Flint had more to offer versatility wise making the extra cash worth it. Especially as I recently moved from my Classic 30 to my Dr. Z Rx Jr which has no reverb, I definitely made the right choice.
I'm running into the ParaEQ first to give me a buffer and a wonderful EQ. Really love this pedal and the boost switch really works well with the Rx JR. The Rx has 3dB boost available on the Overdose footswitch, but the 3dB seems a little high the adjustable boost on the ParaEQ works just as well and is tweakable.
I then have the Twosome Fuzz which after some tweaking (and there's a ton of tweaking available) with the new amp is really great, I still wouldn't mind getting into the Seriously Special Twosome, to get the Blunderbuss and stacking instead of the Musket which is a little darker than I like but I'm not in any hurry.
Then I have 2 clones I built, an V4 OCD which has stood the test of time (partly due to no resale value) as it sounds good with every amp. I run it at 18V and it sounds great with the Z, which doesn't play well with all pedals.
The second is a Catalinbread RAH which with the 30 sounds really stellar, with the Z it sounds anemic but it still has a place as I go to the 30 every once in a while.
Then I have the Flint and the Timeline. The Timeline is way more than I need as I really use delay minimally but I can't part with it at least not yet. It does sound great but I'm just deluding myself if I tell myself I'm ever going to use more than 1/20th of what this thing can do. It's a tool for musicians, I'm not a musician I can accept that.
I really like having all the loops in the board, I don't really turn on loops of more than one pedal it's just mostly for convenience of not having to step over pedals and mess up knobs.
I also have the option of running to an effects loop if I reconfigure things under the board as I have the jacks on the side for it.
I may reconfigure one of the AUX switches for use as the Z footswitch, I rewired one for tap on the Flint last night.
I had originally considered getting a DMC3 controller under the board and using all 3 AUX for Timeline control as I did with my Timefactor, but Matthew hasn't gotten back to me again after we worked out a price for the board. I'm not really in a hurry to do that anyway so no worries there.

The only things still wanting (at the moment) is possibly a CB Naga Viper, I love CB stuff, I had a SFT which was great and the RAH is great, I'm sure the Naga wouldn't dissapoint.
I also wouldn't mind a mini buffer to let me move the ParaEQ to the back end, and to cover up the bit of velcro botch in the top corner.
That velcro up in the corner is the only thing I don't absolutely love about this board, but it's a lot of work to build one so I'll probably just live with it.
I had considered selling them and had a fair bit of interest on TGP but for the amount of work vs the potential profit I'd rather be playing guitar in my spare time.

If you've made it this far good on ya. Thanks to all the GC members whom I've scored stuff for this journey off of and all the others who's input helped me get there.

Cheers.


----------



## 335Bob

Nice clean looking board. Well done. 

I'm in the process of re-organizing my board since I've gone to a 2 amp rig.


----------



## sulphur

I love that board neldom, pedals too!


----------



## davetcan

Added a few things but the Tight Rock is a bit of a game changer for me. It has 2 loops built in that work in conjuction with the switch. With the pedal "on" the side loop is disengaged and the FX loop kicks in. Pedal "off" and the side loop engages. I have this set up now as clean channel through side loop bypassing the Tight Rock. Wah>through Tight Rock>Arc Effects Klone>Delay>through Tight Rock>Tuner>Amp. With Tight Rock engaged I get Wah>Tight Rock>EP Booster>Delay/Reverb>Tuner>Amp. I set the Tight Rock up as my "over the top" lead tone and the clean side handles everything else.


----------



## Ti-Ron

First time I heard about the amptweaker stuff. Sounds interessing but I'm not sure to get how it's works. Is it like a Line Selector?


----------



## sulphur

Ha! I have a hard enough time wiring a noise suppressor right!
That Amp Tweaker stuff should require an engineering degree. 8P

Is that a reverb pedal next to the Polytune?

The board is a Jr, or PT1? I like it!


----------



## davetcan

The amptweaker stuff is really easy if you stop and think about it, I did it without reading the manual, and if I can do it .....

Pedal beside the Tuner is the Arc Effects Klone, every bit as good as the Aluminum Falcon, and therefore the Klon as far as I'm concerned. The board is a PT2 with a fully loaded Pedal Power + under it. Still got room for one more pedal thanks to the line out on the polytune if I want to add something.



sulphur said:


> Ha! I have a hard enough time wiring a noise suppressor right!
> That Amp Tweaker stuff should require an engineering degree. 8P
> 
> Is that a reverb pedal next to the Polytune?
> 
> The board is a Jr, or PT1? I like it!


----------



## davetcan

Kinda. I just think of it as two loops. Pedal on and loop 1 is engaged, pedal off and loop two is engaged but the AmpTweaker is bypassed.

The top row of pedals are always on, except the tuner, so I only have the bottom row for my size 14's to contend with.




Ti-Ron said:


> First time I heard about the amptweaker stuff. Sounds interessing but I'm not sure to get how it's works. Is it like a Line Selector?


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> Kinda. I just think of it as two loops. Pedal on and loop 1 is engaged, pedal off and loop two is engaged but the AmpTweaker is bypassed.
> 
> The top row of pedals are always on, except the tuner, so I only have the bottom row for my size 14's to contend with.


Hoo, cool! Seems like a great addition to a pedal. For people like me with a one channel amp this is really usefull!  Thanks and nice board by the way!


----------



## cebreez

Here is my board right now. Going to add a shelf and clean it up. Try to make room for a few more pedals I'm building. I built most of the pedals on this board.


























Left side of board is the *Fender Volume pedal*. *Top* L-R - *First Aid Kit*(Sonic Stomp), *Thunderpuss*(Clean Boost), *Southern Tremolo*(Modded EA), *Boss GE-7* Equalizer,^behind^ *BBE Orange Squeeze* - Building a MoRC Compressor to replace it, *Low Rider*(Double Octave Down), *Bottom* Row L-R - *Dun-Delay*(Cave Dweller), *SoftFx*(Pork Barrel AKA CE-2 chorus), *The Langerham*(Current Lover Flanger), *Smoothie*(Phase 45), *Boss DS-1* w/ Keeley Tube Drive Mod., *StringBean*(Aka GreenBean, Greenie, TS808, Well moddified!) And off the right side of the board lies a *MI Audio Blues Pro* and a *Red Llama* clones boxed together and a two button switch box for my Classic 30 amp. Riding on the back of the board is a secondary power supply( A very cheap one) allowing me up to 14 9Vdc outputs plus 4 18Vdc outputs, also riding on the back is my Samson UHF Wireless. 

My next board will have Remote switching for rack mounted effects, lights, built in Microphone mount, personal monitor, and some type of computer mounting system, Ipad or Mobile PC.


----------



## sulphur

Welcome cebreez!

I admire your DIY skills, cool stuff!


----------



## cebreez

Thanks sulphur! I appreciate the kind words! Just wish I had more time or more patience. Working on it though.


----------



## exhausted

My little Jr. board. Still ampless thanks to the Tech 21 Blonde. I just got the BlueSky last night. Lingerie models didn't fly out of the headphones but it's a nice reverb.

DIY dynacomp -> Small Stone -> DIY Bluesbreaker with a bunch of mods -> DIY OCD with a couple tweaks -> Polytune -> M5 -> Blonde -> Bluesky


----------



## sulphur

Cool board exausted!

So is it run direct, or into a cab then?
It looks like you're running stereo out of the BS.

Is the second tier raised on that board, or am I seeing things?

I have an M5 that I'm thinking of incorporating into a smaller board.
What do you use it for, modulation mostly?


----------



## sulphur

Here's the latest, still using the behemoth Pro.
Some pedals have stayed, some are in a constant shuffle.
Usually change out the fuzz now and again, or the mid gain distortion.










My GString seemed to have taken a crap, it's been Decimated! Using the NS2, works fine.
The DeathDealer was a cool edition! I foolishly sold off my Dr S SDD, the RetroMan is cool,
with two different delays available, though the repeats are a bit darker than I'm used to, oh well.


----------



## zurn

Here's what i'm messing around with, there days:

RoadRage buffer to BYOC E.S.V Fuzz(Fuzz Face), 250+ (DOD 250), Mouse (Rat) , Large Beaver (Big Muff) going to the Zoom G3X.

View attachment 2269


----------



## exhausted

Just direct and stereo out of the blue sky. If I want to use it in front of an amp I can just turn the speaker sim off on the blonde and use that as another flavour of dirt. It could run into only a power amp/cab too.

The upper row of the Jr has those pedaltrain risers across it (a triple and a dual) so the second row is raised to get around the M5 and small stone which are high.

The M5 is for delays and tremolo mostly. I have one in my big setup as well but there it mostly does filters and things.



sulphur said:


> Cool board exausted!
> 
> So is it run direct, or into a cab then?
> It looks like you're running stereo out of the BS.
> 
> Is the second tier raised on that board, or am I seeing things?
> 
> I have an M5 that I'm thinking of incorporating into a smaller board.
> What do you use it for, modulation mostly?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's my little bord. Does everything I want, maybe a wah will join the group but I'm still not sure.
My little buddy loves The Elements!!!


----------



## Clean Channel

Good choices!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Thanks!


----------



## zurn

zurn said:


> Here's what i'm messing around with, there days:
> 
> RoadRage buffer to BYOC E.S.V Fuzz(Fuzz Face), 250+ (DOD 250), Mouse (Rat) , Large Beaver (Big Muff) going to the Zoom G3X.
> 
> View attachment 2269



Here it is now with a proper pedalboard, thanks to Charles from Electric Mojo Guitars who gave me a great deal.


----------



## sulphur

Now we're talking zurn! Ha, love the Tweed Pignose in the background.

Charles swung me a wicked deal on a couple of PT1s and a power supply.


----------



## ledfloyd

What a mess! I'm going to make custom power cables that will go thru the screen to make it look less like a string of Christmas lights. The bare metal box is an A/B and TB switcher with the SFT and RAH in each loop. The gray/blue pedal is a Marrs Pedals Collide-O-Scope it's a single loop blender for the Philosopher's Tone ( the blend control on the PT is near useless )


----------



## corailz

Here's a little update....I've added the DMC-3XL controller for my Timeline and a EP Booster(Thanks Davetcan). One thing is funny about the EP Booster, is that i like it so much that it's now my favourite drive pedal aside of the OCD and the Tim.


----------



## davetcan

^^^^ nice board ^^^^^

Let me know when you want to part with the Tim


----------



## corailz

davetcan said:


> ^^^^ nice board ^^^^^
> 
> Let me know when you want to part with the Tim


Thanks Dave,

My Tim is near the foundation of my board and it never left his place since i have it and i'm still surprised how i can't figure another OD to replace it(I'm tempted by the Fairfield Barbershop,but there's no boost on this one)....Definitely a keeper and a must on my board!


----------



## TheRumRunner

Sometimes I like simple...










Other times, not so...










DW


----------



## TWRC

Nice gear! What year is that Strat?



TheRumRunner said:


> Sometimes I like simple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other times, not so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW


----------



## tri99er

Been quite a while with the same board, but recently added in the GreenPI by Aaron at ArcEffects and I must say it is one of the best Muffs I have owned (out of a crap load). Still down with the simpler setup for now, letting my amp do most of the work nowadays.


BF PGC v1 > GreenPI > BF Honey Beeatch > Mesa Mark V > Loop: Decimator > Echoczar w/Angelbaby and Expression pedal


----------



## Chito

Here's the latest incarnation. Seems like it's changing every 3 months. LOL I find the PT mini is not enough so here's my PT Jr with the Voodoo Labs PP2.


----------



## noman

Chito said:


> Here's the latest incarnation. Seems like it's changing every 3 months. LOL I find the PT mini is not enough so here's my PT Jr with the Voodoo Labs PP2.


Nice. What is your signal path? I always find it interesting how others wire them up since there really is no right and wrong!! I normally have my comp after OD; will have to try it before.......


----------



## Chito

noman said:


> Nice. What is your signal path? I always find it interesting how others wire them up since there really is no right and wrong!! I normally have my comp after OD; will have to try it before.......


Thanks. It goes from right to left on both tiers. 
Empress Vintage Modified Super Delay <- Boss Digital Dimension DC-3 <- Ep Booster <- Hermida Zendrive <- Barber Direct Drive LG <- Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah <- Diamond Compressor <- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner


----------



## elliottmoose




----------



## Guest

Finally got my homebuilt board wired up! (now to find time to try to cover it...) 

It runs off an old laptop 18V adapter that feed 2 Dunlop Power Bricks. I had to do it this way as my power is dirty and causes a lot of noise if not filtered at the wall. Silent, powerful, effective! I put together custom cables from some shielded Peavey cables I scored off the forum some time ago. They're really rugged and pretty high quality... likely it's over the top for my needs, but I prefer to do things once.









My three channel loop has a tuner out on the first switch, and old Ross EQ under the board on the second switch and the third goes to a set of send/return plugs on the side. (white jumper). 


























In/Out on one end and power on the top. I might move this to the side but for now it works fine.









Send/Return loop.









Here's my little board, currently in development. It's a Sgt. Pepper board from the UK. A real pain to get it here but it's pretty good construction and easy on the eyes!


----------



## georgemg

Made some updates to my pedal boards. First, I moved my main board to a Pedal Train 1 and added the Retro Sonic chorus. I was contemplating moving the buffer under the board to make room for another pedal, but this set up is working great for me and covers everything I really want.


----------



## georgemg

Next up is my smaller board. I really thought I was done with this one last fall, but have since changed half of it (LOL). Oh well. This board is basically the bare minimum for what I like to have. I was trying to go with just one overdrive for a while (the OCD), but I like to have another set up a bit milder for some songs. The Retro-Sonic 808 is great for that. The Retro-Sonic compressor gives a better squash than I was getting out of the MXR Custom Comp I had. The most recent addition is the Flashback. It replaced a Wampler Analog Echo I had been using. The Wampler is great, and actually sounds a bit better as a straight up delay (to me), but the versatility of the Flashback won out. I use this board mostly for practicing and having the looper is real handy for that. 

EDIT: Had a change of heart about the delay after a week of using the Flashback and went back to the Wampler. Wasn’t using the looper as much as I thought I would, and prefer the sound of the Wampler.


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my setup really diggin the tones and textures with this rig! Just got the Mobuis great all in one pedal!


----------



## ElectricMojo

Cool looking board!


----------



## keto

Mine is always evolving, and is never super neat. I used nuts (wingnuts) and bolts and some steel strapping to attach my smaller Mooer pedals (they are all GREAT), they just don't want to stick with velcro.

The green 'Rocket' is an op amp muff clone, the red unfinished box is a Red Llama clone.

The DL8 + Tremelo are in one loop, and Volz phaser + Verbzilla in the other, of the 2 loop BYOC clone black box bottom left. The other looper is also homebuilt, from a layout I found on the net.


----------



## Clean Channel

Great board Keto! In fact, the last few boards on here are all ones I'd love to plug in to!


----------



## noman

elliottmoose said:


>



Very rustic but man, you have some nice pedals on that board!! In fact, I would gladly take every one.........


----------



## Spikezone

Something old made new again! Got my Sovereign onboard replacing my old Daddy-O, redid all the cables, and it's all good! Time to go play!








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## BassPlayerJosh

Hey, here's my bass board. Liking this version. Although I think I'm going to change it up a bit. You know, for the hell of it.


----------



## Chito

Present incarnation. The Superdelay will be replaced with an El Capistan and I'm removing the Reverb which I had in there as I used the YBA1 in our last gig. I'm going back to the DRRI so I don't need the reverb pedal anymore. Probably replace the EP Boost with the Zendrive.


----------



## tri99er

Couple changes, basically more fuzz and more delay.


----------



## ElectricMojo

Really cool board!


----------



## the5chord

tri99er said:


> Couple changes, basically more fuzz and more delay.


the DMMTT is back! Nice board. Let me know if you have any gigs around town.


----------



## Clean Channel

tri99er said:


> Couple changes, basically more fuzz and more delay.


Wow, that's a nice board!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Chito said:


> Thanks. It goes from right to left on both tiers.
> Empress Vintage Modified Super Delay <- Boss Digital Dimension DC-3 <- Ep Booster <- Hermida Zendrive <- Barber Direct Drive LG <- Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah <- Diamond Compressor <- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner


Can you compare the DIrect Drive to another popular circuit? Any good/bad comments about it? I'm tempted about one right now! Thanks in advance!


----------



## the5chord

Clean Channel said:


> My all-Boss pedalboard is complete!
> 
> 
> The idea has been that I would slot ten Boss effects on to a Pedaltrain Jr, with the option of swapping other Boss effects into each slot as I see fit. I wanted to keep it as organized and efficient as possible, while still making it simple to swap in and out various effects.
> 
> 
> For example, the last spot is currently occupied by the PN-2, which is great for in the studio or at home. I might however prefer to replace it with the RC-3 (which is loaded with all my favorite backing tracks) for jamming alone or with friends. Or while playing live I might fill that last slot with the TR-2 which isn't only a tremolo, but thanks to some JHS mods also works as a clean boost, which I would use for leads.
> 
> 
> I also made the txt file to keep track of the various pedals (PSA vs ACA), which are daisy chained, a few suggested alternatives, and the mA draws.
> 
> 
> The end result is great tones and amazing versatility, all in an easy to carry, grab-and-go package!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And despite the fact that it's posted above, just for reference, here's my other way-too-huge-and-complicated (and I love it!) main board:


I see you own both the OD1, OD2, and OD3. I was thinking about picking up the OD2. How would you compare the three? Looks like the 3 made it to the board.


----------



## Clean Channel

the5chord said:


> I see you own both the OD1, OD2, and OD3. I was thinking about picking up the OD2. How would you compare the three? Looks like the 3 made it to the board.


Hey 5chord,

Sorry to take so long to reply, I missed your question!

Yeah, I prefer the OD-3 and the BD-2 (both of mine are analogman modded). That said, the OD-2 is also great sounding, a bit less coloured than the OD-3, and having the switch to change between more and less gain is a big plus! I actually swap that spot on the Boss board quite frequently, and yes, often it's the OD-2 in there!

Since, we're talking about it...
Here's a more recent shot of my all-Boss board.

I added Pedalock brackets so none of the Boss pedals need velcro now; they easily click in and out of each spot, making quick changes really easy!

I also added the Pedaltrain risers (they call them 'boosters') to the back row making it really easy to grab those back pedals on the fly. 

Again, I'm astonished with how good this all Boss setup sounds! It's easy to change pedals in and out, easy to take around on in a small soft case (got a nice one from Studioslips), is super-reliable, and as I said, the tones are top-notch!

Most recent pic:











Closer shot of the Pedalocks and the risers:


----------



## Clean Channel

My big board has seen some changes recently. 


Managed to make my whole fist row top-mounted, which adds a bit more space for other options. I tend to grab for that first row more than anything else, and I'm typically in a hurry, so it's nice to have them all up front and nicely organized.


Pulled the Multidrive to instead put in a nice variety of fuzz options. Added the Frazz Dazzler, which I'm really digging. It's a very unique and 'huge' sounding fuzz; I should have gotten one a long time ago! I really encourage all fuzz-lovers to give that one a try! 


I've also fallen in love with the two Skinpimp pedals; very glad I gave them a shot! The unmarked brown pedal is a custom job built as a favor from a builder I contacted.


I also changed from the Pitchblack to the Turbo Tuner, and while I've always been happy with the Pitchblack, I gotta admit the Turbo Tuner is the best I've ever used (I've owned a Polytune as well).


Dropped the Empress Compressor because it just wasn't getting enough use, partly because the Farndurk Mega9 already has a very nice compressor built into it (the first of three stages in that pedal). I also have never been fond of how much unnecessary horizontal space the Empress pedals occupy, so am glad to get it off of there.


I changed the position of the Copperhead (dual boost/light OD pedal) as I use it for a variety of volume boosts at the end of my chain, and often need to hit it in a hurry. For that, it was a little too close to the tube in the Tone Grenade below it. On the other hand, I never slam on and off tremolo in a hurry, so the Tremolessence works nicely closer to the Tone Grenade.


Board before:














Board now:


----------



## elliottmoose

Clean Channel said:


> My big board has seen some changes recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Board now:


Wow. I need to get crackin' on the pedal buying if I'm going to catch up to you CleanChannel! I'm a long ways off...


----------



## allanr

Not sure if this counts? But it IS my "board". Two pedals.

View attachment 3477


Line 6 Echo Park & Crunchtone. That's the whole shebang!


----------



## sambonee

Hey Mickey, 

nice work. What's that small vol/way colored pedal? Looks interesting. 

Hey anyone got a broke. Wah they wanna dump? I have a project in mind. 





Spikezone said:


> Something old made new again! Got my Sovereign onboard replacing my old Daddy-O, redid all the cables, and it's all good! Time to go play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> -Mikey


----------



## elliottmoose

sambonee said:


> Hey Mickey,
> 
> nice work. What's that small vol/way colored pedal? Looks interesting.


I believe that is an AMT 'Japanese Girl' wah... If I'm looking at the right pedal.


----------



## Clean Channel

elliottmoose said:


> Wow. I need to get crackin' on the pedal buying if I'm going to catch up to you CleanChannel! I'm a long ways off...


No need to get crackin'! All you need to do is just keep visiting the forum regularly, and next thing you know, you blink and you're caught right up!


----------



## TWRC

Clean Channel, you definitely have my fave board on GC.

I’m thinking of building a PT Jr. to go along with my PT Pro so I can add more fuzz pedals. This board is giving me some serious pedal envy!



Clean Channel said:


> My big board has seen some changes recently.
> 
> 
> Managed to make my whole fist row top-mounted, which adds a bit more space for other options. I tend to grab for that first row more than anything else, and I'm typically in a hurry, so it's nice to have them all up front and nicely organized.
> 
> 
> Pulled the Multidrive to instead put in a nice variety of fuzz options. Added the Frazz Dazzler, which I'm really digging. It's a very unique and 'huge' sounding fuzz; I should have gotten one a long time ago! I really encourage all fuzz-lovers to give that one a try!
> 
> 
> I've also fallen in love with the two Skinpimp pedals; very glad I gave them a shot! The unmarked brown pedal is a custom job built as a favor from a builder I contacted.
> 
> 
> I also changed from the Pitchblack to the Turbo Tuner, and while I've always been happy with the Pitchblack, I gotta admit the Turbo Tuner is the best I've ever used (I've owned a Polytune as well).
> 
> 
> Dropped the Empress Compressor because it just wasn't getting enough use, partly because the Farndurk Mega9 already has a very nice compressor built into it (the first of three stages in that pedal). I also have never been fond of how much unnecessary horizontal space the Empress pedals occupy, so am glad to get it off of there.
> 
> 
> I changed the position of the Copperhead (dual boost/light OD pedal) as I use it for a variety of volume boosts at the end of my chain, and often need to hit it in a hurry. For that, it was a little too close to the tube in the Tone Grenade below it. On the other hand, I never slam on and off tremolo in a hurry, so the Tremolessence works nicely closer to the Tone Grenade.


----------



## Solaceguitars

My pedalboard this month. This is what I'm building to play in a classic rock cover band temporarily. Kind of need to cover all my bases.
Waiting on an OnFloorAudio"Klone" to replace the LPB-1 and perhaps one overdrive. Not sure, but either the BD-2, SD-1, or TS-7 will be pulled. 
My gut says the TS-7, but my GAS says you never know when you are going to need it - why not just keep it!


----------



## zurn

Here's my Arts-y Farts-y latest:


----------



## Clean Channel

Lookin great Zurn!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Very nice indeed


----------



## zurn

Thanks guys, here's a couple more, it's actually two PT Jr's side by side, I prefer that to having three or four rows high like a PR Pro. My little girl likes to pull on the patch cords so you can forget about the solder-less cables. Notice the one on the far left that's sticking out 

Pedal order is:

Roadrage buffer, Crybaby, Turbo Tuner, Phase 90, BYOC Fuzzface, Timmy, OCD, BYOC Dod 250, BYOC Triangle Big Muff, Behringer Analog Delay, Boss Flanger, Lovepedal Trem, El Cap, Lehle ABY (out 1 goes to an amp, out2 goes to Boss Looper), Boss RC-20XL


----------



## elliottmoose

Nice collection there! BYOC Prebuilts or zurn-crafted?


----------



## zurn

elliottmoose said:


> Nice collection there! BYOC Prebuilts or zurn-crafted?


Yes those are zurn crafted lol, I also have a Rat BYOC that sounds great, I actually sold my WF Rat RI after comparing them side by side.

Here's a thread about my build experience, http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?52402-First-BYOC-builds


----------



## elliottmoose

zurn said:


> Yes those are zurn crafted lol, I also have a Rat BYOC that sounds great, I actually sold my WF Rat RI after comparing them side by side.
> 
> Here's a thread about my build experience, http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?52402-First-BYOC-builds


Nice! Checked out your build thread: nifty. I've always been hesitant to venture into the diy world because my OCD (not fulltone's) tends to get me in... trouble? Perhaps a 'simple' build is the key to starting off cleanly.


----------



## vadsy

been playing with this setup almost 2 months now and I really like it....

View attachment 3822


----------



## ElectricMojo

Wow.
Really cool board!


----------



## overdriven1

Here is my pedal board, I love it!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Solaceguitars

A revamp of my board this month. Made the pedalboard to fit a suitcase, and designed similar to Pedaltrain 1.


----------



## filipre

New version of my board...


----------



## Clean Channel

Great looking board filipre!


----------



## filipre

Thanks, I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## Milkman

Wow, some unbelievable boards in this thread!!!

I just stripped mine down and cleaned everything up. I'll likely replace the compressor at some point and add more modulation.


----------



## Intrepid

Milkman said:


> Wow, some unbelievable boards in this thread!!!
> 
> I just stripped mine down and cleaned everything up. I'll likely replace the compressor at some point and add more modulation.



Very clean and functional looking board Milkman. I could handle something like that.


----------



## TWRC

Here's the latest configuration with an MXR Super Comp and Blackout Effectors Seriously Special Twosome Dual Fuzz. I also made a Pedaltrain extension as seen on the left to keep my volume pedal and tuner out of the way from the rest of the pedals. So far, so good - I'm quite happy with this setup as it gives me all the dirt I want on tap!


----------



## ElectricMojo

Really cool board!


----------



## allanr

Line 6 Echo Park delay, EHX ABY ( used as a "kill" switch for instrument changes), CryBaby Wah. I removed the overdrive crunch pedal after I added the CryBaby. The little bit of boost from the Wah is all I really need anyway.


----------



## Intrepid

You definitely have a lot of dirt at your disposal. Me Likey.


TWRC said:


> Here's the latest configuration with an MXR Super Comp and Blackout Effectors Seriously Special Twosome Dual Fuzz. I also made a Pedaltrain extension as seen on the left to keep my volume pedal and tuner out of the way from the rest of the pedals. So far, so good - I'm quite happy with this setup as it gives me all the dirt I want on tap!


- - - Updated - - -

Nice, simple and clean. There are so many advantages to a board that is this compact.


allanr said:


> View attachment 4985
> 
> 
> Line 6 Echo Park delay, EHX ABY ( used as a "kill" switch for instrument changes), CryBaby Wah. I removed the overdrive crunch pedal after I added the CryBaby. The little bit of boost from the Wah is all I really need anyway.


----------



## iggs

I have 4 boards in total raging from huge to PT Nano ... yeah I know, it's stupid ... but this one is gonna get the most use now:


----------



## hollowbody

iggs said:


> I have 4 boards in total raging from huge to PT Nano ... yeah I know, it's stupid ... but this one is gonna get the most use now:


Very nice! My main board is similar. I keep pondering switching out my tc flashback x4 for an El Cap, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## iggs

hollowbody said:


> Very nice! My main board is similar. I keep pondering switching out my tc flashback x4 for an El Cap, but haven't done it yet.


Thanks! I had a Timeline in place of the ELCap and wanted something simple as I kept using one delay setting on the TL, still have the TL and will put it on the "big" board ... ElCap sounds amazing and lush. Great for ambient type delays.


----------



## marauder

Guitar board - waiting to add a wah and univibe, and lose the Iso5 for a pp2+:









Bass board - want to ditch the phase90 and get the Soundblox Orbital:


----------



## Clean Channel

Here's a nice on-stage shot someone snapped of my all-Boss board at a recent show.












Signal chain:
-Turbo tuner
-PH-1r
-FZ-2 (set to clean boost into HM-2 or BD-2 for some lead parts)
-HM-2
-BD-2
-CE-2
-EH-2
-RV-3
-DM-2
-PQ-4 (used as a volume boost for leads)


----------



## TWRC

Cool shot and cool board! What are those brackets on all of the pedals?



Clean Channel said:


> Here's a nice on-stage shot someone snapped of my all-Boss board at a recent show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signal chain:
> -Turbo tuner
> -PH-1r
> -FZ-2 (set to clean boost into HM-2 or BD-2 for some lead parts)
> -HM-2
> -BD-2
> -CE-2
> -EH-2
> -RV-3
> -DM-2
> -PQ-4 (used as a volume boost for leads)


----------



## Clean Channel

TWRC said:


> Cool shot and cool board! What are those brackets on all of the pedals?


Thanks! They're called Pedalocks. The Boss pedals click in and out without the use of velcro (on the pedal, I velcro down the brackets). I change this board around often using different Boss pedals, so it's nice to be able to quickly and easily click one out and another in. Here's the link: http://www.pedalock.com/


----------



## TWRC

I had no idea those existed. What a cool product!


----------



## mhammer

Smart product. I see they make one model for Boss pedals, and another to fit the Hammond 1590B format, used by a great many pedal-makers, including MXR and EHX, not to mention ZVex (zachary Vex makes it his mission to ONLY use that size). If they made a 1590BB-sized unit, that'd capture a very large share of the market. I'll assume they're likely working on that one.


----------



## hollowbody

Clean Channel said:


> Thanks! They're called Pedalocks. The Boss pedals click in and out without the use of velcro (on the pedal, I velcro down the brackets). I change this board around often using different Boss pedals, so it's nice to be able to quickly and easily click one out and another in. Here's the link: http://www.pedalock.com/





TWRC said:


> I had no idea those existed. What a cool product!


wow, totally agree! that's a great idea that I've never seen before. Wish I'd known about this before I tore the backing off all my vintage Boss pedals


----------



## neldom

Here's my latest iteration of the pedal board - while by no means will I say I'm satisfied - I can safely say I've never been happier with my board, as in there is nothing right now I could think of that I would swap out given the opportunity.
I also have an old Crybaby (TB modded) and a Whammy V sitting off the board - fun but haven't made the leap to full timers yet.


----------



## Intrepid

Great looking Board. I love the tweed. Congratulations.


neldom said:


> Here's my latest iteration of the pedal board - while by no means will I say I'm satisfied - I can safely say I've never been happier with my board, as in there is nothing right now I could think of that I would swap out given the opportunity.
> I also have an old Crybaby (TB modded) and a Whammy V sitting off the board - fun but haven't made the leap to full timers yet.
> 
> View attachment 5265


















P.S. I assume the Klon is just off to the side?


----------



## blam

TWRC said:


> I had no idea those existed. What a cool product!


I agree. Ill be getting the wah one as soon as its out


----------



## Clean Channel

Here's another shot from that night:


----------



## Milkman

Mine continues to evolve. I just replaced my MXR Dynacomp with a four button Keeley Comp, and replaced my JD wah with a cool little Morley Wah / volume.

The compressor is a huge improvement as I expected.

I wanted a volume pedal and didn't want another big pedal on my board. I use a wah very sparingly and like doing swells and pads sometimes. This thing is whisper quiet and smaller than the JD.

Next to go will be the AKG wireless. I love the transmitter design, but I think I can get better sound with more modern technology.


----------



## TWRC

Just a few small changes to my board. I swapped the MXR Super Comp for a Wampler Ego Compressor and finally got around to designing some graphics for my Eventide TimeFactor controller and V4/5 Op-Amp IC Big Muff clone. 










This is to remind me of how much I love NYC:









I named this one after a lyric in the Smashing Pumpkins song "Geek U.S.A." off of Siamese Dream:


----------



## Intrepid

Great looking Board. I would get too confused just looking at it let alone using the pedals properly. I'm sure you've got it down pat and it works gloriously. Congratulations.


TWRC said:


> Just a few small changes to my board. I swapped the MXR Super Comp for a Wampler Ego Compressor and finally got around to designing some graphics for my Eventide TimeFactor controller and V4/5 Op-Amp IC Big Muff clone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to remind me of how much I love NYC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named this one after a lyric in the Smashing Pumpkins song "Geek U.S.A." off of Siamese Dream:


----------



## julienpier

There is a great load of awesomeness in here!!!
I wanna know, what's the name of that loop thing I see on lot of pedal board (I guess it is a loop pedal)? 
I want to get one and I am kind of lost (mainly because I don't seem to find any in Montreal). Any suggestion?


----------



## ElectricMojo

Wow! What an awesome board, congrats!


----------



## Sneaky

Updated pic. Need to tidy up the cables one of these days.


----------



## vadsy

Is that a TW head you're running?


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> Is that a TW head you're running?


It's an Express clone (Kanewreck).


----------



## KoskineN

It's been a while since I posted here, so here is an update of my board boards!


----------



## Milkman

Wow, that's a lot of stuff. Talk about flexibility eh?

I just made one more improvement to my board. I see room for one more modulation effect.


----------



## Milkman

And with the extra space I gained with the new wireless, I was able to add a Line 6 M5 Stompbox modeler.

Now I have some flexibility.


----------



## drwow

- DOD A/B
- Boss TU12H
- Boss BD2 Blues Driver
- Ibanez BC9 Bi-Mode Chorus
- Boss DM2 Analog Delay


----------



## Clean Channel

^I dig this^


----------



## hollowbody

Clean Channel said:


> ^I dig this^


Ditto. Nice and simple, and has all the important bits, like a shot-glass!


----------



## db62

hollowbody said:


> Ditto. Nice and simple, and has all the important bits, like a shot-glass!


+1. Any board with a DM2 or a DM3 rocks!


----------



## drwow

hollowbody said:


> Ditto. Nice and simple, and has all the important bits, like a shot-glass!


I use to use one of those big Dunlop pyrex slides, I kept breaking them, so.... One night after I busted a slide, I went to the bartender and ordered a single-malt in a shooter glass and kept the glass. Now, if I break one, I just get myself a shot o' scotch. My only field-replaceable piece of gear.

I don't use the chorus much (but it's a nice chorus), the delay once in a while for slap-back, and the BD2 is on most of the time. The tuner gets a lot of use, which is why all the paint is worn off the A/B.


----------



## julienpier

I finally built my pedal board!!! Ikea Gorm based, tinted with Danish Oil, industrial velcro. An amazingly clean board for a little 50$ AND I still have a LOT of room left for my future pedals!


----------



## Clean Channel

My all-Boss board has undergone a few changes recently...

After hearing so much praise for the SD-2 I decided to pick one up. I then had a local guy (Boss expert, member of the Boss forum) do the Keeley mods on it. And, since the Boss FS-5L latching switch won't fit on the board (to change between the SD-2's low-gain and high-gain modes), I also had this1smyne build me a much smaller control switch. I moved the tuner next to the SD-2 and left enough room below it for the switch.

I've also made slight changes to the way I'm powering the board. I now have the four ACA outputs on the PP2+ each dedicated to one specific pedal (I was splitting one before to power two pedals from one output). That means if I want to drop a PSA pedal in any one of those spots, I need only flip the switch on the PP2+. Before, when I was splitting one ACA output, I couldn't then put a PSA pedal in one of those shared spots.

Of the four remaining PSA outputs on the PP2+, I'm splitting three of them to cover the remaining power requirements.

One little trick I've discovered is regarding powering an ACA pedal in a spot where I would normally have a PSA pedal. I power the ACA pedal with a 9V battery, but instead of lifting the pedal out of the board every time I tear down (to save the battery), I simply put the PSA adapter (which will be hanging at the head of the pedal regardless) into the pedal's power input. This causes the pedal to ignore the battery and thus no longer drain it while the board isn't in use. It's a sort of improvised 'battery switch' like you see on many boutique fuzz pedals.


----------



## tri99er

Updated shot with just the basics.












Front : CAE Wah > ARC Effects Klone v2 > ARC Effects Custom Muff
Loop : Toneczar Echoczar / Angelbaby > Toneczar Powerglide > TC Ditto


----------



## theroan




----------



## Analogman

Signal Chain:
Saturn Works Input Selector
TC Electronics Mini Polytune
Dunlop 535Q Crybaby
Analogman Peppermint Fuzz
EQD Hoof Reaper
Rockbox Boiling Point
Boss PS6 Harmonizer
MXR Carbon Copy
Solidgold FX Stutterbox
Red Witch Deluxe Moon Phaser
Powered by a DC Brick and Pedal Power 2 Plus


----------



## Starquasi

*2013 Boards*

Electric Board









Acoustic Board


----------



## Chitmo

My board normally changes quite a bit, but here is the current set up.


----------



## ElectricMojo

Wow. Killer board!


----------



## elliottmoose

ElectricMojo said:


> Wow. Killer board!


Agreed. Looks like the King went to a great new home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

elliottmoose said:


> Agreed. Looks like the King went to a great new home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yup. The king is gonna be staying a while. I'd even venture to say I like it better than my Klon KTR (which has been sold)


----------



## Chitmo

ElectricMojo said:


> Wow. Killer board!


Haha, you sold it to me!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Clean Channel said:


>


HO! MY! GOD! You have a perfect trio on this board: DM-2, FZ-2 and a VB-2. How can some hate thise, hey? Impossible!


----------



## Clean Channel

Ti-Ron said:


> HO! MY! GOD! You have a perfect trio on this board: DM-2, FZ-2 and a VB-2. How can some hate thise, hey? Impossible!


Thanks man! Yessir, all three (DM-2/FZ-2/VB-2) are among my all-time favourite Boss pedals.


----------



## elliottmoose

Ti-Ron said:


> HO! MY! GOD! How can some hate thise, hey? Impossible!


I love this. I can _feel_ an accent.


Clean Channel said:


> Thanks man! Yessir, all three (DM-2/FZ-2/VB-2) are among my all-time favourite Boss pedals.


I hadn't noticed the DM-2 on there. I was actually stuck ogling the organization and general neatness... nice.


----------



## Clean Channel

Chitmo said:


> Haha, you sold it to me!!


Btw, I bought the Pedaltrain Jr for my all-Boss board, as well as all of the PP2+ cables and splitters, from Electric Mojo! It looks like Charles is all over this thread!


----------



## Ti-Ron

elliottmoose said:


> I love this. I can _feel_ an accent.


Who's having an accent? Me? No! Impossible!


----------



## soldierscry

Just re-did my board last night. I will post pic's shortly once the wiring is cleaned up a bit.

Guitar>Loopmaster looper (tuner out to pitch black),loop1 - Empress Fuzz, loop2 - Russian Big Muff, Loop 3 - Boss DF-2, Loop 4 - Deluxe Big muff> Arcane Analog 2nd anniversary Rangemaster>Fulltone Choalflange> Empress Tape delay> Fuchs Verbrator>Amp


----------



## Chitmo

Clean Channel said:


> Btw, I bought the Pedaltrain Jr for my all-Boss board, as well as all of the PP2+ cables and splitters, from Electric Mojo! It looks like Charles is all over this thread!


Yup, there seems to be the odd comment here and there for sure!


----------



## Clean Channel

Bah, what the heck...

Here's a shot of the Boss board tonight, including my wah (which is connected to the courtesy outlet on the PP2+). Also notice that for this occasion I swapped out the VB-2 for the CE-2, and the PN-2 for the RC-3 (my Boss board is always changing; that's the fun of it!).


----------



## soldierscry

Here it is.


----------



## Guest

Clean Channel said:


> Bah, what the heck...
> 
> Here's a shot of the Boss board tonight, including my wah (which is connected to the courtesy outlet on the PP2+).


Funky looking wah. Who makes it?


----------



## Clean Channel

iaresee said:


> Funky looking wah. Who makes it?


Yeah, it does look unlike anything else out there!

It's called the Vision Wah Special, made by Roger Mayer. New price is insane, so I got mine used, right here in the GC buy/sell/trade.


----------



## Guest

White and black Mission pedals, a little Duck brand duct tape and...it's a lovely little bit of Mod.


































- - - Updated - - -



Clean Channel said:


> Yeah, it does look unlike anything else out there!
> 
> It's called the Vision Wah Special, made by Roger Mayer. New price is insane, so I got mine used, right here in the GC buy/sell/trade.


Wow, just read the specs on this -- I can see why it costs $700 new! That's a helluva tunable wah pedal by any standards. And it looks cool too.


----------



## NicS

Not bad for an old shelf and some velcro tape. Nowhere near complete and I'm still working on finding "my sound" at the moment but it's a good start I think.


----------



## sulphur

Here's the smaller board I just put together, a PT-1...



I did a few mods, two sets of Neutrik panel jacks, dual power supply, a VL PP2+ and a Digital.
I had to chop another bigger hole to access the power cord receptacle on the second power supply.
A few problems with the wiring job, three funky cables, I was sure that I checked them as I made them. 
Doh!

A few tough choices of what to put on there, mostly due to size constraints.
I made this up to use in the band so I don't have to tear down at home and set it up again afterwards.
I'll leave a rig at the jam space, so it's a lot less of a PITA to go and play.

It's all straight into the front of the amp,

Tuner>compressor>fuzz>wah>boost>O/D>distortion>delay>chorus>tremolo>Triton (it does a few things).
I use the reverb on the amp. We'll see how this set up pans out.


----------



## TWRC

That's a brilliant board. I think you and Clean Channel (his monster board...but his Boss one is cool too) have my favourite pedal boards on here because you guys have the same taste that I do.

My board is under reconstruction once again thanks to the trade that I made with Blam. I went from a Pedaltrain 3 to a Pedaltrain Pro. I was finding that I needed more space to add some modulation for the band that I'm in right now. The added real estate also gives me an excuse to buy some new items. 



sulphur said:


> Here's the smaller board I just put together, a PT-1...
> 
> 
> 
> I did a few mods, two sets of Neutrik panel jacks, dual power supply, a VL PP2+ and a Digital.
> I had to chop another bigger hole to access the power cord receptacle on the second power supply.
> A few problems with the wiring job, three funky cables, I was sure that I checked them as I made them.
> Doh!
> 
> A few tough choices of what to put on there, mostly due to size constraints.
> I made this up to use in the band so I don't have to tear down at home and set it up again afterwards.
> I'll leave a rig at the jam space, so it's a lot less of a PITA to go and play.
> 
> It's all straight into the front of the amp,
> 
> Tuner>compressor>fuzz>wah>boost>O/D>distortion>delay>chorus>tremolo>Triton (it does a few things).
> I use the reverb on the amp. We'll see how this set up pans out.


----------



## blam

Glad to hear I am enabling you Tony!!! Hahaha. I need to make the dive and find me a 2nd power supply for my mini board. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TWRC

We're all enabling each other. This place is evil...but I love it.

I have a PP2+ and a PP Digital. I had no idea that Voodoo Labs released one called the Mondo because I would have bought one of those.



blam said:


> Glad to hear I am enabling you Tony!!! Hahaha. I need to make the dive and find me a 2nd power supply for my mini board.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

Thanks man, Tim's boards blow me away, they look like a lot of fun.

I have a loaded PT Pro, it's a PITA to move around. Do you have the hardcase?
That's one reason I went this route, a bit easier on the back, more portable.
My Pro only has the soft case, not the greatest set up.

Here's a shot of the other side, I cobbled some tape onto the power cord access to keep from slicing my fingers...



With the four jacks, I can run it straight through, 
split the dirt into the front and modulation through and effects loop,
or run the whole board with modulation pedals in stereo. 

I may possibly move the wah off the board onto the floor and make room for two other pedals.
I could run the pedals into two jacks and then run the wah into those jacks on the outside.
I'd have to run it straight in that way, as I am now.


----------



## TWRC

Yes, that's the only bad thing about this trade. The PT-3 was big, but the PT-Pro will be even more of a pain in the ass to lug to shows. When I get upset about it, I always think back to the early 2000's when I used to lug an 8 space rack to shows.

I made a bracket for my PT-3 that I would velcro to the side of it for my volume pedal and tuner. It was actually a piece of aluminum from an old computer tower that I cut up. I drilled a large hole on the side with a hole saw to feed cables through, worked like a charm if you don't want your wah all loosey goosey. Just an idea...












sulphur said:


> Thanks man, Tim's boards blow me away, they look like a lot of fun.
> 
> I have a loaded PT Pro, it's a PITA to move around. Do you have the hardcase?
> That's one reason I went this route, a bit easier on the back, more portable.
> My Pro only has the soft case, not the greatest set up.
> 
> Here's a shot of the other side, I cobbled some tape onto the power cord access to keep from slicing my fingers...
> 
> 
> 
> With the four jacks, I can run it straight through,
> split the dirt into the front and modulation through and effects loop,
> or run the whole board with modulation pedals in stereo.
> 
> I may possibly move the wah off the board onto the floor and make room for two other pedals.
> I could run the pedals into two jacks and then run the wah into those jacks on the outside.
> I'd have to run it straight in that way, as I am now.


----------



## sulphur

That's a good idea about the wah, if I go that route, it's worth considering.

So that's a pic of you PT3? Are you just adding to those pedals on the Pro,
or will it be a whole different ball o' wax?


----------



## TWRC

Yes, that's a photo of my old PT-3 with the extension that I made. 

The PT-Pro will have more or less the same pedals. I ended up getting rid of the MythFX Triton for a Line 6 M5. I'm not a huge modulation guy, but it's nice to have when you need it, but the idea of having some jack of all trades types of reverbs etc was appealing to me. The volume pedal and tuner will also be permanently fixed on the PT-Pro and I've decided to add a Sonic Maximizer back into my rig with the Sonic Stomp (currently looking for one).

I have a Sonic Maximizer in my rack but now that I've gone with just a full pedalboard, I've actually missed having the Sonic Maximizer. I know they don't get much love these days with most players, but I find that it sharpens my attack and makes things sound better in live settings.



sulphur said:


> That's a good idea about the wah, if I go that route, it's worth considering.
> 
> So that's a pic of you PT3? Are you just adding to those pedals on the Pro,
> or will it be a whole different ball o' wax?


----------



## blam

I ran a PP2+ on the pro and a separate 18v for the ocd via the courtesy plug on the pp2+. Battery in the tuner and I had one effect with no power. It was my delay and rarely used. 

Will probably hit up Charles at electric mojo for one of the cioks units for my mini board. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky

iaresee said:


> White and black Mission pedals, a little Duck brand duct tape and...it's a lovely little bit of Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Dude...


----------



## Guest

Sneaky said:


> Dude...


I was thinking more:










When I taped it up. But: yup.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> White and black Mission pedals, a little Duck brand duct tape and...it's a lovely little bit of Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


That looks awesome and the specs are fantastic. I've always been a fan of Roland's VG series Synths but this Fractal unit has me thinking this may be a more practical unit for guitar.


----------



## TWRC

Thanks to Blam and our Pedaltrain trade, I ended up with a bit more room to work with. I've noticed that I've been wanting more modulation effects with the group that I'm in right now but have never really cared much for them, so I decided that the Line 6 M5 would be a good choice to fill that void. After reading a few great reviews on them, I pulled the trigger and added it to my setup along with an EHX Freeze. I tried the new Boss Tera Echo in comparison with the Freeze and just couldn't get over that goofy spaceship noise that it makes in conjunction with it's freeze ability, so I think I made the right choice here.

I have to say that I'm extremely happy with this setup as it's proving to be quite versatile. I can say with confidence that this setup will stick around for a lot longer than my previous ones.


----------



## Clean Channel

Dayum! That is a work of art!


----------



## blam

TWRC said:


> Thanks to Blam and our Pedaltrain trade, I ended up with a bit more room to work with. I've noticed that I've been wanting more modulation effects with the group that I'm in right now but have never really cared much for them, so I decided that the Line 6 M5 would be a good choice to fill that void. After reading a few great reviews on them, I pulled the trigger and added it to my setup along with an EHX Freeze. I tried the new Boss Tera Echo in comparison with the Freeze and just couldn't get over that goofy spaceship noise that it makes in conjunction with it's freeze ability, so I think I made the right choice here.
> 
> I have to say that I'm extremely happy with this setup as it's proving to be quite versatile. I can say with confidence that this setup will stick around for a lot longer than my previous ones.



great board tony. that was my Korg as well is it not? haha


----------



## TWRC

Ha, thanks Brian. Yes, that is the same Pitchblack. 



blam said:


> great board tony. that was my Korg as well is it not? haha


----------



## lelouch

All I have is a ts9 and a ge-7


----------



## elliottmoose

Alright, I made my board bigger, and now it's filling up again! Recently added: Arcane Analog OKF (One-Knob Fuzz), Diamond Marquis Ge-TB, Empress VMSD, and... oh the Little Big Muff! I'm a fan of all of them.


----------



## sulphur

*As the board morphs...*









Made a few adjustments. 8)

It'll be first try with this fuzz.
I did try the Fuzzrite clone, it did work!
Now, I'm just playing around.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

My crude assembly of a board. Finally got the fastened down and got a sweet old suitcase to carry them in.


----------



## vadsy

Here is a board that I built back in May. I've been meaning to post but wanted to make sure I was happy with it and I was putting off adding the 2 switches for the Flint and Black 65 but finally got that done over the Christmas break. This took a couple of years to put together, pedals and sound, and since has been working really well for me. Besides the recent switch addition, which were part of the original plan, I'm thinking of leaving this board as is and building a second to experiment and get my fill of trying new and different pedals.

The chain details... Ego to Black 65 to LunMod to Timmy to EBJR off shoot to the tuner, continuing signal from the volume to the El Cap to the first looper for the AD-80 to the second looper for the Flint and Blue Sky and lastly to the amp. 

I bought a used Trailer trash board and used the outer frame, replaced and painted the plywood for a brand new look, mounted the pedals, wired the whole thing and added locking jacks on the right. First picture is current with the two recent switch additions, the rest are glamour shots from the summer but give some nice details.


----------



## Judas68fr

Your PB is amazing sir! Just out of curiosity, where do you put the Flint in your signal path? Before/after the delays? The only pedal I need to be fully happy with my set up is a Flint (used to have one, sold it, and now regret it...). 
I used to put it before my analog delays.


----------



## vadsy

Thank you.

The Flint sits second last in the chain, after both delays, just before the Blue Sky. I've not really tried it before a delay but one of these years it might be fun to experiment with this board again.


----------



## Clean Channel

Here are a couple shots of my recently-created and ever-changing Pedaltrain Nano.

I use all Boss effects, which I swap in and out easily as they clip into the Pedalock brackets without any velcro. I have an extensive collection of Boss pedals, which means I makes this setup incredibly versatile.

It's powered by a Pedaltrain Volto rechargeable power supply, which is mounted underneath. Since the Volto's outlets aren't isolated, I can combine a mixture of 9V PSA and 12V ACA Boss pedals without worrying about the ACA pedals getting enough power.

Although it's not pictured, it's worth mentioning I tossed out the Pedaltrain soft case and replaced it with a much sturdier one from Studio Slips. The studio slips case also has a small side pocket for carrying a few accessories.

It's small, light, and versatile; I'm really happy with this setup!

A picture from a few months ago:










A picture from this past weekend:










And here's a shot from last year of my Pedaltrain Jr (sorry for the repeat, just thought it was worth noting), which benefits from many of the same features as my Nano board:










When I really feel like letting loose, I have this big guy as well. Truth is though, I find myself using the all-Boss Jr and Nano boards a lot more nowadays. I'm thinking about buying another Jr board, and moving a selection of these on to there, with the idea of swapping pedals in and out from time to time.


----------



## TWRC

Love those boards! How do you like the Terra Echo?

Also, what's that gold pedal beside the Frazz Dazzler?



Clean Channel said:


> Here are a couple shots of my recently-created and ever-changing Pedaltrain Nano.
> 
> I use all Boss effects, which I swap in and out easily as they clip into the Pedalock brackets without any velcro. I have an extensive collection of Boss pedals, which means I makes this setup incredibly versatile.
> 
> It's powered by a Pedaltrain Volto rechargeable power supply, which is mounted underneath. Since the Volto's outlets aren't isolated, I can combine a mixture of 9V PSA and 12V ACA Boss pedals without worrying about the ACA pedals getting enough power.
> 
> Although it's not pictured, it's worth mentioning I tossed out the Pedaltrain soft case and replaced it with a much sturdier one from Studio Slips. The studio slips case also has a small side pocket for carrying a few accessories.
> 
> It's small, light, and versatile; I'm really happy with this setup!
> 
> A picture from a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a shot from last year of my Pedaltrain Jr (sorry for the repeat, just thought it was worth noting), which benefits from many of the same features as my Nano board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I really feel like letting loose, I have this big guy as well. Truth is though, I find myself using the all-Boss Jr and Nano boards a lot more nowadays. I'm thinking about buying another Jr board, and moving a selection of these on to there, with the idea of swapping pedals in and out from time to time.


----------



## Clean Channel

TWRC said:


> Love those boards! How do you like the Terra Echo?


Thanks!

I'm VERY happy with the Tera Echo! It's a surprisingly versatile pedal with a lot of tones to dial in. It can sound like a short analog delay/reverb mix (just a nice thickener), it can be reverb, it can be delay, it can be laser sounds, and on and on. Very unique and nice sounding pedal!

Perhaps one little anecdote that might shed some light on it (albeit a little cheesy): This past weekend, after our daughter went to sleep my wife and I were spending time together in the basement. She was doing yoga, and I wanted to play guitar, so I set up the Tera Echo for this soft, ambient, yogo-esque tone, and just improvised softly as she went through her positions. My wife's comment was that the pedal sounded "like a recording", as in to say, it made it sound like there was a degree post production going on, as if she had put on an actual 'yoga' CD. 



TWRC said:


> Also, what's that gold pedal beside the Frazz Dazzler?


The gold pedal is a bit of a funny story. It's regular production pedal which normally has side-mounted jacks. I wrote the builder and asked him if he'd build me one with top-mounted input/output/power, and he agreed so long as I promised not to tell anyone. He said doing special requests like that in the past have led to him getting inundated with others asking for the same features, and he'd prefer to not have to top mount these pedals all of the time if possible. After it arrived, I took this picture and photo-shopped out his silkscreen graphics. I sent it to him and asked if he was ok if I posted this pic on forums (with his info photoshopped out), and he was totally ok with it.


----------



## TWRC

That's good to hear. Maybe I should give it another chance then because I played one a while back and loved the ambient sounds; however, the one thing I couldn't get over was that "stun-gun" sort of sound. I felt that the pedal could have done without it. Yet, the more and more I see demos on it, the more I want one! HA

I'm actually in the process of building a nano board for the heck of it and the Tera Echo might fit the bill for that delay / reverb sound.

Ohhhhhh, what a tease!!!!!


----------



## KoskineN

Got the Mini FuzzFace for Christmas and received the Soulfood from Prymaxe a couple of days after! Both great pedals.


----------



## animest4r

here's my pedalboard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

This is a PT Jr. that I just completed for someone...



I installed a couple of Redco flow-through panel jacks and thanks to Tim for pointing me in the right direction for the plug extension for the M5.
There was no real elegant way to install that unit, the new owner may find another solution.



Fully assembled...



The underbelly...


----------



## Judas68fr

nice and clean! Good job!


----------



## ElectricMojo

Wow, nice. Really clean.


----------



## b-nads

Looks wicked, Jock! What do you think of the BB+?


----------



## bluesmostly

:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## sulphur

*Thanks guys!*

That was a fun build, they seem to get easier.
Probably, the smaller board made it easier to organize.

I had a BB+ a while ago, cool unit, lot's of options.
Plenty of gain available with that pedal.


----------



## davetcan

I think this is the best tone I've ever been able to milk out of a pedal/amp combo. The Falcon is set as a "sweetener" in the loop and is always on. A slight tweak of tone and volume knobs allows me to jump from single coils to humbuckers quickly and easily. The Plimsoul is set for mild OD and on this setting gives a nice extra push to the Iron Bell when I need it. The Rat is, well, it's a Rat. Sounds great. I have 2 Skrecho's, just one on the board for now. Volume pedal is an EB MVP, love the "minimum" setting, and I notice no tone suck.

The Koch is a Studiotone XL that I picked up from Hammertone a year or so ago. 3 channels with a shared eq. It's taken me awhile to find a setting I like on all 3 channels but I'm there now. Awesome little amp, very loud and pretty heavy though. 

edit: I do need to clean up the board, I have a Timmy coming and want to check it out before I nail things down.


----------



## bluesmostly

Man, there are sOMe cool looking pedal boards here, wow... almost makes me miss that whole PB gig rig and the fussing and tweaking and changing things in and out... but nah... I have all the pedals and amps and cabs I could ever want in the AXE FX and I change them with the flick of a couple of buttons these days. Not as much fun that way, but the tones are better and I spend more time playing.


----------



## Chito

Here's how mine looks these days. I still have room for another OD/Dist pedal at the lower tier.


----------



## Guest

bluesmostly said:


> almost makes me miss that whole PB gig rig and the fussing and tweaking and changing things in and out... but nah... I have all the pedals and amps and cabs I could ever want in the AXE FX and I change them with the flick of a couple of buttons these days. Not as much fun that way, but the tones are better and I spend more time playing.


Every now and then I miss the pretty colours and visual diversity of pedals. And then I turn on my rig and forget all about them.  12.04 beta is pretty awesome if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## neldom

This is the latest iteration of the board, as I'm supposed to be working but feeling little to very little motivation I'll walk you through it, as I'm sure you hoped I would.
I recently dropped my EB VP Jr to allow room for the inclusion of the EHX Superego, EQD The Depths and Moog MF Drive. It also allowed me to rid myself of any pretense of subtlety anyone may have inadvertently picked up from seeing a volume pedal on the board.
Right now the chain is:
SP Compressor : A great subtle and small compressor, I chose it because I didn't want to have Wampler Ego Comp on the board when Vadsy did (I don't like to admit he's made a good purchase, it's too much like he's winning then), and I am quite happy with it.
Arc Effect Big Green Pi: Absolutely incredible Muff clone, I've owned real muffs, Musket Fuzz and this one wins hands down, I moved the dip switches to two toggles on the front and it worked out really well. I was hesitant about resale, but if anything I would say it adds value and I also can't see myself selling this one for a very long time.
EQD Bit Commander: What may be the most incredible in your face ride you'll find in a pedal - this thing is zero to sixty with no inbetween and I love it.
Empress Para EQ: This thing is always on and noone can tell, which is exactly what I want from it. May be the most important pedal I own, even more so than the tuner, tuning makes it seem like I care what people think about my sound, I want them to know I'm in control.
Wampler Tweed 57: It was this or the Catalinbread Formula 5, and though there was a bonding period required I think I made the right choice, a lot of tones in this box and they are all wonderful, just needed to invest the time.
Catalinbread DLS MKIII: So far I have loved every CB pedal I've owned (SFT, RAH, Naga Viper) and this one is no exception. I run it on Super Bass mode and it works great from low gain to balls to the wall rock.
EHX Superego: Awesome and unique pedal, this and the EQD BC help me deal with some of my synth envy issues. I'm still hoping to get off my ass and build a loop switcher into one of my aux switches to move the modulation in and out of the loop on this thing to really help utilize it's full potential.
Moog MF Drive: My newest drive, I'm really loving it thus far. Big and full, reminds me of the CB SFT but with more versatility. So far haven't tried the exp pedal option but the notch filter still gets some awesome sounds even when stationary.
Diamond Quantum Leap: I have gone through a ton of delays (Timeline, Timefactor, Flashback, X4, Deluxe Memory Man, Stereo Memory Man, Nova Delay, Repeater, Echo Park, Skreddy, others.) but as I've never been one for subtlety delay has not been my friend, I just couldn't say no to Andy and his gadgets. But the Diamond is great for me it sounds good with minimal adjustment and the lights blink, really all I need. I never take it out of delay mode into the rest of the pedal but maybe one day...
EQD The Depths: Interesting Vibe, I'm still not completely sold on it. It is optical, but uses an LED, with no bulb warming and cooling it may be a little less "organic" than an incandescent bulb would yield. I hear a lot of good demos, so there is a real chance this is user error and I just need to keep trying, which I will for a while.
Strymon Flint: I can't say anything bad about this pedal, the reverbs are fantastic and the trems are great too. A fairly expensive pedal that was worth every penny and then some.
TC Ditto: Straight forward and simple, does what it should. I've had the original Digitech Jamman and the Stereo Jamman, both were good but the Ditto sounds better. I'm not a live looper user (yet) so this is just a jam tool and it works great.
I also have a Digitech Whammy V (which would be great in the effects loop of the Super Ego) off board and a Crybaby Wah (which is great to add some filter sweeping to the EQD BC) that I use if I'm trying to move from not subtle to in your face kick subtlety in the ass rock.

For now I'm happier than ever with my rig, which is all I could really hope for, wouldn't mind stuffing a Mooer Germanium Fuzz into the little spot above the Diamond for some alternate fuzz flavours.


----------



## Ti-Ron

That's one nice board you have there!

Can I ask what kind of music do you play? Some crazy sounds can be made with those!


----------



## Judas68fr

Here's mine:











I've spent a lot of time trying OD/distortion pedals (I'm very picky). I've been through a lot on my amp (a modded Fender Blues Junior). I wanted to find the right combination for home AND band use, but it was very tricky! Most of the boutique pedals I've tried have a hard time cutting the mix in a band situation (at least on my amp). So that's basically why my good old TS9 is still on my board! The Bogner RED is great too, very dynamic and articulate. 

The only one I really regret (but I chose to make my board as minimalistic as possible) is the Wampler Sovereign. Great OD/Boost/Distortion pedal, but I preferred the Bogner to it.

No modulation here, not a big fan, I prefer a nice modulated delay instead (TC Flashback, that might be replaced in the next few months by an El Capistan).


----------



## ondadl

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TWRC

My pedalboard is featured in this article on Premier Guitar! 

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/20372-show-us-yours-reader-pedalboards-part-2


----------



## Ti-Ron

You love delay for sure!!!


----------



## bw66

TWRC said:


> My pedalboard is featured in this article on Premier Guitar!
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/20372-show-us-yours-reader-pedalboards-part-2


That's pretty cool!


----------



## blam

TWRC said:


> My pedalboard is featured in this article on Premier Guitar!
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/20372-show-us-yours-reader-pedalboards-part-2


More importantly my old board and tuner are featured on that article on premier guitar!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's my board since Christmas time. I'm trying to stay as simple as possible and I'll see how it's going.
The chain is the following:
Guitar (Starfire II, Les Paul or Tele) -> Pitchblack -> Hoof fuzz -> The Elements -> Ekko Dark -> EM drive -> Ditto Looper -> Swart









The EM drive is a fantastic preamp/booster, like it so far. Almost always on, the thing can brings the magic of my amp. Seems like a Treble booster but witch some personnality. Try it if you have a chance.
The Ekko Dark is one nice delay. The repeats are darker (thus the name) more like a DMM. The possibilitiy of engage the mod AND the buffer is really nice. Very musical and affordable! 
The Ditto is a no brainer. I'm not a big looper user but to practice and try some licks in a song, it's perfect!


----------



## TWRC

Ha, there's actually three other pedals on there that are from GC.



blam said:


> More importantly my old board and tuner are featured on that article on premier guitar!!!


----------



## kw_guitarguy

So here's the new board...it's been a New Pedal Year for me....Got rid of the following:

EB JR Volume
Phase 90

Brought in the following:

Voodoo Labs Tremolo
Dano Echo
Dano Flanger
DIY Channel Switcher
Joyo Compressor

Mounted underneath is a DC Brick powering everything...

Here's the new board 




























The path is:

Guitar > Road Rage ABY > Out to Polytune
Guitar > Road Rage ABY > Boss NS-2 > Joyo Compressor > Crybaby Fasel Wah > Green Rhino OD > Small Clone Chorus > Voodoo Labs Tremolo > Danelectro Echo > Danelectro Flanger > TC Flashback Delay > Amp


I would welcome any advice on my signal chain!


----------



## the5chord

Thats a nice board. How do you like the Elements? I had that for a time but could not get it to play nice with my vox. So I flipped it but now I play at higher volume and everything sounds different. Maybe I miss judged that pedal.



TWRC said:


> My pedalboard is featured in this article on Premier Guitar!
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/20372-show-us-yours-reader-pedalboards-part-2


----------



## TWRC

My main amp is an AC30 and The Elements is really one of the best dirt boxes out there IMO. Currently I'm using it for a lead pedal because between my Gain Changer and your old Dual Fuzz, I have my low to medium grind sound; The Elements is what takes it over the top.



the5chord said:


> Thats a nice board. How do you like the Elements? I had that for a time but could not get it to play nice with my vox. So I flipped it but now I play at higher volume and everything sounds different. Maybe I miss judged that pedal.


----------



## Ti-Ron

kw_guitarguy said:


> So here's the new board...it's been a New Pedal Year for me....Got rid of the following:
> 
> EB JR Volume
> Phase 90
> 
> Brought in the following:
> 
> Voodoo Labs Tremolo
> Dano Echo
> Dano Flanger
> DIY Channel Switcher
> Joyo Compressor
> 
> Mounted underneath is a DC Brick powering everything...
> 
> Here's the new board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The path is:
> 
> Guitar > Road Rage ABY > Out to Polytune
> Guitar > Road Rage ABY > Boss NS-2 > Joyo Compressor > Crybaby Fasel Wah > Green Rhino OD > Small Clone Chorus > Voodoo Labs Tremolo > Danelectro Echo > Danelectro Flanger > TC Flashback Delay > Amp
> 
> 
> I would welcome any advice on my signal chain!


I am the dumb guy when it comes to twisting knobs, can you explain me how the curve knob works on the Green Rhino, please?


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Hey Ti-Ron...it's essentially a high-mid control. Most people describe it as a "bite" control, which I agree with. Clockwise, and the bite smooths out and counter-clockwise and you can get some more bite out of it


----------



## Ti-Ron

kw_guitarguy said:


> Hey Ti-Ron...it's essentially a high-mid control. Most people describe it as a "bite" control, which I agree with. Clockwise, and the bite smooths out and counter-clockwise and you can get some more bite out of it


So bite is high mids, hey! Got my thinking... I had a dog when I was young and he was really into high mids solo with my snowracer!










Thanks for the tips and the memories!


----------



## zurn

Long overdue update pic 

Top row pedals from left to right:
Lovepedal Tremolo / Boss BF-2 / EHX Small Clone / MXR Phase90 / Lehle ABY / El capistan / Behringer Boss DM-2 clone / Roadrage Buffer

Bottom row from left to right:
Boss Vol/Exp / Boomerang Looper / Moog drive / DOD250 Clone / EHX East River drive/ Turbo Tuner / Timmy / OCD V1 / BC108 Fuzzface clone / Dunlop Crybaby

Signal chain is this:

Guitar -> Buffer -> Wah -> all the dirt pedal on the bottom -> Behringer delay -> Elcap stereo out to Lehle stereo in - Lehle left out to rest of top pedals then to Boomerang. Lehle right out to Boomerang - Boomerang left and right out to two different amps for stereo goodness.

The idea is to have all dirt pedals, delays and looper available on both amps but modulation and trem only on one of the amps to get that wet/dry stereoish feel.


----------



## Adcandour

Finally got a respectable board together. There still a bit of space to fill.

I wouldn't mind get the wires in order too.

The new fuzz is there. Still trying to figure it out - I'm terribly unfuzzy. 

The board is awesome. Got it from Electric Mojo earlier in the week. I'll have to leave some feedback when I get a moment - great transaction .


----------



## Ti-Ron

Great board!
Would like to try a droptune someday! 

How is the PS6?


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> Great board!
> Would like to try a droptune someday!
> 
> How is the PS6?


Thanks. The ps-6 is well worth the money. It's packed with features. most demos rightfully focus on the pitch shifting, but it has a decent chorus, light flange setting and then the whammy (I'm addicted to it).

Check out the video I posted in the contest (it uses every pedal except the bd-2) .


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> Thanks. The ps-6 is well worth the money. It's packed with features. most demos rightfully focus on the pitch shifting, but it has a decent chorus, light flange setting and then the whammy (I'm addicted to it).
> 
> Check out the video I posted in the contest (it uses every pedal except the bd-2) .


Hoooo, I'm jealous and envious... You have an Octapad!


----------



## GuitarJ

Here's mine.


----------



## Guest

GuitarJ said:


> Here's mine.


I love boards with lots of Boss pedals on them. They look like my dreams of my youth when Boss pedals were all I really knew.

What does your GCPro control?


----------



## GuitarJ

A Marshall TSL 100 and a TC Electronics G Major. Most of the Boss stuff isn't used much anymore but still there.


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> Finally got a respectable board together. There still a bit of space to fill.
> 
> I wouldn't mind get the wires in order too.
> 
> The new fuzz is there. Still trying to figure it out - I'm terribly unfuzzy.
> 
> The board is awesome. Got it from Electric Mojo earlier in the week. I'll have to leave some feedback when I get a moment - great transaction .


Seriously, I love your choices!
How's the Megalith?
Just a metal disto or usable for less extrem sounds?

Is it possible to use the boost by itself?

Thanks!


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> Finally got a respectable board together. There still a bit of space to fill.
> 
> I wouldn't mind get the wires in order too.
> 
> The new fuzz is there. Still trying to figure it out - I'm terribly unfuzzy.
> 
> The board is awesome. Got it from Electric Mojo earlier in the week. I'll have to leave some feedback when I get a moment - great transaction .


What happened to the BJFE stuff?


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> What happened to the BJFE stuff?


Shockingly, it couldn't measure up to the bd-2. I still have it, but there's no sense in putting it on the board right now. What confuses me is that the bearfoot version sounded awesome. BUT, that was through an amp with 6v6s (the new amp is el84). I'm not sure if that's the big difference.

The thing is that the bd-2 is modded to be fuzzy when the gain is cranked, so it's not satisfying my 80s Metal needs. I'm ashamed to say that that's a sound I'm looking for on occasion .

I was thinking about a modded ds-1.


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> Hoooo, I'm jealous and envious... You have an Octapad!


It's amazing, but I don't use it to its full potential. I'm a very poor drummer.

I also essentially stole it off ebay. I was ecstatic.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

If you're looking 80 Metal sounds (Shhhh...I have the same need on occasion) try the Suhr Riot. Nails it for me. I think someone on the forum had a Joyo version of the Riot for sale for like $25.



adcandour said:


> Shockingly, it couldn't measure up to the bd-2. I still have it, but there's no sense in putting it on the board right now. What confuses me is that the bearfoot version sounded awesome. BUT, that was through an amp with 6v6s (the new amp is el84). I'm not sure if that's the big difference.
> 
> The thing is that the bd-2 is modded to be fuzzy when the gain is cranked, so it's not satisfying my 80s Metal needs. I'm ashamed to say that that's a sound I'm looking for on occasion .
> 
> I was thinking about a modded ds-1.


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> Seriously, I love your choices!
> How's the Megalith?
> Just a metal disto or usable for less extrem sounds?
> 
> Is it possible to use the boost by itself?
> 
> Thanks!


I love it. I've tried everything and this comes out on top. Very versatile, but forget about low gain settings - it has none.

The boost only works when the distortion is on. The sustain I can get with it on is remarkable.

I will try to do a demo of it soon. With the droptune on it sounds like a demon singing


----------



## Adcandour

Stratin2traynor said:


> If you're looking 80 Metal sounds (Shhhh...I have the same need on occasion) try the Suhr Riot. Nails it for me. I think someone on the forum had a Joyo version of the Riot for sale for like $25.


Interesting. What do you play through?


----------



## keto

adcandour said:


> I love it. I've tried everything and this comes out on top. Very versatile, but forget about low gain settings - it has none.
> 
> The boost only works when the distortion is on. The sustain I can get with it on is remarkable.
> 
> I will try to do a demo of it soon. With the droptune on it sounds like a demon singing


The Megalith is AWESOME, I regret selling mine though I did go to higher gain amps and don't really need it. AMAZING EQ section in it, probably overall best of any pedal I have experienced.

But there ain't no 'classic rock' in it, HARD rock to metal all the way.


----------



## Chitmo

80's metal aye, sounds like someone needs a Marshall!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

keto said:


> The Megalith is AWESOME, I regret selling mine though I did go to higher gain amps and don't really need it. AMAZING EQ section in it, probably overall best of any pedal I have experienced.
> 
> But there ain't no 'classic rock' in it, HARD rock to metal all the way.


Good to know, I'm more a punk (a little strech to the hardcore)/grunge player actualy. But with a Mark1 I need an EQ to tame down the bass and tighten up the sound for that punk palm mute!!! 

[video=youtube;fY405k2ZC30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY405k2ZC30[/video]

or this:

[video=youtube;xuxq4bbWP5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuxq4bbWP5c[/video]


----------



## soulrebel

Don't have any Dr Sci anymore, went with a m5 instead (i just like the plate on it, but it's nice to have everything for less price).


----------



## Stratin2traynor

For the 80's metal stuff, I play through a Trinity 18 Watt Plexi. Sounds phenomenal 



adcandour said:


> Interesting. What do you play through?


----------



## NicS

Out with the old:










In with the new:




























Another DIY project that came out pretty well. Simple design, not meant to be high end by any means. Just something compact, practical and streamlined.


----------



## Chitmo

Haven't made a post on here in quite some time, mainly because my board was changing so frequently but I think that I have nailed down what works for me for the most part. Only thing that I have left to add is a Verb (if I can ever find one that I like) and maybe a compressor (if I can ever find one that I like). They seem to be the two effects that always sound better when someone else is using them for some reason. haha And if you haven't noticed my Wife's cats left me some of their fur all over my board, wasn't that kind of them.


----------



## Brennan

Picked up a Blackbird board a few weeks ago and just finished wiring it up (I ran out of lava cable plugs, the black patch cable is a place holder until I get some more):










Main path: Guitar > GCB95F Wah > Turbo Tuner > Q&D Compressor (mhammer) > Lowdown Octaver (mhammer) > Original Keeley modded TS9 > Stage Four phaser (mhammer) > Retro-Sonic Boost > Soul Food > amp
Effects Loop: Soul Mate Jr > CE-3 > Carbon Copy
The fifth jack is a TRS line for the amp channel switcher
All powered by a Cioks DC10



More pics, because why not (click for full size):


----------



## Chitmo

Brennan said:


> Picked up a Blackbird board a few weeks ago and just finished wiring it up (I ran out of lava cable plugs, the black patch cable is a place holder until I get some more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main path: Guitar > GCB95F Wah > Turbo Tuner > Q&D Compressor (mhammer) > Lowdown Octaver (mhammer) > Original Keeley modded TS9 > Stage Four phaser (mhammer) > Retro-Sonic Boost > Soul Food > amp
> Effects Loop: Soul Mate Jr > CE-3 > Carbon Copy
> The fifth jack is a TRS line for the amp channel switcher
> All powered by a Cioks DC10
> 
> 
> 
> More pics, because why not (click for full size):


I have been hunting for a verb that I like, how does the Sole mate compare to other verbs? Really nice board BTW, I have a black bird board as well. A much more basic model though.


----------



## Brennan

Chitmo said:


> I have been hunting for a verb that I like, how does the Sole mate compare to other verbs? Really nice board BTW, I have a black bird board as well. A much more basic model though.


Thanks! 

I've only had it a couple of weeks and haven't put it through it's paces yet, but so far I really like it. It obviously doesn't have the features that a lot of digital pedals have (it's kind of a one trick pony), but if you're looking for a true analogue spring reverb it's pretty hard to beat for the price. The Jr is particularly nice since it has an external tank and takes up less room on the board. If you're looking for more of an in your face reverb, or something other than spring reverb, you'd be better off looking at something like a WET or Hall of Fame.


----------



## Chitmo

Brennan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've only had it a couple of weeks and haven't put it through it's paces yet, but so far I really like it. It obviously doesn't have the features that a lot of digital pedals have (it's kind of a one trick pony), but if you're looking for a true analogue spring reverb it's pretty hard to beat for the price. The Jr is particularly nice since it has an external tank and takes up less room on the board. If you're looking for more of an in your face reverb, or something other than spring reverb, you'd be better off looking at something like a WET or Hall of Fame.


Subtle is good, I was waiting to see if a decent fender reverb unit came up for a reasonable price but they're big and bulky and expensive. I might investigate further. 

Cheers


----------



## Greg Ellis

Here's the board I've worked up for the 6 hours jam I'm doing in a couple of weeks. Should be final now, aside from some tucking of cables.

The board itself is the back of an old combo amp, cut to fit inside a laptop bag and covered in fuzzy side velcro.

There's a DC Brick buried underneath the compressor, powering everything except the reverb pedal.

Guitar > Wah > Phaser > Comp > Clean Boost > Riot > OD > Echo > Chorus > Reverb > Amp


----------



## Ti-Ron

Cool, an H2O!


----------



## pattste

Latest update... I use the Rock Bug and Hermida Reverb for headphone practice or direct to PA. When using my amp, I plug straight from the Catalinbread Semaphore tremolo to the amp.


----------



## Guest

I had both my big board and little board in pieces for far too long! Finally sat down and redid the little board and here she is. I relented and used velcro... underneath is a VooDoo Labs 4x4 that handles everything and still has room to grow.


----------



## blam

finally got off my butt and downsized my pedal board. the hartman and the OCD, are on for trial purposes. I'll probably end up with just one OD, the Gain Changer, but need to experiment on which will work best with the mix. the losers will go on my spare board for home use. Will be adding locking chassis mount jacks as well in a couple days once I get this aluminum plate cut out for mounting. 

possibly going to add an A/B pedal as well to run both channels of my Deluxe Reverb. one channel will be a "boost" channel since I lose that feature switching away from my old amp.


----------



## TWRC

Looking good Brian. I was checking Redco yesterday and couldn't find those wall jacks that you have on there. I saw different ones without the boot. I definitely want to order a few for my board now.


----------



## blam

its actually pretty hard to find on their site. heres a link:

Jack:
http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-NJ3FP6C-BAG.html

Covers:
http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-SCDR.html

If you need a piece of aluminum let me know. I will be cutting a couple pieces this week, probably tomorrow or Friday to screw to the front of the board. Totally forgot to bring in my scrap aluminum to work this morning. I bet we still have some in the shop I can steal though. if so, let me know sooner than later as it might happen today


----------



## TWRC

That makes sense now. I was looking for a complete kit and didn't see anything. I'll be making an order now. Thanks!


----------



## Harvester1199




----------



## Adcandour

Harvester1199 said:


>


Cool board.


----------



## Clean Channel

Alright, my new board is complete! It's a Pedaltrain Jr, and it's loaded up with plenty of Dr. Scientist pedals.

(btw: I know the switches between the phaser and filter seem really close together, but it's not a problem).

Update: Ok, for those looking closely, there are two really stupid mistakes in these pics. I tested the whole board out without tying down the wires, was working great! Tied the wires, then took these pics without testing the board. Realized when I plugged in that 1. The phaser is wired to the expression (not the out), and 2. the buffer is wired backwards. I'm not taking new pics, so this is what you get. Working properly now!

Update again: Took new pics today, so updated this post with the board properly wired now.


----------



## TWRC

So fresh, so clean! I'm loving this board!!!!



Clean Channel said:


> Alright, my new board is complete! It's a Pedaltrain Jr, and it's loaded up with plenty of Dr. Scientist pedals.
> 
> 
> (btw: I know the switches between the phaser and filter seem really close together, but it's not a problem).


----------



## blam

wow. i thought mine was clean. that is hella clean.

and CIOKOLATE makes me lol


----------



## ElectricMojo

Cool.
Really nice!


----------



## allthumbs56

Hey Clean Channel, I like the backward-slopped riser idea to get easier foot access to the buttons - nice. Did you add extra feet?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice board, very clean and seems pretty usable!

What is the big red pedal on the top row?


----------



## TWRC

I like the Pedaltrain riser kits too, but something that also works quite well are MDF baseboards. They're sloped enough that you can put them on one rail to raise your pedals. I usually cut them to size, paint them black and cover them in velcro...quick and easy!



allthumbs56 said:


> Hey Clean Channel, I like the backward-slopped riser idea to get easier foot access to the buttons - nice. Did you add extra feet?


----------



## Clean Channel

allthumbs56 said:


> Hey Clean Channel, I like the backward-slopped riser idea to get easier foot access to the buttons - nice. Did you add extra feet?


Thanks! But, actually, not my idea. Those are the Pedaltrain branded 'booster' risers. They are well designed, and make the second row really easy to reach without hitting the knobs in the front row.

Yep, I riveted in new feet to raise the height of the board so the power supply would fit. The feet and rivets came in a Pedaltrain mounting kit provided by Cioks.


----------



## vadsy

The riser is cool but L&M doesn't seem to have stock anywhere in the country. I'm about to put together a Jr. board, last pedal should arrive Friday, and seeing this I would love to try it out.


----------



## hollowbody

vadsy said:


> The riser is cool but L&M doesn't seem to have stock anywhere in the country. I'm about to put together a Jr. board, last pedal should arrive Friday, and seeing this I would love to try it out.


The flagship in Toronto had the smallest and biggest ones in stock last time I was in there. I need to get one of the mid-sized ones too. I love the idea and it definitely makes the back row more accessible. My one gripe is that the added height causes my Timeline to get smushed against the top padding of my hardcase. Doesn't seem to affect anything really, but I'm a little concerned about the pots on the Strymon (especially the ones that can be pressed to access sub-menus).


----------



## Clean Channel

vadsy said:


> The riser is cool but L&M doesn't seem to have stock anywhere in the country. I'm about to put together a Jr. board, last pedal should arrive Friday, and seeing this I would love to try it out.


Mojo Music in Oakville has them! Long & McQuade seem to be out of stock all the time on these. Call Mojo, they'll set you up.


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my latest board. Small, versatile, pretty much everything I need...til...yknow, I buy more stuff.


----------



## vadsy

It looks like two would be needed to get the whole row dealt with in regards to the Jr board. PT-PB2 and PT-PB3, correct?


----------



## Clean Channel

vadsy said:


> It looks like two would be needed to get the whole row dealt with in regards to the Jr board. PT-PB2 and PT-PB3, correct?


Yep that's right, the medium sized one and the large sized one will cover the PTJr.

- - - Updated - - -



Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board, very clean and seems pretty usable!
> 
> What is the big red pedal on the top row?


Thanks! The big red one is a Dr. Scientist ILF Day Delay. It's a limited run he did on the ILF forum.


----------



## allthumbs56

Clean Channel said:


> Thanks! But, actually, not my idea. Those are the Pedaltrain branded 'booster' risers. They are well designed, and make the second row really easy to reach without hitting the knobs in the front row.
> 
> Yep, I riveted in new feet to raise the height of the board so the power supply would fit. The feet and rivets came in a Pedaltrain mounting kit provided by Cioks.


Interesting. I have a PTII with a Decibel 11 power supply underneath. It clears the floor ok. That Cioks is killer though!

I use the back row for my "lead loop" so that I don't have to always be using my foot back there. I use a PSM-5 in the front row to kick them in and out. I like the riser though and will look into it.


----------



## Clean Channel

allthumbs56 said:


> Interesting. I have a PTII with a Decibel 11 power supply underneath. It clears the floor ok. That Cioks is killer though!
> 
> I use the back row for my "lead loop" so that I don't have to always be using my foot back there. I use a PSM-5 in the front row to kick them in and out. I like the riser though and will look into it.


Yeah, I've mounted PP2+s under Pedaltrains without adding taller feet. 

The problem with fitting the Ciokolate is that it's too big to fit between the cross bars. To mount it you actually add need to add metal mounting brackets to the unit (provided with the Ciokolate), then drill the brackets right into the cross bars, meaning the Ciokolate is suspended a lot closer to the ground.

One nice bonus was that the taller feet then also provided enough height to fit the buffer under the board.

I wondered if it might bother me that the board is standing a little higher off the ground vs my other Pedaltrain Jr, but I haven't taken any notice at all.


----------



## db62

Clean Channel said:


> Yeah, I've mounted PP2+s under Pedaltrains without adding taller feet.
> 
> The problem with fitting the Ciokolate is that it's too big to fit between the cross bars. To mount it you actually add need to add metal mounting brackets to the unit (provided with the Ciokolate), then drill the brackets right into the cross bars, meaning the Ciokolate is suspended a lot closer to the ground.
> 
> One nice bonus was that the taller feet then also provided enough height to fit the buffer under the board.
> 
> I wondered if it might bother me that the board is standing a little higher off the ground vs my other Pedaltrain Jr, but I haven't taken any notice at all.


New board looks great, though I do miss your DM-2s and 3s. Is that board still up and running?


----------



## elvtnedge

blam said:


> its actually pretty hard to find on their site. heres a link:
> 
> Jack:
> http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-NJ3FP6C-BAG.html
> 
> Covers:
> http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-SCDR.html
> 
> If you need a piece of aluminum let me know. I will be cutting a couple pieces this week, probably tomorrow or Friday to screw to the front of the board. Totally forgot to bring in my scrap aluminum to work this morning. I bet we still have some in the shop I can steal though. if so, let me know sooner than later as it might happen today


I just got a pedaltrain 3 board and was looking for a mounting plate. All the prefab ones have two across and I need four jacks across. I found a place that is trying to get one in but I'll find out next week. Is regular aluminum good for the plate?


----------



## blam

I cut my own aluminum plate and drilled my own holes for a 3 plate.

did the same for TWRC.


----------



## allanr

Just today I put my entire (small) collection of pedals together at the same time, for the first time. I liked the arrangement a lot.









So I guess it's time for a pedal board. I've been looking at this one. Thoughts?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/musicians-gear-powered-pedalboard-and-gig-bag


----------



## Clean Channel

db62 said:


> New board looks great, though I do miss your DM-2s and 3s. Is that board still up and running?


Sorry, totally missed this reply!

Yep, I still have my DM-2s and my DM-3, as well as all of my other Boss pedals. 

The all-Boss board is on another PTJr, and I'll keep using it frequently. Nice to have some variety on hand. 

Maybe I'll snap a shot of both of them together this week...


----------



## elvtnedge

blam said:


> I cut my own aluminum plate and drilled my own holes for a 3 plate.
> 
> did the same for TWRC.



I wish I knew someone in Toronto that could do that. How thick is the aluminum you're using?


----------



## blam

elvtnedge said:


> I wish I knew someone in Toronto that could do that. How thick is the aluminum you're using?


1/8"

all you need is a jig saw and a hole saw. no real special tools really.


----------



## elvtnedge

I found a place that sells metals to consumers. They can cut a piece of aluminum 1.5 mil thick 2.5 x 4.5 for $15. Then I just need to get the bits to cut out the neutrik holes etc.


----------



## Clean Channel

Snapped a shot of both my PTJrs side-by-side:


----------



## blam

elvtnedge said:


> I found a place that sells metals to consumers. They can cut a piece of aluminum 1.5 mil thick 2.5 x 4.5 for $15. Then I just need to get the bits to cut out the neutrik holes etc.


I found a spade bit works better than a hole saw. the spade bit will pretty much be done after doing a half dozen holes though.


----------



## animest4r

Here's mine now. It will change again soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollowbody

Had a wee bit of an overhaul recently. My old standbys are still there (PlexiTone, Mobius and Timeline), but I've picked up a couple of the lil' Xotic pedals (EP and SP). Also, I just scored a DMC7 from TimH here on GC, so accessing my Strymon patches is a lot easier now.


----------



## Budda

You guys make me think I didn't need a board as big as the one I bought haha!

Waiting for a micro POG and CIOKS DC8 power supply. The Ciokolate would work to power everything (the DL4 is AC), but $$


----------



## blam

dont know what you'll be using the mini POG for, but I regret not going with the full POG2.

wish I had a little more versatility out of my micro POG.


----------



## Budda

blam said:


> dont know what you'll be using the mini POG for, but I regret not going with the full POG2.
> 
> wish I had a little more versatility out of my micro POG.


I dont know what i need it for either haha. It's for the band I joined, and there's POG on the new stuff and my bandmate says the micro is fine. He doesnt have the tracks back from mixing yet, no idea what they sound like!


----------



## soldierscry

This board has been a long time in the making but it's finally complete and I am very happy with it.

FYI I use this board for both bass and guitar.

Update: Figured I'd include the signal path in case anyone was wondering.

Guitar> empress fuzz>looper (Tuner: TC poly tune mini) (Loop1: Diamond Drive)(Loop2: Arcane Analog KGB>Arcane Analog RangerMaster)(Loop3: Diamond Halo>Dr. Scientist Reverbartor)(Loop4: Empress Tape delay)>AMP


----------



## Clean Channel

Great, great board soldierscry! I could rock that thing all day long.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I'm envious of you guys with your complete pedal boards. I have a tone of pedals that I swap around every time I play.


----------



## soldierscry

Clean Channel said:


> Great, great board soldierscry! I could rock that thing all day long.


Thanks I'm really loving it. I also updated my post with the signal path in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Judas68fr

What model/brand is your looper?


----------



## soldierscry

Judas68fr:562173 said:


> What model/brand is your looper?


It's a loop master 4loop with tuner and master bypass
http://www.loop-master.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=118


----------



## Judas68fr

Here's mine! I think it will make me happy for a while!


----------



## cheezyridr

like all the others, a never ending work in progress. 









the eq, and comp only get used with the strat. i'm still playing around with settings on those. the airplane flanger i use mostly as a chorus, and sometimes for the talk box sound, but eventually i want to sell it/trade it. it's cool for what it is, but it's taking up too much real estate vs what i'm getting from it. the sd-1 is mostly used for a clean boost, because it's what i had lying around. eventually i may replace it, but it does sound good paired with the red horse (which i really like alot).
the blues driver is the one i can't seem to live w/o.

definitely open to suggestions if any of you might have some for for chorus, clean boost, and if you see anything i should move to another position. it now goes into the tuner and out the delay in a backwards "s"


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> like all the others, a never ending work in progress.
> 
> 
> the eq, and comp only get used with the strat. i'm still playing around with settings on those. the airplane flanger i use mostly as a chorus, and sometimes for the talk box sound, but eventually i want to sell it/trade it. it's cool for what it is, but it's taking up too much real estate vs what i'm getting from it. the sd-1 is mostly used for a clean boost, because it's what i had lying around. eventually i may replace it, but it does sound good paired with the red horse (which i really like alot).
> the blues driver is the one i can't seem to live w/o.
> 
> definitely open to suggestions if any of you might have some for for chorus, clean boost, and if you see anything i should move to another position. it now goes into the tuner and out the delay in a backwards "s"


Interesting that you have the fuzz after the overdrives. I've never considered doing that, but might switch the position of my blues driver with my ram's head and see how it sounds.

If you like the blues driver, consider a keeley modded one (I'm sure some people on the site know how to do the mods, if you're handy - i'm not with this stuff). I also cannot live without the pedal.

I've never been completely pleased with a chorus pedal, so can't help there.


----------



## Clean Channel

If you're looking for a good chorus, grab a CE-2. There's no difference between the early MIJ ones vs the later MIT ones, and you can still grab the MIT ones pretty cheap. CE-2 is super easy to use, and just sounds great. For the record, I also have a CE-1, CE-3, Retro-Sonic Chorus, and Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus v.3, and the CE-2 hold up well against all of them.

If you're prepared to spend more, my favorite chorus is the Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus v.3. It sounds really, really, good, and is by far the most versatile chorus I've ever used; it can be tweaked to mimic most other chorus pedals out there.


----------



## zurn

Here's my latest, I recently bought another DMM. I have probably bought and sold 6 or 7 of these in the past but there's nothing like it. This one is very well calibrated, next to no clock noise and doesn't overload quickly. If you are in to looping, nothing can beat the Boomerang.


----------



## bzrkrage

adcandour said:


> I've never been completely pleased with a chorus pedal, so can't help there.


I love my Ibanez BC-9 (Bi-mode chorus),
It was the first pedal I every had. (Was lucky enough to track none down here for sale)
Full, spacious & wavy stereo (ping-pong) 70's grooviness.
So demo coming me thinks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Diablo

I am so unworthy, but here goes.
My current board:


Some stuff that makes its way in and out of the board, might go on the market, etc:


rack stuff that doesn't get used all that much anymore:


----------



## sulphur

Nice boards guys!

Cheezy, you could look into an MXR chorus too.
I've had one on my band board for a while now and it works great.

The Dr Scientist CC is still one of my favs too, a bit spendy though.


----------



## Mr Boggie

Here is the latest


----------



## Judas68fr

love this board man!


----------



## Chitmo

Here is the latest and greatest. The signal chain goes, boss tu-2, WA voyager, Bogner Blue, T1M modded vpjr, boss ce-2, el cap and flint. Off board I also have an Analogman KoT, BC108 sunface, a fulltone clyde and have a fulltone MDV2 and a Diamond ML jr on the way.


----------



## bzrkrage

Here's my "Sunday configuration"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## georgemg

I hadn't made any changes to my pedalboard in a year, which has to be a record for me. Broke that streak recently and switched the whole drive section from Fulltone (Plimsoul, OCD, Fatboost III) to Rockett (Blue Note, Animal, Lemon Aid). I wouldn't say it was a drastic change in sounds but the Rockett pedals are definitely more refined. Very happy with the change. They're huge pedals though. I ended up having to add a pedal booster, so I could access the second row pedals without knocking the knobs around on the Rocketts. I didn't really need the booster with the Fulltones.










And here's the bottom. 











No changes to the grab and go board. I do need to find a better power supply for it though. I'm using a Powerall for now. I had different Powerall that got fried somehow. It didn't do any 'extra' damage thankfully, but I've heard horror stories about them burning out pedals when they do go. Probably best not to chance it for too much longer in case this one goes too.


----------



## Pewtershmit

Here's what I've been rocking pretty hard for the last couple of years, albeit with a few changes. Most recently replaced my Dr. Scientist Tremolessence Tremolo with the Lex. What a fantastic pedal. It's the modulation efect I've wanted all these years, but didn't know it. The wattson FY6 is my favourite that fuzz tone is totally my sound. I run this into either my Traynor YBA1 or Deluxe Reverb. 

I still collect pedals, especially fuzzes, but nothing in a long time has been able to knock anything off!


----------



## Option1

Wot I did on my Saturday afternoon. My very first ever pedalboard.
By Neil
Aged 56 and a half










Apologies for crappy iphone pic.


----------



## closetmonster.

I haven't posted in here in nearly a year, my setup has changed quite a bit.










Signal path is: Gretsch 5120>tuner>Ibanez CP10>George Dennis Wah>WA Jupiter>EH Freeze>EH LPB-1>Fairfield Barbershop>EH Small Clone>Diamond Memory Lane v1>Malekko Lo-fi 616>Fender Concert 112










My trusty EHX BMPi finally bit the dust after 7 years of hard service so I needed something to replace it. After 2 hours of playing Big Muff clones, the guy at my local store recommended the Walrus Audio Jupiter. This thing is wild. Cleans up pretty nicely with guitar volume, and lots of options for fuzz.
I also traded my Boss chorus out for a Small Clone and then went to town on it with a soldering iron. The depth switch now switches it to vibrato mode, the left knob controls the depth, and the right knob is a sort of tremolo/panning effect. Now it goes from a full, lush chorus to a bit destroyed texture machine.
Acquired the Diamond Memory Lane v1 yesterday for a good price, and I can't get away from it. My first delay with a tap tempo and it changes everything. The Malekko Lo-fi 616 was my main delay for around a year. I have been using it for shorter delays and more psyched-out washes, because it overloads so easily.
The EH LPB-1 has also been modded to provide a bit of a treble boost, and bring the headroom down. Great for when I need that extra bit of grit on top of the Barbershop, but don't want to go full fuzz.

Now, I'm gonna need a bigger boat methinks.


----------



## zurn

Whats better than a DMM? Two DMM's! Yup my obsession continues with these  The one on the right has four MN3008's and the left one has two MN3005's.


----------



## Clean Channel

Awesome Zurn!


----------



## Clean Channel

A few minor updates to mine:
-decided to swap out the Prometheus DLX for the Turbo Rat for a while
-I've found stacking the Barbershop after the Elements sounds great!
-Newer version of the Tremolessence


----------



## sulphur

I always love your boards Tim, awesome!

Sponsored by Ryan? 8P


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks Jock! 

Yeah, Ryan just happens to like exactly what I like, so his stuff is a great fit for me!

And hey, congrats on winning that prize from Noise Supply!


----------



## zurn

Clean Channel said:


> Awesome Zurn!


Thanks, it's been fun using two DMM's on two different amps simultaneously, it sounds like a truer stereo than stereo delay pedals if that makes any sense. I can set one DMM with a slighter slower delay time and get an amazing stereoish sound. Also, if you set one on chorus and the other on vibrato, it gets weird in a good way 

Cheers!


----------



## dolphinstreet

My designer.


----------



## closetmonster.

@Clean Channel: One of the things I like most about the Barbershop is it sounds great after any other dirt/fuzz pedals.
Sent from my C625a using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean Channel

closetmonster. said:


> @Clean Channel: One of the things I like most about the Barbershop is it sounds great after any other dirt/fuzz pedals.
> Sent from my C625a using Tapatalk


Yep, I hear ya! Makes everything sound _better_. The Fairfield folk nailed it with that pedal.


----------



## captainbrew

Ok I'll play.


----------



## JeremyP

Here's my mess  Made most of them myself , so I don't have GOBS of cash into it, but a lot of blood sweat and tears! haha. I also included a pic of my effects loop ammo box. It houses -----Envelope Filter(SWAW)-----Tremulus Tremolo----Reverb(accutronics module)------Tape style delay that has three modes, two delay pots that mimic tape heads and a modulation circuit. The ammo box can have two loops connected and you just toggle back and forth to which ever amp you are using. I was mega tired of digging behind my amps to change my effects loop. And this thing makes my effects loop a breeze. I think I am going to build another one that also has a great pre-amp circuit for something like a triple rec








, 

















My floor chain is ----Wah----Modified Ross Comp (18v)----Octave Divider----FullBore Metal----5 space looper with switchable klon buffer---loop 1= vibe---loop 3=reverb (accutronics module in the flower tin)---Loop 5 Boss RC-3


----------



## Budda

Current setup. Lots of room left! Not the best laid out


----------



## Chito

Latest config:


----------



## Clean Channel

Nice setup Chito! All great choices, and very nicely laid out!


----------



## Clean Channel

Some small changes again on my PT Jr. I've been experimenting on what's going to settle in the second spot in the chain.


I've always loved my Skinpimp Buzzaround, but never liked dealing with batteries. 


I was able to set it up so it's powered from the Cioks power supply via a battery adapter, and it's working and sounding really, really darn good. Now that I can set and forget it power-wise, I'll be keeping the Buzzaround on there for sure from now on!


----------



## sulphur

Nice board, as usual, Tim!

So, did you have to do anything to the Buzzaround in order to get it to work?
I'd done this with one of my Arcane Analog pedals, but I had to notch the casing.

I have a couple of Skinpimp pedals that I may try to get on another board, if I can avoid the batteries.
I was scratching my head on how to place the pedal in order to get at the compartment easily, this would obviously work better.


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks Jock!

I was very hesitant to make any cuts or holes to the enclosure, as the pedal is pretty pricey and rare, and I never like doing anything I can't undo later. 

It was only recently it occurred to me that the plastic Bulgin battery enclosure (that slides out from the side) is readily available as a part. So I ordered a new one identical to the one that's inside the pedal. I then simply cut a notch out so that the adapter cord could run through. Inside the enclosure I cut a piece or eraser to hold the adapter up against the contacts inside the pedal, and it worked perfectly! 

After a couple of weeks I checked inside again, and found that the spring that pushed the battery (or in my case, eraser) up against the contacts was cutting into the eraser. So I cut a piece of hard plastic (I actually used a pick) to place between the eraser and the spring. Now it's totally working and reliable!

And, I still have the original door uncut, so the pedal hasn't been damaged in any way!


----------



## sulphur

Nice, where did you source the extra battery door.

Yes, I wouldn't want to chop up one of these pedals either.
My Arcane Analog DeathDealer will always stay though, so the notch wasn't a factor.
I should be clearer, the notch was in the base plate, so it could be rectified, if I had to do so.

Good to know, thanks Tim!


----------



## Clean Channel

Yeah, doing it in the base plate is a good idea too!

I googled around and eventually just ordered it on ebay. It was easier than ordering from a supplier as they seem to be setup to sell them in bulk rather than in single units.

Here's what one looks like before it's installed in the pedal:


----------



## sulphur

Here's the board for the band, semi finalized, maybe a different delay...


----------



## Clean Channel

Great choices Jock!


----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> Here's the board for the band, semi finalized, maybe a different delay...


How is the Mooer Compressor? Nice board btw.


----------



## sulphur

Thanks guys!

The Mooer I picked up used, mostly for space issues and just to check it out.
It's their take on the Diamond, which I've had on the big board for a few years.
Surprisingly good little comp, the tone knob was a feature that I liked on the Diamond, which this one has too.
It's good to tame the top end when changing from an HB guitar to singles,
also, I use it as a "master volume" for the whole board/rig.

Good pedal, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Chitmo

Ya know I have made about 4 or 5 posts on here, every time claiming that I have finally nailed down a set-up that I like. In my head when I think about it logically, I can't justify having a 100 foot long board spending thousands of dollars on loopers, cables, ect ect.........Well F#*k Logic!!!! Here is my compromise. I don't gig, just a hobby player that likes nice things and dreams of being famous and having a larger fan base than my 6 month old daughter. So having a neatly wrapped up board with all the cables tucked away nicely and the power supply mounted underneath and all that stuff is cool but pointless for me because the gear never moves. So I bought a bunch of pre-made path cables and put the power supply on top of the board and swap out pedals as my mood changes! SHA-BAM!!!!! Only down side to it all is that I think that I am gonna have to buy extra shelving for pedal storage now!!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

That's exactly what I do. Shelves and all. Although I've culled the heard quite a bit.


----------



## marauder

Here's my current bare-bones board for my 5e3. Most of the times I run straight in via the Road Rage looper (currently not wired as I had to sacrifice a couple of cables), but sometimes it's fun to have a little something extra. Would rather have a loop strip to be able to bring individual pedals in/out, but it is what it is.

I'd also like to add some sort of modulation, but I don't know what yet. Has to be something that works well pre-dirt. Probably just save up for a Nebulus...


----------



## b-nads

This is my current rig. I plan to add a boost, a wah, phaser, and probably change the compressor. This'll mean a new board - lol.










Blackeye modded Ball vpjr
Turbo Tuner
Bearfoot Pale Green
Solidgoldfx Zeta
Solidgoldfx Rosie
Dr Scientist Tremolessence (courtesy of a lunatic that goes by the name Sulphur) ;-)
Maxon AD999

NYCPedalboards Six Shot


----------



## Adcandour

b-nads said:


> This is my current rig. I plan to add a boost, a wah, phaser, and probably change the compressor. This'll mean a new board - lol.
> 
> 
> Blackeye modded Ball vpjr
> Turbo Tuner
> Bearfoot Pale Green
> Solidgoldfx Zeta
> Solidgoldfx Rosie
> Dr Scientist Tremolessence (courtesy of a lunatic that goes by the name Sulphur) ;-)
> Maxon AD999
> 
> NYCPedalboards Six Shot


You've got the best sounding delay on the planet right there. Any chance I can hear it with some of the dirt you have on that board??? :slash:


----------



## b-nads

As luck would have it, I believe Missus Nads and the little Nads are out today, so I may very well have an opportunity to do so ;-)


----------



## mandolinguy

marauder said:


> Here's my current bare-bones board for my 5e3. Most of the times I run straight in via the Road Rage looper (currently not wired as I had to sacrifice a couple of cables), but sometimes it's fun to have a little something extra. Would rather have a loop strip to be able to bring individual pedals in/out, but it is what it is.
> 
> I'd also like to add some sort of modulation, but I don't know what yet. Has to be something that works well pre-dirt. Probably just save up for a Nebulus...


That is a great looking board.


----------



## Uncle Jackie

They are both ever changing. The SLA 1 comes and goes depending on the sound I want for example, the analog switched is used to change between a JCM 800 and two Line 6 Spider valves, I have also added an Exciter and a power conditioner, but the main gear pretty much stays the same.


----------



## Luke

Well, I spent seven and a half hours a couple Saturdays ago just in this thread alone (from page 1 to the last one) and read/enjoyed every single post/pics. Great stuff guyz. Luv it all!

As for me I don't have any pedalboards right now but am the owner of 82 stomp boxes + 1 multi-effect unit. None of which are considered "boutiques" except maybe a couple fulltone pedals. I take out one or two or even three at a time depending on my mood or intended project.

Back in the '80s I custom made two pedal boards with plywood and black paint. Most pedals on them were from Electro-Harmonix, DOD, MXR and Whirlwind. Sold everything in the '90s and bought a DOD self-powered carrying case with 6 DOD pedals. I still have those...once a year will take it out of my closet and play up to half an hour max before getting fed up and put them back where they belong. Soooooooooooo outdated!!!

Now I play mostly with EHX & some Rocktron classic series pedals; occasionally with MXR and Voodoo Lab pedals...and few other brands...but no Behringer or Joyo and probably never will.

If I was to build or assemble a pedalboard today I'd have a big problem crunching down the number to ten stomps but would look similar to this...

-EHX: Big Muff Fuzz Pi 
-Bixonic: Expandora Fuzz
-Rocktron: One of Metal Planet or Rampage or Zombie Distortion
-EHX: Electric Mistress Flanger or Ibanez: Airplane Flanger
-Digitech: Droptune: either the Whammy or the new small droptune stomp box coming out soon
-Rocktron: Banshee II Talk Box
-Dunlop: Cry Baby Wah


-Chorus: ?
-Octave up/down: ?
-Analog/Digital Delay: ?


Still about half a dozen more pedals on my shopping list for this year; next year will experiment with Empress and Moog effects.


----------



## zurn

Here's my pedalboard "du jour". Till they come out with a stereo analog delay this is my solution  I have a Klon KTR on the way that might replace one or two of my dirt pedals.


----------



## Guest

zurn said:


> Here's my pedalboard "du jour". Till they come out with a stereo analog delay this is my solution  I have a Klon KTR on the way that might replace one or two of my dirt pedals.


That's a lot of memory, man.


----------



## Clean Channel

Very well put together Zurn!


----------



## zurn

iaresee said:


> That's a lot of memory, man.


I wasn't planning on keeping the DMM Xo, the 550TT was supposed to replace it but they sound so good together!


----------



## ElectricMojo

Nice board!


----------



## Adcandour

Nice board. I'm gassing for the b9. I was wondering what.it would sound like with dirt behind it or in front


----------



## zurn

adcandour said:


> Nice board. I'm gassing for the b9. I was wondering what.it would sound like with dirt behind it or in front


It sounds best with a little dirt after. Some delay also helps create great sound landscapes. I'm having a lot of fun with it and I love creating some simple keyboard'esq riffs and then jamming over it with the looper. I don't see myself getting bored with any time soon.


----------



## Adcandour

zurn said:


> It sounds best with a little dirt after. Some delay also helps create great sound landscapes. I'm having a lot of fun with it and I love creating some simple riffs with it and then jamming over it with the looper. I don't see myself getting bored with any time soon.


That's great to hear. I've been on the fence with this guy for a while, and I just saw one at cosmo. Now I'll have to go back...


----------



## georgemg

At the start of the year I thought I was happy with my board, but I've ended up changing just about everything since then. It's funny how that happens. I recently added an Empress tape delay and a Rockett Flex Drive. The Empress replaced a Memory Lane Jr, which I'll probably add to my practice board. The Jr's a great delay, but I really wanted some presets and the three I can get with the Empress cover what I need (it sounds great too BTW). As for the Flex Drive, I wasn't sure if I really needed three overdrives, but it has actually been a great move. With two, I was finding my lighter overdrive sound at times was either too light or not dirty enough. Having three really helps to dial it in. Plus, the Rockett pedals all stack really well with each other, so there's a ton of sounds I can cover with them.


----------



## Clean Channel

Great selections on there!


----------



## Clean Channel

Well, I've begged Blackout Effectors to make a top-mounted version of the Twosome, and they've refused every time.

No worries, after some leg work, I was able to acquire the *only* top-mounted Twosome they ever made! It's a one-off they put together back in 2012.

I've always LOVED the Twosome, and yes, this one sounds incredible! Seems they were extra careful with this build, as the Musket side has a much lower noise floor than the one in my old VST. More comparable to my SST in that regard.


----------



## Chitmo

Clean Channel said:


> Well, I've begged Blackout Effectors to make a top-mounted version of the Twosome, and they've refused every time.
> 
> No worries, after some leg work, I was able to acquire the *only* top-mounted Twosome they ever made! It's a one-off they put together back in 2012.
> 
> I've always LOVED the Twosome, and yes, this one sounds incredible! Seems they were extra careful with this build, as the Musket side is more quiet than the one in my old VST.


I always wondered about those Mayer Wah pedals, are they anywhere near being worth the $700 price tag? Just can't justify buying something like that on a whim to try it out! haha


----------



## Adcandour

Clean Channel said:


> Well, I've begged Blackout Effectors to make a top-mounted version of the Twosome, and they've refused every time.
> 
> No worries, after some leg work, I was able to acquire the *only* top-mounted Twosome they ever made! It's a one-off they put together back in 2012.
> 
> I've always LOVED the Twosome, and yes, this one sounds incredible! Seems they were extra careful with this build, as the Musket side is more quiet than the one in my old VST.


Daaaamn, that's tight. I love that.


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I also always wanted to try the Mayer Wah but never wanted to spend the dough. Got this one for a _spectacular_ used price right here on the GC forum.

Blew my mind when I got it. Best wah I've ever used by far! Sounds great on its own, and works perfectly with my drive/fuzz pedals! Obviously built to last a lifetime as well. After getting it I've never looked back.

Seller only sold to me because he bought the newer version (the light-blue coloured one).

Honestly, it's really that good!


----------



## neldom

This is the latest reiteration of the board, managed to tighten things up considerably to add the B9 and the Octafuzz. Somehow it looks like I may have room for another of the small form factor pedals right in the middle too.
It would be a shame to leave open space...
So the chain is right now Fuzzolo, Octafuzz, Big Green Pi (modded to bring the dips out front), Bit Commander, Para EQ, B9, Tweed 57, MF Drive, SuperEgo, Rook Royale, Quantum Leap, Flint, Ditto X2.
The Polytune Mini is off a footswitch and there is a Whammy V and a Crybaby off board.

My apologies for the fairly terrible picture.


----------



## Clean Channel

Killer board! 

I wish Empress would make top-mounted versions of their pedals so we wouldn't have to keep putting them on our board sideways like that (my Phaser, your ParaEQ). I see people positioning them like that over and over, yet the Empress folk insist on sticking with their space-hoarding, sideways oriented pedal+side jacks form factor.

Also, if your Quantum Leap and Rook Royale didn't gobble up so much space, you would have been able to position your Octafuzz upright.


----------



## neldom

Yeah, if there was a standard form factor for keeping the jacks on top would be great.
It's also a PITA with the Rook and the QL that the power is on top and the jacks are on the sides, so I've got 3 sides of 4 that eat up space...


----------



## mhammer

I don't watch it, but my wife is a big fan of the show "Nashville". She told me that on the last episode one of the characters was showing off their "new pedalboard" (and referring to it as such) to one of the other characters. Hmmm, maybe I should start watching more regularly.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> I don't watch it, but my wife is a big fan of the show "Nashville". She told me that on the last episode one of the characters was showing off their "new pedalboard" (and referring to it as such) to one of the other characters. Hmmm, maybe I should start watching more regularly.


It's not bad. The wife watches it. Colin Linden often shows up in the backing band.


----------



## GTmaker

Congrats to those super pro boards...

I have a few Home Depot Specials...
easy to make, easy to re assemble and completely custom cut to size.... gotto love that out of the box stuff.

G.


----------



## keto

I'm a big fan of attaching an extension cord to my pedal board ^^ like G, though I don't have one like that at the moment.


----------



## Judas68fr

Judas68fr said:


> Here's mine! I think it will make me happy for a while!



Here's a before/after pic of my board. Nothing has actually really changed in 5 months, except that I swapped the Brigadier with my Samsara Delay again (love the sound of this guy on lead parts!), and put a TC Vortex Flanger.
I've changed all the wiring for pancake-style connectors (Switchcraft 229) and Lava mini-Ultra Maffic (that's what I used to have before with my solderless kit). I've also added a small True Bypass looper (I sometimes need a volume pedal, that way I don't have to change the wiring on the board if I do, I just plug 2 cables on the black little box and flip the switch!).


----------



## 1198SP

In the process of a rebuild. Not in this pic I have added a T-Rex Replica and a Boss CE-2 MIJ.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chitmo

1198SP said:


> In the process of a rebuild. Not in this pic I have added a T-Rex Replica and a Boss CE-2 MIJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


How does the Dover drive compare to the Tube driver? I had a tube driver for a long time and regret getting rid of it, was debating a Dover just to save some space.


----------



## 1198SP

The Dover has the sound of a Tube Driver with the EQ all at minimum levels. I prefer the TD before my Muffs and the DD after. The DD adds massive amounts of sustain to the Muffs (not that they are lacking in that dept.). The DD also does not get muddy with the gain maxed unlike some FET drives.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

Hey there! Glad to see you still have the cornish pedals but what made you clear out the Strymon gear?




1198SP said:


> In the process of a rebuild. Not in this pic I have added a T-Rex Replica and a Boss CE-2 MIJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 1198SP

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Hey there! Glad to see you still have the cornish pedals but what made you clear out the Strymon gear?


They sounded a little too pristine. Don't get me wrong they really are good at what they do but I prefer the sounds of a Boss CE-2, Hartman Flanger, Small Stone Phaser, T-Rex Replica, Providence Chrono Delay.
The T-Rex and Providence Chrono will be in the next photo after the rewire is complete.


----------



## keto

Just reconfigured tonight, to add the ISP GString due to amp change - I'm going from a JVMJS, which has a great built in gate, to a Sig-X, which of course has none and, as reported many times on various forums, does have a bit of background white noise. I have the gate set much lower than previous rigs I had though, the Sig-X doesn't seem to be prone to squealing or howling, though it will certainly feed back on demand.

The black box front left is a looper - I have the trem on one side, and the delay + Spark Boost on the other....all of that is running thru the ISP and is in the fx loop of the Fryette. Spark is used as a solo boost.

Just love the SD-1, I never owned one in almost 30 years of playing but since buying one a couple years ago it's my favourite boost...makes every amp sound angry/angrier, which is a sound I desire. The Soul Food is pretty good too.


----------



## 1198SP

Deleted original picture. Things changed a little so here's a new one.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chitmo

^^^That's a crap ton of board to navigate!


----------



## Chito

1198SP said:


> Deleted original picture. Things changed a little so here's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Man, that's a lot of pedals to carry around during gigs.


----------



## pattste

I picked up a Oddfellow Caveman Drive from Electric Mojo Guitars during their Black Friday / Cyber Monday sale, 20% off and free shipping.










The Caveman is supposedly derived from a Fulltone OCD circuit with minor mods. For some reason, it doesn't sound anything like an OCD to my hears. The Caveman sounds rich and organic. It cleans up well and is quite flexible. It walks all over my Hermida Zendrive for rhythm playing but the Zendrive remains my favorite OD of all times for soloing. The boost on the Caveman is loud for bedroom playing but should work fine in a full band setting. I find that the Caveman doesn't stack very well at all with anything either before or after. Even my MXR Carbon Copy sounds a bit unpredictable, apparently due to an impedance problem with the Caveman from what I've read on TGP. 

I've played pretty much all the overdrive pedals in all Montreal-area music stores in the last few weeks and didn't love any of them, really. I ended up buying the Caveman without having ever heard it (outside of YouTube reviews) based entirely on reputation and more than fair pricing. Believe the hype, it is very good indeed.

I use the Carl Martin Rock Bug for recording, direct to PA and headphone practice. Otherwise I bypass it by pluging directly from the Hermida Reverb into my amp.

Cables are Canare GS-6 custom made by Lava Cable.


----------



## sulphur

Nice board pattste, I just don't like the orientation of that Oddfellow, same as ZVex pedals.

I'd be worried about stomping on the controls all of the time.


----------



## pattste

sulphur said:


> Nice board pattste, I just don't like the orientation of that Oddfellow, same as ZVex pedals.
> 
> I'd be worried about stomping on the controls all of the time.


At first glance I didn't like it any more than you do but it hasn't proven to be a problem so far. A bigger problem is the fact that it is wobbly on the Pedal Train's lower horizontal aluminum rail.


----------



## sulphur

The 3M Dual Lock seems to work well on the smaller enclosures to hold them better on the board,
maybe that would be a solution for this arrangement?


----------



## Adcandour

I figure it'll never be done, so might as well post.

Left is effects loop.


----------



## pattste

I'm making changes regularly as I'm experimenting with a couple of new overdrive pedals. This is the latest incarnation:










The CAE/MXR Boost is back on the board, the Oddfellow Caveman is replaced by an Xotic BB Preamp that I picked up (used) a couple of days ago. My Carl Martin Rock Bug is now off the board but still gets used for recording and direct to PA.


----------



## bzrkrage

Round .....48? Here she is. And I'm very happy. Jam on Sunday will be the tell.








The Line6 G30 & power supply are underneath.
Boost>delay>M9(mods/verbs) thru loop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

How are you using the volume/expression pedals?


----------



## Chito

Decided to replace the Zendrive. It became redundant with the KTR. Although I stack them together if I wanted more gain, I figured it would be more simpler if I can get it from a single pedal. So got a Rat. I've never had one before. And now that I've tried it, it would've stayed on my board all through the years.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> How are you using the volume/expression pedals?


Expressions allotted to specific effects on the M9. Mainly swells & mix for verbs & trems. I haven't thought about the volume, now it's in the loop. I'll get back to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macki

This is my board - all the pedals have been on there for awhile now. I got the pedalboard off of TGP - it was pretty beat up. I replaced the top with some nice maple and then cleaned and lacquered the tweed.

http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i455/phatmoose/Pedalboard/IMG_2157.jpg


----------



## TWRC

I made a few tweaks to my main pedalboard. I added the Strymon Blue Sky Reverberator and the Crowther Audio Hot Cake as my main OD. I also rearranged my pedals for ergonomics sake, being that the front row contains the pedals that I use the most. By virtue of this, it inadvertently lead me to shorten up my cable path as well which was an added bonus.


----------



## vadsy

I finally wired up this guy over the holiday break. Glad it's done!


----------



## Clean Channel

Damn Vadsy, that is seriously sweet.


----------



## pattste

Very nice, Vadsy, especially the wiring. But you really need a bigger board. I would go bunkers trying to hit those switches and avoid knobs, with pedals in three different orientations.


----------



## Clean Channel

^^^I disagree.

Only Vadsy knows if that setup is working for him.

I say keep it small as you're able. 

I like a compact board, and I have no trouble hitting the switches.


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> Round .....48? Here she is. And I'm very happy. Jam on Sunday will be the tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Line6 G30 & power supply are underneath.
> Boost>delay>M9(mods/verbs) thru loop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jam complete. 
DLS held its own. Love to say the same about my voice.
Still like to spend more "quality time" with my rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Clean Channel said:


> Damn Vadsy, that is seriously sweet.


Thank you. I wanted to try all the pedals I didn't put on the larger first board I made some time ago. This is like the board of second choices in a way. I should also add this board was put together with stereo and two amps in mind, I really want to play live with two amps. The vibe will only go through one amp and the DD5 does a great job panning left and right so already it sounds very cool. I have the Carbon set to short slap back, the Echo set to long and modulated repeats and they are both in front of the DD5 which with the tap can give them some timing structure and make them sound huge if needed, otherwise it just splits them. The only thing not pictured is a volume pedal that will get used off to the side but plug in to the middle of the signal chain, after the dirt before the delays, thats what the send/return is about on the side and its controlled by a small toggle under underneath on the side. I'll update in a week or two.



pattste said:


> Very nice, Vadsy, especially the wiring. But you really need a bigger board. I would go bunkers trying to hit those switches and avoid knobs, with pedals in three different orientations.


Thank you. As for the size, it was meant to be small, as crowded and as tight as possible. I actually joked with a couple of guys before building the board that I was going to turn and twist things to load up a PT Jr. to the max, or as close as I could. I was somewhat intrigued by a couple of threads on TGP where little boards had a ton of pedals on them in all kinds of orientations. The switching has not been an issue yet, I thought about what I used and what was meant to be always on and tried to arrange accordingly. The SF does have a riser underneath it to help me avoid knocking knobs when I switch it. It won't be known how useful this board is live in a band situation until next week, rehearsal and a quick outing on the 17th. Regarding a larger board, I built this guy a year and a half ago and was looking for something smaller and slightly different, an opportunity to try some different pedals in a compact package.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

Here is mine for the time being. I love the Maxon AD999 but am thinking of going back to a timeline or maybe an EL Cap. This is a PT Mini and I added a piece of wood to fill the back opening. Flat black tremclad matches perfectly and I raised the feet a little to give the Cioks Adam a little more clearance which is powering everything but the Kingsley.


The path is as follows - *Guitar into the Skreddy Lunar Module Fuzz>Henretta Engineering Orange Whip Compessor>Kinsley Jester Overdrive>Maxon AD999 Delay>Strymon Flint>TC Electronics Ditto Looper>Out to Amp. The favorite switch beside the compressor is made by Lizard Breath Pedals. *










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gtrguy

since I'm not gigging these days my pedalboard is disassembled... if I'm getting together with friends to jam I just grab a bunch of stuff... here's the lineup from the last time-


----------



## vadsy

So you like Line 6 I see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtrguy

Haha, yep! I use the DL4 for some occasional looping or reverse delay...


----------



## Chitmo

gtrguy said:


> Haha, yep! I use the DL4 for some occasional looping or reverse delay...


I think that the reference to line 6 was intended to be sarcasm regarding all that diamond pedals you have there! haha


----------



## gtrguy

Yes, I picked up on that.... :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## davetcan

Done. Look for a bunch of OD pedals for sale. I've decided to stack instead of dedicated distortion pedal. Double pedal lower right is a Tone Bakery Double Cream - awesome pedal.


----------



## Chitmo

Cut things down to one drive pedal and seems to be working fine for me. Will most likely change again, but my new years resolution involved not spending money on gear and relying on trades only so liking everything on here may keep it this way for a while. haha


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Done.


Ha! We'll see. 8)


----------



## davetcan

LOL. You realize when I say "done" it usually means for this month.



sulphur said:


> Ha! We'll see. 8)


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

Here's a board i built about 4 years ago for a customer in Dallas Texas USA ...


----------



## Adcandour

ONFLOOR AUDIO said:


> Here's a board i built about 4 years ago for a customer in Dallas Texas USA ...


Rock out and get a tan? I love it.


----------



## sj250

Had some pretty massive changes lately so I might as well jump in here. I decided I hated having the wah off the board and my volume pedal and Echolution 2 I was waiting for showed up so I ended up with some rather massive changes. Decided to go ahead and build a new board too so I can fit it all on. Not really organized how I want it but with set length Planet Waves cables there's not much I can do for now. Everything to the right of the volume pedal is in the front of the amp. Volume pedal and everything left is in the loop.

Last week











Just built the new board and assembled it last tonight!


----------



## Option1

ONFLOOR AUDIO said:


> Here's a board i built about 4 years ago for a customer in Dallas Texas USA ...


That is a thing of beauty. Would be a perfect match for my Hughes & Kettner amp which lights up the same way. 

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Rock out and get a tan? I love it.


When you're not using it for playing, you could mount it on the underneath of your car for some of the super ground effects!


----------



## Clean Channel

Latest version of my board...


----------



## mhammer

Is that thing in the lower left some kind of Fairfield one-off I've never seen before? Or is it a mere cosmetic resemblance?


----------



## Clean Channel

mhammer said:


> Is that thing in the lower left some kind of Fairfield one-off I've never seen before? Or is it a mere cosmetic resemblance?


Mere cosmetic resemblance. 

It's the Mega 9 Preamp by Farndurk. All of their pedals look similar to this one.

Here's a pic of a few Mega 9s:










In case you're interested, tonight I took a few gut shot pics of the Mega 9. Here are a few (full album here: http://s66.photobucket.com/user/minorninth/library/Farndurk Mega 9 preamp gut pics)


----------



## 1198SP

Finally got everything on one board...........:sFun_dancing:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Clean Channel

Dayum! Huge boards are great. Love it!


----------



## TWRC

You sir, have some damn good taste in pedals!


1198SP said:


> Finally got everything on one board...........:sFun_dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sulphur

Whoa, I thought my PT Pro was a pain to wire up!

That's a whole lot of awesomeness in one place!


----------



## 1198SP

It's about 8" wider than a pro and maybe 1" deeper. Tried to as much of the power round the top edge of the board. The modular GigRig power made that a lot simpler, almost all the patch cables are George L's so I could cut them to length.

Best of all it sounds fantastic!


----------



## filipre

Here's my domestic one


----------



## Budda

Old:









New: (old board is for sale)









And i want to know what's on that beast a few above this post.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Here's my previous board. I made it out of fir ply. DC Brick stuffed up underneath out of site. I like my boards to look clean. This one has recently been disassembled as I intent to build a new bigger one. Today I placed my pedals on the table and shuffled them around to try to find the most compact configuration while still being functional. Will post a pic when done. Prolly a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## exhausted

which is the nerve centre for this which is still under construction.


----------



## sulphur

^^^Whoa, that's a serious bit of machinery!

What's the Way Huge pedal on the right?


----------



## exhausted

It's a Fat Sandwich.

Full list of pedals in the GCX loops
- MXR Bass Compressor
- MXR Deluxe Bass Octave
- Whammy V
- Line 6 M5
- MXR Phase 90 (with script mods)
- EHX Small Stone
- Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe
- WH Pork Loin
- MXR Classic 108 Fuzz
- Homemade OCD Clone
- WH Green Rhino
- EHX Bass Big Muff
- WH Fat Sandwich
- Mesa Throttle Box
- Zvex Distortron
- MXR 6-Band EQ

In the loop of the Axe-FX
- Strymon Timeline
- Eventide H9
- Strymon BigSky


The intent is primarily recording and pedal fetish. The rack with the Axe-FX and power amp is the portable one.


----------



## hollowbody

Very minor changes to the board. ST-200 Turbo Tuner is gone and replaced with a Road Rage A/B switch and a TC Mini Polytune. I'm using the A/B to switch between my live guitars. My #1 connects wirelessly to a Line 6 G30 (underneath the board) and my backup will be plugged-in and on-standby on the B switch in case I run out of batteries, go out-of-tune, etc.


----------



## exhausted

A little PT mini I put together for use with my actual amps as an alternative to the modeling rig.


----------



## Chito

Here's my latest. Still waiting for the mini cry baby.


----------



## surlybastard

Here's the most recent revision of my board. I added all the holes like a holey board which makes changing out stuff easier, fresh coat of paint and also added an original TC alter ego that some guy sold me for peanuts (selling my flashback since I don't need two). I have a soul food which I sub out the tube screamer for sometimes. Also the chorus is new and tons of fun when I want to get my Alex lifeson on! The secret weapon is my daughter's my little pony which made it into the shot, best tone ever!


----------



## Clean Channel

Listen Brony, we know there's no daughter.

Very cool board!


----------



## Budda

exhausted, why are you running so much gear... into an axe fx II? serious question, as I thought the one was meant to do the task of the other (and do it well).


----------



## exhausted

Budda said:


> exhausted, why are you running so much gear... into an axe fx II? serious question, as I thought the one was meant to do the task of the other (and do it well).


While I love the sound of the Axe I honestly hate fiddling with it's configuration. And I love pedals. So I set up amp presets that I like and use my pedals which are much easier for me to tweak and such as required. I split the rack so I could leave the one rack at home and configure a select few pedals in the Axe if desired.


----------



## surlybastard

Clean Channel said:


> Listen Brony, we know there's no daughter.
> 
> Very cool board!


Ha, you figured me out. I have actually sat and watched a few episodes with her to try and figure out what the deal is but ultimately I'm either too old or not nerdy enough I guess.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Here's my new setup I use with my Two Rock Studio Pro 22. The non-descript pedal is a JHS Morning Glory clone. The OCD will soon be replaced by a Rockett Pedals Tim Pierce OD and I have to find a way to fit a Rockett Pedals Blue Note OD on there as well. More shuffling to come.


----------



## exhausted

Update to my mini board. I added the dynacomp I made, the Timmy/OCD that just arrived, and the HOF which is awesome once you load up your own reverb patch.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

My first attempt at a neat flat board.


----------



## vadsy

^^very nice!^^


----------



## Adcandour

I see a bit of space beside that swamp thing.


----------



## Clean Channel

That is tidy! Great job!


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

Thanks very much. I am happy with the results but need to learn how to make my own power cables next.

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I see a bit of space beside that swamp thing.


. That is just to torment me.


----------



## vadsy

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Thanks very much. I am happy with the results but need to learn how to make my own power cables next.


It is actually pretty easy, one connector and a couple of scrap wire ends for practice, you can master it pretty quick. It's all I do now for my boards these days.


----------



## Budda

exhausted said:


> While I love the sound of the Axe I honestly hate fiddling with it's configuration. And I love pedals. So I set up amp presets that I like and use my pedals which are much easier for me to tweak and such as required. I split the rack so I could leave the one rack at home and configure a select few pedals in the Axe if desired.


That does make sense. Just with the power of the fractal, I was kind of surprised to see half the cost of one in pedals just below it. That said I'm also usually aware of roughly how much some of these boards cost to build (sometimes I wish I wasn't so effective at it).

How often do you gig your setup?

I want to squeeze another pedal or two on my board, and clean up the wiring. My friend in the US is building a delay pedal, so I told him to let me know when I can get one to try out.


----------



## exhausted

I think you'll love it when it arrives. I grabbed one today and it's fantastic.



Chito said:


> Here's my latest. Still waiting for the mini cry baby.
> 
> View attachment 13746


----------



## exhausted

Budda said:


> That does make sense. Just with the power of the fractal, I was kind of surprised to see half the cost of one in pedals just below it. That said I'm also usually aware of roughly how much some of these boards cost to build (sometimes I wish I wasn't so effective at it).
> 
> How often do you gig your setup?
> 
> I want to squeeze another pedal or two on my board, and clean up the wiring. My friend in the US is building a delay pedal, so I told him to let me know when I can get one to try out.


I just play with friends and spend a lot of time recording on my own. My performing days are long behind me. 

All these pedals used to surround a POD HD Pro which just did amp emulation for me so when I decided to get the Fractal it just slotted into the same role. Recording and whatnot it's just much preferable for me to reach into the drawer and tweak one knob and keep moving rather than fiddling. Plus I can just fold this entire rig into my real amps as well.


----------



## Clean Channel

Latest pic of my PTjr:
(worth noting: there are sixteen eyes staring back at me from my pedalboard)(don't forget the robot)


----------



## bzrkrage

Latest configuration. (Today)
Gone is the SoulFood for the Brulee, but still loved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exhausted

I got a mini tubescreamer for Father's Day so I crammed it onto the miniboard.


----------



## Clean Channel

Nice looking small board!


----------



## bzrkrage

exhausted said:


> I got a mini tubescreamer for Father's Day …
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, how come my kids didn't get that memo. Pedals for Dad's Day! Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Evilmusician

Current setup just added the Switch Dr. Loving it so far !
Loop 1: Tim,Multiwave Distortion
Loop 2: Xotic SP Compressor,Sho Clone
Loop 3: Timeline,Mobius
Loop 4: Flint


----------



## kelspaul




----------



## kelspaul

kelspaul said:


>


Simple but very versatile. Cab go from mellow to insanity


----------



## AndrewWaite

Just sold the Neunaber to a Forum member, soon to have a KTR and an Expandora on there to replace a couple of the drives.


----------



## Disbeat

I always wanted to try one of those Pigs, I really like Brian's pedals.



AndrewWaite said:


> Just sold the Neunaber to a Forum member, soon to have a KTR and an Expandora on there to replace a couple of the drives.


----------



## Chitmo

AndrewWaite said:


> If you need to make space I'll take the CC2 off your hands


----------



## AndrewWaite

It's a great pedal. I'm a huge Mick Ronson fan so I needed to have it...it's serial #8 out of the custom shop. It's pretty crazy...essentially just a preamp circuit out of the marshall major, but driven by OpAmps instead of tubes.


----------



## sulphur

Is that board a Grande Andrew?


----------



## AndrewWaite

Nah, it's a PT-3..I wish I had smaller cables because I would have liked to have tried to get it all on a slightly smaller board. Hate having that bit of empty space on there that's not really usable


----------



## sulphur

I have 17 pedals and a wah on a PT Pro using Lava solderless.

Pancake cables may get you there too.
The first cables I tried were Planet Waves, the ends were just too bulky.


----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> I have 17 pedals and a wah on a PT Pro using Lava solderless.
> 
> Pancake cables may get you there too.
> The first cables I tried were Planet Waves, the ends were just too bulky.


I picked up a few of these the other week. Great for side by side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratin2traynor

As long as your boxes are perfectly square. I picked up some of the about 10 years ago but could never get them to work right. They always lifted the pedals off the board.


----------



## vadsy

Finally wired up something I've been toying with for a couple of months. Simple for the most part but it seems to be getting the job done. Need to attach a little power bar, or similar, to deal with the power hungry comp and H9 but I'll save that for another day.


----------



## vadsy

I'm feeling motivated to catch up on several guitar projects lately. Wired up a board, above, last weekend and hopefully will wire up this one by the coming. Built the actual flat board tonight, 12x14 so it fits in the PTJr case and I don't need to buy or make something to safely transport/store it. Need to figure out placement and wiring order and I'll get soldering.


----------



## tomsy49

I literally went through the entire pedalboard thread checking out ideas. I finally decided to construct my own pedaltrain style board with 1"x 4" lumber. Gonna make it around 24" x 14". Shouldn't be too hard. Picked up the lumber all pre-cut from my local lumber yard for $4. I am an at home guitarist so not looking to spend much money. Will post when it is completed.

Question I had for the forum members. I've noticed probably 50-60% of boards on the thread are Pedaltrain boards. They are quite expensive even for the small ones. I understand the convenience of buying one but how come many choose to use a pedaltrain which can cost from $100-$300? I feel like you could get a custom board made for somewhere around there. Just curious. I am not a huge DIY person so i get just buying one but they are just so pricey.


----------



## sulphur

When you look into it, let's say that $300 PT Pro.
To have something custom made in that size, with a case, might be double that price, or more.

I estimate my Pro to cost around $1200-1300 before any pedal went onto it.
The board, two power supplies and all the cables and ends, it adds up.

If you're building your own, one tip I've heard is source your case first.
Whether it's and old suitcase, Pelican case, what have you, get that first and size your board to fit that.
It's a lot easier than to build first, then trying to find something to fit the board after.


----------



## hollowbody

sulphur said:


> When you look into it, let's say that $300 PT Pro.
> To have something custom made in that size, with a case, might be double that price, or more.
> 
> I estimate my Pro to cost around $1200-1300 before any pedal went onto it.
> The board, two power supplies and all the cables and ends, it adds up.
> 
> If you're building your own, one tip I've heard is source your case first.
> Whether it's and old suitcase, Pelican case, what have you, get that first and size your board to fit that.
> It's a lot easier than to build first, then trying to find something to fit the board after.


This.

Building yourself a board is easy. Finding a decent case is not. 

fwiw, I got my PT1 for $169 or $189 or something like that. Definitely south of $200 - and that was new. The case is a little flimsy compared to a flight case, but it's held up for a few years of rehearsals and regular gigging now.


----------



## sulphur

I also use a PT-1 for the band.

It was the right size for my needs and didn't have the flimsy soft case.
Yes, the HSC is lighter than the flight case, but I thought that was overkilll.
Besides that, I had heard that the earlier versions of the flight case weren't that great anyway.

Yes, under $200 and a sturdy board with a protective enough case.
I don't like flat boards myself, actually, on the PTs, I'd prefer the back row row be raised a touch over the front.
Oh well, you can't have it all!


----------



## tomsy49

Ya that makes sense. For a gigging musician, a solid board with a nice case would be imperative. Was just curious.


----------



## sulphur

Even if you're a bedroom player though and want to go a cheaper route and build your own,
you should still consider the possibility of having to drag the board around for a jam with buddies.

My Pro, loaded with all the pedals, outweighs my amp head, fairly easily.
That's why I scaled down, but chose something with a bit more protection than a soft sided case.
I couldn't imagine what's on the Pro, loaded onto something wooden, probably only adding more weight.
Ok if it's stationary and you have a grab and go board.

Check out these guys, they offer different sized soft/flight cases and they're Canadian...
http://templeboards.com/


----------



## tomsy49

Oh man build right here in Sask! I used to live in Saskatoon. Who knew in Warman they manufactured pedalboards there!


----------



## zurn

zurn said:


> Here's my pedalboard "du jour". Till they come out with a stereo analog delay this is my solution  I have a Klon KTR on the way that might replace one or two of my dirt pedals.


Here's mine again, the klon has come and gone. I sometimes swap out the dirt for other dirt I have but the rest remains. This is probably the longest I have gone with the same board!


----------



## vadsy

This is the last of the boards, wired it up yesterday. I'd like to say I'm done but I do like pedals a fair bit with two electric and now this acoustic board.


----------



## sulphur

Nice neat work vadsy!


----------



## amagras

Hi guys, I'm enjoying a lot reading this thread so here's mine. I made the board from a design I saw on Internet but wasn't able to locate it later on so I made this version by heart. The ts9 is an Ibanez pre 2002 by Maxon with the 808 mod. I haven't been able to find much info of this particular Menatone because it has been discontinued (without a single mention on the official site) it is handwired, very simple and has what seems to be Brian's own signature with black marker inside.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Weird. I just saw something similar last light while cruising for gear. It was a website selling a similar type board. Well done. Looks good. Although I think the commercial one had smaller holes. I could be wrong though.

On another note, what do you guys do when you have too many distortions/ODs/Fuzzes that you like? Right now I keep 2 or 3 on my board and just swap when I feel like it but I have quite the collection of pedals now. I don't want to sell them but should I really keep them? It's not like I'm running a studio or anything. It's just me and my Digitech Trio in my little music room....


----------



## Clean Channel

Stratin2traynor said:


> Weird. I just saw something similar last light while cruising for gear. It was a website selling a similar type board. Well done. Looks good. Although I think the commercial one had smaller holes. I could be wrong though.
> 
> On another note, what do you guys do when you have too many distortions/ODs/Fuzzes that you like? Right now I keep 2 or 3 on my board and just swap when I feel like it but I have quite the collection of pedals now. I don't want to sell them but should I really keep them? It's not like I'm running a studio or anything. It's just me and my Digitech Trio in my little music room....


Keep 'em, swap around, have fun. Dirt is some of the most varied and personal sounds you can play with, so it's nice to have a good lot to choose from.


----------



## 335Bob

Here's my new board. I could go on and on how this is a far better solution for me than my old pedal board with 18+ devices on it. I'll just say that I have my tone, a plethora of effects, the ability to configure/use them efficiently and the size/weight is a fraction of what I had before. I think a lot of players are going to go this route.

Fractal Audio Systems FX8


----------



## amagras

Stratin2traynor said:


> Weird. I just saw something similar last light while cruising for gear. It was a website selling a similar type board. Well done. Looks good. Although I think the commercial one had smaller holes. I could be wrong though.


Thank you Stratin2traynor, it was a lot of work it's very comfortable. The size of the holes determines the weight of the board... ;-) 



Stratin2traynor said:


> On another note, what do you guys do when you have too many distortions/ODs/Fuzzes that you like? Right now I keep 2 or 3 on my board and just swap when I feel like it but I have quite the collection of pedals now. I don't want to sell them but should I really keep them? It's not like I'm running a studio or anything. It's just me and my Digitech Trio in my little music room....


I can't live without my tubescreamer and the British flavour of Ms Foxy Brown (i use it with very low gain) but as a session player I need a high gain pedal and nothing beats the good old Plimsoul in that field!


----------



## sulphur

I agree with Tim.

I like to have a few "spare" dirt pedals kicking around at home.
Whether it's the O/D, distortion or fuzz, it's nice to switch things up from time to time.
Especially if you like the specific effect, keep it around, or you'll be sniffing around for another. 8)

My band board was different.
It took a few tries, with all my dirt section, O/D, Distortion and one fuzz.
Once I found something that worked, it stayed.


----------



## exhausted

I greatly simplified my hodge-podge rack. Chose my favourites after screwing around with a pile of pedals for the last few months. I'll leave the reverb and EQ to the Axe-FX. I still have to wire up the board.










I cut the rack down from 12U to 6U. The power amp now just sits on it's own in a little 2U case. Somehow a vintage EP3 sitting on top of an Axe-FX pleases me. I have another well-known old school tape echo arriving today as well.


----------



## Jimi D

Okay, posting fail... I should have posted this here... 

I've been alternating running two boards (a "large board" pedaltrain jr and a "small board" mini, each with an M9 on it and a breakout volume pedal and sometimes a wah) alongside my Mark V footpedal for the past seven or more years (I had built these boards when I was still using my TSL60). These were great setups but they did take up quite a lot of real estate, and with my band situations morphing over the past 12 months or so, I felt like it was time for a refresh. I wanted to reduce my footprint somewhat by getting rid of the volume pedal and making it so I wouldn't have to bother with the amp's large 8-switch pedal if I didn't want to. I also wanted to simplify my setup by not having to wire up extra pedals (like the volume and wah). The challenge was that I really need a volume pedal, and I also wanted to add a convenient wah, neither of which is a traditionally small pedal... Anyway, after some thought and lucky pedal acquisition, including a couple I discovered on the For Sale ads here, this is what I came up with:












Signal chain: guitar -> Hotone Soul Press mini wah -> Turbo Tuner -> Xotic SP -> Archer -> OCD -> Secret Freq -> H2O -> T1M buffer -> Mark V input -> Amp Loop out -> EWS Scott Henderson Subtle Volume Control -> M5 -> Amp Loop In -> ears...


I've set it up so the pedals I reach for most frequently during a song (as opposed to between songs) are on the first row. The Mesa Amp two  button foot switch can control full channel switching (1/2/3) or Channel/Solo (1/2, solo boost) on my Mark V, depending what band I'm playing with. All of it is wired to the amp using a Pedal Snake with three mono lines for the audio signal and a TRS to 2Xmono line for the footswitch. One power supply means one plug powers everything...












I picked up the PowerFactor for a good price used with the intention of mounting it under the Pedaltrain Jr. Unfortunately, no where on the Internet does anyone come out and tell you that you can't mount a PowerFactor I under a Pedaltrain Jr. without modding it (in fact, all the stuff I read prior to purchase kind of implied the opposite, and the seller wasn't going to disabuse me of my delusion)... so anyway, I had to mod the board slightly... I drilled four pilot holes to mount the power supply, which didn't quite clear the floor with the original feet, so bought a set of 7/8" rubber feet from Home Hardware which I cut down to about half their original height and glued to the existing Pedaltrain feet using Lepage's Super Glue for All Plastics. I used this method on my modded PT Mini board with the M9 on it, and it held up fine for many years, so I'm not worried about the feet coming off. Of course, there are much cleaner cable routing options available, but I always liked electrical tape for it's ease of use, flexibility and re-usability...


Anyway, everything seems to be working as expected... I gave it a full test at rehearsal last night, and after the expected tweaks to settings I was getting compliments from my band mates on the rig... This is the first board I've run in the past 23 years that doesn't have a Full-Drive 2 of some variety mounted on it, so it did feel a little weird, and I find I have a bit of an issue turning the Archer off - I don't want to do it!


----------



## filipre

Latest iteration of my pedalboard (the wet reverb will - hopefully - be replaced by a stereo version soon, but apart from that I'm happy with every pedal):


----------



## tomsy49

Some beauty boards on this thread! Finally wired up mine today! Went with the DIY approach. 



Nothing too fancy and still waiting on my most recent purchase to arrive (Hoof Reaper). Basically signal chain will be:

tuner->hoof reaper -> crybaby -> 108 fuzz-> AMT p2 (preamp mode) -> 6-band EQ -> both iStomp pedals -> tc helicon voice live play electric -> Alto Ts112a powered PA 

use the TC for reverb chorus and delay which is footswitchable with the 3 button switch on the bottom right. Has tc's hall of fame,corona and flashback built in along with other effects. On the unit itself I can change patches with or add vocal effects but mostly use the looper on it. Use it direct for acoustic playing too. Usually no amp model and just use the cab sim on the unit. The iStomps I use currently for the Choir chorus and a delay where the repeats modulate as the trail. Don't use them often but sound cool for clean stuff.


----------



## davetcan

Here's the latest. Wah is an RMC 10.


----------



## sulphur

Hey Dave, what's up with those Odie pedals?

I did a search and found Run Off Groove, but not much else.


----------



## bluesmostly

exhausted said:


> I greatly simplified my hodge-podge rack. Chose my favourites after screwing around with a pile of pedals for the last few months. I'll leave the reverb and EQ to the Axe-FX. I still have to wire up the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the rack down from 12U to 6U. The power amp now just sits on it's own in a little 2U case. Somehow a vintage EP3 sitting on top of an Axe-FX pleases me. I have another well-known old school tape echo arriving today as well.


Exhuasted, this is fascinating to me. I see you use the mastermind to control your effects in the rack. I find the AXE FX has absolutely stellar effects. I have never seen an AXE set up like this. I recently saw a video interview with Steve Vai where he was explaining that he does just the opposite. He uses his amp (he has an endorsement contract) and uses the AXE FX and the MFC controller to replace all of his pedals. It looks like a fun setup, but one of the reasons I am just so happy with the AXE FX is because my entire rig is a fraction of the size and weight of my old analog rig and pedal board.


----------



## davetcan

As you can see my new favourite OD's. They just sound great, are very tweakable, and won't break the bank. Here's the link:

https://chellee.com/



sulphur said:


> Hey Dave, what's up with those Odie pedals?
> 
> I did a search and found Run Off Groove, but not much else.


----------



## exhausted

bluesmostly said:


> Exhuasted, this is fascinating to me. I see you use the mastermind to control your effects in the rack. I find the AXE FX has absolutely stellar effects. I have never seen an AXE set up like this. I recently saw a video interview with Steve Vai where he was explaining that he does just the opposite. He uses his amp (he has an endorsement contract) and uses the AXE FX and the MFC controller to replace all of his pedals. It looks like a fun setup, but one of the reasons I am just so happy with the AXE FX is because my entire rig is a fraction of the size and weight of my old analog rig and pedal board.


To varying degrees; because it's fun, because it adds a little analog noise and character, because I'd rather reach down and tweak a knob slightly than to stop playing entirely, bend down and start navigating buttons and menus, because this way when the next greatest modeller ever comes along I can slot it right in. A 6U rack isn't much bigger than a 2 or 3. 

Right now the Axe sound amp/cab/mic/"normal" reverbs. I have a handful of presets and then I generally don't touch it.


----------



## Jimi D

After building my all new "big board" (posted above) I decided it was time to further reduce the grab'n'go mini board as well... I had a Pedaltrain Mini before but wanted something even smaller, so here's my new "small board" based on the Nano:












There's a lot of variety in just a few pedals here; the Ensemble King sounds delicious and the MD3 is a great little delay and very capable. I might swap out one of the drive pedals for something else if I get bored, but I think this is a great baseline setup...











I never tried a battery power source for a small board before, but I'm really impressed with the Volto so far... for this kind of rig, it's a great little power supply, and so convenient. No more worrying about having to plug in during setup...


----------



## sulphur

Updated the board for the band...









I took off my main dirt/distortion, the Gristle King.
It had an onboard, independant boost, so I had to replace that also.

I added the Barber Compact Direct Drive and a clean boost made by a forum member.
I also changed out the delay, a recent used purchase with a tap tempo and mix knob.

I had to Jenga those buggers into their respective slots.


----------



## KoskineN

Quick update here. Incubus Tribute boards updated with Rotochoir and EVH Phase 90 in replacement of the Cosmichorus and Retrosonic Phaser.











Jam board updated with a Boss RV-6, and the Retrosonic Phaser replaced my good old PH-1r. Love the RV-6 so far, there is some great sounds
in this box. I ordered a true-bypass looper to clean it up, and think of a better layout,but I'm really happy with this board. The Trio is a really fun pedal,
one of the best that came out in the last years IMO.


----------



## exhausted

The small board continues to evolve. I built this tonight but I still need to program the ES-8. The black box is tap tempo for a TC 2290 delay that sits on the amp.


----------



## KoskineN

I really want an ES-8!


----------



## dago

Pretty happy with the layout now, moved the Clyde Wah onto the floor for better feel. Just need to clean up the power wiring and then it will be time to change it all around again .


----------



## Clean Channel

I dig all your Empressness. They make great sounding stuff! (Although I will forever complain about their form factor: sideways oriented pedals with side jacks will never make sense to me)

The Empress Phaser the still the best phaser I've ever played. The Compressor is also the best comp I've ever played. I used to have a Superdekay, and I love how it sounds too, I gigged it for several years.


----------



## sulphur

I'm Empressed!


----------



## greco

sulphur said:


> I'm Empressed!


Groan!!! ...LOL...j/k


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's the board I build with my best friend.
Now completed with velcro and power supply.
Pretty simple chain but effective!


----------



## guitarman2

My new Pedal board. Unintentionally 100% Canadian.At least the pedals not sure about the board it self.


----------



## pattste

guitarman2 said:


> My new Pedal board. Unintentionally 100% Canadian.At least the pedals not sure about the board it self.


Probably early to tell but how's the Jester/Page combination working out? Does the Page add much gain or is it more of a clean boost?


----------



## guitarman2

pattste said:


> Probably early to tell but how's the Jester/Page combination working out? Does the Page add much gain or is it more of a clean boost?



Haven't even got to try them yet. I didn't think they were going to get to me this soon. I think I got them more than a week earlier than Simon said. On Tuesday I took my only electric (CS Nocaster) to Folkway to have them put the Glendale saddles on and do a set up. So I'm hoping to get it back tomorrow but may not get it back till next week.Right after I took it in I got the pedals.
From my understanding the Page doesn't have a lot of gain on tap. But thats not why I got it. I like a drive channel for slight breakup and one for medium gain. I used to use the Wampler hotwired like this.


----------



## ga20t




----------



## Adcandour

Started to mess around with some ideas. So far I like this, but I think I'll ultimately move the Trio and Looper onto their own mini board, since I don't use them too often, but will always have a need for them. 

Once the new amp arrives, I'll have a better idea of what's feasible. I also need to get some longer pancake-style cables, it seems.


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> Started to mess around with some ideas. So far I like this, but I think I'll ultimately move the Trio and Looper onto their own mini board, since I don't use them too often, but will always have a need for them.
> 
> Once the new amp arrives, I'll have a better idea of what's feasible. I also need to get some longer pancake-style cables, it seems.
> 
> View attachment 15489


Holy Moog! Never played any of them before (mainly for cost reasons) but from what I can tell in all the demos I have watched they sounds great. I bet the Klon is feeling left out though!


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> Holy Moog! Never played any of them before (mainly for cost reasons) but from what I can tell in all the demos I have watched they sounds great. I bet the Klon is feeling left out though!


Yeah, I've heard great things. I'm dying to try them out. Haven't had a chance yet. Might sneak off now.

The Klon was originally where the Arcane pedal was and the pedals on the left were on the floor. It'll have to sit out for the time being...


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> Yeah, I've heard great things. I'm dying to try them out. Haven't had a chance yet. Might sneak off now.
> 
> The Klon was originally where the Arcane pedal was and the pedals on the left were on the floor. It'll have to sit out for the time being...


Time for a bigger board


----------



## exhausted

Replaced the BB+ with a BB and dropped the Corona to make room for an H9. I've got the ES-8 all figured out now. Generally, the H9 will run in parallel with the TC2290. The HOF will do a nice big spring reverb and the Brigadier will do slap and DMM sounds. The DMC scrolls H9 presets.









The TC2290 and the amp de jour.


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> Started to mess around with some ideas. So far I like this, but I think I'll ultimately move the Trio and Looper onto their own mini board, since I don't use them too often, but will always have a need for them.
> 
> Once the new amp arrives, I'll have a better idea of what's feasible. I also need to get some longer pancake-style cables, it seems.
> 
> View attachment 15489


Nice board!

Is the megalith is high gain metal only or it can do med gain à la JCM800?


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board!
> 
> Is the megalith is high gain metal only or it can do med gain à la JCM800?


Thanks. I use it for medium gain settings as well. 80s metal is no problem.


----------



## kelsmc

Nice and simple!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWN!

Finally got it all wired.


----------



## hollowbody

GWN! said:


> Finally got it all wired.


I like that little patch bay you made up! Nice work!


----------



## GWN!

Thanks. It's just an L bracket from a piece of aluminium with connectors I had on hand.


----------



## hollowbody

GWN! said:


> Thanks. It's just an L bracket from a piece of aluminium with connectors I had on hand.


Yeah...I should've thought about that before I went drilling though the back of my Pedaltrain with a hole saw!


----------



## Chitmo

GWN! said:


> Thanks. It's just an L bracket from a piece of aluminium with connectors I had on hand.


What model board is that?


----------



## GWN!

Chitmo said:


> What model board is that?


The small pedal board from Reilander.

http://reilandercustomguitar.com/product-category/pedal-boards/


----------



## Harvester1199

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeprechaunFX




----------



## bzrkrage

LeprechaunFX said:


> [/URL]


You know that's cheating right? If you own an effects store, that's cheating!
Very nice though.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeprechaunFX

bzrkrage said:


> You know that's cheating right? If you own an effects store, that's cheating!
> Very nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha ha! Sorry?

this is actually a prototype board. I teamed up with a local cabinet maker to produce these. Soooo it's technically "my board". 

It was fully lava wired and powered fir the Edmonton guitar show. Awesome response. 
im in glad you like it though!!


----------



## bzrkrage

LeprechaunFX said:


> ha ha! Sorry?
> 
> this is actually a prototype board. I teamed up with a local cabinet maker to produce these. Soooo it's technically "my board".
> 
> It was fully lava wired and powered fir the Edmonton guitar show. Awesome response.
> im in glad you like it though!!


Dude, just jealous. Man, to be a kid in the candy store.
That IS a fantastic board. Would love to take that for a dance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeprechaunFX

bzrkrage said:


> Dude, just jealous. Man, to be a kid in the candy store.
> That IS a fantastic board. Would love to take that for a dance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dont be jealous. We can custom build you one. 

this is one is Zebrawood. Sexy. Very sexy. 

Kid in a candy store for sure. It's awesome testing out new gear! If you pop by Edmonton drop a line. You can come demo!


----------



## mister.zed

That's actually a great idea. I'm going to Edmonton next weekend to see my folks and my brother. I may just drop in to see the store!


----------



## LeprechaunFX

mister.zed said:


> That's actually a great idea. I'm going to Edmonton next weekend to see my folks and my brother. I may just drop in to see the store!


I'm Internet based so no shop. But I schedule demos in my garage when needed. 

Locals I usually go to them and they demo on their own gear. But out of towners are welcome. 24hrs notice required. 

Patrick


----------



## bzrkrage

Latest version of my board.


----------



## Judas68fr

Cleaned up mine, and put everything back together as it should. In the process I've realized that I don't need my buffer anymore!


----------



## drwow

I built a "po' boy grab & go" tonight for a jam and stocked it with half my pedals.

One small bag of 14" zip-ties (not a velcro fan) and a kitchen "cooling rack" from Crappy Tire, total cost; under $6.


----------



## amagras

drwow said:


> I built a "po' boy grab & go" tonight for a jam and stocked it with half my pedals.
> 
> One small bag of 14" zip-ties (not a velcro fan) and a kitchen "cooling rack" from Crappy Tire, total cost; under $6.


You have a couple of beauties there (the dm2 and the Ibanez) and there's a big guy that didn't get to dance


----------



## drwow

amagras said:


> You have a couple of beauties there (the dm2 and the Ibanez) and there's a big guy that didn't get to dance


Yeah, the '77 V3 Big Muff, ...with rusty mojo. I love that thing, but it takes up a lotta' real estate. I had the DM-2 up for sale for a while, picked up the MXR CC in a trade to replace it, I like the CC, but it made me realize how much I "need" the DM-2. It's an '81 with the 3005 chip, off the market now.


----------



## amagras

drwow said:


> Yeah, the '77 V3 Big Muff, ...with rusty mojo. I love that thing, but it takes up a lotta' real estate. I had the DM-2 up for sale for a while, picked up the MXR CC in a trade to replace it, I like the CC, but it made me realize how much I "need" the DM-2. It's an '81 with the 3005 chip, off the market now.


I would replace the cc with the new version, the bright cc and keep the boss to cover more ground.


----------



## Budd

No pics yet , board is @ rehearsal studio. Going into DMNL ( Dumble sim ) to blues driver ( boss ) to amp .
I put the time related pedals through the effects loop ( EH Holy Grail , Marshall vibratrem , & Boss chorus .
Just acquired an Orange TH30. Best amp I've ever had! The clean & dirty channels are the best I've heard ,
Easy to match volume from one to the other & I've had hot rods,supersonic , but nothing compares !


----------



## bzrkrage

drwow said:


> I built a "po' boy grab & go" tonight for a jam and stocked it with half my pedals.
> 
> One small bag of 14" zip-ties (not a velcro fan) and a kitchen "cooling rack" from Crappy Tire, total cost; under $6.


AHH, a brother of the Ibanez Bi-mode Chorus! (That's the first pedal I ever had!)
Good board bud.


----------



## drwow

amagras said:


> I would replace the cc with the new version, the bright cc and keep the boss to cover more ground.


I find the old CC to be pretty "bright" sounding already, especially compared to the DM-2. I tend to use darker timbres
.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Here's where I'm at today. The Polytune is new. Love it. 
I am having fun playing with the delay on the Nova too. Starting to figure it all out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Decided to try and build a new quick on the go simple no boutiques board, another attempt out of many in my life. Here is the result. Had a list going with only the delay being undecided. Found everything but the Comp in the used bin at L&M, Comp on this Forum and was actually looking for the RV-5 but the -6 will do. Right now everything is battery powered but would love to route a spot in the board under the pedals for a Volto, just a little custom drop in pocket, and make this a complete setup with soldered cables and all.


----------



## amagras

vadsy said:


> Decided to try and build a new quick on the go simple no boutiques board, another attempt out of many in my life. Here is the result. Had a list going with only the delay being undecided. Found everything but the Comp in the used bin at L&M, Comp on this Forum and was actually looking for the RV-5 but the -6 will do. Right now everything is battery powered but would love to route a spot in the board under the pedals for a Volto, just a little custom drop in pocket, and make this a complete setup with soldered cables and all.


Good choice of pedals. How are you planning to wire that thing?


----------



## vadsy

comp > overdrive > delay > reverb
Tried the comp at the end and also after the overdrive and still my favorite spot for one is at the very beginning of a chain.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Lord-Humongous said:


> Here's where I'm at today. The Polytune is new. Love it.
> I am having fun playing with the delay on the Nova too. Starting to figure it all out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just curious. Why not use the built in tuner on the Nova System? Seems kind of redundant to have 2 TCE tuners on your board!


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Stratin2traynor said:


> Just curious. Why not use the built in tuner on the Nova System? Seems kind of redundant to have 2 TCE tuners on your board!


With the Polytune, you can strum all six strings at once & it will tell you which ones are out. It's super fast.
It is redundant at home but when I play with others next, it should be useful.


----------



## ezcomes

i guess after being here awhile...and the board not changing in the last 6 months...i can finally post...










i don't believe in spending big bucks for tone...so pretty much everything on here has been built or modded by me...so, nothing really glamorous to look at...


----------



## bzrkrage

ezcomes said:


> i guess after being here awhile...and the board not changing in the last 6 months...i can finally post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe in spending big bucks for tone...so pretty much everything on here has been built or modded by me...so, nothing really glamorous to look at...


As for big bucks, who can these days? The Juice box, you built? Any schematics you could forward my way? Please?
I think it's a great board. Could you tell us the chain escomes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

Here's mine at the moment. I'm thinking of going back to the Plutoneum Chiwahwah.


----------



## ezcomes

bzrkrage said:


> As for big bucks, who can these days? The Juice box, you built? Any schematics you could forward my way? Please?
> I think it's a great board. Could you tell us the chain escomes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The juice box is a modified circuit infound on the net...i just added more out lets...my one spot plugs into it and then each out is 'buffered'...clean power...theres also one bypass in it as the tuner didnt want to work with it...

Signal chain would be guitar > modded wah (removed buffer and added momentary switch so you dont have to click it on...foot on=pedal on) - rat clone - OCD clone - lmb1 boost clone -korg dt-10 - splitter box at the top left

In the loop, there is a loop pedal (turns the loop on/off...also has a cornish clone buffer) - DD3 (not sold on it though) - BYOC tremolo - rocktron chorus - back into the loop pedal and the into a static volume pedal...

One amp has an effects loop, the other doesnt...so...when i use the amp with loop...the loop and front of amp cables just plug in to the splitter...when im not using that amp, and everything goes in front, theres a switch on the side which puts the 'in front' line into the fx loop...the out to the amp...tinkered a bit til i got it right

The static volume...i always had a hard time boosting the fx loop amp for leads...so...i set the lead volume and the dial back the rhythm sound...but with two amps, not using it all the time, i put a bypass switch in that too

The vox switch on the bottom left controls amp channels...

Never bothered with aluminum pedals cases...i just go to canadian tire and get the heavy duty electrical boxs...can drill and paint as i want


----------



## bzrkrage

"The static volume...i always had a hard time boosting the fx loop amp for leads...so...i set the lead volume and the dial back the rhythm sound...but with two amps, not using it all the time, i put a bypass switch in that too" (quote Escomes)

The volume thru the FX loop, to drive the amp at a lower stage volume?
I was thinking of putting a volume thru my FX loop of the SuperSonic 22 to drive the 12Ax7's to a nice OD at a more room friendly level.
Anyone else done this or advise for or against?


----------



## ezcomes

here is the basic schematic i follow for the juicebox...just added more runs
https://web.archive.org/web/20150403071928/http://www.beavisaudio.com/projects/Huminator/index.htm

yea...volume pedal through the loop...i tried boosts and an eq in the loop, but i found it screwed with my tone too much


----------



## Stratin2traynor

My wife has graciously allowed me to occupy a small spot in our living room to put an amp, guitar and a few pedals. I'm keeping my use of space to a minimum to keep her happy. Here's the little board I've put together. Seems to cover everything I need so far. That Blackout Effectors Twosome sure covers a lot of ground. Couldn't be happier with it. Since the Mesa has a loop, I've keep my Delay and Chorus on top of the amp.


----------



## Clean Channel

High five on the BE Twosome; one of my favorite pedals ever!


----------



## Alex

I put my Thegigrig Midi Pro 8 up for sale some 7 months ago and had a few offers and came close to selling it this week but the buyer backed out. I decided to put it back together and test a bunch of pedals and the results are as expected - fantastic! what a great unit - it is still in frankenstein mode as I need to tidy up the cables. The pedals that made the cut; Bob Burt Boost, AT BB Preamp, Micro POG and a Strymon Deco. I will be adding a small footprint delay. Running the unit through the front of my Matchless SC-30 and it is dead quiet.


----------



## Judas68fr

The Belle Epoch would fit nicely there!


----------



## hollowbody

Chito said:


> Here's mine at the moment. I'm thinking of going back to the Plutoneum Chiwahwah.


 Are those your settings for the KTR, or just where the knobs happen to be? Just curious. The gain is way higher than where I set it. Tone control is in the exact same spot as me, though


----------



## Chitmo

bzrkrage said:


> As for big bucks, who can these days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're making me feel guilty about my pedals now, I have spent some stupid money on things to step on. Haha


----------



## Ti-Ron

Clean Channel said:


> High five on the BE Twosome; one of my favorite pedals ever!


You're wrong! This is MY favorite pedal!


----------



## Chito

hollowbody said:


> Are those your settings for the KTR, or just where the knobs happen to be? Just curious. The gain is way higher than where I set it. Tone control is in the exact same spot as me, though


I usually have it between 12 and where it is. I also have my amp on clean all the time, not near break up. And I only use it for solos.


----------



## amagras

Chito said:


> Here's mine at the moment. I'm thinking of going back to the Plutoneum Chiwahwah.


I'm curious about the Klon KTR, have you had opportunity to compare it to the originals?


----------



## Chito

amagras said:


> I'm curious about the Klon KTR, have you had opportunity to compare it to the originals?


No not with the original. There's a few here in GC who I'm sure have had the opportunity to compare or at least had the original klon.


----------



## Clean Channel

Heisenberg arrived yesterday! Also added Elements since my last post. 

On a PTJr with a Ciokolate and a Montreux Buffer mounted underneath.


----------



## Hamstrung

I have an earlier version of this "Ikea" board somewhere in this thread but I'm always tweaking. Here's the current version...


----------



## Soul-Survivores

Will change sometime in the new year as I purchased a Metro 24, but currently:
Untitled on Flickr


----------



## jbert58

Here's my latest version - just over 10 years in the making


----------



## davetcan

Big board at the back, small practice board at front. Pedals in continuous rotation  Small board is powered by 2 volto's which is a really nice portable package.


----------



## KoskineN

My board is currently a mess, but it sounds great. Newest addition is the Diamond Comp, the Timmy(again) and the Walrus Iron Horse.
I'm in love with the Comp, it makes the whole board sounds better, especially with the DLS MKIII. I still need to do some order tests
before wiring everything and merging the TB loops in there.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's my updated board.
Still messy but sounds cool!

Top row is the bass part. Didn't get a chance to put it in the recording setup but throught headphones, sounds pretty good.
There's an empty place on the bottom left for a delay... Wich one? Don't know yet.


----------



## corailz

Here's the lastest version of my board!












Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

KoskineN said:


> My board is currently a mess, but it sounds great.


I thought the writing on the carpet was cable ties & cable ends on the ground.
Dude, no mess there!

Want mess? NS-2 (no fx loop).
Oh, Santa sent the EHX Bad Stone.


----------



## KoskineN

^haha! The mess is mostly UNDER the board.


----------



## davetcan

Just been messing around with this set up and am really pleased with the results. It features the 2 dual pedals i just received from Hamish (Southampton pedals). The green one is a BOR into a Timmy, and the black is a Rat with what i think is a second Rat gain stage. The GEC 9 allows me to take any pedal in or out of the circuit. So button 1 is just clean amp with the CDR in the loop. Button 2 adds the Timmy and then I can step on the BOR side of the pedal to give it a kick. Button 3 Adds the OCD and I can then step on the pedal to add or subtract the Timmy. Button 4 is just the Rat, both sides on, plus the CDR, and then Button 5 adds the Timmy to that.

Sounds confusing but it really isn't 

btw both pedals from Hamish sound killer! Although I really need to add some text so i can remember what all the damn knobs do.


----------



## davetcan

corailz said:


> Here's the lastest version of my board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Always loved a Klone into an OCD, they work really well together.


----------



## bzrkrage

Pedal-board revision #143, I think.
Added MXR EQ, EHX's Bad-Stone phaser & Pog 2. Never ending cycle of pedals peeps!








Turned all the lights on, make Xmas tree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Spruced up the old suitcase rig to play through my bedroom amp last night. Truth be told, all that little amp needs is some overdrive. I can't decide whether I like my Klon clone or the Bad Monkey better. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corailz

davetcan said:


> Always loved a Klone into an OCD, they work really well together.


Don't tempt me Dave!

I really dig the Barbershop into the OCD. I usualy use my amp at the edge of breakup, so i'm mostly use my drives one at a time like gain stages, but depending on my humor, i can use them together too. It's always a blast!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

corailz said:


> Don't tempt me Dave!
> 
> I really dig the Barbershop into the OCD. I usualy use my amp at the edge of breakup, so i'm mostly use my drives one at a time like gain stages, but depending on my humor, i can use them together too. It's always a blast!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


LOL, sorry, the Barbershop looked like my old Aluminum Falcon.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Ti-Ron said:


> Here's my updated board.
> Still messy but sounds cool!
> 
> Top row is the bass part. Didn't get a chance to put it in the recording setup but throught headphones, sounds pretty good.
> There's an empty place on the bottom left for a delay... Wich one? Don't know yet.


How do you like the Wave Cannon? I have an Icarus on all the time.


----------



## Ti-Ron

garrettdavis275 said:


> How do you like the Wave Cannon? I have an Icarus on all the time.


I really like it, the range of tone avaible is impressive, from od to distortion to the edge of fuzz. Always grungy, not a "clean" dirt pedal for sure!

Is the Icarus is based on a well known cicuit?


----------



## garrettdavis275

Ti-Ron said:


> I really like it, the range of tone avaible is impressive, from od to distortion to the edge of fuzz. Always grungy, not a "clean" dirt pedal for sure!
> 
> Is the Icarus is based on a well known cicuit?


It's an original circuit as far as I know. It can really blast the amp and adds a tiny bit of color to the overdrive. And it's got a treble rolloff so it works well to de-fizz distortions and overdrives. Caroline is awesome!


----------



## Chitmo

There are a few things that I wanna tweak, but overall things aren't going to change much from here on in. Gonna Grab another PT Jr for the coconut, an expression pedal and another tuner and I wanna replace the OCD with a BJFE honey bee.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice board!
What is the black pedal on top right?


----------



## Chitmo

It's silver actually, it's a JHS Kilt.


----------



## davetcan

Todays construct. I'm going to try this at practice tomorrow. I've always liked a Klon into an OCD (as mentioned a few posts above) and the Stud didn't disappoint.

I have to stop reading this thread you are ALL enablers


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> I've always liked a Klon into an OCD (as mentioned a few posts above) and the Stud didn't disappoint.


Is that the Stud that was for sale last week? I had never heard of it until then. Good Klone?


Sent from my Mars (via Spider psychedelic LSD)(RIP David Bowie)


----------



## cboutilier

Mine is hiding in the back of this picture, but it is the only picture I have of the current iteration of my rig. Its a BOSS BCB-60 board, set up with:

BOSS Tuner II ---> BOSS OD3 Overdrive --> BOSS CS3 Compressor Sustainer --> Garagetone Axle Grease Delay --> Electroharmonix Holy Grail Reverb

The OD3 and CS3 are looped through a BOSS NS-2 Noise Suppressor to shut them up.


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> Is that the Stud that was for sale last week? I had never heard of it until then. Good Klone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mars (via Spider psychedelic LSD)(RIP David Bowie)


yes and yes. In fact an excellent klone. It's always been a favourite over on TGP.


----------



## High/Deaf

This is my newest board. It's my portable board for hit 'n run jams. Guitar cable, amp cable, rock out.









And this is my #2. Slightly less portable, one AC cable required, but lots more going on with the M9. This is remarkable useful board so far.


----------



## High/Deaf

And finally, my #1. When I've got the space, this is the one I like to use the most. 

As you can see, I'm into small boards. Most place I go don't have luxury of 30 X 24 boards so tight and efficient are a couple of my mantras.


----------



## KoskineN

Finally finished my board with the TB looper. The Signal goes like this:

Wah -> Astrotone -> T1M Buffer(under the board) -> Tuner -> Comp -> TB Looper:
Loop #1 = PS-6(or OC-2), Loop #2= Micro Flanger->PH-1r, Loop #3= EP Booster-> Timmy, Loop#4=DLS->Iron Horse.
Then it's the ML Jr -> RV-6 and the Ditto at the end.

Very, very happy with this board.


----------



## bzrkrage

KoskineN said:


> Finally finished my board with the TB looper. The Signal goes like this:
> 
> Wah -> Astrotone -> T1M Buffer(under the board) -> Tuner -> Comp -> TB Looper:
> Loop #1 = PS-6(or OC-2), Loop #2= Micro Flanger->PH-1r, Loop #3= EP Booster-> Timmy, Loop#4=DLS->Iron Horse.
> Then it's the ML Jr -> RV-6 and the Ditto at the end.
> 
> Very, very happy with this board.


Clean bud, very clean! Awesome too. Is the small Diamond Yellow the same as the big boy?


----------



## KoskineN

Thank you. I've never owned the big on, but AFAIK, it's suppose to be the same.


----------



## sulphur

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 17501
> 
> 
> This is my newest board. It's my portable board for hit 'n run jams. Guitar cable, amp cable, rock out.
> View attachment 17500
> 
> 
> And this is my #2. Slightly less portable, one AC cable required, but lots more going on with the M9. This is remarkable useful board so far.


Do you run the M5 off of the Volto?


----------



## sulphur

bzrkrage said:


> Clean bud, very clean! Awesome too. Is the small Diamond Yellow the same as the big boy?


I think that originated from a thread at TGP.
Someone started a wishlist for what they'd like done to the Diamond comp.
The size and top jacks were the top of the list and someone PShoppped the pedal.
Diamond picked up on the thread and made it happen, pretty cool.

They're supposedly the same as the big box.


----------



## mhammer

If you have a couple of Boss, or other pedals that use momentary switches, you're handy with a drill and soldering iron, and you don't mind voiding a warranty, it is possible to set up your pedals for remote switching with stomp-type momentaries. This lets you situate them on your board where they are best placed, and put all the switches in a row, up front. I show how to adapt them for the remote switching here: 




The connecting cable from pedal to switch doesn't need to be shielded, since it isn't carrying any audio. Since one is only paralleling the on-board momentary switch, the pedal will still continue to switch as normal when not connected to the alternate momentary.

It's not for everybody, but can makefor a neater and more usable pedalboard in some instances.


----------



## High/Deaf

sulphur said:


> Do you run the M5 off of the Volto?


Yep, one Volto o/p direct to the M5, the other to the analog pedal daisy chain. Since I returned the bagged Volto and got a good one, I can get around 3 hours on a charge, which for its intended purpose will be fine. This is for jams where I'm only there for a couple of hours and will be lucky to get up three times. The ease of setup makes up for the lack of 'all night power'. 

At least that's the theory, its my newest build and time will tell.


----------



## hollowbody

sulphur said:


> I think that originated from a thread at TGP.
> Someone started a wishlist for what they'd like done to the Diamond comp.
> The size and top jacks were the top of the list and someone PShoppped the pedal.
> Diamond picked up on the thread and made it happen, pretty cool.
> 
> They're supposedly the same as the big box.


Wow, I didn't know about that! I love the Diamond Comp, but it's just too damned big! Good to know!


----------



## sulphur

hollowbody said:


> Wow, I didn't know about that! I love the Diamond Comp, but it's just too damned big! Good to know!


I have one on the board at home and the size was the reason I didn't wedge one onto the band board.
It is a great compressor, for sure.


----------



## vadsy

Reconfigured and swapped a few things on the acoustic board tonight, wiring isn't prettied up, now off to give it a try...


----------



## Clean Channel

Is changing some knobs reason enough to post my board again? Yes, yes it is.


----------



## bzrkrage

Clean Channel said:


> Is changing some knobs reason enough to post my board again? Yes, yes it is.


it just so colorful, tidy, & well thought out. I would love to say the same about mine, but I cant.Well, 2 out of 3 definitely NOT tidy.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Clean Channel said:


> Is changing some knobs reason enough to post my board again? Yes, yes it is.


So you're playing out of tune, all the time?
Interessing.


Nice board, as always and I'm still jaleous of that 2some!


----------



## Clean Channel

Ti-Ron said:


> So you're playing out of tune, all the time?
> Interessing.
> 
> 
> Nice board, as always and I'm still jaleous of that 2some!


My tuning is close enough for jazz, and that's all that matters!

Actually, I ditched the on-board tuner for headstock tuners a year or two back. I use these small D'addario ones that tuck behind the headstock and are barely visible (I never liked the big ones that stick out from the guitar).


----------



## hollowbody

I just realized I haven't posted my latest revision on here! Here you go!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice board!

What is the PDB box on top right?


----------



## Budda

Hey @vadsy have you tried the fishman acoustic preamp/DI pedals in comparison to your L R Baggs?


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> Hey @vadsy have you tried the fishman acoustic preamp/DI pedals in comparison to your L R Baggs?


I have not tried anything Fishman but I'm tempted. The last time I was in the acoustic shop talking pickups and such the tech mentioned pairing a Fishman DI with a K&K Pure pickup I have sitting around. To this point everything I've done in terms of acoustic amplification has been Baggs stuff but a few months ago bought a K&K Pure before the price hike, knowing I wanted to try it at some point. I still haven't installed or plugged it in though. He, the tech, went on to say his personal preference was the K&K with a Fishman. I don't know if he was trying to sell me something or just chatting, they're pretty good about not being pushy but it for sure got me thinking about the possibilities. I'm still pretty content with my current setup being the Element through the Para DI but in a couple/few months I'll install the K&K and if the chance to try a Fishman comes up,.. why not?


----------



## hollowbody

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board!
> 
> What is the PDB box on top right?


It's an ART DI box to run the organ side of my board straight to FoH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 782369

Today I put together a small pedalboard for a fly gig.
All the pedals are cheap (I don't use any boutique pedals) but I like them.
Anyway, I made a little video of it:


----------



## white buffalo

Here's what I'm currently using:










Usually have an El Capistan on delay duty, but it's in the shop so the Skreddy is there for the time being. 
Also have a fuzz factory running in place of the POG sometimes. 
Voodoo Vibe+ might be for sale soon.


----------



## white buffalo

Chitmo said:


> There are a few things that I wanna tweak, but overall things aren't going to change much from here on in. Gonna Grab another PT Jr for the coconut, an expression pedal and another tuner and I wanna replace the OCD with a BJFE honey bee.
> 
> View attachment 17154


Really dig this board. I used to have a Memory Lane 1 & 2, but never liked 'em when I had 'em. Despite that I'm currently looking to grab an ML2 to try again- think I'll appreciate it more now.


----------



## Chitmo

white buffalo said:


> Really dig this board. I used to have a Memory Lane 1 & 2, but never liked 'em when I had 'em. Despite that I'm currently looking to grab an ML2 to try again- think I'll appreciate it more now.


I have owned a dozen or more delays and it's what I keep coming back to.


----------



## Evilmusician

hollowbody said:


> I just realized I haven't posted my latest revision on here! Here you go!


Nice setup Kinda Similar to my own !


----------



## hollowbody

Evilmusician said:


> Nice setup Kinda Similar to my own !


Nice! Good to see another Switch Dr. user!

How are you liking the Multiwave Distortion??


----------



## Evilmusician

hollowbody said:


> Nice! Good to see another Switch Dr. user!
> 
> How are you liking the Multiwave Distortion??


Love it! It can get kinda wacky (if you want it too) but I use it for a Heavy Crunch with the eq scooped and a Boost channel for solos !


----------



## amagras

Now I realize I have too much board... 
Well, actually it's missing a delay, phaser and the tremolo.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Never say too much...


----------



## Ti-Ron

I like your board, simple, effective and can get crazy if needed! 
Did you cramped everything on a Pedaltrain Jr?



white buffalo said:


> Here's what I'm currently using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually have an El Capistan on delay duty, but it's in the shop so the Skreddy is there for the time being.
> Also have a fuzz factory running in place of the POG sometimes.
> Voodoo Vibe+ might be for sale soon.


----------



## white buffalo

Ti-Ron said:


> I like your board, simple, effective and can get crazy if needed!
> Did you cramped everything on a Pedaltrain Jr?


Thanks. The board has changed since I posted that- will post an update later today. 
That's actually a Pedaltrain Novo 18 board; essentially a Jr. with an added rail on top, so a bit more space. 
Truth be told I miss my old Jr. and will probably sell this one in order to go back down to a Jr.- they're the perfect size.


----------



## fretzel

This was my board for a jam tonight. Can never have enough dirt.


----------



## TWRC

Between the recent release of the King of Foxes full-length album, my exit from said band, and my wife and I having a baby; it's been pretty crazy around these parts! Lately, I've been working more and more on film and television gigs, and have a project with nkjanssen that I'm now going to be focusing on. So with that said, I dismantled my King of Foxes pedalboard (seen in first photo), took a few non-essential items away and added a few new pieces that would better suit some of these sessions and this new project.

As anyone with a large pedalboard would know, tap-dancing isn't exactly fun, especially in a live situation. With King of Foxes, I had so many transitions in various songs, I felt like I was just glued to my pedalboard the entire time. I wanted to alleviate this and ended up with the Boss ES-8 and I couldn't be happier. Now I can program scene changes within each patch and the best thing of all? All (most) of my pedals are now in an independent loop. For once, I was absolutely amazed by how my pedals sounded on their own, versus cascading into one another in series on my previous board. My time based effects sound less muddy and more precise, my drive pedals sound punchier and sit a bit better in the mix now. However, the coolest thing about the ES-8 is that you can assign your effect orders - so now all of my M5 patches can be moved around according to the effect, and I can move my overdrive and fuzz around at will, which was something that I do quite often.

If anyone is thinking of moving into a looper, I can't recommend this one enough. I'm just surprised it took me this long to adopt a system like this.










Making room, in transition. Eventually, I took the wah off my board. As much as I *think* I'm a wah guy, I'm actually not - so I really struggled with this decision. Tetris anyone?










I finally finished the board late last night, as I was waiting on the Old Blood Noise Endeavors Reflector to arrive (Thanks to Charles at Electric Mojo Guitars). I also took the opportunity with this build to take advantage of the ES-8's Midi capabilities with help from a Midi Solutions Quadra Thru. I now have the Eventide TimeFactor, Line 6 M5, and Source Audio EQ all controllable via midi, and the final port on the Quadra will control the tempo on any outboard gear that can sync via midi clock. I'm going to try my best this weekend to clean up the wiring a bit more - "she ain't pretty, she just looks that way".


----------



## High/Deaf

Nice project - and nicely done. Clean it up? Looks tres clean already.



TWRC said:


> View attachment 18569


......but I gotta ask: Is that a water hose plugged into your Jazzmaster? Liquid cooling for hot pickups?

Just kidding, that's the biggest guitar cable I think I've ever seen. And the connector looks ceramic from the angle.


----------



## TWRC

Thanks! Yeah, there's a few cables that bother me.

It's definitely the biggest cable I've ever seen too. It's one of those Gibson cables with a silent plug. These cables are really well built and sound pretty good too, but as you can see, bulky as heck. I'm using it on my pedal steel now and have moved on to some Lava Soars.



High/Deaf said:


> Nice project - and nicely done. Clean it up? Looks tres clean already.
> 
> 
> 
> ......but I gotta ask: Is that a water hose plugged into your Jazzmaster? Liquid cooling for hot pickups?
> 
> Just kidding, that's the biggest guitar cable I think I've ever seen. And the connector looks ceramic from the angle.


----------



## bzrkrage

Rendition number Eleventy-three.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## amagras

@bzrkrage you have a few gems there, I'm looking particularly at the Strymon Deco which is the only pedal I wouldn't mind it's digital in my rig.


----------



## Clean Channel

Not much new to report, posting just because I like the pic...


----------



## vadsy

The TEX looks great!


----------



## zdogma

A miracle of pedal cramming. Well done, is that board about the size of a PT JR (12x18?)


----------



## Clean Channel

zdogma said:


> A miracle of pedal cramming. Well done, is that board about the size of a PT JR (12x18?)


Yep it's a PTjr, with the Pedaltrain risers on the back row. IMO PTjr is the perfect size.


----------



## zdogma

Clean Channel said:


> Yep it's a PTjr, with the Pedaltrain risers on the back row. IMO PTjr is the perfect size.


I have a Jr and PT2. I like both but the JR is far better to carry around.


----------



## bzrkrage

amagras said:


> @bzrkrage you have a few gems there, I'm looking particularly at the Strymon Deco which is the only pedal I wouldn't mind it's digital in my rig.


Thanks brother! Yeah, I'm a lover of the Deco. Was it expensive? Probably. Do I love it? Hell yes!


----------



## ezcomes

I always feel so poor lookin at all these boards...

I cant always afford what i want, so ill make it...so my board is predominantly custom clones

I do so enjoy seeing them though!


----------



## Budda

Things that have changed since the last time: Robot Graves Industries "Sidereal" reverb (red) - a dark spring reverb. It sounds pretty cool, clip coming today come hell or high water.

Second is the Boss DD-500. I like the sounds of the flashback X4, but it doesn't really lend itself to getting weirder when you want it to. The DD-500 definitely gets weirder. I'm not sure what will go in the newfound space next to the DD-500, but probably something (possibly just a switch for ctl 1 functions of the DD-500).

I'll post a new pic once I get my pedalboard cable in and Greco kindly rewires it for me


----------



## Ti-Ron

That is a lot of verb and delay on the same board!

I'm tempted by the DD-500, liked the DD-20 for the simplicity of use and great sounding quality. Is the DD-500 is as easy to control?


----------



## Budda

Ti-Ron said:


> That is a lot of verb and delay on the same board!
> 
> I'm tempted by the DD-500, liked the DD-20 for the simplicity of use and great sounding quality. Is the DD-500 is as easy to control?


I've never used the DD-20 before, but if you're used to Boss pedals I imagine it's a very easy transition. The only pedals I've owned with menus were a GT-8 and POD HD300, and this is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Thanks!


----------



## guitarman2

Wish I could have got the Mondo under the pedaltrain but it just wouldn`t work.


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> Wish I could have got the Mondo under the pedaltrain but it just wouldn`t work.


Man, that's a lot of power supply for 6 petals.


----------



## Budda

Chitmo said:


> Man, that's a lot of power supply for 6 petals.


Given what those pedals are, he doesn't mess around when it comes to buying the good stuff!


----------



## zdogma

The mondo is the only power supply that can power the kingsley pedals that I know of. They need 500-650mA, 12V, centre pos.


----------



## guitarman2

Chitmo said:


> Man, that's a lot of power supply for 6 petals.


The only way I could power all 6 pedals. The Kingsley Jester takes the whole first section (9/12V) via Current doubler y adapter and reverse polarity (center positive) cable. It will use both 12V sides (each isolated) which means I can't use the 9v side as they aren't isolated from the 12v
Then both the 9v 400mA is used to power the Strymons. The boss and love pedal take up 2 of the regular 9v. The courtesy AC outlet I use for the page power supply as I have no where to power that from the mondo because the Jester takes up the only option for the Kingsleys high current requirements.
I'll also be adding a tuner in there and maybe down the road a compressor. Which means that when the brackets I ordered come hopefully I'll find a way to mount the mondo under the pedaltrain. From what I see thats going to be a challenge while being able to access the AC outlet for the page power supply.
I had originally ordered the 4X4 and was going to split the AC outlet to power both the jester and page from their own power supply until I found out the 4X4 didn't have an AC outlet. Hence why I moved up to the Mondo. I really don't have an issue with having to use the Kingsley power supplies but since I had to move up to the Mondo its nice being able to at least power one of them directly from the Mondo.


----------



## zdogma

The Mondo does fit under the pedal train, at least with the newer pedal trains, This is a PT2:










It took a bit of doing, and i needed a set of custom rails but here is the Mondo mounted under the pedal train.



And the top, things aren't quite finalized yet


----------



## zdogma

I'll post a better pic once I've figured out the final layout and cleaned up all the cables


----------



## Chitmo

zdogma said:


> The Mondo does fit under the pedal train, at least with the newer pedal trains, This is a PT2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a bit of doing, and i needed a set of custom rails but here is the Mondo mounted under the pedal train.
> 
> 
> 
> And the top, things aren't quite finalized yet



Nice board, I have been trying to find a honey bee since I traded mine to Chuck a few years ago. Killer pedals and the only time they seem to come up for sale is when I'm broke. Haha


----------



## guitarman2

zdogma said:


> The Mondo does fit under the pedal train, at least with the newer pedal trains, This is a PT2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a bit of doing, and i needed a set of custom rails but here is the Mondo mounted under the pedal train.
> 
> 
> 
> And the top, things aren't quite finalized yet


Yes but see where the courtesy AC outlet is. I'll never be able to plug the Page power supply in to it there. I've already tried laying it out there. With the AC outlet up against those back rails and the size of the Page power supply it won't fit. I could try to find some kind of small very short extension that would protrude out and plug the page power supply in to that but then it won't be neat in terms of completely hidden under neath and possibly I'd have to unplug and plug in for use. Maybe I'll see if I can find a really small strip power bar that I can also mount under there that will plug in to the mondo ac because I think that I'll need the space on top of the board. The way it sits I don't even think I"ll fit a tuner up there.
Nice board you have there, by the way.


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> The only way I could power all 6 pedals. The Kingsley Jester takes the whole first section (9/12V) via Current doubler y adapter and reverse polarity (center positive) cable. It will use both 12V sides (each isolated) which means I can't use the 9v side as they aren't isolated from the 12v
> Then both the 9v 400mA is used to power the Strymons. The boss and love pedal take up 2 of the regular 9v. The courtesy AC outlet I use for the page power supply as I have no where to power that from the mondo because the Jester takes up the only option for the Kingsleys high current requirements.
> I'll also be adding a tuner in there and maybe down the road a compressor. Which means that when the brackets I ordered come hopefully I'll find a way to mount the mondo under the pedaltrain. From what I see thats going to be a challenge while being able to access the AC outlet for the page power supply.
> I had originally ordered the 4X4 and was going to split the AC outlet to power both the jester and page from their own power supply until I found out the 4X4 didn't have an AC outlet. Hence why I moved up to the Mondo. I really don't have an issue with having to use the Kingsley power supplies but since I had to move up to the Mondo its nice being able to at least power one of them directly from the Mondo.


A 250ma supply will power a small stymon no problem, I used to power mine from a PP2+with no issues, it was actually the recommend supply from voodoo labs.


----------



## guitarman2

Chitmo said:


> A 250ma supply will power a small stymon no problem, I used to power mine from a PP2+with no issues, it was actually the recommend supply from voodoo labs.


I read from the Strymon site 250mA minimum preferably 400 to 500mA. I was going with the recommended not the minimum.
I've over spec'd current on all pedals to be safe. The power supply that comes with the Strymon Flint and El Cap is 660mA


----------



## sulphur

The Voodoo Labs Digital will run high current units, it's in this demo...


----------



## bzrkrage

guitarman2 said:


> Wish I could have got the Mondo under the pedaltrain but it just wouldn`t work.


Can you put bigger (taller) rubber feet to make it higher to fit the Mondo?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## guitarman2

sulphur said:


> The Voodoo Labs Digital will run high current units, it's in this demo...


Thats and idea. I could run that off the AC from the Mondo and use it to power the page with another current doubler Y adapter. Pretty expensive solution for all pedals though.


----------



## guitarman2

bzrkrage said:


> Can you put bigger (taller) rubber feet to make it higher to fit the Mondo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Its not that the mondo won't fit underneath. Really the only issue is that if I fit the Mondo under the pedaltrain with the brackets the way its supposed to be the AC outlet becomes inaccessible for the page power supply due to the page power supply size.
I've got the brackets on order. Once I get them I'll have to play around with it and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## High/Deaf

Would something like this work?










An AC extension cable with a right-angle plug. Cut off all but about 6" and re-terminate the female end with an inline AC jack/receptacle (usually come with screw connections, so you don't even have to solder).


----------



## guitarman2

High/Deaf said:


> Would something like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AC extension cable with a right-angle plug. Cut off all but about 6" and re-terminate the female end with an inline AC jack/receptacle (usually come with screw connections, so you don't even have to solder).


Yes I think thats exactly what I'll have to do. I have an extension cord like that, that I bought and didnt' end up needing. If I cut it off to my desired length can I reattach the end or do I need to buy another end from home depot to reterminate? Does this do anything electrically to the integrity of the cable?


----------



## zdogma

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I think thats exactly what I'll have to do. I have an extension cord like that, that I bought and didnt' end up needing. If I cut it off to my desired length can I reattach the end or do I need to buy another end from home depot to reterminate? Does this do anything electrically to the integrity of the cable?


It shouldn't affect the cable. The plugs are about 5 bucks at Home Depot. You just need to make sure your connections are clean.


----------



## High/Deaf

You can reattach the end but then you'd have an in-line splice that should be protected with heat-shrink or something - or you could do it with marretts (not a fan myself). And it would be bulky.

You could use an in-line plug like this (but 3 prong). Then you would have one continuous cable run and no splices.










Sorry about the size!

(edited to show the correct gender)


----------



## sulphur

guitarman2 said:


> Thats and idea. I could run that off the AC from the Mondo and use it to power the page with another current doubler Y adapter. Pretty expensive solution for all pedals though.



I have a Digital and a PP2+ under the band board, a PT1.
The Digital was kind of "just in case" and the Mondo came out just after I had purchased them.


----------



## guitarman2

High/Deaf said:


> You can reattach the end but then you'd have an in-line splice that should be protected with heat-shrink or something - or you could do it with marretts (not a fan myself). And it would be bulky.
> 
> You could use an in-line plug like this (but 3 prong). Then you would have one continuous cable run and no splices.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size!


Thats the end of the extension cord I'd want to keep. Because its dimension would fit between the back rails of the pedaltrain and it runs right angle which wouldn't stick out at all. the other end is what I would need to re use or replace. Thats why I was thinking of eliminating all unneeded length and reattaching the end. Is that adviasable?


----------



## High/Deaf

My mistake, my pic shows the wrong end (it shows a plug and not a receptacle). It must be early Sunday and my brain's still not quite engaged.

You are correct, sir. The female version of that device above, but in line like that. As I say, they are usually screw-on connectors inside.


----------



## Tarbender

My meagre board:


----------



## zdogma

Some pretty sweet OD pedals on that board.


----------



## Tarbender

I guess I really like my gain pedals. I should thin it out but I can't make up my mind which ones I like more than the other...


----------



## ezcomes

Do you guys run an extension cord by your cable going to the amp? Does the ac get into the signal at all? Ive always wondered this...

I made a snake and run dc power thru it along side the amp cable...my fix...but maybe i dont need it?


----------



## High/Deaf

A few issues: 

1) you probably have a good quality shielded cable between amp and pb 
2) it is a reasonably short run (20 feet or so)
3) there is next to no AC current going to your pb. At 120V, 12watts of consumption would be 100mA. 12 watts of AC would produce (accounting for loses) about 1 amp at 9 - 10 VDC. 1 amp would easily run a dozen analog pedals at least (most of mine are in the 10 to 25 mA range. so that would be more like 40 of them to consume 1 A - bigger pedals take more).

So no, nothing to really worry about, as long as those criteria are considered. And you may want to consider losses in a long DC cable run. Probably negligible at 25 feet, unless you had really small (22 ga) wires. There is a good technical reason utilities transmit power via AC and not DC. You drop voltage on long DC runs though small cable.


----------



## guitarman2

My almost complete pedal board. The Voodoo Labs Mondo now installed neatly up underneath. Someone mentioned earlier they thought that the Mondo was a bit over kill for my pedals. But as it stands everyone of my high current outputs are used. The Kingsley pedals use 2 each by current doubling. The Strymons take up the other 2 high currents.
Once I add the tuner all 4 of the 9/12v 100mA section is taken. All I will have unused is the 2 ports in "SAG" section. Pedals all locked down with bicycle chain links
All I really want to do now is add a Peterson Strobostomp Classic.

***UPDATE***
I updated the pic below to show the completed board. Finally have every pedal all powered by the Mondo and added the Strobostomp.
Ok now what? I'm bored and broke. Time to start playin'.


PB1


----------



## markxander

A month or so I go I intentionally sold all of my pedals, bought the Full-drive 3 and said to myself "this is enough, just get better at playing already".

Update: the Fulldrive is still great.


----------



## droptop88

After different configurations, ended up with this, for now ha:









In use... the turbo tuner was "popping" horribly though. I tried using a battery in it...but no better. Anybody experienced this?


----------



## guitarman2

droptop88 said:


> In use... the turbo tuner was "popping" horribly though. I tried using a battery in it...but no better. Anybody experienced this?


I used to own a turbo tuner a couple years ago. I can't remember if it made a noise or not. I'm thinking it didn't. I've got a Peterson Strobostomp Classic now and it doesn't make a popping noise.


----------



## hollowbody

droptop88 said:


> In use... the turbo tuner was "popping" horribly though. I tried using a battery in it...but no better. Anybody experienced this?
> 
> Weird. Mine never did that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

I have a TT on my band board and never had that issue.


----------



## theroan

Mine's the one on the left, with the Helix.


----------



## bzrkrage

theroan said:


> Mine's the one on the left, with the Helix.


Seems the forum world has gone quiet on the L6 Helix. How you finding it? Into amp or FR speaker?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## theroan

I'm loving it. I borrowed some powered wedges to get myself started. But I play it through amps too. It's saved me a ton of hassle at gigs in terms what I bring to gigs. Sounds pretty convincing too. The effects alone are a massive step up. I unloaded a Timeline, Mobius, Supa-Puss, Green Rhino and ton more to buy the Helix and I honestly don't miss them.


----------



## Budda

Will you be parting with the el cap and bigsky once you get those sounds out of the Line 6?


----------



## Mark Larisma

Here's mine!








https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pdg89f0fehisud/2016-03-15 17.07.16.jpg?dl=0
This is gonna change this year 2016! 
I am waiting to get either tc electronic g system or the fractal audio fx-8 
If i get the tc electronic, i am keeping the timmy-ocd-hotone grass. But if i get the fractal audio, only the timmy & ocd i am keeping.


----------



## mhammer

I finally decided to put together some pedalboards. Not sure whether the hard part was doing the wiring for the power patch cables (i.e., making custom daisy-chains), or simply deciding what would go on them (and believe me, there are a lot of pedals left over!).

But certainly the easy part was buying the pedalboard to put them on. $7.65 each, after taxes. The wood tiles cost [email protected] and I needed 3 packages of velcro at [email protected] from Dollarama. The tiles interlock, so I could carry one, or both, or lock them together.

The left unit, starting from the front row, right, then moving to the upper row, has:
- a DIY Ross compressor clone with two recovery-time settings (I labelled it the "Trey Chic"; get it?);
- a D-Scrambler, which is a combination modified Distortion+ and an Ampeg Scrambler clone in one box; lots of different sounds from normal overdrive to something that would scare Nels Cline;
- a "Stage Four" modified Phase 90 clone, with variable resonance, offset/range, vibrato, and selectable sweep width;
- an "Odiwun" modified clone of the first issue Boss OD-1, which is actually a nice-sounding overdrive. The phaser into the Odiwun is instant Robin Trower;
- a Micro POG;
- a Line 6 Tone Core Liqui-Flange; a highly under-appreciated unit that does through-zero, and has some terrific triggered and random settings that can be coaxed to do some great filter effects. The Liqui-Flange is stereo so I fed the two POG outputs to the two LIqui-Flange inputs. Haven't tried it out yet so I don't know if it will sound good...but the option is there.

The board on the right consists of (front):
- a Fred Briggs 64 Vox booster, which is very similar in design to a lot of Lovepedal units and sounds quite nice. Recommended! http://revolutiondeux.blogspot.ca/2012/02/fred-briggs-64-vintage-vox-tones-galore.html;
- a modified Nano Muff Fuzz, with variable gain and tone control; from grunt to sizzle;
- a Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion fuzz clone;
- an Electronics Australia Tremolo;
- (upper right) a power distribution box : 5 linked 2.1mm jacks and an added smoothing capacitor and status LED; plug the wallwart into it and run cables to your pedals from there;
- a modded MXR Envelope Filter clone;
- a Behringer CC300 Dimension C clone (excellent value for the money);
- a Tonepad Rebote 2.5 delay.

Perhaps the best is the green box in front, which is a dual loop selector, with order flipping. So, in addition to bypassing the whole shebang and going straight to the amp, I could select board one and/or board two with the stompswitches, and if I felt like it, flick the toggle in the middle, and have whatever is on board one going into board two, or board two going into board one. Theoretically, I could feed the compressor to the POG, and the POG to the Envelope Filter and DIM-C chorus, OR, I could feed the booster into the Muff Fuzz, and that into the Liqui-Flange...and so on.

Not the complete range of madness possible at Casa de Hammer, but a nice sampling.









And I'm pretty sure I showed people this modular system about 95 pages ago. I have to get back to the switching system from that thing.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Your two little boards cover a lot of options!


----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> - (upper right) a power distribution box : 5 linked 2.1mm jacks and an added smoothing capacitor and status LED; plug the wallwart into it and run cables to your pedals from there;


I'm thinking of building a distribution box / filter like this. What value/type of cap did you use?

Nice looking boards. Lots of flexibility and 'bang for the footprint'. I'm a big fan of small boards that cover a lot of ground (pun intended).


----------



## mhammer

1000uf/25V will do just fine. Run a 10k-15k resistor from V+ to the LED of your choice...unless you're using "old school" low-efficiency LEDs, in which case 3k3 is probably better.

Note that this distribution box provides NO isolation. All it does is provide 5 jacks connected to each other: 3 along one side, and one at each end. Any jack can be used as the "input" from the power supply. Note that the distribution boxes themselves can be daisy chained. Just run a cable from one box to a second one, and you now have yet 4 more output jacks to run to pedals.

An option some folks might prefer is to use a 12-15V wallwart supply, and have individual 9V regulators for each output. It provides better isolation (though not perfect) for the outputs, but that's a more complex and involved solution. It also defines which jack is the input and which are the outputs, so it's less flexible in that respect.

But it's small, cheap, handy, and light. I get my power jacks here: http://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/dc-power.html


----------



## High/Deaf

Thanks, Mark. 

I was thinking of just the filtering - no isolation. I've been pretty lucky with decent wall warts and daisy chaining, but I find some of those wall warts can get a bit noisy over time and I'm hoping a filter will give them a new lease on life (for $12, I've just been replacing them every few years). The LED would be a neat addition, but more milling and soldering (LOL I'm so lazy) - and it will be under the board so I probably won't see it anyways.


----------



## mhammer

The trouble with wallwarts is that they are generally sealed black boxes. Unless they are specifically designed for musical use (as the power bricks are), 5 or 6 different supplies rated at 9VDC/500ma can have different degrees of regulation and filtering.

I suppose if one wanted a compromise between full isolated regulation and nothing, you'd identify a specific jack on the "multi" box as input, and run something like a 47ohm-1/2W resistor to each output jack, and a 220-470uf cap to ground across that individual output jack, for a bit more individual filtering.

EDIT: I should note that the wattage of the resistor will depend on how much current you expect to pull across it. If the output is powering a pair of fuzzes that draw 6ma each, then a 1/2W resistor is more than enough for it to NOT behave like a fuse and go poof. If one of those outputs is powering a digital pedal that draws 300ma, you probably want to either up the wattage of the resistor, or combine several (e.g., a pair of 100R/1W in parallel) to provide the insurance that nothing is going to burn up and kill your power, mid-gig.


----------



## High/Deaf

Thanks Mark. Great idea. 

I was gonna just do a single cap but this isn't that much more work and will better for my application. I'm only powering 3 - 5 analog pedals, 100mA at most.


----------



## Spinedriver

It's not quite a "pedalboard" per-se but it is what it is... 

The drive pedals go into the front of my GSP1101 and the VT Bass, Pod, Zoom B3 and reverbs are in the fx loop. If it ever comes up that I end up playing in a band again, I'm sure it'll only be 3 or 4 on a board but for now, I loooove me some variety. : )


----------



## Budda

@Spinedriver I wouldn't consider myself OCD but that one makes my head feel woozy


----------



## Spinedriver

Budda said:


> @Spinedriver I wouldn't consider myself OCD but that one makes my head feel woozy


It'd be pretty simple to plan it out if it wasn't for the size of the Pod & B3. That and it's a HUGE pain in the behind when some jacks are on the side & others are on the top (as well as some of the power supply jacks, the one on the MXR is very poorly placed). I guess I shan't mention the pedals I don't even have hooked up...


----------



## Budda

It's just that the layout doesn't seem user friendly at all. I'd trip trying to turn something on haha.


----------



## Spinedriver

Budda said:


> It's just that the layout doesn't seem user friendly at all. I'd trip trying to turn something on haha.


You're absolutely right, it isn't.. %h(*& 

The good news is that it's all set up on a table next to my pc and I turn everything on & off by hand. Like I said, if I were using it in a live situation, I'd only be using 5 or 6 at the most, depending if I was using it for guitar or bass.


----------



## WonderfulRemark

I think I need a looper or pedal switching system or something.....


----------



## KoskineN

What king of amp are you using this board? I'm asking because I've been tempted to try a Treble Booster type pedal lately.
I always read that it sounds better with a dirty amp, but after watching one of the That Pedal Show video where they use a mini Beano Boost
with a clean amp(which sounded very good), I'm on the fence to finally try one. 



WonderfulRemark said:


> I think I need a looper or pedal switching system or something.....


----------



## WonderfulRemark

The beano is really great.

I mostly use Dr. Z Maz38 with brakelite set up at 2 clicks.

The amp is usually slightly breaking up, the amp is set up clean but I leave the KOT's yellow(low gain) side always on to drive the amp a bit...

Kicking in the beano into it, it sounds great.

Or sometimes I just use a tweed deluxe and beano alone.


----------



## KoskineN

Great, I using a Maz 18, so it should be a good match too. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## zdogma

The maz 38 is probably the best pedal amp I have ever used. 

I picked it up about 6 months ago, and initially I didn't love it, it was a nice sound but a bit thinner than my previous Z amps and a pretty prounounced upper midrange. It was great with a tele plugged straight in, but I didn't love it with my Les Paul or Strat. It was good but not the big fat sound of the Route 66 or my C30 Matchless.

Two things turned it around or me. First was the brake lite, two clicks and you can turn up the master a lot more, that fattens it up and adds low and lower miss, it also takes out some of the spikey upper mid and treble. A good compressor also does a good job of this. Second big revelation was the way it takes pedals. It loves everything you put in front of it, boosters, treble boosters, overdrive, fuzz, delay, mod it all sounds great. Better even than the Route 66 which is supposed to be a benchmark for pedal platforms.

Right now I'm running a sunbender, beans, hoof, honeybee, KTR, empress comp, Kingsley Bard trem, retosonic delay, and they all sound better than I've ever heard them through the maz.


----------



## KoskineN

I also got the Brake Lite in mine, an essential I think. I lot of soundmen love it too


----------



## WonderfulRemark

zdogma said:


> The maz 38 is probably the best pedal amp I have ever used.
> 
> I picked it up about 6 months ago, and initially I didn't love it, it was a nice sound but a bit thinner than my previous Z amps and a pretty prounounced upper midrange. It was great with a tele plugged straight in, but I didn't love it with my Les Paul or Strat. It was good but not the big fat sound of the Route 66 or my C30 Matchless.
> 
> Two things turned it around or me. First was the brake lite, two clicks and you can turn up the master a lot more, that fattens it up and adds low and lower miss, it also takes out some of the spikey upper mid and treble. A good compressor also does a good job of this. Second big revelation was the way it takes pedals. It loves everything you put in front of it, boosters, treble boosters, overdrive, fuzz, delay, mod it all sounds great. Better even than the Route 66 which is supposed to be a benchmark for pedal platforms.
> 
> Right now I'm running a sunbender, beans, hoof, honeybee, KTR, empress comp, Kingsley Bard trem, retosonic delay, and they all sound better than I've ever heard them through the maz.


Yeah, one pedal that's waiting to go on the board is a KTR. Maybe I'll take the maxon off the board or maybe the phaser...

I kinda wish that I have gotten the MAZ38 NR so I could have the fx loop. But the delays and modulation a sound fine in front of the amp.


----------



## zdogma

Mine is a NR version, I have tried the loop, but I find it a bit hard to Balance the levels on my delays so I run them all in front now.


----------



## KoskineN

I tried to use the fx loop once, and ended putting everything in the front. I've read later that using a buffer in the loop really helps, but I never tried.
You might give it a try.


----------



## King Loudness

Evilmusician said:


> Nice setup Kinda Similar to my own !


Hi, how do you like the Switch Doctor? Can it do MIDI on both the Mobius and Timeline together? I own both pedals and am looking for a switcher that will be appropriate for them.

W.


----------



## exhausted

My M5 has decided to work so for now it has a purpose.


----------



## amagras

exhausted said:


> My M5 has decided to work so for now it has a purpose.
> 
> View attachment 19470


It is not the first time I heard of an m5 deciding (not)to work


----------



## exhausted

Quality-wise they are complete crap.


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL

I think the only thing I every opted for an extended warranty was my used M9. Since I picked it up for around $170, I figured the extra $7 wouldn't kill me. 

But when they do work, they are pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## Evilmusician

King Loudness said:


> Hi, how do you like the Switch Doctor? Can it do MIDI on both the Mobius and Timeline together? I own both pedals and am looking for a switcher that will be appropriate for them.
> 
> W.


Love the Switch Dr. ! It's a great system yes it can do midi on both the timeline and the mobuis for the price I dont think you can beat it !


----------



## Spinedriver

Update: As you can see, the pedals I have were in a bit of disarray.










Last week I finally ended up getting a decent power brick. So since I DO work in a wood shop, I pilfered a few scraps and cobbled together a sort of board just to get the pedals off the table and so I could run all of the cables & wires underneath and clean it up a bit. If I were to start gigging, I'd definitely get something more durable like a Pedaltrain but for me, it'll work out nicely because it'll probably be staying put and I won't be using my feet to stomp on anything.


----------



## Chito

Needed more real estate to add pedals so moved from a Jr to a Classic 2. These new pedaltrain boards are lighter.


----------



## plato67

One more for the pile...


----------



## zdogma

Chito said:


> Needed more real estate to add pedals so moved from a Jr to a Classic 2. These new pedaltrain boards are lighter.


Yes, lighter, bigger space underneath and the bag seems better too. The zippers are much improved.


----------



## Budda

@Chito why the EP-pre over the EP Booster?

I'm intrigued by the new PT boards that are similar to my PT-2 only wider, but $$.


----------



## Chito

Budda said:


> @Chito why the EP-pre over the EP Booster?


The EP-Pre is not really a boost, I find it makes the notes more defined which I suppose is how the Echoplex sounded. I've never really A/Bed the 2, I just felt the EP-Pre sounded better to my ears. The EP booster has 18db of boost while the EP-Pre has very little if any. Now I don't know if that even makes a difference. Makes me wonder how the Dunlop Echoplex Preamp sounds compared to the two.


----------



## Budda

Thanks. I have a few friends who were all about their mini EP-boost and I barely heard any difference when it was engaged. I doubt I'd notice in a live setting, but then they are "on all the time" pedals for them.


----------



## Gavz

Spinedriver said:


> Update: As you can see, the pedals I have were in a bit of disarray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I finally ended up getting a decent power brick. So since I DO work in a wood shop, I pilfered a few scraps and cobbled together a sort of board just to get the pedals off the table and so I could run all of the cables & wires underneath and clean it up a bit. If I were to start gigging, I'd definitely get something more durable like a Pedaltrain but for me, it'll work out nicely because it'll probably be staying put and I won't be using my feet to stomp on anything.


Hey. Looks great! Nice to see a fellow Bad Monkey user here. I use it to drive my fuzzzzz into oblivion!


----------



## hollowbody

zdogma said:


> Yes, lighter, bigger space underneath and the bag seems better too. The zippers are much improved.


That's good to hear. Those are pretty much the universal complaints with the older Pedaltrains. I'm looking at a new one myself and this really helps push me to pulling the trigger.


----------



## mugtastic

further refinement


----------



## mugtastic

and the continuation


----------



## exhausted

M5 replaced with DD-500.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

My Creation Music Company board in old reclaimed cherry. It is the same size as PT JR. Powered by two Voodoo Labs ISO5.


----------



## amagras

plato67 said:


> One more for the pile...


I would feel like on own house playing that pedalboard.


----------



## Budda

@CMCRAWFORD if that warped vinyl is ever needing a new home, let me know.


----------



## fretzel

CMCRAWFORD said:


> My Creation Music Company board in old reclaimed cherry. It is the same size as PT JR. Powered by two Voodoo Labs ISO5.


I don't know if I would ever get any playing done with all those knobs and switched to twiddle with. LOL 

Looks good.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

@Budda it is my Favorite Chase Bliss pedal that I have had the chance to try so far. I may try the analog delay when it comes out in May/June. 

@fretzel it is not that bad, just different EQ settings. The combination bumped my Kingsley Jester off and Kingsley was my favorite pedal to date.


----------



## plato67

mmmm... come again?


----------



## plato67

amagras said:


> I would feel like on own house playing that pedalboard.


mmm.. come again?


----------



## Voxguy76

plato67 said:


> One more for the pile...


Nice pedalboard. I see you've had your M9 modded. Who did the mod? And how was your experience having it done? I know jhv3 does the M9 mod, but I'm not a fan of sending it to the U.S. To have it done.


----------



## amagras

plato67 said:


> mmm.. come again?


Well, actually I'm would never use a digital pedal, like that m9, other than that I have some of the analog you have there


----------



## plato67

Voxguy76 said:


> Nice pedalboard. I see you've had your M9 modded. Who did the mod? And how was your experience having it done? I know jhv3 does the M9 mod, but I'm not a fan of sending it to the U.S. To have it done.


Thx, I bought it off Kijiji here in Ottawa. It had already been modded by jhv3. I have an original unmodded one for backup. I play in a cover band and some of the patches are necessary to do the songs.


----------



## plato67

amagras said:


> Well, actually I'm would never use a digital pedal, like that m9, other than that I have some of the analog you have there


I just didn't understand your comment about the house. As I said above, the only reason I use digital is to get some sounds I need for covers.


----------



## amagras

plato67 said:


> I just didn't understand your comment about the house. As I said above, the only reason I use digital is to get some sounds I need for covers.


Sorry that was my native language kicking in  
Great pedalboard, we have similar taste for pedals!


----------



## plato67

amagras said:


> Sorry that was my native language kicking in
> Great pedalboard, we have similar taste for pedals!


No hay problema!


----------



## KoskineN

Got some new stuff in the last few weeks. I replace my Pitchblack tuner with the new Mini Turbo Tuner.
I also got a RMC 10 Wah from a fellow forumite, I LOVE the vintage vibe of this wah! I also got the new
JHS Andy Timmons Distortion, which I also love so far. After watching the Pete Torns and That Pedal Show demos,
I knew I needed one, and it didn't dissapointed! Really nice clear yet thick distortion that really fits with your amps.
This board is just getting better and better!


----------



## theroan

Budda said:


> Will you be parting with the el cap and bigsky once you get those sounds out of the Line 6?


Sorry for the delay. At this point the Big Sky is far more lush than the Helix verbs. The verbs on the Helix are the same as the M series. They do sound better simply because the quality of the components is so much higher in comparison. As for the El-Cap, I haven't done a real head to head yet. But if the Helix can hold its own, I'm not opposed to selling the Strymons. But for now it's a great combo.


----------



## 782369




----------



## bzrkrage

New build in progress, stuff to play with this weekend! Woot!


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## vadsy

@bzrkrage What are you using that DMC-4 for?


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> @bzrkrage What are you using that DMC-4 for?


Patience, my young Padawan. The Force. Shall be revealed in good time.


----------



## vadsy

It better be sweet and awesome!


----------



## davetcan

Best wah ever!



KoskineN said:


> Got some new stuff in the last few weeks. I replace my Pitchblack tuner with the new Mini Turbo Tuner.
> I also got a RMC 10 Wah from a fellow forumite, I LOVE the vintage vibe of this wah! I also got the new
> JHS Andy Timmons Distortion, which I also love so far. After watching the Pete Torns and That Pedal Show demos,
> I knew I needed one, and it didn't dissapointed! Really nice clear yet thick distortion that really fits with your amps.
> This board is just getting better and better!


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> It better be sweet and awesome!


So like many before me, I have found "searching" the presets on Strymon a PITA. The DMC-4 is being used for my Möbius/Timline/Line6 M-5.
That & I can set the expression to what & where needed on all 3.
Pics to come.


----------



## bzrkrage

Getting there.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## King Loudness

Sideways, but you get the idea.

W.


----------



## bzrkrage

Power!!!!









@laristotle, yes, it says "boob".
Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## High/Deaf

You aren't missing much on that board, bzrkrage! Wired in stereo too. Cool!

I updated my go-out-jammin' b-board. Added the Blue Daddy, and moved the FMD to be my clean boost. Loving the Blue Daddy (thanks Blair) alone, and into the TS808.


----------



## tomsy49

High/Deaf said:


> You aren't missing much on that board, bzrkrage! Wired in stereo too. Cool!
> 
> I updated my go-out-jammin' b-board. Added the Blue Daddy, and moved the FMD to be my clean boost. Loving the Blue Daddy (thanks Blair) alone, and into the TS808.
> View attachment 20668


Happy to see your enjoying it!!


----------



## bzrkrage

High/Deaf said:


> You aren't missing much on that board, bzrkrage! Wired in stereo too. Cool!
> 
> I updated my go-out-jammin' b-board. Added the Blue Daddy, and moved the FMD to be my clean boost. Loving the Blue Daddy (thanks Blair) alone, and into the TS808.
> View attachment 20668


Thanks brother! Yep, st-st-stereo! My new love.

So on the jam board, light OD>TS>Fuzz>M-9? Am I right?


----------



## High/Deaf

bzrkrage said:


> Thanks brother! Yep, st-st-stereo! My new love.
> 
> So on the jam board, light OD>TS>Fuzz>M-9? Am I right?


Not quite, light OD (BD) > heavy OD (TS) > clean boost FMD > M9. 

Not much of a fuzz guy - if I really need one, it is one of the 36 presets in the M9 (not a great fuzz by hard-core fuzz-guy standards though). As long as the amp has the headroom, the FMD acts a bit like the solo/level boost function of my LSS, something I'm used to having available. But lots of tone variety for the floorspace, which is what I'm going for with this one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Been building the board from scratch again. Built the board myself as I needed a lot of real estate. Current incarnation looks like this. Lots of work to be done yet in terms of wiring and cleaning up the mess but I am not finished yet. One or two more to go.


----------



## bzrkrage

GuitarsCanada said:


> Been building the board from scratch again. Built the board myself as I needed a lot of real estate. ……Lots of work to be done yet in terms of wiring and cleaning up the mess but I am not finished yet. One or two more to go.
> 
> View attachment 20676


Nice Scott. Triple decker!
And as for mess, that's what the underside I'd for.(note I have no photos of the bottom of the pedalboard)


----------



## ampdude

My latest all-purpose band board! Our band covers a LOT of ground from Floyd, Zeppelin, Sabbath, Free, CCR, Aerosmith, Joe Walsh, Nazareth, KISS, Stones, Beatles, to REM, the Cult, the Police, Dire Straits, and Collective Soul. This board does it all! 

Signal path is:

Chase Tone Gypsy Wah > Chase Tone Silver Stardust Fuzz > Lovepedal Vibronaut > Castledine Wizard > MXR '74 Re-Issue Phase 90 > Xotic SL Drive > Colorsound Overdriver > Dawner Prince Booner > JHS Pulp n' Peel > Klon KTR > ST-200 Tuner > Keeley Oxblood > Keeley Dynatrem > Keeley 30 ms > Keeley Caverns

It's set up so that I can run the bottom row only (up to the Boonar), or the top row only, starting at the Pulp n' Peel, as needed, or run the whole chain. The Klon buffer mid way through the signal path, helps to push things along when using the whole chain.

The Wizard + the Colorsound Overdrive is like wielding Thor's hammer!!!


----------



## Clean Channel

Mine updated:


----------



## Budda

@ampdude nice to see someone else with a caverns!

@bzrkrage even though our producer showed us how the DMC works with his timeline, I still don't fully understand midi. I'm not sure I want to dumb my reverbs for a big sky and then get a switcher or just keep doing things the way I currently do it.


----------



## ampdude

And here's my board in action...well actually just "The Wizard" into a Suhr Badger 30...


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> @bzrkrage even though our producer showed us how the DMC works with his timeline, I still don't fully understand midi. I'm not sure I want to dumb my reverbs for a big sky and then get a switcher or just keep doing things the way I currently do it.


That's why I still have the RV-7 still floating around. I'm using the M-5 for verbs & particle.
I'll let you know what happens with the "midi".
I still need to know where all the presets are, then why do I want to use for what track.
Then save it to the DMC, each preset for each track needed.
Just an easy solution to hitting all the buttons.


----------



## the5chord

Current set up now. Don't know how long it will last. Lots of good pedals were left off. Maybe I'll make another one with the left overs. Need to find some brackets to get those power supplies underneath.


----------



## Budda

What's the white one @the5chord ?


----------



## joey_capps

Here's the latest version of my pedalboard. Still trying to find a good, compact wah.


----------



## the5chord

Budda said:


> What's the white one @the5chord ?


That's a mutliswitch that analog endeavors makes to control the looper on the timeline.


----------



## Budda

the5chord said:


> That's a mutliswitch that analog endeavors makes to control the looper on the timeline.


Cool stuff. I'm thinking of getting a two button NC switch for my DD-500 so that I can run 3 presets instead of 2 at a time, while still using the ctl 1/ctl 2 options.


----------



## the5chord

Budda said:


> Cool stuff. I'm thinking of getting a two button NC switch for my DD-500 so that I can run 3 presets instead of 2 at a time, while still using the ctl 1/ctl 2 options.



How are you liking the DD-500? What are your favorite algorithms?


----------



## Budda

the5chord said:


> How are you liking the DD-500? What are your favorite algorithms?


I use the standard, tape and analog models currently. There's some deep editing stuff that I don't fully understand how to use as yet (such as the damping on the repeats). I'm not sure if I want to go back to two presets + the ctl 1 option, three presets + exp pedal, or 3 presets + ctl 1/ctl 2 external switcher. Or MIDI switcher and to hell with it lol.

There's a wealth of info on a TGP thread I have bookmarked. Even though I've read through it one and a half times, I need to re-read it some more. Definitely lots left to explore!

I like the features and it's quite easy to use. I accidentally "switch banks" sometimes (I have it set to 1 bank only) but that's me being clumsy. There's settings I can use outside of the live aspect as well. If and when I get more confident in using the bank system effectively, I'll be able to do a lot more.


----------



## the5chord

I believe the damping applying an eq setting for each successive repeat. So you can keep making each further repeat darker. I put up a preset on that TGP thread that I matched to one of my favorite sounds on the Old Blood Black Fountain. I thought it was pretty close.


----------



## Budda

I tried that one - having never heard the BF I didn't have anything to compare it to haha.


----------



## the5chord

TWRC said:


> Between the recent release of the King of Foxes full-length album, my exit from said band, and my wife and I having a baby; it's been pretty crazy around these parts! Lately, I've been working more and more on film and television gigs, and have a project with nkjanssen that I'm now going to be focusing on. So with that said, I dismantled my King of Foxes pedalboard (seen in first photo), took a few non-essential items away and added a few new pieces that would better suit some of these sessions and this new project.
> 
> As anyone with a large pedalboard would know, tap-dancing isn't exactly fun, especially in a live situation. With King of Foxes, I had so many transitions in various songs, I felt like I was just glued to my pedalboard the entire time. I wanted to alleviate this and ended up with the Boss ES-8 and I couldn't be happier. Now I can program scene changes within each patch and the best thing of all? All (most) of my pedals are now in an independent loop. For once, I was absolutely amazed by how my pedals sounded on their own, versus cascading into one another in series on my previous board. My time based effects sound less muddy and more precise, my drive pedals sound punchier and sit a bit better in the mix now. However, the coolest thing about the ES-8 is that you can assign your effect orders - so now all of my M5 patches can be moved around according to the effect, and I can move my overdrive and fuzz around at will, which was something that I do quite often.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of moving into a looper, I can't recommend this one enough. I'm just surprised it took me this long to adopt a system like this.
> 
> View attachment 18569
> 
> 
> Making room, in transition. Eventually, I took the wah off my board. As much as I *think* I'm a wah guy, I'm actually not - so I really struggled with this decision. Tetris anyone?
> 
> View attachment 18570
> 
> 
> I finally finished the board late last night, as I was waiting on the Old Blood Noise Endeavors Reflector to arrive (Thanks to Charles at Electric Mojo Guitars). I also took the opportunity with this build to take advantage of the ES-8's Midi capabilities with help from a Midi Solutions Quadra Thru. I now have the Eventide TimeFactor, Line 6 M5, and Source Audio EQ all controllable via midi, and the final port on the Quadra will control the tempo on any outboard gear that can sync via midi clock. I'm going to try my best this weekend to clean up the wiring a bit more - "she ain't pretty, she just looks that way".
> 
> View attachment 18571



I want that Boss ES8. How hard is it to set up? I wish I could get an ES 4 or something with stereo ins and outs.


----------



## TWRC

the5chord said:


> I want that Boss ES8. How hard is it to set up? I wish I could get an ES 4 or something with stereo ins and outs.


It's a bit annoying to set up at first, but once you get the hang of it, you can copy your global presets over to each bank, which gives you a pretty good foundation to work with. The biggest gripe that I have with the ES-8 is the fact that there's no USB, or software that can interface with the unit - this would make it so much easier to edit.

There is an ES-5 out now. You should look into that!


----------



## the5chord

TWRC said:


> It's a bit annoying to set up at first, but once you get the hang of it, you can copy your global presets over to each bank, which gives you a pretty good foundation to work with. The biggest gripe that I have with the ES-8 is the fact that there's no USB, or software that can interface with the unit - this would make it so much easier to edit.
> 
> There is an ES-5 out now. You should look into that!


ES-5 is all mono


----------



## TWRC

the5chord said:


> ES-5 is all mono


That's a bummer. I do recommend the ES-8. However, if I had to do it all over again, I'd probably spend the extra money and get the Mastermind PBC.


----------



## bzrkrage

Midi cables arrived!
All good to go!
"Time for bed kids! Daddy wants to play music!"















As tidy as I can get it.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Budda

Woah.


----------



## TWRC

Updated my pedalboard tonight after placing a "WTB" for an Eventide H9. I've only spent a few hours with it, and absolutely love it! Tomorrow, I'll dive into programming some patches for it, and then linking it up midi-wise with the ES-8.


----------



## Budda

@TWRC is the ES-8 controlling every pedal on there?


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> @TWRC is the ES-8 controlling every pedal on there?


If I was a betting man I would say that at the very least the Looper, Volume pedal and Freeze aren't in the ES8


----------



## vadsy

The Freeze looks to be #6 on the es-8.


----------



## TWRC

Pretty close. The Freeze is in the looper, as it increases functionality for me to queue sounds in and out without having to re-record them on the fly. 

The ES-8 has dedicated volume ins/outs, so you're not using one of the eight patches on it. There are only 4 pedals that aren't in the loop (in order): Ego Compressor, Hot Cake, Phase 90, and the Looper. The stereo outs on the ES-8 are going into the looper - which is essentially the last pedal in the chain, right out to my amps. 

I'm trying to figure out a way to not have my EQ in the ES-8 though, because it's on all the time. The only problem is, I use it after my dirt pedals to shape the tone (you can assign pedal orders in the ES-8 too), but it also helps shape my clean sound as per guitar. I still have yet to map out how that would work, but for now, it's in the #1 position, and always on.


----------



## vadsy

It has been a long time since I posted in this thread. 
I actually took a break from playing electric in the last bit and focused on acoustic outings but after a few months got the board going again. Here it is for now, I'm seeing something new in the future,... need something bigger where I can tap dance without hitting multiple switches and room for a big box DMM.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Left to right (backwards through the signal chain) : DIY delay with modulated tails (Echo Base pcb), Earthquaker Grand Orbiter, DIY Pearl OD copy, DIY Klon copy, Cioks powersupply, vintage MXR Envelope Filter, DIY Boss CE-2B copy, Peterson Strobostomp and an MXR KFK 10 band EQ.

All on a DIY pedalboard which folds up into a nice compact box (smaller than my amp head).


----------



## Budda

@Granny Gremlin well shit, that's cool.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Thanks!


----------



## Gavz

First board post! Simple, but effective for what I do...lots of stomping room for my big boots. Enjoy!


----------



## bzrkrage

Gavz said:


> First board post! Simple, but effective for what I do...lots of stomping room for my big boots. Enjoy!


Rocking the purple board! Dude, that's really cool. How's the Polaris?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Gavz said:


> First board post! Simple, but effective for what I do...lots of stomping room for my big boots. Enjoy!


Looks like the one my guitarist uses, except his is red.


----------



## Gavz

bzrkrage said:


> Rocking the purple board! Dude, that's really cool. How's the Polaris?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Thanks! The Polaris is a nice pedal...very precise (if that makes sense).

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrebel

From this:


http://imgur.com/kgKfYKH



To this:



http://imgur.com/jxSFpNi


The B9 is on loan from a friend

An older, but better pic of my stay at home board:


http://imgur.com/pbj3Tze


----------



## JethroTech

After years, no--decades, of just stringing a few pedals together and laying them out on the floor, I finally put together a small Pedaltrain Mini pedal board. If I've done the math correctly, and I buy a few more of those super slim flush mount connectors, I MIGHT be able to squeeze the Dr. Scientist Tremolessence on here too.


----------



## soulrebel

JethroTech said:


> If I've done the math correctly, and I buy a few more of those super slim flush mount connectors, I MIGHT be able to squeeze the Dr. Scientist Tremolessence on here too.
> 
> View attachment 21274


You could try staggering them as well, even with the flush connectors it would squeeze some more room.


----------



## JethroTech

soulrebel said:


> You could try staggering them as well, even with the flush connectors it would squeeze some more room.


Ha. That is brilliant. I never even thought of that. Thank you.


----------



## BSTheTech

Haven't seen a Holeyboard yet. Pretty much done. Forgot to add my looper and Trio though. Fuzz is giving me some grief. Will have to pull it and trouble shoot.


----------



## Cups

Put the fuzz first in your chain.

Nice board.


----------



## BSTheTech

Cups said:


> Put the fuzz first in your chain.
> 
> Nice board.


I'll try that, Thanks.


----------



## keto

JethroTech said:


> Ha. That is brilliant. I never even thought of that. Thank you.


You could also start to explore the realm of the mini pedals - I have a mini tuner that takes up ~1/3-1/4 the real estate of the TU2 and like it. You could cram a bunch of them on that board /enabler mode:ON


----------



## Budda

keto said:


> You could also start to explore the realm of the mini pedals - I have a mini tuner that takes up ~1/3-1/4 the real estate of the TU2 and like it. You could cram a bunch of them on that board /enabler mode:ON


Part of me wants a PT jr with mini's, part of me wants another memory lane jr haha. Fact is, I don't need a secondary board so I won't be making one. I have all of one pedal not in use right now.


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> I have all of one pedal not in use right now.


 what's off the board?



Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## WonderfulRemark

I'm thinking of moving the compressor and phaser after the drive...


----------



## Budda

bzrkrage said:


> what's off the board?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


My modded TS7.


----------



## Guest

WonderfulRemark said:


> I'm thinking of moving the compressor and phaser after the drive...


Do it! I'm a huge fan of Drive -> Compressor. Especially when it's an 808/TS9 drive.


----------



## butterknucket

Gavz said:


> First board post! Simple, but effective for what I do...lots of stomping room for my big boots. Enjoy!


What's the Boss pedal in the top right?


----------



## bzrkrage

Double post.(that's how I keep my post count so high!)


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


> What's the Boss pedal in the top right?


Boss Micro BR
Boss - Micro-BR


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Gavz

bzrkrage said:


> Boss Micro BR
> Boss - Micro-BR
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Yup. Received it as a gift many years ago. I used it for recording jam sessions and creating my own tracks. It does what it does really well, but took some time to learn.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron

Finaly had the time to wire up my little bass boad.
Nothing fancy but gives me whant I need for recording and jamming!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Me again, but now the guitar board!

Signal chain is: POG - Rat - Super hard on clone (by @SouthamptonPdls ) - AD-999 - RV-6 - RC-1


----------



## bzrkrage

Birthday gift (a few days early) Pedaltrain Classic Pro.









Look! More real estate !!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

I swapped out a Mission expression pedal for a box with two pots in it and another with two momentary switches. More control over effect parameters with this setup and it doesn't require a bigger board. I really like not having to haul around a monster board any more. This is all on a PT-2.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIybOnkAyjE/

Close-up of the boxes:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIyZqfKAeyS/

Nothing fancy -- switches are momentary, wired straight to a TRS jack. Potentiometers are some spare parts I had kicking around for ever. Even had the red and green knobs...not sure why, but they were in my parts box.


----------



## Chitmo

I have thinned the herd so much I almost don't need a board anymore. And if course the CC2 is a board by itself.


----------



## Clean Channel

Showing off my new t-shirt!


----------



## bzrkrage

Update. Wife spoke to L&M, bought the "right" pedal. New Boss DD-500.
Awesome.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Chitmo

A PTJR popped up cheap on kijiji, so I now have a Hendrix board going on. Just need to find an appropriate power source now, the coconut being AC creates a bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Shooter177

I haven't posted in a long time and I just fixed up my board so I thought I'd show it off 

It's all powered by a DC brick stuffed under the board


----------



## exhausted




----------



## bzrkrage

exhausted said:


> View attachment 22706
> View attachment 22705


Helix?!? And?!?!?!?
Don't leave me hanging brother!
Is this the main reason for the pedal downsize?
So many questions!
We need to meet & chat!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exhausted

The big rack is still intact. Bought a helix rack and so my other boards and surplus pedals are going. Favourites stating though.


----------



## Chitmo

bzrkrage said:


> Update. Wife spoke to L&M, bought the "right" pedal. New Boss DD-500.
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Needs an analog delay


----------



## Chitmo

exhausted said:


> View attachment 22706
> View attachment 22705


You have a helix and a fractal?


----------



## exhausted

Chitmo said:


> You have a helix and a fractal?


For now at least, yes. I'm planning on making them slap fight though.


----------



## Chitmo

exhausted said:


> For now at least, yes. I'm planning on making them slap fight though.


That would be an interesting demo. I'm not a modelling amp guy but I would watch that video.


----------



## exhausted

Chitmo said:


> That would be an interesting demo. I'm not a modelling amp guy but I would watch that video.


 I honestly think that things are getting so close that video compression would eliminate any perceptible difference. That and I suck at demos.

For me it boils down to this
Line 6 - easier to use, better connectivity, less flexibility in actual tone-shaping but still more that the past and honestly enough.
Fractal - harder to use, less connectivity, infinitely more flexible in tone-shaping.

Both can use third party IRs. etc. etc.

Frankly I've enjoyed using the Helix more than I ever enjoyed using the Fractal. However, I have a perfect recording amp set-up dialed into my Fractal. I bought the Helix to use solely for effects through a real amp.


----------



## bzrkrage

exhausted said:


> Frankly I've enjoyed using the Helix more than I ever enjoyed using the Fractal. …I bought the Helix to use solely for effects through a real amp.


What made you choose the rack & midi board over the floor complete system?



Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## exhausted

bzrkrage said:


> What made you choose the rack & midi board over the floor complete system?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Partly availability but partly ease of folding into the big rack should I decide to.


----------



## davetcan

Here's the new small board, thanks to some help from Sulphur


----------



## KoskineN

^Glad you like the Super Plextortion Dave!


----------



## davetcan

KoskineN said:


> ^Glad you like the Super Plextortion Dave!


I think this is my second go round with one and for some reason I like it much better this time  I'm really overdue to have another drive pedal clear out but pretty sure this one will stay.


----------



## Gavz

Rearranged the board with sexy results (minus the Wah and added a Ditto). Really missing the Peavey XXX...is there anyone in the Calgary area that is looking to sell an amp? I am currently running my rig through bass amps...different but seeking a bit more clarity. I am going to have to test drive @ L&M this weekend. Peace.


----------



## WonderfulRemark

I think my board is completed for good.


----------



## Chitmo

WonderfulRemark said:


> I think my board is completed for good.


I dearly miss my ML 2, sold it in a moment of weakness unfortunately


----------



## bzrkrage

WonderfulRemark said:


> I think my board is completed for good.


Can we hold you to that? ;^)



Oh look! Shiny!


Sent from my other "other" brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

"I think my board is complete for good."

"The cheque's in the mail."

"My that's a beautiful baby."

Nice board, @WonderfulRemark . But, as bzrkrage said, always shiny new stuff coming down the pipe. How stock tip? Buy shares in pedal board companies - everyone's gonna need 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Y'all know me too well....


----------



## hollowbody

WonderfulRemark said:


> I think my board is completed for good.


mod in the front, drive in the back?!?! wackiness!!!


----------



## WonderfulRemark

hollowbody said:


> mod in the front, drive in the back?!?! wackiness!!!



Nah, I plug into the beano then goes through phaser, comp, drives then modulation...

Unless that's not what you meant....


----------



## hollowbody

WonderfulRemark said:


> Nah, I plug into the beano then goes through phaser, comp, drives then modulation...
> 
> Unless that's not what you meant....


No, i meant physically in the back, not the order. I find I use my dirt pedals a LOT more than the mods, which I usually have on or off depending on the song, or the section of the song. But I'm clicking through dirt pedals all the time, so I like them up-front. 

I've seen a few others with layouts like yours and I've always been confused by them because it's really counter-intuitive to how I use pedal, but hey, different strokes, right???


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Yeah I kinda thought that's what you could've meant.

I used to have the drive pedals in the front but it was a real pain in the ass to use the tap tempos....

Much easier this way..


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Ever since I slotted in the ML2, I find myself using the El Cap a lot less..

It's one of those desert island pedals.




Chitmo said:


> I dearly miss my ML 2, sold it in a moment of weakness unfortunately


----------



## Chitmo

WonderfulRemark said:


> Ever since I slotted in the ML2, I find myself using the El Cap a lot less..
> 
> It's one of those desert island pedals.


I'll have another some day. My board has been whittled down to 3 pedals these days.


----------



## Alex

Gavz said:


> Rearranged the board with sexy results (minus the Wah and added a Ditto). Really missing the Peavey XXX...is there anyone in the Calgary area that is looking to sell an amp? I am currently running my rig through bass amps...different but seeking a bit more clarity. I am going to have to test drive @ L&M this weekend. Peace.
> View attachment 24241


What's with the Altoids I see on many boards? Fresh breath for the band?


----------



## Gavz

Alex said:


> What's with the Altoids I see on many boards? Fresh breath for the band?


Lol. Convenient container for various items. 

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Gavz said:


> Lol. Convenient container for various items.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


He means weed.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've seen guys keep picks in them, but with these new $50 picks, I think I want a lockable solution. Maybe with an audible alarm when tampered with.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> I've seen guys keep picks in them, but with these new $50 picks, I think I want a lockable solution. Maybe with an audible alarm when tampered with.


 I keep picks in mine.


----------



## Chitmo

High/Deaf said:


> I've seen guys keep picks in them, but with these new $50 picks, I think I want a lockable solution. Maybe with an audible alarm when tampered with.


My picks were only $5/each


----------



## Alex

Making Mp3 players out of the Altoids "chassis" !

Ampoids Portable MP3 Amp and Speaker Burgundy / Black Crushed Velvet


----------



## BMW-KTM

Just ordered a custom board from NYC Cases.
Two tiers, 36" wide, 12" deep, room for two treadles.


----------



## carrionrogue

PT-2 Pro pedal train running two voodoo labs 2+ power supplies underneath. 
Cables are a mix of evidence audio lava and George L's.
Loop switcher is a cusack-PBT9. This board goes through a lot of revisions.
I've been trying to buy more Canadian made pedals lately.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Musket and Pharao = Wall shaking combo!!


----------



## amagras

We wrote our first ballad therefore some changes were made


----------



## carrionrogue

Ti-Ron said:


> Musket and Pharao = Wall shaking combo!!


It really is, those two never leave my board. If you're into muff style fuzzes I always recommend the musket.


----------



## BMW-KTM

amagras said:


> We wrote our first ballad therefore some changes were made


Is that a home-made plywood board?


----------



## Chito

Latest:


----------



## amagras

BMW-KTM said:


> Is that a home-made plywood board?


Yes indeed, the one I'm very proud of: New pedalboard project


----------



## BMW-KTM

It kind of looks like my homemade plywood board but now that I see how you built it I can tell the similarities end pretty quickly. I drilled holes in mine for cable routing. Looks like you created recessed channels on yours.


----------



## amagras

BMW-KTM said:


> It kind of looks like my homemade plywood board but now that I see how you built it I can tell the similarities end pretty quickly. I drilled holes in mine for cable routing. Looks like you created recessed channels on yours.


Looks great. Do you have a picture from another angle?


----------



## BMW-KTM

amagras said:


> Do you have a picture from another angle?


Not exactly another angle but better lighting. It's a combination of ¼" and ⅜" fir ply fastened with wood glue and ⅞" brads.


----------



## amagras

BMW-KTM said:


> Not exactly another angle but better lighting. It's a combination of ¼" and ⅜" fir ply fastened with wood glue and ⅞" brads.


I was wondering how you hid the cables, now I can see they are under the "second floor" great work!


----------



## Gavz

Nice setup! How do you like the B9? More importantly, how are you using it? 



BMW-KTM said:


> It kind of looks like my homemade plywood board but now that I see how you built it I can tell the similarities end pretty quickly. I drilled holes in mine for cable routing. Looks like you created recessed channels on yours.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Gavz said:


> Nice setup! How do you like the B9? More importantly, how are you using it?


I really like the B9 quite a lot. It is by no means perfect. It definitely has it's own little quirks but once you get used to them the pedal becomes very useful. You get the sense there is an awful lot of processing happening there

The quirks are related to tracking and also to your own "hands". It tracks fairly well but it does have limits. Chords are problematic and yield mixed results, depending on what you're attempting to do. Playing with it for a number of hours to get a feel for its capabilities and limitations is a good idea before going on stage with it. Single note lines are much better and the pedal can track those almost perfectly, provided you don't run too fast and keep your pick attack consistent. If you watch the EHX demo video, the guy playing on that video is pushing the pedal to it's limit without crossing the limit. I have been able to recreate every tone that demo showed and I have found that's what it can do and that's all it can do. That said, what it can do is pretty darned useful. 

I pretty much only use 3 of the available sounds; Jazz, Bottom End and Cathedral. Cathedral followed by overdrive can get you into Jon Lord territory pretty quickly but I mostly use the Jazz one for oran sounds because I find it is the warmest setting. In most cases I roll off the B9's Leslie feature and use the Lexx, which is after the B9 in the chain. The B9's Leslie sim is pretty weak compared to the Lexx. Using them together means setting both boxes to relatively low f/x levels. The complexity of the B9's output on the organ settings can overwhelm the Lexx. Pushing both pedals hard will not sound good. The B9 setting I use most often is the Bottom End one. I dial in varying amounts of clean guitar signal for different things and that can give you a pretty "big" sound.

The most important thing to remember with the B9 is to keep your pick attack consistent and soft without being too soft. It absolutely does NOT favour big thick picks and a heavy hand with a percussive attack. The pedal will sound like shyte. If you play too softly the pedal will not register your input and will be intermittently silent, skipping much of what you are playing. It can be really frustrating at first. I had a real tendency to think the pedal was malfunctioning but it turned out to be human error.


----------



## Gavz

I have never tried one, but I love the concept of it. I guess anything that can help clean up a person's playing is a benefit too, at least being more conscious of it. I am a very loose player, more so when playing at home, but I definitely tighten up my style when in a jam or band situation.


----------



## BMW-KTM




----------



## BMW-KTM

If you watch carefully you'll see he rarely hits all six strings simultaneously. He does not typically strum. There's couple of spots where he strums and if they had let that activity go on much longer it would have started to get muddy and cacophonous. If mixed with a dry guitar signal the mud of the organ tones will not be as noticable. The dry signal helps clean up the articulation of the pedal. Glisses are also not the best. He does a couple and you can hear that during the gliss it stops sounding as much like an organ and starts to sound more like something only close to an organ. Two or three notes at a time are usually handled fairly well but if you need to identify more than three notes in a chord you'll want to play them in succession. Otherwise it will turn into mud in not very much time. It likely needs more processing power to handle repeated full on six string chording. He's playing about as fast as you can go before the pedal starts losing you. I don't recommend trying to shred with it.


----------



## hollowbody

BMW-KTM said:


> I really like the B9 quite a lot. It is by no means perfect. It definitely has it's own little quirks but once you get used to them the pedal becomes very useful. You get the sense there is an awful lot of processing happening there
> 
> The quirks are related to tracking and also to your own "hands". It tracks fairly well but it does have limits. Chords are problematic and yield mixed results, depending on what you're attempting to do. Playing with it for a number of hours to get a feel for its capabilities and limitations is a good idea before going on stage with it. Single note lines are much better and the pedal can track those almost perfectly, provided you don't run too fast and keep your pick attack consistent. If you watch the EHX demo video, the guy playing on that video is pushing the pedal to it's limit without crossing the limit. I have been able to recreate every tone that demo showed and I have found that's what it can do and that's all it can do. That said, what it can do is pretty darned useful.
> 
> I pretty much only use 3 of the available sounds; Jazz, Bottom End and Cathedral. Cathedral followed by overdrive can get you into Jon Lord territory pretty quickly but I mostly use the Jazz one for oran sounds because I find it is the warmest setting. In most cases I roll off the B9's Leslie feature and use the Lexx, which is after the B9 in the chain. The B9's Leslie sim is pretty weak compared to the Lexx. Using them together means setting both boxes to relatively low f/x levels. The complexity of the B9's output on the organ settings can overwhelm the Lexx. Pushing both pedals hard will not sound good. The B9 setting I use most often is the Bottom End one. I dial in varying amounts of clean guitar signal for different things and that can give you a pretty "big" sound.
> 
> The most important thing to remember with the B9 is to keep your pick attack consistent and soft without being too soft. It absolutely does NOT favour big thick picks and a heavy hand with a percussive attack. The pedal will sound like shyte. If you play too softly the pedal will not register your input and will be intermittently silent, skipping much of what you are playing. It can be really frustrating at first. I had a real tendency to think the pedal was malfunctioning but it turned out to be human error.





BMW-KTM said:


> If you watch carefully you'll see he rarely hits all six strings simultaneously. He does not typically strum. There's couple of spots where he strums and if they had let that activity go on much longer it would have started to get muddy and cacophonous. If mixed with a dry guitar signal the mud of the organ tones will not be as noticable. The dry signal helps clean up the articulation of the pedal. Glisses are also not the best. He does a couple and you can hear that during the gliss it stops sounding as much like an organ and starts to sound more like something only close to an organ. Two or three notes at a time are usually handled fairly well but if you need to identify more than three notes in a chord you'll want to play them in succession. Otherwise it will turn into mud in not very much time. It likely needs more processing power to handle repeated full on six string chording. He's playing about as fast as you can go before the pedal starts losing you. I don't recommend trying to shred with it.


Great input on the B9. I totally agree. 

I use mine in parallel to my guitar signal. I send a 2nd dry signal to my B9, then to my Neo Mini Vent then DI to the board. I like being able to layer the B9 over my guitar without compromising on either signal. I use it to pump up the volume on a chorus or to add some fullness and swirly goodness to certain passages. I really want to get a Superego as well so I can have the B9 ride a chord or note throughout an entire passage rather than mimic the guitar exactly, but that's a whole 'nother ball of yarn!


----------



## Alex

PSA: looking at The Guitar Shop website and they have listed, three fully loaded pedalboards (including pedals, hard shell case and power supply) that seem to me, like no brainer prices.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> PSA: looking at The Guitar Shop website and they have listed, three fully loaded pedalboards (including pedals, hard shell case and power supply) that seem to me, like no brainer prices.


I agree, those three are all great bang for the buck. If I were closer. And didn't already have three boards populated..........


----------



## CDWaterloo

BMW-KTM said:


> I really like the B9 quite a lot. It is by no means perfect. It definitely has it's own little quirks but once you get used to them the pedal becomes very useful. You get the sense there is an awful lot of processing happening there


Great comments on B9. I use my B9 in a loop in Boss-ES8 after a compressor pedal (Keeley Comp). This helped me a lot to deal with the quirks of B9.


----------



## BMW-KTM

My pleasure.


----------



## CDWaterloo

My current pedalboards:

1) Basement pedalboard



2) PT-Jr:



3) PT-mini:


----------



## k tone




----------



## k tone

You recognize at least one of those pedals eh bzrkrage? I got a few from the good members of this forum.


----------



## pstratman

Here's mine- really happy with it!


----------



## bzrkrage

pstratman said:


> Here's mine- really happy with it!


Oh, watch out! Kicked off the Klon!
Man, I like it.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## pstratman

The Klon sounds good in the same position as the ep-pre- still really like it- there is a real sweetness in the mids with the Klon- gig tomorrow night will be the first without the Klon- might really miss it, but the current set up is killer!


----------



## BMW-KTM

As I mentioned on the on page 121, I ordered a custom board from NYC cases some time ago.
I just picked it up from Canada Post this afternoon.
I'm pretty busy with work at the moment so it may take me a couple of months to find the time to populate the board with pedals but I am quite excited about the quality of the board and the fact I will finally have a board with a carry handle and a hard cover to protect my pedals.


----------



## Budda

That looks pretty nice!

Hard cases are awesome. I don't think I could ever use a bag.


----------



## juiceboxjosh

I've been through too many different ones lately. Hopefully almost done my newest and final one that I'll have to post later. From oldest to almost the newest one:


----------



## High/Deaf

@juiceboxjosh I've never seen those Classic Audio volume controls before. Looks like a great idea - I especially like the small form factor. How do you like them in real life? I'm not the most dexterous with my feet, is it quite sensitive?


----------



## juiceboxjosh

High/Deaf said:


> @juiceboxjosh I've never seen those Classic Audio volume controls before. Looks like a great idea - I especially like the small form factor. How do you like them in real life? I'm not the most dexterous with my feet, is it quite sensitive?


It's not super hard to use once you get used to it. I haven't used it in a while as I don't really need a volume pedal anymore. I should probably list it


----------



## Ti-Ron

Updated version!
Now every pedal I own are put to good use! 









Tuner - pog - musket - box of rock - rat - phaser - ad-999 - rv-6 - loop station


----------



## Chitmo

juiceboxjosh said:


> I've been through too many different ones lately. Hopefully almost done my newest and final one that I'll have to post later. From oldest to almost the newest one:


This a board evolution or all of these active in the collection?


----------



## juiceboxjosh

Chitmo said:


> This a board evolution or all of these active in the collection?


This is an evolution. I have a problem haha. Need to delete kijiji haha.


----------



## davetcan

I'm in the process of downsizing and consolidating, again  I'll keep the PT JR and Mini but have no real need for the PT 2 or my Moen GEC 9 Switcher now that I'm not playing out anymore, so I'll be moving them along with a few pedals once I figure out what works best with my latest batch of amps. Here is the starting point for the 2 small boards. I'll power the JR with a PP2+ and 2 Volto's under the mini.


----------



## marconaz

Here's mine









This my first post. Hello everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

marconaz said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This my first post. Hello everyone!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome bud! Post lots & often.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron

marconaz said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This my first post. Hello everyone!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum!
What is the pedal between the BOR and the TAP switch?


----------



## Hamstrung

Managed to shrink my foot print. All mini's except for the vocal processor. I've since this pic added a TC Spark mini booster.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ti-Ron said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> What is the pedal between the BOR and the TAP switch?


EHX Double Muff










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Chitmo

A few loaners from a fellow forumite on there at the moment, but I have to say this is one if the more inspiring boards I've had in a while. The only thing I would change would be to ad a second OD, I have to get to making some cables before than can happen though as the pre-made jobbies I'm using won't allow it.


----------



## Ti-Ron

bzrkrage said:


> EHX Double Muff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Oh thanks, I wasn't sure!


----------



## davetcan

So after a lot of screwing around here is what I'm left with. Everything else is on the block with the exception of a GE-7 and an EP Booster which I promised myself never to buy and sell again  The OCD and Ponyboy stack really well and I'm leaving that space open for a V3 OCD or some other as yet to be decided high gain OD. The Friedman has my interest.


----------



## cboutilier

Been working on a new layout before I build a new board.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BLlmv_Dj7vJ/


----------



## davetcan

cboutilier said:


> Been working on a new layout before I build a new board.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BLlmv_Dj7vJ/


What's that butt ugly gold pedal in the front row?


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> What's that butt ugly gold pedal in the front row?


That's a chuck custom.


----------



## cboutilier

davetcan said:


> What's that butt ugly gold pedal in the front row?


It's a clean boost and a bass boost. It's called an overdrive. I don't really know what to call it, but I like it.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> What's that butt ugly gold pedal in the front row?


Even the dog has a somewhat worried look on his "face" thinking about you activating that pedal.


----------



## cboutilier

greco said:


> Even the dog has a somewhat worried look on his "face" thinking about you activating that pedal.


He was tired of me butchering Eric Claptop blues licks.


----------



## greco

cboutilier said:


> He was tired of me butchering Eric Claptop blues licks.


So the dog's look is more of a combination of pleading you to stop...AND..don't activate the pedal for the licks. 

Clever and sensitive best friend of man.


----------



## Chitmo

greco said:


> So the dog's look is more of a combination of pleading you to stop...AND..don't activate the pedal for the licks.
> 
> Clever and sensitive best friend of man.


I think he's just saying that he needs to change amps again.


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> I think he's just saying that he needs to change amps again.


He did seem happier when I switched the Valve Jr. Head out for the Super Reverb.


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> He did seem happier when I switched the Valve Jr. Head out for the Super Reverb.


I was tryig to make a dig at @adcandour ........I guess I didn't think it through completely. Neeeed sleep


----------



## Adcandour

I'm almost there. Room for one pedal, and I don't know what it should be...

I'm thinking of adding another delay and trading my Dispatch Master for a black delay pedal just for consistency.


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> I'm almost there. Room for one pedal, and I don't know what it should be...
> 
> I'm thinking of adding another delay and trading my Dispatch Master for a black delay pedal just for consistency.
> 
> View attachment 33169


Hey Chuck, you know that there's no Dispatch master on your board... You sell it so fast that it didn't appear on your pic.


----------



## High/Deaf

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Chuck, you know that there's no Dispatch master on your board... You sell it so fast that it didn't appear on your pic.


LOL. Gone in 1/60th of a Second. Starring the Dispatch Master known as Eleanor. Dispatched with great haste.


----------



## ampdude

All purpose band board....does everything except drive itself to the gig!


----------



## sulphur

ampdude said:


> All purpose band board....does everything except drive itself to the gig!
> 
> View attachment 33489


----------



## Ti-Ron

ampdude said:


> All purpose band board....does everything except drive itself to the gig!
> 
> View attachment 33489


OMG! Nice boars! 
Tell me more about "The Wizard", please!


----------



## ampdude

Ti-Ron said:


> OMG! Nice boars!
> Tell me more about "The Wizard", please!


Thanks! The Wizard is a Stu Castledine pedal that recreates Tony Iommi's early Sabbath tone through pretty much any clean tube amp. Here's a taste...


----------



## vadsy

Haven't posted any boards or changes in a while but tonight I took a new guitar to jam and swapped in the Arc Klone because it sounds so good with the TV Jones Classics in my new Cab Tele. Here it is in all of its out of organized sorts.


----------



## zurn




----------



## sulphur

zurn said:


>


Looks like you're running that all at once, fun!

That was my concept a while ago, get rid of the PT Pro and go with two PT1s, 
one with the dirt and utility pedals and the other with modulation that could be run into an EL.

Those are PT Juniors? Cool setup.


----------



## zurn

sulphur said:


> Looks like you're running that all at once, fun!
> 
> That was my concept a while ago, get rid of the PT Pro and go with two PT1s,
> one with the dirt and utility pedals and the other with modulation that could be run into an EL.
> 
> Those are PT Juniors? Cool setup.


I have a wet, dry, wet setup. Yeah it's two PT jr's. The board on the right is sent to all three amps but the board on the left goes to the two wet amps. The wet amps are a Fender a CDR and a Traynor Bassmaste and the dry amp is a Vox AC15C1. Guitar goes in the Arcane Analog fuzz on the right and then goes to the Road Rage buffer. There's also a buffer in the Twin City ABY. I can control the phase on both the TC and the Lehle ABY's, it's a must with a multi amp setup.

I've been using this setup for years now, I swap out the dirt pedals once in a while but the rest almost always stays the same.


----------



## Crimson Queen

Edit: I added the power scheme, in case anyone's interested.

Novo 24










I have to replace some of the power cables with shorter ones.


----------



## Budda

That is so tidy! Even has a flow chart, I'm jealous.


----------



## Crimson Queen

Budda said:


> That is so tidy! Even has a flow chart, I'm jealous.


I used Inkspace for the flow chart.

The clean preamp pedal (RC on the photo) keeps changing. I have tried an EP Booster, SP compressor, and Mojo Hand Speakeasy. The Octavia position was temporarily filled by an Octopussy (same effect). The design works and is practical, even though some things are impossible, like having leslie on distortion. I can change any pedal, but the functions don't change.


----------



## Chito

Crimson Queen said:


> The clean preamp pedal (RC on the photo) keeps changing. I have tried an EP Booster, SP compressor, and Mojo Hand Speakeasy.


Try the Clinch FX EP-Pre. For me the best Echoplex like pre-amp in the market.


----------



## Crimson Queen

Chito said:


> Try the Clinch FX EP-Pre. For me the best Echoplex like pre-amp in the market.


I already have the EP, the Speakeasy and the Echoplex (Dunlop) preamps. I am actually looking for something different in that position. I want a sweetener with some crunchy clipping. I may try a DOD 250 in the future. That pedal is always on and in the clean path. It can't distort too much.


----------



## Crimson Queen

ampdude said:


> All purpose band board....does everything except drive itself to the gig!
> 
> View attachment 33489


There is much interesting stuff on this board!


----------



## ampdude

Crimson Queen said:


> I already have the EP, the Speakeasy and the Echoplex (Dunlop) preamps. I am actually looking for something different in that position. I want a sweetener with some crunchy clipping. I may try a DOD 250 in the future. That pedal is always on and in the clean path. It can't distort too much.


Klon KTR.


----------



## Chitmo

Duplicate


----------



## Chitmo

My youngest daughter approved the latest setup. Just waiting on boosters, pass throughs and then we'll make it neat.


----------



## ampdude

Crimson Queen said:


> There is much interesting stuff on this board!


Hey thanks! Check out my YouTube channel "ampdude" for demos.


----------



## ampdude

Crimson Queen said:


> There is much interesting stuff on this board!


Thanks! Check out my YouTube channel "ampdude" for some demos...


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Crimson Queen said:


> Novo 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to replace some of the power cables with shorter ones.


 Nice board (and flow chart!). Are some of your pedals going a bit over the edge? If so, I was wondering if that's okay. Does it still fit easily in the case? I ask because I am contemplating a Novo 24, but I would have some minute overflow.


----------



## Crimson Queen

isoneedacoffee said:


> Nice board (and flow chart!). Are some of your pedals going a bit over the edge? If so, I was wondering if that's okay. Does it still fit easily in the case? I ask because I am contemplating a Novo 24, but I would have some minute overflow.


Thank you.

No pedal is over the edge, but some connectors on the sides are over the edge (it's tighlty packed). It fits very easily in the case. I used plexiglass slats (usually the width of the pedal and 5 inches long) to extend the length of some pedals so that they would not wobble (the Bit Commander is 5 inches and did not need it), and a wood platform to elevate the Empress pedals. Even though the slats of the Novo series are closer, some pedals needed a little extra length.


----------



## bzrkrage

Crimson Queen said:


> There is much interesting stuff on this board!


Can I ask about the underside? What do you power it all with? & the last 2 smaller boxes (I know one is distributing in/out)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Crimson Queen

bzrkrage said:


> Can I ask about the underside? What do you power it all with? & the last 2 smaller boxes (I know one is distributing in/out)
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


My board or Ampdude's?

If it's mine, I have a Pedal Power 2 and a Pedal Power Digital (I am using a bunch of splitters from Voodoo Lab).
The other two boxes are a Bonafide buffer and a patch bay that I built myself (Hammon box).


----------



## bzrkrage

Crimson Queen said:


> My board or Ampdude's?
> 
> If it's mine, I have a Pedal Power 2 and a Pedal Power Digital (I am using a bunch of splitters from Voodoo Lab).
> The other two boxes are a Bonafide buffer and a patch bay that I built myself (Hammon box).


No, your board. Thanks for the tour.
Great rig.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## zdogma

vadsy said:


> Haven't posted any boards or changes in a while but tonight I took a new guitar to jam and swapped in the Arc Klone because it sounds so good with the TV Jones Classics in my new Cab Tele. Here it is in all of its out of organized sorts.
> 
> View attachment 33593


How is the Effectrode compressor, Vadsy? I have the Empress atm and it works well, but that thing looks amazing. Is it quiet?


----------



## davetcan

Tonight's practice rig. A shockingly great sounding setup that weighs almost nothing and no tubes in sight. This coming from a tube purist.


----------



## davetcan

Crimson Queen said:


> I already have the EP, the Speakeasy and the Echoplex (Dunlop) preamps. I am actually looking for something different in that position. I want a sweetener with some crunchy clipping. I may try a DOD 250 in the future. That pedal is always on and in the clean path. It can't distort too much.


Sounds like you're looking for a Klon(e).

great board btw.


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> Tonight's practice rig. A shockingly great sounding setup that weighs almost nothing and no tubes in sight. This coming from a tube purist.


The Quilter intrigues me... a lot!!!
I would like to give it a run for silent recording!


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> The Quilter intrigues me... a lot!!!
> I would like to give it a run for silent recording!


I haven't tried that but I did hook it up to my 11 Rack as a power amp and it worked great. A really good sounding amp that weighs nothing. I usually just leave my small cab at our practice space and throw the Quilter in my gig bag.


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> I haven't tried that but I did hook it up to my 11 Rack as a power amp and it worked great. A really good sounding amp that weighs nothing. I usually just leave my small cab at our practice space and throw the Quilter in my gig bag.


They also have a bass amp now, seriously they same like great option!
All the reviews I heard were positive.


----------



## vadsy

zdogma said:


> How is the Effectrode compressor, Vadsy? I have the Empress atm and it works well, but that thing looks amazing. Is it quiet?


i LOVE it
I've tried the Empress as well and it was very nice but the Effectrode did what I was after with just two knobs, sometimes you get lucky I guess. It is very quiet. The Empress I had the urge to keep tweaking and it all sounded fine but just too many parameters to leave alone for me. The Effectrode added a little extra body which I really liked, even had an acoustic running through it, sounding great.


----------



## zdogma

vadsy said:


> i LOVE it
> I've tried the Empress as well and it was very nice but the Effectrode did what I was after with just two knobs, sometimes you get lucky I guess. It is very quiet. The Empress I had the urge to keep tweaking and it all sounded fine but just too many parameters to leave alone for me. The Effectrode added a little extra body which I really liked, even had an acoustic running through it, sounding great.


Yep, same here. The Empress is a great compressor, versatile, super quiet but here is always something that needs adjusting. And the tube thing is very appealing to me. Maybe I can glue the knobs in place on the Empress so I can't fiddle with them.


----------



## sambonee

ampdude said:


> All purpose band board....does everything except drive itself to the gig!
> 
> View attachment 33489


I saw the vibe demo on YouTube you did. Sounds good. Is that one of the univibes that people pay big dough for?


----------



## bzrkrage

Revamp of the week…


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zdogma

So here's the big rewire and update, I've been changing a lot of stuff the last two weeks, trying multiple pedals and reordering them, but this setup seems to work really well. I ran a power cable and wall wart to the tube vibe (which has a 1.5 amp draw) from the courtesy outlet. Saves finding a plug for the vibe and avoids any ground loops. The Honeybee is the main OD, the rooster boosts the front end for more gain, the archer is a volume/solo boost and sounds amazing after the Octron.

The wiring is Bender>Vibe>rooster>HBOD>compressor>Octron>archer>delay>tuner

The archer bumped off the KTR mostly due to size, they sound the same to me.


----------



## zdogma

For sulphur, the wah goes on the floor and I really like it.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Does this count?


----------



## tomsy49

1SweetRide said:


> Does this count?


Do you have anything to switch pedals on and off or just with the mouse?


----------



## 1SweetRide

It's running on an iPad Pro so just a finger touch.


----------



## Chitmo

zdogma said:


> So here's the big rewire and update, I've been changing a lot of stuff the last two weeks, trying multiple pedals and reordering them, but this setup seems to work really well. I ran a power cable and wall wart to the tube vibe (which has a 1.5 amp draw) from the courtesy outlet. Saves finding a plug for the vibe and avoids any ground loops. The Honeybee is the main OD, the rooster boosts the front end for more gain, the archer is a volume/solo boost and sounds amazing after the Octron.
> 
> The wiring is Bender>Vibe>rooster>HBOD>compressor>Octron>archer>delay>tuner
> 
> The archer bumped off the KTR mostly due to size, they sound the same to me.


Sweet set up man. one day I'll have another honey bee, traded mine to chuck in weak moment and he only kept it for 27.8 seconds.


----------



## zdogma

Chitmo said:


> Sweet set up man. one day I'll have another honey bee, traded mine to chuck in weak moment and he only kept it for 27.8 seconds.


The honey bee is the best OD i have ever used. I think a lot of people don't get it at first, its pretty low gain, but it adds just the right amount of mids and low end, is nice and quiet and stacks like no other pedal. Tonebender into honeybee sounds just huge. I'm really liking the red rooster as well, it is a pretty light boost with a bit of upper mid and sounds great in front of the bee. I'm looking for a BJFe version...


----------



## bzrkrage

What are you powering your rig with? (Sorry , I can't tell)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zdogma

bzrkrage said:


> What are you powering your rig with? (Sorry , I can't tell)
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


PP Mondo.


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> Sweet set up man. one day I'll have another honey bee, traded mine to chuck in weak moment and he only kept it for 27.8 seconds.


I thought I sold it to you. Did I buy the BJFE dyna red from you too? My memory is awful. 

Anyway, one thing I've learned is that pedals are really amp-dependent. The pedal that outdid the BJFE doesn't do well with Marshalls at all - so it's off the board after about 5 years. 

I always have a face off with pedals and won't hang on to a lesser one - for even a minute. There's no point. I'll tell you right now that my 1975 Distortion + is ABSOLUTELY KILLER. Nothing touches it when it's paired with my Moratto amp (it sounds pretty bad with my JCM800 and Fender Concert though).


----------



## Adcandour

zdogma said:


> The honey bee is the best OD i have ever used. I think a lot of people don't get it at first, its pretty low gain, but it adds just the right amount of mids and low end, is nice and quiet and stacks like no other pedal. Tonebender into honeybee sounds just huge. I'm really liking the red rooster as well, it is a pretty light boost with a bit of upper mid and sounds great in front of the bee. I'm looking for a BJFe version...


What amp are you using?

I had the Bearfoot Dyna Red and sold it to buy the BJFE version. For some reason the BJFE didn't sound as nice.


----------



## zdogma

adcandour said:


> What amp are you using?
> 
> I had the Bearfoot Dyna Red and sold it to buy the BJFE version. For some reason the BJFE didn't sound as nice.


The pedalboard runs into a Dr Z Route 66 into a 212. I also have a DC30 but I tend to run straight in and rarely use pedals with it. I have owned a bearfoot HBOD and 2 BJFE's. They were all good. I think the BJFE's were better into dirty amps, and stacked a bit better. The bearfoot was better into a clean amp. I also had a Dyna Red, a BJFE, and I wasn't very into it. It was more gain than I typically use, and a bit thin in the low end. I like fatter sounding pedals.


----------



## zdogma

triple post lol


----------



## zdogma

Yeah, triple


----------



## KoskineN

Thanks to Chitmo for the Flint, I love it!


----------



## Chitmo

KoskineN said:


> Thanks to Chitmo for the Flint, I love it!


No sweat man, if I knew you had a KOT I would have tried to squeeze that outta ya


----------



## KoskineN

hahaha, no chance!


----------



## Budda

I think my board will be seeing some changes beyond a new power supply early 2017.

I don't want to give it all away though


----------



## AndySertin

This is where I'm at..... for the moment anyhow. I sorta want to add a Cali76 to the mix.



http://imgur.com/Oyz20SZ


----------



## amagras




----------



## Adcandour

Some of the best tones on GC come out of this pedalboard and player. ^^^^


----------



## juiceboxjosh

AndySertin said:


> This is where I'm at..... for the moment anyhow. I sorta want to add a Cali76 to the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Oyz20SZ



How do you like that ts808hw? Worth it over a standard ts808hw?


----------



## AndySertin

juiceboxjosh said:


> How do you like that ts808hw? Worth it over a standard ts808hw?


I really like it, I was able to get it NIB second hand and avoided the crazy price but IMHO it sounds better than the regular TS-9 or Maxon 808 and sparkle drive. It seems a little more warmer and not so biting. It's a keeper for sure!


----------



## taken

I haven't decided what will fill the open spot yet.

Canadian content:
Temple Audio Pedalboard
Empress Reverb, Trem, Tape Delay, Buffer
Diamond ML Jr, Comp
Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop


----------



## mhammer

taken said:


> View attachment 43425


I thought this was "show us your pedalboard". Why are you posting a picture of the telecomm switching room on your floor at work?


----------



## taken

mhammer said:


> I thought this was "show us your pedalboard". Why are you posting a picture of the telecomm switching room on your floor at work?


%h(*&


----------



## amagras

taken said:


> %h(*&


Looks great, you must be good at Tetris!


----------



## fretzel

taken said:


> I haven't decided what will fill the open spot yet.
> 
> Canadian content:
> Temple Audio Pedalboard
> Empress Reverb, Trem, Tape Delay, Buffer
> Diamond ML Jr, Comp
> Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop
> 
> 
> View attachment 43417
> 
> View attachment 43425


I will be Oscar to your Felix.


----------



## Adcandour

juiceboxjosh said:


> How do you like that ts808hw? Worth it over a standard ts808hw?


I went through a TS808 gas spree. I've had all of them - HW, Original 1981, regular, mini, etc. The best one was a keeley modded one.


----------



## Adcandour

Not a lot of boutique stuff in there, but some of the best tones I've had come out of this board.


----------



## hollowbody

adcandour said:


> Not a lot of boutique stuff in there, but some of the best tones I've had come out of this board.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43945


Is that your actual setting for the Dist+? I always found the output on those pretty low and had to jack up the volume pretty much all the way. Had a couple old block logo versions and both were like that.


----------



## Adcandour

hollowbody said:


> Is that your actual setting for the Dist+? I always found the output on those pretty low and had to jack up the volume pretty much all the way. Had a couple old block logo versions and both were like that.


No, that's been bumped. I keep it at about 3 o'clock. The distortion is also a bit lower than I tend to keep it, but not by much.


----------



## hollowbody

adcandour said:


> No, that's been bumped. I keep it at about 3 o'clock. The distortion is also a bit lower than I tend to keep it, but not by much.


that makes more sense!


----------



## TheRumRunner

A few effects I play around with


----------



## Budda

I learned last night, after writing down the power required for each of my pedals, that my Cioks DC8 shouldn't actually be able to power everything - three 200mA+ pedals, two 300mA (shared) ports. Damn!

I re-wired the power and somehow every pedal works as it should. I think I'll be switching the Micro POG out for an EQD Organizer (200mA versus 65mA) and then I'll be good to go!

For now.


----------



## hollowbody

TheRumRunner said:


> A few effects I play around with


I'm very jealous of ALL of this!!! That board in the middle, in particular, is awesome!


----------



## davetcan

hollowbody said:


> I'm very jealous of ALL of this!!! That board in the middle, in particular, is awesome!


Exactly!


----------



## zdogma

Budda said:


> I learned last night, after writing down the power required for each of my pedals, that my Cioks DC8 shouldn't actually be able to power everything - three 200mA+ pedals, two 300mA (shared) ports. Damn!
> 
> I re-wired the power and somehow every pedal works as it should. I think I'll be switching the Micro POG out for an EQD Organizer (200mA versus 65mA) and then I'll be good to go!
> 
> For now.


Octron is 12mA. in case it is touch and go


----------



## mhammer

hollowbody said:


> Is that your actual setting for the Dist+? I always found the output on those pretty low and had to jack up the volume pretty much all the way. Had a couple old block logo versions and both were like that.


The older Dist+ units had the wrong volme pot value a lot of the time. They should be 100k in order to provide reasonable output. Some had values as low as 10k. There is a fixed 10k resisor just ahead of the volume pot. If the volume pot is 10k, that makes it behave like a 20k volume pot that can never be turned up to more than 50%. If a 100k pot is used instead, the combination (10k fixed + 100k pot) behaves like a 110k volume pot that can never be turned up more than 91% of the way - a big difference. It's still hard to get punishing output levels, but its a lot better.


----------



## Ti-Ron

mhammer said:


> The older Dist+ units had the wrong volme pot value a lot of the time. They should be 100k in order to provide reasonable output. Some had values as low as 10k. There is a fixed 10k resisor just ahead of the volume pot. If the volume pot is 10k, that makes it behave like a 20k volume pot that can never be turned up to more than 50%. If a 100k pot is used instead, the combination (10k fixed + 100k pot) behaves like a 110k volume pot that can never be turned up more than 91% of the way - a big difference. It's still hard to get punishing output levels, but its a lot better.


Next thing you will know, @adcandour will be at your place, drinking your beer and digging thru your stuff!


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> Next thing you will know, @adcandour will be at your place, drinking your beer and digging thru your stuff!


I'm too afraid to mess with the pedal, so I won't mod it - even if it's reversible. I'd still love to dig through mhammer's stuff though


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> Not a lot of boutique stuff in there, but some of the best tones I've had come out of this board.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43945


I see you were listening when I mentioned the Nano+


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> I see you were listening when I mentioned the Nano+


I did. Now I'm wondering if I should use the nano for modulation in the effect loop and the + out front...


----------



## Chito

My acoustic pedalboard.

LR Baggs Para DI --> Sonic Research Turbo Tuner ST-200 --> Mooer Yellow Comp --> Xotic EP Booster --> TC Electronics Corona Chorus --> TC Electronics Hall Of Fame Reverb. Powered by a Pedaltrain Volto.


----------



## vadsy

@Chito I forgot to ask this in the other thread when I replied, have you tried running some of your pedals through the FX loop on the Para DI?


----------



## Chito

vadsy said:


> @Chito I forgot to ask this in the other thread when I replied, have you tried running some of your pedals through the FX loop on the Para DI?


Nope. Good idea, I'll try that as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## vadsy

I've actually always utilized the loop, on my third Para at this point, but seeing yours makes me want to try to run it all in series. I wonder what the difference would be? 
This is my current board, sometimes I throw an EP Booster on for lead runs.


----------



## Chito

@vadsy What cable are you using for the effects loop? Is that a stereo plug with a Y cable to two mono plugs?


----------



## vadsy

Chito said:


> @vadsy What cable are you using for the effects loop? Is that a stereo plug with a Y cable to two mono plugs?


Yep. It's a Y cable I believe, two mono to one stereo plug. The Para manual lays out tip and ring in relation to send and return. I made this one but they have them on the shelf at L&M, they're just a bit bulkier.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Yep. It's a Y cable I believe, two mono to one stereo plug. The Para manual lays out tip and ring in relation to send and return. I made this one but they have them on the shelf at L&M, they're just a bit bulkier.



Also referred to as an insert cable (used alot for fx send/rx on mixers). I found a cheap on at L&M (molded ends) for about $12.

Most of my pedals are better through the ParaDI's loop. Except the compressor (not surprising). Still trying to get the best fit for that, because it doesn't work great directly off the K&K pup either.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Also referred to as an insert cable (used alot for fx send/rx on mixers). I found a cheap on at L&M (molded ends) for about $12.
> 
> Most of my pedals are better through the ParaDI's loop. Except the compressor (not surprising). Still trying to get the best fit for that, because it doesn't work great directly off the K&K pup either.


I used to play with a compressor, in the FX loop, but after switching to the K&K I found it better without. It gave me a chance to simplify my board a bit, glad I did.
I have never been a loop guy, always effects in front of the amp, so I don't even think I know the reason for them except that it's supposed to bypass the preamp to effects don't get overly distorted if the gain stages are being pushed. I could be off here. In the acoustic setup situation I just felt like it would be a less coloured signal but again I could be mistaken.

edit- this is the old acoustic board before I simplified


----------



## Philhb

Here's a board I put together for a new project. Plugged into a Dual Rec. The wah is a crybaby with some of Stinkfoot's mods.


----------



## Adcandour

Philhb said:


> Here's a board I put together for a new project. Plugged into a Dual Rec. The wah is a crybaby with some of Stinkfoot's mods.


How are you liking the m300?


----------



## Philhb

I like all the different reverb modes but I mostly use it on plate with the band. 
It can go from full ambiant sound to a more conventional room reverb very easy. I like to experiment a lot at home with the El Cap.

That Pedal Show made a nice comparison video today about M300 and the Immerse.


----------



## SeriusNtentions

So far this is all I own


----------



## Philhb

I keep hearing great things about the Flint, definitely on my wish list along with a vintage rat.


----------



## SeriusNtentions

Philhb said:


> I keep hearing great things about the Flint, definately on my wish list along with a vintage rat.


Here is a great demo of it asides the strymon website


----------



## Philhb

Pedal board at home with a deluxe reverb.


----------



## bzrkrage

Board number # 182…I think…










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## thassuya




----------



## ampdude

My latest modular board. I mostly use the left section for our band, but the right section can be added when I want the "full fuzz buffet", Uni-Vibe, and Wah!


----------



## ampdude

SeriusNtentions said:


> Here is a great demo of it asides the strymon website


The Flint is excellent! Very natural reverb and amazing trem! I have one, but I don't use it on my main board, because the venues we play in have so much natural reverb that a pedal is not necessary, and I don't use the trem in our current setlist.


----------



## NSStratguy

Here is mine. The black box above the Fab pedal is a shure BLX wireless guitar unit I use when on Stage. The rest is self explanatory


----------



## marconaz

Here's mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron

How is the BE-OD?
Is it more of a modern marshall sound or you can also get some lower/vintage gain?


----------



## marconaz

You can basically get anything Marshall from this pedal. I use it with my Friedman Small Box Combo as a third channel. It's incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

Not the best pic but here's where my "big" board is at right now. Our good friend Jeremy at JPFX is putting the final touches on a big ass Plexitone clone which may go into the rotation. The Fulldrive works REALLY well with my Headstrong Lil' King though.


----------



## hollowbody

davetcan said:


> Not the best pic but here's where my "big" board is at right now. Our good friend Jeremy at JPFX is putting the final touches on a big ass Plexitone clone which may go into the rotation. The Fulldrive works REALLY well with my Headstrong Lil' King though.


Nice, I love my Plexitone! I've had it for years and it's pretty much the only pedal I've kept since switching to the Helix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

hollowbody said:


> Nice, I love my Plexitone! I've had it for years and it's pretty much the only pedal I've kept since switching to the Helix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually had one of JPFX's plexitone clones but it was in a smaller box and my big feet didn't get along with it. I preferred it to the real thing though, which I've owned twice. He's putting this into a bigger enclosure so that the switches are further apart, similar to the original.


----------



## juiceboxjosh

This is my latest one. Hoping it will stay the same for at least a bit.


----------



## Chitmo

juiceboxjosh said:


> This is my latest one. Hoping it will stay the same for at least a bit.


Nice board, I give it 3 weeks


----------



## juiceboxjosh

Chitmo said:


> Nice board, I give it 3 weeks


It's been 26 days since the last pedal went one. New record for me


----------



## juiceboxjosh

Oops, double post


----------



## Evilmusician

Updated from 2016 Strymon El Capistan and Xotic Ep Booster luv it!
If anyone is interested signal chain is Crybaby wah (modded for true bypass) Polytune mini-Wampler Tumnus-Input of Switch Dr-to El Capistan (El Capistan has Trs Cable into the Switcher so I can change between delays )-Out to Guitar
Loop 1 -Paul C Tim-Analogman-KOT 
Loop-2 -Xotic SP Compressor-EP Booster
Loop 3 -Eventide H9
Loop 4 - Strymon Timeline


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Did some rearranging and shuffling - gone are the MXR 10 band EQ and Envelope Filter, as well as a Ross compressor copy (since the new amp I just no longer use it). The Filter has been replaced by the Vowelizer (Coloursound Dipthronizer copy).

The new chain (right to left): Klone; tuner; EQD Organizer (not mine; use on 1 song); Vowelizer; Boss CE-2(B) copy; EQD Grand Orbiter v2; Pearl OD-5 copy (my fave OD pedal); Echo Base delay (PT based analog-modelling digital delay with modulation on the tails and all the mods); Boss DM-2W.




























In the build queue - passive rumble and noise (high and low pass) filter (almost done - working, just some tweaking and paint); Electric Mistress copy; Uglyface; Vox Repeater copy (for a friend); OCD copy; and a Stupid Simple Overdrive (modified V2 probably; maybe some v4 elements).


----------



## Adcandour

I think I'm almost there, and almost all black. Not sure how i feel about the uni-vibe. I've only had 5 minutes with it and wasn't too impressed.

The small board will come out when I want to jam with the Trio+ The idea is to use one channel from the ABY to record rhythm to one amp and then I can click to solo out of another amp. I don't like everything coming out of one speaker - it doesn't sound as good.

I also route the trio's drum and bass to my Bose speakers (trio's mixer output->Roland Quadcore->Mac->Bose) to further fill the room and keep things separate and clear.


----------



## Ti-Ron

The second board for looping is a great idea!


----------



## danielSunn0)))

The pedal board, buffer, and OCD all came from members of this here forum!!


----------



## sulphur

adcandour said:


> I think I'm almost there, and almost all black. Not sure how i feel about the uni-vibe. I've only had 5 minutes with it and wasn't too impressed.
> 
> The small board will come out when I want to jam with the Trio+ The idea is to use one channel from the ABY to record rhythm to one amp and then I can click to solo out of another amp. I don't like everything coming out of one speaker - it doesn't sound as good.
> 
> I also route the trio's drum and bass to my Bose speakers (trio's mixer output->Roland Quadcore->Mac->Bose) to further fill the room and keep things separate and clear.
> 
> 
> View attachment 56089


I run my trio through a Roland Cube Bass 30, it works well that way too.
I didn't want everything coming out of the amp for the guitar either.


----------



## hollowbody

Not a real change, more of a reorganization. Trying to make enough room for an EHX Freeze or Superego.


----------



## High/Deaf

@hollowbody Why a separate tuner? Is it hard to get to the tuner function on the Helix or is there another reason?


----------



## hollowbody

High/Deaf said:


> @hollowbody Why a separate tuner? Is it hard to get to the tuner function on the Helix or is there another reason?


No, it's actually really easy to turn the tuner on - in fact, I'm accessing the Polytune the same way I would access the built-in one (holding the bottom right switch for 2 seconds). I just don't like how the on-board tuner works. The sensitivity is off and it's actually quite hard to use. Especially on-stage, I don't want to take forever messing-around with tuning, so I'm using the Polytune instead. If they improve the tuner in an update (which they have, already, but it's still wonky), I'd definitely get rid of the Polytune and use the space instead!

The tuner is actually the only thing about the Helix that I don't love. Everything else is amazing!


----------



## rumbletone

My MIDI board: 










...and my small, mostly-DIY board:


----------



## canoeplayguitar

Just added the Arc Effects Klone from a forum member here. Loving this simple setup!


----------



## TWRC

I just finished wiring yet another iteration of my pedalboard earlier this week. Now I need to sit down and program some new patches for the Nemesis + ES-8.


----------



## vadsy

TWRC said:


> I just finished wiring yet another iteration of my pedalboard earlier this week. Now I need to sit down and program some new patches for the Nemesis + ES-8.
> 
> View attachment 57689


Oh dear Lord. 

I actually was thinking where have you been at? Haven't seen you in a while, obviously you've been really occupied with the work on that board. 

Wow!


----------



## TWRC

HAHA, not so much. All I really did was substitute my trusty Timefactor and EHX Freeze for the Nemesis. That pedal is absolutely incredible!

I've just really been busy being a dad to be entirely honest. My daughter takes up most of my time these days.


----------



## TWRC

HAHA, not so much. All I really did was substitute my trusty Timefactor and EHX Freeze for the Nemesis. That pedal is absolutely incredible!

I've just really been busy being a dad to be entirely honest. My daughter takes up most of my time these days.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Oh dear Lord.
> 
> I actually was thinking where have you been at? Haven't seen you in a while, obviously you've been really occupied with the work on that board.
> 
> Wow!


Yes, WOW indeed.

And an FMD on one board (I love my FMD) and an E-bow on another (I hate my E-bow LOL). Two things you don't see that often.


----------



## tomsy49

canoeplayguitar said:


> Just added the Arc Effects Klone from a forum member here. Loving this simple setup!


What model is your phaez amp??


----------



## canoeplayguitar

tomsy49 said:


> What model is your phaez amp??


JTM 18 and I had him lower the gain stage slightly. With built in boost and loop. Just a stellar amp.


----------



## Budda

Nothing like opening up your new power supply only to learn that Voodoo Labs doesn't include a mounting bracket! I'm waiting for the zip-ties to come home so I can at least get everything set up for practice tomorrow. Hoping there's enough power cables to wire everything up...


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Nothing like opening up your new power supply only to learn that Voodoo Labs doesn't include a mounting bracket! I'm waiting for the zip-ties to come home so I can at least get everything set up for practice tomorrow. Hoping there's enough power cables to wire everything up...


That's one of the reasons I went with the Trutone CS-12.
Only thing I don't like about the CS series is no 3prong piggyback.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Budda

bzrkrage said:


> That's one of the reasons I went with the Trutone CS-12.
> Only thing I don't like about the CS series is no 3prong piggyback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


I thought about the CS series, but at the end of the day I decided to stick with what I know works. Dan has had a 4x4 for a while with no issues.


----------



## hollowbody

Budda said:


> Nothing like opening up your new power supply only to learn that Voodoo Labs doesn't include a mounting bracket! I'm waiting for the zip-ties to come home so I can at least get everything set up for practice tomorrow. Hoping there's enough power cables to wire everything up...


The brackets aren't Voodoo Lab products AFAIK. They're pedaltrain products. The boards come with them. Or at least they used to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

Yep, VL supplies no brackets, PT does.


----------



## Budda

hollowbody said:


> The brackets aren't Voodoo Lab products AFAIK. They're pedaltrain products. The boards come with them. Or at least they used to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm! I have most of the contents from my PT-2 in front of me, time to dig around! Thanks for the heads up.

Edit: nothing at home, but I do recall something bracket-like puttering around the case. I will check the jamspace tomorrow.


----------



## KoskineN

Brought back the DOD 250 OD and just got a 201 from a fellow forumite, love those two! The 250 is very underrated as and OD/boost imo.
I nice surprise is the TC Rusty Fuzz. I got that recently, and I was quite surprised by the quality of this pedal, soundwise and built wise too.
A lot of great fuzz tones for $70 CAD! It works great with your guitar's volume knob, and this is where you can find all these different tones!










Here is another shot with my unchanged Incubus tribute board. Got pedals?


----------



## vadsy

That ^^^^ is a lot of stuff.


----------



## KoskineN

vadsy said:


> That ^^^^ is a lot of stuff.


I know, my wife is reminding me everyday


----------



## Budda

Needs more delays! 

Do.you run in stereo?


----------



## KoskineN

Budda said:


> Needs more delays!
> 
> Do.you run in stereo?


No I don't. The two boards at the bottom work together, with the Jr. going into the Pro, going into a Mesa Roadster.


----------



## Chitmo

KoskineN said:


> I know, my wife is reminding me everyday


Tell her Chitmo said to mind her own business and she'll leave you alone


----------



## KoskineN

Budda said:


> Needs more delays!
> 
> Do.you run in stereo?


No I don't. The two boards at the bottom work together, with the Jr. going into the Pro, going into a Mesa Roadster.


----------



## ampdude

Latest revisions....

The Cali76 is a new addition. Best pedal compressor I've ever used...bar none. Makes my $400 MIM Strat sound like a top of the line Custom Shop model! 

Amplified Nation Big Bloom added after the KTR. Insane harmonics. Rich lead tones even at lower volumes. 

Strymon Multi switch for real-time looping with the Timeline, without changing out of preset mode. 

Strymon Zuma power supply underneath board, replaced 2 x PP2+'s. The Zuma is MUCH quieter. No proximity buzz with the Wah, even with stacked OD pedals on. One Zuma is also a lot lighter than two PP2+'s!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

@KoskineN I love the 2 Boss Super Phasers in series on the big board there.


----------



## TWRC

@KoskineN Lemme guess, you're a Mike Einziger fan? 



KoskineN said:


> Brought back the DOD 250 OD and just got a 201 from a fellow forumite, love those two! The 250 is very underrated as and OD/boost imo.
> I nice surprise is the TC Rusty Fuzz. I got that recently, and I was quite surprised by the quality of this pedal, soundwise and built wise too.
> A lot of great fuzz tones for $70 CAD! It works great with your guitar's volume knob, and this is where you can find all these different tones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another shot with my unchanged Incubus tribute board. Got pedals?


----------



## Budda

TWRC said:


> @KoskineN Lemme guess, you're a Mike Einziger fan?


I think he mentioned being in an Incubus tribute band


----------



## TWRC

Budda said:


> I think he mentioned being in an Incubus tribute band


That makes total sense. The two phasers an Danelectro echo gave it away.


----------



## TWRC

HA, I just saw that above that photo. Reading fail.


----------



## Joey D.

Do towers count? (or maybe an altar....?)

IMG_6208 by J J, on Flickr


----------



## Ti-Ron

Joey D. said:


> Do towers count? (or maybe an altar....?)
> 
> IMG_6208 by J J, on Flickr


Is that a EGC 1000S I spy next to your tower??????????


----------



## Budda

Got my 4x4 installed this morning, currently re-stringing a guitar before we start this tour. My power cables are much neater now. I need to order a new switch for my blue sky, and have a look at my Afterneath.

I'm trying to figure out why my board works flawlessly in my basement, but will sometimes act up when I turn it on at the jamspace. Most places we play don't give me any hassle either.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Here's what I was running last night. I seriously need some new cables.


----------



## KoskineN

TWRC said:


> That makes total sense. The two phasers an Danelectro echo gave it away.


And don't forget the Gonkulator! I spent so much money on that thing at the time we were starting our band


----------



## Budda

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Here's what I was running last night. I seriously need some new cables.


Perhaps a PT-jr to go with them?


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Budda said:


> Perhaps a PT-jr to go with them?


I've got a homemade ikea-hack board right now but was too lazy to arrange it last night. Gonna invest in some cables first, then fancy board.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Budda said:


> Perhaps a PT-jr to go with them?


I've got a homemade ikea-hack board right now but was too lazy to arrange it last night. Gonna invest in some cables first, then fancy board.


----------



## Joey D.

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that a EGC 1000S I spy next to your tower??????????


It is! And an older EGC-500 behind it.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Joey D. said:


> It is! And an older EGC-500 behind it.


I hate you!
P.S. No, really, I hate you! ( I want one soooo badddddddd!!!!*#*()


----------



## Joey D.

Ti-Ron said:


> I hate you!
> P.S. No, really, I hate you! ( I want one soooo badddddddd!!!!*#*()


Believe me, if I didn't get them years ago .... I could never afford one (let alone two) now. But then again, I'll never need another guitar. Heh.


----------



## mario

Joey D. said:


> Do towers count? (or maybe an altar....?)
> 
> IMG_6208 by J J, on Flickr


Very nice board but an off topic question. Is that a Travis Bean guitar first to the left?


----------



## Joey D.

mario said:


> Very nice board but an off topic question. Is that a Travis Bean guitar first to the left?


No worries, Ti-Ron and I were just talking about that above. They're both a brand called EGC who now own the rights to and produce exacting replicas of Travis Beans. My two are a bit older and feature all-aluminum necks (and board) like Veleno's, sort of a hybrid. Check 'em out,
Electrical Guitar Company | The finest aluminum instruments


----------



## mario

Joey D. said:


> No worries, Ti-Ron and I were just talking about that above. They're both a brand called EGC who now own the rights to and produce exacting replicas of Travis Beans. My two are a bit older and feature all-aluminum necks (and board) like Veleno's, sort of a hybrid. Check 'em out,
> Electrical Guitar Company | The finest aluminum instruments


Thank you for the info...I had no idea there was a company reproducing Travis Bean guitars. I will defiantly look into it.


----------



## Chitmo

mario said:


> Thank you for the info...I had no idea there was a company reproducing Travis Bean guitars. I will defiantly look into it.


I'm way in the dark, I'd never heard of of seen any of them before. Cool gear


----------



## Joey D.

Chitmo said:


> I'm way in the dark, I'd never heard of of seen any of them before. Cool gear


Thanks! The design isn't new by any stretch, Joe Perry, Keith Richards and Bill Wyman, Ace Frehley, just to name a few, all used Travis Bean guitars back in the 70's. The design never really caught on, but people who love em love em.


----------



## bolero

this is a good thread...I just put my first pedal board together after kicking pedals, cords, and wall warts around on the floor, for years 

wow, it is much better with a single power supply. and velcro. and a pedalboard + case

to be honest I never used much aside from a wah, fuzz, and occasional univibe

but this whole pedalboard concept is amazing!

I feel like I just got back to civilization


----------



## High/Deaf

bolero said:


> this is a good thread...I just put my first pedal board together after kicking pedals, cords, and wall warts around on the floor, for years
> 
> wow, it is much better with a single power supply. and velcro. and a pedalboard + case
> 
> to be honest I never used much aside from a wah, fuzz, and occasional univibe
> 
> but this whole pedalboard concept is amazing!
> 
> I feel like I just got back to civilization


IME, it's like Tetris. When you finish a block (pedalboard), it drops away. And then you get a new one to fill up. And so on and so on.


----------



## Varc

Hey everyone, first post here! Here's my latest edition, just reworked the OD section yesterday and couldn't be happier. We'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## mhammer

Current issue of Premier Guitar mag on the newsstands now is the pedalboard issue, with readers' and name act pedalboards displayed/decoded.

Interesting, though I have to say that I'm not seeing anything better than what I see here.


----------



## High/Deaf

Tested last night. I'm happy. OCD out, Flux Drive in. EVH phaser out, Biyang phaser in.


----------



## Alex

Almost there...a couple more tweaks and should be done.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

High/Deaf said:


> Biyang phaser in.


That Biyang looks like a direct copy of a Phase 100. I have the "Analog" delay (not actually analog - there's 2 PT2399 chips in there, and not a copy of anything I know of). It was a good sounding pedal, but you get wghat you pay for (mine was like $50 shipepd new for a guy in the Hammer) - those toggle switches they use will crap out on you real quick. My advice is to figure out what setting you like and leave it there. I tried replacing the switch on my Biyang delay, but the PCB was so shoddy that I lifted a trace by accident - It's still on my bench a year later waiting for me to get around to fixing that with a short bit of wire.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

//sorry dbl post//


----------



## High/Deaf

Granny Gremlin said:


> That Biyang looks like a direct copy of a Phase 100. I have the "Analog" delay (not actually analog - there's 2 PT2399 chips in there, and not a copy of anything I know of). It was a good sounding pedal, but you get what you pay for (mine was like $50 shipepd new from a guy in the Hammer) - those toggle switches they use will crap out on you real quick. *My advice is to figure out what setting you like and leave it there. * I tried replacing the switch on my Biyang delay, but the PCB was so shoddy that I lifted a trace by accident - It's still on my bench years later waiting for me to get around to fixing that with a short bit of wire.


That's what I'll do most of the time, but while playing around with it at home I was switching it on the fly with my big toe. I don't usually play out barefoot, so that's not likely to happen anywhere but at home.


----------



## Rick31797




----------



## Granny Gremlin

OK, that ^ is slick as shit.


----------



## Chitmo

Alex said:


> Almost there...a couple more tweaks and should be done.
> 
> View attachment 66561


----------



## Ti-Ron

Rick31797 said:


>


Is that a beer table between the controller and the board?


----------



## Rick31797

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that a beer table between the controller and the board?


Beer, wine ,Liquor , whatever you desire...ha ha


----------



## High/Deaf

Rick31797 said:


> Beer, wine ,Liquor , whatever you desire...ha ha


Maybe a tips jar, with the way bar owners think we should all be self-funded.


----------



## Alex

The Yankee power supply works great and the only supply that can power my Royal Overdrive without any cabling trickery ( it can power a 18V supply up to 330mA outlet).

The cool thing about the Yankee is that it comes with a LED that can help on a dark stage. Pic was taken in a pitch black room.


----------



## Vally

Nothing to fancy, but I made it from a an aircraft honeycomb sheet laminated between some carbon fibre


----------



## bzrkrage

Vally said:


> View attachment 69073
> Nothing to fancy, but I made it from a an aircraft honeycomb sheet laminated between some carbon fibre


Not Fancy?!? That is a very tidy "ultra-light" board. Me likey!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Vally

bzrkrage said:


> Not Fancy?!? That is a very tidy "ultra-light" board. Me likey!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Very light actually, and thanks


----------



## the5chord

New pedalboard arrangement post Timeline and Big Sky.

I would like to get it down to a PT2 size again someday. It's hard to cut pedals.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I am really curious about the f*ck mini, can you compare it to something else? How are you using it?


----------



## Budda

the5chord said:


> New pedalboard arrangement post Timeline and Big Sky.
> 
> I would like to get it down to a PT2 size again someday. It's hard to cut pedals.


Try mounting power under the board to start.


----------



## the5chord

Budda said:


> Try mounting power under the board to start.


I was doing that for the longest time but then switched when I felt it was adding noise.


----------



## tomsy49

the5chord said:


> New pedalboard arrangement post Timeline and Big Sky.
> 
> I would like to get it down to a PT2 size again someday. It's hard to cut pedals.


I think you have delay covered! Haha. Some great tones on there I bet!


----------



## georgemg

I finally got around to wiring up my small board. I've had a smaller board for years for practicing at home and times when my bigger board wasn't practical for a gig/rehearsal. It used to basically be the 'leftover' board but last year I started grabbing duplicates of the 'essentials' when I found them for a good price to get a bit more consistency between the two. Still debating whether I'll add a boost pedal to the top rail, but loving this so far so I may not bother.

The chain is Korg Pitchblack Tuner > Mesa Stowaway Buffer > Retrosonic Compressor > Rockett Blue Note > Rockett Animal > Empress Tape Delay. Cables are Mogami 2319 with Redco pancake jacks, all powered up by a Voodoo Labs ISO 5. The Stowaway is running at 18 volts, and the compresser and tuner are daisy chained.


----------



## pattste




----------



## jaymeister

My wah, volume and expression pedals are off board. Power supplies mounted underneath.


----------



## Chitmo

jaymeister said:


> My wah, volume and expression pedals are off board. Power supplies mounted underneath.


Sweet board


----------



## georgemg

Added a Chicken Soup to the drive section on my main board. I was originally planning to just try it out and then keep either the Flexdrive or the Chicken Soup. After playing with all four of the Rockett drives for a bit though, I found some settings I love that don't have any overlap. Might as well just keep them all. 

I definitely need to upsize the board from the PT1 though. I still have a Memory Lane Jr, Retro Sonic Phaser, Area 51 wah and Pedal Power Digital that I'd like to include with this set up, but clearly that's not going to work with this board.


----------



## keto

Bass board, just installed the EBS cables. Have a Darkglass Alpha Omega preordered, and a few in storage I would like to deploy. I need a bigger board, I bet that's an original thought. Also used 3M Dual Lock for the first time, for the power bar and 2 DC Bricks underneath. I can say I recommend this product.


----------



## zdogma

Cool EBS cables, do they work well?


----------



## keto

I haven't even fired it up yet to test the current configuration. The cable between the heads feels very soft and pliable...I have a 'back of my mind' nagging doubt about how they will last, but we shall see. They do really make a significant difference for me as to how close I can get pedals to one another however, ie see the Chorus sandwiched between the Compressor and Aftershock.


----------



## Ti-Ron

keto said:


> Bass board, just installed the EBS cables. Have a Darkglass Alpha Omega preordered, and a few in storage I would like to deploy. I need a bigger board, I bet that's an original thought. Also used 3M Dual Lock for the first time, for the power bar and 2 DC Bricks underneath. I can say I recommend this product.


Oh, a bass board!!!!!
Tell me more about the blower box!
Is this thing cut thru the mix? 
I'M on the fence to buy one.


----------



## hollowbody

keto said:


> I haven't even fired it up yet to test the current configuration. The cable between the heads feels very soft and pliable...I have a 'back of my mind' nagging doubt about how they will last, but we shall see. They do really make a significant difference for me as to how close I can get pedals to one another however, ie see the Chorus sandwiched between the Compressor and Aftershock.


Those cables look really sweet! I might have to look them up. Where did you buy them from? I check the retailers listed on the EBS site and Full Compass in the States had the best prices.


----------



## keto

Ron - it's a fantastic pedal. Has tons of both top and low end available, I actually run the treble almost off (and it still has plenty!) but the low fairly high. It's RAT based, so has gobs of gain available, but I use it as almost more an overdrive. Nice cutting and very fat sound. There's a hyuuuuge thread on it over on talkbass, it's very well loved.

hollowbody - bassstringsonline.com Jason just got his shipment in last week and I had them in my hands 2 days ago. He's great to deal with.


----------



## Ti-Ron

keto said:


> Ron - it's a fantastic pedal. Has tons of both top and low end available, I actually run the treble almost off (and it still has plenty!) but the low fairly high. It's RAT based, so has gobs of gain available, but I use it as almost more an overdrive. Nice cutting and very fat sound. There's a hyuuuuge thread on it over on talkbass, it's very well loved.


I have an actual Rat on my bass board but my guitar miss it a lot.
So, I am on a hunt for something to replace it.

On my list I have:
Dunwichamp - Volt Thrower; not really available, new version coming.
Fuzzrocious - Cat Tail; seems nice but I'm stupid with controls and I'm scared about the 2 drive knobs.
Darkglass - B3K; Really cool specially since I'm mostly playing metal with my fingers, if it works for Alex Webster it'll works for me!
Idiotbox - Blower box; Seems really great, I play in the upper mids registry in the band and my concerns was about the presence of the pedal.


----------



## keto

To me, though it is RAT based, it doesn't really sound like a RAT. Maybe with the gain way up, but I don't use it even at noon. And, yeah, like I said, tons of top end and upper mids available, I would definitely says strong in the presence area.

I don't have any of the other 3. Got my Idiotbox off TB used for under $100, excellent value.


----------



## zurn

Flavor of the month  I bought a Mobius to remplace a bunch of modulation pedals. I'll see if it does the job.


----------



## exhausted

Took my rack apart and built a new pedalboard this weekend.


----------



## Ti-Ron

exhausted said:


> View attachment 77945
> Took my rack apart and built a new pedalboard this weekend.


Can I ask why the Topanga and Afterneath if you have a Big Sky?
Same thing for the Belle Epoch if you have a Timeline?

Is it beacause the single units have a special sounds that can't be replicate with the big guys?

No judgment here, I'm just curious.


----------



## exhausted

Ti-Ron said:


> Is it beacause the single units have a special sounds that can't be replicate with the big guys?


More because they're in front of the amp instead of in the loop which is a totally different feel. The TL and BS are for the loop.

And the Afterneath is just weird and it's own thing entirely. I have a few weird delays that can go in that slot.


----------



## Greg Ellis

I'm using this board for a 6 hour jam tomorrow, covering a wide range of stuff from Beatles, Stones, Steve Miller, Tom Petty, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles, through Sabbath, Priest, Motorhead, Alice in Chains, and also some REM, Oasis, Smashing Pumpkins, etc.

I'm playing a Tokai Strat and an Epi SG into a 65 Deluxe.

Everything on the board is powered by a Duncan DC Brick tucked under the tuner pedal, except the Holy Grail which has its own power supply.

I think I picked up pretty much everything on the board from the forums here, aside from the MXR OD which I bought new.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Budda

@Ti-Ron why does two drive knobs scare you?

Fuzzrocious stuff is awesome - it gets my vote. We love the heliotropic.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Budda said:


> @Ti-Ron why does two drive knobs scare you?
> 
> Fuzzrocious stuff is awesome - it gets my vote. We love the heliotropic.


Hahaha, I'm always confused when I look at knobs. For an unknown reason, it is not intuitive for me to tweak my sound.
My biggest nightmare, is someone that change every settings on my board...


----------



## Budda

Write down your settings then


----------



## Ti-Ron

Budda said:


> Write down your settings then


My GF said I'm impossible since I only have pics of gear and settings on my phone... and some pics of my cat, but none of her.
On the other hand, she only have pics of retro gaming stuff like passwords or selling ads of NES/SNES stuff...


----------



## Budda

My roll is mostly tour pictures haha. I somehow have settings memorized.


----------



## High/Deaf

Greg Ellis said:


> I'm using this board for a 6 hour jam tomorrow, covering a wide range of stuff from Beatles, Stones, Steve Miller, Tom Petty, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles, through Sabbath, Priest, Motorhead, Alice in Chains, and also some REM, Oasis, Smashing Pumpkins, etc.
> 
> I'm playing a Tokai Strat and an Epi SG into a 65 Deluxe.
> 
> Everything on the board is powered by a Duncan DC Brick tucked under the tuner pedal, except the Holy Grail which has its own power supply.
> 
> I think I picked up pretty much everything on the board from the forums here, aside from the MXR OD which I bought new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Don't you find it a little tough to hit the correct switch on the H2o in the heat of battle ? 

I would consider putting it front row and moving two of the four front row pedals (say, comp and line driver) to the back row. Both of those switches would be easy to get at on the back row and the H2O would be much easier to get at. I guess it depends on what you step on the most.

PS: I have a Super Comp as well and love it. Second to my Ego, it is my fave comp. Easy to set up and works great with my style of playing.


----------



## Greg Ellis

> High/Deaf: Don't you find it a little tough to hit the correct switch on the H2o in the heat of battle ?


Naw. Those two pedals in the back are the tallest ones in the bunch, so they stick up above the rest. It's a completely flat board, not propped up on an angle like some.

Besides, I don't often toggle chorus or echo (or reverb, for that matter) in the middle of a song.

Those are more 'set it and forget it' effects for me.

It's the drive and boost pedals that get kicked on and off most frequently.


----------



## Dorian2

I don't know why I come in to this damn thread anymore. It just makes me jealous.

Here's my setup for generally any tunes I play, A/B'd to a Blackstar and a Blues Junior:


----------



## High/Deaf

Greg Ellis said:


> Naw. Those two pedals in the back are the tallest ones in the bunch, so they stick up above the rest. It's a completely flat board, not propped up on an angle like some.
> 
> Besides, I don't often toggle chorus or echo (or reverb, for that matter) in the middle of a song.
> 
> Those are more 'set it and forget it' effects for me.
> 
> It's the drive and boost pedals that get kicked on and off most frequently.


Cool! I often profess to having a complete lack of coordination/timing from the waste down. I can't dance either - thankfully! Even tap tempos are a challenge to me - I love TC's 'swipe the muted strings' tempo setting pedals because I'm such a klutz with my feet.


----------



## keto

Ti-Ron said:


> Hahaha, I'm always confused when I look at knobs. For an unknown reason, it is not intuitive for me to tweak my sound.
> My biggest nightmare, is someone that change every settings on my board...


Do you know what a grease pencil is? Also known as a China marker. About $1 each at Staples or Michaels or Amazon. My pedal knobs keep getting moved around in transport, as I use a soft case and they get bumped easily, plus I have the bad habit of throwing my cords in that bag on top of the pedals. I'm going to start using a white grease pencil to mark my settings - it wipes away if you need to sell the pedal or change setting. The other thing you see even pros do is masking or painters tape with knobs/settings drawn on and stuck somewhere on the pedal, sometimes right over top of the knobs even which also helps prevent them turning.


----------



## bolero

hey that's a good idea Keto!

I finally caved & put together a pedalboard...am having the same issues, and once you get more than a couple pedals on there it's a hassle to go thru & check them all, each time you set up

here's a pic...I will eventually mount the power supply underneath. 

But it's an older pedaltrain so I'll have to hog out holes myself, and also raise it up with feet as it's not quite high enough


----------



## zurn




----------



## Alex

The FX8 set up is completed. Lots of cables (7) going into and from the FX8 but provides a lot of flexibility - FX loop and both relays in the FX8 are in operation which allows channel switching and enabling boost functions from the amp directly from the FX8.


----------



## Shooter177

[/URL][/IMG]
This weeks configuration! All in a Sig custom flat board


----------



## Chitmo

I probably don't "need" a mini board since I don't leave the house to play, but in case I do some day here we are  It's just waiting on some patch cables which should be here next week.


----------



## Shooter177

Ok it didn't last the full week!


----------



## bzrkrage

Of all the pedals, this is my "old school" pedalboard. On a board.
'83 CP-9>'90 TS-9> V1 OCD> EHX Bad Stone reissue> DM-2w(had my '87 DD-3 die today, anybody want a project?)










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## the5chord

Ti-Ron said:


> I am really curious about the f*ck mini, can you compare it to something else? How are you using it?


Sorry just saw this. I used the mini as a sort pre-amp for my delays. The eq worked for me to make small changes. It's a jfet based overdrive. I found it pretty bright. It has a bit of a loose breakup sound but right on the edge of break up worked well with my Vox amps. I do find it a little redundant since I have the SDD-3000 which has a preamp I like a little better. So I have since sold the mini to someone who wanted it more. Ill probably regret that eventually.


----------



## bzrkrage

Big boards revamp #…… I'm just going to start dating them, I've run outta numbers!
Revamp April '17. (Thanks for the Wamplers peeps!)








Lights!!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan

This is the simplest and most straightforward my board has been in quite awhile, and I love it. Big thanks to @sulphur for being open to a multi pedal trade that made this come true. It's set up right now for use with my Super Sonic with the top row running into the FX loop. Switching over to my Reinhardt or Pro Jnr is as simple as adding one cable between the bottom left OCD and the EP boost, everything then runs into the front of the amp.

I don't really need the Golden Brownie on there but it sounds so good I can't take it off


----------



## sulphur

You need more dirt!

Two OCDs? One into each amp?


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> You need more dirt!
> 
> Two OCDs? One into each amp?


 Can never have too much dirt. I actually like stacking OCD's, my favourite stacking pedals. This is set up with one to push and one to pull, if and when necessary 

I'm likely going to change the Red Repeat, which sounds great by the way, for either a ML JR or a Skreddy Echo, mainly because I like a bit of modulation on my delays. No rush though, the RR really does sound good.


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Can never have too much dirt. I actually like stacking OCD's, my favourite stacking pedals. This is set up with one to push and one to pull, if and when necessary
> 
> I'm likely going to change the Red Repeat, which sounds great by the way, for either a ML JR or a Skreddy Echo, mainly because I like a bit of modulation on my delays. No rush though, the RR really does sound good.


I too like the OCD I have here for stacking, great low gainer.

If you want to swap out for that Ibanez here, that does have modulation and tap tempo.
Let me know, I didn't mind that RR for the PT1, a good fit.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> I too like the OCD I have here for stacking, great low gainer.
> 
> If you want to swap out for that Ibanez here, that does have modulation and tap tempo.
> Let me know, I didn't mind that RR for the PT1, a good fit.


Cheers. I'm going to hold out for one of my two favourite of all time delays though. This board is so close to being perfect for me that I'd like to get that final piece and say "done"! (yeah right) I'm working a deal on TGP for one of them right now so fingers crossed. I've also still got the MS70-CDR on my small board to fall back on. I can't say enough good things about that pedal.


----------



## Shooter177

Ok it lasted almost two weeks this time!


----------



## chuck_zc

Finally settled on my board. Just waiting to pick up an analog delay later today. The signal chain is Decimator, EWS Little Fuzzy Drive, TU3, MojoMojo, Hellbender, Switchblade, Atomic Booster, ModFactor


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

Just finished wiring this up today. Plan on adding a Cornish G-2 when my gear funds are replenished. Maybe a reverb as well. 
I am running the OD through the Mobius pre/post so I can run various modulation before or after.


----------



## Chitmo

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Just finished wiring this up today. Plan on adding a Cornish G-2 when my gear funds are replenished. Maybe a reverb as well.
> I am running the OD through the Mobius pre/post so I can run various modulation before or after.


It's not finished, you still have space


----------



## Budda

__
http://instagr.am/p/BUaMjXvhbtk/


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUaMjXvhbtk/


Needs more verb


----------



## Budda

Chitmo said:


> Needs more verb


*uses more than one bank*


----------



## tomsy49

Budda said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUaMjXvhbtk/


I am curious what you use the caverns and afterneath for that you aren't able to get with the timeline/big sky? Or is it just a matter of having a couple go to settings on each that you don't want to have to try to work out on the strymons?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Not to answer for @Budda , but sometimes you need 2 different delay times for example. I have 2 delays on my board as well.


----------



## Budda

tomsy49 said:


> I am curious what you use the caverns and afterneath for that you aren't able to get with the timeline/big sky? Or is it just a matter of having a couple go to settings on each that you don't want to have to try to work out on the strymons?


The afterneath is its own beast. The big sky has a similar type, but it's not the same type of insanity.

The keeley is there as my bright analog delay and regular plate reverb. I did an 8 day tour where that was my only delay. It works very well as a backup in case anything happens. It also lets me stack delays or reverbs with the other two.

I have the big sky feeding the caverns, but I may put the caverns before the timeline.

Having both big pedals on the bottom makes me a lot more curious about a 4-button MIDI controller haha.


----------



## davetcan

Used this at practice the other night. Simple and very effective. All I need really.


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Used this at practice the other night. Simple and very effective. All I need really.


We all know what we "All I need really".... but.......it's pedals!!!
There MUST be MORE!!!!!!


Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> Used this at practice the other night. Simple and very effective. All I need really.


Your Klone settings are... interessing.


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Your Klone settings are... interessing.


It's truly transparent 


Actual settings for home use are gain = 11 0'clock, treble = 10 o'clock, volume to suit the occasion, usually around noon. 

Live with the band I roll the treble up to about 2 o'clock and add a touch more gain. I use it as a solo boost and it sits in the mix perfectly this way. Cuts through but without harsh or overly bright highs. Excellent pedal.


----------



## Budda

I still miss my ML jr a bit *sigh* I need to find the TL copy settinga haha.


----------



## amagras

davetcan said:


> Used this at practice the other night. Simple and very effective. All I need really.


I love this pedalboard


----------



## amagras

I'm making a little one for the fx loop, this is how it looks so far


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Used this at practice the other night. Simple and very effective. All I need really.



Ha! Your alway's going on about being retired and watching the pennies and you get a Klon (the real deal).

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> Ha! Your alway's going on about being retired and watching the pennies and you get a Klon (the real deal).
> 
> Congrats and enjoy.


LOL, no it is NOT, just another fake, although a damn good one.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> LOL, no it is NOT, just another fake, although a damn good one.


Wow...I had no idea that they did that. At one time I had the real one and it looked just like that.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> Wow...I had no idea that they did that. At one time I had the real one and it looked just like that.


Just released. I've been on the waiting list since last September. Beautiful build quality and sounds terrific. The 2 KTR's I had sounded as good but the build quality didn't impress me. No way I can justify spending $2 - $3k for an original.


----------



## amagras

davetcan said:


> LOL, no it is NOT, just another fake, although a damn good one.


For the record, I still love it.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Just released. I've been on the waiting list since last September. Beautiful build quality and sounds terrific. The 2 KTR's I had sounded as good but the build quality didn't impress me. No way I can justify spending $2 - $3k for an original.


When you get a chance could you PM me the link to get on this waiting list?


----------



## vokey design

mario said:


> When you get a chance could you PM me the link to get on this waiting list?


Email Nik with your request. 

[email protected]
Ordering Information | Ceriatone


----------



## Chitmo

Added a Flint to the PT Nano and I'm still seeking a power supply, tuner and cables for the big boy


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> Just released. I've been on the waiting list since last September. Beautiful build quality and sounds terrific. The 2 KTR's I had sounded as good but the build quality didn't impress me. No way I can justify spending $2 - $3k for an original.


Hey Dave, I'm curious. How does this stack up to your other Klones? I believe you had both a Stud and a Ponyboy? 

This tempts me. But the size is usually an issue on my boards. Not to mention the waiting list. Nick/Ceriatone is sure building a great reputation. I gotta say, I'd really love to try his small D*mble clone, too.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Hey Dave, I'm curious. How does this stack up to your other Klones? I believe you had both a Stud and a Ponyboy?
> 
> This tempts me. But the size is usually an issue on my boards. Not to mention the waiting list. Nick/Ceriatone is sure building a great reputation. I gotta say, I'd really love to try his small D*mble clone, too.


It's better than most (I've had a LOT) and ranks up there with my two favourites, the KTR and Aluminum Falcon 1. Excellent pedal but it is a big sucker, just like the original


----------



## Budda

Im sorry a true klon costs how much now??

"We sold our tour van!" "Oh cool, what did you replace it with?" "A real Klon!" - the x files *spooky music*


----------



## Guest




----------



## knight_yyz

A work in progress. Leaving space for a Zendrive or a simble. Made it at work, front back and sides are 1/2" aluminum, the slats 1/4". It's a bit heavy but I didn't make it for travelling. I cheated with the diamond comp. The back plate has thick rubber feet so can't Velcro, so found an unused Hammond box and traded bottoms. Original is in the box if I decide to let it go. The bottom is green but you can't tell.


----------



## High/Deaf

knight_yyz said:


> I cheated with the diamond comp. The back plate has thick rubber feet so can't Velcro, so found an unused Hammond box and traded bottoms. Original is in the box if I decide to let it go. The bottom is green but you can't tell.


Great idea. And not cheating at all. Helps keep the comp minty for down the road.


----------



## exhausted

An update. Already out of date though.


----------



## Ti-Ron

exhausted said:


> An update. Already out of date though.
> View attachment 95769


Nice board!
Can you tell me where you got the footswitch candy, please?
Thanks!


----------



## exhausted

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board!
> Can you tell me where you got the footswitch candy, please?
> Thanks!


The buttons on some of the foot switches? Barefootbuttons.com


----------



## sulphur

I think that Scott at AYSR has those available, I couldn't fin them on the site though.
Axe... And You Shall Receive | The finest selection of Boutique and Vintage Guitar Effects, Guitars and Amplifiers


----------



## bzrkrage

Deal came thru on the Big Sky.
So, Big board June '17.









Little gig board June '17.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vokey design

exhausted said:


> An update. Already out of date though.
> View attachment 95769


This board is so neat and tidy it looks fake lol. Looks like a board that was made for NAMM by to display a power supply or something. 
Looks great.


----------



## exhausted

vokey design said:


> This board is so neat and tidy it looks fake lol. Looks like a board that was made for NAMM by to display a power supply or something.
> Looks great.


it's my ocd.


----------



## davetcan

Latest iteration, just need to clean up the wiring but it sounds great.


----------



## sulphur

@davetcan 

How do you like the Cleanness, what are you using it for, a boost?


----------



## davetcan

Love it, using it as EQ/Boost. Really great pedal.

I'm actually having trouble with it at the moment, the power input connector has to be between 12 and 6 o'clock to work, and the output jack cuts in and out if moved slightly, LOL. Tried to contact Ryan but no luck so far via email, and I don't do Facebook. It's the only one of Ryan's pedals I've ever had trouble with, and I've had quite a few over the years. Everything "looks" good inside and I've cleaned both jacks and power connection. Hopefully he'll check his email soon.


----------



## sulphur

Ah, not good. 

Before his move to BC, he seemed a lot more available at one time.
A few years ago, I'd emailed him on a Saturday and had a response the next day.
I think that he's has enough dealers to supply now and is kept busy keeping up with orders.

He used to be in the ILF forum all the time until a few years ago, since the move.
He may even be vacationing right now, who knows. He's usually prompt in his replies.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> Ah, not good.
> 
> Before his move to BC, he seemed a lot more available at one time.
> A few years ago, I'd emailed him on a Saturday and had a response the next day.
> I think that he's has enough dealers to supply now and is kept busy keeping up with orders.
> 
> He used to be in the ILF forum all the time until a few years ago, since the move.
> He may even be vacationing right now, who knows. He's usually prompt in his replies.


He's active on facebook, at least he was yesterday, I just can't post there as i closed my account years ago. The pedal works fine as long as i don't jar it


----------



## sulphur

I see a lot of Instagram action on his FB page.


----------



## knight_yyz

Added an 8 loop switcher. A bit of overkill but I'd rather have a few empty spots just in case. I hate the location of the input and output jacks on the PXL8. They should be on the sides. So I'm using my compressor pedal as the input jack and the Trio out jack. So trio and comp are on all the time.


----------



## Shooter177

New board, lights, and pedal power!
The fat sandwich and the cool cat trem are to be replaced, with I don't know what yet!


----------



## Ronbeast

davetcan said:


> Latest iteration, just need to clean up the wiring but it sounds great.


How are you finding that boss wah? I own one as well, but I don't use enough wah to really run it through its paces. Any opinions?


----------



## davetcan

Ronbeast said:


> How are you finding that boss wah? I own one as well, but I don't use enough wah to really run it through its paces. Any opinions?


Actually I'm in the same boat as you. It sounds "OK" and the smaller footprint is a good thing. I use it on only 2 songs so it hardly justifies anything high end. I recently sold an RMC10 which was the best I've owned but completely wasted with this particular band. If I could find another BBE Ben Wah for a reasonable price I'd snap it up though, almost as good as the RMC and a ton cheaper.


----------



## exhausted

Rebuilt. The last pedalboard itself left a bit to be desired. Rebuilt on a pedaltrain and upgraded to a Musicomlab switcher.


----------



## LexxM3

exhausted said:


> Rebuilt. The last pedalboard itself left a bit to be desired. Rebuilt on a pedaltrain and upgraded to a Musicomlab switcher.
> View attachment 101577
> View attachment 101585
> View attachment 101593


I can see why you're @exhausted! Wow!


----------



## Guest

exhausted said:


> Rebuilt. The last pedalboard itself left a bit to be desired. Rebuilt on a pedaltrain and upgraded to a Musicomlab switcher.
> View attachment 101577
> View attachment 101585
> View attachment 101593


What a great board. I dumped all my George L cables because they were always failing and YES I was putting them together properly and testing them...


----------



## exhausted

Player99 said:


> What a great board. I dumped all my George L cables because they were always failing and YES I was putting them together properly and testing them...


Thanks. I've had good luck with them. Building this one for instance I only had one cable I needed to redo. Too much invested in the connectors to switch right now.


----------



## Guest

exhausted said:


> Thanks. I've had good luck with them. Building this one for instance I only had one cable I needed to redo. Too much invested in the connectors to switch right now.


I found they would work when I made them, but later on they would become intermittent. I just watched a couple of vids on making them. I may give them another shot.


----------



## bzrkrage

exhausted said:


> Rebuilt. The last pedalboard itself left a bit to be desired. Rebuilt on a pedaltrain and upgraded to a Musicomlab switcher.
> View attachment 101577
> View attachment 101585
> View attachment 101593


Magic, just awesome.
The MorningStar, how's it compared with Disaster Area stuff?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## exhausted

bzrkrage said:


> Magic, just awesome.
> The MorningStar, how's it compared with Disaster Area stuff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


The Morningstar is far superior in my opinion because the switches can be programming to do absolutely anything. And can be labelled as well. As far as customization it's on the same level as the RJM mastermind stuff. I looked at the disaster stuff very closely but found this and haven't regretted it at all. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BVyPMmRg1LH/


----------



## vokey design

exhausted said:


> Rebuilt. The last pedalboard itself left a bit to be desired. Rebuilt on a pedaltrain and upgraded to a Musicomlab switcher.
> View attachment 101577
> View attachment 101585
> View attachment 101593


Wow, what are you using to power this monster?


----------



## exhausted

vokey design said:


> Wow, what are you using to power this monster?


Currently a pedal power 2 plus, a digital and some careful daisy chaining. I'm upgrading to strymon power supplies shortly though.


----------



## hollowbody

Wow, @exhausted, what a killer board! I love the Musicomlab stuff myself - great choice!

What are the two wheel pedals? Volume and Expression I'm guessing? Never seen those before.

Also, what's the silver box on the left side?


----------



## exhausted

hollowbody said:


> Wow, @exhausted, what a killer board! I love the Musicomlab stuff myself - great choice!
> 
> What are the two wheel pedals? Volume and Expression I'm guessing? Never seen those before.
> 
> Also, what's the silver box on the left side?


Thank you. The roller pedals are volume and expression made by Classic Audio Effects. They work well once you get used to them. The silver box is a rehoused Black Russian big muff.


----------



## JC103

@exhausted great work, that board is a thing of beauty!! What are the dimensions?


----------



## exhausted

JC103 said:


> @exhausted great work, that board is a thing of beauty!! What are the dimensions?


Thank you. It's a pedaltrain pro so 32" x 16".


----------



## Budda

Holy shit exhausted that board is awesome.


----------



## exhausted

Budda said:


> Holy shit exhausted that board is awesome.


Thank you. It's a bit ridiculous but very fun to use.


----------



## Budda

Ridiculous isnt always a negative quality  (see Ken Block's cars as a fine example).


----------



## exhausted

Here's my power upgrade and some Mad Max / Red Green modifications.


----------



## bzrkrage

exhausted said:


> Here's my power upgrade and some Mad Max / Red Green modifications.
> 
> View attachment 102289


So "bye-bye" Voodoo, hello Zuma!

The Zuma daisychains the 2 Ojai?
That's cool. A great reason to up grade.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## exhausted

bzrkrage said:


> So "bye-bye" Voodoo, hello Zuma!
> 
> The Zuma daisychains the 2 Ojai?
> That's cool. A great reason to up grade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Yep. They just weren't cutting it anymore. Noticeable quieter noise floor now. Yeah the Ojai can just daisy chain off a Zuma ad infinitum.


----------



## sulphur

Here's a mock up of the PT1, the other one. 










Power supplies yet to added and wired up, it may be tight.
I have some EBS Flats to go on there, hopefully that helps.


----------



## sulphur

The PT Pro at home, the mothership. 










And the whole band...


----------



## Budda

@exhausted I wish I could get my power cables that cleanly tied up  I don't know how people do it.


----------



## exhausted

Budda said:


> @exhausted I wish I could get my power cables that cleanly tied up  I don't know how people do it.


Adding those plates to the bottom creates a channel where all the excess cable gets stuffed so it's not as neat as it looks but it's somewhat hidden.


----------



## Adcandour

Considering a vintage dynacomp to round out the board. Just got the envelope filter today. Gotta be honest - it wipes the guyatone WR2 away. 

Clean, simple, battery powered, vintage, and full of tone:


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> Considering a vintage dynacomp to round out the board. Just got the envelope filter today. Gotta be honest - it wipes the guyatone WR2 away.
> 
> Clean, simple, battery powered, vintage, and full of tone:
> View attachment 105753


Cool board, needs a carbon copy though


----------



## luker0

It has started....I picked up the board and had case for next to nothing. Then a guy in my hood listed a few pedals that I wanted....missing a Boss FV500 that can be a master volume for my amp, and maybe a delay pedal, and maybe a tube screamer....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> Cool board, needs a carbon copy though


My mxr delay is in the loop


----------



## vokey design

Here is my home made board.


----------



## bzrkrage

vokey design said:


> Here is my home made board.


Nice bud. Is it heavy? (Without pedals)


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## vokey design

bzrkrage said:


> Nice bud. Is it heavy? (Without pedals)
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


I did not weigh it but to me it feels no heavier than the pedal train junior it replaced.


----------



## Chitmo

Arrangement of the week


----------



## Shooter177

This weeks rendition! I added the quantum leap delay, I'm still fuigreing out how to use it but it does some cool stuff


----------



## Shooter177

Let's try this? https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/0T424c


----------



## KoskineN

Latest version since I got the Brothers. Now waiting for a Gigrig Quartermaster 6 to replace the Loop-Master. The Brothers is awesome. Sold my King of Tone to get it, and so far, no regret (but put my name on the list again to get another one eventually). I'm also waiting for a new Foxrox Octron 3 to come in soon.


----------



## Crabby

This setup is sounding pretty sweet. I'm a bit OCD about having a clean and tidy board.


----------



## Budda

I just had to trouble-shoot as I had some cables that were being a bit finnicky. Swapped them out for the other ones that Greco had made, and hopefully that solves things for the next long while. I'm also considering consolidating my OCD + Micro Amp for the Full-drive 3 that's recently come out.


----------



## KoskineN

Wife is away, the little one is sleeping and daddy has been able to finish his board  I'm very, very happy with the QMX6, that thing is great. 
Everything sounds a little bit clearer now, and I think that the buffer in the Flint is doing a good job. I pre-ordered a Chase Tone Secret Preamp,
so I can't wait to hear what this pedal will bring to my sound.


----------



## exhausted

Did a rebuild to make it easier to access the ricochet and the Strymons. Two guest loop jacks off on the right. Just waiting for a right angle TRS cable for the expression pedal.


----------



## davetcan

exhausted said:


> Did a rebuild to make it easier to access the ricochet and the Strymons. Two guest loop jacks off on the right. Just waiting for a right angle TRS cable for the expression pedal.
> 
> View attachment 117713
> View attachment 117721


Holy Moly!


----------



## Chitmo

exhausted said:


> Did a rebuild to make it easier to access the ricochet and the Strymons. Two guest loop jacks off on the right. Just waiting for a right angle TRS cable for the expression pedal.
> 
> View attachment 117713
> View attachment 117721


@sulphur why isn't your board this tidy?


----------



## sulphur

Chitmo said:


> @sulphur why isn't your board this tidy?


I think that I'm doing this wrong.


----------



## bzrkrage

Umm, Sept 4/17










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Budda

I don't think I'd be able to use that without accidentally changing settings. Actually, I know I'd bump things


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> I don't think I'd be able to use that without accidentally changing settings. Actually, I know I'd bump things


To be honest,most of the footwork happens at the Midi controller, drive & expression.
Everything is banked & preset.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Budda

Why not move the midi pedals to the top, out of the way then?


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Why not move the midi pedals to the top, out of the way then?


No, the bottom right is where I do most of the tap dance., so I don't knock any of the one settings on the OTHER pedals.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## theroan




----------



## Ti-Ron

I am curious, isn't the Helix produce some sounds like the super ego or you are using the super ego for super weird sounds?


----------



## theroan

The SuperEgo is like a granular synth, it takes slice of something you play and drones it out forever. So I'll take a drone of a chord in the key we're playing in and then play over it. It's an essential pedal if you're doing anything ambient.


----------



## Ti-Ron

theroan said:


> The SuperEgo is like a granular synth, it takes slice of something you play and drones it out forever. So I'll take a drone of a chord in the key we're playing in and then play over it. It's an essential pedal if you're doing anything ambient.


Oh, so it is a Freeze on steroids!!!
Must. Resist.


----------



## Budda

theroan said:


> The SuperEgo is like a granular synth, it takes slice of something you play and drones it out forever. So I'll take a drone of a chord in the key we're playing in and then play over it. It's an essential pedal if you're doing anything ambient.


I do a lot of ambient stuff, but none of it requires a droning note. There's also the hold/persist function on the big sky.


----------



## Chitmo

I'm really digging having a small board and keeping a selection of pedals around the house. Swap things up as my mood changes. Here's this week's flavor


----------



## hollowbody

theroan said:


>


I really want a Superego to use with my Helix! Need to free-up some pedalboard space first


----------



## theroan

hollowbody said:


> I really want a Superego to use with my Helix! Need to free-up some pedalboard space first


The someone on the ALL-BUTTONS facebook group has one for sale for $200


----------



## hollowbody

theroan said:


> The someone on the ALL-BUTTONS facebook group has one for sale for $200


I LITERALLY saw that ad a few minutes after I posted. 

I might have to scoop that. I really might.


----------



## sulphur

I recently completed this board for the Tallboy...










All cables are EBS Flats, cool units.


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> I don't think I'd be able to use that without accidentally changing settings. Actually, I know I'd bump things


You were right. 
Waaaay too confusing.

So, reconfigured Sept 8/17










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Almost done! I'll add a small tap tempo switch on the chase bliss midi box and that's it (no other place to add it)


----------



## Budda

Nice! Vincent, how do you like that ES-5?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Vincent Boissinot said:


> Almost done! I'll add a small tap tempo switch on the chase bliss midi box and that's it (no other place to add it)
> View attachment 120417


I will to try the Tonal Recall but my wallet is scared!


----------



## Budda

Ti-Ron said:


> I will to try the Tonal Recall but my wallet is scared!


I have a friend in Boston with one, but I can never tell how it sounds because one of 15 other pedals is on at the same time


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Budda said:


> Nice! Vincent, how do you like that ES-5?


I'm still learning how it works, there's so many things you can do with it. As far as build quality/features goes, i'm really satisfied with it. I think i have a pretty versatile and powerful setup with the Strymon and Chase Bliss with midi control. The spot where the EQD Spires is going to be many "temporary" pedal spot


----------



## Chitmo

2 is better than one right? All my in front pedals on the Nano plus and the Nano is in the loop.


----------



## davetcan

Todays version. Quite happy with this.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Todays version.


What time should we expect you to post a pic of the new, revised "tomorrow's version"? 

As you can read, I took your bait..hook,line and sinker!!....LOL


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> What time should we expect you to post a pic of the new, revised "tomorrow's version"?
> 
> As you can read, I took your bait..hook,line and sinker!!....LOL


Well, Jock and I just did yet another trade so this may change as soon as Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Well, Jock and I just did yet another trade so this may change as soon as Wednesday or Thursday


WOW...You WERE serious!

Never a dull moment in the @davetcan household...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> WOW...You WERE serious!
> 
> Never a dull moment in the @davetcan household...LOL
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well I don't actually play guitar, I just like to play with all kinds of different gear  It's a nasty habit.


----------



## Chitmo

And for the Tuesday selection...


----------



## Kameron

I just started making a board, here's where I'm at now;


http://imgur.com/kSNXizw


I'm going to canadian tire tomorrow to get black paint and varnish, as well I have some strips of Velcro lying around out in the garage. 
Any suggestions on what pedals I should get to start out? So far I'm looking at these:

Behringer - Vintage Analog Delay Effects Pedal
Behringer - Vintage Tube Overdrive Effects Pedal
Behringer - Hell Bebe Ultimate Wah-Wah Pedal with Optical Control

Tell me what you think about those and any other opinions on what I should add to my board. Thanks in advance
~kameron


----------



## Kameron

Added some wood filler. Going to Canadian tire today for the paint, I'll post the final product



http://imgur.com/id%3Da%252Fu4dlq%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## vokey design

Built myself another board over the weekend, my old one was too big for what I need and I kept trying to fill it up to satisfy my OCD. 

This one is much smaller, basically a metro 24 with a couple of tweaks. I made it one inch deeper and set it on an 8* incline like the standard PT boards. With the incline a power supply will fit underneath it. 

The two middle rows will be covered with Velcro so they were left flat black. If you need Velcro you should check out Reverb. I got some official pedaltrain Velcro with free shipping, actually cheaper than what they sell at Home Depot. 

On the board are the permanent fixtures with a decent selection of dirt to swap in and out as I get bored.


----------



## marconaz

Here's mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Fisher

Well just starting back so I am working with this happily. I am sure it will grow (yes I know I am using really cheap cables)


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## keto

^^ High end minimalism at its very finest!


----------



## vokey design

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 127241


I was wondering if that would go on the nano or nano plus


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> I was wondering if that would go on the nano or nano plus


Nano plus is gonzo, went to @sulphur in exchange for a power supply for an inbound temple audio duo 24. I'm still gonna keep things to 4 or 5 pedals, but I'm on the hunt for a big box DMM.... That and the Klon will eat half the board alone.


----------



## davetcan

Really loving this pedal combination but not happy with the board layout yet, still needs some work. The PT mini version down below is really great and with the 2 Volto's powering it it's very portable and flexible.



http://imgur.com/AZe7kL2




http://imgur.com/q41DWZ9


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Really loving this pedal combination but not happy with the board layout yet
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AZe7kL2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q41DWZ9


I feel your pain Dave, pedal board layouts are always hard for me. 

The sideways pedals are driving you nuts right? My OCD prevents me from putting anything sideways ... I also have a hard time using more than one type of patch cable and ...


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> I feel your pain Dave, pedal board layouts are always hard for me.
> 
> The sideways pedals are driving you nuts right? My OCD prevents me from putting anything sideways ... I also have a hard time using more than one type of patch cable and ...


I have the same OCD


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> I feel your pain Dave, pedal board layouts are always hard for me.
> 
> The sideways pedals are driving you nuts right? My OCD prevents me from putting anything sideways ... I also have a hard time using more than one type of patch cable and ...





Chitmo said:


> I have the same OCD


Absolutely, both of you 

Here's another attempt. Dropped the Wah off to the side for now, which will allow me to add a switcher on the bottom rail if i go that route. The wah is an RMC2 that I just picked up from @Roryfan and is my favourite wah of all time, just perfect for me tonally. Due to it's age it does not have a buffer, however, so it washes out the Muffulletta, or vice versa, hardly any wah effect when the fuzz is engaged. I threw the Boss EQ in between them and it certainly helps. I just leave it off to act as a buffer. I may add a buffer circuit to the wah as long is it won't mess with the tone.

Once this is all settled I'll address the patch cables, LOL.


----------



## bzrkrage

vokey design said:


> I feel your pain Dave, pedal board layouts are always hard for me.
> 
> The sideways pedals are driving you nuts right? My OCD prevents me from putting anything sideways ... I also have a hard time using more than one type of patch cable and ...


Can you see what’s wrong with THIS picture?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan

immediately. Upside down is a no no 



bzrkrage said:


> Can you see what’s wrong with THIS picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> immediately. Upside down is a no no


Don't forget that the big sky and mobius are not perfectly aligned


----------



## John Fisher

what is the pedal that looks like a boot cleaner?(grey and black upper level? thanks)


----------



## davetcan

John Fisher said:


> what is the pedal that looks like a boot cleaner?(grey and black upper level? thanks)


Expression pedal.


----------



## vokey design

John Fisher said:


> what is the pedal that looks like a boot cleaner?(grey and black upper level? thanks)


LMGTFY


----------



## John Fisher

Thanks ..... I cant google if i cannot read any name on the pedal. My bad eyes and a limited zoom on the forum i guess. Even i am not usually that lazy lol


----------



## Roryfan

davetcan said:


> Dropped the Wah off to the side for now, which will allow me to add a switcher on the bottom rail if i go that route. The wah is an RMC2 that I just picked up from @Roryfan and is my favourite wah of all time, just perfect for me tonally. Due to it's age it does not have a buffer, however, so it washes out the Muffulletta, or vice versa, hardly any wah effect when the fuzz is engaged. I threw the Boss EQ in between them and it certainly helps. I just leave it off to act as a buffer. I may add a buffer circuit to the wah as long is it won't mess with the tone.
> 
> Once this is all settled I'll address the patch cables, LOL.


Glad you're digging the wah, Dave. A loop switcher should solve that wah/fuzz issue if you put the wah & fuzz in their own loops (I'd still keep the fuzz first). I got a Gig Rig Quarter Master 6 from @sorbz62 that worked quite nicely for me. Here are my loops:

1) Tuner/bypass
2) Fuzz
3) Wah
4) OD/boost
5) Modulation
6) Delay


----------



## JC103

marconaz said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! How much was the Gigrig Quartermaster?


----------



## vokey design

The QMs do look nice, especially the new ones with the flip/flop feature.
QuarterMaster QMX


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> The QMs do look nice, especially the new ones with the flip/flop feature.
> QuarterMaster QMX


Exactly what I've been thinking of. No suppliers over here that i can see so it looks like overseas shipping or hope for a used one to pop up.


----------



## davetcan

Roryfan said:


> Glad you're digging the wah, Dave. A loop switcher should solve that wah/fuzz issue if you put the wah & fuzz in their own loops (I'd still keep the fuzz first). I got a Gig Rig Quarter Master 6 from @sorbz62 that worked quite nicely for me. Here are my loops:
> 
> 1) Tuner/bypass
> 2) Fuzz
> 3) Wah
> 4) OD/boost
> 5) Modulation
> 6) Delay


Fuzz in front of wah was my next step, which i just did, and it sounds much better there.


----------



## Roryfan

JC103 said:


> Nice! How much was the Gigrig Quartermaster?


I got the 6 looper as a trade for an EVH Flanger, which I later replaced with an ADA.


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Fuzz in front of wah was my next step, which i just did, and it sounds much better there.


I’ll give that a try today, thanks Dave.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## KoskineN

Just got the Analogman Sunbender 1.5....WOW, I Love that thing! Nice nasty sounds, and the cleanup is awesome. I'm also really happy with the Secret Preamp. I now believe the hype around that pedal. It adds that something that just make everything sounds better.

I recently got a Vibe Machine from Drybell, but I decided to keep my good old Deja Vibe. The Vibe Machine is a very good pedal, but I like the Fulltone better. I felt that it has a warmer sound and mix better with my drive pedals.


----------



## davetcan

Great board! How are you liking the Gigrig and where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?

Also what are your thoughts on the Friedman?




KoskineN said:


> Just got the Analogman Sunbender 1.5....WOW, I Love that thing! Nice nasty sounds, and the cleanup is awesome. I'm also really happy with the Secret Preamp. I now believe the hype around that pedal. It adds that something that just make everything sounds better.
> 
> I recently got a Vibe Machine from Drybell, but I decided to keep my good old Deja Vibe. The Vibe Machine is a very good pedal, but I like the Fulltone better. I felt that it has a warmer sound and mix better with my drive pedals.


----------



## KoskineN

davetcan said:


> Great board! How are you liking the Gigrig and where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also what are your thoughts on the Friedman?


I LOVE the QMX!!! The Flip-flop mode is a great feature, and one of the reason why I bought it in the first place. It kinda gives you channels, which is very cool. The built quality and the low profile is great.
It's more expensive than a regular TB looper, but it is totally worth it IMO. I bought it directly from their website, and it came from England in like 2-3 days!

As for the Friedman, it's one of the best high gain pedals I played so far. It has that 4x12 bottom that is really cool, even with a small combo amp like my Maz 18.
Lots of gain, so it's a one trick pony, but a very good one.

Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## zdogma

KoskineN said:


> Just got the Analogman Sunbender 1.5....WOW, I Love that thing! Nice nasty sounds, and the cleanup is awesome. I'm also really happy with the Secret Preamp. I now believe the hype around that pedal. It adds that something that just make everything sounds better.
> 
> I recently got a Vibe Machine from Drybell, but I decided to keep my good old Deja Vibe. The Vibe Machine is a very good pedal, but I like the Fulltone better. I felt that it has a warmer sound and mix better with my drive pedals.



Oh yeah. The Sunbender is killer. I've had the 1.5 for years, I'd love to try the IV.


----------



## KoskineN

zdogma said:


> Oh yeah. The Sunbender is killer. I've had the 1.5 for years, I'd love to try the IV.


Yeah me too. I've had MKII and III in the past, but I love the gain amount and the cleanup of the 1.5. I might eventually try the IV...


----------



## davetcan

KoskineN said:


> I LOVE the QMX!!! The Flip-flop mode is a great feature, and one of the reason why I bought it in the first place. It kinda gives you channels, which is very cool. The built quality and the low profile is great.
> It's more expensive than a regular TB looper, but it is totally worth it IMO. I bought it directly from their website, and it came from England in like 2-3 days!
> 
> As for the Friedman, it's one of the best high gain pedals I played so far. It has that 4x12 bottom that is really cool, even with a small combo amp like my Maz 18.
> Lots of gain, so it's a one trick pony, but a very good one.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions!


Absolutely, thanks!


----------



## John Fisher

I'm curious how you like the phase 95? Is it really the best of both? Thanks.


----------



## sulphur

Here's a new addition, just put it together today...










I'm running it all into the loop of the Silver Jubilee Mini, sounds great.
Now to just get used to setting that Nova delay.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> Here's a new addition, just put it together today...
> 
> View attachment 127849
> 
> 
> I'm running it all into the loop of the Silver Jubilee Mini, sounds great.
> Now to just get used to setting that Nova delay.


Interesting, a bunch of pedals I know nothing about, other than the tuner of course


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Interesting, a bunch of pedals I know nothing about, other than the tuner of course


The boost is from Jeff, now known as Butcher pedals - Butcher Pedals
Formerly known as Maritime Analog. I have a bunch of Jeffs early builds.

It's an OC44 treble booster, the last two he made he put in some unobtanium Mullard transistors.
He built 50 and I have #50, Jeff kept #49.  It's a great pedal.
Maritime Analog Bullfrog Boost

You must know of those Nova delays, I futzed around with that a bit when I first got it, but it's been a while.

Jack Deville puts out Mr Black pedals, among others. That Mod Zero is a flange/leslie on one side and chorus/vibrato on the other.
Our own @bduguay rescued this pedals from "doorstop" status, I think I powered it with the wrong voltage when I got it. Doh!

I got that TRex Creamer recently in the forum, it's a reverb with room/spring/hall setting with a handy "tone" knob.


----------



## vokey design

sulphur said:


> I got that TRex Creamer recently in the forum, it's a reverb with room/spring/hall setting with a handy "tone" knob.


Possibly the one I brought in from Andertons.co.uk pick it up from @hedzup by chance?


----------



## sulphur

vokey design said:


> Possibly the one I brought in from Andertons.co.uk pick it up from @hedzup by chance?


Ya, it was off of Jim. Cool to know.


----------



## vokey design

pedaltrain Velcro finally showed up so I was able to finish this weeks board. I need to find a short 90 90 TRS cable, the mile of cable and straight connector are ... well my OCD has been well documented as of late so no further explanation needed.


----------



## sulphur

The pedal garden.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> The pedal garden.
> 
> View attachment 127889


Good God man!


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Good God man!


I need those!


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> I need those!


Far be it from me to suggest otherwise


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> Good God man!


I dared him to squeeze the guitars in the pic too


----------



## Chito

Have added a couple of new pedals. The Mad Professor Snow White Autowah and the Dunlop DVP4 Volume (X) Mini Pedal.


----------



## oban

After starting a gear cleanse, this is what I might end up keeping..._might_...


----------



## KoskineN

John Fisher said:


> I'm curious how you like the phase 95? Is it really the best of both? Thanks.


The Phase 95 is great indeed. Having all the classic sounds and options in such a little box is cool. I prefer the 90 sound with script engaged, but the 45 with fast speed is cool for faux-leslie type of sound.
Great pedal, and for the price, it's a no-brainer if you like the Phase 90 sound IMO.


----------



## jigncraw

Here is my current set up minus the Boss MS3 I just picked up. It will be added next weekend. Really loving the Temple Audio Trio 21!









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Fisher

@*KoskineN thank you I have been holding off on getting one because it looked too good *


----------



## Budda

And here I am, making zero changes haha.


----------



## KoskineN

With some new pedals I got lately. I'm now a big fan of the Chase Bliss Audio pedals.


----------



## davetcan

Tonights grab and go.


----------



## Budda

Some time I need an in-person rundown of that zoom, @davet


----------



## davetcan

Budda said:


> Some time I need an in-person rundown of that zoom, @davet


Sure. Would you like to borrow it for a bit?


----------



## Budda

davetcan said:


> Sure. Would you like to borrow it for a bit?


Perhaps at some point during the winter, maybe? Thanks for the offer!

It would probably be useful as a backup pedal. That and the caverns and play the gig.


----------



## davetcan

Budda said:


> Perhaps at some point during the winter, maybe? Thanks for the offer!
> 
> It would probably be useful as a backup pedal. That and the caverns and play the gig.


Anytime, just let me know. 

It's a Swiss Army knife that takes up no more space than a tuner (which is also built in). I only use a fraction of the stuff in it but it sounds really good.


----------



## butterknucket

KoskineN said:


> Wife is away, the little one is sleeping and daddy has been able to finish his board  I'm very, very happy with the QMX6, that thing is great.
> Everything sounds a little bit clearer now, and I think that the buffer in the Flint is doing a good job. I pre-ordered a Chase Tone Secret Preamp,
> so I can't wait to hear what this pedal will bring to my sound.


Do you not like that Fuzz Face?


----------



## bigboki

Budda said:


> And here I am, making zero changes haha.


the best changes are zero changes


----------



## KoskineN

butterknucket said:


> Do you not like that Fuzz Face?


The Sunface CV7005 is a great Fuzz Face. This pedal sings and the cleanup is very good. There is nothing not to like about this one


----------



## butterknucket

KoskineN said:


> The Sunface CV7005 is a great Fuzz Face. This pedal sings and the cleanup is very good. There is nothing not to like about this one


I meant the mini sitting on top of the amp.


----------



## KoskineN

butterknucket said:


> I meant the mini sitting on top of the amp.


AH! I do like it. It it actually on the the best affordable silicon FF I've played IMO. I have several fuzzes, so there is a lot rotation around


----------



## neldom

This is how the pedal board stands today, the only change I'm actively seeking currently is to swap the Superego for the Superego+.
I hesitate to use the word satisfied, but let's say my insatiable pedal lust has at least been temporarily curbed for the most part.


----------



## butterknucket

KoskineN said:


> AH! I do like it. It it actually on the the best affordable silicon FF I've played IMO. I have several fuzzes, so there is a lot rotation around


I'm just really starting to get into Fuzz Faces. A little late, but I'm enjoying my Fuzz Factory and would like to find a traditional Fuzz Face and a Tone Bender.


----------



## KoskineN

butterknucket said:


> I'm just really starting to get into Fuzz Faces. A little late, but I'm enjoying my Fuzz Factory and would like to find a traditional Fuzz Face and a Tone Bender.


Prepare yourself to jump in a black hole!  You should look into Fulltone's pedals, like the '69(Fuzz Face), or the Soul Bender(Tone Bender MKIII) as a good start.


----------



## Chitmo

butterknucket said:


> I'm just really starting to get into Fuzz Faces. A little late, but I'm enjoying my Fuzz Factory and would like to find a traditional Fuzz Face and a Tone Bender.


Rabbit hole


----------



## sulphur

Yep.


----------



## KoskineN

neldom said:


> This is how the pedal board stands today, the only change I'm actively seeking currently is to swap the Superego for the Superego+.
> I hesitate to use the word satisfied, but let's say my insatiable pedal lust has at least been temporarily curbed for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 135601


Very cool board! How do you like the Z-Drive? I always been curious about this one, especially because I'm owning a Maz 18 amp.


----------



## Budda

Holy moly @neldom


----------



## neldom

KoskineN said:


> Very cool board! How do you like the Z-Drive? I always been curious about this one, especially because I'm owning a Maz 18 amp.


I love the Z-Drive, really love it. 
It replaced my MojoHand Rook Royale, really liked the EP side of that pedal but couldn't bond with the other side.
The Z-Drive is great, both channels on it are great and switching between, while they can vary widely, they always seem to complement each other rather well.
As a side note, I'm also running that into a Maz 18.


----------



## High/Deaf

neldom said:


> This is how the pedal board stands today, the only change I'm actively seeking currently is to swap the Superego for the Superego+.
> I hesitate to use the word satisfied, but let's say my insatiable pedal lust has at least been temporarily curbed for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 135601


Don't you need an Id to balance the Ego and Super-ego?


----------



## Alex

Maple Rocks Custom Shop pedalboard. Based in Acton, Ontario, Larry does great work and excels in customer service and at exceeding expectations.


----------



## vadsy

Where did you get that H9 housing?


----------



## Budda

@Alex that looks just like our old bass players board (save the pedals).


----------



## zurn

Simple wet/dry setup these days. I've never had a board without a Boss BF-2 and DMM


----------



## Alex

vadsy said:


> Where did you get that H9 housing?


Purchased from Electric Mojo Guitars - Copper housing unit which in time, will oxidize and look different.


----------



## vadsy

Alex said:


> Purchased from Electric Mojo Guitars - Copper housing unit which in time, will oxidize and look different.


I've seen and read about these but kinda want one now. 
Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## dbouchard

My rig these days. I almost always end up with headphones on whenever I can squeeze some playing time after the kids are asleep. This setup is awesome for this. 

I used to play mostly with the Zoom G3, but I just got the Atomic Ampli-Firebox this week and it sounds freaking awesome. Haven't even messed with uploading custom IRs yet or tweaked any presets. The stock ones are all really good.

The sweet spot for me is the Firebox's tones with the Zoom's "Air Reverb" effect, which gives that amp in the room feel. The Zoom also gets me all the modulation I need, a beat box, a tuner and a looper. The Firebox has fuzz/OD/boost/gate/compressor built-in. The Drop is there to detune when needed (anything lower than two steps down sounds terrible, but it's convincing when going from E to D or C standard)


----------



## KoskineN

^Loved the Pete Thorn's demo of the Ampli-Firebox, and it looks like a great pedal.


----------



## carl68




----------



## KoskineN

^Where is the Boss TU-2 or 3????


----------



## Chitmo

KoskineN said:


> ^Where is the Boss TU-2 or 3????


Haha, I was waiting for someone to ask


----------



## drfred

What do you guys think of my board?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

drfred said:


> What do you guys think of my board?


Cool. Welcome to GC btw....
Questions. Silver box at beginning of chain, what is it?
Using the floor pod as modulation? Where is it I the signal chain? (I see all the other cables...just not to the pod)



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan

drfred said:


> What do you guys think of my board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks good. I'd personally find the location of the Pod to be problematic, mainly due to my big feet. I like to get my heel on a wah, volume, or expression pedal.


----------



## drfred

bzrkrage said:


> Cool. Welcome to GC btw....
> Questions. Silver box at beginning of chain, what is it?
> Using the floor pod as modulation? Where is it I the signal chain? (I see all the other cables...just not to the pod)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Thanks! The silver box is an A/B Switch I made. I use it bring both my electric and acoustic guitars into the signal chain while playing / exploring. I don’t have the Pod in the chain right now but I’ll probably get it back in soon. I haven’t decided where I’ll put it in yet. Any recommendations on that one? In case you’re wondering, the Dr. Fuzz is my homemade clone of a pi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

After a several months of patient searching and some help from friends this is where I'm at with my obnoxiously large pedal, pedal board  need a few items from Temple audio for the board and then I have to make a decision on cables. The tuner, skinpimp and Klon will go straight into the front if the amp and the CE2W, Ventilator and DMM will go in the transit 3 and that into the effects loop.


----------



## Budda

@drfred Aside from being worried the green cable coming out of the fuzz pedal getting caught under the Line 6 expression pedal I'd say that's a pretty tidy board.

@Chitmo curious as to the need for the transit 3?


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> @drfred Aside from being worried the green cable coming out of the fuzz pedal getting caught under the Line 6 expression pedal I'd say that's a pretty tidy board.
> 
> @Chitmo curious as to the need for the transit 3?


The DMM isn't true bypass and a bit of a tone suck and boss pedals have a terrible habit of making ever thing else in the chain pop when engaged. Keeps all the stepping on buttons out front too.


----------



## Budda

Chitmo said:


> The DMM isn't true bypass and a bit of a tone suck and boss pedals have a terrible habit of making ever thing else in the chain pop when engaged. Keeps all the stepping on buttons out front too.


I can get behind that. I haven't noticed the Boss pop thing but I'm also not looking for it. I own one boss pedal and it's the first in the chain haha.


----------



## ezcomes

Nothing as nice as most of yours, but it shivers me timbers


----------



## zdogma

Most recent (sorry about the lousy photo):


----------



## ezcomes

ezcomes said:


> Nothing as nice as most of yours, but it shivers me timbers


doesn't look like this worked...so...post #2


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

zdogma said:


> Most recent (sorry about the lousy photo):


So much to like here. I am jumping back into the fuzz face world again with a PTD Rotoface. We will see if this one sticks.


----------



## zdogma

CMCRAWFORD said:


> So much to like here. I am jumping back into the fuzz face world again with a PTD Rotoface. We will see if this one sticks.


That's one i'd like to try as well. I've only used the MiniBone but it was very cool. I have another Astrotone in the mail, that may replace the Hoof, we'll see.


----------



## davetcan

At the end of the day this is everything I really need. The SuperSonic is a superb pedal platform and is the only Fender I've come across that doesn't "need" an overdrive pedal. Both channels are excellent. I say "both" because I really don't like the Vibrolux side of the clean channel, the Bassman side is a standout though. Setting the dirty side up for a great crunch I can then push it with the Centura or OCD, or both if i want to go a bit over the top. Classic Rock and Blues heaven. Running the 2 pedals into the clean channel just gives more options. The MS70 is in the loop. Set this up this afternoon in an attempt to get back to basics and didn't stop playing for about 3 hours.


----------



## davetcan

Just transferred all of that onto the bigger board and it works out well. If i use the Pro Jr instead of the SuperSonic I can just add a couple of other OD's in the space left by the foot switch.


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Just transferred all of that onto the bigger board and it works out well. If i use the Pro Jr instead of the SuperSonic I can just add a couple of other OD's in the space left by the foot switch.


Love the blonde supersonic, I have tried to pick one up a few times but have nothing to show for it 
BTW how old is that Yamaha in the background?


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> Love the blonde supersonic, I have tried to pick one up a few times but have nothing to show for it
> BTW how old is that Yamaha in the background?


LOL, good eye. Probably sometime in the 70's. Still sounds pretty damn good.

I wasn't overly impressed with the SS 22 but the 60 is really good.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Has anyone tried out one of these yet? Everything I've seen on the internet has been pretty positive so far.


----------



## vokey design

The latest revision


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> View attachment 141297
> The latest revision


How do you like having compression after dirt?


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> View attachment 141297
> The latest revision


Some serious OCD going on there


----------



## vokey design

Chitmo said:


> How do you like having compression after dirt?


I do like the compression after dirt, don’t know exactly why but I do. 


davetcan said:


> Some serious OCD going on there


I don’t know what you mean


----------



## zdogma

vokey design said:


> View attachment 141297
> The latest revision


So neatly laid out, and great pedals. Great board. I too am a compression after dirt guy.


----------



## KoskineN

Moving fuzz around, this time using the Titan II and the Russian Big Muff. Just got a RKM, and I'm having a LOT of fun with it. I replaced the BE-OD with the Dirty Shirley, since I prefer
the overall tone, and I can get enough gain out of it(it got lots of gain when tweaking the trimpot). The PS-6 will be replaced by an Analogman Mini Chorus pretty soon. Still love the Detune mode of the Boss though,
but I wanted something warmer and analog.

I'm on a spending spree lately


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Some serious OCD going on there


The more I use this layout the more I want to ditch the polytune for an Analogman Fuzz, then the world would be in perfect balance.


----------



## zdogma

vokey design said:


> The more I use this layout the more I want to ditch the polytune for an Analogman Fuzz, then the world would be in perfect balance.


DO IT!

I have the Mk1.5, (new style) NKT Sunface and Astrotone on my board, all superb. 

If you like Germanium Fuzzface pedals, Analogman has a new supply of red dot Newmarket NKT transistors, so you can buy the NKT Sunface pedals again. The new transistors are great, I've had white dot 275, red dot 275 and UKTi Ge transistors and the new NKT are my favourite.


----------



## davetcan

Today's version.



http://imgur.com/vvmpk8c


----------



## SWLABR

I'd love to post a pic of mine, but I can't seem to access the photos on this computer....


----------



## Analogman

Current version 





  








Current pedalboard




__
Analogman


__
Dec 5, 2017


----------



## bzrkrage

So, A or B?

A









B










Sent from my Other Other Brain


----------



## Chitmo

bzrkrage said:


> So, A or B?
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Other Brain


Trick question?


----------



## bzrkrage

Chitmo said:


> Trick question?


Sorry, I put in the same picture.. try again?
Edit: the EQ is act the MXR Reverb 300, (no pic yet on pedalboard planner)


Sent from my Other Other Brain


----------



## Budda

@bzrkrage most used pedals go on the bottom. Done.


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> @bzrkrage most used pedals go on the bottom. Done.


Not true, I've put new and used pedals on the bottom.


----------



## Budda

Chitmo said:


> Not true, I've put new and used pedals on the bottom.


I actually laughed out loud at this, thanks!


----------



## Ti-Ron

bzrkrage said:


> So, A or B?
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Other Brain


B for me. I prefer to have the pedals that got stomped the most on the bottom row.


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> I actually laughed out loud at this, thanks!


Its all about the punctuation my man. 

Example 1 - I quit drinking for a month! 
Example 2 - I quit, drinking for a month!


----------



## bzrkrage

Ti-Ron said:


> B for me. I prefer to have the pedals that got stomped the most on the bottom row.


B it is.
Pedalboard Planner has size issue me thinks. Had to allow more space for cables than expected, so comp had to go sideways.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron

bzrkrage said:


> B it is.
> Pedalboard Planner has size issue me thinks. Had to allow more space for cables than expected, so comp had to go sideways.
> Sent from my other brain.



Great board!
Yeah, PB Planner is not the best regarding cables management, but it helps alot to figure thing out nothingless.


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> B it is.
> Pedalboard Planner has size issue me thinks. Had to allow more space for cables than expected, so comp had to go sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Nice board! I'd personally have gone with "A" as I tend to spend more time toe tapping drive pedals on and off. Plus I like to stack them. And before @Chitmo asks I don't mean one on top of the other


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Nice board! I'd personally have gone with "A" as I tend to spend more time toe tapping drive pedals on and off. Plus I like to stack them. And before @Chitmo asks I don't mean one on top of the other


Yeah, only one is the boost(SF) instead of the MXR Reverb, it would be most tapped pedals in front.


Sent from my Other Other Brain


----------



## davetcan

Nice and simple for tonight.


----------



## chromewaves

I last updated this thing not even two months ago, but an opportunity to get a hold of the GFI and Timmy have necessitated another board refactor. I'm quite happy with it now, though if I had to make a change I'd probably look at swapping out the MXR chorus for something else, though having a dozen choruses available in the Zoom make that a pretty low priority. ANYWAYS. Signal chain as follows:

Ernie Ball 250k Mono Volume >
Area 51 Wah >
Neewer NW-AT-07 tuner >
Xotic SP Compressor >
ZVex Fuzz Factory >
MXR Phase 90 >
Paul Cochrane Timmy overdrive >
ProCo Rat 2 distortion >
Barber Trifecta fuzz >
Disaster Area PBA-4 insert patch bay which lets me easily patch into my amp's effects loop or run everything straight into the front end >
MXR M152 Micro Flanger >
MXR M234 Analog Chorus >
Strymon El Capistan dTape Echo >
Boss DD-3 Digital Delay >
Zoom MS-70CDR chorus/delay/reverb >
GFI Specular Reverb 2 >
Voodoo Lab Tremolo >
Boss RC-3 Loop Station w Boss FS-6 Dual Foot Switch

all powered by a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus on a Pedaltrain PT-2.
eBow Plus for good measure.


----------



## tomsy49

bzrkrage said:


> B it is.
> Pedalboard Planner has size issue me thinks. Had to allow more space for cables than expected, so comp had to go sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.





Ti-Ron said:


> Great board!
> Yeah, PB Planner is not the best regarding cables management, but it helps alot to figure thing out nothingless.


I recommend using pedalplayground.com. It has a lot more recently released pedals. I can't comment on the scaling accuracy but i like using it better than the pedaltrain one.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've got a couple of boards on the go, but this one is my main one that I jam and gig with. It looks like a 24 when packed up for transit, but unfolds into my pedal rig.

























My drummer put this together as a project and it turned out surprisingly well. The construction is such that an empty 24 case quite literally just slides overtop of the wood. All we had to do was follow the cuts of the board and paste it on there. There is an inner compartment below the second level where I keep my power supply, and beers, you always need beers.......


----------



## hollowbody

VanillaTrice said:


> I've got a couple of boards on the go, but this one is my main one that I jam and gig with. It looks like a 24 when packed up for transit, but unfolds into my pedal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My drummer put this together as a project and it turned out surprisingly well. The construction is such that an empty 24 case quite literally just slides overtop of the wood. All we had to do was follow the cuts of the board and paste it on there. There is an inner compartment below the second level where I keep my power supply, and beers, you always need beers.......


Hahahaha, that's awesome!!!


----------



## zdogma

Should we just end the thread now?


VanillaTrice said:


> I've got a couple of boards on the go, but this one is my main one that I jam and gig with. It looks like a 24 when packed up for transit, but unfolds into my pedal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My drummer put this together as a project and it turned out surprisingly well. The construction is such that an empty 24 case quite literally just slides overtop of the wood. All we had to do was follow the cuts of the board and paste it on there. There is an inner compartment below the second level where I keep my power supply, and beers, you always need beers.......


BEST...BOARD...EVER


----------



## vokey design

vokey design said:


> View attachment 141297
> The latest revision


Holy freaking cow, I made it a whole month without changing anything. How the heck did that happen?


----------



## _Azrael




----------



## Chitmo

_Azrael said:


>


Looks complicated


----------



## bzrkrage

The “Klone” testing board...
Video to come when the KTR comes back.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Gavz

VanillaTrice said:


> I've got a couple of boards on the go, but this one is my main one that I jam and gig with. It looks like a 24 when packed up for transit, but unfolds into my pedal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My drummer put this together as a project and it turned out surprisingly well. The construction is such that an empty 24 case quite literally just slides overtop of the wood. All we had to do was follow the cuts of the board and paste it on there. There is an inner compartment below the second level where I keep my power supply, and beers, you always need beers.......


Awesome!









Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Been a while.....


----------



## guitarman2

Chitmo said:


> Been a while.....
> 
> View attachment 160185


Thats the size of the board I'm putting together. As soon as I take delivery of the last pedal I've ordered for it I'll post it.


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> Thats the size of the board I'm putting together. As soon as I take delivery of the last pedal I've ordered for it I'll post it.


I Have a larger board as well that is coming together slowly. The neo is meant for the large board and is currently a place holder for a sick delay pedal. Its really only because some of the pedals are so huge though. 4 or 5 effects on a board is enough to distract me.


----------



## Budda

I'm between adding a phaser (keep the mix low) to add something other than reverb or delay *gasp* or the Outlaw effects delay as an controllable oscillating delay. The Timeline (and big sky) can do oscillation but there's no user control over it.


----------



## bzrkrage

Configuration Jan’18
New Wet/Dry/Wet thanks to the RadialABY.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## KoskineN

I'm slooooooowly starting to think about mayyyyyyyyybe go midi with this board. 2018 goal? I don't know, but the QMX6 does a great job for now.










The Mini goes into a J. Rockett Boing, sitted on top of my '79 Champ.


----------



## JHall55

Here’s mine. Built the loopers and put it together over the holidays...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

Dang, that's an expensive board 



JHall55 said:


> Here’s mine. Built the loopers and put it together over the holidays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> Dang, that's an expensive board


I bet you or I could have a board like that if we didn't spend all our money shipping stuff around


----------



## davetcan

Chitmo said:


> I bet you or I could have a board like that if we didn't spend all our money shipping stuff around


LOL! The mind boggles.


----------



## vokey design

Chitmo said:


> I bet you or I could have a board like that if we didn't spend all our money shipping stuff around


They know me by name at my local post office ... and I don’t talk.


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> They know me by name at my local post office ... and I don’t talk.


Funny you mention that. I was at the post office today and the lady was asking how long till my next kid is born and saying she is excited to meet them.... she has watched my kids grow up FFS


----------



## jaymeister

I am going to make myself one of those beer box boards! Great job. I might go a little more boutique though and use a couple boxes from craft brewers...

In the meantime, I’ve been using this for quite awhile. Wah, volume and expression for my delay are usually on the floor.


----------



## Alex

Lots of great boards. I go between these 2 set ups. The FX8 is set up to trigger via the Relays, the channel switching on my RedPlate amp. The FX8 continues to impress me and quite happy with the sounds and tones out of this FX8/RedPlate combination.

Lots of cables though.....wireless would be nice....the 2nd pedalboard has the all the cabling routed within the unit and is super clean. Plug in and plug out to amp (no option to plug into a loop of an amp). Thegigrig QMX is quiet and solid. This rig sounds great as well.


----------



## Budda

@Alex It's not like you to take blurry photos 

@jaymeister how do you have your disaster area MIDI set up?

I am trying to figure out if I actually want the new Alexander Pedals Colour Theory or if I just think I do.


----------



## zdogma

KoskineN said:


> I'm slooooooowly starting to think about mayyyyyyyyybe go midi with this board. 2018 goal? I don't know, but the QMX6 does a great job for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mini goes into a J. Rockett Boing, sitted on top of my '79 Champ.


I see a secret preamp in there. How is it?

I have one on order.


----------



## jaymeister

Budda said:


> @jaymeister how do you have your disaster area MIDI set up?


It is a DMC-4 gen1 version, and I use it to control the Timeline. The first benefit is easier banking up and down. The other benefit is easy access to the features of the looper.


----------



## Budda

jaymeister said:


> It is a DMC-4 gen1 version, and I use it to control the Timeline. The first benefit is easier banking up and down. The other benefit is easy access to the features of the looper.


I'm wondering about a 2-button controller for banking. I wasn't using banks before so it didn't matter haha.


----------



## jaymeister

Budda said:


> I'm wondering about a 2-button controller for banking. I wasn't using banks before so it didn't matter haha.


You could look at their current DMC-3, or try to find a used DMC-2. Those would give you banks!


----------



## KoskineN

zdogma said:


> I see a secret preamp in there. How is it?
> 
> I have one on order.


It's been on since I got it!  It is really a tone sweetener, and I especially love how it smooth fuzz pedals. The tone switch also helps to adjust you global
tone with the guitars you are using.If I use my Tele, I might use the Mid setting, and my Les Paul sounds great with the Bright setting. 
With lower volume at home, I get a better sound, and using the Bright setting brings back the highs that you lose at low volume with a tube amp.

I'm sure you will love it!

BTW, if you love fuzz pedals, their Roadster Fuzz is very nice too.


----------



## Budda

jaymeister said:


> You could look at their current DMC-3, or try to find a used DMC-2. Those would give you banks!


I wanted Adcandour's when he was selling but $$ is non-existent right now (let alone for gear). I may just see if someone can whip up a two-button with LED switcher. The trick is that sometimes I want bank 01 on one pedal and 00 on the other haha.


----------



## _Azrael




----------



## Ti-Ron

_Azrael said:


>


Perfect board!!


----------



## vadsy

trying to find something enchanted and magical about this setup but it aint happenin, only thing sounding good is the green rhino and dd5, imma try and rewire this mess


----------



## Wardo

Not much to write home about.


----------



## jaymeister

vadsy said:


> trying to find something enchanted and magical about this setup but it aint happenin, only thing sounding good is the green rhino and dd5, imma try and rewire this mess


You can just keep the rhino and dd5 and send the rest my way then!


----------



## vadsy

jaymeister said:


> You can just keep the rhino and dd5 and send the rest my way then!


I got it sorted, bad cable, now it’s sounds like a unicorn with a fresh haircut.


----------



## Budda

vadsy said:


> I got it sorted, bad cable, now it’s sounds like a unicorn with a fresh haircut.


We need clips of that sound.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> We need clips of that sound.


sorry, top secret.


----------



## Ti-Ron

vadsy said:


> trying to find something enchanted and magical about this setup but it aint happenin, only thing sounding good is the green rhino and dd5, imma try and rewire this mess


Lies, filthy lies!
The DD5 is not even plugged!


----------



## High/Deaf

Ti-Ron said:


> Lies, filthy lies!
> The DD5 is not even plugged!


LOL

_Sooooo _busted!


----------



## Budda

vadsy said:


> sorry, top secret.


Sonofa


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> _Sooooo _busted!


as long as you know I'm goofing


----------



## TWRC

What happened to your PC-2A?


----------



## vadsy

TWRC said:


> What happened to your PC-2A?


Me? That’s on another board.


----------



## TWRC

vadsy said:


> Me? That’s on another board.


Ahhh. If you ever decide to move it, hit me up! HAHA


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> as long as you know I'm goofing


----------



## Lull

Here’s a snapshot of my pedalboard as of today.


----------



## the5chord

I really should put that knob back on the SD-1. What a disgrace.


----------



## guitarman2

Here's my little mini board. I've tried to simplify everything down to need only. Eventually when I reach the top of the wait list I'll replace the 2 OD's with the one Kingsley double page. I'm not exactly sure what Simon will call it but essentially it will be 2 Kingsley Pages in one enclosure. And I may eventually rid my self of the Wampler Ego. Not that it isn't a great pedal but I'm not really much for compression. As you can see by the setting I have the blend is down to about 90% clean signal. It is adding a touch, but not much. I think once I get to gig levels I won't need it on at all. But I may keep it on the board for quieter at home play.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Bass pedalboard made from a couple impulse purchases from guys here and castoffs from my guitar collection (hence the ghetto power supply). Put it together this weekend. Need to paint the frame and then it's good. I've since cleaned up the cabling some as well.


----------



## Voxguy76

the5chord said:


> I really should put that knob back on the SD-1. What a disgrace.


Nice little early Edge setup


----------



## Chitmo

Voxguy76 said:


> Nice little early Edge setup


I see what you did there


----------



## the5chord

Voxguy76 said:


> Nice little early Edge setup


That’s what I am going for.


----------



## Chitmo

Finally got my Delay back from being repaired. We'll call this little fella DONE. Big thanks to @sulphur too, 90% of this setup came from him


----------



## davetcan

Just messing around with the Amp 1. The more I play it the more I like it. Everything here is going through the loop. I can program it so that the 3 buttons on the pedal will give me 3 channels, Clean, Vintage, and Classic in my case, Modern is a bit over the top for me. Then I can use the footswitch on the left to also toggle between clean and dirt and also add or remove boost. Haven't tried that yet, just digging around for a TRS cable.


----------



## Budda

@davetcan do you have an NGD for this contraption? And you say you're using something with overdrive in the loop?


----------



## davetcan

No overdrive in the loop. All the drive comes from the amp, it has a clean channel, which will also break up if you crank it, then the Vintage (JTM 45), Classic (JCM 800), and Modern (not sure what it's based on). Add to that the built in boost and unless you want fuzz everything else can be covered.


----------



## Budda

So you have your Zoom in the loop of the Amp1 then? Looks like a serious bit of kit.


----------



## davetcan

Budda said:


> So you have your Zoom in the loop of the Amp1 then? Looks like a serious bit of kit.


Yep. EP Booster, Quantum Leap, and MS70 all in the loop. I'm using the MS for reverb and chorus, and tuner of course. Once I have something I like I'll make up some new cables. With the wireless all I need is power and a long speaker cable to go back to a cab.


----------



## davetcan

Just playing around with ideas on how to set this thing up right now, gotta say I love it so far. Obviously can't keep the FS-6 on my wireless  What the footswitch allows me to do is great though. Using it I can set the 3 buttons on the Amp1 to assign to the 3 overdrive channels. So step on a button to turn on one of the OD channels. The FS-6 can then be used to switch back to the clean channel, regardless of which drive channel is selected, and switch the boost on and off. 
Main issue right now is trying to match all 4 channels from a volume and tone standpoint. There is a master tone and volume for the classic and modern channels, on the side of the amp, plus a single tone knob that covers both clean and vintage channels. On the face of the amp are 3 master EQ's, a master volume for the entire amp, a gain and master volume for the overdrives only, and a volume for the clean channel. Confused yet? It's a lot easier than it sounds but it will require a lot of tweaking to dial them all in. Once that is done I can likely get rid of all drive pedals other than the fuzz.


----------



## jdto

Here’s mine. I’m enjoying each pedal on its own and few in combination. I sort of built this thinking of specific songs or sounds I wanted and then got pedals that would get me close. I sort of dove into pedals head first after not using them too much, so this is now in the “getting to know you” phase.


----------



## Budda

@jdto does the freq out work on 100mA? I was going to get one for my birthday last year but when I checked the digitech site it said it requires 230mA or something so I didn't.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> @jdto does the freq out work on 100mA? I was going to get one for my birthday last year but when I checked the digitech site it said it requires 230mA or something so I didn't.


I haven’t tried it on 100. I have it plugged into one of the 400mA outlets on my power supply.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> I haven’t tried it on 100. I have it plugged into one of the 400mA outlets on my power supply.


Ah, then it probably is the 230 or whatever. I only have two 400mA jacks and my Strymons get those haha.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> Ah, then it probably is the 230 or whatever. I only have two 400mA jacks and my Strymons get those haha.


Yeah, it says 300mA right on it.


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Once that is done I can likely get rid of all drive pedals other than the fuzz.


But you won’t........cause what’s the fun in that?!? (Oh, I’m first on your list to buy them....)


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> But you won’t........cause what’s the fun in that?!? (Oh, I’m first on your list to buy them....)


Oh I might, and then 2 weeks later start buying new ones again


----------



## Greg Ellis

jdto said:


> Here’s mine. I’m enjoying each pedal on its own and few in combination...


Is that a wah or a volume pedal, bottom right?

What model is it?

Do you like it?


----------



## jdto

Greg Ellis said:


> Is that a wah or a volume pedal, bottom right?
> 
> What model is it?
> 
> Do you like it?


It's the Dunlop Crybaby Mini Wah. It's fun, although I find I don't use it all that much.


----------



## davetcan

Posted a quick clip. Still need to tweak the volume levels.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/nad-bluguitar-amp1.197929/


----------



## Wardo

I’m still waiting for the Philosopher’s Pig to arrive.


----------



## KoskineN

Didn't thought I would switch that fast, but I already moved to a midi setup with a Musicomlab EFX-MKV. I just finished setting it up, and I'm now learning
all this midi stuff to create patches(I'm a midi noob). Fun stuff! The EFX is really easy to operate, and the format is awesome, and I'm loving the "pedalboard" mode for straight forward operation.
It also has a Global Preset that you call always recall as your basic sound, which is pretty useful.


----------



## Chitmo

Just got my DMM back from being modded by analogman. Just need to find a verb I like and call this one done


----------



## Ti-Ron

Chitmo said:


> Just got my DMM back from being modded by analogman. Just need to find a verb I like and call this one done
> 
> View attachment 179737


What is the freaky ooking pedal on the bottom right? Skimpimp?


----------



## Chitmo

Ti-Ron said:


> What is the freaky ooking pedal on the bottom right? Skimpimp?


MK3 tone bender... awesone fuzz


----------



## Budda

Chitmo grab a blue sky and call it a day.


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> Chitmo grab a blue sky and call it a day.


I've had issues with the last few strymon pedals I've owned. I'm steering clear of them for now.


----------



## vadsy

Chitmo said:


> I've had issues with the last few strymon pedals I've owned. I'm steering clear of them for now.


good idea, those things are for P&W players


just goofin, not looking to start fights


----------



## Chitmo

vadsy said:


> good idea, those things are for P&W players
> 
> 
> just goofin, not looking to start fights


Don't forget hipsters


----------



## Budda

vadsy said:


> good idea, those things are for P&W players
> 
> 
> just goofin, not looking to start fights


This brings me joy as my band has an album called dragging hell


----------



## Budda

Chitmo said:


> Don't forget hipsters


Naw they need pedals that come in figured wooden enclosures.


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Naw they need pedals that come in figured wooden enclosures.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> This brings me joy as my band has an album called dragging hell


you gotta go through hell to get to heaven


----------



## _Azrael

Swapped my Cantrell wah out for a Wylde Wah. 

The Cantrell sounded great with my Rectifier, but it's getting burried/lost with my new-ish Triple Crown. The Wylde on the other hand sounded harsh/muddy and exaggerated with my Recto, yet sounds killer with my Triple Crown.

Although I'm not willing to spend a fortune on what is essentially a joke at this point, if anyone has a ZW44, ZW38 or ZW90 that they want to get rid of at a reasonable price I kind of want to keep the theme going...


----------



## jdto

I got these Boss pedals and was just using them on the floor, but this little Ghost Fire pedalboard and case work well. And it can piggyback on my Mono gig bag, too.

I’m not sure if I’ll keep the matched set together, but for now this is sort of fun.


----------



## High/Deaf

jdto said:


> I got these Boss pedals and was just using them on the floor, but this little Ghost Fire pedalboard and case work well. And it can piggyback on my Momo gig bag, too.
> 
> I’m not sure if I’ll keep the matched set together, but for now this is sort of fun.
> 
> View attachment 181441
> View attachment 181449


Winner, winner, chicken dinner.

Cool setup. I'm into small boards and easy load-in / load-out. I look at some of these massive boards and regret the fact that I rarely get floor space for such options. I've learned to make do with a couple of different compact options. That's just my reality.


----------



## jdto

High/Deaf said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner.
> 
> Cool setup. I'm into small boards and easy load-in / load-out. I look at some of these massive boards and regret the fact that I rarely get floor space for such options. I've learned to make do with a couple of different compact options. That's just my reality.


Thanks. It’s fun, for sure. I still have some really great pedals on my bigger board, so I might do a rotation or something for when I just want to take the small board. It’s sort of a PITA to swap out on the bigger board, but on this small one it should be easier.


----------



## High/Deaf

jdto said:


> Thanks. It’s fun, for sure. I still have some really great pedals on my bigger board, so I might do a rotation or something for when I just want to take the small board. It’s sort of a PITA to swap out on the bigger board, but on this small one it should be easier.


I use one of these on my smallest board. And I keep a couple of cables (to guitar, to amp) wrapped up in the case, so setup and teardown is a 1 minute job. Great for tight jams and quick changes.


----------



## sulphur

Added the Boonar and the Utility Knife to the Mini, loving this setup with the 2525.


----------



## Chitmo

sulphur said:


> Added the Boonar and the Utility Knife to the Mini, loving this setup with the 2525.
> 
> View attachment 181617


What's in the tin?


----------



## jdto

High/Deaf said:


> I use one of these on my smallest board. And I keep a couple of cables (to guitar, to amp) wrapped up in the case, so setup and teardown is a 1 minute job. Great for tight jams and quick changes.
> 
> View attachment 181609


The nice thing about my little board is that I can run all four pedals with 9v batteries if I need to, as Boss makes them easy to access. I have a daisy-chain connector on it that passes power through the tuner, so all I have to do is connect the tuner to the wall and all the pedals get juice. So far, it hasn't proven to be too noisy. If I want to use it on battery power, I just pull the plugs out of the back of each pedal. That Volto thing looks pretty cool. 

I've been sort of thinking about putting together a board with all mini pedals (like Joyo Ironman size), which I think would be fun. You could probably fit about 10 of them on a small board like this one


----------



## jdto

Double post


----------



## John Fisher

That Mark III Tonebender is the best pedal I have heard in a long while, Just wow
How is the Boonar guys? I broke down and bought an EP3 instead since the pedal was new and I figured might have some teething issues, and though I love it, I am not sure if I can find an excuse to use both on a pedalboard LOL


----------



## sulphur

Chitmo said:


> What's in the tin?


Chicken picks. 



John Fisher said:


> That Mark III Tonebender is the best pedal I have heard in a long while, Just wow
> How is the Boonar guys? I broke down and bought an EP3 instead since the pedal was new and I figured might have some teething issues, and though I love it, I am not sure if I can find an excuse to use both on a pedalboard LOL


The Boonar is pretty awesome after some initial tweaking.
There's a whole lot going on to tweak this pedal, just scratching the surface yet.
I'm quite impressed so far though.


----------



## Greg Ellis

I've still got a few cables to tuck away, but I think this is how my board is going to look at the annual reunion jam I'm doing Easter weekend.

I've customized that box up in the top right to let me use the entire pedal board for both electric and acoustic guitars. 










The acoustic is running through a BBE Acoustimax and onward to the PA.


----------



## Chitmo

Not 100% sold on the afterneath yet, but here's where things stand for now. I have a few alternates on my ready use pedal shelf to  the temple board and EBS flats make swapping things around pretty painless.


----------



## Budda

@Chitmo if you want a regular reverb, the afterneath is not it.


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> @Chitmo if you want a regular reverb, the afterneath is not it.


Not going to stress over it, there's room in the shelf for more


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> I use one of these on my smallest board. And I keep a couple of cables (to guitar, to amp) wrapped up in the case, so setup and teardown is a 1 minute job. Great for tight jams and quick changes.
> 
> View attachment 181609


I have 2 of them under my small board  Primarily because I have a couple of always on pedals. I also make sure I throw one of the chargers in the gig bag, "just in case". I've never needed to use it though.


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> I have 2 of them under my small board  Primarily because I have a couple of always on pedals. I also make sure I throw one of the chargers in the gig bag, "just in case". I've never needed to use it though.


As the illustrious Mr @mhammer pointed out to me one day, always on pedals don't use more power than pedals in bypass. They are always powered 'on' internal so there's no weird pops when you switch it on and off. Surprising I never realized that before. It changes how I wired things up abit. 

But two is definitely better than one. My little Pedaltrain won't fit a battery underneath so I just keep it in the pouch and lay it along the front edge of the board. With the 500mA Line6 pedal and a couple of small analog pedals, I could barely get through the evening (I was powering everything off in breaks / between sets). Now with 7 analog pedals, I can run it for 4, 5, maybe 6 evenings before I hit the last light. And it is a dead quiet supply, being a battery.

Being a card-carrying member of Murphy's brigade, I too carry the charger with me - just in case!


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> As the illustrious Mr @mhammer pointed out to me one day, always on pedals don't use more power than pedals in bypass. They are always powered 'on' internal so there's no weird pops when you switch it on and off. Surprising I never realized that before. It changes how I wired things up abit.


So the LED doesn't draw any current?


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> So the LED doesn't draw any current?


Very minimal. Probably less than a few mA, maybe less than one. 

And I think the Volto is a 2000 mA.h power supply. So it would run 25 pedals that drew 20 mA each for four hours. The thing's got legs, but I always get a little worried when I see the second light turn off. LOL It's like seeing that 'low gas' light in the car.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Very minimal. Probably less than a few mA, maybe less than one.
> 
> And I think the Volto is a 2000 mA.h power supply. So it would run 25 pedals that drew 20 mA each for four hours. The thing's got legs, but I always get a little worried when I see the second light turn off. LOL It's like seeing that 'low gas' light in the car.


I was just being a smart ass ☺


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> I was just being a smart ass ☺


Doesn't sound like you


----------



## davetcan

Chitmo said:


> Doesn't sound like you


Truth hurts you know ☺ (if you're implying that I'm not that smart)


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> I was just being a smart ass ☺


LOL As a card carrying 'smart ass' myself, I should of seen that. My bad! B#(*


----------



## bileshake

imbackagain2 said:


> Hey there. No pics yet but i run four pedals and my footswitch for my amp. My amp has 15 built in effects that are controlled through my footswitch. THen I run my guitar into the dime wah from hell then to ibanez flanger to boss ch1 to boss sd1 then directly into the amp.


That's one hell of a wah pedal. Good choice.


----------



## bileshake

violation said:


> Where do you guys get your fancy pedalboards? I've got like, 7 pedals and a footswitch laying on the floor, lol.


Hey bro, look at Pedal Train... or a take out tray from A&W works too.


----------



## Budda

I'm a big fan of the pedaltrain stuff. Relatively easy to find, easy to use.


----------



## Hamstrung

My minimalist setup.


----------



## Chitmo

Hamstrung said:


> My minimalist setup.


That's pretty minimal


----------



## chuck_zc

I've come to the realization that I don't need more pedals. I have to start using the selector switch on my Strat more often. Trimmed down to four pedals now and I couldn't be happier with my tone.


----------



## bzrkrage

Edition#080418.
Picked up a Temple Trio28...I’m liking it thus far...










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## sulphur

bzrkrage said:


> Edition#080418.
> Picked up a Temple Trio28...I’m liking it thus far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Are you using the plates to affix the pedals to the board?
Nice rig, looks like fun. Nice slippers too.


----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> Are you using the plates to affix the pedals to the board?
> Nice rig, looks like fun. Nice slippers too.


Plates for the big boys (Strymon ect) but zip ties & Velcro for the ones I swap out a lot ( OD/Fuzz)
Edit: I really like it for the plate on the power supplies & wireless reciever under the board.
And yes, yeti slippers are big yes in my life.


----------



## Chitmo

Today's configuration


----------



## Ronbeast

Here’s what I’ve been working on today:










Didn’t realize how messy cables could get when you can’t tuck them under the board! Eventually managed to wrangle things together and get this:










Signal chain is: zoom->tender octaver
->wah->phaser->mini compressor
->dod gunslinger ->opamp big muff. Everything is powered by a Mosky nano power supply; haven’t tested it yet.

Next step is to figure out the Zoom!


----------



## Greg Ellis

Ronbeast said:


> Everything is powered by a Mosky nano power supply; haven’t tested it yet.


VERY curious to hear how it goes with the Mosky. That's a very space-efficient and cost-effective power solution, if it works.


----------



## Ronbeast

Greg Ellis said:


> VERY curious to hear how it goes with the Mosky. That's a very space-efficient and cost-effective power solution, if it works.


So far, it’s been working out great. I’m glad that it has so many features that I want. It’s tiny, has enough power ports for the pedals on my board, has an output to power my zoom ms50g, and a 12v output for the gunslinger. 

It was perfect for making use of room on this board where space is an expensive commodity. I’ve had that mosky dyna comp that’s on this board for years, and I trust their quality for the price.


----------



## davetcan

Pick up a "Free The Tone" cable kit from @ElectricMojo and I'm just about to wire this up. I run the Centura as an always on right now and I'm debating putting the Tumnus last in line to act as a boost or leave it where it is before the Gurus.


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> Pick up a "Free The Tone" cable kit from @ElectricMojo and I'm just about to wire this up. I run the Centura as an always on right now and I'm debating putting the Tumnus last in line to act as a boost or leave it where it is before the Gurus.


You need some dirt pedals on there Dave!


----------



## davetcan

Chitmo said:


> You need some dirt pedals on there Dave!


I could always dump the wah to make more room


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Pick up a "Free The Tone" cable kit from @ElectricMojo and I'm just about to wire this up. I run the Centura as an always on right now and I'm debating putting the Tumnus last in line to act as a boost or leave it where it is before the Gurus.


 Leave the Tumnus into the Gurus to give it that “lil’ Som’in-Som’in”.


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> Leave the Tumnus into the Gurus to give it that “lil’ Som’in-Som’in”.


I ran it that way at practice on Tuesday and it did sound great. The Gurus also lives up to expectations and hype, a really great sounding pedal (now that it's working).


----------



## bzrkrage

I was using mine as my testing/review board. Doing the “Klon Klone shootout”


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> I was using mine as my testing/review board. Doing the “Klon Klone shootout”
> View attachment 194753


Who won and do you still have the Gurus?


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Who won and do you still have the Gurus?


‘‘Twas a cold morn, the locals kept from the streets, as was heard ‘thar be a shootout brewin’!’......a feud as long as the forums had been born......who, was the best Klon Klone....”

I am trying to do some shootouts and some interviews to get a website up and running. ( hence the Tone parts)
Using the Gurus, to be honest, I found that the Creme Brulé pushed the Gurus into a great overdriven territory. 
The shoot out will be posted on the Jonesingforgear.com website very soon .( I hope)


----------



## vokey design

Got a few new toys this week, not complete yet though. OCD will be replaced by a CE-2W once it makes its way here.


----------



## Greg Ellis

vokey design said:


> Got a few new toys this week..


Which board is that? PT Classic Jr?


----------



## Budda

The tour board will be the FX8 + the OCD, bringing the tuner and caverns as backups. I'll be applying the velcro tonight so I'm ready for tomorrow's practice. Or is it a rehearsal? I don't know.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhK2bNsBFB_/


----------



## vokey design

Greg Ellis said:


> Which board is that? PT Classic Jr?


Yup, classic JR.


----------



## Analogman

New pedal board day! I got a Temple Audio Trio 21, still waiting on some more cable and screw plates to finish it but for now zip ties will do the trick! More compact and easier setup than my old pedaltrain pro.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## sj250

This is the biggest disaster going right now but I've bought a bunch of new stuff in the last month plus I have 4 sample pedals from Basic Audio right now. Gonna finish up with them and I'm waiting on one more pedal to arrive, then it will be time to rebuild this explosion into something useable.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron

Woah, Boss big boxes take control of your board! How do you like them?


----------



## sj250

Ti-Ron said:


> Woah, Boss big boxes take control of your board! How do you like them?


Size wise they're very similar to the Strymons. If I'm answering honestly the Strymons all sounded better to me right out of the gate BUT if you take the time to learn how to use the endless controls and settings of the Boss series the sounds are almost always as good and most times better than the Strymons and there's so much more control available. The issue though is the fact that there is so much to adjust. It takes a long time to dig into them and I haven't scratched the surface yet. The Strymons have been around for so long now that finding user created presets is also easier. However I probably saved myself $600 going with the Boss over the Strymon options factoring in the used prices. Here's another disaster version of the same board for size comparison. Funny enough it was taken last time I had a bunch of Basic Audio pedals to try.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

@sj250 , and still, the Wampler Euphoria, survives the two major transformations!

Is it a sickness that I love doing pedalboard tear downs and rebuilds?


----------



## Ti-Ron

sj250 said:


> The Strymons have been around for so long now that finding user created presets is also easier. However I probably saved myself $600 going with the Boss over the Strymon options factoring in the used prices. Here's another disaster version of the same board for size comparison. Funny enough it was taken last time I had a bunch of Basic Audio pedals to try.


If you do Facebook, have a look at the DD500 users group: Boss DD-500 Owners Group

There's some really usefull hints, tricks and library.


----------



## sj250

bzrkrage said:


> @sj250 , and still, the Wampler Euphoria, survives the two major transformations!
> 
> Is it a sickness that I love doing pedalboard tear downs and rebuilds?


Haha, yes and no. It didn't really survive. It was sent down river and then purchased again (for the 3rd time). I'll just keep it this time. It's not always what I'm looking for but when you find that sweet spot it's a glorious pedal. The Catalinbread DLS Mkiii has probably been my favourite purchase lately. It blows me away every time I use it. The only issue is it's designed to sound the best at stage volumes which I love but when I'm in the basement........ I don't know if my neighbours love it as much! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## sj250

Ti-Ron said:


> If you do Facebook, have a look at the DD500 users group: Boss DD-500 Owners Group
> 
> There's some really usefull hints, tricks and library.


Yes I am a member on the DD and MD page

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## sj250

bzrkrage said:


> @sj250 , and still, the Wampler Euphoria, survives the two major transformations!
> 
> Is it a sickness that I love doing pedalboard tear downs and rebuilds?


Also, definitely not a sickness........ Unless my judgement is clouded because I have the disease too!










Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

sj250 said:


> This is the biggest disaster going right now but I've bought a bunch of new stuff in the last month plus I have 4 sample pedals from Basic Audio right now. Gonna finish up with them and I'm waiting on one more pedal to arrive, then it will be time to rebuild this explosion into something useable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Am I seeing three Boss delays there?

How are you using them?


----------



## RBlakeney

butterknucket said:


> Am I seeing three Boss delays there?


I think it's a delay, a reverb and a modulation.


----------



## butterknucket

My bad.


----------



## sj250

RBlakeney said:


> I think it's a delay, a reverb and a modulation.


That's correct and they sound incredible! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Maybe too too early to assume that the Hartman can be repaired, but I'm optimistic. Anyways, this is the layout I'm planning to use, need a bigger power supply now though.


----------



## DaddyDog

My living room board. A little smaller and powered by a One Spot 9v.


----------



## zurn

Chitmo said:


> Just got my DMM back from being modded by analogman. Just need to find a verb I like and call this one done
> 
> View attachment 179737


Just something about a board with a DMM


----------



## Chitmo

zurn said:


> Just something about a board with a DMM


I used to think I "needed" a delay with tap tempo but after going through oodles of delay pedals I realized it's not necessary. I got my DMM on the cheap because it wasn't functioning when I got it (had a bum switch) which allowed me to send it to analogman for some swanky mods


----------



## Chitmo

Chitmo said:


> Maybe too too early to assume that the Hartman can be repaired, but I'm optimistic. Anyways, this is the layout I'm planning to use, need a bigger power supply now though.
> 
> View attachment 207881


Got Cioks DC10 link in the mail from @ElectricMojo (Charles) today and her all wired up with power to spare. Highly recommended power supply and seller.


----------



## Merlin

I’ve been using one or two pedals at a time for most gigs lately - but I thought it was time to rig up the full board again...


----------



## Chitmo

Merlin said:


> I’ve been using one or two pedals at a time for most gigs lately - but I thought it was time to rig up the full board again...
> 
> View attachment 209761


You seem to have splurged on one pedal in particular


----------



## Merlin

Well, the Danelectro and Joyo pedals help to keep the $ down a bit!


----------



## gitapik

Just set up this small board. Voodoo Lab Dingbat (small) with a Voodoo Lab Power Plus 2 underneath. Very cool, compact, light board. Switch pedals around according to need (I opted for 3M Dual Lock over the supplied Velcro).

It's an orphan board. Have since replaced the BOSS tuner with a tc electronic mini noir. The CS-3 was modded by Mark Humphrey. Definite keeper.



http://imgur.com/m2FLWMO




http://imgur.com/Odq4tLg




http://imgur.com/q6brvba


Thinking about picking up a Quilter Mach 2 combo amp. I'd put another delay and replace the dirt and boost with phaser, flanger, and chorus. Run it all through the effects loop. Get their full pedal board to run alongside mine.


----------



## gitapik

Here's my (not so) "big" board. Got the Voodoo Lab Power Plus 2 and a tc electronic preamp under the hood:



http://imgur.com/aQr6IwA


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Here's my latest "Jam board". I wanted something small that fits in an old laptop case, and that I wouldn't be too upset if somebody stepped on it or spilled beer on it.

The pedals were mostly acquired at online sales, either direct from China or at Music Express Canada in Brantford. It also includes a Donner wireless that I was shipped in error that they told me I could keep. Not the best unit, and not rechargeable, but I modified the receiver to use 5V power so that half didn't need batteries anymore. Then I only need to put rechargeable batteries in the transmitter unit, which are good for about 3 hours.

The power setup is a bit unique. Under the board is a small metal box containing both a 9V and a 5V regulator chip. I use a standard 12V laptop power supply to drive the box, and the 9V regulator feeds into the 5V to give me power for the pedals and the wireless receiver. I use reclaimed adapters from a Power-all kit as the connectors. Once i figured out all the polarities, it's a simple soldering job to put all the bits together.

Sound-wise, it's pretty good at covering most of the bases. The Alpha Cruncher distortion is a bit heavy, so I cover the lower-dirt stuff with the Bad Monkey. The AC Stage acoustic simulator is not the best, but for fill-ins on acoustic parts its not bad, especially when teamed with a bit of chorus. Note however, that it hates humbuckers, it either overloads or does not track properly. Single coils only for this pedal. The tuner is about as accurate as some of the Chinese clip-on stuff, but it only cost me $28 and it gets me in the ballpark for fine tuning by ear.

I will be bringing this setup to the Riff Wrath Jam, so I can hear it at (hopefully bearable) volume.


----------



## Ronbeast

Merlin said:


> I’ve been using one or two pedals at a time for most gigs lately - but I thought it was time to rig up the full board again...
> 
> View attachment 209761


What are your thoughts on the Joyo American Sound? Bass players seem to love them, but I haven’t read as many experiences from people using it for guitar. For $40, I’m tempted to throw one on my “do everything” board.


----------



## Merlin

Ronbeast said:


> What are your thoughts on the Joyo American Sound? Bass players seem to love them, but I haven’t read as many experiences from people using it for guitar. For $40, I’m tempted to throw one on my “do everything” board.


I used it as an always on/amp replacement for my theatre gig. I'm tempted to keep using it that way, as it's easy to just run straight to PA with it. Check out Henning Pauly's review of it on YouTube.


----------



## Budda

I started working on a trem block yesterday at practice.

Still the fx8 though.


----------



## KoskineN

Just got the Thermae from Electric Mojo Guitars, and it is very cool and fun...spent too much hours with it last night  The Benson Preamp is currently my favorite drive pedal. Very amp-like in terms of dynamics and clean-up. The EQ is great to match with whatever amp you are using, and the Gain knob goes from clean boost to crunchy drive to fuzzy distortion. I'm really loving it between 11 and 1 o'clock.


----------



## Merlin

Latest iteration. The Ventris and Vertigo are gone; they sound amazing, and are flexible almost beyond belief. In the end, I need one sound from each of them, and the Strymon Flint does that in one pedal. 

Signal change is:

Korg Pitchblack Plus tuner
Bigfoot Fx Spaghetti Western Fuzz
Tech 21 Killer Wail wah pedal
Tech 21 Boost Distortion
Joyo American Sound (using it as a very light OD)
Joyo Digital Delay
Strymon Flint reverb/tremolo


----------



## davetcan

I'm really liking this set up. The tube driver might be my all time favourite OD (just wish it was half the size) and the Quantum leap and MS70 cover a hell of a lot of ground. I use the courtesy outlet on the PP2+ to power the Tube Driver so there is still only one power cable running to the board.


----------



## mhammer

I was previously unfamiliar with the Diamond Quantum Leap. Seems like a worthy competitor to the old TC Stereo Chorus Flanger, and does more tricks than the TC unit, some of them verging on what the Chase Bliss Thermae does. I'm impressed, and can see why you like it so much. Very flexible pedal.

I was recently given an Eleca Tube Distortion. On paper, it is identical to the BK Butler unit (and Chandler unit) - or so the schematic would indicate. I like a good overdrive as much as anyone, but this one did _not_ grab me. Maybe it was their choice of tube. Maybe it was something else different about the circuit that wouldn't show on the schematic. The only thing I appreciated about it that was different from the Butler and Chandler versions was the inclusion of a second stompswitch to select between overdrive and clean boost modes. Here is somebody's Saturday-morning-music-store demo.


----------



## davetcan

Good grief that sounds absolutely horrible, LOL. Just go to 9:40 of this.

btw I did drop a 12au7 into mine.


----------



## mhammer

Oddly enough, I've only ever used the Eleca with a solid-state amp. I should try it with my Princeton, and also consider swapping the existing tube for something else. Clearly, this design is capable of more, as the TPS video aptly illustrates.


----------



## Chitmo

Hartman is back up and running thanks to @mhammer


----------



## vokey design

Very happy with this setup. Only thing I would change would be to lose the two YellowBrick pedals and have him build two Bluesbreakers in one box. That Bluesbreaker is probably my fav on the board. It’s just fantastic. 

@YellowBrick I think that should be your next project ... first dibs, called it


----------



## mhammer

Chitmo said:


> Hartman is back up and running thanks to @mhammer
> 
> View attachment 220152


Now that it's running, and you can actually hear it, how do you like it?


----------



## KoskineN

I decided to build a new board using a PT Junior, since the nano was just too small. Using this with my AC10 set for a light crunch, the Centura is my main OD, and the Timmy
is my cleanish boost. The rest are flavors, but the Nebula is awesome and it rips through the Vox.

EDIT: Switched the Timmy for the Condor, it works great as a boost and the EQ is very powerful, plus I now have a Tremolo on my board


----------



## vokey design

Just when I was happy with thing I get an unexpected email .... which means an unexpected npd. Had to loose the YB DS1 for space but it was worth it. 

New setup:








Old:


----------



## Budda

Still happy with my fx8 .

Made a home preset for messing around in stereo with my little practice amps.


----------



## davetcan

Love it!



vokey design said:


> Just when I was happy with thing I get an unexpected email .... which means an unexpected npd. Had to loose the YB DS1 for space but it was worth it.
> 
> New setup:
> View attachment 221316
> 
> Old:


----------



## Chitmo

Added another BJFE to the mix, killer pedals!


----------



## mhammer

I figured it was time that I put one together, so here's my "lo-budget" pedalboard. I think the whole thing - power-supply, cables, board, velcro, and construction parts, comes in at well under $180-200. These are not my favorite or best pedals, but they do the job nicely. Signal path starts at the lower right, goes left and then goes to upper right. Nuthin particularly fancy.

Clockwise, from upper left:
Muza FD900 delay/reverb - very flexible and full-featured pedal; decent sound.
Donner Alchemy - not necessarily precise enough for my tastes, but covers pretty well all modulation bases: chorus, flanger, phaser, vibrato, tremolo, rotary, univibe.
FY-2 - Became one of my favourite fuzzes from the past. I changed a couple things and added a switch for lifting the midscoop.
Univox Uni-Comp - Had one of these compressors in the late 70's and loved it. Recently made this clone, and confirmed just WHY I loved it then and still do.
The Crank - My own design for a clean-to-slightly-dirty booster. Great little booster if I do say so myself.
Wah Sup - Variation on a Dr. Q envelope-controlled filter, with added variable Decay time.
Snap - Slightly modded version of a Menatone Red Snapper, which is, in turn a slightly modified version of the Boss OD-1 overdrive. Great under-rated little overdrive pedal. I replaced the treble and bass cut controls with toggles for simplicity and space considerations.

Power supply is a Caline. The non-digital stuff can run safely on 12Vdc, so I may give that a whirl. The whole board is one square foot, and made of a $3 wooden deck tile from Dollarama.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Guitar > Buffer > Tuner > OCD boost > FF7 main gain > Ricochet > Data Corruptor > Dimension C > Tera Echo > Downward Spiral > Amp. 

This pedal board is used for my two-piece noise-rawk band so most of these pedals are used to just make cool/neat/gross sounds. Most of these pedals are staples with the exception of the fuzz, constantly swapping that to look for cool main tone sounds. So far the one to beat is a WMD Geiger Counter, the FF7 is great but I think the WMD replicates the sound in my head a bit better. Still, next I'll either try a DS-1 I modded into a type of superfuzz, or a Fuzzrocious 420 Fuzz. 
The Tera Echo I have setup to be more of a reverb, and will be replaced when I get a reverb I like. There's also a Voodoo Labs 4x4 underneath powering everything, except the Buffer is being powered off of the Tuner.


----------



## Chitmo

danielSunn0))) said:


> Guitar > Buffer > Tuner > OCD boost > FF7 main gain > Ricochet > Data Corruptor > Dimension C > Tera Echo > Downward Spiral > Amp.
> 
> This pedal board is used for my two-piece noise-rawk band so most of these pedals are used to just make cool/neat/gross sounds. Most of these pedals are staples with the exception of the fuzz, constantly swapping that to look for cool main tone sounds. So far the one to beat is a WMD Geiger Counter, the FF7 is great but I think the WMD replicates the sound in my head a bit better. Still, next I'll either try a DS-1 I modded into a type of superfuzz, or a Fuzzrocious 420 Fuzz.
> The Tera Echo I have setup to be more of a reverb, and will be replaced when I get a reverb I like. There's also a Voodoo Labs 4x4 underneath powering everything, except the Buffer is being powered off of the Tuner.
> 
> View attachment 221458


Some real nice pedals there mang


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Chitmo said:


> Some real nice pedals there mang


Thanks!!!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## jigncraw

Still playing with Drives, but loving the Keeley Germanium stuff.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

My rig will soon be fx8, mxr micro amp and ellman tone a/b. Tu3 and caverns as backup.


----------



## gearlovin

Main board that I just did yesterday!
It's killer.











Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zztomato

Don't think I've ever posted a board pic here. I'm having a lot of fun with this setup and the board sounds fantastic due to the very fine buffer in the Roger Mayer wah/volume pedal.


----------



## Ti-Ron

zztomato said:


> Don't think I've ever posted a board pic here. I'm having a lot of fun with this setup and the board sounds fantastic due to the very fine buffer in the Roger Mayer wah/volume pedal.
> View attachment 227192


Cool board! Is the MLJR is a special edition?
I saw some black one but with the big aluminum knobs but never with black ones.


----------



## zztomato

Ti-Ron said:


> Cool board! Is the MLJR is a special edition?
> I saw some black one but with the big aluminum knobs but never with black ones.


It used to be seafoam green but I got tired of that colour and sent it to Diamond for a black make-over- and V2 upgrade. I've had it forever.

I actually wanted the big aluminum knobs but they said they didn't offer them due to the insane cost of them.


----------



## Chitmo

gearlovin said:


> Main board that I just did yesterday!
> It's killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


You snag the klon for Quebec? That the one that someone painted gold?


----------



## Chitmo

My poor Hartman has died again so it's off to get some love, hence the big hole. But you get the idea.


----------



## chuck_zc

Finally found a combination I'm happy with. DD3 showed up yesterday in the mail followed today by the PH2. The only thing I'd probably change now would be a Timmy in place of the Mojo. It's just a little too dark for my liking. Chain starts at the tuner and runs straight across.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Updated!! The looper is a nice addition and makes for less tap dancing!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

I finaly ordered a Nano+ for my bass board. Those ebs patch cable really does help!


----------



## Chitmo

Ti-Ron said:


> I finaly ordered a Nano+ for my bass board. Those ebs patch cable really does help!
> 
> View attachment 228100


Those flats are the best!


----------



## zdogma

Yeah, i love EBS flats. I think you introduced me to them. I have about 20 for both of my boards now. Was thinking about some of the new smaller gold ones, but originals are holding up really well. Great product.


----------



## Ti-Ron

zdogma said:


> Yeah, i love EBS flats. I think you introduced me to them. I have about 20 for both of my boards now. Was thinking about some of the new smaller gold ones, but originals are holding up really well. Great product.


I guess I was better to help other people!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's my guitar board. I really like the MlJr, it is a great delay, easy to use and sounds great! The next will be a phaser...it never ends!


----------



## Chitmo

Moved a few things around for a change.


----------



## losch79

This is my current board that I finished up a couple weeks ago. I think I want to replace the MXR CC and the Tone wicker, I'm just not sure with what though.


----------



## Budda

Fx8, tu3, micro amp, ellman tone a/b.


----------



## gproud




----------



## Chitmo

The Hartman is back in action.....again!


----------



## KoskineN

Several changes here since last time; delay-reverb-looper now go in the FX Loop of the amp, and I now a a snake cable for the Amp In, Channel and FX Loop Send & Return connected to a patchbay. Everything is working great with the Musicomlab switcher. I now do more stacking, especially with the Drive channel of the Fillmore to get different flavours of gain. The OCD(1.7 @ 18V) works great with this amp, but I'm gonna try some other Marshall-type of pedals, including an incoming Wampler Pantheon to experiment with my big rock tone. The Black Ash is absolutely great, and works great with either clean of dirty sounds.


----------



## Asian_blur

Here is my current pedal board:

Korg Turner 
Tone city Comp Engine
Tone city Sweet Cream
Tone city Dark Horse
Volume Plus
TC Sky Surfer
A/B switch 
Powered by One Spot CS7









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vokey design

After a complete purge and rebuild I am left with this


----------



## BSTheTech

Got it, got it, traded it, need it, need it, got it, got it....


----------



## Chitmo

zztomato said:


> Don't think I've ever posted a board pic here. I'm having a lot of fun with this setup and the board sounds fantastic due to the very fine buffer in the Roger Mayer wah/volume pedal.
> View attachment 227192


I never really paid that much attention to the PTD stuff until recently and now I really wanna try some. How do you like them?


----------



## Budda

A/b and micro amp were out getting fixed.


----------



## zztomato

Chitmo said:


> I never really paid that much attention to the PTD stuff until recently and now I really wanna try some. How do you like them?


I like them so much that I would likely never sell them. They are very unique but highly versatile fuzz pedals. I have his "big 3" Rotoface, Rotobone and Tornita KS (not pictured) 
Rotoface is like having every fuzz face ever made in one pedal. Rotobone is a nice mix of Fuzz, random low octave, OD. Tornita is something made for David Torn. Here's an older sample of David's


----------



## chuck_zc

I've posted a few times already, but our band had a major makeover and dove headfirst into the old outlaw country, southern rock genres. This covers everything for me. The OCD is an 07 1.4 with 1.3 blue Led and simple graphics. It's a Rico also lol


----------



## Chitmo

zztomato said:


> I like them so much that I would likely never sell them. They are very unique but highly versatile fuzz pedals. I have his "big 3" Rotoface, Rotobone and Tornita KS (not pictured)
> Rotoface is like having every fuzz face ever made in one pedal. Rotobone is a nice mix of Fuzz, random low octave, OD. Tornita is something made for David Torn. Here's an older sample of David's


The GAS will never end, will it?


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Just about done...... the woodworking / finishing that is. Then the real work starts.


----------



## zztomato

Chitmo said:


> The GAS will never end, will it?


...sure as the rising sun...


----------



## Chitmo

Well other than finding a suitable AB/Y I actually feel like I'm done with this board


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Oooh yeah!


----------



## vokey design

Ayr Guitars said:


> Oooh yeah!
> 
> View attachment 233698
> 
> 
> View attachment 233700


Nice work Andrew, it’s almost a shame to cover it up with pedals


----------



## Ayr Guitars

vokey design said:


> Nice work Andrew, it’s almost a shame to cover it up with pedals


Ha! I’ve thought the same thing.... in fact, I caught myself rubbing out the finish and I thought, why am I doing this? The thing is just going to get covered up and bumped around.... so I stopped. 

The lumber actually came from a farm on Trussler Rd, just south of Drumbo Rd. Nice local connection!


----------



## Budda

Needs more delay!


----------



## High/Deaf

.....and of course .......


----------



## KoskineN

Decided to finally try a Mobius, and I really love it. The effects sound great, and I wired it for Pre/Post with the FX loop for extra flexibility. 
The Black Ash was a great surprise this year, and sounds super cool. The best Tone Bender style fuzz I've played so far. The new BE-OD Deluxe
is a great improvement over the normal version thanks to the Mids knob, and the lower gain channel is most welcome for extra versatility.
I got some cool stuff coming in the mail, but the overall setup shouldn't change since that I super happy with it.


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> After a complete purge and rebuild I am left with this
> View attachment 233104


That's actually pretty awesome!


----------



## davetcan

Well that's wishful thinking if I've ever heard it 



KoskineN said:


> I got some cool stuff coming in the mail, but the overall setup shouldn't change since that I super happy with it.


----------



## bzrkrage

KoskineN said:


> I got some cool stuff coming in the mail, but the overall setup shouldn't change since that I super happy with it.


 on “this” board....... I see 2 other boards in that pic!!!


----------



## bzrkrage

BSTheTech said:


> Got it, got it, traded it, need it, need it, got it, got it....


Holy snikés! Wow! Pedals are the hockey cards of the “disposable income guitarist collector” kid!
This, make waaaaay more sense to me now.


----------



## KoskineN

davetcan said:


> Well that's wishful thinking if I've ever heard it


I know...let say it shouldn't change until the end of 2018 



bzrkrage said:


> on “this” board....... I see 2 other boards in that pic!!!


Well, they might go on whatever boards...there is too much stuff to try


----------



## bzrkrage

Something new to add to the board tomorrow.....


----------



## Josh g

Here's my very homemade board. Tuner and TC comp are pre-loop. Loop 1 is OS-2 (don't like it much; plan to mod) -> BD-2 fat-mod clone. Loop 2 is Soul Food. Loop 3 is TC univibe. Loop 3 is TC Nova Delay. Post-loop is reverb -> trem (plan to upgrade to Chase Bliss Gravitas as soon as I can stop spending money on other things) -> Looper -> a/b switch. I somewhat often switch between electric and acoustic, so the a/b switch lets me have an out to my Vox AC4 and an out to the main system. The blank spot is for 2-3 tap tempo/preset pedals I'm building for delay, verb, and looper. 

And just for fun, I made a mini-board for when I'm only playing acoustic guitar. No need for compressors, overdrives, and vibe. 









The fun part of it all is that all the wood was scrap left over from other projects. Less $ on board = more $ for pedals.


----------



## bzrkrage

New Year edition....


----------



## vokey design

One thing I want to do this year is spend more time playing and less tinkering, so this is the board for 2019. If I make it last the year I am buying a new guitar lol.


----------



## zdogma

vokey design said:


> One thing I want to do this year is spend more time playing and less tinkering, so this is the board for 2019. If I make it last the year I am buying a new guitar lol.
> 
> View attachment 237082


Is the Waza tuner an improvement over the standard TU-3? It has a switchable buffer as well? I ditched mine a few years ago because it didn't work well with my fuzz pedals. I have the Polytune mini, but I always preferred the Boss interface.


----------



## vokey design

zdogma said:


> Is the Waza tuner an improvement over the standard TU-3? It has a switchable buffer as well? I ditched mine a few years ago because it didn't work well with my fuzz pedals. I have the Polytune mini, but I always preferred the Boss interface.


The tuning function/accuracy is the same. I does have a switch allowing you to choose buffer or TB. Some YouTube reviews say the buffer itself is of better quality but probably not. Works as it should and it’s black


----------



## Chris Collins

This is my board for now, Looking to switch out the Compressor for something else.


----------



## chuck_zc

Finally Finally done this time!!








Chain is Pitch black, keeley comp, phaser, colorsound overdriver clone, soulfood, zendrive, DD3


----------



## warplanegrey

Just put it back together a couple days ago


----------



## RBlakeney

Trying to figure out what I’m doing with my life.


----------



## chuck_zc

RBlakeney said:


> Trying to figure out what I’m doing with my life.
> View attachment 238386


So. Many. Choices.


----------



## torndownunit

Not the fanciest board, but I did some research on sales over the holidays, and for an occasional gigger this seemed like a really simple solution. I need to get some new cables that aren't angled to clean things up a bit. But this is the first pedal board I've ever used.


----------



## RBlakeney

chuck_zc said:


> So. Many. Choices.


Maybe I’ll make a thread about suggestions for how to set up a board or 2.


----------



## jigncraw

Switched from a Trio 21 to a Trio 28, I'm struggling on the decision between a Mobius, MD-500 or a H9. 

I scooped a couple MXR 237 Power Supplies and mounted them on the support pieces underneath. They were a perfect fit.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

In the running for 'boringest pedalboard ever'.


----------



## Clean Channel

I just got the Dr. Scientist Atmosphere!


----------



## Verne

Here's my amp carpet covered board that was given to me. I stapled some rubber grippy stuff underneath it to keep it from sliding. Had old velcro of all sorts kicking around the house, so put it all together and this is the end result. I only play for myself in the basement, so this is more than necessary, but the overall cost was $0.00 so why not.


----------



## fretzel

Picked up some new pedals so trying them at tonight’s jam. 
The drummer wants to attempt ‘the song remains the same’. This song sure does keep your brain busy but I’m getting it together. It’s not that it’s difficult to play I just am having troubles with recalling the multiple parts. LOL 
Anyway for that I picked up the Mosaic on a trade yesterday.Meh! But it adds a texture. 
The Wampler Ace Thirty is definitely a pedal you need to get to know but I think it’s a keeper. 
Think I’m going to trade out either the fuzz head or Dover for a superbolt. Get my Jimmy on!!!


----------



## TimH

Shout out to Duane at Revelation Cable company for the awesome work on my loom and midi cables. He’s in BC doing custom cable work guys if you need anything I highly recommend him! All the audio wiring was done by me.





  








Boardzilla




__
TimH


__
Jan 18, 2019


----------



## Sunny1433

Well, here's a link to my pedalboard  

IMG-20190209-143944


----------



## Chitmo

Sunny1433 said:


> Well, here's a link to my pedalboard
> 
> IMG-20190209-143944


Needs more overdrive


----------



## Sunny1433

Chitmo said:


> Needs more overdrive


Always! What can I say, I just love overdrives!


----------



## RBlakeney

Chitmo said:


> Needs more overdrive


Better?


----------



## Guest

TimH said:


> Shout out to Duane at Revelation Cable company for the awesome work on my loom and midi cables. He’s in BC doing custom cable work guys if you need anything I highly recommend him! All the audio wiring was done by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boardzilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> TimH
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 18, 2019


Who broke the Strymon reverb?


----------



## jaymeister

Here’s my latest. I am just getting to know the RV-500. It is a beast that is starting to deliver...but it has taken some work. I have a little DMC.micro on the way to simplify patch changes on the delay and reverb. Will swap out the original DMC-4.


----------



## vokey design

Having a blast with this simple setup 
Late 70’s MM, KTR, Bluesbreaker clone by @YellowBrick, and a tuner.


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> Having a blast with this simple setup
> Late 70’s MM, KTR, Bluesbreaker clone by @YellowBrick, and a tuner.
> View attachment 241858


Ummm.....


----------



## vokey design

Chitmo said:


> Ummm.....
> View attachment 241876


Clearly someone hacked my account, that is definitely not me MJF$#


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


>


So how do you like this thing?
Easy to configure?

Since you were a pedals addict, I'm curious about your drastic change!


----------



## davetcan

I love it, but keep in mind I'm no longer gigging  The computer editor makes configuring the patches a breeze but it will take some extended use before I'd be comfortable tweaking it without the computer during a gig. The tones are worth the effort though, it really is an excellent piece of gear. I've tried most modeling platforms and so far this one ticks all the boxes for me. I wouldn't be selling all of my pedals and boards if that were not the case. I'm able to use the 4CM method with the Renegade but if i want to run it into my DRRI or Pro Jnr then I can run all of the effects straight into the amp.


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> I love it, but keep in mind I'm no longer gigging  The computer editor makes configuring the patches a breeze but it will take some extended use before I'd be comfortable tweaking it without the computer during a gig. The tones are worth the effort though, it really is an excellent piece of gear. I've tried most modeling platforms and so far this one ticks all the boxes for me. I wouldn't be selling all of my pedals and boards if that were not the case. I'm able to use the 4CM method with the Renegade but if i want to run it into my DRRI or Pro Jnr then I can run all of the effects straight into the amp.


Thanks for the input.
Are you using your amp drive or the models in the FX8?


----------



## Budda

Since I gig my fx8, I learned how to edit manually first. Axe edit is very nice to use too!


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Are you using your amp drive or the models in the FX8?


Both if I'm using the Renegade which has a great OD channel. I use the FX8 drives on the DRRI and Pro Jnr.


----------



## mhammer

Pedalboard, schmedalboard. Here is something I'm finishing up, courtesy of the generosity of forum member @Guitar101, who very generously provided me with the chassis.

I had a bunch of stuffed circuit-boards sitting around, so I thought I'd gather them up and install them into a compact all-in-one unit. It's pretty inflexible, as multi-FX go (no insertable loops or order-flipping, etc.), but it has most of what a person might want for a simple gig. Right to left, it consists of a bunch of "classics":

Clean pre-amp with Fender T/M/B tonestack
Clone of Ross compressor with 3 gain-recovery settings
Clone of TS-808, with a little bit of asymmetry and more bass
Clone of Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion Fuzz, with additional fuzz modes and tone adjustment
Clone of the Dr. Q envelope filter with a few decay-time settings
Clone of the EHX Pulsar tremolo, with smooth/chop
Clone of the MXR Phase 90, with variable range, three resonance settings, and vibrato
A simple PT2399-based delay from the Madbean site
I did not label any of the controls because there simply wasn't room and you couldn't see them from the top anyway. All effects are true bypass, and I used a repeating sequence of red-blue-green-yellow for status LEDs (i.e., EQ has same colour as filter, comp same as trem, etc.). Whole thing weighs maybe 3lbs. A bit of a struggle fitting everything in, but it all fits. I had hoped to install a midrange-shift switch for the preamp, but the pots ended up taking more room than I anticipated, so I'm stuck with an unused hole. But apart from that, a pretty decent "Fly Rig".


----------



## Dorian2

I really don't know what to say. Cool!


----------



## Ti-Ron

mhammer said:


> Pedalboard, schmedalboard. Here is something I'm finishing up, courtesy of the generosity of forum member @Guitar101, who very generously provided me with the chassis.
> 
> I had a bunch of stuffed circuit-boards sitting around, so I thought I'd gather them up and install them into a compact all-in-one unit. It's pretty inflexible, as multi-FX go (no insertable loops or order-flipping, etc.), but it has most of what a person might want for a simple gig. Right to left, it consists of a bunch of "classics":
> 
> Clean pre-amp with Fender T/M/B tonestack
> Clone of Ross compressor with 3 gain-recovery settings
> Clone of TS-808, with a little bit of asymmetry and more bass
> Clone of Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion Fuzz, with additional fuzz modes and tone adjustment
> Clone of the Dr. Q envelope filter with a few decay-time settings
> Clone of the EHX Pulsar tremolo, with smooth/chop
> Clone of the MXR Phase 90, with variable range, three resonance settings, and vibrato
> A simple PT2399-based delay from the Madbean site
> I did not label any of the controls because there simply wasn't room and you couldn't see them from the top anyway. All effects are true bypass, and I used a repeating sequence of red-blue-green-yellow for status LEDs (i.e., EQ has same colour as filter, comp same as trem, etc.). Whole thing weighs maybe 3lbs. A bit of a struggle fitting everything in, but it all fits. I had hoped to install a midrange-shift switch for the preamp, but the pots ended up taking more room than I anticipated, so I'm stuck with an unused hole. But apart from that, a pretty decent "Fly Rig".


All piwered with one 9 volts outlet?


----------



## mhammer

Ti-Ron said:


> All piwered with one 9 volts outlet?


Yes. With the exception of the delay, everything is analog and doesn't draw that much current.


----------



## Ti-Ron

mhammer said:


> Yes. With the exception of the delay, everything is analog and doesn't draw that much current.


Great work! Tech21 have competition now!


----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> Pedalboard, schmedalboard. Here is something I'm finishing up, courtesy of the generosity of forum member @Guitar101, who very generously provided me with the chassis.
> 
> I had a bunch of stuffed circuit-boards sitting around, so I thought I'd gather them up and install them into a compact all-in-one unit. It's pretty inflexible, as multi-FX go (no insertable loops or order-flipping, etc.), but it has most of what a person might want for a simple gig. Right to left, it consists of a bunch of "classics":
> 
> Clean pre-amp with Fender T/M/B tonestack
> Clone of Ross compressor with 3 gain-recovery settings
> Clone of TS-808, with a little bit of asymmetry and more bass
> Clone of Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion Fuzz, with additional fuzz modes and tone adjustment
> Clone of the Dr. Q envelope filter with a few decay-time settings
> Clone of the EHX Pulsar tremolo, with smooth/chop
> Clone of the MXR Phase 90, with variable range, three resonance settings, and vibrato
> A simple PT2399-based delay from the Madbean site
> I did not label any of the controls because there simply wasn't room and you couldn't see them from the top anyway. All effects are true bypass, and I used a repeating sequence of red-blue-green-yellow for status LEDs (i.e., EQ has same colour as filter, comp same as trem, etc.). Whole thing weighs maybe 3lbs. A bit of a struggle fitting everything in, but it all fits. I had hoped to install a midrange-shift switch for the preamp, but the pots ended up taking more room than I anticipated, so I'm stuck with an unused hole. But apart from that, a pretty decent "Fly Rig".


Very cool. Pretty fly for a retired guy.

I'm curious, Mark, do you know why we 'read' guitar effects/pedals from right to left (instead of left to right, which seems more intuitive), which seems to have become an industry standard? Is it so the guitar input is on the same side as our (at least for right handed player's) guitar output jack and cable doesn't have to cross in front of us?


Anyhow, I guess I should post a pic of my board. I've made hours of changes to it. Can't you tell?


----------



## mhammer

Your question has been asked many times over. Even though English (the lingua franca of pedal legending) is read from left to right, and most schematics are also read from left to right, the received wisdom is that, since the majority of guitar players are right-handed, and the cable comes out of the right side of the guitar, the input is on the r9ight side of pedals so that the cable doesn't drape in front of the player and inadvertently result in tripping over it. Yes, it's negligent towards left-handed players, and yes many players now use wireless systems so trippable cables is a non-issue, but it wouldn't be the first time that a standard was set on the basis of something that occurred long ago and doesn't really apply anymore. As I understand it, the width of rail cars and their tracks, and the continuing prevailing width of automotive lanes, was established on the basis of oxcart width in Roman-ruled areas. Heck, ever ask yourself just why most of the pedal universe is predicated on a 9V power supply? ( Nine-volt battery - Wikipedia ) Well into the mid-1960s, there were plenty of fuzz pedals that ran off 1.5 or 3V. And even though the schematic goes from left to right, because we have in on the right and out on the left in most instances (even when the jacks are rear-mounted), controls are often mounted on the control panel with a nod towards signal flow. That is, "Gain" will be on the right, and volume on the left, because gain adjusts the treatment of the input, and volume has the final say on the output. There are certainly plenty of exceptions to that rule, but it's the most common configuration.


----------



## hollowbody

mhammer said:


> Pedalboard, schmedalboard. Here is something I'm finishing up, courtesy of the generosity of forum member @Guitar101, who very generously provided me with the chassis.
> 
> I had a bunch of stuffed circuit-boards sitting around, so I thought I'd gather them up and install them into a compact all-in-one unit. It's pretty inflexible, as multi-FX go (no insertable loops or order-flipping, etc.), but it has most of what a person might want for a simple gig. Right to left, it consists of a bunch of "classics":
> 
> Clean pre-amp with Fender T/M/B tonestack
> Clone of Ross compressor with 3 gain-recovery settings
> Clone of TS-808, with a little bit of asymmetry and more bass
> Clone of Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion Fuzz, with additional fuzz modes and tone adjustment
> Clone of the Dr. Q envelope filter with a few decay-time settings
> Clone of the EHX Pulsar tremolo, with smooth/chop
> Clone of the MXR Phase 90, with variable range, three resonance settings, and vibrato
> A simple PT2399-based delay from the Madbean site
> I did not label any of the controls because there simply wasn't room and you couldn't see them from the top anyway. All effects are true bypass, and I used a repeating sequence of red-blue-green-yellow for status LEDs (i.e., EQ has same colour as filter, comp same as trem, etc.). Whole thing weighs maybe 3lbs. A bit of a struggle fitting everything in, but it all fits. I had hoped to install a midrange-shift switch for the preamp, but the pots ended up taking more room than I anticipated, so I'm stuck with an unused hole. But apart from that, a pretty decent "Fly Rig".


That is VERY cool Mark!


----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> Heck, ever ask yourself just why most of the pedal universe is predicated on a 9V power supply? ( Nine-volt battery - Wikipedia ) Well into the mid-1960s, there were plenty of fuzz pedals that ran off 1.5 or 3V. And even though the schematic goes from left to right, because we have in on the right and out on the left in most instances (even when the jacks are rear-mounted), controls are often mounted on the control panel with a nod towards signal flow. That is, "Gain" will be on the right, and volume on the left, because gain adjusts the treatment of the input, and volume has the final say on the output. There are certainly plenty of exceptions to that rule, but it's the most common configuration.


The schematics go left to right - and so does signal flow when you flip the pedal over to work on it. So there's that.

I notice a few digital amps/pedals don't follow this standard. The KPA is oriented left to right, as you would read something. The amp section and the 'stomps, stack, effects' blocks along the top. So is the pedal board. 

Also, the L6 M9 numbered the pedals from left to right, although you could invert the order internally with the software. The painted-on numbers never changed, though.


----------



## Clean Channel

@mhammer : I dig your DIY board!


----------



## mhammer

Clean Channel said:


> @mhammer : I dig your DIY board!


Thanks for the praise, gents.
And a special thanks to @Guitar101 for providing the impetus.
Mark


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> Having a blast with this simple setup
> Late 70’s MM, KTR, Bluesbreaker clone by @YellowBrick, and a tuner.
> View attachment 241858


Nice pedaltrain! 

How do you like the Volto?


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Nice pedaltrain!
> 
> How do you like the Volto?


It was awesome for the time that I had it lol, it was part of the deal that brought the EC Strat home.


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> It was awesome for the time that I had it lol, it was part of the deal that brought the EC Strat home.


Jesus, did you have it more than a couple of days, LOL.

You need to buy my Jetter SSS for that strat btw.


----------



## Josh g

I've made some upgrades and virtually run out of room.









My brother says I need to get a "real" board before doing anything else. What I'd really like is something with multiple levels. On the super expensive end of the scale, Schmidt Array boards look really nice.


----------



## Ayr Guitars

She’s not the prettiest girl at the dance - but with only 5 minutes to put it together before leaving the house, she’ll do the job!


----------



## Budda

New A/B with the essential ground switch.


----------



## Budda

New A/B with the essential ground switch.


----------



## High/Deaf

Budda said:


> New A/B with the essential ground switch.


Nice clean setup. I love Radial stuff - I'm always surprised at the heft and sturdiness of their simpler pedals.

But why the external tuner and not just use the tuner in the FX8?


----------



## Budda

High/Deaf said:


> Nice clean setup. I love Radial stuff - I'm always surprised at the heft and sturdiness of their simpler pedals.
> 
> But why the external tuner and not just use the tuner in the FX8?


Backup. I do use the fx8 tuner haha.

Man that aby is the goods. Somehow my 2203 sees more signal, so I had to turn it down a scooch.


----------



## Dorian2

Budda said:


> Backup. I do use the fx8 tuner haha.
> 
> Man that aby is the goods. Somehow my 2203 sees more signal, so I had to turn it down a scooch.


I got one of those baby's a couple of years ago. You can also run a 3rd amp through the tuner out if you want, but it'll be always on. If you decide to do the Wet/Dry/Wet thing!!


----------



## Budda

Dorian2 said:


> I got one of those baby's a couple of years ago. You can also run a 3rd amp through the tuner out if you want, but it'll be always on. If you decide to do the Wet/Dry/Wet thing!!


Tempted to try wdw using the aby and the stereo outs on the fx8.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Wow. You guys really know how to make a fella feel inadequate about his board.. I will try to post a pic tonight. I guess I just don't have the brain for too many knobs - I would always be turning and tweaking. Some of these pics have no less than 30 knobs on them. I would never sort it all out, or at the least, get my headspace clean (and I don't mean my amp).

Currently, my pedalboard (for out of house) is; Tuner, Crybaby, AmTS9 Silver, Russian Big Muff, Relaxing Walrus Delay, EHX Nano360 looper. Actually, the pedalboard itself is one of the best parts, the Outlaw Effect Nomad - has the batteries built right into it. Depending on where I am going, it runs into either a cube 30 on the clean channel or a Gibson Skylark GA-5T on the only channel its got - glorious. . Guitar is dual humbucker equipped.

I just built a Green Pony (Think Maxon 820 +TS9 crossed with Klon) and it may be replacing the TS9 (which would be a thing to me because the AMTS9 Silver is, _to me_, the greatest clean overdrive ever made, It knows how to make a fender tube amp very, very happy.).

In house is different. Crybaby, Analog Man TS9 Silver, Analog Man TS9 Silver, Ross Compressor, Whammy2, Boomerang Phrase Sampler, then in the rack is Furman Power Conditioner, Korg DTR-2, Alesis Nanoverb, and Ibanez DM-2000 all going into a 68 Princeton. Can you tell I am a Trey fan? lol. This rig hardly ever gets used. I find I just plug in my gigging board as shown above (but using either the Skylark or Princeton).

EDIT.. some pics!

















C


----------



## _Azrael

Cardamonfrost said:


> Wow. You guys really know how to make a fella feel inadequate about his board.. I will try to post a pic tonight. I guess I just don't have the brain for too many knobs - I would always be turning and tweaking. Some of these pics have no less than 30 knobs on them. I would never sort it all out, or at the least, get my headspace clean (and I don't mean my amp).
> 
> Currently, my pedalboard (for out of house) is; Tuner, Crybaby, AmTS9 Silver, Russian Big Muff, Relaxing Walrus Delay, EHX Nano360 looper. Actually, the pedalboard itself is one of the best parts, the Outlaw Effect Nomad - has the batteries built right into it. Depending on where I am going, it runs into either a cube 30 on the clean channel or a Gibson Skylark GA-5T on the only channel its got - glorious. . Guitar is dual humbucker equipped... As all my guitars are, except for the ones with HB jrs. Or HB minis.
> 
> I just built a Green Pony (Think Maxon 820 +TS9 crossed with Klon) and it may be replacing the TS9 (which would be a thing to me because the AMTS9 Silver is, _to me_, the greatest clean overdrive ever made, It knows how to make a fender tube amp very, very happy.).
> 
> In house is different. Crybaby, Analog Man TS9 Silver, Analog Man TS9 Silver, Ross Compressor, Whammy2, Boomerang Phrase Sampler, then in the rack is Furman Power Conditioner, Korg DTR-2, Alesis Nanoverb, and Ibanez DM-2000 all going into a 68 Princeton. Can you tell I am a Trey fan? lol. This rig hardly ever gets used. I find I just plug in my gigging board as shown above (but using either the Skylark or Princeton).
> 
> C


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Here we go:
Guitar Input-> Dry-> Amp.
|
\/
Bass-> POG -> Ibanez Echo-> Secret Destroyer -> Bass Amp.
|
\/
Wet-> Tuner-> Ricochet-> GE-7-> Lord Fuzz-> Slowly Melting-> DC-2-> Space Race Reverb-> DD5-> Data Corruptor-> Wet Amp.


----------



## _Azrael

Bass -> Stompbox -> Amp


----------



## Budda

_Azrael said:


> Bass -> Stompbox -> Amp


Needs more dirt.


----------



## _Azrael

Budda said:


> Needs more dirt.


I used to, then I got an amp with the dirt built in.


----------



## Budda

_Azrael said:


> I used to, then I got an amp with the dirt built in.


Still needs more dirt!


----------



## _Azrael

Budda said:


> Still needs more dirt!


This one goes to 11


----------



## Budda

_Azrael said:


> This one goes to 11


Now yer talkin.


----------



## the5chord

I need to fit a Tremolo on here some how.

Replace the Hyde with an SL Drive?


----------



## chuck_zc

Finally happy. Pairs well with the Strat and Tele. 
Routing is, 
Tuner, Keeley comp, Small Stone, hand wired Colorsound Overdriver clone, TS9, SD-1, Dreamy Delay(DBA clone) Hardwire delay


----------



## Brian Johnston

My Maple Rock Pedalboard is in this video. I don't have an exact set-up... depends on what preamp I'm using, what distortion, etc. I have a few things that are mainstays, such as my Ocean Machine, Quaverato, Freqout, EXchanger and a Buff Deluxe.


----------



## Budda

@the5chord get a bigger board


----------



## the5chord

Budda said:


> @the5chord get a bigger board


I have a big board! Should have bought a metro 16 though. My mistake :-/


----------



## Budda

the5chord said:


> I have a big board! Should have bought a metro 16 though. My mistake :-/


Hate to inform you but... nope.


----------



## zztomato

Small board!


----------



## Marioverkill

Here's my little portable/Lower volume stereo board:


----------



## the5chord

Budda said:


> Hate to inform you but... nope.


?


----------



## Budda

the5chord said:


> ?


It's not a big board.


----------



## RBlakeney

Trying to make sure I have enough drive.


----------



## Tiller

I finally got around to bolting my new pedalboard together this weekend. Shout out to Pete at GreenBased Design (Greenbased Design ) for building me an amazing



































custom size board.


----------



## davetcan

Just messing around with what's left after the venture into multi-fx (again). I believe I've now resigned myself to being a firm pedal chaser, it's just too much fun.


----------



## WhiteFalcon

davetcan said:


> Just messing around with what's left after the venture into multi-fx (again). I believe I've now resigned myself to being a firm pedal chaser, it's just too much fun.


Nice rig!! How are you liking the Boss Wireless?


----------



## davetcan

WhiteFalcon said:


> Nice rig!! How are you liking the Boss Wireless?


I really like it. Tried the Xvive first but it always sounded a bit "harsh" to my ears. I had the same issue years ago when the first Line 6 stuff came out, back then I ended up getting a Shure digital and it was superb. I'm not gigging at all these days so no need for a $500+ wireless system. This Boss unit fits the bill nicely and is great for just walking around the basement ;-)

Most people would be thrilled with the Xvive, and I actually prefer the form factor of it, being able to fold it flat, but i couldn't get past the change to my base tone. I have the same issue with almost all Strymon pedals, go figure


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> I really like it. Tried the Xvive first but it always sounded a bit "harsh" to my ears. I had the same issue years ago when the first Line 6 stuff came out, back then I ended up getting a Shure digital and* it was superb.* I'm not gigging at all these days so no need for a $500+ wireless system. This Boss unit fits the bill nicely and is great for just walking around the basement ;-)
> 
> Most people would be thrilled with the Xvive, and I actually prefer the form factor of it being able to fold it flat, but i couldn't get past the change to my base tone. I have the same issue with almost all Strymon pedals, go figure



............it is superb. 

Still enjoying it muchly, thank you very much, sir.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> ............it is superb.
> 
> Still enjoying it muchly, thank you very much, sir.


Glad it's getting the use it deserves


----------



## Roryfan

Almost all courtesy GC.

• Board, Phase 45 (Analogman UniVibe mod) & YellowBrick FA-1 clone from @vokey design
• Xotic SL Drive & Volto cordless power supply from @davetcan
• Lovepedal Jubilee from @Stevo
• Flashback delay from @Alex
Fuzz is a Ltd. Edition Caroline Olympia Shigeharu obtained via a Facebook gear group


----------



## Ti-Ron

How do you like the Olympia Fuzz? I am really curious about this one.


----------



## Roryfan

Ti-Ron said:


> How do you like the Olympia Fuzz? I am really curious about this one.


I bought it because I needed something true bypass & able to work in a daisy-chain scenario, but it may be a little gnarlier than what I wanted. It’s more Josh Homme than Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Roryfan

the5chord said:


> I need to fit a Tremolo on here some how.
> 
> Replace the Hyde with an SL Drive?


Yes to the SL Drive. Just amember to open her up & tweak the internal dip switches to taste (Lead Bass is my favourite).


----------



## Roryfan

davetcan said:


> Nice pedaltrain!
> 
> How do you like the Volto?


They’re great!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## jigncraw

Really digging this setup, some of those Eventide Flangers are slick.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean Channel

I don't think I've posted mine since I added the new Dr. Scientist reverb:


----------



## davetcan

Excellent! What's that 3 eyed goat thingy?



Clean Channel said:


> I don't think I've posted mine since I added the new Dr. Scientist reverb:


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Excellent! What's that 3 eyed goat thingy?


I believe that’s who owns Donald Trumps soul right now. But I could be mistaken


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> I believe that’s who owns Donald Trumps soul right now. But I could be mistaken


Or Donald owns that guys soul, if you can believe him.


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> Excellent! What's that 3 eyed goat thingy?


The only Blackout Effectors Seriously Special Twosome ever made with top jacks!


----------



## Clean Channel

davetcan said:


> Excellent! What's that 3 eyed goat thingy?


@Chitmo is right on! Yep, it's a one-off Blackout Effectors Special Twosome with top mounted jacks, and hand painted exterior done by Blackout Kyle (head Blackout Effectors guy). I maniacally hunted this pedal down on the used market because I LOVE the Twosome, but hated how much space it occupied on my board (they're typically side jacks and oriented landscape instead of portrait). They say they won't typically make them like this because it's too much work fitting it this way.


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Chitmo

warplanegrey said:


>


Needs more delay!


----------



## mhammer

I put this together for the jam that Chito arranged a few weeks ago. I tried to fit as many things and options as possible onto a small footprint. Power supply is mounted underneath. With the exception of the little pattern generator that controls the Condor, everything below is shown/listed in the order of signal flow.

Front row: Caline mini-wah/volume, clone of Univox compressor, MXR 6-band, clone of Foxx Tone Machine, external control-voltage pattern generator
Middle row: Tim Escobedo Phuncgnosis autowah, my Double Vision dual phaser, Chase Bliss Condor
Back row: my CMOS overdrive, Micro-Pog, Behringer Dim-C clone, Muza delay/reverb


----------



## warplanegrey

Chitmo said:


> Needs more delay!


Haha agreed!!


----------



## Budda

Chitmo said:


> Needs more delay!


Thats my line! Line! Line. Ine. Ne. Ne. E. e


----------



## warplanegrey

TC Polytune > PedalMonsters Klone > Radial ABY > Amp A: direct to amp / Amp B: Fulltone OCD > MXR Phase 90


Loop of Amp A: TC Fluourescence > TC Trinity T2 > Diamond Memory Lane 2 > BYOC Echo Royale > Empress SuperDelay


Amp A: Fryette 100CL

Amp B: Fender Tremolux


Board powered by a Walrus Aetos


----------



## gproud

The only thing the same as my last post is the tuner...


----------



## bzrkrage

gproud said:


> The only thing the same as my last post is the tuner...


“Proudly sponsored by Fulltone.” 
I’d love a DeJa...... killer.


----------



## gproud

bzrkrage said:


> “Proudly sponsored by Fulltone.”
> I’d love a DeJa...... killer.


I would take a sponsorship...


----------



## Jim Jones

This'll give some of you guys cold sweats but that's my main pedalboard in the foreground.


----------



## oldjoat

R U in pedal remission ?


----------



## Jim Jones

oldjoat said:


> R U in pedal remission ?


No, I just don't really care for them. I bring out the Echoplex sometimes but I just like the sound of an old Marshall roaring away.


----------



## Chitmo

oldjoat said:


> R U in pedal remission ?


It’s not far off what I’ve been using recently


----------



## Jim Jones

Chitmo said:


> It’s not far off what I’ve been using recently
> 
> View attachment 258500


I'd love to have a DMM! Now *that's* a pedal!


----------



## Chitmo

Flavour of the month


----------



## Ti-Ron

Why hidding the HOF? It is cute too!


----------



## Chitmo

Ti-Ron said:


> Why hidding the HOF? It is cute too!


It’s always on, I don’t need to touch it.


----------



## High/Deaf

But, but, but .................. doesn't the _wet_ spill out?


----------



## Brian Johnston

I'm adding a second pedalboard (a streamline unit behind my main pedalboard). This is to house my three Victory V4 Preamps, since they take up so much room on the main pedalboard. It's coming from Maple Rock Pedalboards and with a Canadian theme (in time for Canada Day).

https://pocketnet.app/author?addres...89&address=PKMpqPSu2FFuY66koUEYJVTEwXjyPVTj89


----------



## Brian Johnston

I did a short demo of a new board I received from Maple Rock... a limited edition Canuck to house my Victory V4 Preamps (thus freeing up some real estate for the effects).


----------



## Verne

I just got my Donner pedalboard and went to work last night getting the velcro on it and then on the pedals. A couple cups of coffee and some squeezing cables and wires here and there, it's done. I have my PS underneath since there was more than enough room. It's not going anywhere other than the basement, so it isn't heavy duty, but it is perfect for my use(s). The blue/purple glow of the PS underneath looks evil on low lighting, and it matches my H&K TM36 nicely


----------



## Sunny1433

The full board!! Yes, I do love overdrives. Also, the tremolo is after the delay. Though I don't use them together much.

00100l-PORTRAIT-00100-BURST20190704074221663-COVER

Signal chain -

Polytune -> Lovepedal Amp11 -> Klon KTR
-> Fender The Bends Compressor -> Prince of Tone -> Paul Cochrane Timmy -> MXR Uni-vibe -> Dawner Prince Boonar -> Walrus Audio Monument V2 -> Outlaw Effects Reverb
-> TC Electronic Ditto Mini

This usually runs through my Blackstar Artist 15 and my Hendrix Monterey Strat


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> I just got my Donner pedalboard and went to work last night getting the velcro on it and then on the pedals. A couple cups of coffee and some squeezing cables and wires here and there, it's done. I have my PS underneath since there was more than enough room. It's not going anywhere other than the basement, so it isn't heavy duty, but it is perfect for my use(s). The blue/purple glow of the PS underneath looks evil on low lighting, and it matches my H&K TM36 nicely


I got one of those FAB Flangers, thrown in for an extra $5 when I bought an old Teisco-type guitar in a Brockville pawnshop. I've gone through many flangers in my life, but have not been able to get a decent sound out of that one. The sweep is just all wrong. I suspect that's why he was willing to let it go so cheap. I hope yours is better.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sunny1433 said:


> The full board!! Yes, I do love overdrives. Also, the tremolo is after the delay. Though I don't use them together much.
> 
> https://ibb.co/HC2mdNGa
> 
> Signal chain -
> 
> Polytune -> Lovepedal Amp11 -> Klon KTR
> -> Fender The Bends Compressor -> Prince of Tone -> Paul Cochrane Timmy -> MXR Uni-vibe -> Dawner Prince Boonar -> Walrus Audio Monument V2 -> Outlaw Effects Reverb
> -> TC Electronic Ditto Mini
> 
> This usually runs through my Blackstar Artist 15 and my Hendrix Monterey Strat


Not seeing the pic boss.....


----------



## Sunny1433

bzrkrage said:


> Not seeing the pic boss.....


Edited the link. Should be working now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Verne

mhammer said:


> I got one of those FAB Flangers, thrown in for an extra $5 when I bought an old Teisco-type guitar in a Brockville pawnshop. I've gone through many flangers in my life, but have not been able to get a decent sound out of that one. The sweep is just all wrong. I suspect that's why he was willing to let it go so cheap. I hope yours is better.


I've never had a flanger before, so I have nothing to compare this one to. I have them all set to about 12 o'clock and don't mind the sound. I had traded a couple pedals for a couple pedals with a guy locally and he had only the 3, so he threw the flanger in since he didn't need it anymore. I also got the Chorus and the Jekyl and Hyde pedal in the trade.


----------



## Clapton78

Had been accumulating pedals for a little while... Decided to put together a first board. The board is built out of some leftover maple hardwood flooring I had lying around. The line 6 m5 is a lot of fun. It was recently bought from KoskineN through this forum. Great guy to deal with. Enjoy!










Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## KoskineN

Clapton78 said:


> Had been accumulating pedals for a little while... Decided to put together a first board. The board is built out of some leftover maple hardwood flooring I had lying around. The line 6 m5 is a lot of fun. It was recently bought from KoskineN through this forum. Great guy to deal with. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


Cool amp! Glad you like the M5


----------



## KoskineN

Latest version; The Brothers has been replaced with the Lightspeed, sounds great and way more simpler. The Brothers was great, but just too much for my needs. 
Biggest change is the switch from Voodoo Lab psus to Strymons. I was tired to be always limited with outputs power, and my board is also way lighter now! 
From a PP2+ and 4x4 to a Zuma + Ojai, the difference is crazy!


----------



## bzrkrage

Board......23/07? Power wired, audio over the next few.....


----------



## davetcan




----------



## chromewaves

Have spent a lot of time rejigging my board over the last little while, mostly out of boredom but also out of a desire to focus my tone now that I'm playing casually with some folks. Instead of trying to cop as many different sounds as I can, I'm better off crafting a base tone suitable for my post-punk/dream-pop/shoegaze proclivities and augmenting it. Something I should have figured out years ago, but what can you do. So the Rat came back out of storage, swapped out and upgraded some modulation, and arranged everything in a linear, logical fashion instead of Tetris-style.

Recent acquisitions:

*MXR Mini Booster* - perfect blend of clean boost (set very low, this thing has a ton of output) and colour thanks to the Echoplex preamp circuit in a small footprint. I'd tried some clean boosts and EP Booster-styles and couldn't quite find the balance, but this works well. Great solo boost for any of the Timmy, Fuzz Factory, or Rat, and sounds really nice as a sweetener for the clean tone on its own.

*Boss DC-2w Dimension C* - I had originally taken a flyer on the TC 3rd Dimension to scratch my late-era Cocteaus itch on a budget, but ended up loving the sound so much I waited for a good deal on the real deal and voila. Sounds even better - deeper, more complex - and looks cooler.

*EBS TremoLo* - I like trem but couldn't justify the amount of space my Fulltone Supa-Trem was taking up, so after trying a few small box trems, I found a reasonably cheap EBS on eBay from Japan. Good enough for Dean Warham in Luna, good enough for me? Only had it a little while and am not in love with it, but it'll do the job for now. Would like to try a harmonic trem like the Walrus Monument or a proper bias trem like my old Fender Vibroverb, but tough to justify that outlay.

Ernie Ball 250k Mono Volume Pedal >
Area 51 Wah >
Neewer NW-AT-07 tuner >
Xotic SP Compressor >
ZVex Fuzz Factory >
Visual Sound Pure Tone Buffer >
Paul Cochrane Timmy >
ProCo Rat 2 (run at 12V) >
MXR Booster Mini >
Disaster Area PBA-4 insert (patchbay to allow quick switch from 4-cable effects loop to all front-end) >
MXR M101 Phase 90 >
MXR M152 Micro Flanger >
Boss DC-2w Dimension C >
Walrus Audio Julia Analog Chorus/Vibrato >
Zoom MS-70CDR in Saturnworks True Bypass Looper >
Strymon El Capistan dTape Echo >
Neunaber Immerse Reverberator Mk II >
EBS TremoLo >
Boss RC-3 Loop Station w Saturnworks Soft Touch Double Tap Tempo

all mounted on a Pedaltrain PT-2 with PT-PB2 riser, powered by a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus

Pretty well done for now, but can see myself swapping the MXR Micro Flanger for a Retro-Sonic Flanger to get that Electric Mistress magic in there.


----------



## Dorian2

Nice boards guys.


----------



## Merlin

Latest surf pedalboard iteration:


----------



## oldjoat

very neat setup.


----------



## Merlin

oldjoat said:


> very neat setup.


Got the surfy basics - tuner, fuzz, ‘verb, and tremolo. The Source Audio pedals are excellent.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Merlin said:


> Got the surfy basics - tuner, fuzz, ‘verb, and tremolo. The Source Audio pedals are excellent.


You should give a try to Strymon Flint pedal.


----------



## gproud

Merlin said:


> Latest surf pedalboard iteration:
> View attachment 267086


That fuzz intrigues me...

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin

CDWaterloo said:


> You should give a try to Strymon Flint pedal.


I’ve owned one, it’s a great pedal, but the drippy spring sound on the True Spring is the best.


----------



## bzrkrage

Done.


----------



## reckless toboggan

bzrkrage said:


> Done.
> View attachment 267486


Yah, but how'd you manage to get past the guards at NASA?


Sick deck.


----------



## chuck_zc

Finally where I want it. Signal chain is 
Pitchblack tuner, Tone Press, Arrows, Euphoria, Fender Mirror Image Delay, Boss Volume pedal. Don't see any need to change it. Time to start another board lol


----------



## mhammer

I laugh at your puny girly-man pedalboards!


----------



## Adcandour

Final board. I've decided that the DD-3 and RV-6 are perfect for me. I think the RV-6 is a modern classic.

With this board I have all the rock and metal tones I could ask for.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Adcandour said:


> Final board. I've decided that the DD-3 and RV-6 are perfect for me. I think the RV-6 is a modern classic.
> 
> With this board I have all the rock and metal tones I could ask for.
> View attachment 268894


I really like the RV-6 too.


----------



## knight_yyz

I decided to redo my board. In a way I had it all backwards. I had read the Timmy sounds great in front of some pedals and even better after some pedals. I had it all backwards. I didn't notice that Pedal 1 is farthest right and Pedal 8 is farthest left. For the most part it doesn't matter but if you want to stack it does matter. So the new setup has a boost in front of Timmy but can also boost the Zen or the Tonebender (Stormbringer)

Why 2 phasers you ask? I love the looks of the VFE enterprise (trademark infringement is extra mojo) but I have to admit it is a pain to dial in for me. But it has a univibe built in... I like the simplicity of the MXR 1 knob, and I won't get much for the Enterprise if I decided to sell. (I need to speak to Scott at JHS and ask him to do a Vlog on VFE to drive up the prices. LOL ) So the VFE is for farting around with really strange noises. The LPB-1 is going, it is noisy as hell, I think it has a ground issue. Still hunting for an MXR micro amp or clone Dallas Rangemaster at a decent price. (why is one of the simplest circuits so god damned pricey?) 

The compressor is always on, the guitar plugs into the Diamond and the Diamond goes to the switcher input. The send from the switch goes to the Trio, the Trio plugs into the amp.... I can squeeze 3 more pedals into the switcher that way.


----------



## knight_yyz

Ti-Ron said:


> I really like the RV-6 too.


I always thought the RV-5 was the best reverb from Boss


----------



## reckless toboggan

Adcandour said:


> Final board. I've decided that the DD-3 and RV-6 are perfect for me. I think the RV-6 is a modern classic.
> 
> With this board I have all the rock and metal tones I could ask for.
> View attachment 268894


Great simple board.

I have the PAL 959 and the PAL 800 Gold Overdrive.

They are absolutely spot on to a Plexi 1959 and a JCM 800.

Excellent craftsmanship. Stunning sound.


----------



## Ti-Ron

knight_yyz said:


> I always thought the RV-5 was the best reverb from Boss


Try the RV-6, the modulated mode is awesome!


----------



## knight_yyz

I have a VVRI so I use the onboard


----------



## Adcandour

reckless toboggan said:


> Great simple board.
> 
> I have the PAL 959 and the PAL 800 Gold Overdrive.
> 
> They are absolutely spot on to a Plexi 1959 and a JCM 800.
> 
> Excellent craftsmanship. Stunning sound.


You think the gold can get most of the Plexi sounds of the 959? Or is it a completely different animal?


----------



## reckless toboggan

Adcandour said:


> You think the gold can get most of the Plexi sounds of the 959? Or is it a completely different animal?


That was my question when I emailed with PAL. I couldn't choose, so I ordered both and figured I'd sell one if I could get all the sounds out of the other. I ended up keeping both.

I end up playing the Plexi 959 more than the Gold Overdrive 800, but that's a personal preference. I prefer the simpler foundational lightsaber grind of the 959, but there are times when I want the extra sizzle and harmonics if the 800 too.

Can I get Plexi sounds out of the 800? Pretty close. Can I get 800 sounds out of the Plexi, not as close, but passable/substitutable for an audience.

It's worth it to me personally to have both. PAL does great work.

I have no desire to get the PAL Night Overdive 034 (Slash mod), just not my thing, not a sound that would motivate me to buy a whole other pedal for it.

YMMV.


----------



## KoskineN

New drive section on my board! Just got the Revival Drive Compact, and it is awesome for that classic Marshall rock tone, and much more! 1981 Inventions DRV for various dirty tones, and the good old Timmy for low gain/edge of breakup sounds. Plus the Kingtone Mini Fuzz Ge is just great . I love this board


----------



## Ti-Ron

KoskineN said:


> New drive section on my board! Just got the Revival Drive Compact, and it is awesome for that classic Marshall rock tone, and much more! 1981 Inventions DRV for various dirty tones, and the good old Timmy for low gain/edge of breakup sounds. Plus the Kingtone Mini Fuzz Ge is just great . I love this board


Nice board!
Look like you are hiding another board from us!


----------



## bzrkrage

KoskineN said:


> Kingtone Mini Fuzz Ge


 See? Now I have to look this baby up and fight my fuzzy gas adiction! 

(Nice board btw, well done) How's the EFX MK5?


----------



## KoskineN

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice board!
> Look like you are hiding another board from us!


There is two...I'll post them later


----------



## KoskineN

bzrkrage said:


> See? Now I have to look this baby up and fight my fuzzy gas adiction!
> 
> (Nice board btw, well done) How's the EFX MK5?


I LOVE the MK5! Super easy to operate and program, and the programmable buffers do a great clean to keep the signal clean. 
The size is great compared to the ES-8 and the RJM, which was a big selling point for me. It's super useful to use the Songs & Setlists
sets to keep everything clean and easy in a live/practice situation. Only downside for me iis ti have to use the midi in&out to connect to a PC/Mac,
instead of a USB. Otherwise, this unit is excellent.


----------



## gproud

FOR THE LAST TIME LOLOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## chuck_zc

gproud said:


> FOR THE LAST TIME LOLOLOLOLOL!!!


I'm the king of saying that lol. Nice board though


----------



## chuck_zc

Got a Halloween gig for Saturday night. This should hopefully cover it


----------



## greco

@chuck_zc If I don't ask, someone else will.

Enjoy the gig!!


----------



## chuck_zc

greco said:


> @chuck_zc If I don't ask, someone else will.
> 
> View attachment 276160


Closest I could get to an Altoids tin at such short notice lol Spare capo, picks and multi tool


----------



## skiddypop

Vavulator > mini bi comp > pink purple fuzz > keeley Katana clean boost > timmie > 1980’s Ts10 JRC4558D chip

I run the Allen accomplice JR wet > stero early 90’s Victoria bassman. Timmie is always on switching between my vintage 69 special and strat. I like the opinion being able to cut mids or bass. This way I can set my amps and leave them to the sound of the room.


----------



## RYAN1987M




----------



## Evilmusician

Jam board for today ! Great tones !


http://imgur.com/3MCYGxg


----------



## Kerry Brown

My first acoustic pedal board finished it off this afternoon. I’ll get a workout next Wednesday at Zephyr Cafe and Thursday at the Goat Pub.


----------



## Budda

My board is going to be a morningstar MC6 mkII and Im looking forward to it haha.


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> My board is going to be a morningstar MC6 mkII and Im looking forward to it haha.


 Running what? Ok @Budda , WHAT DID YOU DO?!?!?


----------



## Budda

bzrkrage said:


> Running what? Ok @Budda , WHAT DID YOU DO?!?!?


Current rig overhaul.


----------



## RBlakeney

This is my downstairs board. I put a wah pedal on it to distract from the fact that I only use od, delay and reverb.
It's not all hooked up yet because I need to get some plates and adhesive.










Edit: shit. Also a picture of my wall.


----------



## Chitmo

Ever wonder what happens when you and your gear enabling buddy are bored?! Well @RBlakeney and I made matching boards!


----------



## vokey design

Chitmo said:


> Ever wonder what happens when you and your gear enabling buddy are bored?! Well @RBlakeney and I made matching boards!
> 
> View attachment 282226


Giggity Giggity, alright.


----------



## chromewaves

Feels like I was just here (I was!) but I have new toys I want to show off! Got my Black Friday-discounted Barber Gain Changer SR in the mail today and boy howdy does it sound good. Plays real nice on its own, goosed by the Timmy or saturating the Direct Drive. And because it’s a Barber kinda of day, I swapped my Animals Pedal Fishing fuzz out for the Barber Trifecta which had been on the bench for a while.

I also got an MXR Phase 95 a little while ago to replace my venerable Phase 90 - until tthen the longest-serving pedal on my board - and love it; all the phase tones I could want in a tiny yet usable footprint. In the same transaction I got an Ibanez Tube Screamer Mini and just didn’t like it. Definitely prefer my overdrives more open-sounding, like the Timmy and Gain Changer.

Also picked up a cheap Boss BC-2 Combo Drive because I enjoyed the amp-in-a-box experience of the DLS and wanted something Vox-y. It’s okay, not amazing. Gets me in the ballpark well enough. I moved both of those off my main board and onto a satellite board with some other utility pedals that don’t go to jams or anything. I regard them more as amp simulators than distortion pedals so they’re hooked up right before the amp input.

And got a few FIX Pedalboards risers to help with board ergonomics and fitting mini pedals over the slots in the Pedaltrain where they’d otherwise fall through. Efficiency!

My current setup for post-punk/new wave/dream-pop/shoegaze excursions:

Ernie Ball 250k Mono Volume Pedal >
Area 51 Wah >
Hotone Skyline Tuner >
ZVex Fuzz Factory >
Visual Sound Pure Tone Buffer >
Xotic SP Compressor >
Paul Cochrane Timmy v1 >
Barber Electronics Gain Changer SR >
Barber Electronics Direct Drive Compact v3 >
Stomp Under Foot Skinner Box >
Barber Electronics Trifecta >
MXR Booster Mini >
MXR M109S Six Band EQ >
M290 Phase 95 >
Retro-Sonic Flanger >
Walrus Audio Julia Analog Chorus/Vibrato >
Boss DC-2w Dimension C >
Zoom MS-70CDR in Saturnworks True Bypass Looper >
Strymon El Capistan dTape Echo w Lizard Breath Favourite Switch >
Neunaber Immerse Reverberator Mk II >
Subdecay Vagabond Tremolo
w Heet Sound Plus EBow

all mounted on a Pedaltrain PT-2, powered by a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus and Donner DP-1. Two Disaster Area PBA-4 Insert junction boxes are mounted as patchbays at the input and outputs. FIX Pedalboards risers/micro pedal adapter plates applied as needed. EBS Flat Patch Cables used throughout.

On the satellite board:

Boss BC-2 Combo Drive >
Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret mk3 >
Boss RC-3 Loop Station w Saturnworks Soft Touch Double Tap Tempo >
Radial Bones Twin-City ABY Switch

All mounted on a cheapo Amazon pedalboard and powered by a Signalflex PS-9.

Oh and I have a few mini pedals (Blues Mood, Blues Crab, Mosky SHO) on the way but I won't bother you with them unless they somehow make it onto my board...


----------



## MarkM

Chrome waves I think you may have a problem?


----------



## chromewaves

MarkM said:


> Chrome waves I think you may have a problem?


yes.


----------



## Wardo

Captain Crunch:


----------



## Chitmo

Nothing terribly exciting, ditched the EP boost and Chorus and added some fuzzy goodness


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Wardo

Well hopefully this is the last config for this BS. All the sleazy dirt pedals are in one loop and can fight it out between themselves until needed and I have a clean line into a 57 Custom Deluxe which doesn't need pedals anyway.


----------



## KoskineN

Starting 2020 with this. The Broadcast AP is super great, sounds better than the Dual IMO. I replaced the Flint and Nemesis with the Collider, and I'm very happy with it.
The gray pedal on the right is a Farm Mourning Dove, a great take on a silicon Tone Bender.


----------



## Dave B4

Dave B4 on Twitter

Just found this site. Really enjoyed looking through some cool pedal boards

here's mine - looking forward to your comments and suggestions

thanks

Dave


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215860342129156097

Polytune 3 mini - Boss Wah - Marshall Compressor - SD-1 - OCD - Spark mini - Donner volume - Donner phaser - CE-5 - DD-3 - HOF mini - Ammoon looper; 1-click is a foot switch for the treble boost on Fender Bassbreaker 007 practice amp; Fender foot switch for HRDIII; Pedaltrain Classic 2; MXR patches; 1Spot Pro power supply


----------



## skiddypop




----------



## Chitmo

Just finished putting this nano together...


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

My latest build (not sure how to post the pic into my reply, so I’ve attached it)


----------



## chuck_zc

Well, day off work and 70+cm of snow with wind gusts of 140km/h forecasted for today lead to this


----------



## Chitmo

chuck_zc said:


> Well, day off work and 70+cm of snow with wind gusts of 140km/h forecasted for today lead to this
> View attachment 289490


----------



## gearlovin

I just received the latest incarnation of my board. My friend build it and wired it for me 

Signal go
1- Pro Analog Supaquack Wah
2- Shin ei Vibe-Bro
3-Chicago Iron Octavian
4- Gjika Fuzz
5- Pro Analog Manticore V2
6- Klon Centaur
7- Gjika Gainmaster
8- Toneczar Echozar with Angelbaby
9- Pete Cornish St-2
10- TC Electronic Polytune
11- Strymon Flint









Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

wow!


----------



## mhammer

chuck_zc said:


> Well, day off work and 70+cm of snow with wind gusts of 140km/h forecasted for today lead to this
> View attachment 289490


If you have the parts, chops, and time, consider doing what I did with my M5, The expression pedal input is simply looking for a 0-10k resistance between hot and ground at the end of the cable. I dug up a photocell of reasonable dark/light resistance, wired in a resistor in parallel to bring it into an acceptable range (I think it maxed out at 12k), taped it to the top of my guitar, just between the bridge and controls, and "work" it with my pinky. Playing near a light source, or in a bright room, and covering it with your finger, varies the photocell resistance, so you can use it like an expression pedal. Because your finger moves differently (and faster) than your foot, it produces a different feel of expression control. The nice thing about the M5/9/13, is that all parameters of any effect can be controlled with the expression-pedal input, in any direction. So, you could use your pinky to change the speed of the rotary speaker, bring up the gain of a drive pedal as you hold a chord or note, fade in octaves below or above, fade in harmonies, or change the pitch in the Pitch Glide program.

The caveat is that you can't use it in the dark.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

My board. Boring I know. But it gets the job done with my 68 Princeton Reverb.

Back shot for those that haven't seen a Nomad board before.. batteries are built in with different voltage settings on the output from 9 to 24V.







C


----------



## chuck_zc

mhammer said:


> If you have the parts, chops, and time, consider doing what I did with my M5, The expression pedal input is simply looking for a 0-10k resistance between hot and ground at the end of the cable. I dug up a photocell of reasonable dark/light resistance, wired in a resistor in parallel to bring it into an acceptable range (I think it maxed out at 12k), taped it to the top of my guitar, just between the bridge and controls, and "work" it with my pinky. Playing near a light source, or in a bright room, and covering it with your finger, varies the photocell resistance, so you can use it like an expression pedal. Because your finger moves differently (and faster) than your foot, it produces a different feel of expression control. The nice thing about the M5/9/13, is that all parameters of any effect can be controlled with the expression-pedal input, in any direction. So, you could use your pinky to change the speed of the rotary speaker, bring up the gain of a drive pedal as you hold a chord or note, fade in octaves below or above, fade in harmonies, or change the pitch in the Pitch Glide program.
> 
> The caveat is that you can't use it in the dark.


Sounds like a neat project. The small pedal on the top of the board is running to the expression pedal jack. Using the side of my foot to control some parameters


----------



## zdogma

Here’s the layout for my new board. New year, new setup. I cleaned everything up and switched to Dual Lock to stick the pedals down. Still thinking about it, too much dirt?


----------



## zdogma

Maybe another mod pedal or a trem?


----------



## vadsy

get yourself a Throbby or Swamp Thang trem, ..if trem is what you are looking for

on another note, awesome to see some high end, boutique pedals/boards again. it felt like we were lacking


----------



## zdogma

I have a Supatrem, so no big deal to switch it out. Just have to decide which dirt pedal to drop.


----------



## Chitmo

zdogma said:


> I have a Supatrem, so no big deal to switch it out. Just have to decide which dirt pedal to drop.


you can store the PTD on my board, pm for mailing address.


----------



## zdogma

Its an ungodly good fuzz. If you ever see one grab it.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Apart from some cable cleaning, I think I'm done!


----------



## MarkM

What cable system are you using?


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Mostly evidence audio sis


----------



## zdogma

Slightly revised layout. I got the new EBS cables. They’re a bit stiffer but they have fully shielded plugs and a braided cable shield.

The EBS High-Performance Flat Patch Cables shipping now! |


----------



## Dave B4

Updated:
Polytune 3>Boss Wah>Sub n Up Octave>****** Tighty Compressor>SD-1 Overdrive>OCD>Spark Boost Mini>Volume>Donner Phaser>CE-5 Chorus Ensemble>DD-3 Delay>HOF Mini Reverb>RC-3 Loop Station

HRDIII channel switch, OneClick foot switch, FS-6 foot switch for looper

Pedal train Classic, Dingus Patch box, 1Spot Pro CS 7 power supply, MXR and Ernie Ball patches


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226509709320081409


----------



## MarkM

Well I built a pedal board which was my first project with slopes and angles.

Put all my pedals together on one board, not a boutique board like some above. Old school for the most part, it fits in with the rest of my 35+ year collection.


----------



## RYAN1987M




----------



## zdogma

Very clean. Great board.


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## SpinalTipp

View attachment 295272


----------



## Chitmo

Work in progress.....


----------



## TimH

Here’s the latest. I’m kind of over the whole OCD clean wiring thing. I’m going to swap pedals around from time to time so for me it’s silly really lol. I’m happy with the variety of sounds and the mix of presets and on the fly changes it gives me.


----------



## Budda

@TimH how do you like the MC6? Im between that or the new MC8. They are sold out, so I have time to choose.


----------



## bzrkrage

Chitmo said:


> Work in progress.....


Aren't we all?


----------



## MarkM

SpinalTipp said:


> View attachment 295276
> View attachment 295272


Wow is there ever a lot of knobs to turn on that board! Cool!


----------



## Chitmo

bzrkrage said:


> Aren't we all?


well, I do have a direction I’m heading, just playing with order and placement and deciding what to fill the empty space with!


----------



## player99

Chitmo said:


> well, I do have a direction I’m *head*ing, just playing with order and placement and deciding what to fill the *empty space* with!


----------



## Chitmo

you figured out how to highlight things, good for you man! I always tell my kids if you didn’t learn anything today you wasted your day


----------



## Lef T

http://imgur.com/h6mZ7f9


Ultimate Support pedalboard.
Voodoo Labs ISO5 mounts perfectly underneath.


----------



## MarkM

My loop station, switch and channel station pedal board.

Sorry about the crappy photo, I have to quit buying guitar gear and update my old iPad.


----------



## SpinalTipp

MarkM said:


> Wow is there ever a lot of knobs to turn on that board! Cool!


Haha, now that you point it out, I even feel overwhelmed. Chase Bliss and Drolo account for 80% of the tweaking.


----------



## Chitmo

Progress.....


----------



## MarkM

Chitmo said:


> Progress.....
> 
> View attachment 297370


Be awesome with that new boogie!


----------



## davetcan

Took this little rig over to practice this afternoon and was extremely happy with my tone.


----------



## torndownunit

I bought a little nano board off a user hear. I don't have my pedals back in it, but I just rigged up this battery back and adapter for powering it.


----------



## MarkM

Well put some pedals on it and flip it over for a pic!


----------



## skiddypop




----------



## RBlakeney

skiddypop said:


> View attachment 298428


That looks like a fun amp.


----------



## Chitmo

skiddypop said:


> View attachment 298428


I dig!


----------



## chuck_zc

Haven't changed anything in a month lol. The Ammoon American Sound, sounds real good in the mix with the band. Sits well without being too loud. Really strong eq. The built in cab Sim even sounds good through a clean Hot Rod Deville


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Chitmo

I know better than to say this is the board, but thus far it’s the set up I’ve been most pleased with and I can see it staying like this for a while!


----------



## Chitmo

Oh and I have this fella I use with Marshally amps


----------



## reckless toboggan

Chitmo said:


> Oh and I have this fella I use with Marshally amps
> 
> View attachment 299024


Ooooh that Skinpimp Mk3 tho!*

*To clarify, that's what the kids used to say a few years ago to indicate they really liked something.

I'd love to hear that slamming the front of my cooking Plexi and/or my 800.


----------



## Rooster16

.


----------



## TimH

Covid forced me to rethink my rig and I’m pretty thrilled with it!


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-I7B55Hubs/


----------



## tdotrob

This is my board. It’s simple but gives me everything I need with my current band.


----------



## bluehugh2




----------



## Chitmo

bluehugh2 said:


> View attachment 301388


The different cables makes my OCD itchy! Haha! Killer selection though


----------



## vokey design

I give this a week


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> I give this a week
> View attachment 301612


dibs on the beano


----------



## Chitmo

vokey design said:


> I give this a week
> View attachment 301612


not even

FS: - Strymon Timeline and Mobius


----------



## vadsy

You guys are funny


----------



## vokey design

Chitmo said:


> not even
> 
> FS: - Strymon Timeline and Mobius


I actually sold the wah that same night lol.


----------



## Dorian2

I've been messing with a Wet/Dry setup for a bit and liking what I'm hearing. Blackstar is Wet, BJ is Dry. Comp, Phaser, and drives are dry which go to both amps. The Delay and Reverb go to Blackstar.

Edit: I have to add that the always on LED on the MXR drives me nuts. I'm going to do a test to see if it's contributing to the tone. Pretty sure it is.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> I've been messing with a Wet/Dry setup for a bit and liking what I'm hearing. Blackstar is Wet, BJ is Dry. Comp, Phaser, and drives are dry which go to both amps. The Delay and Reverb go to Blackstar.
> 
> Edit: I have to add that the always on LED on the MXR drives me nuts. I'm going to do a test to see if it's contributing to the tone. Pretty sure it is.


you using the Radial aby? How do you like it?


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> you using the Radial any? How do you like it?


Yup. Using it as the 2 way from dirt to amp and "post to the " time based to 1 amp. ISO "on" and polarity at 180° for the 2 amps. It's quiet, totally analogue, doesn't require power, though I give it some so I know what the LEDs are saying. The stereo reverb is perfect when I want a stereo setup as well. It's a wall of sound for the room. As you can see.


----------



## Paul Running

Hey folks, here's my collection:
DSC01368.JPG


----------



## mhammer

Okay, I'll bite. Just what the hell IS that single tube thing, and what tube is it?


----------



## RBlakeney

mhammer said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Just what the hell IS that single tube thing, and what tube is it?


FISHER PR-6 MONO Phono equalizer preamplifier Vintage | eBay


----------



## Paul Running

Indeed, it was a Fisher PR-6. After modifications, I originally used it as a preamp for testing driver and output stages of instrument amps. I now use it mainly as an OD unit.
Initially, I tried it with small signal pentodes, then reconfigured to twin triode types. Presently, I have a 6SL7 in it.


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## radiocure

Here’s my isolation board v.237


----------



## tdotrob

I got rid of the line 6 pedal board I thought I’d use during social distancing but I hated it.

So I tweaked my board and decided to buy the family earplugs


----------



## neu18

Under development



http://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FHfFJPoN%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## tdotrob

I made a few changes to mine.

I had a MXR badass modified OD on and really liked it for what I was doing. Then I picked up this Carl Martin Drive N Boost and whoa..really kicked things up a notch. Now I got to fit it in.


----------



## Jaime

So damn overkill and messy right now with the plethora of changes being on lockdown has brought. Thinking of selling the Analogman stuff (minus the modded Maxon 'screamer) for more amp variety.


----------



## gproud




----------



## TimH

WAAAAAAAY too much time on my hands these days  I'm pretty content here...a couple of minor tweaks but all in all if I can't do it with this board it's my fault...not the boards lol


__
http://instagr.am/p/CApykxPHr38/


----------



## starjag

This one is a tiny board, full of fuzzy Canadian dirt.

KennyB's Model T2 and Arcane Analog's BassBender (a rangemaster, fuzz face concoction tuned for bass).


----------



## Simon

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's mine:












not correct power supply


----------



## vokey design

Paul Running said:


> Hey folks, here's my collection:
> DSC01368.JPG


When you stomp on this does the sky fall?








Just you everyday pedal of doom?


----------



## fatherjacques

Here is mine.


----------



## bzrkrage

What is that grey piece of wizardry you doth have on your board?
Speak now Mighty Sorcerer! Pray not dally!
@fatherjacques


----------



## fatherjacques

Synvertek Drive No5+









Sinvertek Delivers the most amazing, most fully-featured amp-like Compact Drive/Distortion/PreAmp Pedal in the shape of the Drive N5 Plus


----------



## guitarman2

My newest pedalboard. Pedaltrain Nano Max, powered with a Cioks DC7. The only thing missing the Neo Mini Vent II. I'll probably get that in about a month. I would have had it but had a couple of car repairs to take care of this month first. I have the amp foot switch on there. If I decide to add something else I can always pop that off.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Grab n Go

Some killer pandemic boards on here!

I built one around a tube preamp. It was tricky figuring out where to put everything.

Mini wah > Koko Boost > tuner > Victory V4 preamp > BOSS Multitone > TC Flashback

Delay has stereo outs. I have one routed to a Mooer Radar for cab & power amp sim if I want to go DI. But I generally route it to an ISP Stealth power amp into a 1x12.

The BOSS FS-7 controls switching for the preamp. It help keep everything I need on the same row.

Of course, karma being what it is, my preamp is now on the fritz...









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilmusician

I have a midi controller Morningstar MC6 and ML5 looper set up for drives and pre/post in the MD500 univibe,Octavia,fuzz not in loops ,comp,drives,Timeline- delays Belle Epoch-Melecko 616 in looper more home setup be friggin ridiculous to bring this to a gig lol !


----------



## bzrkrage

Evilmusician said:


> friggin ridiculous to bring this to a gig lol !


But, right now, It's fun, yeah?
I'm not giging right now, (either is 95% of us) so enjoy the pretty lights, weird & wonderful sounds that only YOU could make,cause, well, you can't bloody move it without a forklift!


----------



## Chitmo

Evilmusician said:


> View attachment 319580
> 
> I have a midi controller Morningstar MC6 and ML5 looper set up for drives and pre/post in the MD500 univibe,Octavia,fuzz not in loops ,comp,drives,Timeline- delays Belle Epoch-Melecko 616 in looper more home setup be friggin ridiculous to bring this to a gig lol !


looks like you can squeeze one or two more with some low profile cables


----------



## troyhead

fatherjacques said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 318176


Does that Cioks DC5 provide enough millamps to power those larger Kingsley pedals at 12V, or are you using something else to power those?


----------



## fatherjacques

troyhead said:


> Does that Cioks DC5 provide enough millamps to power those larger Kingsley pedals at 12V, or are you using something else to power those?


No. I use the ones provided by Kingsley. However I plan to buy a DC7 very soon.


----------



## TimH

upated


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCPX_UGn06C/


----------



## vokey design

Here is the COVID-era overhauled board. It is just some scrap plywood that I had in the garage. The top two rows are elevated for better foot switch access.
Simple, lightweight, and sounds great. Happy days


----------



## Chitmo

Latest and greatest, I’m sure my boredom will change it again! Haha


----------



## zztomato

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 322112
> 
> 
> Latest and greatest, I’m sure my boredom will change it again! Haha


Great choices! I could happily use all of that and not get bored. KTR-Bee is a legendary OD stack!


----------



## Chitmo

zztomato said:


> Great choices! I could happily use all of that and not get bored. KTR-Bee is a legendary OD stack!


The Echoczar is taking a little getting used to, I’ve only ever used simple delays in the past. I’m really liking this setup so far though.


----------



## zdogma

Yeah, KTR/Bee is killer, wish I still had mine.


----------



## Chitmo

zdogma said:


> Yeah, KTR/Bee is killer, wish I still had mine.


pretty sure it was yours, I got it from Terry.


----------



## zdogma

Lol, yes, I think it probably is. Its a great pedal and I much preferred it to the Bearfoot version. The KTR adds a bit of push and tweaks the mids a bit to cut through.


----------



## Ti-Ron

TimH said:


> WAAAAAAAY too much time on my hands these days  I'm pretty content here...a couple of minor tweaks but all in all if I can't do it with this board it's my fault...not the boards lol
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CApykxPHr38/


How is the Polymoon delay? Is it just an ambiant machine or can do more traditional stuff too?


----------



## TimH

Ti-Ron said:


> How is the Polymoon delay? Is it just an ambiant machine or can do more traditional stuff too?


It can do more traditional stuff as well. It's not the simplest delay to dial in but the results are worth it. You also have to keep in mind it's a multi-tap delay...so the single tap can be set to 1/4 or .8th notes...but you need to use 2 taps to simulate 8th and 3 taps to simulate triplets...that sort of thing. 

Also a midi controller is a must. There's no internal access to presets.


----------



## Ti-Ron

TimH said:


> It can do more traditional stuff as well. It's not the simplest delay to dial in but the results are worth it. You also have to keep in mind it's a multi-tap delay...so the single tap can be set to 1/4 or .8th notes...but you need to use 2 taps to simulate 8th and 3 taps to simulate triplets...that sort of thing.
> 
> Also a midi controller is a must. There's no internal access to presets.


Oh, this is way more powerfull than I tought! Thanks!


----------



## imyourmutter

Here's my board. It's a Pedaltrain Metro 20 with a Truetone CS6 power supply underneath.
Signal is Diamond Comp Jr> JHS Double Barrel with Red Remote> Dunlop Mini VP (with TC Polytune Mini in the tuner output)> Chorus/Vibrato> Source Audio Nemesis> Neunaber Immerse MKII> Strymon Iridium.

I usually play a Tele and an LP and when playing loud is possible I use a Matchless SC Mini amp and bypass the Iridium.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

New amp, so new board layout. The booster and 5f6 will probably be on rotation with other drives, but everything else is there to stay. Well if I could fit a whammy in there I would get rid of the Boss & expression pedal, but that's it ;P


----------



## zontar

I might be posting my bass pedalboard soon--just waiting on a cable & making sure it works well, and then finishing touches.

My guitar board will take a bit more as I got one free from bzkrage, but it isn't big enough with a couple of changes I made. (It did fit at first)
I can set all my pedals on it--but wouldn't be able to connect them or attach power supplies.
(Well unless I decide to put the phaser back on the board.)
So once I figure that out, if I get a new one I will pass along the pedalboard locally if anybody wants it.
So details possibly to come on that one.


----------



## jaymeister

Latest incarnation. Expression, Volume, and Wah are off board.


----------



## skiddypop

Just got my one off luxe 66 from my brothers at isle of tone. Amazing gift. I like using this as a second volume nob for my smaller gigs. I’ll run it into my haze 67- 60’s colour sound wah, soloist


----------



## zontar

This is my bass pedalboard--still a couple things needed for my guitar one--so that might have to wait.
As I don't gig, it's not a high priority--but I'd like to get it done as it would make it easier to use my pedals.
At some future point this bass one will likely wind up being used at church (Once all the Covid stuff gets worked out)

All these pedals were bought used, and two had velcro on them-and 2 others previously did.
I may change a couple to velcro at some point--but the straps work better on the volume pedal due to the rubber feet.
For now it works, and I am happy-had a good time test driving it today.


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Boogyin1979

Analog/Live Board Signal Chain:

Tuner -> Serf -> Lehle P-Split ISO out to Dry Amp

Lehle P-Split DIR out to Camoflange -> CT5 -> ARDX20 -> BED -> ECCO - Page.

Amaze1 for mod, powered by Zuma, Case and board are Earnest Customs out of Columbus, OH.


----------



## fatherjacques

Here is my last one. I know... I love overdrives


----------



## bzrkrage

fatherjacques said:


> I know... I love overdrives


There is *nothing wrong *with that! Nice setup Jac!


----------



## fatherjacques

Finally I managed to integrate my Soleman to the board.....


----------



## Grab n Go

I made a mini-board using some leftovers that didn't make it onto bigger boards. I like boards to have a certain sound. This one is clearly going for a Dumble type sound. 

I've moved away from that kind of sound, but it's fun to revisit.

At first I thought having two ODS style pedals from J Rockett was redundant, but I decided to try it out anyway. Turns out, they compliment each other quite well. The Dude is cleaner sounding and has more bite. It works well when you want to be more dynamic. Better for the neck pickup too. The HRM is woolier and has more low mid emphasis. It also seems to have more gain and compression. It's a much better choice for legato stuff.

That power supply is interesting. It fits into the board perfectly. I took a chance on a $43 Donner power supply from Amazon. It's not bad! It uses an adapter rather than IEC cable, so it's more suited to home use. But it's very quiet. I had one of the first T-Rex FuelTanks when they first came out. That was quite noisy. This is quieter by comparison.


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## CDWaterloo

Vincent Boissinot said:


> New amp, so new board layout. The booster and 5f6 will probably be on rotation with other drives, but everything else is there to stay. Well if I could fit a whammy in there I would get rid of the Boss & expression pedal, but that's it ;P
> 
> View attachment 322612


Great board...Do you use the delay in RV-500? How do you like it?


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

CDWaterloo said:


> Great board...Do you use the delay in RV-500? How do you like it?


I do use it! The pedal is really versatile and could really be the only delay on my board ( i'm not a big delay user by the way). 
The big selling point for me was the Space Echo setting, using it mostly to play Radiohead songs

But my board changed a bit since that pic, I should updload an update soon. RV-500 is still there!


----------



## Grab n Go

Big wah needed a bigger board. I took a chance on an Amazon special: Soyan 22"x12.5". It's solid. No complaints, really.

Morley Tremonti Wah > Quinn Hot Buttered Scotch > DV Mark Mini Dist > Carl Martin Lick Box > Zoom MS50G > Tuner > TC Nova Repeater

I didn't plan on colour coordinating . But it kinda worked out.


----------



## Chitmo

Version 1xx? Lost track! Haha


----------



## pdaigle

Here is the latest iteration of my main board. Inspired by boards from Josh Smith, Ariel Posen and Joey Landreth.

Gain pedals are isolated in the ML5 looper, Chase Bliss pedals controlled via MIDI and the MC6.


----------



## Chitmo

Got bored and made another board, ya know a little one for all those small gigs I don’t have.


----------



## Grab n Go

I shuffled stuff around a few weeks ago. I really dig this setup. It's a keeper.

Line6 wireless > Morley switchless wah > Bogner Blue > Micro POG > Tuner > input of DV Mark Little GH 250

FX loop of DV Mark: Zoom MS-50G > TC Nova Repeater

Little tiny amp footswitch that I put together.


----------



## Chitmo

Made it more complicated for fun!


----------



## gproud




----------



## chuck_zc

This weeks setup. Tune, Animals compressor, Jetter SSS, DD3 into Flamma FS02 reverb. The Flamma was an Amazon find. 100 bucks, 7 presets, buffered.


----------



## pdaigle

Threw this together last night to try out the newly acquired Argo.


----------



## BlueRocker

New board


----------



## Okay Player




----------



## Chitmo

BlueRocker said:


> New board
> 
> View attachment 333712


Used from L&M on Cunard, came with two patch bays and an IEC module?


----------



## BlueRocker

Chitmo said:


> Used from L&M on Cunard, came with two patch bays and an IEC module?


Yup - was yours?


----------



## Chitmo

BlueRocker said:


> Yup - was yours?


Sure was!  Go back a few posts


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## Dave B4

Picked up the tuner used and an inexpensive Amazon pedal train - type mini board for my acoustic (Larrivee D03 with K&K Pure Mini). Crate acoustic amp has reverb, but I might add one later. I have a HOF mini on my main board that could get moved over.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

I love my new setup! I know I say this after every major board setup, but I think I'm done. This, with my Revv G20, is super versatile without being over complicated. 
The only thing I have to fix is some hum issues with my patch bay (off the board for now)


----------



## Dave B4

Update to the main board.... Dyna Comp moved the JHS ****** Tighty to the acoustic board (due to its blend knob); JHS 3 Chorus moved the Boss CE-5 to the acoustic board. Hotone tremolo added a little while ago. Probably some other changes too, since last post....


----------



## Dave B4

And here’s the ****** Tighty on the acoustic board


----------



## SpinalTipp

Pretty pumped on this setup. This is on a Mono small (18x12) and I'm thinking of going up to a 24x12 board, things are pretty snug on there right now. There's obviously nothing keeping this from being an at-home board for the foreseeable future, but I'm on the fence about hauling a bigger board around when the time comes.


----------



## KoskineN

Got a Funky-Vibe 69 from Electric Mojo this week to replace the Vibe Machine(still a great Vibe!), so I needed to move thing around to make room for it.
What a great Vibe! Love how it's preamp add some push to the sound, and it works great in front of the Ivor67 too. This Fuzz Face is awesome! Thanks to
@faracaster for being my fuzz pedals pusher lately  I took out my good old Octafuzz to replace the Octaland. The Fulltone's octave are a bit more pronounced
and nasty, which I like a lot. I use the Secret Preamp to boost and add depth to my Fillmore 50 Drive channel. Subtle, but I know when it's off.

It's a great way to finish 2020 

As for my signal path, here it is:

Guitar - RMC 10 Wah - EFX MKV:

Loop 1: Octafuzz
Loop 2: Funky-Vibe
Loop 3: Ivor67 Fuzz Face
Loop 4: OC-5
Loop 5: Mobius (Pre-gain effects)
Loop 6: KTR
Loop 7: Gain Changer
Loop 8: Secret Preamp
Loop 9: Empty

From there, the other pedals go into the FX Loop, controlled by midi:


Mobius (for Post-gain effects)
Collider
EQ2
Shift Line Force(or Ditto Looper)

The Tuner goes out of the MusicomLab Tuner out.


----------



## fatherjacques

Here is my FRIEDMAN PEDALBOARD


----------



## Chitmo

Latest...


----------



## TimH

The back half of this year has really been about getting down to a rig I can call mine...forcing myself to make investments in the pieces I know work for me.

It started with my DGT. Then my Matchless. I’m not applying that to a very scaled down pedalboard. The fractal volume and Empress Echosystem are “best in slot” pedals for me. That Joyo Tauren will one day he replaced with something like that. The big empty slot in the front is for a GFI Synesthesia I’m currently saving up for.

Anyhow, because of big guitar and amp investments the board has shrunk...but I’m ok with that


----------



## ThunderLizard

hmm... I think it's pretty simple, but..


----------



## Okay Player

Still debating between the Tumnus and a dirty boost pedal (The Crank) and still dialing stuff in, but I'm pretty happy with this as it sits right now.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Currently building the board and waiting for my Yankee power supply to arrive. Have added a few more pedals since photo was taken.


----------



## BobChuck

2020 brought me amazing new amps. So 2021 will be about new pedalboards.
First take... for the dual Texosound rig.


----------



## Okay Player

Anyone else here ever scroll through this thread, see a board and think "Hmmm, that looks interesting." and then realize it's one of their old boards?


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Total make over of my board... Which also means I'm going to have a couple of pedals for sale soon!


----------



## Cups

Just finished the new Temple board. I actually don’t change pedals very much but the Gunslinger will probably be replaced at some point (I only use it for solos and single note lines) 

And below that is my big homemade board. I couldn’t achieve the layout I wanted. And had room to add the expression pedal too.


----------



## MarkM

Vincent Boissinot said:


> Total make over of my board... Which also means I'm going to have a couple of pedals for sale soon!
> 
> View attachment 348333


Is that Boss EV-30 , if so what is its purpose?


----------



## Cups

I’m guessing it’s for whammy type stuff from the Pitchfork


> [/Is that Boss EV-30 , if so what is its purpose?QUOTE]


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

MarkM said:


> Is that Boss EV-30 , if so what is its purpose?


There's two output on the EV-30. One is going to the Pitchfork (yes for whammy stuff), the other to the HX, for volume or, well pretty much anything.


----------



## fatherjacques

Here is my final board for my Scuffham S GEAR set-up. (Software). I even included my Apogee Element Inteface.


----------



## Grab n Go

Just messing around. I doubt I need that many drive options on a single board, but I'm digging the versatility.

The Suhr pedals are new for me, so I'm getting to know them. They sound great!

The Ramble FX Kismet has way more functionality than I'm currently using, but I find myself gravitating to two presets anyway.


----------



## ondadl

I've been having fun with this board at home, but low volume or headphones is as good as it gets until summer.


----------



## zztomato

Made a small board. Fits in the tool case that it's sitting on. Liking the tones a lot.


----------



## zdogma

I havent posted a pedalboard update in ages:









Not so sure about the smallbox-I may sub it out, but the rest are pretty good.


----------



## guitarman2

My latest pedal board. Not my most minimal board. I could have easily done with out the chorus but it was fun to put it on there. And this chorus is quite versatile. Mounted on a Pedaltrain Nano + and powered by a Cioks 4A


----------



## Shaqrad

99% home board that I’m using. Doesn’t leave the house unless I jam with a buddy (doesn’t happen to much now with the Vid flying about) it needs a soon to be done overhaul.


----------



## markxander

This time last year I had sold all my pedals and gone 100% digital. COVID gave me big time tinkering urges. 

I've really maxed out this temple 17, but this can pretty much do it all for me. Added the Reverberator today and liking it a lot already. 

I am tempted lately to swap the Plumes out for a more traditional TS -- it's super clear and flexible and extremely low noise (and it's purple!) but it is basically always a little bit too bright all the time. You can see I have the tone knob literally off and I'd like to warm it up just a little more still. I Iad an '80s TS-9 kicking around until recently and it really did something a little different that I'm missing.


----------



## Gavz

Sold many but kept a few favourites.









Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player

Another update (damn you @Chito )


----------



## zdogma

markxander said:


> View attachment 351363
> 
> 
> This time last year I had sold all my pedals and gone 100% digital. COVID gave me big time tinkering urges.
> 
> I've really maxed out this temple 17, but this can pretty much do it all for me. Added the Reverberator today and liking it a lot already.
> 
> I am tempted lately to swap the Plumes out for a more traditional TS -- it's super clear and flexible and extremely low noise (and it's purple!) but it is basically always a little bit too bright all the time. You can see I have the tone knob literally off and I'd like to warm it up just a little more still. I Iad an '80s TS-9 kicking around until recently and it really did something a little different that I'm missing.


How is the Volante?


----------



## markxander

zdogma said:


> How is the Volante?


Enjoying it a lot! It's not really what it's designed for, but it's the closest I've gotten to when I had two big box DMMs on my board like a maniac. The biggest thing for me is control over the tone of the repeats and this does that really well.

I also haven't memorized all the controls so it feels appropriately dangerous to turn the knobs when I never know what it's going to do 😎


----------



## Okay Player

markxander said:


> I also haven't memorized all the controls so it feels appropriately dangerous to turn the knobs when I never know what it's going to do


Lol. That's kind of what I've got going on with the Tera Echo. Every time I turn a knob all Hell breaks loose.


----------



## bzrkrage

Practice build “Mar’21”


----------



## isoneedacoffee

@bzrkrage How are you liking the La Lady? I have the Kingmaker which can load the same effects and I'm beyond pleased. he only thing I don't like is how easy it is to do a deep dive and spend more time tweaking than playing. But that's certainly not Source Audio's fault!


----------



## bzrkrage

isoneedacoffee said:


> How are you liking the La Lady? .......... how easy it is to do a deep dive and spend more time tweaking than playing


I have only had it for a week, already change the presets twice....I like it. It's a good "all round " pedal, the TS sounds right, the Klone is good, I can tweak it to the amp I'm playing, and works well the Ethos OD Amp (switchable TWE & Classic)
The HX is overkill for this board. But I gotta put is somewhere.....


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

I finished wiring this up tonight after receiving the custom aux switch. It controls the timeline looper and has an additional switch for the flint favourite. These Mooer pedals are amazing for the price. 

The board is a 12x17 flat board built by Maple Rock pedalboards in Acton. Power supply is a Walrus Audio Aetos, George L cables that I have had for years and everything operates extremely quiet. 

Signal chain is Compressor>Flanger>Phaser>NG3>SS-3>CC1>Flint>Timeline. 

I normally do not use a lot of modulation but these are small enough to fit and if I use them it is usually clean so having them before the dirt pedals is not an issue.


----------



## Mike2017

Purchased a vertex board a few months back, looks clean.


----------



## terminalvertigo




----------



## fatherjacques

Since I am playing almost exclusively with Headphones now I decided to built a pedalboard to control my S Gear software. Works very well.


----------



## KoskineN

Shaqrad said:


> 99% home board that I’m using. Doesn’t leave the house unless I jam with a buddy (doesn’t happen to much now with the Vid flying about) it needs a soon to be done overhaul.
> View attachment 351301


Cool board. What are your impressions on the Temple Audio Buffer Module?


----------



## KoskineN

My Marsall Origin 20 pedalboard as been updated with a Jam RetroVibe and a Mythos Argo. Both great pedal, and I realized after trying out some more affordable Vibe pedals, that you can't go cheap to get the "real" sound, and Jam pedals are always top quality anyways. 

Order is: Tuner - Argo - RetroVibe - Fuzz Face - Bender - Icarus. Delay and Reverb go in the FX Loop. 

Simple, and sounding great!


----------



## Okay Player

KoskineN said:


> My Marsall Origin 20 pedalboard as been updated with a Jam RetroVibe and a Mythos Argo. Both great pedal, and I realized after trying out some more affordable Vibe pedals, that you can't go cheap to get the "real" sound, and Jam pedals are always top quality anyways.
> 
> Order is: Tuner - Argo - RetroVibe - Fuzz Face - Bender - Icarus. Delay and Reverb go in the FX Loop.
> 
> Simple, and sounding great!


How do you like the Bender?


----------



## KoskineN

Okay Player said:


> How do you like the Bender?


Easily one of my favorite Tone Bender type version so far. To me, it just sounds right. Plenty of output compared to vintage correct version is a big plus for me, and the cleanup is very good too.


----------



## Shaqrad

KoskineN said:


> Cool board. What are your impressions on the Temple Audio Buffer Module?


It’s great. My amp doesn’t even have a loop so I just Autoloop the audio buffer and it does wonders for my chain. I actually have a temple board now so I’ll update the board pic soon!


----------



## ondadl

Updated for 2021.
Out: Jamman Stereo In: Infinity Looper 2
Out: Boss GE-3, Boss TU Tuner In: Source Audio EQ2 (running through Tim effects loop)
Out: Strymon Timeline In: Empress Echosystem
Out: Whammy V In: Boss OC-5
In: Prince of Tone Boost
In: Musicomlab EFX LE-II (blown away)


----------



## jaymeister




----------



## zdogma

3 thumbs up!!!


----------



## Grab n Go

Finally figured it out. Just needed a giant delay pedal.


----------



## pdaigle

Here is my latest board build. I recently acquired the Preamp MKII and the Dominion Fuzz (#8 Fuzz Face with BC183 silicon: check out @Sabzor 's exceptional work here) and wanted to rebuild the board to include them. Still have a few things to figure out (guitar in, Fuzz Face connections, etc...) but pretty happy with it so far. It sounds great and it's very versatile due to MIDI programming.


----------



## Sabzor

Couple of the pedals on here were made by me - Expression pedal is for the Belle Epoch:


----------



## BobChuck

Sabzor said:


> Couple of the pedals on here were made by me - Expression pedal is for the Belle Epoch:
> 
> View attachment 358767
> View attachment 358768
> View attachment 358769


Probably my favorite board from this thread. Good job!
Now come the questions...

1- Which pedals were made by you?
2- How do you like the Verumam Screamer, how would you compare to a regular one?
3- Did you build/wire the board yourself?


----------



## Sabzor

BobChuck said:


> Probably my favorite board from this thread. Good job!
> Now come the questions...
> 
> 1- Which pedals were made by you?
> 2- How do you like the Verumam Screamer, how would you compare to a regular one?
> 3- Did you build/wire the board yourself?


1- the Fuzz Face and the mini wedge Octavio were both made by me. As well as the cable box underneath and the patch bay on the side. 
2 - the TSV808 is pretty incredible for what it is. Tons of volume. It’s funny though because at times, it’s almost too good and I find myself wanting the lower volume/more nasally tons of an original. 
3 - Yep, all wiring/cables/power cables/etc. Was all done by me


----------



## zdogma

Vemuram pedals are killer if you can get past the prices...I have both the Jan Ray and ODS-1 now and they’re both excellent


----------



## Chito

Well finally got my grab and go board all set.


----------



## KoskineN

Latest version of my big board. Tried some overdrives lately, and I really like the Morning Glory as my light OD. The Friedman Golden Pearl sounds great to boost the Drive channel of my Fillmore into "high-gain". The EQ section works great IMO. I also added the .45 Caliber in the same loop as the Fuzz Face. I used to stack the FF with the KTR, but the .45 has more character, and sounds closer to the Jimi sound. They sound great together.


----------



## fretzel

KoskineN said:


> Latest version of my big board. Tried some overdrives lately, and I really like the Morning Glory as my light OD. The Friedman Golden Pearl sounds great to boost the Drive channel of my Fillmore into "high-gain". The EQ section works great IMO. I also added the .45 Caliber in the same loop as the Fuzz Face. I used to stack the FF with the KTR, but the .45 has more character, and sounds closer to the Jimi sound. They sound great together.


I just discovered the same thing after purchasing a Mad Professor Loud n' Proud. Plexi/fuzz type of pedal. Should have been obvious to try this combo but.......


----------



## Dave B4

Been a while since I posted.

Prince of Tone added today - early birthday present to myself. Early experiences are all positive!


----------



## KoskineN

fretzel said:


> I just discovered the same thing after purchasing a Mad Professor Loud n' Proud. Plexi/fuzz type of pedal. Should have been obvious to try this combo but.......


This pedal has my interest since it came out, but I already have some great Fuzz Faces, so no real need for it. I used to stack my fuzzes with a Dirty Little Secret before the Klon, which was cool, but I think that the .45 sounds way better, and fuller in a way.


----------



## fretzel

KoskineN said:


> This pedal has my interest since it came out, but I already have some great Fuzz Faces, so no real need for it. I used to stack my fuzzes with a Dirty Little Secret before the Klon, which was cool, but I think that the .45 sounds way better, and fuller in a way.


The fuzz side has a switch to make it a straight boost. An order switch would have made this pedal even better. That .45 ounds great I the vids I've heard. I gotta stop somewhere though. LOL. Have the Marvel Drive 3 and LA Grange as well.


----------



## YaReMi

Here is the latest version of my nano-board that I will be taking to jams when they are back. Power comes from PT Volto and although it's not isolated, I don't see it as a problem and I don't have to worry about extension cords.


----------



## polyslax

I don't have a fixed board. I rotate pedals in and out of the lineup on a regular basis. This weekend I'm really enjoying this setup:


----------



## zztomato

polyslax said:


> I don't have a fixed board. I rotate pedals in and out of the lineup on a regular basis. This weekend I'm really enjoying this setup:
> 
> View attachment 363493


Nice! How do you like the magma 57?


----------



## polyslax

zztomato said:


> Nice! How do you like the magma 57?


I think it sounds gorgeous. The overdrive and vibrato mesh in a very organic way. Not that I never go over the top, but I love pedals that can deliver really subtle mojo as well... a little bit of this can add some complexity to your tone that you can't necessarily put your finger on. And when you crank it it just oozes delicious filth.


----------



## MarkM

when you crank it it just oozes delicious filth

That made made naughty bits tingle!


----------



## MTs393

Latest revision


----------



## Shaqrad

My latest board revision. This one should stay as is for a bit. Left some room for my CE-2 and something else down the road. I’ll let the pics do the talking. Any thoughts feel free to toss them my way


----------



## matt-griffin

Feels like time to post this sucker.


----------



## MarkM

-griffin, post: 2861714, member: 36744"]
Feels like time to post this sucker.

View attachment 364034

[/QUOTE]

Whomever has the most knobs wins! Too many for this amateur .


----------



## zztomato

@matt-griffin , yowzers! Ok, what is that Kingsley pedal??
Definitely a local blues jam worthy board. 😁


----------



## BlueRocker

Shaqrad said:


> My latest board revision. This one should stay as is for a bit. Left some room for my CE-2 and something else down the road. I’ll let the pics do the talking. Any thoughts feel free to toss them my way


You just don't want to take the adhesive off those Temple board plates! Nice board, the labelling satisfies my OCD. Something I didn't know until recently, all those connections on the side are stereo (TRS) so you can use a single cable for an effects loop for example.


----------



## matt-griffin

zztomato said:


> @matt-griffin , yowzers! Ok, what is that Kingsley pedal??
> Definitely a local blues jam worthy board. 😁


Ha! It would get a few looks at blues jam for sure as I wheeled it onto the stage.  

The Marauder is a new custom double Page and it’s amazing. Have a listen:


----------



## Shaqrad

BlueRocker said:


> You just don't want to take the adhesive off those Temple board plates! Nice board, the labelling satisfies my OCD. Something I didn't know until recently, all those connections on the side are stereo (TRS) so you can use a single cable for an effects loop for example.


I didn’t know that TRS think either. I may have to try it. And I’m not even using the plates! Just dual lock!


----------



## Okay Player

Don't know how long it'll stay like this, but...


----------



## 55 Jr




----------



## 55 Jr




----------



## Cressy’s Gear

matt-griffin said:


> Feels like time to post this sucker.
> 
> View attachment 364034


Ohhhh mannnnn killer board man!!


----------



## Cressy’s Gear

pdaigle said:


> Here is my latest board build. I recently acquired the Preamp MKII and the Dominion Fuzz (#8 Fuzz Face with BC183 silicon: check out @Sabzor 's exceptional work here) and wanted to rebuild the board to include them. Still have a few things to figure out (guitar in, Fuzz Face connections, etc...) but pretty happy with it so far. It sounds great and it's very versatile due to MIDI programming.


Nicccccccceeeee!! 
How do you like your ML5 paired with your
MC-6? I’m concerning adding a ML5 to my board


----------



## Cressy’s Gear

This is my work in progress. Pretty happy with it for now... lol 😉


----------



## Scott McCrea




----------



## bzrkrage

@Scott McCrea , how you liking the 1981?


----------



## matt-griffin

Cressy’s Gear said:


> Ohhhh mannnnn killer board man!!


It’s about to get a little better!


----------



## Cressy’s Gear

matt-griffin said:


> It’s about to get a little better!


Hahaha! Yup, glad to do my part! Lol


----------



## Scott McCrea

bzrkrage said:


> @Scott McCrea , how you liking the 1981?


@bzrkrage, I’ve only had the 1981 for a few days and so far I’m really digging it. The drv, cut and vol are very interactive. I’m really liking the lower gain settings so far with a push from the boost side of the d&m but the higher gain settings are great as well


----------



## pdaigle

Cressy’s Gear said:


> Nicccccccceeeee!!
> How do you like your ML5 paired with your
> MC-6? I’m concerning adding a ML5 to my board


ML5 pairs well with MC6. I use it for two main reasons:

isolating certain pedals like the CE-2 that does not have great bypass.
controlling pedals that cannot be controlled via midi so I can build presets.

Cheers.


----------



## neldom

This is how it stands for now, on the hunt now for a long term chorus option and still want a small footprint gated fuzz. That should keep me satisfied for at least a day or two.


----------



## matt-griffin

Cressy’s Gear said:


> Hahaha! Yup, glad to do my part! Lol


… like a glove!


----------



## MarkM

That's to many knobits for this Simple Kinda Man!


----------



## Coheed




----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

Hmm, I still have to merge my pedal board with my zoom g5n (multi-tier board) hopefully I can get that done by the end of summer


----------



## zztomato

Coheed said:


> View attachment 369251
> View attachment 369252
> View attachment 369253


Nice board! How do you like the UA reverb?


----------



## Coheed

zztomato said:


> Nice board! How do you like the UA reverb?


It’s a really nice reverb. I was going to try the Free the Tone route but veered to UA last minute. My only real complaint is the lack of presets. Sound-wise it’s hard to beat. The spring is the best I’ve tried.


----------



## zztomato

Coheed said:


> It’s a really nice reverb. I was going to try the Free the Tone route but veered to UA last minute. My only real complaint is the lack of presets. Sound-wise it’s hard to beat. The spring is the best I’ve tried.


I have a FTT reverb. Quite happy with it but always looking for what's newer and better. I'm surprised FTT hasn't brought out a v2 yet.
The UA sounds great in the demos I've heard.


----------



## Coheed

zztomato said:


> I have a FTT reverb. Quite happy with it but always looking for what's newer and better. I'm surprised FTT hasn't brought out a v2 yet.
> The UA sounds great in the demos I've heard.


I’m jealous! How do you like the FTT? The UA does sound great! Like I said, my complaint is just the lack presets.


----------



## zztomato

Coheed said:


> I’m jealous! How do you like the FTT? The UA does sound great! Like I said, my complaint is just the lack presets.


Oh, it's really good. The only thing I don't like is you can't tweak a preset without going into edit mode. Generally though, having 4 presets gives me enough variety. You actually kind of have 5 presets if you include manual mode.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

Let’s see how long this stays. I love this board but it surprised me how many attempts it took me to get things to fit.

Tuner>compressor>fuzz>overdrive>phaser>flanger>delay


----------



## zdogma

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Let’s see how long this stays. I love this board but it surprised me how many attempts it took me to get things to fit.
> 
> Tuner>compressor>fuzz>overdrive>phaser>flanger>delay
> 
> View attachment 369439
> 
> View attachment 369440
> 
> View attachment 369441


That's the first time I've seen it built up. That is a great board...


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

zdogma said:


> That's the first time I've seen it built up. That is a great board...


Thanks! Went through a few changes before finally wiring this up.


----------



## KoskineN

My small board updated with the Mastermind PBC/6x that my wife gave to me. Simple & efficient! I'm just using the basis of it, but I might have future projects with it. I'm using this board with my Origin 20 combo, and the Morning Glory does a good job at giving me two gain stages. Both delay and reverb go in the amp's FX loop, so I reused an old DIY pedal to build a patchbay for easier connections. Now I need better slit insert cables instead of those huge Hosa ones.


----------



## Scott25

Hi everyone! Here is my most recent set up. Ive been trying to use less, thinking this is a good spot for me, maybe eventuallynarrow ot down to OD and fuzz for gainstages. I have a couple fuzzfaces that rotate through depending what guitar/style im playing.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Really loving my new drive section, SD-1 and Savior Machine ( both are in the loop of the HX)

I'm pretty much only using my Belle Epoch Deluxe in Memory Man mode, so I might take a look at the new UAD pedal some day...


----------



## Evilmusician

Scott25 said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my most recent set up. Ive been trying to use less, thinking this is a good spot for me, maybe eventuallynarrow ot down to OD and fuzz for gainstages. I have a couple fuzzfaces that rotate through depending what guitar/style im playing.
> View attachment 371038


Nice setup! get an expression pedal for the that BED it opens up so many more sounds n options!


----------



## Scott25

Evilmusician said:


> Nice setup! get an expression pedal for the that BED it opens up so many more sounds n options!


Thanks! How do you usually to use the expression pedal? I've never used one before


----------



## Grab n Go

This small-ish board came together recently. For either the front end of an amp or directly into a poweramp. 

The Soul Food gives me a level boost on the back end if I need more signal into a poweramp.

The Revivaldrive is kinda nuts. I've never used anything quite like it. It's like an infinitely tweakable, vintage non-master volume amp.


----------



## Tupps

Here's mine. I hadn't used the MXR Phase 90 in over a decade because it had a loud hiss and I didn't really like the boost. So I did the mods and now it works beautifully. Same for the Big Muff, didn't use it for about 10 years and now re-introducing it on the board. I keep switching between the Dyna Comp and BOSS CS-3. The BOSS BD-2 is a brand new one since my old one has issues with the switch (I find it's not acting the same as my old one and has a different sound overall, still good) I had a Small Clone for 15 years and every time I turned it on the volume dipped and it was quite hard to hear it. Despite being a very good pedal with a good sound, it just didn't work well enough when I played with it. The MXR Analog Chorus is really great for its price and versatility.


----------



## pdaigle

I usually try to cram as many pedals as I can on my boards. I decided to try something different this time around, going after some "Last Train Home" inspired tones. Loving the expression pedal to control repeats volume and self-oscillation on the Belle Epoch Deluxe (running always on to get the wonderful preamp). The Analog Man modded OD-9 is the first TS-style pedal I connect with. It all sounds killer. 

Guitar -> OD-9 (Bad Bob Boost after) -> Centura -> Tuner -> DC-2w -> Belle Epoch Deluxe -> Out


----------



## sulphur

Tupps said:


> Here's mine. I hadn't used the MXR Phase 90 in over a decade because it had a loud hiss and I didn't really like the boost. So I did the mods and now it works beautifully. Same for the Big Muff, didn't use it for about 10 years and now re-introducing it on the board. I keep switching between the Dyna Comp and BOSS CS-3. The BOSS BD-2 is a brand new one since my old one has issues with the switch (I find it's not acting the same as my old one and has a different sound overall, still good) I had a Small Clone for 15 years and every time I turned it on the volume dipped and it was quite hard to hear it. Despite being a very good pedal with a good sound, it just didn't work well enough when I played with it. The MXR Analog Chorus is really great for its price and versatility.
> View attachment 374146


What mods on the phase, the R28? Did you also clip the C11 and C12 too, if I remember correctly (if that's what you did).


----------



## sunburst192

A bit messy here, but this was taken while putting the current iteration together this past week. With a new Pete Cornish CC-1 sold to me by a very nice member of this forum! I’m still figuring out the cable lengths. Have a couple more cables to make in order for the CC-1 to reach the bottom of the board and move a bit to the left (beside the Boss DD-20). But I am very happy with it!


----------



## Grainslayer

Added an OCD V1.7 last night.


----------



## Westhaver

Grainslayer said:


> Added an OCD V1.7 last night.
> View attachment 375359


Do you find yourself switching modes/versions much on the Muffuletta or just stick with one you like?


----------



## Grainslayer

Westhaver said:


> Do you find yourself switching modes/versions much on the Muffuletta or just stick with one you like?


I find i mostly use the civil war.But ya,the versatility of all the other options is nice to have.


----------



## Grainslayer

Woke up to rain so I set this up for the day


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well, I've since dismantled this board. Spent 20 years to get to this point and then went....yeah I'm not playing out anywhere and my room is cluttered, and I don't need this many pedals. Weird eh? Finally got to completion then changed my mind. Now I"m just going old school and hooking up a few pedals with no board, and really enjoying it because it's a whole lot easier to swap in and out and the signal strength of my guitar to amp tone is nice and full.

But just felt like posting what I WAS using until recently:










What remains is the tuner (love the Peterson HD strobe!) Hermida/Lovepedal Rotary Reverb (awesome chorus and quivering vibe stuff in there) Hotcake (fave pedal ever) Tube Zipper (I have 2! the EHX tube pedals are massively underrated) the Retrosonic Analog Delay and I swapped the DD-3 out for a DD-8 and happy with that.

That's all! edit: Damn, forgot, still got the Monsterpiece NPN fuzzface too, that's not going anywhere ever. Highly underrated builder of fuzz.


----------



## MarkM

Grainslayer said:


> Woke up to rain so I set this up for the day
> View attachment 375901


You got rain in SK, lucky bastard!


----------



## LowWatt

Retired from my live band and finally made a far too fancy home board


----------



## Ti-Ron

LowWatt said:


> Retired from my live band and finally made a far too fancy home board
> View attachment 378374


Whoa, that's nice! Do you run everything in an amp or only out of the CabM?
We don't see much of those Meatsmoke on this side of borders!


----------



## LowWatt

Ti-Ron said:


> Whoa, that's nice! Do you run everything in an amp or only out of the CabM?
> We don't see much of those Meatsmoke on this side of borders!


Thanks! So far I've been using it straight up with the Cab M for a poweramp/cab/mic sim after the Meatsmoke as a line level preamp and the Moog delay like an FX loop insert for both easy recording and headphone practice.

But it's set so that if I want to go to an amp, i just ignore the Cab M, plug the output of the Moog delay into the amp, flick the switch on the Meatsmoke to go from line level to instrument level, and push up the drive control on the Moog to compensate for the weaker signal going into it. Takes seconds.

I nabbed the Meatsmoke new WAY back at Cask when my Traynor YBA-1A blew up days before playing at NXNE and I needed something before the backline bass amp that would react properly and consistently for my weird fuzz boxes and boosts. That was like 8 years ago and its been a main part of my recording and live rig ever since. The only thing that's never changed.


----------



## BobChuck

My favorite board…ever.

The board is homemade (plywood 1/2"). I already had a Pelican case that I use for many things... (Work/traveling/etc)
So I made it to fit the case.

0- MJM Mavis Wah
1- Dandrive Austin Blender (9v battery)
2- Fulltone Ranger OC75 (SAG)
3- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner
4- Kingtone 1968 (voltage doubler)
5- Gjika Gainmaster
6- Echoczar (voltage doubler)
7- ??? Reverb ???

I have one 9v/100mA left on the voodoo pp2+ for a reverb.
...and also kept one of the SAG for a wah pedal (not on the board obviouslsy)


----------



## Coheed

Well, in a fit of boredom and wanting to reduce pedals I decided to cut up my homemade board and make it smaller. I also cut a few drives and the Synesthesia. 
I had a Wavelength handling modulation and a Quadrant doing delay. Those have since been replaced with stand-alone modulation and my trusty Echosystem, respectively.
Not sure I’ve reduced pedals but the board is definitely smaller; which was my goal.
Without further ado!









I’m already thinking about trying to trade my QMX8 for a QMX6 and just that for drives and chain everything else downstream. So if you know a guy…


----------



## Ti-Ron

I am now officially an internet cliché!


----------



## ThunderLizard

Also home made. Aluminum checker plate covered with truck bed guard spray for that rugged flat black look and the durability of it all LOL. Nothing too outside... the DOD A/B switch is there for times I want to have a cable as a backup, or if I just don't want to be wireless. The FS-6 is a cool add on for the GT-1B, love having it there. The Blue Board is a POS that I don't use anymore.. I should sell it... HEY! Then I can get OTHER NEW STUFF!!!


----------



## Mike_Blaszk




----------



## sulphur

Mike_Blaszk said:


> View attachment 381604


How do you like the Utility Knife?


----------



## Mike_Blaszk

sulphur said:


> How do you like the Utility Knife?


Its great! I was looking for a simple to use multi-effects (modulation) pedal that would save space on my pedalboard and this thing definitely delivered. Awesome, straight-to-the-point tones. The plus side too is that Southampton Pedals is a Canadian company that isn't all that far from my house. The only downside I would say is that if you're into super complicated effects pedals with endless tone-shaping possibilities, this may come up a little short for you. Also, theyre not cheap pedals.


----------



## sulphur

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Its great! I was looking for a simple to use multi-effects (modulation) pedal that would save space on my pedalboard and this thing definitely delivered. Awesome, straight-to-the-point tones. The plus side too is that Southampton Pedals is a Canadian company that isn't all that far from my house. The only downside I would say is that if you're into super complicated effects pedals with endless tone-shaping possibilities, this may come up a little short for you. Also, theyre not cheap pedals.


Ya, not cheap, but for everything that's in there, I think it's not that bad. 

I got one for the Nano+ I put together, perfect fit for a bunch of modulation in a compact package.
Bonus that it's a Canadian builder. They did have a membership here, but haven't seen them around in a while.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk

sulphur said:


> Ya, not cheap, but for everything that's in there, I think it's not that bad.
> 
> I got one for the Nano+ I put together, perfect fit for a bunch of modulation in a compact package.
> Bonus that it's a Canadian builder. They did have a membership here, but haven't seen them around in a while.
> 
> View attachment 381626


Ya that's definitely one of its big advantages. So many great modulation effects in one tiny pedal and they all sound pretty good. Just because of how much space/effects it saves me from having, I don't think ill ever get rid of it.

Its funny you know. I never used to really care where my gear was made/came from, but as I get older I dont mind targeting and paying more for a quality product specifically made in North America. Its one of the reasons I also got my Dr Scientist The Elements distortion pedal.


----------



## sulphur

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Ya that's definitely one of its big advantages. So many great modulation effects in one tiny pedal and they all sound pretty good. Just because of how much space/effects it saves me from having, I don't think ill ever get rid of it.
> 
> Its funny you know. I never used to really care where my gear was made/came from, but as I get older I dont mind targeting and paying more for a quality product specifically made in North America. Its one of the reasons I also got my Dr Scientist The Elements distortion pedal.


I have a bunch of Dr Scientist pedals. An Elements, a SDD v2, two RRRs, two The Cleanness, a CosmiChorus v3 and a Heisenburg.
I've had a few others along the way that I moved along too. Fan boi for sure.

I was actually pleasantly suprised at the quality of the effects in that UK, it is a keeper.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk

sulphur said:


> I have a bunch of Dr Scientist pedals. An Elements, a SDD v2, two RRRs, two The Cleanness, a CosmiChorus v3 and a Heisenburg.
> I've had a few others along the way that I moved along too. Fan boi for sure.
> 
> I was actually pleasantly suprised at the quality of the effects in that UK, it is a keeper.


Woah that's a tonne of Dr Scientist Pedals lol! You have great taste.


----------



## Dave B4

As I have been replacing pedals on my main board (SD-1 changed for PoT and Spark mini boost changed for Tumnus mini), I decided to build a second board to run in front of my Bassbreaker 007.

Will also function as a 'grab & go' 

So, 2 new pedals - Zoom MS-70CDR mostly for reverb, but also modulations and delay as well as a JHS Series 3 Fuzz

the 1-Click is a switch for the treble boost on the amp

Really happy with the sounds!


----------



## terminalvertigo

sulphur said:


> I have a bunch of Dr Scientist pedals. An Elements, a SDD v2, two RRRs, two The Cleanness, a CosmiChorus v3 and a Heisenburg.
> I've had a few others along the way that I moved along too. Fan boi for sure.
> 
> I was actually pleasantly suprised at the quality of the effects in that UK, it is a keeper.


need a pic of the family!


----------



## vokey design

Not happy at all with my decision to go with a TA board, but the pedals themselves are all great


----------



## gproud




----------



## jfk911

Just recently got the POG 2, looking to add a midi loop switcher. Besides that I feel it’s complete for now.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Yeah, so put a board back together. I was actually trying to sell one of the TubeZippers and the board. I sold some other stuff too and this is what I'm left with.....the stuff I don't want to sell (and couldn't get $80 for a PT2, ok then I'll just keep it)

Anyway I went for a few months just doing a few pedals at a time, really enjoyed that to be honest. But having the board back together is fun again with some simple changes to what I was going with before. 

LOVE the DD-8. I previously had a DD-3 and also had a DSD-2 for many years earlier in my life. The DD-8 is really freaking good, do not even miss the DD-3. The Meteore I picked up in a trade on this forum and hope the other guy is enjoying his pedal. Love it, really suits my play style. 

Just to note, two Tube Zippers? Yeah. Why? Well, these are all my effects pedals, and they fit, so why not? Haha.


----------



## champster29

This is way too much pedals for a guy who likes driving his amps with the volume knob on the guitar. Pedals are fun so here is my poorly set up board


----------



## Tresise

This is what I've been mucking around with lately, I had a broadcast a while back and ended up selling it when I needed some cash and regret it for quite a while just added this new one from Mojo a bit ago, think the longsword will be moved, having a hard time justifying those 3 drives on a small board all at once.. debating trying out a warped vinyl in its place, we'll see.. board is home made (21x8") with a voodoo pedal power 4x4 mounted underneath.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

The current board.


----------



## Varc

I’ve been buying a fair amount of pedals from here recently, so I figured it was only fair I show the board they’re going on. All standard stuff aside from the wah which is from 1969. The Ventris might be coming off soon, I only use it with my JTM and even then it’s only the spring setting.


----------



## zdogma

Not too many changes on mine, but here’s the most recent. I have a bunch of AM fuzz pedals in the mail, updates to follow:


----------



## BobChuck

I am currently building a pedalboard for my 100w clean plateform… these pedals are meant to be on a bigger board.

… in meanwhile. Regular Nano, powered by Strymon Ojai.


----------



## zdogma

PTD and and SS-3, nice!


----------



## BobChuck

zdogma said:


> PTD and and SS-3, nice!


Stole the idea from Gearlovin. I tried his pedalboard and was so impressed by his PTD mini bone and SS3 combo... he helped me find mine, his was obviously not for sale.


----------



## gearlovin

BobChuck said:


> Stole the idea from Gearlovin. I tried his pedalboard and was so impressed by his PTD mini bone and SS3 combo... he helped me find mine, his was not for sale obviously.


For sure, it's not for sale between the Mini bone and Cornish SS3 and G2.... You cover a lot of ground and they stack so well

Sent from my SM-G996W using Tapatalk


----------



## zdogma

I used the same combination for several years-I had a Rotobone and SS-3


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

BobChuck said:


> I am currently building a pedalboard for my 100w clean plateform… these pedals are meant to be on a bigger board.
> 
> … in meanwhile. Regular Nano, powered by Strymon Ojai.
> 
> View attachment 393850


Damn, is that a Trombetta Mini Bone?


----------



## skiddypop

Gig rig power supply, distributors, isolators and 9v batteries mounted underneath.


----------



## cowlevelisreal




----------



## zdogma

what's the pedal beside the Fuzz War?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Kenny B Pedals Sunn Model T Overdrive


----------



## gibsonguitarguy

Latest incarnation 
Very happy with it









Sent from my SM-G996W using Tapatalk


----------



## loudtubeamps




----------



## zontar

Still tweaking mine a bit in terms of layout. (The guitar one--already posted the bass one)
But will most likely post a picture of it once that's done.
Of course no pedalboard is ever in final state.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Tuner- D’Addario clip on 
Volume-NA
Compressor- keely compressor plus
1st over drive- xotic road boost
2nd over drive -
1st Delay- EARTHQUAKER Spiral space
2nd delay- NA
Reverb- strymon flint
Tremolo- strymon flint
Chorus- Strymon my möbius
Board -temple audio trio 28
Power supply- strymon zuma

im getting ready close to being done building mine








I’ll have an updated picture when the mobius gets in


----------



## diyfabtone

Like others I prefer straight into a classic tube amp. I also like trying stuff!


----------



## Dove37

Living room Covid Area

West Coast Pedalboard in Zebrawood.
Strymon Ojai R30 power supply arriving today.


----------



## zztomato

Dove37 said:


> Living room Covid Area
> 
> West Coast Pedalboard in Zebrawood.
> Strymon Ojai R30 power supply arriving today.
> View attachment 396379


There should be some kind of law about posting in this section before the board is actually wired up. I mean we could all just be throwing random pedals on any old plank of wood and calling it a pedalboard. Chaos, I tell ya', chaos!!!!


Kidding. That looks cool. Nice amp!


----------



## Dove37

zztomato said:


> There should be some kind of law about posting in this section before the board is actually wired up. I mean we could all just be throwing random pedals on any old plank of wood and calling it a pedalboard. Chaos, I tell ya', chaos!!!!
> 
> 
> Kidding. That looks cool. Nice amp!


Done.


----------



## MTs393




----------



## cowlevelisreal

zdogma said:


> what's the pedal beside the Fuzz War?


Kenny b. On reverb. Makes amazing and cheap pedals


----------



## Mark Brown

This is cheating right?







It isnt the best of any world.... but it sure is decent at a lot of things and saves me some money. I really like the dual/tri expression pedal options.


----------



## bzrkrage

Nope, not cheating. It is a pedal board.
And if it makes the noises you’re happy with, awesomeness!


Brunz said:


> This is cheating right?


----------



## MTs393

Took apart my main board for a remake, meanwhile playing this little one


----------



## mhammer

Not sure if I've posted this. 151 pages is a lot to sift through to make sure I'm not repeating myself, so forgive me if I am.

Caline mini-wah/vol into clone of UNivox UNi-Comp. Uni-Comp into MXR 6-band then clone of Foxx Tone Machine. Tone Machine goes to Phuncgnosis autowah and then Double Vision dual P90-type phaser. Phaser goes to Chase Bliss Condor. Angled mini-pedal in the lower left side is a sweep-pattern generator that goes to the expression-control jack of the Condor. Condor goes to CMOS Driver, the Micro Pog, Behringer DC-2 clone, and finally Muza delay/reverb pedal.

"Pedalboard" is a $4 wood patio tile from Dollarama, with strips of velcro attached. That's a lotta stuff in a small space.


----------



## Jonathan

Just getting the pedal bug - made this board out of some pine - now for some higher quality cables and maybe a proper power supply










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave B4

Added the JHS Unicorn V2 (Univibe). Having some fun with the wah/fuzz/vibe/drive combination for some Hendrixy sounds with a Strat.


----------



## terminalvertigo




----------



## Mark Brown

terminalvertigo said:


> View attachment 400078


I am wondering, did you design the pedal board to match the carpet or the other way around?? Its so pretty, I wouldn't be able to stomp my foot all over it.


----------



## MarkM

Dave B4 said:


> Added the JHS Unicorn V2 (Univibe). Having some fun with the wah/fuzz/vibe/drive combination for some Hendrixy sounds with a Strat.
> 
> View attachment 400072


Well that is way cool!


----------



## MarkM

terminalvertigo said:


> View attachment 400078


Holy Electric Lady Land Expeience!


----------



## BMW-KTM

terminalvertigo said:


> View attachment 400078


Does that board function?
Where are the power and signal connections?


----------



## danielSunn0)))

My pedal platform pedal board. Plenty of drives for a wide array of tonal fun!


----------



## terminalvertigo

BMW-KTM said:


> Does that board function?
> Where are the power and signal connections?


----------



## terminalvertigo

Brunz said:


> I am wondering, did you design the pedal board to match the carpet or the other way around?? Its so pretty, I wouldn't be able to stomp my foot all over it.


Happy accident


----------



## tdotrob

I’m at home w covid this week so I put this together and like what it is doing now I just gotta wait for my cable so I can attempt to make it tidy.


----------



## Guncho




----------



## Powdered Toast Man

terminalvertigo said:


> View attachment 400346


Damn, that is one clean wiring job! That board is also a visual kaleidoscope!


----------



## JeremyP

A couple still needing Velcro as I am not positive on placement yet lol but after much internal debate I think I am done.


----------



## jfk911

I think I'm done again? I recently added the midi controller, Diamond compressor and the drives I built.


----------



## miloski99

Mini, yet mighty 💪


----------



## MTs393

Latest revision


----------



## zontar

JeremyP said:


> A couple still needing Velcro as I am not positive on placement yet lol but after much internal debate I think I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401739


I'm still playingaorund with some placement, etc as well.
Mostly due to the volume pedal--but I can still set it out on the floor at home & use it without it being all attached until I get that settled.
Enjoy the process.


----------



## JeremyP

zontar said:


> I'm still playingaorund with some placement, etc as well.
> Mostly due to the volume pedal--but I can still set it out on the floor at home & use it without it being all attached until I get that settled.
> Enjoy the process.


Funny because I was struggling with where I wanted to volume pedal as well. Ended up leaving it in same spot but it's actually very last thing before amp.


----------



## JeremyP

jfk911 said:


> I think I'm done again? I recently added the midi controller, Diamond compressor and the drives I built.



That's the problem with having a good parts stash and being able to build whatever you want.......you're never "done". 🤣
I suffer from the same affliction . Just when I think I am content, I'll see a layout for something I have been waiting for and it starts all over lol.


----------



## jfk911

JeremyP said:


> That's the problem with having a good parts stash and being able to build whatever you want.......you're never "done". 🤣
> I suffer from the same affliction . Just when I think I am content, I'll see a layout for something I have been waiting for and it starts all over lol.


Lets not talk about that... Its a black hole I've decided to believe that does not exist, therefore it does not exist


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Just organized my pedalboard for the stage.
From my guitar ; 
A Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster ( not pictured ), a Decibel Eleven Loop Expander ( with buffer), a DigiTech RP-12, a DigiTech RP-1 , the a Mosky Pure Buffer .... Also a DigiTech Control One to run my DigiTech 2112 SGS ).


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

My pedal "board" exactly 10 years ago:









Tight living space living in a Teranna condo. Was just going through an old hard drive deleting stuff and this brought back some memories.


----------



## Parabola

I really like Caroline Guitar Company pedals, they do my kind of weird but in a very musical way. This is obviously not a gigging board, just a board that let’s me play around and explore. I’ve got a variety of other pedals and setups, but this is my favourite place to play.


----------



## terminalvertigo

I <3 one maker boards


----------



## Parabola

I didn’t intend to do a one maker board, the Kilobyte was my first CGC pedal and I got it in a trade. The more I explored it the more I wanted to see their other products, and here I am lol.

They also happen to be a really great company, full of great and helpful people.


----------



## Parabola

This is another setup I have for just screwing around with some blues and 60’s/70’s music. The Warm Audio pedals are really fun, the Keeley reverb gives a nice vintage reverb/studio effect, and the other one is actually a Joyo Tremolo that I refinished as I didn’t want anyone knowing I was using it lol. It’s a really great vintage tremolo.


----------



## markxander

having a lot of fun making noise with this iteration. the christmas sweater looking pedal is a Micro Pog covered in washi tape. 

The Bitquest is new to me but it does something I like about the Volante -- I have no idea how to use any of the knobs and it really punishes you with weird/unpredictable results. Nice to have a little bit of danger on the board. I am primarily using it as a glitchy modulated pad reverb right now, but the pitch shifter, delay, and ring mod are all really promising already


----------



## mhammer

Certainly an interesting complement of pedals for experimentation. How do you like the HP-2? I've built a couple of Harmonic Percolator clones, and I quite like it. I imagine they all sound a little different from each other, simply because of the inconsistency of Ge transistors. But the ones I've made have a really nice "bloom" to them. It's a rather unique drive design.


----------



## markxander

mhammer said:


> Certainly an interesting complement of pedals for experimentation. How do you like the HP-2? I've built a couple of Harmonic Percolator clones, and I quite like it. I imagine they all sound a little different from each other, simply because of the inconsistency of Ge transistors. But the ones I've made have a really nice "bloom" to them. It's a rather unique drive design.


I'm a huge fan of the HP-2. I wanted a percolator because of Shellac/Steve Albini and the really punishingly clear attack he gets. My understanding is the one switch mode is pretty close to a stock percolator and the other side is a lot beefier and a little louder. It's not super flexible but it does one or two extremely useful sounds and is usable through the whole gain range.

At its best, you get a really bright and clear attack, and then the note kind of mushes in on itself. I don't know what gives it that unique envelope, but it really works for me because it always cuts.


----------



## jbert58

*My Post-Helix Pedalboard*

After years of collecting pedals, I decided to get a Helix LT a few years ago. I enjoyed the novelty, the multitude of options and the frequent updates/improvements, but I concluded that it was not for me. I never quite felt that I was getting all that I should from it, which caused me to spend too much time fiddling and not enough time playing.

Early in 2021 I decided to sell the Helix LT and rebuild a conventional board with my favourites in each category. Here’s what I’ve put together in signal chain order:

Loop-Master looper (used as an input junction)
Teese RMC 10 wah
Sonic Research ST-200 Tuner
Keeley GC-2 Guitar Limiting Amplifier
Pigtronix Octava Micro Fuzz/Octave
Fulltone Deja Vibe
Arc Effects Klone
Timmy V2
SUF Skinner Box
Boss CE-2W
Diamond Memory Lane Jr
Neunaber Immerse Mk II
Neo Mini Vent II
Loop-Master Junction Box (for output)
All wired with EBS Deluxe Flat cabling and powered by a Voodoo Labs PP3.

Very happy with this set up and playing a lot more now!

Cheers,

jbert


----------



## zztomato

Nice choices there @jbert58 
I would happily rock that board.


----------



## mhammer

jbert58 said:


> *My Post-Helix Pedalboard*
> 
> After years of collecting pedals, I decided to get a Helix LT a few years ago. I enjoyed the novelty, the multitude of options and the frequent updates/improvements, but I concluded that it was not for me. I never quite felt that I was getting all that I should from it, which caused me to spend too much time fiddling and not enough time playing.
> 
> Early in 2021 I decided to sell the Helix LT and rebuild a conventional board with my favourites in each category. Here’s what I’ve put together in signal chain order):
> 
> Loop-Master looper (used as an input junction)
> Teese RMC 10 wah
> Sonic Research ST-200 Tuner
> Keeley GC-2 Guitar Limiting Amplifier
> Pigtronix Octava Micro Fuzz/Octave
> Fulltone Deja Vibe
> Arc Effects Klone
> Timmy V2
> SUF Skinner Box
> Boss CE-2W
> Diamond Memory Lane Jr
> Neunaber Immerse Mk II
> Neo Mini Vent II
> Loop-Master Junction Box (for output)
> All wired with EBS Deluxe Flat cabling and powered by 2 Voodoo Labs PP3.
> 
> Very happy with this set up and playing a lot more now!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> jbert
> 
> View attachment 405410
> 
> View attachment 405411


Skinner Box, nyuk, nyuk, nyuk. Quite familiar with the real thing.
I actually had to show BF Skinner how to work his mic at the podium, at a big convention in 1978, and then fell asleep right in front of him, only waking up to the applause after he finished speaking. I had been working something like 40 consecutive 10hr days prior to that, so I was dog tired.


----------



## cyberloach

Starting to get back into music after a 20 year absence.. can't you tell from what gear I just dug up


----------



## zztomato

cyberloach said:


> Starting to get back into music after a 20 year absence.. can't you tell from what gear I just dug up
> View attachment 405620


For some reason I just thought of the game "Twister".


----------



## mhammer

cyberloach said:


> Starting to get back into music after a 20 year absence.. can't you tell from what gear I just dug up
> View attachment 405620


Wow. That entire array probably cost less than a single pedal on some of these other pedalboards.


----------



## soldierscry

danielSunn0))) said:


> My pedal platform pedal board. Plenty of drives for a wide array of tonal fun!
> View attachment 400327


That is a nice looking board! I think that's the first time I've seen a vertical j-drive in the wild...lol

I was out of the the stompbox game for a while after selling off most of my pedals to fund a helix a few years ago. Yet somehow I just can't seem to turn down a good deal on a pedal when I see it. Time to build a board again I guess.


----------



## NotFromToronto

Trying to build out my first pedal board... Here is what I have so far. Morning glory hasn't made the cut yet.... And not sure what's next.


----------



## Okay Player

mhammer said:


> Wow. That entire array probably cost less than a single pedal on some of these other pedalboards.


Those Snarling Dog wahs were a pretty penny in their time. Worth every one, but there's a reason I had a used Crybaby.


----------



## m7flat5

I love Diamond, and Roger Mayer wahs are unlike any other wah out there. My Tanabe Sunkudo germanium is the smoothest, most musical fuzz that I have ever played, and it is much smaller than my other fuzz pedals.


----------



## m7flat5

NotFromToronto said:


> Trying to build out my first pedal board... Here is what I have so far. Morning glory hasn't made the cut yet.... And not sure what's next.
> View attachment 405694


Wow, lots of room left! Most guitarists, me included, have the opposite problem!


----------



## m7flat5

danielSunn0))) said:


> My pedal platform pedal board. Plenty of drives for a wide array of tonal fun!
> View attachment 400327


I am so jealous of your single channel Diamond Drive! If only Diamond were still around, I would have picked one of these up. If you ever decide to sell it, please consider selling it to me!! Is it as thick (the physical height from top to bottom) as the 902?


----------



## Parabola

NotFromToronto said:


> Trying to build out my first pedal board... Here is what I have so far. Morning glory hasn't made the cut yet.... And not sure what's next.
> View attachment 405694


How do you like the Sabbadius pedals? I’ve seen a few on boards and am curious.


----------



## NotFromToronto

Parabola said:


> How do you like the Sabbadius pedals? I’ve seen a few on boards and am curious.


I don't know that I'm the best person to give reviews because I have pretty limited pedal experience. I was after a 'fuzz face' type fuzz and this one showed up for sale on the forum here. I love this pedal. In fact, I think its my favourite pedal. Seems really well made and sounds great, for what its worth though!


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons

Nothing fancy, tried a wireless last night.


----------



## Chito

Here is my latest pedalboard.


----------



## ezcomes

Meager to some...it does the trick..
Took the black secret off to use the screamer for leads, but now thinking of putting a microamp in place


----------



## pdaigle

Here is the most recent incantation of my SA250. This thing is always in flux. Between the two dual drives, this one covers pretty much all of the OD colours I need.

Signal goes Gtr -> Cali76 -> Gravity -> Protein -> GE-7 -> Polytune -> DC-2w -> Boonar -> Amp.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Brown

pdaigle said:


> Here is the most recent incantation of my SA250. This thing is always in flux. Between the two dual drives, this one covers pretty much all of the OD colours I need.
> 
> Signal goes Gtr -> Cali76 -> Gravity -> Protein -> GE-7 -> Polytune -> DC-2w -> Boonar -> Amp.
> 
> Enjoy!


This might be a dumb question but it's coming from a dumb guy... so that makes sense...

Why is the tuner in the middle of your chain? just where it landed for convenience in placement or is there a reason I dont know about?


----------



## pdaigle

Mark Brown said:


> This might be a dumb question but it's coming from a dumb guy... so that makes sense...
> 
> Why is the tuner in the middle of your chain? just where it landed for convenience in placement or is there a reason I dont know about?


Not a dumb question at all! I always run my tuner after the gain stages and before the wet effects for two main reasons:

I sometimes get hiss/background noise coming from gain pedals (if running gain high, for example), having the tuner after the gain stages not only mutes the signal from the guitar but also the hiss from the gain pedals.
I run the Polytune in buffered bypass mode. I find that having a buffer at the end of the gain stages, helps even out the signal before it hits the modulation and wet effects.
Cheers.


----------



## MarkM

pdaigle said:


> Here is the most recent incantation of my SA250. This thing is always in flux. Between the two dual drives, this one covers pretty much all of the OD colours I need.
> 
> Signal goes Gtr -> Cali76 -> Gravity -> Protein -> GE-7 -> Polytune -> DC-2w -> Boonar -> Amp.
> 
> Enjoy!


What the hey is Booner Drum Echo?


----------



## pdaigle

MarkM said:


> What the hey is Booner Drum Echo?


Dawner Prince Boonar is an Echorec style delay pedal.









BOONAR


When we decided to revive one of the finest magnetic echo-delay machines ever built, we knew it will be everything but an easy task. Months of research, in-depth study, development and fine tuning were needed to bring it back in all its fame. Boonar™ is an effects pedal precisely designed to...




dawnerprince.com


----------



## MarkM

pdaigle said:


> Dawner Prince Boonar is an Echorec style delay pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOONAR
> 
> 
> When we decided to revive one of the finest magnetic echo-delay machines ever built, we knew it will be everything but an easy task. Months of research, in-depth study, development and fine tuning were needed to bring it back in all its fame. Boonar™ is an effects pedal precisely designed to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawnerprince.com


Well Andy can make pedals sound great, I’m not sure I could make that sound great!

that is quite an echo, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## zdogma

My new mini board, love it


----------



## bzrkrage

Hmmm, been a while…..


----------



## pdaigle

Pink Centura!! I love it!
Some truly great pedal choices, awesome board. 



zdogma said:


> zdogma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini board, love it
> View attachment 410428
Click to expand...


----------



## TimH

I had everything jammed on a Solo18 for a bit…it was tough to hit switches during performances so I redid things.

The FAS expression is really just a place holder for future additions.

The board is one of the new Fender boards. It’s quite nice - comes with great accessories, the bag is really nice, and helps with cable management well. Top marks!


----------



## KoskineN

Chito said:


> Here is my latest pedalboard.
> 
> View attachment 408936


What are your thoughts on the Boss DC-3? It's one the the next pedals I want to add to my Boss collection.


----------



## Chito

KoskineN said:


> What are your thoughts on the Boss DC-3? It's one the the next pedals I want to add to my Boss collection.


I have 2 of them, one for each pedalboard. Reason is I use it a lot playing clean on some of the songs we play. I have tried different chorus pedals, this one is the only one that I like. The effect is subtle and adds a bit shimmer to my guitar tone. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## KoskineN

Chito said:


> I have 2 of them, one for each pedalboard. Reason is I use it a lot playing clean on some of the songs we play. I have tried different chorus pedals, this one is the only one that I like. The effect is subtle and adds a bit shimmer to my guitar tone.
> Hope that helps.


It sounds really interesting. I will look for one. Thanks!


----------



## fatherjacques

No really a pedalboard but this is my set-up now


----------



## fatherjacques

Now on the floor. I bought the small d'Addario Extensible pedalboard. With no extension it is perfect for the MC8 and my mini pedal.


----------



## zdogma

Most recent big board


----------



## Mikev7305

Here's mine at the moment. 









Wah into a custom fuzz face style with a tone and bias control. The right side of the pedal is a green ringer with an octave blend. Also it has a 3 way switch that adds on another transistor into more of a tone bender style fuzz. Very fun 

The second oldest on here is the joyo phaser which is a phase 90 clone. Ive been keeping my eye out for a real phase 90 to replace it, but that joyo is perfectly fine after 3 years of heavy use. 

The chorus I picked up for $50 at my local music shop. What a steal that pedal is incredible.


----------



## Boogyin1979

A little bit of a change but the old girl is still going strong!


----------



## Mark Brown

Boogyin1979 said:


> A little bit of a change but the old girl is still going strong!
> 
> View attachment 414351


I think perhaps you need more boost


----------



## Okay Player

zdogma said:


> Most recent big board
> 
> View attachment 414171


What do you think of the Starlight? I've been eyeing them pretty hard lately.


----------



## zdogma

Okay Player said:


> What do you think of the Starlight? I've been eyeing them pretty hard lately.


Its quite good. Quiet, easy to adjust, easy to power and small footprint. The DMM sim is probably my favorite, and if you use stereo that part is excellent.


----------



## Okay Player

zdogma said:


> Its quite good. Quiet, easy to adjust, easy to power and small footprint. The DMM sim is probably my favorite, and if you use stereo that part is excellent.


Part of me thinks I'm stupid enough to eventually buy both it and the Golden. We will see I suppose.


----------



## zdogma

I like the Astra as well-but I’ve managed to hold off so far.


----------



## Mark Brown

It is not a board.... unless you count it sitting on the boards of my floor, but it is a fun start!!










Nostalgia running on high tonight boys and girls!!


----------



## MarkM

my current work in progress!


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> View attachment 415541
> 
> my current work in progress!


..... there is a part of me that thinks you are joking, but then there is a part of me that loves that you are not


----------



## KoskineN

Small pedalboard update with some cool pedals I got lately. The Groovy Wizard from KittycasterFX is awesome, and also the Mythos/Novo Air Lane Drive.
@Chito I got a DC-3, and I love it!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

MarkM said:


> View attachment 415541
> 
> my current work in progress!


2 Epi Valve Jr's in stereo I'm assuming? Would love to hear that!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

KoskineN said:


> Small pedalboard update with some cool pedals I got lately. The Groovy Wizard from KittycasterFX is awesome, and also the Mythos/Novo Air Lane Drive.
> @Chito I got a DC-3, and I love it!


SOOOOO jealous of that Groovy Wizard! Does it sound as mind bogglingly good as the vids?


----------



## guitarman2

Pedalboard finally complete. Now I have to work on a smaller one.


----------



## KoskineN

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> SOOOOO jealous of that Groovy Wizard! Does it sound as mind bogglingly good as the vids?


Yes, it does 

I really love it. It sounds super great, as intended, into a clean amp. The Fuzz Driver name make a lot of sense here. It sounds like the fuzz part is stacked internally with some kind on overdrive circuit, so it's sounds tighter, like if you stack a Fuzz Face into an OD. The EQ section works great to make the fuzz adapt to your amp. I like to boost the Contour knob to give the fuzz a bigger sound, without the loose wooly character of a FF. I'm gonna try it out for the first time with my band tonight, and I'm pretty sure it will cuts through the mix very well.


----------



## MarkM

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> 2 Epi Valve Jr's in stereo I'm assuming? Would love to hear that!


Well I embarrassed to say I have not tried that? I have been dimeing the Bitmo Betta thru the Marshall 4x12. And the stock amp thru the 1x12. Just not stereo, you sir are a genius!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

MarkM said:


> Well I embarrassed to say I have not tried that? I have been dimeing the Bitmo Betta thru the Marshall 4x12. And the stock amp thru the 1x12. Just not stereo, you sir are a genius!


I'm actually an idiot. 

Been playing guitar since I was 15 (43 now) and last year I picked up a low wattage tube amp to go along with my Deluxe Reverb.

I had never played a stereo setup. I've had a RetroSonic Analog Delay since it came out, was really excited to hear it in stereo. 

Turns out the first note plays to one amp, and the repeats go to the other, not cool.

So, I decide to replace my DD-3 with a DD-8, and discover ping pong delay (every repeat goes from one amp to the other, incredble sounding!!!!!!)

I've been addicted to it since! and something I learned too, if you're playing in a small space you can just toe both cabs out to get better stereo dispersion. 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

MarkM your TC Flashback x4 has stereo outs! You gotta try it!


----------



## MarkM

I have a gaggle of ways to get stereo!


----------



## polyslax

I change my setup frequently. Here's my April group:









And here's May:


----------



## mhammer

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> MarkM your TC Flashback x4 has stereo outs! You gotta try it!


I heartily endorse "reprocessing" with dual-channel stereo pedals. Plug into one channel, take its output and feed that to the input of the other channel, and then feed its output to an amp. The result won't _always_ be wonderful, but sometimes you get some interesting variations.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> I heartily endorse "reprocessing" with dual-channel stereo pedals. Plug into one channel, take its output and feed that to the input of the other channel, and then feed its output to an amp. The result won't _always_ be wonderful, but sometimes you get some interesting variations.


I never thought of that... now that is something to try. 
See, you teach me things even when you don't mean to.


----------



## Scott25

Recent set up, 2 boards. Top one for at home and bottom one for rehersal. Just added this surfy bear, loving it!


----------



## mhammer

Mark Brown said:


> I never thought of that... now that is something to try.
> See, you teach me things even when you don't mean to.


You're most welcome. Too many pedal-makers that offer two-channel pedals fail to either demo or describe the possibilities available with 2 channels. My favorite is to reprocess reverse-delay on my Echo Park pedal. Because of the way it uses the DSP chip, it feed slightly different versions of the reverse delay to both channel outputs. So when you feed the output of channel A to the input of channel B, the reverse delay gets re-reversed (i.e., played "forward"), but since each output feeds whatever it gets to both outputs, the final B output is this amazing composite of forward and backward delayed repeats. Insert a phaser, flanger, or fuzz between A's output and B's input, and call in sick to work for the day, because you'll be mesmerized.


----------



## SpHj

Just finished up my Bro’s board for our current project. He runs a 2003 Gretsch Duo Jet into a Vox AC15HW


----------



## Okay Player

Scott25 said:


> View attachment 416694
> 
> 
> Recent set up, 2 boards. Top one for at home and bottom one for rehersal. Just added this surfy bear, loving it!


I've been eyeing the Study Bear stuff for a little while now. Just trying to decide if it will he that much better than my True Spring.


----------



## Scott25

Okay Player said:


> I've been eyeing the Study Bear stuff for a little while now. Just trying to decide if it will he that much better than my True Spring.


I have never played a true spring, but had a topanga. Loved the topanga just wanted to try something else, ended up sticking with this one!


----------



## zztomato

Okay Player said:


> Study Bear


This is either a study aid for children or a bear wearing leather.


----------



## Okay Player

zztomato said:


> This is either a study aid for children or a bear wearing leather.


I hope it's both.


----------



## Okay Player

Don't know how long it'll stay like this but I haven't posted in a while so...


----------



## Mark Brown

Aquapuss..... I mean, who comes up with this stuff 🤣


----------



## gearlovin

Just pickup mine that I just got custom built and wired as I don't have the patience for that.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Latest board:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Where should I put the chorus?

(j/k I don't even have one, board post was obviously a joke, doing a major deep clean of the room and thus the board and will re-do it up, but you look at that shit and go "yah maybe tomorrow")


----------



## zztomato

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Where should I put the chorus?
> 
> (j/k I don't even have one, board post was obviously a joke, doing a major deep clean of the room and thus the board and will re-do it up, but you look at that shit and go "yah maybe tomorrow")


You have a similar approach to me 😆


----------



## Mark Brown

zztomato said:


> You have a similar approach to me 😆
> View attachment 418784


..... And the winner is!!!!!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

zztomato said:


> You have a similar approach to me 😆
> View attachment 418784


I will trade you a DS-1 for your Rotobone, deal? And can you meet me at the Pickering Go Station maybe?


----------



## polyslax

zztomato said:


> You have a similar approach to me 😆
> View attachment 418784


LOL I can so relate to this! Pretty nifty set of hardware too!


----------



## polyslax

I've switched to my June board a little early. Quirky as hell... I'm letting the setup pull me in new directions, and having a great time so far.


----------



## MTs393

Latest revision, the Blues Power is killer!


----------



## Robert1950

In some player's eyes I may have committed blasphemy, but this is it now...


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons

This is my super-deluxe teaching pedalboard…


----------



## TimH

I’ve been tinkering. Should be done next week!


----------



## BlueRocker

TimH said:


> I’ve been tinkering. Should be done next week!


Definitely calls for one of these


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Definitely calls for one of these
> 
> View attachment 423557


They are so small you could fit the whole first gen series of minis in that top right corner too


----------



## polyslax

July pedals ready to roll. Already extracting some wholly unnatural sounds from this combo.


----------



## pdaigle

GREAT selection of pedals there! Wow!



polyslax said:


> July pedals ready to roll. Already extracting some wholly unnatural sounds from this combo.
> 
> View attachment 423763


----------



## SWLABR

Here’s a twist. These are all the pedals _not_ on my current board. To be fair, some have recently been pulled off my acoustic board while I rebuild it, but still. When is “too much” really, “too much?”








There are a couple in boxes I bought from forum members months ago, and I’ve never even opened the shipping package. A BOSS Flanger, a JHS Angry Charlie… it’s madness. There’s a WTB ad up for a Charlie, and I should just ship it out. My gawd, it was ages ago and I haven’t looked to see if the member actually sent it. Could be wet newspapers… no. They be dried out by now.
Some of the BOSS are MIJ. 

I’m sure I’m not alone here.


----------



## MarkM

TimH said:


> I’ve been tinkering. Should be done next week!
> 
> View attachment 423555
> 
> View attachment 423556


What cable system did you use for power and signal?


----------



## TimH

MarkM said:


> What cable system did you use for power and signal?


The power supply is the newest Fender Power Engine, the cables all came with it and careful choosing of various lengths meant I didn’t have to solder the power cables at all. The audio cables are all dual mono Mogami as well as Mogami XLR cable for midi.


----------



## pdaigle

Latest layout. I am really enjoying having two delays on the board. Also, the XTS GE-7 has pretty much become indispensable for me. 

Signal chain is right to left, bottom to top: *Polytune -> Cali76 -> Clean Boost -> Gravity (K -> TS) -> GE-7 -> CE-2 -> DM-2w -> Boonar*


----------



## MarkM

TimH said:


> The power supply is the newest Fender Power Engine, the cables all came with it and careful choosing of various lengths meant I didn’t have to solder the power cables at all. The audio cables are all dual mono Mogami as well as Mogami XLR cable for midi.


Did you make those cables dual mono up yourself or buy premade cables?


----------



## TimH

MarkM said:


> Did you make those cables dual mono up yourself or buy premade cables?


I solder all my own cables.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

TimH said:


> I solder all my own cables.


Me too!

Can I ask, do you know a good place to get bulk, quality cable on the cheap preferably located in Canada? My L&M only seems to have Rapco, which is fine but the shield/ground wire is a bit thin for my liking, and the cable on my patches is a mixture of stuff at this point.

I've been thinking about re-doing my cable chain and re-using my switchcraft pancake jacks.


----------



## TimH

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Me too!
> 
> Can I ask, do you know a good place to get bulk, quality cable on the cheap preferably located in Canada? My L&M only seems to have Rapco, which is fine but the shield/ground wire is a bit thin for my liking, and the cable on my patches is a mixture of stuff at this point.
> 
> I've been thinking about re-doing my cable chain and re-using my switchcraft pancake jacks.


Now that Goodwood Audio is in Canada that is my go to. Grant Klassen just introduced himself here and owns Goodwood. Here’s a link to their parts shop: Parts Store


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## zztomato

Had some fun yesterday putting this "small" board together. Lots of inspiring sound with this combo!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Finally put it back together and it's pretty fun.


----------



## Mark Brown

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Finally put it back together and it's pretty fun.
> 
> View attachment 427096


The M*A*S*H poster is there to remind you how the board works.... no?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> The M*A*S*H poster is there to remind you how the board works.... no?


Nah, the MASH Disc is there because of the other thread, that I probably derailed or something. 

Once upon a time when I was a little kid my Dad came home with a "Video Disc Player" and there were like 2 movies for it. 

This was pre-CD, and WAYYYY pre-Laser Disc. 

Come on he was young, wanted some hi-fi action. 

He donated the player to the little town Library we grew up in, but we've always still had the Vinyl Video Disc of the Mash movie sitting in the basement. He was also all over Betamax, a real corksniffer........haha (he's still alive and awesome as hell and loves music even more than he ever did)


----------



## Kitten_shark

Pardon the pet fur, its a losing battle in my house.

Been rolling with this the last month or so! fuzz and drives change fairly regularly but I'm digging this. Also ignore settings, some friends kids were messing with all the knobs.


----------



## Okay Player

SWLABR said:


> Here’s a twist. These are all the pedals _not_ on my current board. To be fair, some have recently been pulled off my acoustic board while I rebuild it, but still. When is “too much” really, “too much?”
> View attachment 423831
> 
> There are a couple in boxes I bought from forum members months ago, and I’ve never even opened the shipping package. A BOSS Flanger, a JHS Angry Charlie… it’s madness. There’s a WTB ad up for a Charlie, and I should just ship it out. My gawd, it was ages ago and I haven’t looked to see if the member actually sent it. Could be wet newspapers… no. They be dried out by now.
> Some of the BOSS are MIJ.
> 
> I’m sure I’m not alone here.


Why isn't the DD-3 on your board? Are you some sort Commie?


----------



## SWLABR

Okay Player said:


> Why isn't the DD-3 on your board? Are you some sort Commie?


I prefer the TCE Flashback. It’s on the current board.


----------



## Okay Player

SWLABR said:


> I prefer the TCE Flashback. It’s on the current board.


That's a very reasonable explanation, but also...


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Okay Player said:


> That's a very reasonable explanation, but also...


I went from a DanEcho, to a DSD-2, DD-3 and now to the DD-8.

The DD-8 is amazing. I don't miss those old digital delays at all. And I'm not even talking about the features, I mean the sound quality plus the many sounds in there.


----------



## Okay Player

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I went from a DanEcho, to a DSD-2, DD-3 and now to the DD-8.
> 
> The DD-8 is amazing. I don't miss those old digital delays at all. And I'm not even talking about the features, I mean the sound quality plus the many sounds in there.


I'll have to agree to disagree about the sound. The older digital delays definitely lacked features though.


----------



## polyslax

My August board is now up and running:


----------



## mhammer

Only board I've seen with a Rainger pedal on it. How do you like using the Igor?


----------



## Guncho




----------



## MTs393

My little blues board


----------



## cowlevelisreal

zztomato said:


> You have a similar approach to me 😆
> View attachment 418784


That would save me hours putting t my board together and ripping it up again. Damn OCD


----------



## Okay Player

Guncho said:


> View attachment 430277


This is going to sound like a weird compliment, but nice settings on the Soul Food.


----------



## Guncho

Okay Player said:


> This is going to sound like a weird compliment, but nice settings on the Soul Food.


Thanks!

It's a great pedal for more overdrive for open chords. MXR Timmy for power chords and solos.


----------



## markxander

I was actually without a board for a couple months waiting on this one from Hyva in London. Wired it up yesterday and having fun. 

I use the Screwdriver for basically all of my gain at this point, with the Plumes as a volume boost for single note stuff. I accidentally flipped the Dig and Deco, so those will have to be switched back. I mostly use the Deco for splitting into two amps and modulation stuff, and I use the saturation side more like a compressor than anything else. I might swap it out for a... compressor at some point, but I love using it to balance out two amps (not that I really plug into both that often).

The Bad Stone is in the corner so it's the easiest one to switch out for whatever I feel like -- you always gotta have an accessible fun spot IMO.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Okay Player said:


> I'll have to agree to disagree about the sound. The older digital delays definitely lacked features though.


My DD-8 also lacks features such as the guy operating it doesn't like features haha. 

I live on the tape mode either mono to one amp or ping-ponging/panning left and right stereo. 

It's awesome. 

I dunno, I just remember worrying when I bought the DD-8 (simply because I wanted stereo outs, it was used and affordable, and I hate menus and tap dancing etc etc) that I would instantly miss the DD-3, and when I got the DD-3 I kind of missed the DSD-2 but not really, and I've always missed the DanEcho (I'm just talking about the digital delays I've owned, I had an EHX SMMwH also, it was great but too many features!)

What am I even saying? Oh right, I don't miss the DD-3. The DD-8 is really awesome sounding IMO. 

I love delay though and should explore more of them but the Boss stuff doesn't disappoint me ever. My analogue delay is a DM-2 RetroSonic clone thing, I'd love to explore more analogue delays too but when I'm happy with this stuff, it's hard to justify spending money to try and find something even better.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

And I seem to have a knack of doing this (replying to myself right away)

I'd probably really love that new Boss RE-2 if I'm only using the tape mode on the DD-8, but when it first came out I couldn't find out if it did the panning stereo echoes or not. 

Anyone know?


----------



## Coheed

Took me a couple days but finally finished up wiring and programming a couple spots on the MC8. Things were sounding pretty good if I may say so! Just need a few more hours of programming to get it all settled.








Even though I said it didn’t bother me, not having MIDI on the UA Golden; it gnawed at me until it did. So it got swapped out by the CMX. Added a Spiral Cyan (which is wicked!) and some utility pedals like the ML5, Midibox and Rockboard MOD1.
It’s a heafty board but does everything I need it to and more.


----------



## zztomato

Coheed said:


> Took me a couple days but finally finished up wiring and programming a couple spots on the MC8. Things were sounding pretty good if I may say so! Just need a few more hours of programming to get it all settled.
> View attachment 432386
> 
> Even though I said it didn’t bother me, not having MIDI on the UA Golden; it gnawed at me until it did. So it got swapped out by the CMX. Added a Spiral Cyan (which is wicked!) and some utility pedals like the ML5, Midibox and Rockboard MOD1.
> It’s a heafty board but does everything I need it to and more.


Whoa, sweet looking board! What are the white and blue pedals at the back - ( the ones on sideways)?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Spiral Electric FX : Handmade Pedals by Tom Cram


Tom Cram, the man behind Digitech and DOD has started his own line of guitar effects pedals. The Black Spiral Fuzz, Yellow Spiral Drive, Brute Fuzz, and White Spiral Boost are in the shop now. Check out the incubator for one of a kind pedals like the Artefact, Blush, and Cauldron.




www.spiralelectricfx.com


----------



## Coheed

zztomato said:


> Whoa, sweet looking board! What are the white and blue pedals at the back - ( the ones on sideways)?


Thank you for the kind words!
Yep, as smoggy says they are Spiral Electric FX. Really really great pedals. The white one is a Red which an OD and is from the lineage of Shoe pedals Saviour Machine/DOD Looking Glass. The blue one is a Cyan is a fuzz and comes from from the lineage of the old Maestro Fuzz units and Spiral Black. They are worth checking out.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD

The latest but not the last.


----------



## Mark Brown

Is it bad I don't care what pedals are on the boards, I just come here to see how well they are routed. I love the ordered chaos.


----------



## pdaigle

Threw together this little Nano+ board. Straight forward right-to-left signal chain powered by a Truetone CS6. This little thing sounds killer!


----------



## TimH

New version needs a few cables but here she is


----------



## Ti-Ron

TimH said:


> New version needs a few cables but here she is
> View attachment 433567


How is the Ernie Ball Volume/tuner pedal? Is it like the best of both world or there's a certain compromise to it?


----------



## TimH

Ti-Ron said:


> How is the Ernie Ball Volume/tuner pedal? Is it like the best of both world or there's a certain compromise to it?


I love them. Feels right and works as advertised


----------



## mhammer

Here's what I decided to bring to the scheduled Ottawa jam later in September.
Bottom row, left to right:
MXR 6-Band EQ, Foxx Tone Machine clone, combo pedal with my Wattbreaker and Crank booster, clone of a Univox Uni-Comp, homebrew wah
Middle row  Phase 90 clone with a bunch of added features including envelope control of rate, Clone of MXR Envelope Filter with some extra features
Top row: Combined reverb+delay pedal from Muza, Donner multi-modulation pedal, Behringer clone of DC-2, Line 6 Roto Machine Leslie simulator

I was going to stuff one of those bigger Boss BCB-60 pedalboard cases, but figured I'd pare it down and leave stuff at home. This all fits on a small reinforced "wooden tile" I got from Dollarama. Power supply is underneath. Looking forward to taking it out for a spin.


----------



## Sgtstiletto




----------



## Sgtstiletto

TimH said:


> New version needs a few cables but here she is
> View attachment 433567


I just picked up a Thermae a week ago- how are you getting along with it? It’s a wild pedal for sure!


----------



## TimH

Sgtstiletto said:


> I just picked up a Thermae a week ago- how are you getting along with it? It’s a wild pedal for sure!


funny you should mention…I’m having a hard time taming It. I’ll try a few things tomorrow…


----------



## Sgtstiletto

TimH said:


> funny you should mention…I’m having a hard time taming It. I’ll try a few things tomorrow…


I found this thread on the timing subdivisions.The pedal runs in 3/4 time, but can be adjusted to work in 4/4.






Chase Bliss Thermae sequence subdivisions explained!


I think I've figured Thermae's subdivisions out! If you think of it as a 12-step sequencer, with each step in the sequence as a 16th note, it all makes sense. With all toggles to the left (quarter notes), you have all 12 steps (4x 16th notes per interval). Which gives you 3/4 time. Any time you...



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## LowWatt

Been having fun with this set-up lately


----------



## Mooh

I hate this thread.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> I hate this thread.


This is my current pedal board.....
Feel better Mooh


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> I hate this thread.


My whole board probably cost me less than a single pedal on some other boards. DIY _can_ cost you less, though not always.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> My whole board probably cost me less than a single pedal on some other boards. DIY _can_ cost you less, though not always.


I'm 1500 in and I still don't have any pedals built that work 🤣


----------



## mhammer

Mark Brown said:


> I'm 1500 in and I still don't have any pedals built that work 🤣


For those who rely entirely n commercial pedals, they generally start out cheap (i.e., "budget" distortions) and gradually ramp up the cost of their purchases. With DIY, it can move in an opposite direction. That is, you start out with a big investment in tools and supplies (and *mistakes*), after which the cost of making begins to decline.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> For those who rely entirely n commercial pedals, they generally start out cheap (i.e., "budget" distortions) and gradually ramp up the cost of their purchases. With DIY, it can move in an opposite direction. That is, you start out with a big investment in tools and supplies (and *mistakes*), after which the cost of making begins to decline.


Very true. The "parts" for that Formula Five ill eventually build.... are about 12 dollars. I gotta build a lot of pedals to get the per unit cost savings to be realized. Thank goodness you cannot put a price on fun


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> The M*A*S*H poster is there to remind you how the board works.... no?


I get this now. 

Good lord, this went over my head HAHA.


----------



## BDoubleG

Finally finished this iteration of my board - been working on it pretty much since the beginning of 2022. really happy with the versatility I've got here, and really hoping it keeps me away from picking up new pedals for a little while!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

I don't even know what I'm doing with my "pedal board" at this point.

I only have half attached, and honestly love playing straight to amp lately.

Then I found this thing:










Problem solved.

edit: this is not something I own. I'm just trying to keep the picture alive and also make a joke, Joke post FYI.


----------



## jfk911

Mark Brown said:


> I'm 1500 in and I still don't have any pedals built that work 🤣


I was in the same boat except i built two that didn't function, @mhammer was gracious enough to have me over one night and we trouble shot both pedals got them working. I was then able to build a couple others and do the trouble shooting myself. I don't think Id ever spend $300+ on another drive. I ended building a Benson Preamp, Hudson Broadcast double button, DRV 1981 and a Klone and I think it was $330 total or something. The Broadcast being the most expensive as I had to source a audio transformer and a specific transistor.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

I knnow I said this a hundred times, but this time... I think this is it! I recently changed my amp to a channel switcher ( Friedman JJ Jr... it's in the mail right now ) , so most of my dirt section is gone. Everything else is a mainstay on my board for a while now. What's new is the Illumine, didn't have time to play with it a lot, but so far I like it.

Cabling is a bit messy, I really have to tidy up once i'm sure i'm staying with this setup. Here's the signal chain:


Wilson Ten Spot 2 Wah (Ibanez wah clone)
Disaster Area DPC - 5 / Boss TU-3 s tuner
---- Digitech Whammy 5
---- JPTR Warlow Fuzz ( brutal OPAMP Muff)
---- MXR Phase 95
----- JHS Double Barrel ( the only one I'm not sure about keeping, will depend on how it works with the new amp)
----- UA Astra

In effect loop: 


Strymon Volante
Neunaber Illumine


----------



## KoskineN

Vincent Boissinot said:


> I knnow I said this a hundred times, but this time... I think this is it! I recently changed my amp to a channel switcher ( Friedman JJ Jr... it's in the mail right now ) , so most of my dirt section is gone. Everything else is a mainstay on my board for a while now. What's new is the Illumine, didn't have time to play with it a lot, but so far I like it.
> 
> Cabling is a bit messy, I really have to tidy up once i'm sure i'm staying with this setup. Here's the signal chain:
> 
> 
> Wilson Ten Spot 2 Wah (Ibanez wah clone)
> Disaster Area DPC - 5 / Boss TU-3 s tuner
> ---- Digitech Whammy 5
> ---- JPTR Warlow Fuzz ( brutal OPAMP Muff)
> ---- MXR Phase 95
> ----- JHS Double Barrel ( the only one I'm not sure about keeping, will depend on how it works with the new amp)
> ----- UA Astra
> 
> In effect loop:
> 
> 
> Strymon Volante
> Neunaber Illumine
> 
> 
> View attachment 437928


Très cool!


----------



## polyslax

Having lots of fun with this setup at the moment.


----------



## zztomato

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Latest board:
> View attachment 418753





zztomato said:


> You have a similar approach to me 😆
> View attachment 418784





polyslax said:


> Having lots of fun with this setup at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 438935


I like it!


----------



## Coheed

Board update…because why not?!
Greer Southland and Sinvertek N5+3D are off the board in favour of the mighty Demhe. When my EAE order arrives it will have a shootout against a Longsword and Dagger!
The CXM 1978 got booted by the Illumine; which is my new favorite box.

















Under the hood shot!


----------



## davetcan

We're not playing anymore so I've spent a few months figuring out what works best with the amp I'm keeping (Tonemaster DR). The Tonemaster sounds good, looks good, and is wonderfully light, a key factor for me. Here's what I've ended up with.










Very basic but it will adequately cover pretty much anything I might need. The rest will go up for sale along with my other amps and cabs. I'll likely have to go the Kijiji route for the big stuff as well as most of the pedals given how things are moving these days.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

davetcan said:


> We're not playing anymore so I've spent a few months figuring out what works best with the amp I'm keeping (Tonemaster DR). The Tonemaster sounds good, looks good, and is wonderfully light, a key factor for me. Here's what I've ended up with.
> 
> View attachment 441301
> 
> 
> Very basic but it will adequately cover pretty much anything I might need. The rest will go up for sale along with my other amps and cabs. I'll likely have to go the Kijiji route for the big stuff as well as most of the pedals given how things are moving these days.


I wish you luck. I'd also like to move some stuff but the market is just kinda weird out there right now. 

Nice board I could get along with that.


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective

Here’s my latest iteration of my concise board…,ever changing as always. I’m looking to sell the Drolo Molecular Disruptor and Chase Bliss Habit if anyone is interested DM me.


----------



## Mark Brown

Fossil.Hunting.Collective said:


> Here’s my latest iteration of my concise board…,ever changing as always. I’m looking to sell the Drolo Molecular Disruptor and Chase Bliss Habit if anyone is interested DM me.
> View attachment 443159


I think on a per pedal basis that is the most knobs I have ever seen on a board


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective

Sgtstiletto said:


> View attachment 434614





Mark Brown said:


> I think on a per pedal basis that is the most knobs I have ever seen on a board


HAHA, oddly enough it doesn't get that confusing until......you start playing with all the Chase Bliss Dipswitches in the back!


----------



## BobChuck

powered by Voodoo Lab PP2+
DIY board

1-Dandrive Austin Blender
2-MJM Custom Dallas Boost
3-Mad Professor Royal Blue Overdrive
4-Cleandrive (klone)
5-Sonic Research mini tuner
6-Gjika Gainmaster
7-Toneczar Echoczar + Angel Baby
8-J. Rockett Audio Design Boing


----------



## Guncho




----------



## tdotrob

This is what I finally settled on for my live board. Clean channel on my shiva makes anything sound great. I don’t use the loop either cause I’m lazy and it still sounds great everything in front


----------



## Greenbacker

Mark Brown said:


> I think on a per pedal basis that is the most knobs I have ever seen on a board


The most knobs I have ever seen on one board is GuitarsCanada. 😜 Kidding folks, just kidding.


----------



## Mark Brown

Greenbacker said:


> The most knobs I have ever seen on one board is GuitarsCanada. 😜 Kidding folks, just kidding.


when an opportunity presents itself


----------



## pdaigle

Latest small board setup integrating the recently acquired Brigadier. Somehow, this little board feels very « grown-up ».

Simple right-to-left signal chain, Truetone CS6 under the board.


----------



## markxander

I've been using this for a weekly "bad boomer songs" jam and enjoying it a lot. I foolishly traded away my Dig a few months ago and waited forever to get this one from Reverb through customs. The Cali76 stacked is pretty new to me and always on. There's some room in the top-right for some exciting noisemakers -- I have an EQD Afterneath on its way to me from Gearhunter that I'm excited to check out. I am also waiting on a Mini Deluxe Screwdriver that I ordered from Skreddy back in August, but it's not due before the winter. Looking forward to getting access to the very useful little trimpots on the top of the pedal.


----------



## Nash Bash

Crybaby Jerry Cantrell, i think i like it the most


----------



## zdogma

Guncho said:


> View attachment 443179


Amazing OD/boost selections, 4 of my all time favorites.


----------



## Guncho

zdogma said:


> Amazing OD/boost selections, 4 of my all time favorites.


I thought I didn't like tube screamers but I am loving the Plumes. It actually knocked the JHS Morning Glory off my board.


----------



## zdogma

Guncho said:


> I thought I didn't like tube screamers but I am loving the Plumes. It actually knocked the JHS Morning Glory off my board.


Agreed, killer OD at a great price. That little 3 way switch is so useful.


----------



## Mark Brown

I post this for posterity so that when I build the actual board I can remember why I did it.


----------



## Guncho

Mark Brown said:


> I post this for posterity so that when I build the actual board I can remember why I did it.
> 
> View attachment 444895


Pedal corner.


----------



## Mark Brown

Guncho said:


> Pedal corner.


I got 3 more up hiding on the shelf that I am not using right now. I swear they are going on the board, don't repot me to the pedal police. The shelf is just a temporary measure. I do not have a problem


----------



## mhammer

As much as rear-mounted jacks allow us to pack more pedals on a board, by snuggling them closer together, it seems to demand more of our aim, not to mention require pointier shoes. Pedals with multiple stompswitches only compound the issue. A switcher can help, but then you forfeit the space you saved with rear-mounted jacks. You can't win.


----------



## BlueRocker

mhammer said:


> As much as rear-mounted jacks allow us to pack more pedals on a board, by snuggling them closer together, it seems to demand more of our aim, not to mention require pointier shoes. Pedals with multiple stompswitches only compound the issue. A switcher can help, but then you forfeit the space you saved with rear-mounted jacks. You can't win.


If only you could put this stuff in a rack


----------



## Alex

The project started in early 2022 and now fully wired and operational and very happy with the result. All the wiring was done by pro tech Craig Pattison and highly recommended.

The board is a Schmidt Array with no customizations as the board can be purchased stock from their website to accommodate a switcher and an expression/volume pedal.

The wiring allows for 4CM or front of the amp depending if the amplifier has an FX loop. No switching, just plug and play depending on which amp I'm using. The picture below shows the color coded jacks.

The routing to the loops on the G3 Atom are as follows:


> Guitar -> Volume Pedal -> G3 Atom;





> Loop 1 Cornell fuzz + Zvex Super Duper





> Loop 2 Jetter





> Loop 3 Nordland ODR-C





> Loop 4 Amp In / Effects Send





> Loop 5 Zelzah





> Loop 6 Cosmic Wave


Under the hood, two power supplies; a Power generator from the gigrig to feed the G3 Atom and a CIOKS DC-7 for the pedals including volume pedal and Strymon conduit.

The Strymon Conduit is the MIDI conduit to the G3 Atom for the Zelzah and Cosmic Wave. 

It works beautifully - now it's left to spending time programming the G3 Atom with various presets.


----------



## Mark Brown

Alex said:


> The project started in early 2022 and now fully wired and operational and very happy with the result. All the wiring was done by pro tech Craig Pattison and highly recommended.
> 
> The board is a Schmidt Array with no customizations as the board can be purchased stock from their website to accommodate a switcher and an expression/volume pedal.
> 
> The wiring allows for 4CM or front of the amp depending if the amplifier has an FX loop. No switching, just plug and play depending on which amp I'm using. The picture below shows the color coded jacks.
> 
> The routing to the loops on the G3 Atom are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the hood, two power supplies; a Power generator from the gigrig to feed the G3 Atom and a CIOKS DC-7 for the pedals including volume pedal and Strymon conduit.
> 
> The Strymon Conduit is the MIDI conduit to the G3 Atom for the Zelzah and Cosmic Wave.
> 
> It works beautifully - now it's left to spending time programming the G3 Atom with various presets.
> 
> View attachment 445002
> View attachment 445003
> View attachment 445004
> View attachment 445005


It is amazing!

I hear they are looking at upgrading the NORAD system. I think perhaps you have a contender.


----------



## rousseau

I'm just a guy at home making noise into my headphones.


----------



## Mark Brown

And so it was born.

You know, a person might be convinced I know what I am doing


----------



## rousseau

Mark Brown said:


> And so it was born.
> 
> You know, a person might be convinced I know what I am doing


Do those Danelectro pedals sound any good? I had a couple of them twenty years ago (then stopped playing for twenty years), and all I recall was that they were kinda cheap and kinda available. I sold them for a lot less than I bought them for.

They do have a very distinctive look.


----------



## Mark Brown

rousseau said:


> Do those Danelectro pedals sound any good? I had a couple of them twenty years ago (then stopped playing for twenty years), and all I recall was that they were kinda cheap and kinda available. I sold them for a lot less than I bought them for.
> 
> They do have a very distinctive look.


I think the chorus and echo are fantastic. The od does what it does, it isnt fantastic compared to some of the more "boutique" options but it does a decent job.

The Distortion pedal is my 100% all time favorite thing in the world... for that one sound that it makes. If you like variety, it is not for you but if you like getting punched right in between the eyes over and over and over again then this is the pedal for you


----------



## rousseau

Mark Brown said:


> The Distortion pedal is my 100% all time favorite thing in the world... for that one sound that it makes. If you like variety, it is not for you but if you like getting punched right in between the eyes over and over and over again then this is the pedal for you


----------



## LowWatt

Mark Brown said:


> ...
> The Distortion pedal is my 100% all time favorite thing in the world... for that one sound that it makes. If you like variety, it is not for you but if you like getting punched right in between the eyes over and over and over again then this is the pedal for you



It's the Mogwai distortion pedal and a core part of their sound


----------



## Mark Brown

Well I did it, almost.

I ran out of patch cables and I need some different length ones for the proper routing, but my very first pedal board is complete.

On board In and Out, the Fender Lv. 5 is fitted through the back because why not. 

The idea was to model it off the sexy beast of a board Mr. @Alex had me drooling over the other day. It turned out alright, there are some flaws and I will let you find them on your own but you know what? It cost me 18 dollars and a quarter sheet of MDF. I think that is a decent price and when you compare the two prices, I say I did ok 

Unfortunately the local hardware store didn't have any offset hinges, so for now it is just resting on some blocks. It could rest on blocks forever, unless I decided to join an actual band and ever want to leave the house with it. Pfff don't be crazy.

Enough words, here it is 







































I gotta stain the outside birch veneer and stick it back on. I didn't have my pin nailer at home and didn't wanna pepper it with brads. Don't mind the white paint where white paint does not belong, that is what sand paper is for. I was gonna round off the top deck with a 1/4 inch round over, but then I remembered it is a pedal board and a million times better than on the floor. I will add some rubber feet on the bottom and some gasket around the sides, mostly to hide the joints but also because it looks bad ass!

Don't mind the plate with the jacks in it, it was a last minute addition when I realized that I am an idiot and jacks do not go 5/8" deep and I needed a real quick plan B. I will route it out proper some day... if somehow I ever bother.

I will eventually do the bottom surface in fuzzy black carpet, like what we use for making speaker boxes and the like. 

Other than that I need to get some Velcro and get the cabling done which of course I cannot do when I do not have enough cables to begin with. 

I am gonna go ahead and call this one a win. 

AND THE BEST PART!!!!!

I still have room for 2 more pedals


----------



## gearlovin

Did my first gigs with my small pedaltrain jr dimension pedalboard. Really love the smaller size. Really versatile for what I'm doing.


----------



## pdaigle

gearlovin said:


> Did my first gigs with my small pedaltrain jr dimension pedalboard. Really love the smaller size. Really versatile for what I'm doing.


Some thoughtful choices in there! I bet it sounds killer.


----------



## polyslax

Alex said:


> The project started in early 2022 and now fully wired and operational and very happy with the result. All the wiring was done by pro tech Craig Pattison and highly recommended.
> 
> The board is a Schmidt Array with no customizations as the board can be purchased stock from their website to accommodate a switcher and an expression/volume pedal.
> 
> The wiring allows for 4CM or front of the amp depending if the amplifier has an FX loop. No switching, just plug and play depending on which amp I'm using. The picture below shows the color coded jacks.
> 
> The routing to the loops on the G3 Atom are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the hood, two power supplies; a Power generator from the gigrig to feed the G3 Atom and a CIOKS DC-7 for the pedals including volume pedal and Strymon conduit.
> 
> The Strymon Conduit is the MIDI conduit to the G3 Atom for the Zelzah and Cosmic Wave.
> 
> It works beautifully - now it's left to spending time programming the G3 Atom with various presets.
> 
> View attachment 445002
> View attachment 445003
> View attachment 445004
> View attachment 445005


Nice! Whatever happened to your intergalactic Jam board? Did you keep it?


----------



## polyslax

gearlovin said:


> Did my first gigs with my small pedaltrain jr dimension pedalboard. Really love the smaller size. Really versatile for what I'm doing.
> View attachment 445498


Sweet, I trust you're keeping a close eye on your board with those 2 Isle of Tone units on there!


----------



## Alex

polyslax said:


> Nice! Whatever happened to your intergalactic Jam board? Did you keep it?


Yes, I still have it.


----------



## polyslax

Here's what's on tap for November:


----------



## TimH

@Grant Klassen and I are going to try and make a very small but very powerful board in an upcoming video. Here's the plan. A Metro 16 with Goodwood Audio Lift giving the second tier and their Audition underneath to help with signal routing as well. Should be fun. Here's the plan:


----------



## tdotrob

Ran into a fuzz war at Leprechaun FX and went to the jam spot and added it to the board. It’s killer. Love it.


----------



## garrettdavis275

My pedal shelves were getting too crowded so I decided to finally put together a bass pedalboard... it turned out it was also an _excellent_ excuse to buy more pedals. I made zero progress in thinning out my pedal collection but building this was a lot of fun...


----------



## garrettdavis275

Annnnnnd my guitar one...










My most proud feature is the Jenga blocks I used for risers under the Digitech pedals.


----------



## zontar

garrettdavis275 said:


> My pedal shelves were getting too crowded so I decided to finally put together a bass pedalboard... it turned out it was also an _excellent_ excuse to buy more pedals. I made zero progress in thinning out my pedal collection but building this was a lot of fun...
> 
> View attachment 447113


I suspect part of actual incentive to have a separate bass pedalboard was to buy more pedals--but it is also practical--as I have 5 pedals for bass & more for guitar.

Still it's fun to have two (or more?)


----------



## garrettdavis275

zontar said:


> I suspect part of actual incentive to have a separate bass pedalboard was to buy more pedals--but it is also practical--as I have 5 pedals for bass & more for guitar.
> 
> Still it's fun to have two (or more?)


You got it! So fun!


----------



## CDWaterloo

garrettdavis275 said:


> My most proud feature is the Jenga blocks I used for risers under the Digitech pedals.


I do something similar as well. It works great.


----------



## diyfabtone

Tremelo Footswitch, but I'm going to go crazy and upgrade to a dual-switch to add Verb ;-P


----------



## zztomato

diyfabtone said:


> Tremelo Footswitch, but I'm going to go crazy and upgrade to a dual-switch to add Verb ;-P


It's a slippery slope, man.


----------



## AlexOT

Here's my pedalboard, running into a Roland JC40. 

Lot of changes this year, the DL4 replaced my line6 M5, I also replaced my EHX Ring Thing with the digitech vibe and delay and added a small dual footswitch for quicker tapdancing two loopers. It's a fun board, having midi access to the DL4 and running trumpet/piano through it through the mic input were surprising easy and great discoveries.


----------



## ezcomes

Decided to change the order a bit...using the 2204, i like the base sound, so...
Guitar>wah>micro amp>OCD>delay>tuner>amp
Wanted a delay to add a lil something to solos...this guy came up cheap...may go back to a DOD FX60 chorus though instead...figured the microamp coukd boost for a lil more gain and the eq on the OCD would be able to cut for solos
*note...dials are not actual settings


----------



## Craig Beck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's mine:


Nice!


----------



## Jedd85

Here’s mine on a pedalboard I recently made. I love Fairfield circuitry pedals!


----------



## Chito

Latest one I put together. I still have 3 pedalboards that I can fill up. LOL This is my third one, one is my main board which has not changed in at least 4 years and the other one I use for our trio shows and which I use to connect directly to the mixing board, also used for recordings.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

garrettdavis275 said:


> My pedal shelves were getting too crowded so I decided to finally put together a bass pedalboard... it turned out it was also an _excellent_ excuse to buy more pedals. I made zero progress in thinning out my pedal collection but building this was a lot of fun...
> 
> View attachment 447113


I picked up a DD-8 just for stereo panning when I added a second amp last year or the year before (can't remember) and damn I love it, and quickly sold off the DD-3 and do not miss it at all. The DD-8 is awesome (and I sit on tape mode panning the whole time, yet it does everything else great too, without fussy menus, so it feels ok to just stay in my favourite mode 99% of the time)

Just throwin' it out there. Does awesome reverse (IMO and I've had a EHX SMMH which is considered to have amazing reverse)

Awesome board also.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Imbecile edit: I later noticed the tone knob on my Jag was turned all the way down, I was told a long time ago you can tune your guitar faster and also more accurate if you roll off your tone knob, so the whole time I was trying out the Mosferatu, the tone knob on my guitar was all the way off. So......Scratch everything I've said. It might be a real beauty.








Trying to figure this friggin "full overdrive/distortion" gain stage thing out. Got my Mosferatu from the SNS Lovepedal sale and it's awesome, but might not be for me even though it's pretty great, if you know what I mean.

I think the knobs are (left to right and left to right again) probably level, gain, tone, some sort of presence type thing.

Can't really even play the damned thing the way I want because it's F'n loud as hell. Look how low the Level knob is, that is far past unity gain with my straight signal. I'll take more time with it but this might end up trade bait in the future because it's better than I am and more suited to someone looking for a different style.

Why is distortion that suits what is in your brain so hard to find? Or when you do find it, it's a massive pedal with a funky big power supply (for me that was the EHX English Muff'n, which is not a fuzz btw)

Maybe I should just get a double Hotcake to go after my single Hotcake and stack haha. That might not work out actually.

Another "distortion" I had that I really liked was the Mad Professor Mighty Red Distortion, and it was SO close to exactly what I was after, but just a tad too dark for my style. I'm after a rhythm player, "happy" sounding distortion, and I just don't know what that is. Like a distortion that loves chording, but can still be harmonic, dynamic, blah blah tone words.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

MAISON RODIN Wooden Baguette Board 24"x5"x3/4", Made in Canada, Maple Hard Wood, Bread Loaf Slicing Board, Reversible Serving Tray, Home Kitchen Essentials : Amazon.ca: Home


MAISON RODIN Wooden Baguette Board 24"x5"x3/4", Made in Canada, Maple Hard Wood, Bread Loaf Slicing Board, Reversible Serving Tray, Home Kitchen Essentials : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca





So, after 20+ years of building my perfect pedal board set up, and feeling like I was finished, over the past year I started to hate it.

I'm gonna re-do it. Was going to cut my own wood, but saw this bread board and that's what I'm doing.

I'm tired of this PedalTrain PT2 taking up all this floor space and I want a "pedal board" that I can hang on my wall, so I'm hoping this thing does it.

Yup, I'm having a pedal board crisis I guess. Wish me luck haha! Yeah I'm gonna downsize a touch.

Worst case scenario I'm prepared for a cricket match, or a paddle for canoeing.


----------



## markxander

I keep one amp and a guitar hanging in the basement family room and I usually go straight in because my two year old REALLY likes pedals. I have kind of a pedal surplus right now so I thought I'd put together a baby board with some leftover vinyl plank flooring for a classy wood finish look.

Guess I need to buy another pedal now...


----------



## Mark Brown

markxander said:


> Guess I need to buy another pedal now...


Any reason is a good reason.


----------



## TimH

None more compact


----------



## markxander

I was waiting on some Disaster Area EVO cable and plugs I picked up in the emporium here to re-do the "big board" -- I was experiencing a lot of sudden faults in the ones I make myself with Rapco cable and Squareplugs. I was going to try some new cable, but this ended up cheaper and I liked the blue a lot. I haven't used solderless in years, but they seem solid and the connectors are extremely small.

Really happy with the fussy power cabling, but I will probably go back in and shorten some of the blue audio cables to get it all a little tidier. It's a waste of time, because my board never stays the same for more than a day. 

One of the biggest changes is hidden -- I had a rehearsal at a new spot that was really cramped, and I had to set up right next to my amp. The dynasonics in my Duo Jet screamed and screamed at me until I decided to buy a really small noise gate (the $39 Flamma one that's on sale right now). It's wired between the last gain stage and the Dig, and it's mounted under the board. The goal is to basically never use it, but every once in a while it'll give me some extra peace of mind.


----------



## polyslax

TimH said:


> View attachment 450404
> 
> None more compact


You can't just throw that H90 in our faces and not say anything! 

How badly do you love it?


----------



## TimH

polyslax said:


> You can't just throw that H90 in our faces and not say anything!
> 
> How badly do you love it?


i haven’t played it a lot as I’ve been waiting for my power supply.

however, my first impressions are VERY positive. I spent time with the Weedwacker (overdrive) and Uni-Vibe algorithms which are new to H90 and also, imo, hard to produce digitally. Organic and satisfying were my impressions.

I’m very excited to see what Eventide will do with all this horsepower in the future!

more opinions to come…


----------



## polyslax

December board ready to roll...


----------



## Mark Brown

polyslax said:


> December board ready to roll...
> 
> View attachment 451815


I wish I wasn't too cheap to pay what people want for those harmonious monk pedals. That thing has some sexy chime.


----------



## tdotrob

Mark Brown said:


> I wish I wasn't too cheap to pay what people want for those harmonious monk pedals. That thing has some sexy chime.


My fave trem.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Yeah, this is going to be temporary. I actually LOVE it, but I think I'll go with this until spring, then make my own board with some nice wood. I love a good wood project. 

So for now I'll just leave it like this (but go to the dollar store and get some sticky rubber feet, probably not a great idea having my newest pedal in powder-coat black sitting on griptape)

But yeah, wow I am so done with the big board pedaltrain, this is not in my way at all, and those Ernie Ball ribbon patch cables are fantastic, and my signal is just as pure through 7 pedals as it is straight in. 










And I'm back in stereo. I felt like I was betraying myself buying premade cables, because I've been making my own so long, I can humbly admit that the bother and also cost of re-doing cables (trying to get some decent bulk wire) vs buying these little Ernie Ball things, no regrets.


----------



## polyslax

Mark Brown said:


> I wish I wasn't too cheap to pay what people want for those harmonious monk pedals. That thing has some sexy chime.


Oh indeed, it's a sweet pedal. Maybe a DIY project? I have no idea how crazy a prospect that might be as I can't build anything.


----------



## Grab n Go

I stumbled on a used Victory V4 Countess at L&M, so I grabbed it. I've added it to my big board, which is now kinda heavy and impractical. But for how it all sounds... worth it.








I can control channel switching on the V4 with the Boss MS-3, which is pretty cool. The delay on the end isn't in a loop. It's there to smooth over any patch switching.


----------



## koffeetone

Mini Board I put together for a little outdoor gig. (Ignore the tb looper in the background, that’s part of my big rig)


----------



## ondadl

Really happy with this current setup at home with headphones going into the modeller more than half the time. 

Setup is as follows…
Musicomlab Switcher/Controller

Loop 1 > Octave and Fuzz (mostly one or the other, sometimes stacked)

Loop 2 > Compressor

Loop 3 > Tim (always on one side for sweet chime, rarely drive side)

Loop 4 > KTR (overdrive)

Loop 5 > KOT (mostly boost side, sometimes stacked)

Loop 6 > Phaser and Chorus (mostly one or the other, sometimes stacked)

Boss IR 200 Modeller > Delay and Reverb in effects loop and controlled by switcher through midi


----------



## Rudiger

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah, this is going to be temporary. I actually LOVE it, but I think I'll go with this until spring, then make my own board with some nice wood. I love a good wood project.
> 
> So for now I'll just leave it like this (but go to the dollar store and get some sticky rubber feet, probably not a great idea having my newest pedal in powder-coat black sitting on griptape)
> 
> But yeah, wow I am so done with the big board pedaltrain, this is not in my way at all, and those Ernie Ball ribbon patch cables are fantastic, and my signal is just as pure through 7 pedals as it is straight in.
> 
> View attachment 451822
> 
> 
> And I'm back in stereo. I felt like I was betraying myself buying premade cables, because I've been making my own so long, I can humbly admit that the bother and also cost of re-doing cables (trying to get some decent bulk wire) vs buying these little Ernie Ball things, no regrets.


How do you like that Hot Cake? I just saw the PRS video where he demos one and he was having a blast.


----------



## markxander

i have a lot of brand loyalty i guess. added the skreddy rubber soul this week (by way of @murraythek through @Jedd85 through @Jaime) and the analogman bi-chorus arrived this morning.


----------



## pdaigle

I really enjoy building boards with the Schmidt Array SA250. I built this for a short vacation I took recently. It started off with "_I should really bring a looper on this trip_" and I ended up with the board below.

Signal chain is: Polytune -> Fat General -> Protein -> DC-2w -> DM-2w -> RC-1


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Rudiger said:


> How do you like that Hot Cake? I just saw the PRS video where he demos one and he was having a blast.


It was the first "boutique" pedal I ever bought way back over 20 years ago and it's my favourite OD. It's best as a dirty boost, edge of breakup type thing. It's kicked a lot of other OD's out the door. 

Yeah. Hey I'd love a link to this PRS video if you have it.


----------



## Rudiger

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> It was the first "boutique" pedal I ever bought way back over 20 years ago and it's my favourite OD. It's best as a dirty boost, edge of breakup type thing. It's kicked a lot of other OD's out the door.
> 
> Yeah. Hey I'd love a link to this PRS video if you have it.


----------



## Jedd85

markxander said:


> View attachment 453366
> 
> 
> i have a lot of brand loyalty i guess. added the skreddy rubber soul this week (by way of @murraythek through @Jedd85 through @Jaime) and the analogman bi-chorus arrived this morning.


Ah right on! I bet that sounds pretty sweet with that setup. Im still figuring out the belle epoch but it sounds great so far.


----------



## MTs393

I think I’m done (for now)


----------



## bzrkrage

Morning peeps.
Well, it’s cold, I’m not gigging, so a recording/basement board is being built.
The “temple builder “ is just for sizing, not all the pedals are accurate.
The builds themselves will be…AMAZING! 
Leftside is Mod/Delay/Verb and switching on a more permanent (ha!) and the right will be the Fuzz/Drive side which I can swap & change. (In loop 1&2 of the ES-8)


----------



## gary_harrington




----------



## Mikev7305

Minor changes to try stuff out. I've had the fulldrive in a box for a long time now, figured I'd try it out as I just need a tubescreamer style drive early on, doesn't need to be an interesting tone in there, just some sustain to be stacked Infront of the spark. I'm trying to set my amp cleaner as it gives it so much sparkle, so the 4 gain stages all set fairly low should stack decent.

The dual switch is only set up as a single switch so far that engages 100% feedback on the nemesis. I might set that a little lower via the app once I experiment more.

Other than that, the no name white pedal bottom right Is a fuzz face with knobs for tone, bias, fuzz, and volume, and a switch to engage another silicon or LED transistor. A green ringer with blend knob as well.

The fulldrives spot is up for grabs if it doesn't work out. I might just go plain old 808 there instead


----------



## KoskineN

Starting out 2023 with this. I've been so happy with this board since I got it built last July. I finally got the SA Atlas compressor to replace the Mini Ego that was a placeholder, and the Over The Wall Booster(Solasound Overdriver clone) is there for fun, replacing the Freqout when I'm not playing with my band. Quite a cool pedal to boost your tones!


----------



## rousseau

Latest iteration. I keep it on a music stand for easy access.


----------



## Coheed

Here’s how I’m starting off 2023!


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Westhaver

Coheed said:


> Here’s how I’m starting off 2023!
> Thanks for looking!


Isn't the Boneyard fantastic!


----------



## Coheed

Westhaver said:


> Isn't the Boneyard fantastic!


It really really is! My favourite fuzz by far. Turns out Tonebenders is the fuzz I’ve been longing. Fuzzface, big muff, etc. just don’t do it for me; but tonebender…YES! and this one is particularly good. 
Now, I just need to find a fuzz that’s from an old lap-steel guitar ie. Solo on cherub rock, to compliment!


----------



## Chito

I probably have posted this before but there a couple of new pedals added.


----------



## KoskineN

MTs393 said:


> I think I’m done (for now)
> 
> View attachment 454772


Cool board! I‘m curious about your signal chain, and about how you use the Secret Preamp.


----------



## MTs393

KoskineN said:


> Cool board! I‘m curious about your signal chain, and about how you use the Secret Preamp.


Thanks! I actually changed it a bit (to free up the H9 for another cause), so now it became that:










So now signal chain is Wah -> Psychedelic Machine (vibe to Octave to fuzz) -> Tuner -> Blues Power -> ODS1 -> SLO -> secret preamp -> echorec -> BF2 -> Rose.
Secret PA is after drives before delays, almost always on (except when SLO is on). I really like it, especially after fuzz, it’s amazing platform to receive fuzz imo.


----------



## fatherjacques

Here is my new board. I play only home with a NO CAB set-up.

Everything goes to my Lehle 1 @ 3 SGOS. The output A of the Lehle goes directly to my Apollo Element Interface. Output B of the Lehle goes in front of my REVV D20. Output C goes to the EFECT RETURN of the D20.

The XLR output of the D20 Goes to my Apollo Interface.

With this set-up I can choose if I use the D20 or any of my guitar softwares in Logic X or Gig Performer.

All post effects are applied either in Logic X or Gig performer. This is why I do not need any on the board.


----------

